# The Ctrl + V Game



## smileyhead (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey! This is The *Ctrl + V* Game! 
Paste anything you have on your clipboard here! If it's an image, embed it! If it's a file, upload it! If it has an unsupported format, wrap it in a ZIP first!

Rules:

Follow the forum's rules, especially the ones about not posting any copyrighted, or pornographic content!
Discussion is allowed, just be sure to use quotes, or you might confuse us! 
Have fun!


My *Ctrl + V*:


Spoiler: Large Image


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2016)

sorry but this belongs in the EOF as it is related to spam


----------



## Vishnoo (Aug 27, 2016)

I really wanted to know this.What software did you use for making that animation.
I'm new in animation.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 27, 2016)

Vishnoo said:


> I really wanted to know this.What software did you use for making that animation.
> I'm new in animation.


It's not mine. I just found it on the Internet.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Aug 27, 2016)

@Tomato Hentai

2:33


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 27, 2016)

Really? OK, here goes...
tl-wr841nd-webflash.bin


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 27, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> sorry but this belongs in the EOF as it is related to spam


why would you have THAT in your clipboard?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Maq47 (Aug 27, 2016)

Part 4 of 4:

Ring = Diamond + Metal River = Mountain + Water Robot = Metal + Life Rocket = Airplane + Space RollerCoaster = Train + Mountain Rope = Thread + Thread Rose = Plant + Love Ruins = Time + Castle Ruler = Wood + Pencil Rust = Air + Metal Rv = House + Car Saddle = Horse + Leather Safe = Metal + Money SafetyGlasses = Tool + Glasses Sailboat = Boat + Wind Sailor = Human + Boat Salt = Sea + Sun Sand = Air + Stone SandCastle = Sand + Castle Sandstorm = Sand + Storm Sandwich = Bread + Ham Santa = Human + ChristmasTree Satellite = Rocket + SolarCell Scalpel = Blade + Doctor Scarecrow = Human + Hay Scissors = Blade + Blade Scorpion = WildAnimal + Sand Scythe = Blade + Grass Sea = Water + Water Seagull = Bird + Sea Seahorse = Horse + Sea Seal = Dog + Sea Seaplane = Airplane + Water SewingMachine = Electricity + Needle Shark = Blood + Ocean Sheep = Cloud + Livestock Shield = Tool + Metal Shuriken = Star + Blade Sickness = Human + Sickness Skateboard = Snowboard + Wheel Skeleton = Bone + Bone SkiGoggles = Glasses + Snow Skull = Head + Skeleton Sky = Air + Cloud Skype = Internet + CellPhone Skyscraper = House + Sky Sledge = Snow + Cart Sleep = Night + Human Smog = Smoke + Fog Smoke = Fire + Time Smoothie = Fruit + Blender Snake = WildAnimal + Wire Snow = Rain + Cold SnowGlobe = Snow + CrystalBall Snowball = Snow + Snow Snowboard = Wood + Snow Snowman = Snow + Human Snowmobile = Snow + Motorcycle Soap = Oil + Ash Soda = Water + CarbonDioxide SolarCell = Sun + Tool SolarSystem = Sun + Planet Sound = Air + Wave SourceCode = Text + Nerd Space = Sky + Star SpaceStation = Space + House Spaceship = Airplane + Astronaut Sphinx = Human + Lion Spider = WildAnimal + Thread SpiderPig = Spiderman + Pig Spiderman = Human + Spider Spinach = Leaf + Vegetable Spotify = Computer + Music Sprinkles = Sugar + Confetti Square = Rectangle + Ruler Squirrel = Mouse + Tree Star = Sky + Night Starfish = Fish + Star Statue = Stone + Tool Steak = Meat + Bbq Steam = Water + Fire SteamEngine = Boiler + Tool Steamboat = SteamEngine + Water Steel = Metal + Coal SteelWool = Steel + Wool Stethoscope = Tool + Doctor SteveJobs = AppleInc + Human Stone = Air + Lava Storm = Energy + Cloud Story = Human + Campfire Subway = Tunnel + Train Sugar = Fruit + Energy Sun = Fire + Sky Sundial = Clock + Sun Sunflower = Flower + Sun Sunglasses = Sun + Glasses Superman = Bird + Airplane SurfaceBook = Laptop + Microsoft Surfer = Human + Wave Sushi = Fish + Algae Swamp = Mud + Plant Sweater = Wool + Tool SwimGoggles = Glasses + Water Swimmer = Human + SwimGoggles Sword = Blade + Metal Swordfish = Fish + Sword Tank = Car + Armor Taser = Gun + Electricity Taxi = Car + CellPhone Tea = Water + Leaf Telescope = Glass + Sky Tent = Wood + Fabric Text = Pencil + Paper TheEarth = Earth + Planet Thor = Hero + Hammer ThorsHammer = Electricity + Hammer Thread = Cotton + Tool Thriller = Music + Zombie Tide = Sea + Moon Time = Hourglass + Energy Titanic = Steamboat + Iceberg Toast = Sandwich + Fire Tobacco = Plant + Fire Tool = Metal + Human Tractor = Farmer + Car Train = SteamEngine + Steel Treasure = Pirate + TreasureMap TreasureMap = Pirate + Map Tree = Plant + Time Treehouse = Tree + House Triangle = Angle + Line TrojanHorse = Horse + Wood Tsunami = Ocean + Earthquake Tunnel = Engineer + Mountain Turtle = Egg + Sand Tv = Satellite + Movie Twilight = Day + Night Twitter = Bird + Internet TyrannosaurusRex = Meat + Dinosaur Ufo = Rocket + Alien Umbrella = Tool + Rain Unicorn = Rainbow + Horse VacuumCleaner = Electricity + Broom Vampire = Human + Blood Vase = Plant + Pottery Vegetable = Field + Fruit Video = Image + Life Village = House + House Vimeo = Internet + Video Volcano = Lava + Earth Vulture = Bird + Corpse Wagon = Cart + Horse Wall = Brick + Brick Wallet = Leather + Money Wand = Wizard + Wood Warrior = Sword + Human Watch = Human + Clock WaterGun = Water + Gun WaterLily = Flower + Pond WaterPipe = Water + Pipe Watercolors = Water + Paint Waterfall = Mountain + River Wave = Sea + Wind Wax = Bee + Beehive Web = Spider + Thread Website = Internet + Text Werewolf = Wolf + Human Wheat = Field + Farmer Wheel = Tool + Wood WildAnimal = Forest + Life WildBoar = WildAnimal + Pig Wind = Pressure + Air WindTurbine = Windmill + Electricity Windmill = House + Wind Window = Glass + Wall Windows = Window + Window Windows10Mobile = Time + WindowsPhone WindowsInsider = Windows + Love WindowsMobile = CellPhone + Windows WindowsPhone = Time + WindowsMobile WindowsXp = Windows + Time Wine = Fruit + Alcohol Wire = Electricity + Metal Witch = Wizard + Broom Wizard = Human + Energy Wolf = WildAnimal + Dog Wood = Tool + Tree Woodpecker = Bird + Wood Wool = Sheep + Tool WrappingPaper = Gift + Paper Yoda = Jedi + Swamp Yogurt = Milk + Bacteria YouTube = Internet + Video Zombie = Corpse + Life


----------



## Justin14p (Aug 27, 2016)

*http://vkontakte.doguran.ru/*
*
*
lmao


----------



## guisadop (Aug 27, 2016)

3 words.
Piracy IS Stealing
Really at this point in time it isn't about the third party developers making games for the vita as they are the ones who are going to get effected. In turn if games stop coming out you are directly effecting vita owners who bought a vita, bought vita games and overall supported the people developing games for the platform.
Really the problem is, I and many other vita owners, are annoyed. We're annoyed because of the potential effects piracy can have on a system like the vita and we're annoyed at the selfish people who want to pirate stuff.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Really? OK, here goes...
> tl-wr841nd-webflash.bin


Flashing a router with DD-WRT? Already did that. I assume it is for HomePass?


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 27, 2016)

GothicIII said:


> Not exactly true... @liomajor released a a9lhv2 fork which works with up to three bootloaders+gateway (multiple stage2)
> Those things are just going under between "a9lh install stuck1111!111" "lost otp-nand because I'm dumb" and of course "I need YT tut plz, can't read" threads


Why we need a help section. Take notes, mods.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 27, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Why we need a help section. Take notes, mods.


WE HAVE ONE


----------



## cearp (Aug 27, 2016)

Singapore Maths


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 27, 2016)

（´◉◞౪◟◉)


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 27, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> WE HAVE ONE


I made a thread about that, there are a few issues with it
Consequently, this is now in my clipboard:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/change-the-post-requirement-for-the-ask-section.436248/


----------



## sweis12 (Aug 27, 2016)

*8 in. 1 Power Source*


----------



## raulpica (Aug 27, 2016)

EoF'd


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 27, 2016)

raulpica said:


> EoF'd


There's no way that was in your clipboard...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2016)

why were you in the void?

(Battle.net related phrase)


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 27, 2016)

MarcusCarter said:


> Flashing a router with DD-WRT? Already did that. I assume it is for HomePass?


Actually, I'm downgrading. Got bored of HomePass, may do it again now that you mention it.  I'm simply doing it because it provides far more options than the default FW. Like, I can pretend I have 9 routers, have one MAC-locked for my Wii (it can't connect to the internet on any secured network for some reason). And of course, one for guests, with limited bandwidth. Copy-pasted this from Notepad BTW.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 27, 2016)

!UwJGWpnoWcvpLJAmoMaIcQ

it was a decryption code for a game I tried to download last night


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2016)

lacitilop


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 27, 2016)

Free HD porn


----------



## drewby (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 27, 2016)

Drew That Gamer said:


> View attachment 60353


Lol M2K [Is that really Mew2King?]
Anyway:
F104103


----------



## drewby (Aug 27, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Lol M2K [Is that really Mew2King?]
> Anyway:
> F104103


Yeah, thats m2k.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2016)

http://www.cp24.com


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 27, 2016)

Drew That Gamer said:


> Yeah, thats m2k.


Lmao I *have* to see where that's from. Please tell me


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## joyoshi (Aug 28, 2016)

The FitnessGram™ Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. [beep] A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound. [ding] Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark, get ready, start.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 28, 2016)

welp... /s its JOKE


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 28, 2016)

http://www.spriters-resource.com/resources/game_icons/6/5680.png


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2016)

http://static.zerochan.net/Felix.Argyle.full.2018910.jpg


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 28, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> welp...


What the fuck


----------



## MarcelFTW (Aug 28, 2016)

what


----------



## nxwing (Aug 28, 2016)

It's NSFW


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You *do* know that's softcore hentai, right? ._.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 28, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You *do* know that's softcore hentai, right? ._.


I had that thing copied since yesterday. Should I put it down?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I had that thing copied since yesterday. Should I put it down?


Yes.


----------



## Stecker8 (Aug 28, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/installed-a9lh-not-sure-what-to-do-next.439202/


----------



## drewby (Aug 28, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Lmao I *have* to see where that's from. Please tell me


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2016)

Strange game, but whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't even remember why I have this on my clipboard lol


----------



## hii915 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## CeeDee (Aug 29, 2016)

calvin and hobbes


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 29, 2016)

【あみあみ限定特典】_3DS_ 暗殺教室 殺せんせー大包囲網！！


----------



## Ricken (Aug 29, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/5Al6s


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 29, 2016)

Mahou Sensei Negima


----------



## Deleted member 369977 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 29, 2016)

021D7934 00000001


----------



## Kingy (Aug 29, 2016)

é


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 29, 2016)

C:\Users\Qassim\Desktop\MAFDMA.png


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 29, 2016)

http://static4.businessinsider.com/...2150/screen shot 2016-01-26 at 8.06.53 am.png


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/members/576voltkawaii.399450/


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2016)

It’s the Nutshack! (Yee, yee)

It’s the Nutshack! (What he say?)

It’s the Nutshack! (Oh, yes! Yeeeah)

It’s the Nutshack! (Hey, I got the Nutshack!)

It’s the Nutshack! (‘The fuck you say, boyee?)

It’s the Nutshack! (It’s the Nutshack!)

It’s the Nutshack! (It’s the Nutshack!)

It’s the Nutshack! (It’s the Nutshack…)

It’s the Nutshack! (Hey!)

It’s the Nutshack! (Piece a’ nuts!)

It’s the Nutshack! (Whoooa!)

It’s the Nutshack!

Hoo-ugh!

Phil’s from the stone, Jack’s from the pier,

Horatio or Horat so beer!

Tito Dick “Dickman”, baby!

He hates Phil and loves the ladies.

Jack’s cool-ass lazy, he’s still learnin’.

Number one Cherry Pie, still a virgin.

Chita, meet da freak of da weekah!

Phil’s homegirl that Jack wanna keep her,

But that’s not happenin’, either!

Shakin’ like a seizure, hold up, boys

and spark this, take a breather.

With that reefer in my lungs,

I got grapes, what you watchin’, son?

It’s the Nutshack! (Yah!)

It’s the Nutshack! (AAAAARRRGH!)

It’s the Nutshack!

It’s the Nutshack!


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 30, 2016)

milliliters


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 30, 2016)

Apple DVI to ADC converter


----------



## mgrev (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## dead_guy (Aug 30, 2016)

“I’m Rick Harrison, and this is my pawn shop. I work here with my old man and my son, Big Hoss. Everything in here has a story and a price. One thing I’ve learned after 21 years – you never know WHAT is gonna come through that door.”


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## CeeDee (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2016)

(how did I get this? Honestly I don't know...)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Skyshadow101 (Aug 31, 2016)

My turn!

.................................................................................................................................................................

Sent from my Browser on a New 3DS XL with A9LH


----------



## dead_guy (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## kudofan (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 2, 2016)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/205609138418352129/221123158311305226/IbjwSAV.png


----------



## kudofan (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Shubshub (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Sep 2, 2016)

```
((Sint16*)stream)[i]
```
This one... this one has a story.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2016)

84B3C79345

(Now you have my router password, congrats!)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 2, 2016)

umm, okay then My mum thinks I just any anime. she rented a DVD (Why people rent DVD's still idk) of a random anime she found so that I can watch it tho I dont think she knows its kinda lewd.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 2, 2016)

http://serenesforest.net/fire-emblem-fates/nohrian-characters/recruitment/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 2, 2016)

mmm whatcha smea


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 2, 2016)

sapposed


----------



## xtheman (Sep 2, 2016)

02009274 0a000005
94000130 fffb0000
02009274 e1a00000
d2000000 00000000


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> http://static.zerochan.net/Felix.Argyle.full.2018910.jpg


Woah man that's a little wild!...

I like it. :^)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 3, 2016)

D:\WIIUDUMPS\Game5


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 3, 2016)

http://cow.org/csi/


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> Woah man that's a little wild!...
> 
> I like it. :^)


Even if that's a boy?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Even if that's a boy?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## TrashyClassy (Sep 3, 2016)

http://watchmojo.com/video/id/13789/


----------



## xtheman (Sep 3, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 61197


*sigh* fine *gives hug*


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

8:04 PM - DinohScene: 
he's 15, got another 5-10 years before he'll settle down with someone
8:04 PM - DinohScene: 
teenagers...
8:04 PM - VinsCool: 
at his early 20's he'll know what love is, I hope.
8:05 PM - Touko White: 
lelz
8:05 PM - Touko White: 
I think i know who you're talking about (that guy I forgot his username tho)
8:06 PM - DinohScene: 
*cough* friendzoned *cough*
8:06 PM - VinsCool: 
yes you know who.
8:06 PM - DinohScene: 
yep touko, it's that person
8:06 PM - DinohScene: 
no offense, but he's got even more problems then you had with cammy and me has with Cat combined
8:07 PM - Touko White: 
woah
8:07 PM - Touko White: 
that is pretty strong, then
8:07 PM - VinsCool: 
I'm obsessed with Freya, and nobody has to know, lol
8:07 PM - DinohScene: 
REALLY
8:07 PM - Touko White: 
lelz
8:07 PM - VinsCool: 
rofl
8:07 PM - DinohScene: 
hey, I used to have 6000 close up screenshots of Jim Halpert from the Office US
8:08 PM - Touko White: 
also no, i didn't take offence 
8:08 PM - DinohScene: 
back then, I admitted I have problems
8:08 PM - VinsCool: 
lol
8:08 PM - DinohScene: 
now, with Cat Noir....
8:08 PM - Touko White: 
wtf
8:08 PM - DinohScene: 
I'll keep me mouth shut
8:08 PM - Touko White: 
XD
8:08 PM - DinohScene: 
cause I've got a bloody tattoo of him on me
8:08 PM - VinsCool: 
but Cat noir is nice!
We really need a shout box quotes thread. Might make one later on x)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 3, 2016)

https://discord.gg/ANyCD

just realized it says AnyCD :o (also it leads to a smash bros discord)


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 3, 2016)

http://pre01.deviantart.net/9a39/th..._the_hedgehog___by_shadethebathog-d64eagi.png

I was trying to find the cringiest Sonic picture.  I think I found it.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2016)

Ericzander said:


> http://pre01.deviantart.net/9a39/th..._the_hedgehog___by_shadethebathog-d64eagi.png
> 
> I was trying to find the cringiest Sonic picture.  I think I found it.


I'v seen worse, many many many times.


also:


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 4, 2016)

dont ask me how i got this


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 4, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> dont ask me how i got this



How did you get this I say don't ask so I asked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrZ2nT4WEAA-_k5.jpg:large

DOn't ask.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrZ2nT4WEAA-_k5.jpg:large
> 
> DOn't ask.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 4, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> View attachment 61281


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrZ2nT4WEAA-_k5.jpg:large
> 
> DOn't ask.




```
https://youtu.be/BJ7NVjZ-Eyg?t=1m58s
```


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 4, 2016)

I, uh, don't know...


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 4, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> View attachment 61291


wat


----------



## astronautlevel (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 4, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> wat



Street fighter models.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 4, 2016)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nullam posuere, urna eget finibus accumsan, est ex consectetur mauris, in accumsan neque magna sit amet nibh. Vivamus rutrum nisl arcu. Praesent pulvinar, justo id blandit sodales, nisl ante cursus orci, quis sagittis mi justo at odio. Nulla ante est, dictum ut porttitor ac, varius sed ante. Morbi et volutpat nisi. Morbi ornare dolor at laoreet interdum. Duis 

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x using Tapatalk


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 4, 2016)

parrot detect adjust wise machine sphere pact frame shoot ice predict blue acid


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)

Kaden Rapius uploaded this image to 'Comics'. See the album on Photobucket.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 4, 2016)

0430-9302-4431

my friend code!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.439474/unread


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

Or maybe Japanese people are just way better at games than the rest of the world is


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree that Coraline starts to get hooked at first but then she changes her mind. Evidence of this is on Page 31 when she met her ‘other mother’. The ‘other mother’ cooked food that she liked and it tasted wonderful to Coraline.  On Page 33 her room has books with moving pictures and a full toy box unlike in her normal home.This evidence might make it seem like the other world is a wonderful place, she does end up wanting to go back to reality because the world doesn’t end up being as wonderful as it seemed at first. On Page 50 Coraline walks into the kitchen and there were buttons, cotton and a needle on the counter ready to be sewed into her eyes. When Coraline sees this she says "I don't think so."But her  ‘other mother’ says "Oh, but we want you to. We want you to stay." Also on Page 68 when the ‘other mother’ is trying to get Coraline to love her like when Coraline asks "Where are my parents?" Her other mother replies with "We're Here, Ready to love you and … and make your life interesting." Because of this, Coraline doesn’t want to stay in the Alternative World and wants to leave and live the life she used to live.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## NicEXE (Sep 5, 2016)

https://play.google.com/music/previ...rch&utm_campaign=lyrics&pcampaignid=kp-lyrics


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/members/vinscool.343260/


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 6, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
(It's a good idea to always have some kind of custom emoji in your clipboard)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2016)

(I was messing around in Photofiltre, turns out layers can be copied to memory and pasted elsewhere lol)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Sep 6, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 6, 2016)

1.804


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2016)

You're* Check your privileges.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 6, 2016)

My clipboard currently has something that would be considered advertising so no


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 6, 2016)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 6, 2016)

*This Paste had contained a link to SNES VC Injects so I can't post it here*


----------



## fikatr (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## dead_guy (Sep 7, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/smealum-got-arrested-by-fbi.440805


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 7, 2016)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

someone should make a homebrew for flipnote studio 3d
where you download other peoples flipnotes that rae uploaded


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2016)

https://


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/gamemaker-bundle#game-info-gamemaker_studiopro


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Sep 7, 2016)

ê$ÿ®Qiš¢!=„‚
„ä    $‹˜À!£R¾“    Î FJJø'1ìXÇè3‚ãÎ¿…ôß”ÎK    Á”VŠÀr§üŸ„Ms£ÊšaX—£'ü˜v#Ça®V¿8„ @§ýÿRþo•0ñ—ûÀ…`Ö€%©c¾N8âù¢4ÿ»>Dx Ëˆ:”eÀ|c‡ð<¯Ö%ä‹8
¬r!ÔøMARIO KART  AMKP01–          ý    ã ð)á(ÐŸå  ã ð)áÐŸåìŸå â  åäŸåà áÿ/áòÿÿê {  3 ã<ƒâ  “å"à
â  
ÿ  ã  ïþÿÿê   ã â"   ‚â â   ‚â â   ‚â â   ‚â â   ‚â  â   ‚â@ â   ‚â€ â
  ‚ââ
  ‚ââ   ‚ââ   ‚ââ   ‚â
â² ÃáŸåà  ‘åÿ/áü ÝÐ€O pµƒ° %¨ @€ 804àh( Ùvà€ [email protected] h‡F à à L \ x ¤ ´     Ji I‰ hx0 `2‰hP0``   ` a Kà  ø
H x (EÐ Bàði iB"a*Ü€!I  @ ,à   a.à    Ji I‰ hx0 `2‰hP0``   ` a à  ø
H x(Ù àði iC#a+Ü€ À €!I     " ’#ð/û `à€ @  ` à`5- Ü{ç %    L @     ‰ 81rh (ÐÐh(Ð(Ü(Ðàø
(Ñ‘ˆ    ˆC!IH @€


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2016)

I feel like a train hit me.
I don't really want to go to work today.

Head's heavy, joints are painful, and fever makes it difficult.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 7, 2016)

Elemi420


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Even if that's a boy?


You killed my boner. :c


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You killed my boner. :c


Trapped 


http://pastebin.com/zMiWnZe1


----------



## Touko White (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Asdolo (Sep 7, 2016)

"No compraban un sillón?"

At my phone


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> 8:04 PM - DinohScene:
> he's 15, got another 5-10 years before he'll settle down with someone
> 8:04 PM - DinohScene:
> teenagers...
> ...



You actually copied that!?
I really should watch me mouth in there..

Anyway me CTRL+V is:
*snip*
I can't post that here.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, I copied it for a quotes thread on my forum for whatever reason.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Anyway me CTRL+V is:
> *snip*
> I can't post that here.


Why not?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Why not?



That's none of your beeswax.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> That's none of your beeswax.


:c


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 7, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You killed my boner. :c


What's wrong with traps :V Traps are <3

Anyway in my clipboard is (Drumroll):
Himegoto


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2016)

http://www.straferight.com/forums/g...l-beta-cringe-trekkie-brony-furry-thread.html


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## iAqua (Sep 8, 2016)

lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo


----------



## Alan Treecko (Sep 8, 2016)

i have

and a lewd dm i was suppose to send someone on twitter


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## fikatr (Sep 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


wtf proffesor oak is black now


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/user/thisisitcollective

Don't Ask


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2016)

__


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

idk how this got here


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2016)

Spoiler: I.... think this is just enough sfw to make this sfw


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: I.... think this is just enough sfw to make this sfw


ummm how did you get this?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> ummm how did you get this?



That's none of your beeswax.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


>



Neva.
Also,
*presses Ctrl + V*


Spoiler: Don't ask...


----------



## xtheman (Sep 8, 2016)

nothing


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 8, 2016)

Don't  ask


----------



## Ricken (Sep 9, 2016)

"I'm just that guy" Get real.

Why was this on my clip..


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

*Star Trek - The Next Generation - Future's Past - New 3DS Only - SNES VC Inject*


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> http://www.straferight.com/forums/g...l-beta-cringe-trekkie-brony-furry-thread.html


To be honest, I'm getting rather sick of the "all bronies/furries/etc are awful neckbeard cringe material" people. What did furries do to you?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

dofile(System.currentDirectory().."/script.lua")


----------



## fikatr (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, this was on my clipboard.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

Somehow my mum

Thats all that was in my clipboard


----------



## fikatr (Sep 9, 2016)

6190563238148


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 9, 2016)

https://store.playstation.com/browser-not-supported.html?l=en


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2016)

This message by smileyhead has been removed from public view by smileyhead, Sep 9, 2016, Reason: Pornographic image.


----------



## drewby (Sep 9, 2016)

I already did it, but I'm doing it again.

EDIT: Oh wait, that's my chorus teacher's website, probably shouldn't put that here


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

Screen.flip()


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 9, 2016)

nothing was in mine.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2016)

*BootFromSD*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

E:\Hentai\Toradora

oh.... I dont remember this, I swear


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2016)

WHY IS IT STILL IN MY MEMORY?


----------



## drewby (Sep 9, 2016)

'<_'


----------



## Touko White (Sep 9, 2016)

/* 101Gamers - Fabricated by Nyanners */
@import url('../../css/borders.css');

#body {
    background: #000000 url("bg.png") repeat scroll 0 0;
}
div#header > table.outline {
    border: 3px solid #0066FF;
    border-radius: 4px;
}
#page_contents {
    background: #0066ff none repeat scroll 0 0;
    border: 2px solid #0066ff;
    border-radius: 2px;
    box-shadow: 0 0 0 2px #000000, 0 0 16px -6px black;
    margin: auto;
    padding: 2px;
    width: 90%;
}
.mainMenu {
    background: #4096ee; /* Old browsers */
    background: -moz-linear-gradient(top,  #4096ee 3%, #273f93 3%, #4096ee 100%); /* FF3.6-15 */
    background: -webkit-linear-gradient(top,  #4096ee 3%,#273f93 3%,#4096ee 100%); /* Chrome10-25,Safari5.1-6 */
    background: linear-gradient(to bottom,  #4096ee 3%,#273f93 3%,#4096ee 100%); /* W3C, IE10+, FF16+, Chrome26+, Opera12+, Safari7+ */
    filter: progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient( startColorstr='#4096ee', endColorstr='#4096ee',GradientType=0 ); /* IE6-9 */
    border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;
    border-left: 1px solid #4096ee;
    border-right: 1px solid #000000;
}
.mainMenu li a {
    color: white;
}
.mainMenu li a:hover {
    background: rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.25) none repeat scroll 0 0;
    box-shadow: 0 0 4px #0066ff inset;
    text-shadow: 1px 1px 0 black;
}
.PoRT {
    background: #111188 none repeat scroll 0 0;
}
ul.usermenu {
}
.cell0 {
    background: #111188 none repeat scroll 0 0;
}
.cell1 {
    background: #111188 none repeat scroll 0 0;
}
.cell2, .faq {
    background: #111166 none repeat scroll 0 0;
}
.outline {
    box-shadow: 0 0 0;
}
#header, .PoRT {
    box-shadow: none;
}
table.outline {
    border: 0 none;
}
a:link {
    color: #00ddff;
}
a:visited {
    color: #00ddff;
}
a:active {
    color: #00ddff;
}
a:hover {
    color: #00ffff;
}
.header0 th, .errort {
    background: #4096ee; /* Old browsers */
    background: -moz-linear-gradient(top,  #4096ee 3%, #273f93 3%, #4096ee 100%); /* FF3.6-15 */
    background: -webkit-linear-gradient(top,  #4096ee 3%,#273f93 3%,#4096ee 100%); /* Chrome10-25,Safari5.1-6 */
    background: linear-gradient(to bottom,  #4096ee 3%,#273f93 3%,#4096ee 100%); /* W3C, IE10+, FF16+, Chrome26+, Opera12+, Safari7+ */
    filter: progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient( startColorstr='#4096ee', endColorstr='#4096ee',GradientType=0 ); /* IE6-9 */
}
.header1 th {
    background: #4096ee; /* Old browsers */
    background: -moz-linear-gradient(top,  #4096ee 3%, #273f93 3%, #4096ee 100%); /* FF3.6-15 */
    background: -webkit-linear-gradient(top,  #4096ee 3%,#273f93 3%,#4096ee 100%); /* Chrome10-25,Safari5.1-6 */
    background: linear-gradient(to bottom,  #4096ee 3%,#273f93 3%,#4096ee 100%); /* W3C, IE10+, FF16+, Chrome26+, Opera12+, Safari7+ */
    filter: progidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient( startColorstr='#4096ee', endColorstr='#4096ee',GradientType=0 ); /* IE6-9 */
    padding: 4px;
}
.header1 th:first-child {
}
.header1 th:last-child {
}
table.post {
    border: 0 none;
    box-shadow: 0 0 0;
}
td.side, td.meta, table.post td.post {
    background: #111188 none repeat scroll 0 0;
}
input, select, textarea, button {
    background: #000088 none repeat scroll 0 0;
    border: 2px solid #0066ff;
    color: white;
}
div#tabs {
    margin-bottom: 0;
    padding-left: 8px;
}
div#tabs button {
    background: #2f2f5f none repeat scroll 0 0;
    border: 1px solid #000000;
    padding-right: 16px;
}
div#tabs button.selected {
    border-bottom: 1px solid #2f2f5f;
    position: static;
    z-index: -100;
}


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 9, 2016)

There is nothing in my clipboard right now because I just restarted my computer


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 9, 2016)

and yes that was in my copy and paste


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> and yes that was in my copy and paste


Her tits got more HD-er.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Shubshub (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Sep 10, 2016)

The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal bodeboop. A sing lap should be completed every time you hear this sound. ding Remember to run in a straight line and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark. Get ready!… Start. ding


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2016)

http://www.badassconsoles.com/gcvideo-1/


----------



## Razorzeto (Sep 10, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## CeeDee (Sep 11, 2016)

2lewd4temp


----------



## Touko White (Sep 11, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> and yes that was in my copy and paste


are you trying to make me quote you
also my current copy paste is 807e4853fcfb4d66bf2ed35fa6951d0f.jpg


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 11, 2016)

internet. In clarity, it works by virtually sending a message to the date about their


----------



## TrashyClassy (Sep 11, 2016)

its arabic, so im not going to post it here


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2016)

do not open


Spoiler: i'mma get b&










yes, this was in my clipboard. i'm a terrible person


----------



## Edrian (Sep 11, 2016)

Just gonna show that to some friends.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-SSD-M...SATAIII-Internal-SSD-/161813094320?nav=SEARCH


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 12, 2016)

THIS


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 12, 2016)

https://media.giphy.com/media/fN96l0NwjjOGQ/giphy.gif


----------



## MarcelFTW (Sep 12, 2016)

why all the bumping?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 15, 2016)

panties 

dont ask


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 15, 2016)

thats all. it was a space


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2016)

((1)/(8)); Multiplicative Inverse Property


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 15, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> ((1)/(8)); Multiplicative Inverse Property


Someone been cheating on their homework


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Someone been cheating on their homework


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/share-your-home-menu-screenshots.391719/


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 16, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-get-easy-likes-in-the-3ds-flashcard-section.441980/


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 16, 2016)

https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki


----------



## Touko White (Sep 16, 2016)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/6-F2HKLzB6c/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2016)

it's [email protected]


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 16, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/drive/my-drive


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 16, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-temps-elyosoftheabyss.441959/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 16, 2016)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IM DEAD


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2016)

snip


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Autz (Sep 17, 2016)

http://smilebasic.com/en/reference/


----------



## drewby (Sep 17, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/drewthatgamer/drewthatgamer-acapella-mixtape-2016


----------



## Lucar (Sep 17, 2016)

So yeah.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 17, 2016)

D:\Program Files (x86)\Synthesia-9.0\midi


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2016)

[my website which I can't post]


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 17, 2016)

start_Hourglass9.bin


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## gudenau (Sep 21, 2016)

2560 x 1440


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Sep 21, 2016)

Lucky patcher


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 21, 2016)

*"Mysterious Messenger"* (_미스터리메신저 Miseuteoli Mesinjeo_) is the opening theme for the game _Mystic Messenger _performed byHan. It is available in English and Korean and is included in itsoriginal soundtrack CD.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2016)

(maybe both)


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2016)

/detail/the-first-skunk-bundle-wii-u


----------



## CitizenSnips (Sep 22, 2016)

"( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)" lenny will always have a spot in my clipboard


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2016)

http://www.fritolay.com/images/defa...cheetos-crunchy-jalapeno-cheddar.png?sfvrsn=2


----------



## Touko White (Sep 22, 2016)

http://orig04.deviantart.net/121a/f/2011/135/d/4/robotnik_pingas_by_blacksoar-d21ac2i.jpg


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 22, 2016)

There should be no risk of an unrecoverable brick due to following this guide. However, everyone should get into the habit of making NAND backups...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-get-a-free-copy-of-metroid-2-for-3ds-via-my-nintendo.442650/


----------



## Touko White (Sep 22, 2016)

https://github.com/NeptunicXP/Blargboard-101


----------



## xtheman (Sep 22, 2016)

0000000000030X00

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 23, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-homebrew-ideas-suggestion-requests-here.370320/


----------



## Touko White (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## einhuman197 (Sep 23, 2016)

telegram.me/hiddendatabase


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 23, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-the-...simple-explanation-for-the-rest-of-us.441373/


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

ok got to go bed Goodnight.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


 why?


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/smash3ds-updated-rom-hacking-guide.439533/


----------



## Touko White (Sep 23, 2016)

*Is MS Windows a Machination of Satan?*


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 23, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


>


wtf lmao


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

Touko White said:


> wtf lmao


ZZW <3. Zero Suit Wario


----------



## Touko White (Sep 23, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> ZZW <3. Zero Suit Wario


it's kinda creeping me out lol


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

Touko White said:


> it's kinda creeping me out lol


You be surprised how popular this art is. look up Zero Suit.


----------



## einhuman197 (Sep 23, 2016)

-zspQ:v?m


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You be surprised how popular this art is. look up Zero Suit.


 OMG


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

Xandrid said:


> Adfly link to a rom hosted on mega


So you want to get banned eh?


----------



## Touko White (Sep 23, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> So you want to get banned eh?


the fact its adfly alone too


----------



## Xandrid (Sep 23, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> So you waNot at all, oopsnt to get banned eh?


Not at all, oops

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Didn't know you couldn't do links


----------



## xtheman (Sep 23, 2016)

Xandrid said:


> it was a link


The I still links it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

Xandrid said:


> It was a link


NVM


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 23, 2016)

D:\Games\Danganronpa 2 Goodbye Despair\CriPakTools-master\data\_chr


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 24, 2016)

tesco value social network

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Zekamon (Sep 24, 2016)

https://www.myhermes.de/wps/portal/...sertoken=c7649167-e980-4d26-86a9-cedbab82385c

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jao Chu (Sep 24, 2016)

คุณกินข้าวแล้วไหม

Talking to the missus currently, it says "have you eaten rice yet or not"


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 24, 2016)

Spoiler: Arduino Code



int tonePin = 11;
void setup() {

}

void midi() {

  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(1481.48);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(1481.48);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 880, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 493, 666.666);
  delay(740.74);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 880, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 249.99975);
  delay(277.7775);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 249.99975);
  delay(277.7775);
  delay(462.9625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(1481.48);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(1481.48);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 880, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 493, 666.666);
  delay(740.74);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 880, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 249.99975);
  delay(277.7775);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 249.99975);
  delay(277.7775);
  delay(462.9625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(1481.48);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 83.33325);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(1481.48);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 880, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 493, 666.666);
  delay(740.74);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 880, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 333.333);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 833.3325);
  delay(925.925);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 440, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(555.555);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 124.999875);
  delay(138.88875);
  delay(46.29625);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 391, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 329, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);
  delay(370.37);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 783, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 523, 249.99975);
  delay(277.7775);
  delay(92.5925);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 249.99975);
  delay(277.7775);
  delay(462.9625);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 659, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 698, 166.6665);
  delay(185.185);
  delay(185.185);
  tone(tonePin, 587, 1499.9985);
  delay(1666.665);

}

void loop() {
  // Play midi
  midi();
}


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Zekamon (Sep 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> View attachment 63732


He only uploads high quality rips.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Spoiler: Arduino Code
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have ask. What is that for?
I have nothing on my clipboard somehow.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 24, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I have ask. What is that for?
> I have nothing on my clipboard somehow.


I was googling for a lazy town game for my much younger brother and those where the top 3 results  so I made this image and posted it on discord and it was still in my clipboard


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I was googling for a lazy town game for my much younger brother and those where the top 3 results  so I made this image and posted it on discord and it was still in my clipboard


No, the Arduino code.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 24, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> No, the Arduino code.


Opps I didn't see that you quoted that. It was a script from a website that converts midi into Arduino code so that the buzzer can play a song, I don't remember what song that was exactly.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Opps I didn't see that you quoted that. It was a script from a website that converts midi into Arduino code so that the buzzer can play a song, I don't remember what song that was exactly.


Wow, that's cool! Can you give me a link to it?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 24, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Wow, that's cool! Can you give me a link to it?


https://www.extramaster.net/tools/midiToArduino/
Here you go, btw some midi dont work for some reason so not all midi files you try to convert will work.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2016)

https://transfer.sh/TBClc/sd3-315.spc.mp3


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Sep 27, 2016)

[19:57:46] <Maschell> who the fuck wrote this shitty entry xD?

I said I'd tell him, he doesn't need to have any context ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 27, 2016)

*Sumo Brothers*


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 27, 2016)

hex

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 27, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/coming-s...s-no-2-1-downgrade.443187/page-2#post-6709713
(Still can't believe we already had a proper FIRM for a payload jump and didn't even realize it x'D)


----------



## xtheman (Sep 27, 2016)

Decaf or Cemu? Which is better?






Margen671 day ago
Decaf since it's open source


----------



## mgrev (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Sep 28, 2016)

cd /home


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 28, 2016)

-Snip-


----------



## Seriel (Sep 28, 2016)

/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 1.mp4
/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 1 Alt.mp4
/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 2.mp4
/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 3.mp4
/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 3 (1).mp4
/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 3 Bonus.mp4
/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 4.mp4
/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 5.mp4
/mnt/164779D763B8FA24/Downloads/Ep 6.mp4


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2016)

Tu percebes algo do que digo agora?
Tu comprends ce que je viens de dire?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Sep 28, 2016)

are bronies people


Flamewar in 3..2..1...


----------



## Seriel (Sep 28, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

that was legit on my clipboard


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 28, 2016)

F:\Hentai\Danganronpa


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Sep 29, 2016)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4558852/Music/BIANCO.mp3
I could listen to this all day.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Sep 29, 2016)

#include <3ds.h>


----------



## einhuman197 (Sep 30, 2016)

Zekamon said:


> https://www.myhermes.de/wps/portal/...sertoken=c7649167-e980-4d26-86a9-cedbab82385c
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Bestellt sich hier was bei Hermes D


ZombieGroupBot:
Hi there =) I'm @ZombieGroupBot, I'm just here to tell you that this group is dead.
You should leave now.


----------



## Zekamon (Sep 30, 2016)

einhuman197 said:


> Bestellt sich hier was bei Hermes D



Naja nicht bestellen. Wollte einem User hier meinen 3DS zum Hacken zuschicken und wollte halt nach den Preisen schauen ^^


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2016)

gksu gedit /etc/rc.local


----------



## Seriel (Sep 30, 2016)

tar -xzvf discord-canary.tar.gz


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2016)

http://d.facdn.net/art/arulouprouge/1473109020/1473108740.arulouprouge_vinny_2_ref.png


----------



## einhuman197 (Sep 30, 2016)

Zekamon said:


> Naja nicht bestellen. Wollte einem User hier meinen 3DS zum Hacken zuschicken und wollte halt nach den Preisen schauen ^^


Kannst ne mir auch zusenden ich mach dir a9lh für 5€ weil ich morgen Ferien hab und mir langweilig ist.
11.1, 11.0 oder <=10.7?


----------



## Zekamon (Sep 30, 2016)

einhuman197 said:


> Kannst ne mir auch zusenden ich mach dir a9lh für 5€ weil ich morgen Ferien hab und mir langweilig ist.
> 11.1, 11.0 oder <=10.7?


Sorry aber die an die ich es schicke macht es schon kostenlos. Muss nur das hin und herschicken und das DSiWare Spiel fürs downgraden bezahlen. Nichts für ungut 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minox (Sep 30, 2016)

and there


----------



## einhuman197 (Sep 30, 2016)

Kein Problem.


----------



## xtheman (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## xJoelituh (Sep 30, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/dnanwodahs-shadownand-fork.443576/#post-6716920

This made me laugh and I shared that with a friend lol


----------



## Saternoir (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## einhuman197 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2016)

7:40 PM - Sora de Eclaune: 
***has a full Sailor Mercury outfit.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2016)

https://twitter.com/VinsCool022/status/782439204043325440


----------



## Seriel (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Oct 4, 2016)

http://www.davidosky99.xyz/gbafail/Users/
Been reading these for a few days now.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2016)

http://pastebin.com/KWSRHmFJ


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2016)

http://www.gizoogle.net/index.php?s.../iclib/ic12/sheldrak/&se=Gizoogle+Dis+Shiznit


----------



## Joom (Oct 5, 2016)

cat /proc/cpuinfo



xtheman166 said:


> http://www.davidosky99.xyz/gbafail/Users/


This entire site gave me heartburn. What a tryhard.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2016)

del /f C:\windows\system32


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 5, 2016)

he didn't acknowledge D support for the legal basis for the second Iraq War.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2016)

https://twitter.com/VinsCool022/status/783497024754814976


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 7, 2016)

1 fish pakora, 2 chikkar cholay, 1 lamb karahi, chicken biryani, 6 naan in totalz


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2016)

Lastly, the rooms are a special case since AB uses a different room format than Rebirth, so you will need to manually port the new rooms to the old format using Basement Renovator.


----------



## Swiftloke (Oct 7, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-the-...simple-explanation-for-the-rest-of-us.441373/


----------



## Firemoon (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## xJoelituh (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2016)

XDK Debug Dashboard 4627


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 7, 2016)

The version of _The Canterbury Tales_ you are reading in this course is a modern translation by Neville Coughill. The original text was actually composed in Middle English, the language spoken in England during the Middle Ages. Middle English was an evolution of Old English (the language of _Beowulf_), and originated after the Norman conquest of England in 1066. The Normans established the use of French for the ruling classes, a change that accounts for the many cognates—words sharing the same language ancestry—between English and the Romance languages.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## MarcelFTW (Oct 7, 2016)

*




Chocolate Cake*
YIELD 8 servings
LEVEL INTERMEDIATE
*Ingredients*

Butter, for greasing the pans
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for pans
2 cups sugar
3/4 cups good cocoa powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 cup buttermilk, shaken
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 extra-large eggs, at room temperature
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup freshly brewed hot coffee
Chocolate Buttercream, recipe follows
Chocolate Frosting:
6 ounces good semisweet chocolate (recommended: Callebaut)
1/2 pound (2 sticks) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 extra-large egg yolk, at room temperature
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 1/4 cups sifted confectioners' sugar
1 tablespoon instant coffee powder
*Directions*
Watch how to make this recipe.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Butter two 8-inch x 2-inch round cake pans. Line with parchment paper, then butter and flour the pans.
Sift the flour, sugar, cocoa, baking soda, baking powder, and salt into the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a paddle attachment and mix on low speed until combined. In another bowl, combine the buttermilk, oil, eggs, and vanilla. With themixer on low speed, slowly add the wet ingredients to the dry. With mixer still on low, add the coffee and stir just to combine, scraping the bottom of the bowl with a rubber spatula. Pour the batter into the prepared pans and bake for 35 to 40 minutes, until a cake tester comes out clean. Cool in the pans for 30 minutes, then turn them out onto a cooling rack and cool completely.
Place 1 layer, flat side up, on a flat plate or cake pedestal. With a knife or offset spatula, spread the top with frosting. Place the second layer on top, rounded side up, and spread the frosting evenly on the top and sides of the cake.
*Chocolate Frosting:*

Chop the chocolate and place it in a heat-proof bowl set over a pan of simmering water. Stir until just melted and set aside until cooled to room temperature.
In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a paddle attachment, beat the butter on medium-high speed until light yellow and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Add the egg yolk and vanilla and continue beating for 3 minutes. Turn the mixer to low, gradually add the confectioners' sugar, then beat at medium speed, scraping down the bowl as necessary, until smooth and creamy. Dissolve the coffee powder in 2 teaspoons of the hottest tap water. On low speed, add the chocolate and coffee to the butter mixture and mix until blended. Don't whip! Spread immediately on the cooled cake.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2016)

https://github.com/d0k3/A9NC/releases/download/v0.0.9/A9NC-20160710-144052.zip

Oh, wow.  I was expecting something less mature on my clipboard.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 8, 2016)

#include<iostream>#include<string>


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2016)

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...195&msg=Pokémon+Sun/Moon+Demo&font=hand&csz=1 (from, like, 9 hours ago)


----------



## mgrev (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2016)

"I use pansexual because it best describes what I am attracted to. Which is I am attracted to the person, regardless of gender or sex."


----------



## aplumafreak500 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Zekamon (Oct 12, 2016)

Hͬͪ̓̏̃͒͊̍̎̊͋̀͡͞͡҉̹͓̫̲̥͉̫̱̱͚͍;̵̡̮̫͓̪̙̹͖͎͙̤̞͕̯̭̳͙̎̒̎͆ͧ́͝Į͌͐ͥ̿ͩ҉͞҉̡̲͉͈̲ͅͅŚ̢̃͊ͬ͆̋͆̿̓̓͊̉̀ͬ̍ͨ҉̳̘̫̳̻̙͓͚̳̞̙̖͝ ̴̡̩͔̺̟̯̖̯̠̠͚̏ͣ͌̔́͠Ć̴̷̢͎̥͍̘̫̘̞̼̤͕̗̼͔̝̣͙̭ͬͦͪ̔̀͞#͗̇ͣ͛͐͐ͫ͞͏̢̟̮͓̫̮̟͕̣̱̼̙̫̩̤̜̞̳̭̼Ø̠̥͉̮͖̰͇͍̪̳̪͈̮̻͕̣̺̂̂͒̀ͨ̈́̀̇͘͘Čͭ̀ͬͦ͑͊̅ͧ̐̊͞͏̛̹͚̼̤͈̝͇͓̼͇͎̳̭̳̙̙̻-̵̳̙͚̫͕̗̫̗̖͈̪̙͉͉̮͋ͯͪ͗͐ͨ̏̈́̒̋͐̉ͫ̿̔̌ͩ̃̂͝Ǫ̷̸͈̫̬̯̻̼͚͙̋́͐͆ͦ̇͛̎̎ͫ̏͗̀͋͗̊͒ͯͮ̕͢Ň̄͂ͧ̈ͪ҉̶͢҉̻̘͇͙̝͉͓̗̘̙̺̬̙̻͕*̵̶̼̖̝͙͖̗̦̬͍͂̿́ͧ̄̍̎ͦ̀͂̎̽͆̉̚̚͢͝ͅŲ̪̱͈̩̫̭̘̱̹̖̜̦̺̣͓̲̳̄́̏̎̓ͣ̑̆ͫ̅͜͜͜͞ͅŤ̛͉͙̪̤̗̪̠͈̻̗̼̜͇̟̦͔̹̭͋͊̄ͬ͟͡ͅ ̷ͪ͌̌̊ͨ̏ͤ̐̔̾̋͒̄̅̃̇ͭ͏̷̼͔̲̹͖͈̝̹͞ͅĞ̷̸̵̸̛͇̭̬̲̦͋ͯ̏ͪ͆ͤ̃͋ͨͤͥ̎̋ͮ̾̅̔̄ͯŲ̴͔̩̞̟̻̋̅ͣͬ̈ͭ̾̃ͥ͂ͬ̔ͤͫ̏̉ͬ̚_̛̰̗̠̞̱̘̖̩̙̪̗̰̦͖͍̺̍ͮͯ̒͗͐͢͞ͅͅŅ̢̋̅ͥ̈́̚͞͡҉̺͎͔͇̘͕͕̩̭̥͈͕̤͇̯͠ͅ

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcelFTW (Oct 12, 2016)

Zekamon said:


> Hͬͪ̓̏̃͒͊̍̎̊͋̀͡͞͡҉̹͓̫̲̥͉̫̱̱͚͍;̵̡̮̫͓̪̙̹͖͎͙̤̞͕̯̭̳͙̎̒̎͆ͧ́͝Į͌͐ͥ̿ͩ҉͞҉̡̲͉͈̲ͅͅŚ̢̃͊ͬ͆̋͆̿̓̓͊̉̀ͬ̍ͨ҉̳̘̫̳̻̙͓͚̳̞̙̖͝ ̴̡̩͔̺̟̯̖̯̠̠͚̏ͣ͌̔́͠Ć̴̷̢͎̥͍̘̫̘̞̼̤͕̗̼͔̝̣͙̭ͬͦͪ̔̀͞#͗̇ͣ͛͐͐ͫ͞͏̢̟̮͓̫̮̟͕̣̱̼̙̫̩̤̜̞̳̭̼Ø̠̥͉̮͖̰͇͍̪̳̪͈̮̻͕̣̺̂̂͒̀ͨ̈́̀̇͘͘Čͭ̀ͬͦ͑͊̅ͧ̐̊͞͏̛̹͚̼̤͈̝͇͓̼͇͎̳̭̳̙̙̻-̵̳̙͚̫͕̗̫̗̖͈̪̙͉͉̮͋ͯͪ͗͐ͨ̏̈́̒̋͐̉ͫ̿̔̌ͩ̃̂͝Ǫ̷̸͈̫̬̯̻̼͚͙̋́͐͆ͦ̇͛̎̎ͫ̏͗̀͋͗̊͒ͯͮ̕͢Ň̄͂ͧ̈ͪ҉̶͢҉̻̘͇͙̝͉͓̗̘̙̺̬̙̻͕*̵̶̼̖̝͙͖̗̦̬͍͂̿́ͧ̄̍̎ͦ̀͂̎̽͆̉̚̚͢͝ͅŲ̪̱͈̩̫̭̘̱̹̖̜̦̺̣͓̲̳̄́̏̎̓ͣ̑̆ͫ̅͜͜͜͞ͅŤ̛͉͙̪̤̗̪̠͈̻̗̼̜͇̟̦͔̹̭͋͊̄ͬ͟͡ͅ ̷ͪ͌̌̊ͨ̏ͤ̐̔̾̋͒̄̅̃̇ͭ͏̷̼͔̲̹͖͈̝̹͞ͅĞ̷̸̵̸̛͇̭̬̲̦͋ͯ̏ͪ͆ͤ̃͋ͨͤͥ̎̋ͮ̾̅̔̄ͯŲ̴͔̩̞̟̻̋̅ͣͬ̈ͭ̾̃ͥ͂ͬ̔ͤͫ̏̉ͬ̚_̛̰̗̠̞̱̘̖̩̙̪̗̰̦͖͍̺̍ͮͯ̒͗͐͢͞ͅͅŅ̢̋̅ͥ̈́̚͞͡҉̺͎͔͇̘͕͕̩̭̥͈͕̤͇̯͠ͅ
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


dafuq


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 13, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...B2yjjHZJB6CwxeMo8Ev-UiDQ&ust=1476402598990896


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2016)

h  t  t  p  :  /  /  g  o  g  l  e  d  i  s  k  .  t  k  /  M  E  M  Z  -  4  .  0  -  C  l  e  a  n  .  z  i  p

[that was actually in my clipboard, not just the link. long story]


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)

irc.kiwiirc.com


----------



## Edrian (Oct 13, 2016)

I drew it.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## joyoshi (Oct 13, 2016)

I was only 9 years old.

I loved Waluigi so much, I had all the merchandise and video games.

I pray to Waluigi every night before bed, thanking him for the life I have been given.

"Waluigi is love," I say, "Waluigi is life."

My dad hears me and calls me a Wah fag.

I knew he was just jealous of my devotion for Waluigi.

I called him a Luigi cunt.

He slaps me and sends me to go to sleep.

I'm crying now, and my face hurts.

I lay in bed and it's really cold.

A wah-rmth is moving towards me.

I feel something touch me.

It's Waluigi!

I'm so happy!

He whispers in my ear, "Waluigi number wah-n!"

He grabs me with his powerful upside-L hands and puts me on my hands and knees. I'm ready.

I spread my wah for Waluigi.

He WAHs my wah. It hurts so much but I do it for Waluigi.

I can feel my wah tearing as my eyes start to water.

I push against his force. I want to make Waluigi happy.

He WAHs a mighty wah as he wahs my insides with love.

My dad walks in. Waluigi looks him straight in the eye and says, "Looser!"

Waluigi leaves through my window.

Waluigi is love, Waluigi is life.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)

As about me, it's something that I don't even really know myself, sorry to disappoint everyone.


----------



## einhuman197 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to gateway-3ds.com
To change this page, upload a new index.html to your private_html folder


----------



## Ayukito (Oct 13, 2016)

Color3.fromRGB[edit]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aplumafreak500 (Oct 15, 2016)

: done! -- [[User:Wiimm|Wiimm]] ([[User talk:Wiimm|talk]]) 19:54, 14 October 2016 (UTC)

[from Custom Mario Kart Wiki, I was editing a page ]


----------



## josamilu (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/otp-access-via-iosu-kernel.445063/page-17#post-6745765


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2016)

Twenty One Pilots - Heathens (Just A Tune Flip)


----------



## Alan Treecko (Oct 16, 2016)

(if we can have multiple clips at once do we have to post them all?)




i can explain


----------



## Seriel (Oct 16, 2016)

jokes on you i just rebooted so i aint got anything


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 16, 2016)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## xtheman (Oct 27, 2016)

https://goo.gl/SsAhv


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/being-trans.446243/


----------



## Mazamin (Oct 27, 2016)

Yogurt Yard - Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 28, 2016)

You have got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 28, 2016)

New KYT is up! https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-temps-pikasack.446270/


----------



## Lia (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2016)

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 41 52 52 20 5A 26 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 50 48 44 43 4A 26 00 00


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 29, 2016)

ｋｒｅｍｅ


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2016)

Un pâtissier qui pâtissait chez un tapissier qui tapissait, dit un jour au tapissier qui tapissait: vaut-il mieux pâtisser chez un tapissier qui tapisse ou tapisser chez un pâtissier qui pâtisse?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 29, 2016)

1341002


----------



## Damian666 (Oct 29, 2016)

Console.ReadLine()


----------



## Seriel (Oct 29, 2016)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Seriel (Nov 1, 2016)

C:\Users\Jackus>ping -n 15 google.com

Pinging google.com [216.58.204.78] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 216.58.204.78: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=55
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 216.58.204.78: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=55
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 216.58.204.78:
    Packets: Sent = 15, Received = 2, Lost = 13 (86% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 71ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 72ms


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)

This product is valid for use on one computer only.
You cannot use it on Windows and Mac OS X simultaneously.
If you would like to use this product on both platforms or on multiple computers at the same time, please purchase an additional copy.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 1, 2016)

Pinging google.com [172.217.23.14] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=55
Reply from 172.217.23.14: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 172.217.23.14:
    Packets: Sent = 15, Received = 15, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 39ms, Average = 34ms

(Significant improvement over the old paste)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## aplumafreak500 (Nov 1, 2016)

CkTBPhN


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)

0x0000000ED


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)

https://twitter.com/ShugoWah/status/793128683498303488


----------



## Piluvr (Nov 1, 2016)

sudo mount o -ro /dev/sda3 /media/rapeyourmom


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s0tmthsb9zd56np/Earth_is_Friendly_Why_We_Dont.sid.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)

[11:05:13] мєℓσвυηιι-ρ: i have a question
[11:05:18] мєℓσвυηιι-ρ: how old are you guys


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)

https://mega.nz/#!PskgxZqJ!msbh-q2LeqsFZ5pt91E3IoyPPZiCSCjeZ7rErDHv7Is

(nothing illegal btw, it's a midi soundfont)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/vocaloid_yamaha/sets/vocaloid4-library-cyber


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 1, 2016)

NEVER EVER EVER


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2016)

http://www.collegehumor.com/post/7041250/15-annoying-rich-kids-on-snapchat-youll-love-to-hate


----------



## MarcelFTW (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Lia (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2016)

[10:03:35] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: he probably is capable
[10:03:56 | Edited 10:03:59] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: if he wanted he would probably just rewrite only a portion of moresampler
[10:04:17] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: but the issue is that there is no way to really separate things
[10:04:40] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: the oto config can't distinguish between different vowels and consonants
[10:04:58] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: it can only distinguish "don't stretch, okay stretch, STRRRRETCHHHHH"
[10:07:40] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: let me remember the software
[10:08:00] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: the "editor" that mXac and probably what vocaloid has
[10:08:08] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: there si something else like it for building tts voices
[10:13:25] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: Valve made something called phoneme tool but it's not the one I'm thinking of
[10:15:45] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: but it's kinda similar
[10:15:56 | Edited 10:15:57] _caustic_ / Gamma / SarCaustic / Jeremy: you need to be able to select the different sections of phonemes


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 2, 2016)

This was an advertisement on a YouTube video. I clicked on it, because I was amazed by the low quality. (Movie Maker, Preview music, etc.)


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 2, 2016)

[email protected]


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 3, 2016)

P66V7


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2016)

if i post it, it'll disappear, but what i had copied was the glasses emoji


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 3, 2016)

Unvanquished


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Zekamon (Nov 3, 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 3, 2016)

Seeedstudio RePhone


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2016)

omfg theres more vids of her on dr.phil


----------



## Piluvr (Nov 3, 2016)

I sexually Identify as an Attack Helicopter. Ever since I was a boy I dreamed of soaring over the oilfields dropping hot sticky loads on disgusting foreigners. People say to me that a person being a helicopter is Impossible and I’m fucking retarded but I don’t care, I’m beautiful. I’m having a plastic surgeon install rotary blades, 30 mm cannons and AMG-114 Hellfire missiles on my body. From now on I want you guys to call me “Apache” and respect my right to kill from above and kill needlessly. If you can’t accept me you’re a heliphobe and need to check your vehicle privilege. Thank you for being so understanding.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 3, 2016)

好きなMiiで見る Miitopia (ミートピア) 予告編


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## BlastXDX (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cg44heor7v41de9/Mother.7z?dl=0


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 4, 2016)

Write about your characters questioning why they are acting a certain way. Perhaps they are adventurers wondering why they are taking up dangerous quests from villagers when they could just live a peaceful life? Is it just out of boredom? For the greater good? maybe even coin? Or maybe your characters are being mind controlled and there is still a part of them that is fighting it, passively trying to change their own actions?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/13p4dHwUR5gOY_wwekBg-GfqqNLle3uzo8H_YAanl45M/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2016)

83 (50 usable)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## LeafyIsHere (Nov 5, 2016)

2817 Luce Drive S


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

reactos wouldn't boot


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

czloids longest yeah boi ever.wav


----------



## Jayro (Nov 5, 2016)

Great recipes for parties:
Kool Aid and cyanide


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

*#RememberWhenTrump participated in occult rituals like spirit cooking? #OhWaitThatWasHillary*


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 5, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> *#RememberWhenTrump participated in occult rituals like spirit cooking? #OhWaitThatWasHillary*


Yeah, Hillary was a bitch with that. Donald just wants to grab the spirits by the pussy. #VoteForDonaldTrump


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2016)

Lyndon Johnson


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2016)

x65943


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 5, 2016)

need to find me to be in front of me


----------



## Seriel (Nov 5, 2016)

Invalid next (SyntaxError)


----------



## Seriel (Nov 5, 2016)

```
module SerieBot
    module Logging
        require 'rumoji'
        extend Discordrb::Commands::CommandContainer
        extend Discordrb::EventContainer
        def self.get_message(event, state)
            if state == nil or state == "{DELETE}"     
        if (event.channel.private?)
          server_name = "DM"
          channel_name = event.channel.name
        else
          server_name = event.server.name
          channel_name = "##{event.channel.name}"
        end
        messages[event.message.id] = {
        :event => event,
        :server => server_name,
        :channel => channel_name,
        }
       
        content = Rumoji.encode(event.message.content)
        event.message.mentions.each { |x| content = content.gsub("<@#{x.id.to_s}>", "<@#{x.distinct}>") ; content = content.gsub("<@!#{x.id.to_s}>", "\@#{x.distinct}") }
       
        attachments = event.message.attachments
        id = Base64.strict_encode64([event.message.id].pack('L<'))
       
        puts "#{state}(#{id}) #{event.message.timestamp.strftime('[%D %H:%M]')} #{server_name}/#{channel_name} <#{event.message.author.distinct}> #{content}"
        puts "<Attachments: #{attachments[0].filename}: #{attachments[0].url} >" unless attachments.empty?
      else
        if messages[event.id].nil?
          puts "{DELETE} Message with ID {event.id} was deleted, but the contents couldn't be fetched."
        end
       
        delete_event = messages[event.id][event]
        server_name = messages[event.id][:server]
        channel_name = messages[event.id]
       
        content = Rumoji.encode(delete_event.message.content)
        delete_event.message.mentions.each { |x| content = content.gsub("<@#{x.id.to_s}>", "<@#{x.distinct}>") ; content = content.gsub("<@!#{x.id.to_s}>", "\@#{x.distinct}") }

        attachments = delete_event.message.attachments
        id = Base64.strict_encode64([delete_event.message.id].pack('L<'))
        puts "#{state}(#{id}) #{delete_event.message.timestamp.strftime('[%D %H:%M]')} #{server_name}/#{channel_name} <#{delete_event.message.author.distinct}> #{content}"
        puts "<Attachments: #{attachments[0].filename}: #{attachments[0].url} >" unless attachments.empty?
        end
        end
       
        message do |event|
            next if Config.ignored_servers.include?(event.server.id) rescue nil
            self.get_message(event, nil)
        end
       
        message_edit do |event|
            next if Config.ignored_servers.include?(event.server.id) rescue nil
            self.get_message(event, "{EDIT}")
        end
   
    message_delete do |event|
      next if Config.ignored_servers.include?(event.server.id) rescue nil
      self.get_message(event, "{DELETE}")
    end
   
    member_join do |event|
      puts "[#{Time.now.strftime('[%D %H:%M]')}] #{event.member.distinct} joined \{#{event.server.name}\}"
    end
   
    end
end
```


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2016)

沖縄口/ウチナーグチ _Uchinaaguchi_


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

Needs a little work, but definitely a really hot story 

(Don't ask)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/titles/14866558073002733838/14866558073004999187


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2016)

<- It's an image, not the emoticon. I shared it through Discord.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)

What the hell


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 6, 2016)

Freeshop on 11.2


----------



## xtheman (Nov 6, 2016)

ctgpU Help me. 

That is all to be said. You can figure it out yourselves.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## DaVince (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Nov 7, 2016)

(blank post is blank)


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 7, 2016)

batman arkam knight 3ds gameplay


----------



## Dorimori (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 8, 2016)

a genetically determined characteristic


----------



## evandixon (Nov 8, 2016)

subinacl.exe /service TCBuildAgent /grant=<user login name>=PTO


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2016)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...245378740433977344/dkr_boulder_canyon.mid.mp3


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 8, 2016)

lurantis


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2016)

College of the Holy Cross. Worcester, MA. ...


----------



## Piluvr (Nov 8, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> lurantis


Nice meme


----------



## xtheman (Nov 8, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> Nice meme


I only copied for the moon.7z


----------



## Zekamon (Nov 8, 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nsmbuhax-coming-soon™.447849/


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2016)

factoring the "greatest common" factor with variables


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 8, 2016)

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3331933-secret-sea


----------



## NexoCube (Nov 9, 2016)

pip install --use-wheel --no-index --find-links=https://github.com/sfbahr/PyCrypto-Wheels/raw/master/pycrypto-2.6.1-cp35-none-win32.whl pycrypto


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/haxchi-a-nintendo-ds-virtual-console-exploit.447688/


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## cheuble (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

Why? Just why?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 11, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Why? Just why?


I wonder what happens when you go in there while playing Pokémon GO, and laugh at them because they can't do shit.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I wonder what happens when you go in there while playing Pokémon GO, and laugh at them because they can't do shit.


I'm temped to go their and laugh while playing it.
More pics


Spoiler


----------



## cheuble (Nov 11, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I'm temped to go their and laugh while playing it.
> More pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Don't they have some things better to do? Helping REAL animals by example...


----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

cheuble said:


> Don't they have some things better to do? Helping REAL animals by example...


Peta's funds only give them enough money to make shitty parody games.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2016)

http://www.collegedata.com/cs/content/content_choosearticle_tmpl.jhtml?articleId=10006


----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

BF26C


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2016)

Mario Party Star Rush - Nintendo 3DS


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 11, 2016)

Its amazing how one little patch makes a game look ten times better


----------



## proflayton123 (Nov 15, 2016)

http://prntscr.com/d7r0i8


----------



## cheuble (Nov 15, 2016)

ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็ʕ•͡ᴥ•ʔ ก้้้้้้้้้้้


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 15, 2016)

Future diary ep 14


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 15, 2016)

Idned


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 17, 2016)

eev


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

Aweek® Charger Knopper Rechargeable Durable Joypad Bracket Holder Hand Grip Handle Handgrip for Playstation Vita 1000 PSVita PS Vita + USB Charging Cable (Blue)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 17, 2016)

https://hobbledehoy899.neocities.org/


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

http://bit.ly/2f69ecM


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2016)

http://www.dorkly.com/post/81462/pokemon-sunmoon-pirates-got-banned-and-the-whining-is-hilarious


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2016)

INDEED


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2016)

http://pastebin.com/DPAwLs7N


----------



## CitizenSnips (Nov 17, 2016)

youtube.com/watch?v=jUqYnqD2WDU


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 17, 2016)

timidity -iAD -B2,8 -Os1l -s 44100 -x'soundfont /usr/share/sounds/sf2/FluidR3_GM.sf2 order=1'


----------



## Erion (Nov 17, 2016)

https://citra-emu.org/page/download


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

https://plailect.github.io/Guide/


smileyhead said:


> snip


My step dad would buy that


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-cartridge-sav-convert-to-cia-save.418846/


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 17, 2016)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 17, 2016)

Your mama's so FAT she's the File Allocation Table for an eight-inch floppy disk.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

http://www.dorkly.com/post/81317/what-happens-when-you-have-a-gamer-grandma


----------



## cheuble (Nov 17, 2016)

```
void mainMenu(sftd_font *font){
   bool menurun =true;
   int txtsiz = 50;
   button bplay(105, 50, font, TEXT_COLOR, 30, "PLAY");
   button bquit(105, 150, font, TEXT_COLOR, 30, "QUIT");
   ndspChnWaveBufClear(1);
   playWav("sdmc:/NAMELESS/menu.wav");
   while(menurun){
   hidScanInput();
   sf2d_start_frame(GFX_TOP, GFX_LEFT);

     sftd_draw_text(font,0+2  , txtsiz, RGBA8(255,  25,  38, 255), txtsiz, "N");
     sftd_draw_text(font,txtsiz  +2, txtsiz, RGBA8(255, 127,  0, 255), txtsiz, "A");
     sftd_draw_text(font,txtsiz * 2+2, txtsiz, RGBA8(242, 255,  25, 255), txtsiz, "M");
     sftd_draw_text(font,txtsiz * 3+2, txtsiz, RGBA8( 89, 255,  0, 255), txtsiz, "E");
     sftd_draw_text(font,txtsiz * 4+2, txtsiz, RGBA8( 77, 217, 255, 255), txtsiz, "L");
     sftd_draw_text(font,txtsiz * 5+2, txtsiz, RGBA8( 59,  61, 255, 255), txtsiz, "E");
     sftd_draw_text(font,txtsiz * 6+2, txtsiz, RGBA8( 72,  0, 255, 255), txtsiz, "S");
     sftd_draw_text(font,txtsiz * 7+2, txtsiz, RGBA8(255,  0, 220, 255), txtsiz, "S");
     sftd_draw_text(font,130, txtsiz*2+30, RGBA8(255, 255, 255, 255), txtsiz-10, "DEMO");

   sf2d_end_frame();
   sf2d_start_frame(GFX_BOTTOM, GFX_LEFT);
     bplay.update();
     bquit.update();
   sf2d_end_frame();
   sf2d_swapbuffers();
   if (bplay.isPressed()) menurun = false;
   if (bquit.isPressed()){run = false; menurun = false;}  

   }
}
```

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I just leaked a start menu and sound support for NAMELESS...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 18, 2016)

LETS FUCKK


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 18, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> LETS FUCKK


 umm, where were you going with this?

Anyways eve t1 tablet


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/cool-as-heck-ghost/what-the-fuck-is-up-my-guys


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 18, 2016)

Intell venue 11 Pro 7000


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 22, 2016)

Could you post a screenshot of what my site looks in Windows 2000/IE5 now? I want to see how the transparent parent table looks like.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2016)

http://www.redbubble.com/people/tomatohentai


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 22, 2016)

https://linux.palemoon.org/download/mainline/


----------



## Seriel (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2016)

01001001 00100000 01100001 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01110101 01100010 01110011 01100101 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100001 01101101 01101110 00100000 01110000 00101101 01101010 01100001 01101101 01101101 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000


----------



## Seriel (Nov 23, 2016)

```
module SerieBot
    module Logging
        require 'rumoji'
        extend Discordrb::Commands::CommandContainer
        extend Discordrb::EventContainer
    class << self
      attr_accessor :messages
    end
    @messages = Hash.new

        def self.get_message(event, state)
      if (event.channel.private?)
        server_name = "DM"
        channel_name = event.channel.name
      else
        server_name = event.server.name
        channel_name = "##{event.channel.name}"
      end
      content = Rumoji.encode(event.message.content)
      event.message.mentions.each { |x| content = content.gsub("<@#{x.id.to_s}>", "<@#{x.distinct}>") ; content = content.gsub("<@!#{x.id.to_s}>", "\@#{x.distinct}") }

      attachments = event.message.attachments
      id = Base64.strict_encode64([event.message.id].pack('L<'))

      puts "#{state}(#{id}) #{event.message.timestamp.strftime('[%D %H:%M]')} #{server_name}/#{channel_name} <#{event.message.author.distinct}> #{content}"
      puts "<Attachments: #{attachments[0].filename}: #{attachments[0].url} >" unless attachments.empty?
      @messages = {
      event.message.id => {
        :message => event.message,
        :channel => channel_name,
        :server => server_name,
        },
      }
        end

    def self.get_deleted_message(event, state)
      if @messages[event.id].nil?
        puts "/!\{DELETE} Message with ID #{event.id} was deleted, but the contents couldn't be fetched."
        return nil
      end

      message = @messages[event.id][:message]
      channel_name = @messages[event.id][:channel]
      server_name = @messages[event.id][:server]

      content = Rumoji.encode(message.content)
      message.mentions.each { |x| content = content.gsub("<@#{x.id.to_s}>", "<@#{x.distinct}>") ; content = content.gsub("<@!#{x.id.to_s}>", "\@#{x.distinct}") }

      attachments = message.attachments
      id = Base64.strict_encode64([message.id].pack('L<'))
      puts "/!\\#{state}(#{id}) #{message.timestamp.strftime('[%D %H:%M]')} #{server_name}/#{channel_name} <#{message.author.distinct}> #{content}"
      puts "<Attachments: #{attachments[0].filename}: #{attachments[0].url} >" unless attachments.empty?
    end

        message do |event|
            next if Config.ignored_servers.include?(event.server.id) or !Config.logging rescue nil
            self.get_message(event, nil)
        end

        message_edit do |event|
            next if Config.ignored_servers.include?(event.server.id) or !Config.logging rescue nil
            self.get_message(event, "{EDIT}")
        end

    message_delete do |event|
      next if Config.ignored_servers.include?(event.server.id) or !Config.logging rescue nil
      self.get_deleted_message(event, "{DELETE}")
    end

    member_join do |event|
            next if Config.ignored_servers.include?(event.server.id) or !Config.logging rescue nil
      puts "#{Time.now.strftime('[%D %H:%M]')} #{event.member.distinct} joined #{event.server.name}"
    end

    end
end
```


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 23, 2016)

Let’s take a look at this video… (well, not really…)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 23, 2016)

http://gatlinm.blogspot.com/2011/08/orchiectomy.html


----------



## Seriel (Nov 23, 2016)

logsoutput_Seriel's_Corner_228625269101953035_spamtest_241895537333370882_2016-11-14_225856_0000.txt


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 23, 2016)

Now let’s analyze our content


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 23, 2016)

Watching the gears as they move
just reminds me
of bodies in motion
The sweat and the sound


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2016)

http://www.datamath.org/Speech/SpeaknSpell.htm


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01110101 01100010 01110011 01100101 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100001 01101101 01101110 00100000 01110000 00101101 01101010 01100001 01101101 01101101 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000


I aint getting bubsey no damn p-jammers


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2016)

"why can't I install apps"


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2016)

https://twitter.com/tomatohentai/status/801585039028801536


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


>



_*fucking cansur*_


----------



## Seriel (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2016)

03AHJ_Vuu_B9L_9tNOf6Q-1GgCHKnAeUnXJqjn771pvoVExwFZMfWgdmBnTat0BSWYPRvF0L6120WWtnrJCPI8Qj5nA0CtMGwZA1Tefwf0gz2eUxdtRfR5lOi_Z85bDWhwAK8RFvsk57zecfmjgVTWc96YFA1upJX8bDy7YtPpMWFSd-mO-K7miNnvfDoJovqTNpydV0GDlQApOrbhgqV1j1tdOT5oNT1gvgr1xo6sDI_33-xlUTEIq_2hFF2C2hEdZImvUtU1CbPO4ZoJYYGCbAty61KIw6B2lCJqJerO0okpv6mwmrTeV0UouHnHAwprznZvKPkppWvPgGl8t2fJGbMSkNyQUmN3004slyB1F77WEyHjrx1nfmlgYy1oPXKc06S0EmPO_DpGfR3w2RJKUoms2YyWm7vZOw


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Shubshub (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Shubshub (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Nov 24, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> WE HAVE ONE


I guess you could say... Take nodes


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 24, 2016)

ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda4 /media/hdd

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## einhuman197 (Nov 24, 2016)

Vladimir Maslikov:
Be like true russian
Never pay for software, download it from torrents
Never pay for hardware, find it somewhere in trash cans on the street, then take it home and fix it if it doesnt work

Thats what i  always do


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 24, 2016)

Ignore this


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Ignore this


I don't want to ignore you  /s


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2016)

http://kurenji.deviantart.com/art/Vinny-commission-647333724?ga_submit_new=10%3A1479870777


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 24, 2016)

*9P23HVW*


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2016)

I kinda want cute gril clothes too...


----------



## Shubshub (Nov 24, 2016)

Flavor Text
Sun Reminiscent of the Ultra Beasts, this life-form, apparently asleep underground, is thought to have come from another world in ancient times.
Moon Light is apparently the source of its energy. It has an extraordinarily vicious disposition and is constantly firing off laser beams.


----------



## einhuman197 (Nov 24, 2016)

Me:
Apple or LG

mattata:
Linux!

Matt:
XD


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 24, 2016)

table width=100%


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 25, 2016)

einhuman197 said:


> Apple or LG


Google Pixel.
There's no better experience than stock Android.

(Also, it's _technically_ a Linux distro. )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, and my Ctrl + V:

hello @Nintendo pic.twitter.com/6aiZk8Lqst— smea (@smealum) November 25, 2016


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 25, 2016)

*cmd.exe*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 25, 2016)

Ok google


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2016)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/182241478242729984/251951505467244559/unknown.png


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 26, 2016)

the_buzz_on_maggie


----------



## Lia (Nov 26, 2016)

https://3ds.guide/


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 26, 2016)

Museo500Regular


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2016)

http://wololo.net/2016/08/09/manually-update-ps-vita-firmware-3-60/




ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


>



Best 12 minutes of my life.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2016)

I did not mean to make anyone angry


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 26, 2016)

growing_up_creepie


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 27, 2016)

https://hobbledehoy899.neocities.org/


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 27, 2016)

4200 mAh.
(I thinks my family did this, I didn't ser=arch this up -.-)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh… ok… ok… Just get out, just get out, just get out… oh… oh… oh… OOOOOOOOOOOHHHH!!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA!!! OOOOOOHHH FUUUUUUCK! Oh! Oh fuck… (opening the bag) YEEEEES!  YEEEEEEEEES! Oh… Oh my god (realizing that there is only 1000$ left in the bag) what the fuck? What the fuck is this?! What the fuck?! FUCKING WHAT IS THIS?!!!! FUCK! Oh…. Oh…. RAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 27, 2016)

On Sept. 9, 2009 I experienced something that I still am having trouble believing happened to me.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2016)

Living in a world full of secrets and mysteries. The unknown awaits in front of us, while the unsorted past remains behind forever. Present time is ongoing, and only ourselves could figure out how the subconscious leads our footsteps.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a 2.5TB hardrive for my wii u rather then 100GB now


----------



## xtheman (Dec 2, 2016)

Spoiler



[*]7:40 PM - Jackus:

[*]7:41 PM - H0thTr0n:
80's images flooding to me now, thanks Psi
[*]7:41 PM - H0thTr0n:
At roller rinks
[*]7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
Lol
[*]7:41 PM - H0thTr0n:
with shoulder pads
[*]7:41 PM - H0thTr0n:
and leotards with swimsuits and plushy sweat bands
[*]7:41 PM - H0thTr0n:
well done
[*]7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
Member roller rinks? I do!!! Lol
[*]7:41 PM - Flame:
H0thTr0n is a man is his 60's
[*]7:41 PM - H0thTr0n:
Missed lasts nights
[*]7:42 PM - Flame:
1st time using a forum
[*]7:42 PM - H0thTr0n:
Flame, your so full of shit the toilets are jealous
[*]7:42 PM - H0thTr0n:
We know your angry that you were a failed abortion
[*]7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
Now Photoshop a penis in the mouth!!! Lol
[*]7:42 PM - Flame:
:^)
[*]7:43 PM - VinsCool:
whatb the fuck lol
[*]7:43 PM - H0thTr0n:
LIke me fucking phone screensaver??
[*]7:43 PM - Flame:
lol
[*]7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
Lol hey VinsCool 
[*]7:43 PM - VinsCool:
Hey Psi
[*]7:43 PM - H0thTr0n:
Member when Clinton was president
[*]7:43 PM - Flame:
vins watch out we have a badass over here
[*]7:44 PM - Flame:
his waving his dick
[*]7:44 PM - H0thTr0n:
Says the cuntleak
[*]7:44 PM - VinsCool:
Bill clinton? Sucked by Monica?
[*]7:44 PM - VinsCool:
lol
[*]7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
He did not have sexual relations..... Blow jobs are not sexual? Lol
[*]7:44 PM - VinsCool:
Hahaha
[*]7:44 PM - xtheman166:
Thanks H0thTr0n I always wanted to be a professor
[*]7:44 PM - H0thTr0n:
Describe "sex"
[*]7:44 PM - xtheman166:
(though I never will be)
[*]7:44 PM - VinsCool:
Do you have any special power?
[*]7:44 PM - VinsCool:
I think Xtheman reads minds lol
[*]7:44 PM - Flame:
i can talk to fish
[*]7:45 PM - Flame:
why vins
[*]7:45 PM - H0thTr0n:
The only jew gal that couldn't get a stain out. Poor billy
[*]7:45 PM - Boogieboo6:
Ooh Politics in the shoutbox
[*]7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
Does being bald and in a wheelchair count? Lol
[*]7:45 PM - VinsCool:
Crazy right?!
[*]7:45 PM - VinsCool:
lol
[*]7:45 PM - matpower:
It's not really politics lol
[*]7:45 PM - xtheman166:
I'm mainly good at being insane
[*]7:45 PM - H0thTr0n:
Member when HIllary was bangable?
[*]7:45 PM - H0thTr0n:
Neither do I
[*]7:45 PM - VinsCool:
That works too
[*]7:45 PM - VinsCool:
if you hear voices lol
[*]7:45 PM - pyromaniac123:
was she ever?
[*]7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
No....
[*]7:45 PM - pyromaniac123:
oh
[*]7:45 PM - VinsCool:
lmao
[*]7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
She always reminded me of an angry lesbian.
[*]7:46 PM - H0thTr0n:
Ehhh high school year book = sure.. i'd donkey that
[*]7:46 PM - matpower:
kek
[*]7:46 PM - xtheman166:
I don't just here voices I see the voices
[*]7:46 PM - H0thTr0n:
Jason stop it!
[*]7:47 PM - xtheman166:
Who the fuck is Jason?
[*]7:47 PM - VinsCool:
I can hear colours lol
[*]7:47 PM - Flame:
somebody record this
[*]7:47 PM - H0thTr0n:
If you watch True Blood, you can view naked Rouge
[*]7:47 PM - H0thTr0n:
*sigh...* Jason, the modified human to control Xavier
[*]7:47 PM - H0thTr0n:
Watch xmen 2 dude
[*]7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
Numbers make me angry there's like too many of them and stuff.... Huhuhuh huhuhuh huhuhuh
[*]7:48 PM - H0thTr0n:
Before they shit it with stupid back story/time travel crap
[*]7:48 PM - matpower:
>watch xmen
[*]7:48 PM - Jackus:

[*]7:48 PM - matpower:
If you want backstory, read the fucking source
[*]7:48 PM - VinsCool:
hey Time travel is fun
[*]7:48 PM - xtheman166:
I don't watch xmen
[*]7:49 PM - xtheman166:
I watched one and hated it
[*]7:49 PM - H0thTr0n:
I can't solve that problem
[*]7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo:
Dr Strange is a gynecologist that specializes in working on prostitutes?
[*]7:49 PM - H0thTr0n:
Dude, if you don't watch it white haired Halle Berry, your beyond hope
[*]7:49 PM - xtheman166:
I went beyond hope last year
[*]7:50 PM - xtheman166:
When I made started stalking this site
[*]7:50 PM - VinsCool:
heh


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 2, 2016)

cp24.com


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Piluvr (Dec 2, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


>


New background


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 2, 2016)

Ha egy piritós pirít piritóst az erdő mélyén és nincs ott senki, aki látja, akkor ez azt jelenti, hogy a Nintendo Switch erősebb gép, mint a PS4?

*Translation: *If a toast toasts toast in the middle of the forest, and no one can see it, does it mean, the Nintendo Switch is a better console than the PS4?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)

imgur.com/XJ8cEcb


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 2, 2016)

These days I don't do anything that warrants having a GBAtemp account or posting anything on the site, but here I post still anyways.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 70948


The Legend of Zelda:
Breast of the Wild


----------



## xtheman (Dec 3, 2016)

~rule34 Reshiram+pussy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 3, 2016)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/38/a0/83/38a08308a8c7172fe77f7e6a78d671fa.jpg


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 4, 2016)

x86_64-Meme_Machine


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Dec 4, 2016)

~rule34 dat_boi
omg
the rule is true
did he just shove his unicycle up his...
I can't keep looking.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 4, 2016)

Larry_Boy


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2016)

God dammit man I did not mean it that


----------



## xtheman (Dec 5, 2016)

*Fish with arms loves pizza*


----------



## Seriel (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Dec 6, 2016)

The Vibe Scepter has strange and mysterious powers, that's for sure...

So, how did YOU feel about this last adventure?

One thing about that scepter: no one knows who created it or why, but...

Somewhere, someone might possibly be using it right now...

...what?

Your dad got mad at you the other day, you say?

Your mom's been laughing happily a lot?

Maybe... Just maybe... The Vibe Scepter is hidden away in your house somewhere...


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v5xq2y1m20734mt/100sss000.spc.mp3?dl=0


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 7, 2016)

rray.Copy (b, offset, by, 0, size);


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 7, 2016)

libopus


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## unlitmoon (Dec 7, 2016)

vi /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0

(messing with a VM -> Physical server migration atm o.O)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2016)

https://media0ch-a.akamaihd.net/82/38/976fab5cfa63c5f01d778a89d84ad7c0.jpg


----------



## snails1221 (Dec 7, 2016)

AMD FX 8-Core Black Edition


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mark Mothersbaugh


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 7, 2016)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/255866820987191296/255866857179971584/stc_c_Ring_set.zip


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 7, 2016)

( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 7, 2016)

Me too, thanks.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 7, 2016)

http://www.smashcustommusic.com/75685


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Shubshub (Dec 8, 2016)

LP6W-WWWW-WWW2-KRU8


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2016)

Freya Crescent is a playable character from _Final Fantasy IX._ She is Burmecian, a race of anthropomorphic rats who live in two cities, Burmecia and Cleyra.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2016)

/home/taco/Downloads/la-capitaine-icon-theme-master.zip


----------



## xtheman (Dec 8, 2016)

```
if(memcmp(FnameChar+fLen-6,"fw.img",7) == 0)
                    {
                        if(FnameChar[0] == '/' && fLen > 7 && *(FnameChar+fLen-7) == '/')
                        {
                            *(FnameChar+fLen-7) = '\0';
                            __os_snprintf((void*)0xF5E70000,32,"/vol/storage_mlc01/FW/%s",FnameChar);
                        }
                        else if(FnameChar[0] != '/' && fLen > 6 && *(FnameChar+fLen-7) == '/')
                        {
                            *(FnameChar+fLen-7) = '\0';
                            __os_snprintf((void*)0xF5E70000,32,"/vol/storage_mlc01/FW/%s",FnameChar);
                        }
```


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 8, 2016)

https://www.vg-resource.com/


----------



## snails1221 (Dec 9, 2016)

nwc24msg.cfg


----------



## xtheman (Dec 10, 2016)

Spoiler



*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:50 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: is he truly great
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:52 PM*
^The hacksn guy is a retard who everyone hates
*Kingy - Today at 6:52 PM*
^SHHHH
^corbinek peasant
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:52 PM*
^Luma3ds peasant
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:52 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: oh wat
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:53 PM*
^Corbenik Master Race
*Kingy - Today at 6:53 PM*
^Huh
^Look at this Windows 10 user saying 'Master Race'
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:53 PM*
^Windows 10 is best and thats a fact
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:53 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: im on win10 tho
*Pankek*#1970: Its not
*Kingy - Today at 6:53 PM*
^
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:53 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: My pc has never crashed this much
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:53 PM*
^Still better then Windoze 7
^You have a crap pc then
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:54 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: fkn fite me
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:54 PM*
^Get gud
*Kingy - Today at 6:54 PM*
^There is the EoF
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:54 PM**
Pankek*#1970: OOOO
*Ikkiru*#5602: windows 8.1 where it at
*Ikkiru*#5602: and linuz
*Pankek*#1970: lol wat
*Ikkiru*#5602: *linux
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:54 PM*
^8.1 is a for retards
*Kingy - Today at 6:54 PM*
^Windows 7 Master Race
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:54 PM*
^Linux is good though
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:54 **Pankek*#1970: win 7 es bueno
*Ikkiru*#5602: windows 94 tho
*Pankek*#1970: win 95 was way better
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:55 PM*
^I can run win 95 on my 3ds
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:55 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: thats hot
*Kingy - Today at 6:55 PM*
^Same
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:55 PM*
^I can send you hot stuff
*Kingy - Today at 6:55 PM*
^But he uses a shit CFW
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:55 PM*
*Ikkiru*#5602: whistle
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:55 PM*
^ @kingy no u
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:55 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: oooooooooooooooooooooooo
*Kingy - Today at 6:56 PM*
^xtheman kys
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:56 PM*
^Corbenik lets you turn off Firm Protection
^I wanna see luma do that
*Kingy - Today at 6:56 PM*
^Luma works straight-out-of-the-box
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:56 PM*
^Straight out of the box is for lazies
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:57 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: i wish i knew what you guys were fighting over
*Kingy - Today at 6:57 PM*
^if you hate Luma so much, why don't you go back to menuhax
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:57 PM*
*Ikkiru*#5602: lol
*Ikkiru*#5602: im sorry we have to see this
*Kingy - Today at 6:57 PM*
^>a lot like cakes
^There's the problem
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:58 PM*
^Corbenik uses bytecode patches
^Luma doesn't
*Kingy - Today at 6:58 PM*
^fuck bytecode patches
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:58 PM*
^Fuck noob friendly
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:58 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: fight
*Pankek*#1970: fight
*Kingy - Today at 6:58 PM*
^corbinek isn't a cfw everybody tells you to have
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 6:58 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: fight
*Kingy - Today at 6:59 PM*
^It's shit wrapped up in A9LH
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:59 PM*
^Luma3ds only keeps you from going foward
^ANy other exploit other then a9lh is shit
*Kingy - Today at 6:59 PM*
^just like you
*xtheman166 - Today at 6:59 PM*
^no u
*Kingy - Today at 6:59 PM*
^fucking coldboothax peasant
*xtheman166 - Today at 7:00 PM*
^I uninstalled that bullshit this morning
*Kingy - Today at 7:00 PM*
^good for you
*xtheman166 - Today at 7:00 PM*
^Its crap and so are you
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 7:00 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: damn
*Pankek*#1970: this is some good shit
*Kingy - Today at 7:00 PM*
^You remind me of gateway
^You just never get new
*xtheman166 - Today at 7:00 PM*
^You remind my of Gaybait
*Kingy - Today at 7:01 PM*
^You remind me of rxTools, you are just old shit.
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 7:01 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: XD
*xtheman166 - Today at 7:01 PM*
^You remind me of yls8's sysnand bricking cfw. Kills everyone it sees
*TatsumakiBOT - Today at 7:01 PM*
*Pankek*#1970: Well, its time to hang up
*Pankek*#1970: it was nice to meet you weirdos
*xtheman166 - Today at 7:01 PM*
^peace
*Kingy - Today at 7:01 PM*
^You remind me of hacksn5s4, you never post anythin ggood
^cya


A fun time™


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 10, 2016)

http://gamebanana.com/


----------



## Jao Chu (Dec 10, 2016)

people.of.earth.102.hdtv-lol[ettv]


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 10, 2016)

@nxwing You might recognise this


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 10, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Not really sure what that's doing there...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 11, 2016)

W:\Pictures\Rem


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 11, 2016)

Enoshima Junko


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 11, 2016)

63936


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 12, 2016)

my friend asks me how much of his byte of food I want, so I asked for a nibble


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 13, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/user-847444
https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-bass 
https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-keys 
https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-lead-instruments
https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-vocals
https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-drums
https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-instrumental


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 13, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> https://soundcloud.com/user-847444
> https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-bass
> https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-keys
> https://soundcloud.com/user-847444/we-are-number-one-lead-instruments
> ...




 
*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 13, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 71992
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*


I can access it just fine.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 13, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I can access it just fine.


It's probably my piece of shit cellural connection, then.

Whew...


----------



## Piluvr (Dec 13, 2016)

/storage/5619-1BE7/XposedInstaller_3.1.1.apk

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2016)

The guy who sold it to me claimed he only just replaced the thermal paste tho... O.o


----------



## xtheman (Dec 13, 2016)

> I bricked my wii u, error code 160-0101 from installing the cbhc and deleting the vc game, how can, I unbrick my wii u



What the fuck was he thinking? Deleting the vc?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 13, 2016)

It will be removed in 10 mins.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 14, 2016)

All known laws of aviation...


----------



## Piluvr (Dec 14, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> All known laws of aviation...


Hoe don't do it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2016)

http://is.4chan.org/v/1481680474924.png


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 14, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-frappaccino-cfw.453132/


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 14, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> Hoe don't do it.




https://media1.giphy.com/media/kRgj0fQLxhVoA/200w_s.gif


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 14, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> -snip-


I don't think you can post links to hentai here...


----------



## xtheman (Dec 14, 2016)

*SYSTEM CONFIGER*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> https://media1.giphy.com/media/kRgj0fQLxhVoA/200w_s.gif


futa fig gtfo


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 15, 2016)

VinLark said:


> futa fig gtfo


Lmao
As Shrek once said...."Get out of my swamp!"


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2016)

00050000101c3700 
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass USA eShop/Application


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> 00050000101c3700
> The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass USA eShop/Application


that's on the eShop?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> that's on the eShop?


Yes. Both USA and EUR


----------



## xtheman (Dec 15, 2016)

AocPluginForUnity-3_0_0-20160317-en.zip


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 15, 2016)

Suits both for Android and iOS.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 16, 2016)

New York this January (13-15),


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/isnt-it-the-time-to-give-loadiine-some-love.453389


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 18, 2016)

http://www.atlnightspots.com/boy-dies-after-masturbating-42-times/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 18, 2016)

Beck Hansen, known mononymously as Beck, is an American singer, songwriter, rapper, record producer and multi-instrumentalist.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 18, 2016)

ogress-threa


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 18, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_(video_game)


----------



## Ricken (Dec 18, 2016)

http://www.ign.com/articles/2011/05/25/chrono-trigger-review


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 18, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_S-SMP


----------



## Kingy (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 20, 2016)

So she's not even responsible for her own behavior, her aides are?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 22, 2016)

I take jokes when there aren't (at least in the context of the joke) logical holes in them.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 22, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Looks like someone got a custom role


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 23, 2016)

ba ba ba ba baa baaa baa baa ba be ba be ba be be be wi r numbu wun


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2016)

C:/Users/Owner/Downloads/PC/qemu-master/qemu-master


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 23, 2016)

http://hackaday.com/2016/12/22/ikea-table-3d-printer/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 24, 2016)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d8/Windows_logo_and_wordmark_-_1985.svg


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 24, 2016)

gnmmarechal


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2016)

You know what. I'm bi. Deal with it.

(Why the heck is that still in memory lol)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 25, 2016)

Also, I guess you could also say that she's "pressing" the yellow switch...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 25, 2016)

CeeDee#3222


----------



## Seriel (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Shubshub (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 25, 2016)

Exception: #<OpenURI::HTTPError: 404 NOT FOUND>


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 26, 2016)

»Don't touch the keyboard«


----------



## Ricken (Dec 26, 2016)

<iframe width="854" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/IxxstCcJlsc?loop=1&playlist=IxxstCcJlsc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 26, 2016)

sudo apt-get update


----------



## SonicCloud (Dec 26, 2016)

dont judge me


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 26, 2016)

/usr/bin/love


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2016)

Strictly NO TRAPS. We will have a seperate thread for that


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Adblock Latitude*


----------



## xtheman (Dec 27, 2016)

~rule34 lillie

No results found.

Let me show you how a pro does it
~rule34 bag

*lewd pic of lillie*


----------



## Ricken (Dec 27, 2016)

Spoiler: OH LORD I FORGOT ABOUT THIS



Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blau blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 27, 2016)

IPS Patch Utility


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2016)

https://github.com/linhtinh11/vita_qrdecoder/releases


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 27, 2016)

io.write("Hello world, from ", _VERSION, "!\n")


----------



## Touko White (Dec 27, 2016)

https://discord.gg/Tbkd3Eu


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 28, 2016)

Ahmad and Mei Lin


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2016)

https://discord.gg/3gT47YP


----------



## snails1221 (Dec 29, 2016)

If you were born deaf, what language would you think in?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 29, 2016)

www.linuxmint.com/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2016)

Quid Pro Quo.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 29, 2016)

snails1221 said:


> If you were born deaf, what language would you think in?


Pictures, probably.


----------



## Touko White (Dec 29, 2016)

[twas a link to warez]


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 29, 2016)

hacksn5s4


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lesbisch


----------



## Anthropomorphed (Dec 29, 2016)

Datum der Erstveröffentlichung: 1996


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 29, 2016)

If you don't repost this status update, your 33c3 memes will be wiped out of history. :^)


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 29, 2016)

@DarkGabbz#1609


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 29, 2016)

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) *


----------



## Shubshub (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## CeeDee (Dec 30, 2016)

ctrtool.exe


----------



## SonicCloud (Dec 30, 2016)

I̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶s̶e̶l̶l̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶a̶s̶s̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 30, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/spamming-the-entire-eof-or-necrobumping-a-thread-is-_not_-cool.317755/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2016)

This week in GBAtemp Chary refuses to respect boy who says they use girl pronouns but aren't a solid gender, triggers many


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 30, 2016)

Here you go:

zelda.cxi


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 30, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendont.349258/


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 30, 2016)

its up to you what you do


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 30, 2016)

Stockholm syndrome


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1 Limited Edition.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 30, 2016)

Beep Beep Lettuce


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 30, 2016)

Both are free of charge and have been tested to unzip the image correctly.


----------



## Shubshub (Dec 30, 2016)

11446.4


----------



## Seriel (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 31, 2016)

8589934592 bytes


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2016)

tutorial_multi_threads_PSP2_debug.self


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 31, 2016)

ftp://192.168.0.108:5000/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2016)

I cant believe the selfie broom is real


----------



## Seriel (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 1, 2017)

https://images1-focus-opensocial.go...les/f_obama_putin2_130808.jpg&container=focus


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 1, 2017)

papaver somniferum seeds


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Jan 1, 2017)

Spoiler



Methionylalanylthreonylserylarginylglycylalanylserylarginylcysteinylproly-
larginylaspartylisoleucylalanylasparaginylvalylmethionylglutaminylarginyl-
leucylglutaminylaspartylglutamylglutaminylglutamylisoleucylvalylglutaminy-
llysylarginylthreonylphenylalanylthreonyllysyltryptophylisoleucylasparagi-
nylserylhistidylleucylalanyllysylarginyllysylprolylprolylmethionylvalylva-
lylaspartylaspartylleucylphenylalanylglutamylaspartylmethionyllysylaspart-
ylglycylvalyllysylleucylleucylalanylleucylleucylglutamylvalylleucylserylg-
lycylglutaminyllysylleucylprolylcysteinylglutamylglutaminylglycylarginyla-
rginylmethionyllysylarginylisoleucylhistidylalanylvalylalanylasparaginyli-
soleucylglycylthreonylalanylleucyllysylphenylalanylleucylglutamylglycylar-
ginyllysylisoleucyllysylleucylvalylasparaginylisoleucylasparaginylserylth-
reonylaspartylisoleucylalanylaspartylglycylarginylprolylserylisoleucylval-
ylleucylglycylleucylmethionyltryptophylthreonylisoleucylisoleucylleucylty-
rosylphenylalanylglutaminylisoleucylglutamylglutamylleucylthreonylserylas-
paraginylleucylprolylglutaminylleucylglutaminylserylleucylserylserylseryl-
alanylserylserylvalylaspartylserylisoleucylvalylserylserylglutamylthreony-
lprolylserylprolylprolylseryllysylarginyllysylvalylthreonylthreonyllysyli-
soleucylglutaminylglycylasparaginylalanyllysyllysylalanylleucylleucyllysy-
ltryptophylvalylglutaminyltyrosylthreonylalanylglycyllysylglutaminylthreo-
nylglycylisoleucylglutamylvalyllysylaspartylphenylalanylglycyllysylserylt-
ryptophylarginylserylglycylvalylalanylphenylalanylhistidylserylvalylisole-
ucylhistidylalanylisoleucylarginylprolylglutamylleucylvalylaspartylleucyl-
glutamylthreonylvalyllysylglycylarginylserylasparaginylarginylglutamylasp-
araginylleucylglutamylaspartylalanylphenylalanylthreonylisoleucylalanylgl-
utamylthreonylglutamylleucylglycylisoleucylprolylarginylleucylleucylaspar-
tylprolylglutamylaspartylvalylaspartylvalylaspartyllysylprolylaspartylglu-
tamyllysylserylisoleucylmethionylthreonyltyrosylvalylalanylglutaminylphen-
ylalanylleucyllysylhistidyltyrosylprolylaspartylisoleucylhistidylasparagi-
nylalanylserylthreonylaspartylglycylglutaminylglutamylaspartylaspartylglu-
tamylisoleucylleucylprolylglycylphenylalanylprolylserylphenylalanylalanyl-
asparaginylserylvalylglutaminylasparaginylphenylalanyllysylarginylglutamy-
laspartylarginylvalylisoleucylphenylalanyllysylglutamylmethionyllysylvaly-
ltryptophylisoleucylglutamylglutaminylphenylalanylglutamylarginylaspartyl-
leucylthreonylarginylalanylglutaminylmethionylvalylglutamylserylasparagin-
ylleucylglutaminylaspartyllysyltyrosylglutaminylserylphenylalanyllysylhis-
tidylphenylalanylarginylvalylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylmethionyllysylargin-
yllysylglutaminylisoleucylglutamylhistidylleucylisoleucylglutaminylprolyl-
leucylhistidylarginylaspartylglycyllysylleucylserylleucylaspartylglutamin-
ylalanylleucylvalyllysylglutaminylseryltryptophylaspartylarginylvalylthre-
onylserylarginylleucylphenylalanylaspartyltryptophylhistidylisoleucylglut-
aminylleucylaspartyllysylserylleucylprolylalanylprolylleucylglycylthreony-
lisoleucylglycylalanyltryptophylleucyltyrosylarginylalanylglutamylvalylal-
anylleucylarginylglutamylglutamylisoleucylthreonylvalylglutaminylglutamin-
ylvalylhistidylglutamylglutamylthreonylalanylasparaginylthreonylisoleucyl-
glutaminylarginyllysylleucylglutamylglutaminylhistidyllysylaspartylleucyl-
leucylglutaminylasparaginylthreonylaspartylalanylhistidyllysylarginylalan-
ylphenylalanylhistidylglutamylisoleucyltyrosylarginylthreonylarginylseryl-
valylasparaginylglycylisoleucylprolylvalylprolylprolylaspartylglutaminyll-
eucylglutamylaspartylmethionylalanylglutamylarginylphenylalanylhistidylph-
enylalanylvalylserylserylthreonylserylglutamylleucylhistidylleucylmethion-
yllysylmethionylglutamylphenylalanylleucylglutamylleucyllysyltyrosylargin-
ylleucylleucylserylleucylleucylvalylleucylalanylglutamylseryllysylleucyll-
ysylseryltryptophylisoleucylisoleucyllysyltyrosylglycylarginylarginylglut-
amylserylvalylglutamylglutaminylleucylleucylglutaminylasparaginyltyrosylv-
alylserylphenylalanylisoleucylglutamylasparaginylseryllysylphenylalanylph-
enylalanylglutamylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylvalylthreonyltyrosylglutaminyl-
isoleucylleucyllysylglutaminylthreonylalanylglutamylmethionyltyrosylvalyl-
lysylalanylaspartylglycylserylvalylglutamylglutamylalanylglutamylasparagi-
nylvalylmethionyllysylphenylalanylmethionylasparaginylglutamylthreonylthr-
eonylalanylglutaminyltryptophylarginylasparaginylleucylserylvalylglutamyl-
valylarginylserylvalylarginylserylmethionylleucylglutamylglutamylvalyliso-
leucylserylasparaginyltryptophylaspartylarginyltyrosylglycylasparaginylth-
reonylvalylalanylserylleucylglutaminylalanyltryptophylleucylglutamylaspar-
tylalanylglutamyllysylmethionylleucylasparaginylglutaminylserylglutamylas-
paraginylalanyllysyllysylaspartylphenylalanylphenylalanylarginylasparagin-
ylleucylprolylhistidyltryptophylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylhistidylthre-
onylalanylmethionylasparaginylaspartylalanylglycylasparaginylphenylalanyl-
leucylisoleucylglutamylthreonylcysteinylaspartylglutamylmethionylvalylser-
ylarginylaspartylleucyllysylglutaminylglutaminylleucylleucylleucylleucyla-
sparaginylglycylarginyltryptophylarginylglutamylleucylphenylalanylmethion-
ylglutamylvalyllysylglutaminyltyrosylalanylglutaminylalanylaspartylglutam-
ylmethionylaspartylarginylmethionyllysyllysylglutamyltyrosylthreonylaspar-
tylcysteinylvalylvalylthreonylleucylserylalanylphenylalanylalanylthreonyl-
glutamylalanylhistidyllysyllysylleucylserylglutamylprolylleucylglutamylva-
lylserylphenylalanylmethionylasparaginylvalyllysylleucylleucylisoleucylgl-
utaminylaspartylleucylglutamylaspartylisoleucylglutamylglutaminylarginylv-
alylprolylvalylmethionylaspartylalanylglutaminyltyrosyllysylisoleucylisol-
eucylthreonyllysylthreonylalanylhistidylleucylisoleucylthreonyllysylgluta-
mylserylprolylglutaminylglutamylglutamylglycyllysylglutamylmethionylpheny-
lalanylalanylthreonylmethionylseryllysylleucyllysylglutamylglutaminylleuc-
ylthreonyllysylvalyllysylglutamylcysteinyltyrosylserylprolylleucylleucylt-
yrosylglutamylserylglutaminylglutaminylleucylleucylisoleucylprolylleucylg-
lutamylglutamylleucylglutamyllysylglutaminylmethionylthreonylserylphenyla-
lanyltyrosylaspartylserylleucylglycyllysylisoleucylasparaginylglutamyliso-
leucylisoleucylthreonylvalylleucylglutamylarginylglutamylalanylglutaminyl-
serylserylalanylleucylphenylalanyllysylglutaminyllysylhistidylglutaminylg-
lutamylleucylleucylalanylcysteinylglutaminylglutamylasparaginylcysteinyll-
ysyllysylthreonylleucylthreonylleucylisoleucylglutamyllysylglycylserylglu-
taminylserylvalylglutaminyllysylphenylalanylvalylthreonylleucylserylaspar-
aginylvalylleucyllysylhistidylphenylalanylaspartylglutaminylthreonylargin-
ylleucylglutaminylarginylglutaminylisoleucylalanylaspartylisoleucylhistid-
ylvalylalanylphenylalanylglutaminylserylmethionylvalyllysyllysylthreonylg-
lycylaspartyltryptophyllysyllysylhistidylvalylglutamylthreonylasparaginyl-
serylarginylleucylmethionyllysyllysylphenylalanylglutamylglutamylserylarg-
inylalanylglutamylleucylglutamyllysylvalylleucylarginylisoleucylalanylglu-
taminylglutamylglycylleucylglutamylglutamyllysylglycylaspartylprolylgluta-
mylglutamylleucylleucylarginylarginylhistidylthreonylglutamylphenylalanyl-
phenylalanylserylglutaminylleucylaspartylglutaminylarginylvalylleucylaspa-
raginylalanylphenylalanylleucyllysylalanylcysteinylaspartylglutamylleucyl-
threonylaspartylisoleucylleucylprolylglutamylglutaminylglutamylglutaminyl-
glutaminylglycylleucylglutaminylglutamylalanylvalylarginyllysylleucylhist-
idyllysylglutaminyltryptophyllysylaspartylleucylglutaminylglycylglutamyla-
lanylprolyltyrosylhistidylleucylleucylhistidylleucyllysylisoleucylasparty-
lvalylglutamyllysylasparaginylarginylphenylalanylleucylalanylserylvalylgl-
utamylglutamylcysteinylarginylthreonylglutamylleucylaspartylarginylglutam-
ylthreonyllysylleucylmethionylprolylglutaminylglutamylglycylserylglutamyl-
lysylisoleucylisoleucyllysylglutamylhistidylarginylvalylphenylalanylpheny-
lalanylserylaspartyllysylglycylprolylhistidylhistidylleucylcysteinylgluta-
myllysylarginylleucylglutaminylleucylisoleucylglutamylglutamylleucylcyste-
inylvalyllysylleucylprolylvalylarginylaspartylprolylvalylarginylaspartylt-
hreonylprolylglycylthreonylcysteinylhistidylvalylthreonylleucyllysylgluta-
mylleucylarginylalanylalanylisoleucylaspartylserylthreonyltyrosylarginyll-
ysylleucylmethionylglutamylaspartylprolylaspartyllysyltryptophyllysylaspa-
rtyltyrosylthreonylserylarginylphenylalanylserylglutamylphenylalanylseryl-
seryltryptophylisoleucylserylthreonylasparaginylglutamylthreonylglutaminy-
lleucyllysylglycylisoleucyllysylglycylglutamylalanylisoleucylaspartylthre-
onylalanylasparaginylhistidylglycylglutamylvalyllysylarginylalanylvalylgl-
utamylglutamylisoleucylarginylasparaginylglycylvalylthreonyllysylarginylg-
lycylglutamylthreonylleucylseryltryptophylleucyllysylserylarginylleucylly-
sylvalylleucylthreonylglutamylvalylserylserylglutamylasparaginylglutamyla-
lanylglutaminyllysylglutaminylglycylaspartylglutamylleucylalanyllysylleuc-
ylserylserylserylphenylalanyllysylalanylleucylvalylthreonylleucylleucylse-
rylglutamylvalylglutamyllysylmethionylleucylserylasparaginylphenylalanylg-
lycylaspartylcysteinylvalylglutaminyltyrosyllysylglutamylisoleucylvalylly-
sylasparaginylserylleucylglutamylglutamylleucylisoleucylserylglycylseryll-
ysylglutamylvalylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylalanylglutamyllysylisoleucyl-
leucylaspartylthreonylglutamylasparaginylleucylphenylalanylglutamylalanyl-
glutaminylglutaminylleucylleucylleucylhistidylhistidylglutaminylglutaminy-
llysylthreonyllysylarginylisoleucylserylalanyllysyllysylarginylaspartylva-
lylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucylalanylglutaminylalanylglutaminy-
lglutaminylglycylglutamylglycylglycylleucylprolylaspartylarginylglycylhis-
tidylglutamylglutamylleucylarginyllysylleucylglutamylserylthreonylleucyla-
spartylglycylleucylglutamylarginylserylarginylglutamylarginylglutaminylgl-
utamylarginylarginylisoleucylglutaminylvalylthreonylleucylarginyllysyltry-
ptophylglutamylarginylphenylalanylglutamylthreonylasparaginyllysylglutamy-
lthreonylvalylvalylarginyltyrosylleucylphenylalanylglutaminylthreonylglyc-
ylserylserylhistidylglutamylarginylphenylalanylleucylserylphenylalanylser-
ylserylleucylglutamylserylleucylserylserylglutamylleucylglutamylglutaminy-
lthreonyllysylglutamylphenylalanylseryllysylarginylthreonylglutamylseryli-
soleucylalanylvalylglutaminylalanylglutamylasparaginylleucylvalyllysylglu-
tamylalanylserylglutamylisoleucylprolylleucylglycylprolylglutaminylaspara-
ginyllysylglutaminylleucylleucylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminylalanyllysyl-
serylisoleucyllysylglutamylglutaminylvalyllysyllysylleucylglutamylasparty-
lthreonylleucylglutamylglutamylaspartylisoleucyllysylthreonylmethionylglu-
tamylmethionylvalyllysylthreonyllysyltryptophylaspartylhistidylphenylalan-
ylglycylserylasparaginylphenylalanylglutamylthreonylleucylserylvalyltrypt-
ophylisoleucylthreonylglutamyllysylglutamyllysylglutamylleucylasparaginyl-
alanylleucylglutamylthreonylserylserylserylalanylmethionylaspartylmethion-
ylglutaminylisoleucylserylglutaminylisoleucyllysylvalylthreonylisoleucylg-
lutaminylglutamylisoleucylglutamylseryllysylleucylserylserylisoleucylvaly-
lglycylleucylglutamylglutamylglutamylalanylglutaminylserylphenylalanylala-
nylglutaminylphenylalanylvalylthreonylthreonylglycylglutamylserylalanylar-
ginylisoleucyllysylalanyllysylleucylthreonylglutaminylisoleucylarginylarg-
inyltyrosylglycylglutamylglutamylleucylarginylglutamylhistidylalanylgluta-
minylcysteinylleucylglutamylglycylthreonylisoleucylleucylglycylhistidylle-
ucylserylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminyllysylphenylalanylglutamylglutamyla-
sparaginylleucylarginyllysylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylserylvalylserylg-
lutamylphenylalanylglutamylaspartyllysylleucylalanylvalylprolylisoleucyll-
ysylisoleucylcysteinylserylserylalanylthreonylglutamylthreonyltyrosyllysy-
lvalylleucylglutaminylglutamylhistidylmethionylaspartylleucylcysteinylglu-
taminylalanylleucylglutamylserylleucylserylserylalanylisoleucylthreonylal-
anylphenylalanylserylalanylserylalanylarginyllysylvalylvalylasparaginylar-
ginylaspartylserylcysteinylvalylglutaminylglutamylalanylalanylalanylleucy-
lglutaminylglutaminylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylaspartylisoleucylleucylargi-
nylarginylalanyllysylglutamylarginylglutaminylthreonylalanylleucylglutamy-
lasparaginylleucylleucylalanylhistidyltryptophylglutaminylarginylleucylgl-
utamyllysylglutamylleucylserylserylphenylalanylleucylthreonyltryptophylle-
ucylglutamylarginylglycylglutamylalanyllysylalanylserylserylprolylglutamy-
lmethionylaspartylisoleucylserylalanylaspartylarginylvalyllysylvalylgluta-
mylglycylglutamylleucylglutaminylleucylisoleucylglutaminylalanylleucylglu-
taminylasparaginylglutamylvalylvalylserylglutaminylalanylserylphenylalany-
ltyrosylseryllysylleucylleucylglutaminylleucyllysylglutamylserylleucylphe-
nylalanylserylvalylalanylseryllysylaspartylaspartylvalyllysylmethionylmet-
hionyllysylleucylhistidylleucylglutamylglutaminylleucylaspartylglutamylar-
ginyltryptophylarginylaspartylleucylprolylglutaminylisoleucylisoleucylasp-
araginyllysylarginylisoleucylasparaginylphenylalanylleucylglutaminylseryl-
valylvalylalanylglutamylhistidylglutaminylglutaminylphenylalanylaspartylg-
lutamylleucylleucylleucylserylphenylalanylserylvalyltryptophylisoleucylly-
sylleucylphenylalanylleucylserylglutamylleucylglutaminylthreonylthreonyls-
erylglutamylisoleucylserylisoleucylmethionylaspartylhistidylglutaminylval-
ylalanylleucylthreonylarginylhistidyllysylaspartylhistidylalanylalanylglu-
tamylvalylglutamylseryllysyllysylglycylglutamylleucylglutaminylserylleucy-
lglutaminylglycylhistidylleucylalanyllysylleucylglycylserylleucylglycylar-
ginylalanylglutamylaspartylleucylhistidylleucylleucylglutaminylglycyllysy-
lalanylglutamylaspartylcysteinylphenylalanylglutaminylleucylphenylalanylg-
lutamylglutamylalanylserylglutaminylvalylvalylglutamylarginylarginylgluta-
minylleucylalanylleucylserylhistidylleucylalanylglutamylphenylalanylleucy-
lglutaminylserylhistidylalanylserylleucylserylglycylisoleucylleucylarginy-
lglutaminylleucylarginylglutaminylthreonylvalylglutamylalanylthreonylaspa-
raginylserylmethionylasparaginyllysylasparaginylglutamylserylaspartylleuc-
ylisoleucylglutamyllysylaspartylleucylasparaginylaspartylalanylleucylglut-
aminylasparaginylalanyllysylalanylleucylglutamylserylalanylalanylvalylser-
ylleucylaspartylglycylisoleucylleucylseryllysylalanylglutaminyltyrosylhis-
tidylleucyllysylisoleucylglycylserylserylglutamylglutaminylarginylthreony-
lserylcysteinylarginylalanylthreonylalanylaspartylglutaminylleucylcystein-
ylglycylglutamylvalylglutamylarginylisoleucylglutaminylasparaginylleucyll-
eucylglycylthreonyllysylglutaminylserylglutamylalanylaspartylalanylleucyl-
alanylvalylleucyllysyllysylalanylphenylalanylglutaminylaspartylglutaminyl-
lysylglutamylglutamylleucylleucyllysylserylisoleucylglutamylaspartylisole-
ucylglutamylglutamylarginylthreonylaspartyllysylglutamylarginylleucyllysy-
lglutamylprolylthreonylarginylglutaminylalanylleucylglutaminylglutaminyla-
rginylleucylarginylvalylphenylalanylasparaginylglutaminylleucylglutamylas-
partylglutamylleucylasparaginylserylhistidylglutamylhistidylglutamylleucy-
lcysteinyltryptophylleucyllysylaspartyllysylalanyllysylglutaminylisoleucy-
lalanylglutaminyllysylaspartylvalylalanylphenylalanylalanylprolylglutamyl-
valylaspartylarginylglutamylisoleucylasparaginylarginylleucylglutamylvaly-
lthreonyltryptophylaspartylaspartylthreonyllysylarginylleucylisoleucylhis-
tidylglutamylasparaginylglutaminylglycylglutaminylcysteinylcysteinylglycy-
lleucylisoleucylaspartylleucylmethionylarginylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylas-
paraginylleucyllysylserylalanylvalylseryllysylvalylleucylglutamylasparagi-
nylalanylserylserylvalylisoleucylvalylthreonylarginylthreonylthreonylisol-
eucyllysylaspartylglutaminylglutamylaspartylleucyllysyltryptophylalanylph-
enylalanylseryllysylhistidylglutamylthreonylalanyllysylasparaginyllysylme-
thionylasparaginyltyrosyllysylglutaminyllysylaspartylleucylaspartylaspara-
ginylphenylalanylthreonylseryllysylglycyllysylhistidylleucylleucylserylgl-
utamylleucyllysyllysylisoleucylhistidylserylserylaspartylphenylalanylsery-
lleucylvalyllysylthreonylaspartylmethionylglutamylserylthreonylvalylaspar-
tyllysyltryptophylleucylaspartylvalylserylglutamyllysylleucylglutamylglut-
amylasparaginylmethionylaspartylarginylleucylarginylvalylserylleucylseryl-
isoleucyltryptophylaspartylaspartylvalylleucylserylthreonylarginylasparty-
lglutamylisoleucylglutamylglycyltryptophylserylasparaginylasparaginylcyst-
einylvalylprolylglutaminylmethionylalanylglutamylasparaginylisoleucylsery-
lasparaginylleucylaspartylasparaginylhistidylleucylarginylalanylglutamylg-
lutamylleucylleucyllysylglutamylphenylalanylglutamylserylglutamylvalyllys-
ylasparaginyllysylalanylleucylarginylleucylglutamylglutamylleucylhistidyl-
seryllysylvalylasparaginylaspartylleucyllysylglutamylleucylthreonyllysyla-
sparaginylleucylglutamylthreonylprolylprolylaspartylleucylglutaminylpheny-
lalanylisoleucylglutamylalanylaspartylleucylmethionylglutaminyllysylleucy-
lglutamylhistidylalanyllysylglutamylisoleucylthreonylglutamylvalylalanyll-
ysylglycylthreonylleucyllysylaspartylphenylalanylthreonylalanylglutaminyl-
serylthreonylglutaminylvalylglutamyllysylphenylalanylisoleucylasparaginyl-
aspartylisoleucylthreonylthreonyltryptophylphenylalanylthreonyllysylvalyl-
glutamylglutamylserylleucylmethionylasparaginylcysteinylalanylglutaminyla-
sparaginylglutamylthreonylcysteinylglutamylalanylleucyllysyllysylvalyllys-
ylaspartylisoleucylglutaminyllysylglutamylleucylglutaminylserylglutaminyl-
glutaminylserylasparaginylisoleucylserylserylthreonylglutaminylglutamylas-
paraginylleucylasparaginylserylleucylcysteinylarginyllysyltyrosylhistidyl-
serylalanylglutamylleucylglutamylserylleucylglycylarginylalanylmethionylt-
hreonylglycylleucylisoleucyllysyllysylhistidylglutamylalanylvalylserylglu-
taminylleucylcysteinylseryllysylthreonylglutaminylalanylserylleucylglutam-
inylglutamylserylleucylglutamyllysylhistidylphenylalanylserylglutamylsery-
lmethionylglutaminylglutamylphenylalanylglutaminylglutamyltryptophylpheny-
lalanylleucylglycylalanyllysylalanylalanylalanyllysylglutamylserylserylas-
partylarginylthreonylglycylaspartylseryllysylvalylleucylglutamylalanyllys-
ylleucylhistidylaspartylleucylglutaminylasparaginylisoleucylleucylasparty-
lserylvalylserylaspartylglycylglutaminylseryllysylleucylaspartylalanylval-
ylthreonylglutaminylglutamylglycylglutaminylthreonylleucyltyrosylalanylhi-
stidylleucylseryllysylglutaminylisoleucylvalylserylserylisoleucylglutamin-
ylglutamylglutaminylisoleucylthreonyllysylalanylasparaginylglutamylglutam-
ylphenylalanylglutaminylalanylphenylalanylleucyllysylglutaminylcysteinyll-
eucyllysylaspartyllysylglutaminylalanylleucylglutaminylaspartylcysteinyla-
lanylserylglutamylleucylglycylserylphenylalanylglutamylaspartylglutaminyl-
histidylarginyllysylleucylasparaginylleucyltryptophylisoleucylhistidylglu-
tamylmethionylglutamylglutamylarginylphenylalanylasparaginylthreonylgluta-
mylasparaginylleucylglycylglutamylseryllysylglutaminylhistidylisoleucylpr-
olylglutamyllysyllysylasparaginylglutamylvalylhistidyllysylvalylglutamylm-
ethionylphenylalanylleucylglycylglutamylleucylleucylalanylalanylarginylgl-
utamylserylleucylaspartyllysylleucylserylglutaminylarginylglycylglutaminy-
lleucylleucylserylglutamylglutamylglycylhistidylglycylalanylglycylglutami-
nylglutamylglycylarginylleucylcysteinylserylglutaminylleucylleucylthreony-
lserylhistidylglutaminylasparaginylleucylleucylarginylmethionylthreonylly-
sylglutamyllysylleucylarginylserylcysteinylglutaminylvalylalanylleucylglu-
taminylglutamylhistidylglutamylalanylleucylglutamylglutamylalanylleucylgl-
utaminylserylmethionyltryptophylphenylalanyltryptophylvalyllysylalanyliso-
leucylglutaminylaspartylarginylleucylalanylcysteinylalanylglutamylserylth-
reonylleucylglycylseryllysylaspartylthreonylleucylglutamyllysylarginylleu-
cylserylglutaminylisoleucylglutaminylaspartylisoleucylleucylleucylmethion-
yllysylglycylglutamylglycylglutamylvalyllysylleucylasparaginylmethionylal-
anylisoleucylglycyllysylglycylglutamylglutaminylalanylleucylarginylseryls-
erylasparaginyllysylglutamylglycylglutaminylarginylvalylisoleucylglutamin-
ylthreonylglutaminylleucylglutamylthreonylleucyllysylglutamylvalyltryptop-
hylalanylaspartylisoleucylmethionylserylserylserylvalylhistidylalanylglut-
aminylserylthreonylleucylglutamylserylvalylisoleucylserylglutaminyltrypto-
phylasparaginylaspartyltyrosylvalylglutamylarginyllysylasparaginylglutami-
nylleucylglutamylglutaminyltryptophylmethionylglutamylserylvalylaspartylg-
lutaminyllysylisoleucylglutamylhistidylprolylleucylglutaminylprolylglutam-
inylprolylglycylleucyllysylglutamyllysylphenylalanylvalylleucylleucylaspa-
rtylhistidylleucylglutaminylserylisoleucylleucylserylglutamylalanylglutam-
ylaspartylhistidylthreonylarginylalanylleucylhistidylarginylleucylisoleuc-
ylalanyllysylserylarginylglutamylleucyltyrosylglutamyllysylthreonylglutam-
ylaspartylglutamylserylphenylalanyllysylaspartylthreonylalanylglutaminylg-
lutamylglutamylleucyllysylthreonylglutaminylphenylalanylasparaginylaspart-
ylisoleucylmethionylthreonylvalylalanyllysylglutamyllysylmethionylarginyl-
lysylvalylglutamylglutamylisoleucylvalyllysylaspartylhistidylleucylmethio-
nyltyrosylleucylaspartylalanylvalylhistidylglutamylphenylalanylthreonylas-
partyltryptophylleucylhistidylserylalanyllysylglutamylglutamylleucylhisti-
dylarginyltryptophylserylaspartylmethionylserylglycylaspartylserylserylal-
anylthreonylglutaminyllysyllysylleucylseryllysylisoleucyllysylglutamylleu-
cylisoleucylaspartylserylarginylglutamylisoleucylglycylalanylserylarginyl-
leucylserylarginylvalylglutamylserylleucylalanylprolylglutamylvalyllysylg-
lutaminylasparaginylthreonylthreonylalanylserylglycylcysteinylglutamylleu-
cylmethionylhistidylthreonylglutamylmethionylglutaminylalanylleucylarginy-
lalanylaspartyltryptophyllysylglutaminyltryptophylglutamylaspartylserylva-
lylphenylalanylglutaminylthreonylglutaminylserylcysteinylleucylglutamylas-
paraginylleucylvalylserylglutaminylmethionylalanylleucylserylglutamylglut-
aminylglutamylphenylalanylserylglycylglutaminylvalylalanylglutaminylleucy-
lglutamylglutaminylalanylleucylglutamylglutaminylphenylalanylserylalanyll-
eucylleucyllysylthreonyltryptophylalanylglutaminylglutaminylleucylthreony-
lleucylleucylglutamylglycyllysylasparaginylthreonylaspartylglutamylglutam-
ylisoleucylvalylglutamylcysteinyltryptophylhistidyllysylglycylglutaminylg-
lutamylisoleucylleucylaspartylalanylleucylglutaminyllysylalanylglutamylpr-
olylarginylthreonylglutamylaspartylleucyllysylserylglutaminylleucylaspara-
ginylglutamylleucylcysteinylarginylphenylalanylserylarginylaspartylleucyl-
serylthreonyltyrosylserylglycyllysylvalylserylglycylleucylisoleucyllysylg-
lutamyltyrosylasparaginylcysteinylleucylcysteinylleucylglutaminylalanylse-
ryllysylglycylcysteinylglutaminylasparaginyllysylglutamylglutaminylisoleu-
cylleucylglutaminylglutaminylarginylphenylalanylarginyllysylalanylphenyla-
lanylarginylaspartylphenylalanylglutaminylglutaminyltryptophylleucylvalyl-
asparaginylalanyllysylisoleucylthreonylthreonylalanyllysylcysteinylphenyl-
alanylaspartylisoleucylprolylglutaminylasparaginylisoleucylserylglutamylv-
alylserylthreonylserylleucylglutaminyllysylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylphe-
nylalanylleucylserylglutamylserylglutamylasparaginylglycylglutaminylhisti-
dyllysylleucylasparaginylmethionylmethionylleucylseryllysylglycylglutamyl-
leucylleucylserylthreonylleucylleucylthreonyllysylglutamyllysylalanyllysy-
lglycylisoleucylglutaminylalanyllysylvalylthreonylalanylalanyllysylglutam-
ylaspartyltryptophyllysylasparaginylphenylalanylhistidylserylasparaginyll-
eucylhistidylglutaminyllysylglutamylserylalanylleucylglutamylasparaginyll-
eucyllysylisoleucylglutaminylmethionyllysylaspartylphenylalanylglutamylva-
lylserylalanylglutamylprolylisoleucylglutaminylaspartyltryptophylleucylse-
ryllysylthreonylglutamyllysylmethionylvalylhistidylglutamylserylserylaspa-
raginylarginylleucyltyrosylaspartylleucylprolylalanyllysylarginylarginylg-
lutamylglutaminylglutaminyllysylleucylglutaminylserylvalylleucylglutamylg-
lutamylisoleucylhistidylcysteinyltyrosylglutamylprolylglutaminylleucylasp-
araginylarginylleucyllysylglutamyllysylalanylglutaminylglutaminylleucyltr-
yptophylglutamylglycylglutaminylalanylalanylseryllysylserylphenylalanylar-
ginylhistidylarginylvalylserylglutaminylleucylserylserylglutaminyltyrosyl-
leucylalanylleucylserylasparaginylleucylthreonyllysylglutamyllysylvalylse-
rylarginylleucylaspartylarginylisoleucylvalylalanylglutamylhistidylaspara-
ginylglutaminylphenylalanylserylleucylglycylisoleucyllysylglutamylleucylg-
lutaminylaspartyltryptophylmethionylthreonylaspartylalanylisoleucylhistid-
ylmethionylleucylaspartylseryltyrosylcysteinylhistidylprolylthreonylseryl-
aspartyllysylserylvalylleucylaspartylserylarginylthreonylleucyllysylleucy-
lglutamylalanylleucylleucylserylvalyllysylglutaminylglutamyllysylglutamyl-
isoleucylglutaminylmethionyllysylmethionylisoleucylvalylthreonylarginylgl-
ycylglutamylserylvalylleucylglutaminylasparaginylthreonylserylprolylgluta-
mylglycylisoleucylprolylthreonylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminylle-
ucylglutaminylserylvalyllysylaspartylmethionyltryptophylalanylserylleucyl-
leucylserylalanylglycylisoleucylarginylcysteinyllysylserylglutaminylleucy-
lglutamylglycylalanylleucylseryllysyltryptophylthreonylseryltyrosylglutam-
inylaspartylglycylvalylarginylglutaminylphenylalanylserylglycyltryptophyl-
methionylaspartylserylmethionylglutamylalanylasparaginylleucylasparaginyl-
glutamylserylglutamylarginylglutaminylhistidylalanylglutamylleucylarginyl-
aspartyllysylthreonylthreonylmethionylleucylglycyllysylalanyllysylleucyll-
eucylasparaginylglutamylglutamylvalylleucylseryltyrosylserylserylleucylle-
ucylglutamylthreonylisoleucylglutamylvalyllysylglycylalanylglycylmethiony-
lthreonylglutamylhistidyltyrosylvalylthreonylglutaminylleucylglutamylleuc-
ylglutaminylaspartylleucylglutaminylglutamylarginyltyrosylarginylalanylis-
oleucylglutaminylglutamylarginylalanyllysylglutamylalanylvalylthreonyllys-
ylserylglutamyllysylleucylvalylarginylleucylhistidylglutaminylglutamyltyr-
osylglutaminylarginylaspartylleucyllysylalanylphenylalanylglutamylvalyltr-
yptophylleucylglycylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylglutamyllysylleucylaspart-
ylglutaminyltyrosylserylvalylleucylglutamylglycylaspartylalanylhistidylth-
reonylhistidylglutamylthreonylthreonylleucylarginylaspartylleucylglutamin-
ylglutamylleucylglutaminylvalylhistidylcysteinylalanylglutamylglycylgluta-
minylalanylleucylleucylasparaginylserylvalylleucylhistidylthreonylarginyl-
glutamylaspartylvalylisoleucylprolylserylglycylisoleucylprolylglutaminyla-
lanylglutamylaspartylarginylalanylleucylglutamylserylleucylarginylglutami-
nylaspartyltryptophylglutaminylalanyltyrosylglutaminylhistidylarginylleuc-
ylserylglutamylthreonylarginylthreonylglutaminylphenylalanylasparaginylas-
paraginylvalylvalylasparaginyllysylleucylarginylleucylmethionylglutamylgl-
utaminyllysylphenylalanylglutaminylglutaminylvalylaspartylglutamyltryptop-
hylleucyllysylthreonylalanylglutamylglutamyllysylvalylserylprolylarginylt-
hreonylarginylarginylglutaminylserylasparaginylarginylalanylthreonyllysyl-
glutamylisoleucylglutaminylleucylhistidylglutaminylmethionyllysyllysyltry-
ptophylhistidylglutamylglutamylvalylthreonylalanyltyrosylarginylaspartylg-
lutamylvalylglutamylglutamylvalylglycylalanylarginylalanylglutaminylgluta-
mylisoleucylleucylaspartylglutamylserylhistidylvalylasparaginylserylargin-
ylmethionylglycylcysteinylglutaminylalanylthreonylglutaminylleucylthreony-
lserylarginyltyrosylglutaminylalanylleucylleucylleucylglutaminylvalylleuc-
ylglutamylglutaminylisoleucyllysylphenylalanylleucylglutamylglutamylgluta-
mylisoleucylglutaminylserylleucylglutamylglutamylserylglutamylserylseryll-
eucylserylseryltyrosylserylaspartyltryptophyltyrosylglycylserylthreonylhi-
stidyllysylasparaginylphenylalanyllysylasparaginylvalylalanylthreonyllysy-
lisoleucylaspartyllysylvalylaspartylthreonylvalylmethionylmethionylglycyl-
lysyllysylleucyllysylthreonylleucylglutamylvalylleucylleucyllysylaspartyl-
methionylglutamyllysylglycylhistidylserylleucylleucyllysylserylalanylargi-
nylglutamyllysylglycylglutamylarginylalanylvalyllysyltyrosylleucylglutamy-
lglutamylglycylglutamylalanylglutamylarginylleucylarginyllysylglutamyliso-
leucylhistidylaspartylhistidylmethionylglutamylglutaminylleucyllysylgluta-
mylleucylthreonylserylthreonylvalylarginyllysylglutamylhistidylmethionylt-
hreonylleucylglutamyllysylglycylleucylhistidylleucylalanyllysylglutamylph-
enylalanylserylaspartyllysylcysteinyllysylalanylleucylthreonylglutaminylt-
ryptophylisoleucylalanylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylglutamylisoleucylleucylh-
istidylvalylprolylglutamylglutamylprolyllysylmethionylglutamylleucyltyros-
ylglutamyllysyllysylalanylglutaminylleucylseryllysyltyrosyllysylserylleuc-
ylglutaminylglutaminylthreonylvalylleucylserylhistidylglutamylprolylseryl-
valyllysylserylvalylarginylglutamyllysylglycylglutamylalanylleucylleucylg-
lutamylleucylvalylglutaminylaspartylvalylthreonylleucyllysylaspartyllysyl-
isoleucylaspartylglutaminylleucylglutaminylserylaspartyltyrosylglutaminyl-
aspartylleucylcysteinylserylisoleucylglycyllysylglutamylhistidylvalylphen-
ylalanylserylleucylglutamylalanyllysylvalyllysylaspartylhistidylglutamyla-
spartyltyrosylasparaginylserylglutamylleucylglutaminylglutamylvalylglutam-
yllysyltryptophylleucylleucylglutaminylmethionylserylglycylarginylleucylv-
alylalanylprolylaspartylleucylleucylglutamylthreonylserylserylleucylgluta-
mylthreonylisoleucylthreonylglutaminylglutaminylleucylalanylhistidylhisti-
dyllysylalanylmethionylmethionylglutamylglutamylisoleucylalanylglycylphen-
ylalanylglutamylaspartylarginylleucylasparaginylasparaginylleucylglutamin-
ylmethionyllysylglycylaspartylthreonylleucylisoleucylglycylglutaminylcyst-
einylalanylaspartylhistidylleucylglutaminylalanyllysylleucyllysylglutamin-
ylasparaginylvalylhistidylalanylhistidylleucylglutaminylglycylthreonyllys-
ylaspartylseryltyrosylserylalanylisoleucylcysteinylserylthreonylalanylglu-
taminylarginylmethionyltyrosylglutaminylserylleucylglutamylhistidylglutam-
ylleucylglutaminyllysylhistidylvalylserylarginylglutaminylaspartylthreony-
lleucylglutaminylglutaminylcysteinylglutaminylalanyltryptophylleucylseryl-
alanylvalylglutaminylprolylaspartylleucylglutamylprolylserylprolylglutami-
nylprolylprolylleucylserylarginylalanylglutamylalanylisoleucyllysylglutam-
inylvalyllysylhistidylphenylalanylarginylalanylleucylglutaminylglutamylgl-
utaminylalanylarginylthreonyltyrosylleucylaspartylleucylleucylcysteinylse-
rylmethionylcysteinylaspartylleucylserylasparaginylalanylserylvalyllysylt-
hreonylthreonylalanyllysylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylthreonylgl-
utamylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylglutamylglutaminyllysylleucylvalylglutam-
inylalanylglutaminylasparaginylleucylthreonylglutaminylglycyltryptophylgl-
utamylglutamylisoleucyllysylhistidylleucyllysylserylglutamylleucyltryptop-
hylisoleucyltyrosylleucylglutaminylaspartylalanylaspartylglutaminylglutam-
inylleucylglutaminylasparaginylmethionyllysylarginylarginylhistidylserylg-
lutamylleucylglutamylleucylasparaginylisoleucylalanylglutaminylasparaginy-
lmethionylvalylserylglutaminylvalyllysylaspartylphenylalanylvalyllysyllys-
ylleucylglutaminylseryllysylglutaminylalanylserylvalylasparaginylthreonyl-
isoleucylisoleucylglutamyllysylvalylasparaginyllysylleucylthreonyllysylly-
sylglutamylglutamylserylprolylglutamylhistidyllysylglutamylisoleucylaspar-
aginylhistidylleucylasparaginylaspartylglutaminyltryptophylleucylaspartyl-
leucylcysteinylarginylglutaminylserylasparaginylasparaginylleucylcysteiny-
lleucylglutaminylarginylglutamylglutamylaspartylleucylglutaminylarginylth-
reonylarginylaspartyltyrosylhistidylaspartylcysteinylmethionylasparaginyl-
valylvalylglutamylvalylphenylalanylleucylglutamyllysylphenylalanylthreony-
lthreonylglutamyltryptophylaspartylasparaginylleucylalanylarginylserylasp-
artylalanylglutamylserylthreonylalanylvalylhistidylleucylglutamylalanylle-
ucyllysyllysylleucylalanylleucylalanylleucylglutaminylglutamylarginyllysy-
ltyrosylalanylisoleucylglutamylaspartylleucyllysylaspartylglutaminyllysyl-
glutaminyllysylmethionylisoleucylglutamylhistidylleucylasparaginylleucyla-
spartylaspartyllysylglutamylleucylvalyllysylglutamylglutaminylthreonylser-
ylhistidylleucylglutamylglutaminylarginyltryptophylphenylalanylglutaminyl-
leucylglutamylaspartylleucylisoleucyllysylarginyllysylisoleucylglutaminyl-
valylserylvalylthreonylasparaginylleucylglutamylglutamylleucylasparaginyl-
valylvalylglutaminylserylarginylphenylalanylglutaminylglutamylleucylmethi-
onylglutamyltryptophylalanylglutamylglutamylglutaminylglutaminylprolylasp-
araginylisoleucylalanylglutamylalanylleucyllysylglutaminylserylprolylprol-
ylprolylaspartylmethionylalanylglutaminylasparaginylleucylleucylmethionyl-
aspartylhistidylleucylalanylisoleucylcysteinylserylglutamylleucylglutamyl-
alanyllysylglutaminylmethionylleucylleucyllysylserylleucylisoleucyllysyla-
spartylalanylaspartylarginylvalylmethionylalanylaspartylleucylglycylleucy-
lasparaginylglutamylarginylglutaminylvalylisoleucylglutaminyllysylalanyll-
eucylserylaspartylalanylglutaminylserylhistidylvalylasparaginylcysteinyll-
eucylserylaspartylleucylvalylglycylglutaminylarginylarginyllysyltyrosylle-
ucylasparaginyllysylalanylleucylserylglutamyllysylthreonylglutaminylpheny-
lalanylleucylmethionylalanylvalylphenylalanylglutaminylalanylthreonylsery-
lglutaminylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylhistidylglutamylarginyllysylisole-
ucylmethionylphenylalanylarginylglutamylhistidylisoleucylcysteinylleucyll-
eucylprolylaspartylaspartylvalylseryllysylglutaminylvalyllysylthreonylcys-
teinyllysylserylalanylglutaminylalanylserylleucyllysylthreonyltyrosylglut-
aminylasparaginylglutamylvalylthreonylglycylleucyltryptophylalanylglutami-
nylglycylarginylglutamylleucylmethionyllysylglutamylvalylthreonylglutamyl-
glutaminylglutamyllysylserylglutamylvalylleucylglycyllysylleucylglutaminy-
lglutamylleucylglutaminylserylvalyltyrosylaspartylserylvalylleucylglutami-
nyllysylcysteinylserylhistidylarginylleucylglutaminylglutamylleucylglutam-
yllysylasparaginylleucylvalylserylarginyllysylhistidylphenylalanyllysylgl-
utamylaspartylphenylalanylaspartyllysylalanylcysteinylhistidyltryptophyll-
eucyllysylglutaminylalanylaspartylisoleucylvalylthreonylphenylalanylproly-
lglutamylisoleucylasparaginylleucylmethionylasparaginylglutamylserylseryl-
glutamylleucylhistidylthreonylglutaminylleucylalanyllysyltyrosylglutaminy-
lasparaginylisoleucylleucylglutamylglutaminylserylprolylglutamyltyrosylgl-
utamylasparaginylleucylleucylleucylthreonylleucylglutaminylarginylthreony-
lglycylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylleucylprolylserylleucylasparaginylgluta-
mylvalylaspartylhistidylseryltyrosylleucylserylglutamyllysylleucylasparag-
inylalanylleucylprolylarginylglutaminylphenylalanylasparaginylvalylisoleu-
cylvalylalanylleucylalanyllysylaspartyllysylphenylalanyltyrosyllysylvalyl-
glutaminylglutamylalanylisoleucylleucylalanylarginyllysylglutamyltyrosyla-
lanylserylleucylisoleucylglutamylleucylthreonylthreonylglutaminylserylleu-
cylserylglutamylleucylglutamylalanylglutaminylphenylalanylleucylarginylme-
thionylseryllysylvalylprolylthreonylaspartylleucylalanylvalylglutamylglut-
amylalanylleucylserylleucylglutaminylaspartylglycylcysteinylarginylalanyl-
isoleucylleucylaspartylglutamylvalylalanylglycylleucylglycylglutamylalany-
lvalylaspartylglutamylleucylasparaginylglutaminyllysyllysylglutamylglycyl-
phenylalanylarginylserylthreonylglycylglutaminylprolyltryptophylglutaminy-
lprolylaspartyllysylmethionylleucylhistidylleucylvalylthreonylleucyltyros-
ylhistidylarginylleucyllysylarginylglutaminylthreonylglutamylglutaminylar-
ginylvalylserylleucylleucylglutamylaspartylthreonylthreonylserylalanyltyr-
osylglutaminylglutamylhistidylglutamyllysylmethionylcysteinylglutaminylgl-
utaminylleucylglutamylarginylglutaminylleucyllysylserylvalyllysylglutamyl-
glutamylglutaminylseryllysylvalylasparaginylglutamylglutamylthreonylleucy-
lprolylalanylglutamylglutamyllysylleucyllysylmethionyltyrosylhistidylsery-
lleucylalanylglycylserylleucylglutaminylaspartylserylglycylisoleucylvalyl-
leucyllysylarginylvalylthreonylisoleucylhistidylleucylglutamylaspartylleu-
cylalanylprolylhistidylleucylaspartylprolylleucylalanyltyrosylglutamyllys-
ylalanylarginylhistidylglutaminylisoleucylglutaminylseryltryptophylglutam-
inylglycylglutamylleucyllysylleucylleucylthreonylserylalanylisoleucylglyc-
ylglutamylthreonylvalylthreonylglutamylcysteinylglutamylserylarginylmethi-
onylvalylglutaminylserylisoleucylaspartylphenylalanylglutaminylthreonylgl-
utamylmethionylserylarginylserylleucylaspartyltryptophylleucylarginylargi-
nylvalyllysylalanylglutamylleucylserylglycylprolylvalyltyrosylleucylaspar-
tylleucylasparaginylleucylglutaminylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylgl-
utamylisoleucylarginyllysylisoleucylglutaminylisoleucylhistidylglutaminyl-
glutamylglutamylvalylglutaminylserylserylleucylarginylisoleucylmethionyla-
sparaginylalanylleucylserylhistidyllysylglutamyllysylglutamyllysylphenyla-
lanylthreonyllysylalanyllysylglutamylleucylisoleucylserylalanylaspartylle-
ucylglutamylhistidylserylleucylalanylglutamylleucylserylglutamylleucylasp-
artylglycylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylalanylleucylarginylthreonyl-
arginylglutaminylalanylthreonylleucylthreonylglutamylisoleucyltyrosylsery-
lglutaminylcysteinylglutaminylarginyltyrosyltyrosylglutaminylvalylphenyla-
lanylglutaminylalanylalanylasparaginylaspartyltryptophylleucylglutamylasp-
artylalanylglutaminylglutamylleucylleucylglutaminylleucylalanylglycylaspa-
raginylglycylleucylaspartylvalylglutamylserylalanylglutamylglutamylaspara-
ginylleucyllysylserylhistidylmethionylglutamylphenylalanylphenylalanylser-
ylthreonylglutamylaspartylglutaminylphenylalanylhistidylserylasparaginyll-
eucylglutamylglutamylleucylhistidylserylleucylvalylalanylthreonylleucylas-
partylprolylleucylisoleucyllysylprolylthreonylglycyllysylglutamylaspartyl-
leucylglutamylglutaminyllysylvalylalanylserylleucylglutamylleucylarginyls-
erylglutaminylarginylmethionylserylarginylaspartylserylglycylalanylglutam-
inylvalylaspartylleucylleucylglutaminylarginylcysteinylthreonylalanylglut-
aminyltryptophylhistidylaspartyltyrosylglutaminyllysylalanylarginylglutam-
ylglutamylvalylisoleucylglutamylleucylmethionylasparaginylaspartylthreony-
lglutamyllysyllysylleucylserylglutamylphenylalanylserylleucylleucyllysylt-
hreonylserylserylserylhistidylglutamylalanylglutamylglutamyllysylleucylse-
rylglutamylhistidyllysylalanylleucylvalylserylvalylvalylasparaginylserylp-
henylalanylhistidylglutamyllysylisoleucylvalylalanylleucylglutamylglutamy-
llysylalanylserylglutaminylleucylglutamyllysylthreonylglycylasparaginylas-
partylalanylseryllysylalanylthreonylleucylserylarginylserylmethionylthreo-
nylthreonylvalyltryptophylglutaminylarginyltryptophylthreonylarginylleucy-
larginylalanylvalylalanylglutaminylaspartylglutaminylglutamyllysylisoleuc-
ylleucylglutamylaspartylalanylvalylaspartylglutamyltryptophylthreonylglyc-
ylphenylalanylasparaginylasparaginyllysylvalyllysyllysylalanylthreonylglu-
tamylmethionylisoleucylaspartylglutaminylleucylglutaminylaspartyllysylleu-
cylprolylglycylserylserylalanylglutamyllysylalanylseryllysylalanylglutamy-
lleucylleucylthreonylleucylleucylglutamyltyrosylhistidylaspartylthreonylp-
henylalanylvalylleucylglutamylleucylglutamylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminy-
lserylalanylleucylglycylmethionylleucylarginylglutaminylglutaminylthreony-
lleucylserylmethionylleucylglutaminylaspartylglycylalanylalanylprolylthre-
onylprolylglycylglutamylglutamylprolylprolylleucylmethionylglutaminylglut-
amylisoleucylthreonylalanylmethionylglutaminylaspartylarginylcysteinylleu-
cylasparaginylmethionylglutaminylglutamyllysylvalyllysylthreonylasparagin-
ylglycyllysylleucylvalyllysylglutaminylglutamylleucyllysylaspartylarginyl-
glutamylmethionylvalylglutamylthreonylglutaminylisoleucylasparaginylseryl-
valyllysylcysteinyltryptophylvalylglutaminylglutamylthreonyllysylglutamyl-
tyrosylleucylglycylasparaginylprolylthreonylisoleucylglutamylisoleucylasp-
artylalanylglutaminylleucylglutamylglutamylleucylglutaminylisoleucylleucy-
lleucylthreonylglutamylalanylthreonylasparaginylhistidylarginylglutaminyl-
asparaginylisoleucylglutamyllysylmethionylalanylglutamylglutamylglutaminy-
llysylglutamyllysyltyrosylleucylglycylleucyltyrosylthreonylisoleucylleucy-
lprolylserylglutamylleucylserylleucylglutaminylleucylalanylglutamylvalyla-
lanylleucylaspartylleucyllysylisoleucylarginylaspartylglutaminylisoleucyl-
glutaminylaspartyllysylisoleucyllysylglutamylvalylglutamylglutaminylseryl-
lysylalanylthreonylserylglutaminylglutamylleucylserylarginylglutaminyliso-
leucylglutaminyllysylleucylalanyllysylaspartylleucylthreonylthreonylisole-
ucylleucylthreonyllysylleucyllysylalanyllysylthreonylaspartylasparaginylv-
alylvalylglutaminylalanyllysylthreonylaspartylglutaminyllysylvalylleucylg-
lycylglutamylglutamylleucylaspartylglycylcysteinylasparaginylseryllysylle-
ucylmethionylglutamylleucylaspartylalanylalanylvalylglutaminyllysylphenyl-
alanylleucylglutamylglutaminylasparaginylglycylglutaminylleucylglycyllysy-
lprolylleucylalanyllysyllysylisoleucylglycyllysylleucylthreonylglutamylle-
ucylhistidylglutaminylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylarginylglutaminylalanylg-
lutamylasparaginylarginylleucylseryllysylleucylasparaginylglutaminylalany-
lalanylserylhistidylleucylglutamylglutamyltyrosylasparaginylglutamylmethi-
onylleucylglutamylleucylisoleucylleucyllysyltryptophylisoleucylglutamylly-
sylalanyllysylvalylleucylalanylhistidylglycylthreonylisoleucylalanyltrypt-
ophylasparaginylserylalanylserylglutaminylleucylarginylglutamylglutaminyl-
tyrosylisoleucylleucylhistidylglutaminylthreonylleucylleucylglutamylgluta-
mylseryllysylglutamylisoleucylaspartylserylglutamylleucylglutamylalanylme-
thionylthreonylglutamyllysylleucylglutaminyltyrosylleucylthreonylserylval-
yltyrosylcysteinylthreonylglutamyllysylmethionylserylglutaminylglutaminyl-
valylalanylglutamylleucylglycylarginylglutamylthreonylglutamylglutamylleu-
cylarginylglutaminylmethionylisoleucyllysylisoleucylarginylleucylglutamin-
ylasparaginylleucylglutaminylaspartylalanylalanyllysylaspartylmethionylly-
syllysylphenylalanylglutamylalanylglutamylleucyllysyllysylleucylglutaminy-
lalanylalanylleucylglutamylglutaminylalanylglutaminylalanylthreonylleucyl-
threonylserylprolylglutamylvalylglycylarginylleucylserylleucyllysylglutam-
ylglutaminylleucylserylhistidylarginylglutaminylhistidylleucylleucylseryl-
glutamylmethionylglutamylserylleucyllysylprolyllysylvalylglutaminylalanyl-
valylglutaminylleucylcysteinylglutaminylserylalanylleucylarginylisoleucyl-
prolylglutamylaspartylvalylvalylalanylserylleucylprolylleucylcysteinylhis-
tidylalanylalanylleucylarginylleucylglutaminylglutamylglutamylalanylseryl-
arginylleucylglutaminylhistidylthreonylalanylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminy-
lcysteinylasparaginylisoleucylmethionylglutaminylalanylalanylvalylvalylgl-
utaminyltyrosylglutamylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylglutaminylglutamylmethion-
yllysylhistidylleucylglutaminylglutaminylleucylisoleucylglutamylglycylala-
nylhistidylarginylglutamylisoleucylglutamylaspartyllysylprolylvalylalanyl-
threonylserylasparaginylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylleucylglutaminylalanyl-
glutaminylisoleucylserylarginylhistidylglutamylglutamylleucylalanylglutam-
inyllysylisoleucyllysylglycyltyrosylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylisoleucyl-
alanylserylleucylasparaginylseryllysylcysteinyllysylmethionylleucylthreon-
ylmethionyllysylalanyllysylhistidylalanylthreonylmethionylleucylleucylthr-
eonylvalylthreonylglutamylvalylglutamylglycylleucylalanylglutamylglycylth-
reonylglutamylaspartylleucylaspartylglycylglutamylleucylleucylprolylthreo-
nylprolylserylalanylhistidylprolylserylvalylvalylmethionylmethionylthreon-
ylalanylglycylarginylcysteinylhistidylthreonylleucylleucylserylprolylvaly-
lthreonylglutamylglutamylserylglycylglutamylglutamylglycylthreonylasparag-
inylserylglutamylisoleucylserylserylprolylprolylalanylcysteinylarginylser-
ylprolylserylprolylvalylalanylasparaginylthreonylaspartylalanylserylvalyl-
asparaginylglutaminylaspartylisoleucylalanyltyrosyltyrosylglutaminylalany-
lleucylserylalanylglutamylarginylleucylglutaminylthreonylaspartylalanylal-
anyllysylisoleucylhistidylprolylserylthreonylserylalanylserylglutaminylgl-
utamylphenylalanyltyrosylglutamylprolylglycylleucylglutamylprolylserylala-
nylthreonylalanyllysylleucylglycylaspartylleucylglutaminylarginylseryltry-
ptophylglutamylthreonylleucyllysylasparaginylvalylisoleucylserylglutamyll-
ysylglutaminylarginylthreonylleucyltyrosylglutamylalanylleucylglutamylarg-
inylglutaminylglutaminyllysyltyrosylglutaminylaspartylserylleucylglutamin-
ylserylisoleucylserylthreonyllysylmethionylglutamylalanylisoleucylglutamy-
lleucyllysylleucylserylglutamylserylprolylglutamylprolylglycylarginylsery-
lprolylglutamylserylglutaminylmethionylalanylglutamylhistidylglutaminylal-
anylleucylmethionylaspartylglutamylisoleucylleucylmethionylleucylglutamin-
ylaspartylglutamylisoleucylasparaginylglutamylleucylglutaminylserylseryll-
eucylalanylglutamylglutamylleucylvalylserylglutamylserylcysteinylglutamyl-
alanylaspartylprolylalanylglutamylglutaminylleucylalanylleucylglutaminyls-
erylthreonylleucylthreonylvalylleucylalanylglutamylarginylmethionylserylt-
hreonylisoleucylarginylmethionyllysylalanylserylglycyllysylarginylglutami-
nylleucylleucylglutamylglutamyllysylleucylasparaginylaspartylglutaminylle-
ucylglutamylglutamylglutaminylarginylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylalanylle-
ucylglutaminylarginyltyrosylarginylcysteinylglutamylalanylaspartylglutamy-
lleucylaspartylseryltryptophylleucylleucylserylthreonyllysylalanylthreony-
lleucylaspartylthreonylalanylleucylserylprolylprolyllysylglutamylprolylme-
thionylaspartylmethionylglutamylalanylglutaminylleucylmethionylaspartylcy-
steinylglutaminylasparaginylmethionylleucylvalylglutamylisoleucylglutamyl-
glutaminyllysylvalylvalylalanylleucylserylglutamylleucylserylvalylhistidy-
lasparaginylglutamylasparaginylleucylleucylleucylglutamylglycyllysylalany-
lhistidylthreonyllysylaspartylglutamylalanylglutamylglutaminylleucylalany-
lglycyllysylleucylarginylarginylleucyllysylglycylserylleucylleucylglutamy-
lleucylglutaminylarginylalanylleucylhistidylaspartyllysylglutaminylleucyl-
asparaginylmethionylglutaminylglycylthreonylalanylglutaminylglutamyllysyl-
glutamylglutamylserylaspartylvalylaspartylleucylthreonylalanylthreonylglu-
taminylserylprolylglycylvalylglutaminylglutamyltryptophylleucylalanylglut-
aminylalanylarginylthreonylthreonyltryptophylthreonylglutaminylglutaminyl-
arginylglutaminylserylserylleucylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminyllysylgluta-
mylleucylglutamylglutaminylglutamylleucylalanylglutamylglutaminyllysylser-
ylleucylleucylarginylserylvalylalanylserylarginylglycylglutamylglutamylis-
oleucylleucylisoleucylglutaminylhistidylserylalanylalanylglutamylthreonyl-
serylglycylaspartylalanylglycylglutamyllysylprolylaspartylvalylleucylsery-
lglutaminylglutamylleucylglycylmethionylglutamylglycylglutamyllysylseryls-
erylalanylglutamylaspartylglutaminylmethionylarginylmethionyllysyltryptop-
hylglutamylserylleucylhistidylglutaminylglutamylphenylalanylserylthreonyl-
lysylglutaminyllysylleucylleucylglutaminylasparaginylvalylleucylglutamylg-
lutaminylglutamylglutaminylglutamylglutaminylvalylleucyltyrosylserylargin-
ylprolylasparaginylarginylleucylleucylserylglycylvalylprolylleucyltyrosyl-
lysylglycylaspartylvalylprolylthreonylglutaminylaspartyllysylserylalanylv-
alylthreonylserylleucylleucylaspartylglycylleucylasparaginylglutaminylala-
nylphenylalanylglutamylglutamylvalylserylserylglutaminylserylglycylglycyl-
alanyllysylarginylglutaminylserylisoleucylhistidylleucylglutamylglutaminy-
llysylleucyltyrosylaspartylglycylvalylserylalanylthreonylserylthreonyltry-
ptophylleucylaspartylaspartylvalylglutamylglutamylarginylleucylphenylalan-
ylvalylalanylthreonylalanylleucylleucylprolylglutamylglutamylthreonylglut-
amylthreonylcysteinylleucylphenylalanylasparaginylglutaminylglutamylisole-
ucylleucylalanyllysylaspartylisoleucyllysylglutamylmethionylserylglutamyl-
glutamylmethionylaspartyllysylasparaginyllysylasparaginylleucylphenylalan-
ylserylglutaminylalanylphenylalanylprolylglutamylasparaginylglycylasparty-
lasparaginylarginylaspartylvalylisoleucylglutamylaspartylthreonylleucylgl-
ycylcysteinylleucylleucylglycylarginylleucylserylleucylleucylaspartylsery-
lvalylvalylasparaginylglutaminylarginylcysteinylhistidylglutaminylmethion-
yllysylglutamylarginylleucylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucylleucylasparaginy-
lphenylalanylglutaminylasparaginylaspartylleucyllysylvalylleucylphenylala-
nylthreonylserylleucylalanylaspartylasparaginyllysyltyrosylisoleucylisole-
ucylleucylglutaminyllysylleucylalanylasparaginylvalylphenylalanylglutamyl-
glutaminylprolylvalylalanylglutamylglutaminylisoleucylglutamylalanylisole-
ucylglutaminylglutaminylalanylglutamylaspartylglycylleucyllysylglutamylph-
enylalanylaspartylalanylglycylisoleucylisoleucylglutamylleucyllysylarginy-
larginylglycylaspartyllysylleucylglutaminylvalylglutamylglutaminylprolyls-
erylmethionylglutaminylglutamylleucylseryllysylleucylglutaminylaspartylme-
thionyltyrosylaspartylglutamylleucylmethionylmethionylisoleucylisoleucylg-
lycylserylarginylarginylserylglycylleucylasparaginylglutaminylasparaginyl-
leucylthreonylleucyllysylserylglutaminyltyrosylglutamylarginylalanylleucy-
lglutaminylaspartylleucylalanylaspartylleucylleucylglutamylthreonylglycyl-
glutaminylglutamyllysylmethionylalanylglycylaspartylglutaminyllysylisoleu-
cylisoleucylvalylserylseryllysylglutamylglutamylisoleucylglutaminylglutam-
inylleucylleucylaspartyllysylhistidyllysylglutamyltyrosylphenylalanylglut-
aminylglycylleucylglutamylserylhistidylmethionylisoleucylleucylthreonylgl-
utamylthreonylleucylphenylalanylarginyllysylisoleucylisoleucylserylphenyl-
alanylalanylvalylglutaminyllysylglutamylthreonylglutaminylphenylalanylhis-
tidylthreonylglutamylleucylmethionylalanylglutaminylalanylserylalanylvaly-
lleucyllysylarginylalanylhistidyllysylarginylglycylvalylglutamylleucylglu-
tamyltyrosylisoleucylleucylglutamylthreonyltryptophylserylhistidylleucyla-
spartylglutamylaspartylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylleucylserylarginylglut-
aminylleucylglutamylvalylvalylglutamylserylserylisoleucylprolylserylvalyl-
glycylleucylvalylglutamylglutamylasparaginylglutamylaspartylarginylleucyl-
isoleucylaspartylarginylisoleucylthreonylleucyltyrosylglutaminylhistidyll-
eucyllysylserylserylleucylasparaginylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylprolyllysyl-
leucyltyrosylglutaminylvalylleucylaspartylaspartylglycyllysylarginylleucy-
lleucylisoleucylserylisoleucylserylcysteinylserylaspartylleucylglutamylse-
rylglutaminylleucylasparaginylglutaminylleucylglycylglutamylcysteinyltryp-
tophylleucylserylasparaginylthreonylasparaginyllysylmethionylseryllysylgl-
utamylleucylhistidylarginylleucylglutamylthreonylisoleucylleucyllysylhist-
idyltryptophylthreonylarginyltyrosylglutaminylserylglutamylserylalanylasp-
artylleucylisoleucylhistidyltryptophylleucylglutaminylserylalanyllysylasp-
artylarginylleucylglutamylphenylalanyltryptophylthreonylglutaminylglutami-
nylserylvalylthreonylvalylprolylglutaminylglutamylleucylglutamylmethionyl-
valylarginylaspartylhistidylleucylasparaginylalanylphenylalanylleucylglut-
amylphenylalanylseryllysylglutamylvalylaspartylalanylglutaminylserylseryl-
leucyllysylserylserylvalylleucylserylthreonylglycylasparaginylglutaminyll-
eucylleucylarginylleucyllysyllysylvalylaspartylthreonylalanylthreonylleuc-
ylarginylserylglutamylleucylserylarginylisoleucylaspartylserylglutaminylt-
ryptophylthreonylaspartylleucylleucylthreonylasparaginylisoleucylprolylal-
anylvalylglutaminylglutamyllysylleucylhistidylglutaminylleucylglutaminylm-
ethionylaspartyllysylleucylprolylserylarginylhistidylalanylisoleucylseryl-
glutamylvalylmethionylseryltryptophylisoleucylserylleucylmethionylglutamy-
lasparaginylvalylisoleucylglutaminyllysylaspartylglutamylaspartylasparagi-
nylisoleucyllysylasparaginylserylisoleucylglycyltyrosyllysylalanylisoleuc-
ylhistidylglutamyltyrosylleucylglutaminyllysyltyrosyllysylglycylphenylala-
nyllysylisoleucylaspartylisoleucylasparaginylcysteinyllysylglutaminylleuc-
ylthreonylvalylaspartylphenylalanylvalylasparaginylglutaminylserylvalylle-
ucylglutaminylisoleucylserylserylglutaminylaspartylvalylglutamylseryllysy-
larginylserylaspartyllysylthreonylaspartylphenylalanylalanylglutamylgluta-
minylleucylglycylalanylmethionylasparaginyllysylseryltryptophylglutaminyl-
isoleucylleucylglutaminylglycylleucylvalylthreonylglutamyllysylisoleucylg-
lutaminylleucylleucylglutamylglycylleucylleucylglutamylseryltryptophylser-
ylglutamyltyrosylglutamylasparaginylasparaginylvalylglutaminylcysteinylle-
ucyllysylthreonyltryptophylphenylalanylglutamylthreonylglutaminylglutamyl-
lysylarginylleucyllysylglutaminylglutaminylhistidylarginylisoleucylglycyl-
aspartylglutaminylalanylserylvalylglutaminylasparaginylalanylleucyllysyla-
spartylcysteinylglutaminylaspartylleucylglutamylaspartylleucylisoleucylly-
sylalanyllysylglutamyllysylglutamylvalylglutamyllysylisoleucylglutamylglu-
taminylasparaginylglycylleucylalanylleucylisoleucylglutaminylasparaginyll-
ysyllysylglutamylaspartylvalylserylserylisoleucylvalylmethionylserylthreo-
nylleucylarginylglutamylleucylglycylglutaminylthreonyltryptophylalanylasp-
araginylleucylaspartylhistidylmethionylvalylglycylglutaminylleucyllysylis-
oleucylleucylleucyllysylserylvalylleucylaspartylglutaminyltryptophylseryl-
serylhistidyllysylvalylalanylphenylalanylaspartyllysylisoleucylasparaginy-
lseryltyrosylleucylmethionylglutamylalanylarginyltyrosylserylleucylseryla-
rginylphenylalanylarginylleucylleucylthreonylglycylserylleucylglutamylala-
nylvalylglutaminylvalylglutaminylvalylaspartylasparaginylleucylglutaminyl-
asparaginylleucylglutaminylaspartylaspartylleucylglutamyllysylglutaminylg-
lutamylarginylserylleucylglutaminyllysylphenylalanylglycylserylisoleucylt-
hreonylasparaginylglutaminylleucylleucyllysylglutamylcysteinylhistidylpro-
lylprolylvalylthreonylglutamylthreonylleucylthreonylasparaginylthreonylle-
ucyllysylglutamylvalylasparaginylmethionylarginyltryptophylasparaginylasp-
araginylleucylleucylglutamylglutamylisoleucylalanylglutamylglutaminylleuc-
ylglutaminylserylseryllysylalanylleucylleucylglutaminylleucyltryptophylgl-
utaminylarginyltyrosyllysylaspartyltyrosylseryllysylglutaminylcysteinylal-
anylserylthreonylvalylglutaminylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylaspartylargin-
ylthreonylasparaginylglutamylleucylleucyllysylalanylalanylthreonylasparag-
inyllysylaspartylisoleucylalanylaspartylaspartylglutamylvalylalanylthreon-
yltryptophylisoleucylglutaminylaspartylcysteinylasparaginylaspartylleucyl-
leucyllysylglycylleucylglycylthreonylvalyllysylaspartylserylleucylphenyla-
lanylphenylalanylleucylhistidylglutamylleucylglycylglutamylglutaminylleuc-
yllysylglutaminylglutaminylvalylaspartylalanylserylalanylalanylserylalany-
lisoleucylglutaminylserylaspartylglutaminylleucylserylleucylserylglutamin-
ylhistidylleucylcysteinylalanylleucylglutamylglutaminylalanylleucylcystei-
nyllysylglutaminylglutaminylthreonylserylleucylglutaminylalanylglycylvaly-
lleucylaspartyltyrosylglutamylthreonylphenylalanylalanyllysylserylleucylg-
lutamylalanylleucylglutamylalanyltryptophylisoleucylvalylglutamylalanylgl-
utamylglutamylisoleucylleucylglutaminylglycylglutaminylaspartylprolylsery-
lhistidylserylserylaspartylleucylserylthreonylisoleucylglutaminylglutamyl-
arginylmethionylglutamylglutamylleucyllysylglycylglutaminylmethionylleucy-
llysylphenylalanylserylserylmethionylalanylprolylaspartylleucylaspartylar-
ginylleucylasparaginylglutamylleucylglycyltyrosylarginylleucylprolylleucy-
lasparaginylaspartyllysylglutamylisoleucyllysylarginylmethionylglutaminyl-
asparaginylleucylasparaginylarginylhistidyltryptophylserylleucylisoleucyl-
serylserylglutaminylthreonylthreonylglutamylarginylphenylalanylseryllysyl-
leucylglutaminylserylphenylalanylleucylleucylglutaminylhistidylglutaminyl-
threonylphenylalanylleucylglutamyllysylcysteinylglutamylthreonyltryptophy-
lmethionylglutamylphenylalanylleucylvalylglutaminylthreonylglutamylglutam-
inyllysylleucylalanylvalylglutamylisoleucylserylglycylasparaginyltyrosylg-
lutaminylhistidylleucylleucylglutamylglutaminylglutaminylarginylalanylhis-
tidylglutamylleucylphenylalanylglutaminylalanylglutamylmethionylphenylala-
nylserylarginylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucylleucylhistidylserylisoleucyli-
soleucylisoleucylaspartylglycylglutaminylarginylleucylleucylglutamylgluta-
minylglycylglutaminylvalylaspartylaspartylarginylaspartylglutamylphenylal-
anylasparaginylleucyllysylleucylthreonylleucylleucylserylasparaginylgluta-
minyltryptophylglutaminylglycylvalylisoleucylarginylarginylalanylglutamin-
ylglutaminylarginylarginylglycylisoleucylisoleucylaspartylserylglutaminyl-
isoleucylarginylglutaminyltryptophylglutaminylarginyltyrosylarginylglutam-
ylmethionylalanylglutamyllysylleucylarginyllysyltryptophylleucylvalylglut-
amylvalylseryltyrosylleucylprolylmethionylserylglycylleucylglycylserylval-
ylprolylisoleucylprolylleucylglutaminylglutaminylalanylarginylthreonylleu-
cylphenylalanylaspartylglutamylvalylglutaminylphenylalanyllysylglutamylly-
sylvalylphenylalanylleucylarginylglutaminylglutaminylglycylseryltyrosylis-
oleucylleucylthreonylvalylglutamylalanylglycyllysylglutaminylleucylleucyl-
leucylserylalanylaspartylserylglycylalanylglutamylalanylalanylleucylgluta-
minylalanylglutamylleucylalanylglutamylisoleucylglutaminylglutamyllysyltr-
yptophyllysylserylalanylserylmethionylarginylleucylglutamylglutamylglutam-
inyllysyllysyllysylleucylalanylphenylalanylleucylleucyllysylaspartyltrypt-
ophylglutamyllysylcysteinylglutamyllysylglycylisoleucylalanylaspartylsery-
lleucylglutamyllysylleucylarginylthreonylphenylalanyllysyllysyllysylleucy-
lserylglutaminylserylleucylprolylaspartylhistidylhistidylglutamylglutamyl-
leucylhistidylalanylglutamylglutaminylmethionylarginylcysteinyllysylgluta-
mylleucylglutamylasparaginylalanylvalylglycylseryltryptophylthreonylaspar-
tylaspartylleucylthreonylglutaminylleucylserylleucylleucyllysylaspartylth-
reonylleucylserylalanyltyrosylisoleucylserylalanylaspartylaspartylisoleuc-
ylserylisoleucylleucylasparaginylglutamylarginylvalylglutamylleucylleucyl-
glutaminylarginylglutaminyltryptophylglutamylglutamylleucylcysteinylhisti-
dylglutaminylleucylserylleucylarginylarginylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucyl-
glycylglutamylarginylleucylasparaginylglutamyltryptophylalanylvalylphenyl-
alanylserylglutamyllysylasparaginyllysylglutamylleucylcysteinylglutamyltr-
yptophylleucylthreonylglutaminylmethionylglutamylseryllysylvalylserylglut-
aminylasparaginylglycylaspartylisoleucylleucylisoleucylglutamylglutamylme-
thionylisoleucylglutamyllysylleucyllysyllysylaspartyltyrosylglutaminylglu-
tamylglutamylisoleucylalanylisoleucylalanylglutaminylglutamylasparaginyll-
ysylisoleucylglutaminylleucylglutaminylglutaminylmethionylglycylglutamyla-
rginylleucylalanyllysylalanylserylhistidylglutamylseryllysylalanylserylgl-
utamylisoleucylglutamyltyrosyllysylleucylglycyllysylvalylasparaginylaspar-
tylarginyltryptophylglutaminylhistidylleucylleucylaspartylleucylisoleucyl-
alanylalanylarginylvalyllysyllysylleucyllysylglutamylthreonylleucylvalyla-
lanylvalylglutaminylglutaminylleucylaspartyllysylasparaginylmethionylsery-
lserylleucylarginylthreonyltryptophylleucylalanylhistidylisoleucylglutamy-
lserylglutamylleucylalanyllysylprolylisoleucylvalyltyrosylaspartylserylcy-
steinylasparaginylserylglutamylglutamylisoleucylglutaminylarginyllysylleu-
cylasparaginylglutamylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylleucylglutaminylarginyl-
aspartylisoleucylglutamyllysylhistidylserylthreonylglycylvalylalanylseryl-
valylleucylasparaginylleucylcysteinylglutamylvalylleucylleucylhistidylasp-
artylcysteinylaspartylalanylcysteinylalanylthreonylaspartylalanylglutamyl-
cysteinylaspartylserylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylalanylthreonylarginyla-
sparaginylleucylaspartylarginylarginyltryptophylarginylasparaginylisoleuc-
ylcysteinylalanylmethionylserylmethionylglutamylarginylarginylleucyllysyl-
isoleucylglutamylglutamylthreonyltryptophylarginylleucyltryptophylglutami-
nyllysylphenylalanylleucylaspartylaspartyltyrosylserylarginylphenylalanyl-
glutamylaspartyltryptophylleucyllysylserylserylglutamylarginylthreonylala-
nylalanylphenylalanylprolylserylserylserylglycylvalylisoleucyltyrosylthre-
onylvalylalanyllysylglutamylglutamylleucyllysyllysylphenylalanylglutamyla-
lanylphenylalanylglutaminylarginylglutaminylvalylhistidylglutamylcysteiny-
lleucylthreonylglutaminylleucylglutamylleucylisoleucylasparaginyllysylglu-
taminyltyrosylarginylarginylleucylalanylarginylglutamylasparaginylarginyl-
threonylaspartylserylalanylcysteinylserylleucyllysylglutaminylmethionylva-
lylhistidylglutamylglycylasparaginylglutaminylarginyltryptophylaspartylas-
paraginylleucylglutaminyllysylarginylvalylthreonylserylisoleucylleucylarg-
inylarginylleucyllysylhistidylphenylalanylisoleucylglycylglutaminylarginy-
lglutamylglutamylphenylalanylglutamylthreonylalanylarginylaspartylserylis-
oleucylleucylvalyltryptophylleucylthreonylglutamylmethionylaspartylleucyl-
glutaminylleucylthreonylasparaginylisoleucylglutamylhistidylphenylalanyls-
erylglutamylcysteinylaspartylvalylglutaminylalanyllysylisoleucyllysylglut-
aminylleucyllysylalanylphenylalanylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylisoleucyls-
erylleucylasparaginylhistidylasparaginyllysylisoleucylglutamylglutaminyli-
soleucylisoleucylalanylglutaminylglycylglutamylglutaminylleucylisoleucylg-
lutamyllysylserylglutamylprolylleucylaspartylalanylalanylisoleucylisoleuc-
ylglutamylglutamylglutamylleucylaspartylglutamylleucylarginylarginyltyros-
ylcysteinylglutaminylglutamylvalylphenylalanylglycylarginylvalylglutamyla-
rginyltyrosylhistidyllysyllysylleucylisoleucylarginylleucylprolylleucylpr-
olylaspartylaspartylglutamylhistidylaspartylleucylserylaspartylarginylglu-
tamylleucylglutamylleucylglutamylaspartylserylalanylalanylleucylserylaspa-
rtylleucylhistidyltryptophylhistidylaspartylarginylserylalanylaspartylser-
ylleucylleucylserylprolylglutaminylprolylserylserylasparaginylleucylseryl-
leucylserylleucylalanylglutaminylprolylleucylarginylserylglutamylarginyls-
erylglycylarginylaspartylthreonylprolylalanylserylvalylaspartylserylisole-
ucylprolylleucylglutamyltryptophylaspartylhistidylaspartyltyrosylaspartyl-
leucylserylarginylaspartylleucylglutamylserylalanylmethionylserylarginyla-
lanylleucylprolylserylglutamylaspartylglutamylglutamylglycylglutaminylasp-
artylaspartyllysylaspartylphenylalanyltyrosylleucylarginylglycylalanylval-
ylalanylleucylserylglycylaspartylhistidylserylalanylleucylglutamylserylgl-
utaminylisoleucylarginylglutaminylleucylglycyllysylalanylleucylaspartylas-
partylserylarginylphenylalanylglutaminylisoleucylglutaminylglutaminylthre-
onylglutamylasparaginylisoleucylisoleucylarginylseryllysylthreonylprolylt-
hreonylglycylprolylglutamylleucylaspartylthreonylseryltyrosyllysylglycylt-
yrosylmethionyllysylleucylleucylglycylglutamylcysteinylserylserylseryliso-
leucylaspartylserylvalyllysylarginylleucylglutamylhistidyllysylleucyllysy-
lglutamylglutamylglutamylglutamylserylleucylprolylglycylphenylalanylvalyl-
asparaginylleucylhistidylserylthreonylglutamylthreonylglutaminylthreonyla-
lanylglycylvalylisoleucylaspartylarginyltryptophylglutamylleucylleucylglu-
taminylalanylglutaminylalanylleucylseryllysylglutamylleucylarginylmethion-
yllysylglutaminylasparaginylleucylglutaminyllysyltryptophylglutaminylglut-
aminylphenylalanylasparaginylserylaspartylleucylasparaginylserylisoleucyl-
tryptophylalanyltryptophylleucylglycylaspartylthreonylglutamylglutamylglu-
tamylleucylglutamylglutaminylleucylglutaminylarginylleucylglutamylleucyls-
erylthreonylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylglutamylleucylglu-
taminylisoleucyllysyllysylleucyllysylglutamylleucylglutaminyllysylalanylv-
alylaspartylhistidylarginyllysylalanylisoleucylisoleucylleucylserylisoleu-
cylasparaginylleucylcysteinylserylprolylglutamylphenylalanylthreonylgluta-
minylalanylaspartylseryllysylglutamylserylarginylaspartylleucylglutaminyl-
aspartylarginylleucylserylglutaminylmethionylasparaginylglycylarginyltryp-
tophylaspartylarginylvalylcysteinylserylleucylleucylglutamylglutamyltrypt-
ophylarginylglycylleucylleucylglutaminylaspartylalanylleucylmethionylglut-
aminylcysteinylglutaminylglycylphenylalanylhistidylglutamylmethionylseryl-
histidylglycylleucylleucylleucylmethionylleucylglutamylasparaginylisoleuc-
ylaspartylarginylarginyllysylasparaginylglutamylisoleucylvalylprolylisole-
ucylaspartylserylasparaginylleucylaspartylalanylglutamylisoleucylleucylgl-
utaminylaspartylhistidylhistidyllysylglutaminylleucylmethionylglutaminyli-
soleucyllysylhistidylglutamylleucylleucylglutamylserylglutaminylleucylarg-
inylvalylalanylserylleucylglutaminylaspartylmethionylserylcysteinylglutam-
inylleucylleucylvalylasparaginylalanylglutamylglycylthreonylaspartylcyste-
inylleucylglutamylalanyllysylglutamyllysylvalylhistidylvalylisoleucylglyc-
ylasparaginylarginylleucyllysylleucylleucylleucyllysylglutamylvalylseryla-
rginylhistidylisoleucyllysylglutamylleucylglutamyllysylleucylleucylaspart-
ylvalylserylserylserylglutaminylglutaminylaspartylleucylserylseryltryptop-
hylserylserylalanylaspartylglutamylleucylaspartylthreonylserylglycylseryl-
valylserylprolylthreonylserylglycylarginylserylthreonylprolylasparaginyla-
rginylglutaminyllysylthreonylprolylarginylglycyllysylcysteinylserylleucyl-
serylglutaminylprolylglycylprolylserylvalylserylserylprolylhistidylseryla-
rginylserylthreonyllysylglycylglycylserylaspartylserylserylleucylserylglu-
tamylprolylglycylprolylglycylarginylserylglycylarginylglycylphenylalanyll-
eucylphenylalanylarginylvalylleucylarginylalanylalanylleucylprolylleucylg-
lutaminylleucylleucylleucylleucylleucylleucylisoleucylglycylleucylalanylc-
ysteinylleucylvalylprolylmethionylserylglutamylglutamylaspartyltyrosylser-
ylcysteinylalanylleucylserylasparaginylasparaginylphenylalanylalanylargin-
ylserylphenylalanylhistidylprolylmethionylleucylarginyltyrosylthreonylasp-
araginylglycylprolylprolylprolylleucine (it means titin)



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Woah that was one long post


----------



## Seriel (Jan 1, 2017)

http://www.howtogeek.com/249966/how-to-install-and-use-the-linux-bash-shell-on-windows-10/


----------



## graeme122 (Jan 1, 2017)

Amazon Joe Reviews


----------



## Seriel (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## raulpica (Jan 2, 2017)

"Cho-Zets Dynamic!"


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2017)

Night. hugs and gently gropes


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2017)

~rule34 panties


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 2, 2017)

Parappa the Claus


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 2, 2017)

tear your touch screen right up


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 2, 2017)

kimono trap


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 2, 2017)

https://3ds.guide/


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2017)

(god why is that in my clipboard)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 3, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/attachments/ubuntu-7-04-png.73550/


----------



## Ricken (Jan 3, 2017)

http://torchbrowser.com/


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> (god why is that in my clipboard)



This is one of the reasons I want to be black.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 3, 2017)

http://waifu2x.booru.pics/outfiles/6c5cc756db5a44859aef9bac0dbd0877ae170903_s2_n1.png


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 3, 2017)

!)!!%^^


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_U


----------



## xtheman (Jan 3, 2017)

Until Ninty releases version 12.0 with added stability™


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Symmenix_/status/816330602764992512


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 4, 2017)

http://static4.businessinsider.com/image/56c640526e97c625048b822a-480/donald-trump.jpg


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 6, 2017)

n o d e


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 7, 2017)

Dildos in one form or another have been present in society throughout history.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Artificial insemination.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2017)

*THE ALAN PARSONS PROJECT LYRICS*
"Separate Lives"

It's been a long road
We've walked the last mile
We reach the same conclusion
And we stop for a while

Together we know
The way we must go
We're leaving an illusion
That's for us to share
Only for us to share

We live our separate lives
And go our different ways
Cause we don't see eye to eye
And we can't stand face to face

We live our separate lives
While counting all the days
Till the two of us arrive
In another time and place

We share the same thoughts
We read the same lines
We meet on sad occasions
And in happier times

A spoken goodbye
And both of us try
To walk away in silence
That's for us to share
Only for us to share

We live our separate lives
And go our different ways
Cause we don't see eye to eye
And we can't stand face to face

We live our separate lives
While counting all the days
Till the two of us arrive
In another time and place

And always goodbye
But heaven knows why
I can't erase the memory
That's for us to share
Only for us to share
Only for us to share

We live our separate lives
And go our different ways
Cause we don't see eye to eye
And we can't stand face to face

We live our separate lives
While counting all the days
Till the two of us arrive
In another time and place


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2017)

guisadop said:


> 3 words.
> Piracy IS Stealing
> Really at this point in time it isn't about the third party developers making games for the vita as they are the ones who are going to get effected. In turn if games stop coming out you are directly effecting vita owners who bought a vita, bought vita games and overall supported the people developing games for the platform.
> Really the problem is, I and many other vita owners, are annoyed. We're annoyed because of the potential effects piracy can have on a system like the vita and we're annoyed at the selfish people who want to pirate stuff.


i agree, although they dont care  ._.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/105770154/


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2017)

You fail to see if cuz you fail you read it, you fucking troglodyte


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

oral sex


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Raika (Jan 8, 2017)

I NEED HEALING


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 9, 2017)

oh-double-you-oh


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 9, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dat_Boi


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 9, 2017)

speaking of bara I guess I'll go read some


----------



## Lucar (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 10, 2017)

_including Halo Wars 2, Crackdown 3, State of Decay 2, Sea _


----------



## xtheman (Jan 10, 2017)

~rule34 donald_trump


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 10, 2017)

bean is hank hill are you bamboozled yet


----------



## Touko White (Jan 10, 2017)

~/Desktop/Shit Box/Emulators/SNES/ZSNES/sav

me trying to unfuck certain corrupted folder but it didn't work


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'll have popcorn for fucking days.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 12, 2017)

Spoiler: Paste Stuff



Absolunote
erase or zero
FREELY TOMORROW
Ievan Polkka (Extra Extreme)
magnet
melody...
Packaged (Extra Extreme)
Paradichlorobenzene (Unofficial beatmap)
PIANO*GIRL
Sadistic.Music∞Factory (Unofficial and official)
The secret garden
Two Faced Lovers (Extra Extreme, Unofficial, Original)
Weekender Girl
Amatsu Kitsune
Common World Domination (Unofficial and official)
Electro-Saturator
This is the Happiness and Peace of Mind Committee
Systematic Love
Sweet Magic
Den Paradigm
NegaPosi*Continues
High School Days (Extra Extreme and Extreme)
PianoxFortexScandal
Hibikase
I'll Make You Do The Miku Miku (Extra Extreme and Extreme)
Melt (Extra Extreme)
Rolling Girl (Unofficial and official)
World's End Dancehall -Live Dance Edition-
Two Walking Breaths
2D Dream Fever (Unofficial and official)
Ultimate Medley (Unofficial)
The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku (EXTRA EXTREME and Extreme)
End of Solitude -extend edition- (Extra Extreme)
AiDee (Unofficial)
Travel Beyond The Moon
Meltdown (Extra Extreme)
Unrequited Love Samba (Extra Extreme)
Musunde Hiraite Rasetsu to Mukuro (Extra Extreme)
Reverse Rainbow (Unofficial)



I'm not even joking on this one


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2017)

https://www.twitch.tv/djcutman


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 12, 2017)

Opus replaces both Vorbis and Speex for new applications, and several blind listening tests have ranked it higher-quality than any other standard audio format at any given bitrate until transparency is reached, including MP3, AAC, and HE-AAC.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 12, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Support-Roun...e=UTF8&qid=1484241918&sr=8-14&keywords=Switch


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 12, 2017)

BARNIES and DORAS


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 12, 2017)

Jack Haptic BRYE,
what were you thinking


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 13, 2017)

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2017)

if(isPressed(VPAD_BUTTON_A)) doSomething(printf(Hello));


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 13, 2017)

If Voxel's just going to keep deleting my comments off his posts he might as well just block me outright.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2017)

My name is Luke, I am a time traveller from the year 2020. In 2017 Nintendo launched their new console: the Nintendo switch… one month later, in a shock announcement, Sega announced the Dreamcast 2. The release of the “Dreamiercast” created a rift right through the gaming community, thus beginning the second Nintendo vs Sega war….

Everyone picked a side. It was calm in the beginning, just the usual Facebook keyboard battles… “Mario is just a fat plumber who can’t run fast”…”Sonic can’t even fix a boiler”… admittedly these arguments were not the most creative…

Sadly, things quickly escalated into violence in the streets. Over the last 3 years I’ve lost many… too many to count. I was in my underground bunker, hoping that the roof would continue to hold through the next round of bombings. I was alone… I couldn’t let anyone else see my dark secret… a secret I was too scared to reveal… I owned both consoles. I thought it was logical, that way I could play all the best games, surely I could be on both sides right?

I wasn’t the only one. Phil owned both too, he shouted about it to everyone, claiming he’d found enlightenment. Instead of becoming the saviour he believed himself to be, he became the enemy to both sides, and they (literally) ripped him apart in the streets.

I knew I had to do something… to find a way to save everyone. The only way was to go back in time and stop the Dreamiercast from ever launching. It was too late for the switch, Nintendo would just do something else, but it wouldn’t take much to stop Sega and convince them they should stay as software developers.

Using components from both consoles I created a time machine. I travelled back to 2015 and went straight to Sega with a new idea- Sonic Mania. The idea was so genius that they immediately abandoned project Dreamiercast and put all their resources into Sonic Mania. The war was prevented, I saved everyone.

Sadly, as the Dreamiercast no longer exists in your future, my time machine has ceased to exist also, meaning I have been trapped in your time ever since.

I thought I was the only one… until now. Seeing these 70+ reviews for the Nintendo switch has made me realise that there must have been others who have also tried the console and then travelled back in time and left a review of what it was like. To you all I say- hello my brothers, I am sure you fought well. Together we will help shape a more united future.

Anyway, I’ve gone off track from my review… the Nintendo switch was a fun console - 3/5.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 13, 2017)

wine /home/2spooky/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Flips/Filps.exe


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Anyway, I’ve gone off track from my review… the Nintendo switch was a fun console - 3/5.


 "Was"?

Copy data


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 13, 2017)

虫のシンフォニー


----------



## UnobtaniumGamer (Jan 14, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/are-there-any-good-3dsx-file-editors.457167


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 14, 2017)

The Package Manager is Debian apt.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 15, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> If Voxel's just going to keep deleting my comments off his posts he might as well just block me outright.


h penissfffffffg


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 15, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> h penissfffffffg



------------------------------------------------------------
README for Internet Explorer 4.0
provided by Expert Software, Inc.
November l997       
------------------------------------------------------------
(c) Copyright Microsoft Corporation, 1997
This document provides complementary or late-breaking information  
to supplement the Microsoft Internet Explorer documentation. You  
can also look at the Microsoft(R) Web site for the latest information.
If you're looking for information about a specific program or  
component, try searching for it in the Microsoft Knowledge Base  
at http://www.microsoft.com/kb/default.asp.
------------------------
HOW TO USE THIS DOCUMENT
------------------------
To view IE4.txt on screen in Notepad, maximize the Notepad window.
To print IE4.txt, open it in Notepad or another word processor, and  
then use the Print command on the File menu.
CONTENTS
========
SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
SETUP
  Installing Internet Explorer 4.0
  Running Internet Explorer 4.0 on Windows NT
  Running Internet Explorer 4.0 on a Dual-Boot Operating System
  Uninstalling Internet Explorer 4.0
  Cannot Use Registry or ERD Files Created Before  
    Installing Internet Explorer 4.0
  Adding or Removing the Windows Desktop Update
  Installing Internet Explorer in a Language Different  
    from the Operating System Language
CONFIGURING SUBSCRIPTIONS IN AMERICA ONLINE
NOTE TO FRENCH USERS OF INTERNET EXPLORER 4.0
KNOWN ISSUES
  PICS Support in Internet Explorer 4.0
  Some Programs Do Not Detect Browser Version Correctly
  Temporary Internet Files Are Replicated  
    to the Home Directory of Roaming Users
  Using NetMeeting When Internet Explorer 4.0 Is in Offline Mode
  Access Aptiva Issues with Internet Explorer 4.0
APPLICATION COMPATIBILITY
  Adobe Acrobat: Using Internet Explorer 4.0 with  
    Adobe Acrobat Reader 3.0
  CleanSweep: Critical System Files Replaced
  DEC ClientWorks: Remove Xdmisrv.exe Before Installing  
    Internet Explorer 4.0
  Microsoft Money: Requires Updated 128-bit Extensions
  Norton Utilities and Norton Navigator
  Procomm Plus 95 Web Browser: Browser Properties Control Doesn't Work
  Stacker: Size of Host Drive Must Be Increased
  Telcom Fax: Unable to Send Network Faxes
SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
===================
To run Internet Explorer 4.0, your system must meet the following  
minimum requirements:
- A 486 with a 66 Mhz processor (Pentium processor recommended)
- For Microsoft Windows 95:
  8 MB of RAM minimum, 16 MB with Active Desktop
  For Microsoft Windows NT:
  16 MB of RAM minimum, 24 MB with Active Desktop
- For Microsoft Windows NT:  
  You must be running Service Pack 3 (or higher)
- 40 to 70 MB of hard-disk space (depending on installation type)  
- Mouse
- Modem
- CD-ROM
SETUP
=====
- Before you install Internet Explorer 4.0, you should make sure that no
  scheduled tasks are running, because they might interfere with the Setup  
  process.
- CAUTION: Do not install any previous version of Internet Explorer over  
  Internet Explorer 4.0. If you need to install an earlier version of Internet  
  Explorer, you must uninstall Internet Explorer 4.0 first.
- If you have been using Platform Preview 2 release of Internet Explorer  
  4.0, you should uninstall that version before installing the final version.  
  During the uninstall process, you will be prompted to save your Outlook  
  Express preferences; they will be used to set up Outlook Express when you  
  install Internet Explorer 4.0.  
- It is recommended that you download Internet Explorer 4.0 to a  
  directory that does not contain any other files and that will not  
  be used for any other purpose. If for some reason you want to  
  uninstall the Setup files, the download directory will be removed.  
  For information about removing the Setup files, see "Installing Internet  
  Explorer 4.0."
Installing Internet Explorer 4.0
--------------------------------
Whether you choose to install over the network or to download the  
installation files to your hard disk, the Setup files are copied to  
your hard disk. This is so you can reinstall more quickly if you need  
to. If you want to reclaim the disk space, you can remove the Setup  
directory by double-clicking the Add/Remove Programs icon in Control  
Panel and then clicking Internet Explorer 4.0 Setup Files.
You cannot install Internet Explorer 4.0 to or run it from a  
network drive. However, you can download it to a network drive.  
To do this, you must map the network drive to a drive letter on  
your computer. You cannot download Internet Explorer 4.0 to a  
UNC path.
If Internet Explorer 4.0 appears to stop responding at the end  
of Setup, you need to restart your computer manually.  
Running Internet Explorer 4.0 on Windows NT
-------------------------------------------
NOTE: You must have administrative privileges to install and  
uninstall this program on Windows NT. This includes having  
administrative privileges the first time you start your computer  
after installing or uninstalling.
You must restart your computer after installing Internet Explorer  
4.0. This is also true for some add-on components.
If you're running Internet Explorer 4.0 on Windows NT, you must  
set user permissions to Full Control for the Temporary Internet  
Files folder (cache). The user must have write permission in order  
for files to be stored in the Temporary Internet Files folder.
If you must reinstall Windows NT 4.0 Service Pack 3 (SP3) after  
you install Internet Explorer 4.0, you must specify when prompted  
that you do not want it to overwrite any files that are newer.  
After SP3 is reinstalled, carry out the following steps to update  
the registry:
1. Click the Start button, and then click Run.
2. Type the following: regsvr32 rsabase.dl
3. Click OK.
Running Internet Explorer 4.0 on a Dual-Boot Operating System
-------------------------------------------------------------
If your computer is set up to dual boot between two operating  
systems, you must install multiple instances of Internet Explorer  
4.0 in a separate directory for each operating system. For example,  
if you are running Windows 95 and Windows NT, you might want to  
install Internet Explorer 4.0 in C:\IE95 for Windows 95 and in C:\IENT  
for Windows NT. Do not try to use the same installation of Internet  
Explorer with two operating systems. If you later uninstall Internet  
Explorer 4.0, one of your operating systems may be left unbootable if  
you don't follow these steps.
Note also that if you dual boot between two operating systems  
that are configured to share a Program Files folder, and you  
uninstall an add-on component from one of your Internet Explorer  
4.0 installations, it will be removed from both of them. This is  
because the add-on files are stored in the Program Files folder.
Uninstalling Internet Explorer 4.0
----------------------------------
You can uninstall Internet Explorer 4.0 by carrying out the  
following steps:
1. In Control Panel, double-click the Add/Remove Programs icon.
2. Click Microsoft Internet Explorer 4.0, and then click Add/Remove.
3. Follow the instructions on your screen.
Cannot Use Registry or ERD Files Created Before  
  Installing Internet Explorer 4.0
-----------------------------------------------
If you install Internet Explorer 4.0 and then restore a Windows 95  
registry that was created before you installed Internet Explorer 4.0,  
or use a Windows NT Emergency Repair Disk (ERD) that was created  
before you installed Internet Explorer 4.0, you may be unable to  
start Windows 95 or Windows NT 4.0.
To resolve this problem, use the Ieremove.exe tool to remove Internet  
Explorer 4.0. For information about how to do so, open the Microsoft  
Knowledge Base at http://www.microsoft.com/kb/default.asp, and then  
see the following articles:
  For Windows 95, see Article Q166313,  
  "Removing Internet Explorer 4.0 for Windows 95 Using Ieremove.exe"
  For Windows NT, see Article Q166314,
  "Removing Internet Explorer for Windows NT 4.0 Using Ieremove.exe"
Adding or Removing the Windows Desktop Update
---------------------------------------------
To add or remove the Windows Desktop Update, carry out the following  
steps:
1. In Control Panel, double-click the Add/Remove Programs icon.
2. Click Microsoft Internet Explorer 4.0, and then click Add/Remove.
3. To remove it, click "Remove the Windows Desktop Update component  
   but keep the Internet Explorer 4.0 Web browser."
   To add it, click "Add the Windows Desktop Update component from  
   Web site," and then follow the instructions on the screen.
NOTE: For this release, clicking "Add the Windows Desktop Update  
component from Web Site" opens the Internet Explorer 4.0 components  
download page so you can download and install the Windows Desktop  
Update. If you have previously downloaded or installed the Windows  
Desktop Update, you can enable it without connecting to the Internet  
by running IE4setup.exe from your local Internet Explorer 4.0 Setup  
folder. When prompted, click Yes to enable the Windows Desktop  
Update, and then choose to upgrade only newer items.
Installing Internet Explorer in a Language Different  
  from the Operating System Language
----------------------------------------------------
If you install a version of Internet Explorer in a language  
different from the language of the operating system you are  
running, the Windows Desktop Update will not be installed.
CONFIGURING SUBSCRIPTIONS IN AMERICA ONLINE
===========================================
If you want, you can manually update your subscriptions through  
America Online by carrying out the following steps:
1. Right-click the Internet Explorer icon, and then click Properties.
2. Click the Connection tab.
3. Select the "Connect to the Internet using a local area network"  
   check box.
4. In the Proxy Server area, make sure that the "Access the Internet  
   using a proxy server" check box is not selected.
5. Connect to America Online, and then log on.
6. Open Internet Explorer.
7. Click the Favorites menu, and then click Update All Subscriptions.
NOTE TO FRENCH USERS OF INTERNET EXPLORER 4.0
=============================================
In order to comply with French laws on the use of encryption  
material, the following features have been disabled for users  
in France:
- S/MIME support in Outlook Express
- The Microsoft Wallet secure storage feature
- PCT 1.0 support
However, SSL 2.0 and SSL 3.0 support are authorized, and are  
still enabled.
KNOWN ISSUES
============
PICS Support in Internet Explorer 4.0
-------------------------------------
The Internet Explorer Content Advisor uses PICS (Platform for  
Internet Content Selection) ratings. Please be aware of the  
following items:
- The PICS rating is not used for documents using the file://  
  protocol.
- If you have ratings enabled, they will apply to items that  
  you have added to your Active Desktop. A "Navigation Canceled"  
  message will be displayed instead of Web content for Active  
  Desktop items that are blocked due to content ratings.  
Some Programs Do Not Detect Browser Version Correctly
-----------------------------------------------------
Some third-party Internet-based programs use nonstandard  
methods of detecting the current browser version. If you  
experience this in a program you are running, please contact  
the program vendor for an update.
Temporary Internet Files are Replicated  
  to the Home Directory of Roaming Users
----------------------------------------
The Temporary Internet Files folder is replicated to the home  
directory of users with roaming profiles. If you are running  
Internet Explorer 4.0 on a Windows NT system, this may cause  
disk-space problems on servers with numerous roaming users or  
with several users who have with large caches. To set cache size,  
click the View menu, click Internet Options, and then click the  
Settings button.
Using NetMeeting When Internet Explorer 4.0 Is in Offline Mode
--------------------------------------------------------------
If you start NetMeeting with Internet Explorer 4.0 in Offline  
mode, NetMeeting will not start properly, although no error  
message appears. To work around this problem, dial up using RAS  
for Windows NT computers or Dial-Up Networking for Windows 95  
computers. Or, in Internet Explorer, click the File menu, and  
then click Work Offline to clear the check mark.
Access Aptiva Issues with Internet Explorer 4.0
-----------------------------------------------
The Access Aptiva component of the IBM Aptiva PC does not render  
properly with Internet Explorer 4.0. To get an updated version of  
the Access Aptiva program, you can either go to the IBM home page  
at http://www.us.pc.ibm.com/aptiva, or click IBM Update Connector  
on the Start menu, which automatically downloads the updated  
components.
APPLICATION COMPATIBILITY
=========================
Adobe Acrobat: Using Internet Explorer 4.0 with  
Adobe Acrobat Reader 3.0
-----------------------------------------------
Using the Adobe Acrobat .pdf viewer in Internet Explorer 4.0  
may not work. You can download the latest version from  
http://www.adobe.com.
Also, if Content Advisor is turned on in Internet Explorer 4.0,  
you cannot view .pdf files in the browser.
CleanSweep: Critical System Files Replaced
------------------------------------------
If you are already running Internet Explorer 4.0, installing  
CleanSweep 3.0 is not recommended. CleanSweep replaces vital  
system files and will cause both Internet Explorer and the  
Active Desktop not to work properly.
If you must install CleanSweep, please visit this site for  
instructions:
http://www.microsoft.com/iesupport/ie40/content/ie4txt/appcompat.htm#cleansweep
DEC ClientWorks: Remove Xdmisrv.exe Before Installing  
  Internet Explorer 4.0
-----------------------------------------------------
If you are running DEC Client Works on a computer with Windows 95  
and with no networking services installed, you should remove the  
file Xdmisrv.exe from your startup group before installing Internet  
Explorer 4.0. Otherwise, you may see the following error message when  
your computer restarts after installation: "RPCSS caused an invalid  
page fault in module OLE32 at 015F:7FFBAD35." This error does not  
occur if any networking services are installed, including Dial-Up  
Networking. This issue has been fixed in DCOM95 1.1, which you can  
download from http://www.microsoft.com/com/.
Microsoft Money: Requires Updated 128-bit Extensions
----------------------------------------------------
If you install Microsoft Money 97 on a computer running Internet  
Explorer 4.0, please go to the following Web site:  
http://www.microsoft.com/ie/ie40/download/128bit.htm
in order to get the updated 128-bit extensions required for online  
banking with Microsoft Money (U.S. and Canadian users only). Until  
these extensions are installed, you will not be able to do online  
banking.
Norton Utilities and Norton Navigator
-------------------------------------
- Norton Utilities version 2.0 is not compatible with the Internet  
  Explorer 4.0 Recycle Bin because of new features that have been  
  added to Internet Explorer.
- If you are running Norton Navigator, note that the Control Panel  
  shortcuts on the Start menu do not work.
- If you reposition the taskbar to the left or right side of your  
  desktop, the Norton Navigator quick launch area disappears.
- If you are running Norton Navigator, you need to disable the  
  Norton Taskbar feature in order to use the functionality of  
  the new Internet Explorer 4.0 taskbar.
For more information about Norton Utilities, see their Web site at  
http://www.symantec.com/nu/.

Procomm Plus 95: Browser Properties Control Doesn't Work
--------------------------------------------------------
In the Procomm Plus 95 Web browser, the Browser Properties control on  
the Setup menu does not work. However, you can set browser properties  
by double-clicking the Internet icon in the Windows Control Panel.  
Property settings for the Internet Explorer 4.0 browser will also  
apply to the Procomm browser.
Stacker: Size of Host Drive Must Be Increased
---------------------------------------------
If you run Stacker 4.1 on a computer with Internet Explorer 4.0,  
you must increase the size of the host drive. If you do not increase  
the size of the host drive, you will not be able to restart your  
computer successfully. For more information, please visit the  
Stacker support site at http://www.stac.com/stacker/support.html
Telcom Fax: Unable to Send Network Faxes
----------------------------------------
This product currently does not work with Internet Explorer 4.0.  
For information about Telcom Fax 4.0, which is compatible with  
Internet Explorer 4.0, contact the manufacturer or visit their  
eb site at http://www.ltc.com.


----------



## xtheman (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-pbt-cfw-import-cias-on-your-sysnand.383242/


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 16, 2017)

D seems to be a bit Voord. Do you refer to Linux, actually GNU / Linux, or GNU Linux plus? Linux is another operating system, but instead, another of the free GNU systems consists of a complete operating system, such as POSIX components. Many computer users run modified versions of the GNU system everyday without warning. Due to the strange distortion of events, the issue of GNU and what is commonly used today is often called Linux, and many users basically do not recognize that it is a GNU system developed by the GNU project. There really is Linux, but these people use it, but I was using only a part of the system. Linux is the kernel. A program in the system gives machine resources to other running programs. The core is an integral part of the operating system, but it itself is useless. It only works within the operating system-wide framework. Linux is usually used in conjunction with the GNU operating system, the whole system is basically GNU, or Linux / GNU / Linux added. Every so-called Linux distribution actually spreads to GNU / Linux!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 16, 2017)

being an idiot


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)

neutering


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5fzs2mwugfmpnsd/Ice Palace.spc.mp3?dl=0


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ｚｏｍｂｏ．ｃｏｍ


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## naamloosNL (Jan 17, 2017)

> C:\Games\StepMania 5\Songs\Custom



oh welp (for quick winrar copy/paste)


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 18, 2017)

:eyes:


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2017)

LoadTemplateGroupDetails


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Croc Soundtrack: Bonus Area 2*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 19, 2017)

http://appimage.org/


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2017)

<|Shadow|> gloryhole
<|Shadow|> Tempy gloryhole Lyn
<Tempy> |Shadow|: Lyn, how'd you know about lyn?
<VinsCool> tempy gloryhole |Shadow| 
<Tempy> VinsCool: Gloryhole |shadow? Are they like |shadow| is a butt.
<|Shadow|> Tempy gloryhole VinsCool
<Tempy> |Shadow|: Vinscool and breith and vinscool.
<VinsCool> fuck off tempy
<Tempy> VinsCool: What the fuck is wrong with |shadow| fuck him.
<VinsCool> tempy gay
<Tempy> VinsCool: Is t4bletennis gay or mad gay.
<|Shadow|> Tempy VinsCool love the gloryhole
<Tempy> |Shadow|: Gloryhole |shadow| and piotyr and vinscool are here.
<VinsCool> That's a gangbang at this point
<VinsCool> tempy gangbang
<Tempy> VinsCool: , I've tought you well, they weren't actually using the phone at the top of his head.
<|Shadow|> Tempy VinsCool gangbangs the gloryhole
<Tempy> |Shadow|: Vinscool love the gloryhole.
<VinsCool> Shit
<VinsCool> I'm exposed
* VinsCool runs away


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 19, 2017)

Let's Play Mario's Wacky World


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 20, 2017)

futa-flavored bepis


----------



## Lucar (Jan 20, 2017)

*41.72*

I was doing some math OK


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 20, 2017)

b8b22cfbb32fb70bbdfd5a2290c604ca


----------



## Lucar (Jan 20, 2017)

95eBbR8iwMmyg9


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/74g17r2fdcss2zj/Triboscusx1_2SID.sid.mp3?dl=0


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2017)

Annoying boyfriend with this.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 20, 2017)

Commit: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/commit/?h=linux-4.9.y

Source: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.3/

Commentary: None at this time.

*64 bit*
cd Downloads && mkdir kernel && cd kernel && sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt install dkms -y && wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.3/linux-headers-4.9.3-040903_4.9.3-040903.201701120631_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.3/linux-headers-4.9.3-040903-generic_4.9.3-040903.201701120631_amd64.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.3/linux-image-4.9.3-040903-generic_4.9.3-040903.201701120631_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i *.deb

*32 bit*
cd Downloads && mkdir kernel && cd kernel && sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt install dkms -y && wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.3/linux-headers-4.9.3-040903_4.9.3-040903.201701120631_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.3/linux-headers-4.9.3-040903-generic_4.9.3-040903.201701120631_i386.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.3/linux-image-4.9.3-040903-generic_4.9.3-040903.201701120631_i386.deb

*Caution: If this is a major build upgrade/install for you(4.4 -> 4.9), be sure to reinstall your dkms dependent kernel module(if you have one), such as by 'sudo apt install --reinstall nvidia-375' or 'sudo apt install --reinstall virtualbox-5.1' after kernel 4.9 is installed.*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> If Voxel's just going to keep deleting my comments off his posts he might as well just block me outright.


Wow, I just noticed this... Now did you seriously have that on your clipboard...? Feels somehow like you didn't. :^)

#passive-agressive-hobbledehoy


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 20, 2017)

"COTTON CHICKEN CANDY NUGGETS"


Voxel said:


> Wow, I just noticed this... Now did you seriously have that on your clipboard...? Feels somehow like you didn't. :^)
> 
> #passive-agressive-hobbledehoy


I actually did, I posted it in both the Shoutbox and in some off-site PMs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2017)

_*Insert entire unpacked ISO of Minecraft Story Mode for PS3 here*_



hobbledehoy899 said:


> "COTTON CHICKEN CANDY NUGGETS"
> I actually did, I posted it in both the Shoutbox and in some off-site PMs.


Well just as a little FYI, I don't_ completely _block people. Mainly because I don't want them saying stuff behind my back without me knowing about it... but that won't happen anyway (I hope, lol!)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 20, 2017)

Voxel said:


> Well just as a little FYI, I don't_ completely _block people. Mainly because I don't want them saying stuff behind my back without me knowing about it... but that won't happen anyway (I hope, lol!)


mmm can't wait


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 20, 2017)

Voxel said:


> but that won't happen anyway (I hope anyway, lol!)


*starts deleting off-site stuff you can't see*

/jk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> *starts deleting off-site stuff you can't see*
> 
> /jk


Shit's not in public view anyway.


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 20, 2017)

http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/
EDIT: Just noticed it may trigger seizures


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 20, 2017)

[20-Jan-17 18:14:11] <rw-r-r_0644> Now....the PR...uhm


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 20, 2017)

when it's dark I don't need light


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2017)

messerschmidt


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 21, 2017)

Genki-Genki


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2017)

finally, I woke up feeling really strange. I may have spent 10 minutes looking at my face on the mirror. I was feeling really weird in the morning, today.

Confused and strange.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 22, 2017)

x86_64 Linux 4.9.5-040905-generic


----------



## Kingy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## cheuble (Jan 22, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> View attachment 75900


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 22, 2017)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bubsybobcat/


cheuble said:


>


Why only kernel 3.4.0???


----------



## cheuble (Jan 22, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bubsybobcat/
> Why only kernel 3.4.0???


Windows 10's WSL
https://github.com/alwsl/alwsl


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 22, 2017)

cheuble said:


> Windows 10's WSL
> https://github.com/alwsl/alwsl


Oh... Being quite the bitch-ass window display punk, aren'tcha?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2017)

*#ShariaIsFeminism*


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 23, 2017)

Not much has changed


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2017)

She may have the equipment for dealing with problematic villagers, but not the temperament.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2017)

https://www.smwcentral.net/?p=section&a=details&id=14188


----------



## cheuble (Jan 23, 2017)

This mailbox is mine
And this triagonal sign
That blue balloon
The month of June
They're mine, mine, mine, mine, mine

Ziggy's sweets are mine
That birdie's tweets are mine
The city streets
Both your feet
They're all emphatically mine

It all belongs to me
Everything that I see
North, south, east and west
I caress it, 'cause I possess it
I'm Stingy and it's mine

And this instrumental break is also mine

The floor and ceiling are mine
All your feelings are mine
You always knew it
That's all there is to it
It's mine, mine, mine, mine, mine

That's what I said
It's mine


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 23, 2017)

https://tcrf.net/Undertale/Unused_Graphics#Photoshop_Flowey_Concept_Art


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2017)

http://www.trafficgenerationcafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/emoji-vs-emoticon.png

it was for @smileyhead


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 23, 2017)

*benadnam-Today at 7:11 AM*


ok



i stopped spam


NEW MESSAGES


*benadnam-Today at 7:11 AM*


just invite me again pls


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2017)

Them or Us


----------



## xtheman (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Mazamin (Jan 24, 2017)

axl rose anagrams


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2017)

http://www.wii-info.fr/article-65-hacker-la-wii-de-a-a-z.htm


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

Baby, Take Your Teeth Out


----------



## hii915 (Jan 25, 2017)

da da da duh da


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 25, 2017)

レースワンピと花柄カーデ


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2017)

The best place to cum is in-between page 666 and page 667 in Mein Kampf.


----------



## xtheman (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## CeeDee (Jan 25, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


>


What show is this?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6m78xqhaw5q8b2k/Expression_2.mp3?dl=0


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> What show is this?


We Bare Bears 

*presses Ctrl V*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Mark Dayton*


----------



## xtheman (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 25, 2017)

Some people just don't want to change.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 25, 2017)

mthr


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

sudo apt-get remove weewx


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2017)

https://curiouscat.me/VinsCool022


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## CeeDee (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

The year is 9999. Humanity is breaking down as all of the Earth's once plentiful resources are dwindling, and somewhere, amidst all the chaos and wars as humanity struggles to survive, is a working Windows 7 computer.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

In mini-LP styled case with obi strip and two liner notes.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

4.9.6-040906-generic


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

https://dropfile.to/GfW4vzm


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> https://dropfile.to/GfW4vzm


what's this? I don't wanna download a 279 MB zip for nothing.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> what's this? I don't wanna download a 279 MB zip for nothing.


 a virus


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> what's this? I don't wanna download a 279 MB zip for nothing.


Cool music.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> a virus


o shit :eyes:


hobbledehoy899 said:


> Cool music.


suuuure...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 26, 2017)

there was a pastebin in my clipboard but I decided not to post it for reasons :eyes:


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> o shit :eyes:
> 
> suuuure...


No, really. That's the name of the album, it's from 1984.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 27, 2017)

there it goes again


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 28, 2017)

ufw enable ufw status


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 28, 2017)

New Ukuu build!! http://www.teejeetech.in/2017/01/ukuu-v171.html


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 28, 2017)

Wine 2.0 came out a couple days ago, foobar2000 plays better then ever with it.


----------



## xtheman (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm supposed to be studying but this one wanker keeps kicking my ass


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what do you mean?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2017)

shes hot for me, IM A FURRY


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 28, 2017)

DPad: Move
X + Direction: Open/Close door
Y + Direction: Search (for hidden traps/hidden doors)
A: Pick up items/Use stairs
+: Feed da puppy


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Jan 29, 2017)

7CBB8A19B251


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 29, 2017)

43695804


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2017)

(I swear I spend too much time shitposting on twitter lately)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 29, 2017)

@Toiry921#1134


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Frank Zappa Meets the Mothers of Prevention (with the original American and European vinyl track listings combined into one.)*
1. We're Turning Again (04:55)
2. Alien Orifice (04:11)
3. Yo Cats (03:33)
4. What's New in Baltimore? (05:20)
5. I Don't Even Care (04:40)
6. One Man, One Vote (02:35)
7. H.R. 2911 (03:38)
8. Little Beige Sambo (03:02)
9. Porn Wars (12:06)
10. Aerobics in Bondage (3:17)​


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2017)

VinLark said:


>


Duuuuude yes! I love catgrils ❤

And there's my paste:


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 30, 2017)

Suzy Creamcheese


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 76805


fucking frog

oh wait


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> fucking frog
> 
> oh wait


Speak for yourself, lol.

also:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/52ki10awpdvqcz5/Bang!.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Speak for yourself, lol.
> 
> also:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/52ki10awpdvqcz5/Bang!.mp3?dl=0


cant view that file rightnow, im on my wiiu gamepad and going to sleep soon


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2017)

*Win*XP


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Speak for yourself, lol.
> 
> also:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/52ki10awpdvqcz5/Bang!.mp3?dl=0


sounds like Atari 2600 sounds, right?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2017)

Windows XP is remotely exploitable by numerous security holes that were discovered after Microsoft stopped supporting Windows XP.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> sounds like Atari 2600 sounds, right?


It is indeed. I took a demo, recorded it in stereo (there are 2 audio channels. Just had to arbitrary make them left and right), and added a bit of pseudo surround with reverb.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/who-went-to-toronto-today.459213/#post-7056557


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/5r6dfi/rant_as_a_gay_person_i_cant_understand_why_the/


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2017)

*Necessarily ciborium *


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 1, 2017)

4.9.7-040907-generic


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 1, 2017)

ur so bad


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 1, 2017)

bedtime sleepy cum


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> bedtime sleepy cum


though it was time to puke some a


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 1, 2017)

its a good song


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 1, 2017)

https://www.onlyoffice.com/


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> View attachment 77015


 that's a lot of tabs.

here is my copy stuff

(It had my full name and private stuff)


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2017)

You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your informed opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant.”


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (Feb 2, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/keep-using-rxtools.446923/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 2, 2017)

canyon.mid


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2017)

You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your informed opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant.”

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hehe same thing as last time


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 3, 2017)

Antifa


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/657o79vi4xborgs/rotor.flac?dl=0


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 3, 2017)

https://mgba.io/


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 3, 2017)

Grammar Composition

Third Quarter

NAME LAST NAME

1011566.6


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 3, 2017)

my mother's computer.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 4, 2017)

what can a bub do and why the HECK should i buy one?
*can splatatata on children video game
*can find good meeemes
*is very easy to entertain (only need distorted music, stock photos and pictures of dogs to keep a bub amused)
*will dispose of your yucky anime/mangos for you
*can draw a good
*will shitpost anywhere just for you 2 day
 please buy a bub 2 day for only 420.69 panties gbatemp's new official currency (or any other funny number) woah great deal AND VALUE


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2017)

Maple syrup


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 4, 2017)

ｓｕｐｐｏｒｔｉｖｅ


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 4, 2017)

VOICE_CAMILLA_STATUS_8.ckb


----------



## xtheman (Feb 4, 2017)

http://imgur.com/f7HEfT5


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 5, 2017)

#include <windows.h>
#include <iostream>
#include <string> 
#include <sstream>


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2017)

psp2pubcmd.exe


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2017)

soup or bowl


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2017)

retroarch/cores/info


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 6, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


>


Well, she _is_ a demon, after all. :^)


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 6, 2017)

guys i cant post any x rated stuff or i will be banned 
*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) *


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't scout for boys... that's gay


----------



## xtheman (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


>


lmao


----------



## xtheman (Feb 6, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> lmao


It gets better


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> It gets better


invite
n o w


----------



## xtheman (Feb 6, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> invite
> n o w


Check your pm.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2017)

Great.

What's your Steam?


----------



## cheuble (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

He did it because I was talking to my best friend who's been sick for two weeks


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 6, 2017)

cheuble said:


>


Apply to _Server Cumming _ and get free games today!!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Apply to _Server Cumming _ and get free games today!!


ayyyy


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 8, 2017)

XYLLE2fxz_k


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

(This is the best thread ever, why isn't it pinned yet?)


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 8, 2017)

Also, 999th message! :o


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2017)

SinyGung


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> SinyGung


*#1000!!



*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.winehq.org/


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

dt_folder_sql


----------



## Seriel (Feb 8, 2017)

enp0s2f1u4


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 8, 2017)

HenTaI HugE TiTs Fuck hEr RigHt IN thE Pu$$Y


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2017)

Hackaday


----------



## wg93589 (Feb 9, 2017)

Attention people we are about to crash prepare for Zambies


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 9, 2017)

*Today at 10:44 AM*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2017)

And the cocaine decisions that you make today
Will mean nothing later on
When you get nose decay


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2017)

using UnityEngine;
using System.Collections;
public class PlayerController : MonoBehaviour {
    public float speed;
    private Rigidbody rb;
    void Start ()
    {
        rb = GetComponent<Rigidbody>();
    }
    void FixedUpdate ()
    {
        float moveHorizontal = Input.GetAxis ("Horizontal");
        float moveVertical = Input.GetAxis ("Vertical");
        Vector3 movement = new Vector3 (moveHorizontal, 0.0f, moveVertical);
        rb.AddForce (movement * speed);
    }
}


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like some people don't like when a place is moderated.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 9, 2017)

ĸínŋý


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mr. Zero's


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Feb 10, 2017)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3-vpxlVYAEV53z.jpg:large


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2017)

http://www.littlesounddj.com/lsd/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Take an apple cider vinegar bath.*


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2017)

salty buttery greasy sauce, butter flavoured.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 10, 2017)

2487129


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 10, 2017)

D:\Downloads\splashysplash\code


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Feb 10, 2017)

fuck i almost posted a porn link


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 10, 2017)

~~I said voice reveal pls~~


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 10, 2017)

™


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2017)

something like this http://i.imgur.com/H7K4jEd.png here's the hex code for it as well. 8292FF


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 11, 2017)

@Adrenochrome750#3583 yes, im celecbrating christmas already


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


>



ayy lmao you like danooct1 too


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2017)

EarlAB


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

1.233 undecillion cookies


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 11, 2017)

boot_sign.bin


----------



## szymon170 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ChronoTrigger (Feb 12, 2017)

[Content Deleted]


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2017)

ChronoTrigger said:


> -snip-


iirc those keys are copyrighted material and posting them is against the rules
congratulations for setting up cemu tho
@smileyhead should add to the OP "don't post porn or copyrighted stuff," even though i should think that's common sense
maybe those keys aren't copyrighted, and I'm just stupid ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

and once again, we NEED to pin this thread.


----------



## xtheman (Feb 12, 2017)

This is so great! It should be stickied!


----------



## Vipera (Feb 12, 2017)

Cara Trappola di cristallo, sei mitica. Specialmente quando quello ti stava sul tetto. 
P.S. Conosci Mad Max?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 12, 2017)

Announcement:

Okay. First of all, thank you very much for liking this thread so much! I had no idea it would get so popular! 
I've created a proper FP for this as well, with rules, and a proper introduction. 

Also, I'll try not to beg for stickying this thread, although I'd really appreciate it! :eyes:


----------



## ChronoTrigger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


>



WTF IS THAT?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> WTF IS THAT?


http://www.bakrichod.com/


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2017)

MJQYP


----------



## Kingy (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ChronoTrigger (Feb 13, 2017)

will be explaining Exactly what I do To collect Watch For Rolling Rocks 0.5 A presses But first, we need to clear something up TJ "Henry" Yoshi is really depressing and naive Because every time I post the half a press video "Henry" strategically builds up speed for 12 hours But it's not as simple As you might think Maybe you guys need an example So, as I explained earlier TJ "Henry" Yoshi is really depressing and naive Because every time I post the half a press video The scuttlebug's home Will update to where the scuttlebug was When "Henry" comments over and over So if I strategically lure in "Henry" To the edge of its radius and bumping into it We can effectively travel multiples The 4 PUs at a time But that's not actually true Since there are no objects in PU Furthermore, the N64 console Will actually crash If you go to a PU And let the camera follow you


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2017)

ChronoTrigger said:


> will be explaining Exactly what I do To collect Watch For Rolling Rocks 0.5 A presses But first, we need to clear something up TJ "Henry" Yoshi is really depressing and naive Because every time I post the half a press video "Henry" strategically builds up speed for 12 hours But it's not as simple As you might think Maybe you guys need an example So, as I explained earlier TJ "Henry" Yoshi is really depressing and naive Because every time I post the half a press video The scuttlebug's home Will update to where the scuttlebug was When "Henry" comments over and over So if I strategically lure in "Henry" To the edge of its radius and bumping into it We can effectively travel multiples The 4 PUs at a time But that's not actually true Since there are no objects in PU Furthermore, the N64 console Will actually crash If you go to a PU And let the camera follow you


"Henry"fags will defend this


----------



## xtheman (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (Feb 15, 2017)

FUCK THAT BULLSHIT!!!!!
FUCK THE STABILITY UPDATE!!!!!
FUCK THE 11.3.0-36 FIRMWARE!!!!!


MOTHERFUCKING BULLSHIT THE MOTHERFUCKING FIRMWARE!!!! 

THIS IS MOTHERFUCKING BULLSHIT!!!!!


DESTROY THIS FIRMWARE, NOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricken (Feb 15, 2017)

It's NSFW 
So have a link to some random story I'm typing up instead for fun
https://docs.google.com/document/d/17t_Rgsq5iwN7L0V9bWSYAXMOtKyA7vxjTq1kdtFF3LM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> FUCK THAT BULLSHIT!!!!!
> FUCK THE STABILITY UPDATE!!!!!
> FUCK THE 11.3.0-36 FIRMWARE!!!!!
> 
> ...


ban urself


----------



## xtheman (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


>


what about Luma?


Spoiler



oh and... ban urself


----------



## xtheman (Feb 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what about Luma?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...










Spoiler



ben yoself


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ben yoself


what about mochaCFW


Spoiler



ɟlǝsɹn uɐq


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 15, 2017)

@Noctosphere


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Piluvr (Feb 15, 2017)

bind *key* "ttt_radio *command*"


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2017)

BORTZ said:


>



how dare you liking this


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Filo97 (Feb 16, 2017)

-XX:+DisableExplicitGC -XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC -XX:MaxTenuringThreshold=15 -XX:MaxGCPauseMillis=30 -XX:-UseGCOverheadLimit -XX:+UseBiasedLocking -XX:SurvivorRatio=8 -XX:TargetSurvivorRatio=90 -XX:+UseCompressedOops -XX:+OptimizeStringConcat -XX:+AggressiveOpts -XX:ReservedCodeCacheSize=2048m -XX:+UseCodeCacheFlushing -XX:SoftRefLRUPolicyMSPerMB=20000


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## medoli900 (Feb 16, 2017)

(I completely forgot I had that in my clipboard omg I'm crying)


----------



## ItsKaitlyn03 (Feb 17, 2017)

my clipboard


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 17, 2017)

winkwinkwinkwinkwink


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Feb 17, 2017)

http://prntscr.com/e9r9hp


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 17, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> According to all known laws
> of aviation,
> 
> 
> ...


Well this didn't come from my clipboard, but I'm going to go out of my way to say "fuck you" for making me see that with my own two eyes yet again

jk ily <3


----------



## Ziggyhacks (Feb 17, 2017)

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...k/news-story/4a5d942d54a99fdf9edb9efa5ba8d12c


----------



## Filo97 (Feb 17, 2017)

(i know it's in italian, but it's what i had in my clipboard)


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (Feb 17, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/5uml6a/psa_botw_has_leaked_watch_out_for_spoilers/


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 17, 2017)

lmgtfy.com


----------



## xtheman (Feb 17, 2017)

https://i.maagic.pw/VexingFetusGreet


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 19, 2017)

Spoiler: mmm whatcha quotes






Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Banned for quoting me, GTFO!





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Only use free/open source Operating systems. If you paid for OS, you paid to be sad





squall14716 said:


> BADDINOROX99 said:
> 
> 
> > rxtools won't boot
> ...





hobbledehoy899 said:


> The phrase "mmm whatcha smea" is just one example of what kind of junk hobbledehoy899 is.





VinLark said:


> hobbledehoy899 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you love me like you love your hentai?
> ...





x65943 said:


> Part 1. "Realistic





XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> Mmm watcha smea...................... *sniffing his hair*





xtheman166 said:


> The gore was bad. The hentai killed me





smileyhead said:


> I've been wanking every day multiple times, and haven't experienced any negative effects.





Jackus said:


> @hobbledehoy899 Why does visiting your site force download a MIDI fileView attachment 69448





VinLark said:


> Even after being suspended for posting hentai, you never know when to quit
> 
> Godspeed pupper





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I do wear their clothes because I am smaller than them, thus it's cute when I when I do.





DeoNaught said:


> Banned for mmm Watcha smea





​
rip old sig


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> ​
> rip old sig





I can't believe you saved that


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 78863
> I can't believe you saved that


There's a reason I pasted my (old and now unusable) signature here... that's one of them. :^)


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Feb 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> ​
> rip old sig


lol


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> ​
> rip old sig


Rip


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0xv7t5e8lcuc42m/Mystia.flac?dl=0


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0xv7t5e8lcuc42m/Mystia.flac?dl=0


another change of avatar?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> another change of avatar?


Yep


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 27, 2017)

x86_64 Linux 4.10.1-041001-generic


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2017)

http://tasvideos.org/4587S.html


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 27, 2017)

http://www.fceux.com/web/home.html


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 27, 2017)

Mardi Gras


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 2, 2017)

https://addons.palemoon.org/extensions/i-dont-care-about-cookies/


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello to all I am French, and I have to find madman's thing, I have patcher the version ( FR) with a patch of tradu FR in the bass for THE VERSION ( J ) but patch in controuner the protection games plants more nor of frezzz 

Then I believes in patch it has the solution of the protection of games I give you the link if wanted him(it) to you 

I am strong in no way there THERE I am to sadden 

BUT THE PATCH WALKS


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## medoli900 (Mar 4, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/psa-dont-use-vinyl-skins-with-your-nintendo-switch.463160/


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2017)

The serious question I ask is, does Link like that?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 4, 2017)

CONTAINS: SOY.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 4, 2017)

hoe1kuspldded


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Tim Hortons*


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 4, 2017)

im sorry


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 4, 2017)

antergos-17.2-x86_64.iso


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


>


So, thats what a Switch cartridge looks like...
looks like a SD card


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> So, thats what a Switch cartridge looks like...
> looks like a SD card


It tastes bad too. Denatonium Benzoate, to be exact.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2017)

Bientôt à arriver


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Bientôt à arriver


soon to come?
badly translated


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Zoot Allures*


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 5, 2017)

192.223.26.237:27015


----------



## Ricken (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh god it's warez
(I mean it was a warez link)


----------



## Edrian (Mar 5, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 5, 2017)

Edrian said:


> Spoiler


JESUS FUCKING CHRIST THATS THE SPAWN OF SATAN


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2017)

cummie cunt


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## CeeDee (Mar 5, 2017)

lewd


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## medoli900 (Mar 5, 2017)

RM520681010JP


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


>



Oh god, there used to be ads of this shit everywhere on the internet, using sex appeal to get kids to join that shitty website.


----------



## Exavold (Mar 5, 2017)

​


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2017)

mother3.ups


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 5, 2017)

bird that carries people over disproportionally small gaps


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 5, 2017)

http://wrongplanet.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=215518


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2017)

http://www.cpusa.org/


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 5, 2017)

im so very sorry. 4:17 is the worst part.

for @hobbledehoy899


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2017)

GNU/Linux


Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> im so very sorry. 4:17 is the worst part.
> 
> for @hobbledehoy899


I fucking watched that last night when I posted he Zwinky ad.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2017)

ass' hole


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 6, 2017)

swimming down the toilet  
bleeding anus on the horizon  
if you surf on a big poo  
you can dance all day with the tapeworm


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 6, 2017)

30.580900000000003


----------



## xtheman (Mar 6, 2017)

> KekvinX8 - Today at 4:43 PM
> can someone put him down?
> I think it's legal to euthenize furries right?
> they want to be animals so they get the same rights as them
> seems fair enough






don't ask questions


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## medoli900 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 7, 2017)

dank me me bros


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 7, 2017)

foobar2000 is an advanced freeware audio player for the Windows platform


----------



## xtheman (Mar 7, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/members/esmith13.47393/


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## NicoAICP (Mar 7, 2017)

how to build a bomb


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 7, 2017)

http://uk.ign.com/maps/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild/hyrule


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 8, 2017)

where can i buy arch linux


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 80658


"Liking traps still makes you gay."


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/spoiler-botw-link-must-become-a-transgender.463727/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 8, 2017)

I ship Cinnamon and Thunar.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2017)

Since when does WASAPI make WINE so slow? O.o 
At least Directsound works correctly.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 9, 2017)

Copy /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda (start at 461.80 GiB)


----------



## xtheman (Mar 9, 2017)

It was a link of a page on the deep web about how to have sex with a dog.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 10, 2017)

The only part that doesn't have this squiggly line running along its edge is the top part.

That's odd, because according to Digital Foundry, the top part of the Switch is where it heats up the most:


----------



## aplumafreak500 (Mar 10, 2017)

25D55E26DE9AE3E5105E1956D28C5726


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 10, 2017)

62 61 6e 20 79 6f 75 72 73 65 6c 66


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> 62 61 6e 20 79 6f 75 72 73 65 6c 66


6E6F2075


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 10, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> 6E6F2075


6E6F2075


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 10, 2017)

exec enable_transparency


----------



## wiiblob (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 10, 2017)

"Please wait, this can take a while"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 11, 2017)

Did you know, GBAtemp had a


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 11, 2017)

https://shop.moomin.com/collections/popular-moomin-products/products/moomin-stinky-boxers


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 12, 2017)

Lucky Charms


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2017)

Mes pets, tels du caoutchouc brûlé, l'odeur empestait l'air. Laissant seulement la honte et le désire de vomir derrière.


----------



## BARNWEY (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep, it's official. Even my clipboard has memes in it now XD


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 12, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> Oh please, it's from a guy named Tom BombaDILDO. It wouldn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 12, 2017)

½


----------



## Master Dimentio (Mar 12, 2017)

Well you asked for it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 12, 2017)

ArnoldC


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 12, 2017)

/usr/share/mint-artwork-cinnamon/sounds/login.oga


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 12, 2017)

http://www.switchbru.com/nav/


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 13, 2017)

sudo passwd -l root


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 13, 2017)

*was a Private DM*


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## tomman321 (Mar 13, 2017)

*366942*


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 14, 2017)

2RJCY


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2017)

https://github.com/Dazzozo/nxtool


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



lmao but seriously that anime was p funny


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 14, 2017)

Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> lmao but seriously that anime was p funny


one of my favourite anime. period.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 14, 2017)

0


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 15, 2017)

x86_64 Linux 4.10.3-041003-generic


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2017)

http://www.strawpoll.me/10356788

why in the name of Jesus H. Christ was that in my clipboard


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 17, 2017)

!cosplay


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2017)

Speaking of hoodie. Fucking chinese sellers and their shitty postal services. Still haven't gotten my Umbreon hoodie yet ;/


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 17, 2017)

http://retroachievements.org


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Mar 17, 2017)

Gas laws
([P*[V]/T]) P/T V/n PV=nRT
Private Point Vinny, remember PVNRT


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 17, 2017)

Them or Us


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 17, 2017)

Spoiler: Hello World from Windows 10!


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 17, 2017)

http://orig07.deviantart.net/1dad/f/2017/065/e/5/zelda_booty_fxf_by_diives-db1effo.gif


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 17, 2017)

Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> http://orig07.deviantart.net/1dad/f/2017/065/e/5/zelda_booty_fxf_by_diives-db1effo.gif


_I wish I could like this multiple times._


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 18, 2017)

Spoiler



Joel: help
Joel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dante Joestar is now Online.
Joel: im on the verge of drinking bleach now
Dante Joestar: Disgusting
Joel: yes
Joel: it looks like its done in ms paint too
Joel: probably is
Dante Joestar: Your bro must have done it then
Joel: LOL


im sorry


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2017)

post #1200


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 18, 2017)

https://addons.palemoon.org/extensions/category/all/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> im sorry


I'd drink bleach too if I found that on a person's local disk!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 19, 2017)

this package is ancient


----------



## Invision (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Filo97 (Mar 19, 2017)

[INSERT REALLY HARD MATH STUFF HERE THAT THEY PROBABLY DON'T EVEN TEACH IN NORMAL SCHOOLS AND AS  SUCH IS IMPOSSIBLE THAT ANYONE YOUNGER THAN THE AGE OF INFINITE CAN SOLVE]


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 19, 2017)

bind "YOUR KEY" "viewtoggle"
alias "viewtoggle" "viewoff"
alias "viewon" "r_drawviewmodel 1; alias "viewtoggle" "viewoff""
alias "viewoff" "r_drawviewmodel 0; alias "viewtoggle" "viewon""

tf2 script


----------



## Piluvr (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 19, 2017)

what they use as entertainment


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2017)

Spoiler: Original clipboard contents, before all the whiners


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 19, 2017)

[QUOTE="Petraplexity, post: 7188193, member: 371448] -snip- [/QUOTE]
Please, could you edit the image to be smaller, or something?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> [QUOTE="Petraplexity, post: 7188193, member: 371448] -snip-


Please, could you edit the image to be smaller, or something?[/QUOTE]
hope this will help


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Please, could you edit the image to be smaller, or something?


hope this will help[/QUOTE]
I love it when quotes are messed up.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 19, 2017)

©


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 19, 2017)

this mailbox is yours


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 19, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Please, could you edit the image to be smaller, or something?


it's a vector. it doesn't have a resolution. it's gonna use all the space available.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Mar 19, 2017)

"Do you know why we stopped the car?" "'cuz i'm young and im black and my hat's real low"


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> -snip-





Spoiler: huge image you :cri:babies


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 20, 2017)

xserver-xorg-video-ati


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 20, 2017)

*Megami Tensei*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 20, 2017)

collosal


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Alan Treecko (Mar 20, 2017)

F0 FF FF
you see i was trying to corrupt a floppy disk by overwriting its sectors


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 21, 2017)

Moominpappa is also a dreamer who likes whisky


----------



## Lucar (Mar 22, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/snHWbn1.png


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 23, 2017)

00:19:327 HW\EXI_DeviceIPL.cpp:339 N[OSREPORT]: MetaFortress RESPONSE!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2017)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> 00:19:327 HW\EXI_DeviceIPL.cpp:339 N[OSREPORT]: MetaFortress RESPONSE!


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2017)

Lucar said:


>


I really gotta catch up on Steven Universe...


----------



## Lucar (Mar 23, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


>


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 23, 2017)

Guys if you see ____ ____ just wish him a happy time in _____ because he's leaving for ever from ____, ____ and ______ P.S. hope you have a great time in ________


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2017)

https://porno site that @smileyhead would know/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=199190


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> https://porno site that @smileyhead would know/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=199190


That hub site?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> That hub site?


Nah, one that your hentai image bot on Discord can be tagged with.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Nah, one that your hentai image bot on Discord can be tagged with.


It's not my bot, but okay, I get it now.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> It's not my bot, but okay, I get it now.


Well, it's on your server...


----------



## Lucar (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 23, 2017)

2489974367


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2017)

Lucar said:


>



this version is better and it's in 5K


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> this version is better and it's in 5K



who the hell has a 5k monitor?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> who the hell has a 5k monitor?


idk lol
i want this somebody gimme $2000
https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Monitor-UP2715K-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00OKSFXZU


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2017)

Little My


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2017)

Add a Moomin section to the site.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2017)

Spoiler: WARNING! Creepy inside


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler: WARNING! Creepy inside





Spoiler: WARNING! Creepier inside!


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> Spoiler: WARNING! Creepier inside!





Spoiler: WARNING! Piss inside


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 24, 2017)

yaoi in moominvalley


Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler: WARNING! Creepy inside


Do you watch Scare Theater?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ϻ


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2017)

︻╦╤─︻╦╤─︻╦╤─︻╦╤─☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ ☻/ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ /▌ / \ / \ /


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



_*WTF IS THAT*_


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> _*WTF IS THAT*_


The most adorable video to ever exist on YouTube.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 27, 2017)

http://artprompts.org/object-prompt/


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2017)

Seth Gamble as Harry is asked by his pal Ron (Tyler Nixon) to get a spell that will instantly grow pubic hair on the girls at school, a fetish of Ron's. Harry gets Hella Trix (Katie St. Ives, who is already moderately hairy down there) to teach him the spell and the rest is history.

i think that was my weirdest clipboard yet


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 28, 2017)

premonition


----------



## Lucar (Mar 29, 2017)

wss://gateway.discord.gg/


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 29, 2017)

content://media/external/file/9044


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2017)

"Funny story I was fingering this girl the other day, turns out she's 13 and it's my brother"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 29, 2017)

http://globalia.net/donlope/fz/notes/The_Rage_And_The_Fury.html


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ps-vita-memory-card-32-or-64-gb.466077/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 30, 2017)

10 print "memes";
20 goto 10
run


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 31, 2017)

gsettings set org.cinnamon.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation active false


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 1, 2017)

December 4th, 292,277,026,596


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 1, 2017)

_Castle in the Darkness_


----------



## Filo97 (Apr 1, 2017)

OMG I HATE APRIL FOOLs!


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


now that's one big black cock


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 3, 2017)

https://www.r43ds.org/pages/Minecraft-On-Nintendo-3DS-With-DSCraft.html


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 3, 2017)

1607 (10.0.14393.953)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2017)

Lion Sora


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2017)

*Penis insurance* is insurance against the risk of incurring losses (such as career impact) as a result of loss or damage of the male reproductive organ.

(oh my god what was i doing last night)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 3, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> *Penis insurance* is insurance against the risk of incurring losses (such as career impact) as a result of loss or damage of the male reproductive organ.
> 
> (oh my god what was i doing last night)


Stuff ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 3, 2017)

http://signavatar.com/50561_s.gif


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> View attachment 83322


just a regular day at the office


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 4, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> hobbledehoy899 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 83322
> ...


This is the coolest Dos screensaver program I've ever seen.
It's freeware, as stated by the author, and I thought everyone should see it.
Type 'acidwarp /?' for more info.
It was written by Noah Spurrier and Mark Bilk.
Check out his web site at 'www.noah.org'

David Henderson
[email protected]


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 4, 2017)

El virus de Zika es un flavivirus transmitido por mosquitos que se identificó por vez primera en macacos (Uganda, 1947), a través de una red de monitoreo de la fiebre amarilla. Posteriormente, en 1952, se identificó en el ser humano en Uganda y la República Unida de Tanzanía. Se han registrado brotes de enfermedad por este virus en África, las Américas, Asia y el Pacífico.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 4, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> El virus de Zika es un flavivirus transmitido por mosquitos que se identificó por vez primera en macacos (Uganda, 1947), a través de una red de monitoreo de la fiebre amarilla. Posteriormente, en 1952, se identificó en el ser humano en Uganda y la República Unida de Tanzanía. Se han registrado brotes de enfermedad por este virus en África, las Américas, Asia y el Pacífico.


m8 dat is nott enlish spek teh way i do fgt


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 5, 2017)

™


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 7, 2017)

CD-ROM System V3.01


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (Apr 7, 2017)

White Eagle 2 days ago
It's because you don't show the treasure chest the proper respect it deserves, that you don't get the bow on your first try. Take it out to dinner first, watch, the sunset with it, give it a thorough fuck, and then - only then open it from the front. If you kick it constantly you won't get anything out of it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 7, 2017)

Mastered by Doug Sax and Sangwook "Sunny" Nam from the original analog master. Reviews so far are positive; it sounds as good as the 1998 CD but eliminates the segues and crossfades, returning to the LP configuration. Essential.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2017)

https://twitter.com/magatsula/status/849822267228004352


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> https://twitter.com/magatsula/status/849822267228004352


...Is beans another word for something?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 9, 2017)

*Xerus*


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2017)

The reasoning would be that relationship memes aren't really dank unless they're tied, gracefully, to an established dank meme or are edgy. Dank memes aren't necessarily having to do with the alt-right it's just that the vast majority on the sub show ironic support for things considered bad or evil as these are the only thing seen as safe from becoming normie because most people wouldn't want to be associated with these concepts.  



Spoiler



Post by /u/TooLazytoCreateUser


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2017)

rensenWare


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> rensenWare


did you download Touhou first?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> did you download Touhou first?


No.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 12, 2017)

4.10.10-041010-generic


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2017)

```
// ==UserScript==
// @name         Twitter
// @version      1
// @author       byuu
// @match        https://twitter.com/*
// @grant        unsafeWindow
// ==/UserScript==

(function() {
  unsafeWindow.jQuery(document).unbind("keypress").removeAttr("onkeypress");
})();
```


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 13, 2017)

++rule34 cum_in_pussy gaping_pussy


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2017)

https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u...dpress.com/2010/05/fresh_ramen_noodle.jpg&f=1


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Apr 13, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/292885646828109825/302022677760311296/SwitchOnWiiU.zip


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2017)

QuarkTheAwesome said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/292885646828109825/302022677760311296/SwitchOnWiiU.zip


What's this?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> What's this?


it's a word mnade of three letter


Spoiler



E
O
F


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 14, 2017)

32007


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 17, 2017)

https://github.com/Leurak/MEMZ


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 17, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N25CO06/?th=1


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2017)

"7 girls 7 cups"


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 17, 2017)

warez link


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 17, 2017)

#Skiddo


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 17, 2017)

http://www.pkparaiso.com/imagenes/xy/sprites/animados/skiddo.gif


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2017)

49.75 KB


----------



## Xyphoseos (Apr 17, 2017)

THIS MOMENT XDDDD
French video xD


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 18, 2017)

https://open.spotify.com/track/4cZEQgn2ADysbmlGMALMRA


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2017)

Naoto is way too stylish. pic.twitter.com/pJYIjZTP4V— Harper Jay (@transgamerthink) April 17, 2017


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2017)

Who fell over on the ground... writhing in pain...
As Batman changed back... into Bruce Wayne...
But Chuck saw through... his clever disguise...
And he crushed Batman's head... in between his thighs


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2017)

Studio C


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder709/74814709.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://angryblackgirlrants.tumblr....-this-girl-went-into-my-dms-and-wrote-me-this

whew its the racist black girl i had a fight with yesterday.

Check it if you want, her stupidity is hilarious...


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2017)

<iframe width="854" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/kc_BvwTvOeA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/system-requirements/


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2017)

accurate


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 18, 2017)

&#x23FB;


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2017)

Where the Red Fern Grows outline.
I. Introduction: Billy matures as he learns to accept suffering and to make sacrifices.
II. (Sacrafice) Saving up money to get two Coon hounds [value of patience]
(A.) finding the magazine, his prayer, and his plan on how to save up
 (B.) the things he did to get money for his dogs, and how it took about two years
  (C.)summary of paragraph in one sentence.
III. (suffering) Billy's fight with a mountain lion and his dogs death. [sorrow]
(A.) their transition into fighting the lion
    (1.) Billy wins with his dogs agaisnt the Lion 
    (2.) Billy checking on his dogs
 (B.)when his dogs die, and how he feels  
  (C.) summary of paragraph in one sentence.
IV. (Suffering) Billy's Billy’s grief from the death of his dogs, and how he learned that God will take care of him. [Faith in God]
(A.) Billy's grief 
 (B.) finding the red fern
  (C.) summary
V. Conclusion
(re summary)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/df/8d/a3/df8da3b1a6ab5e1a1b4a12a9b7cd1d24.jpg


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2017)

On va se coller comme des minounes :3


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2017)

3223C047
now you know my chess pasword


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

The DGUN-2577 unit contains only 200 'shovelware' NES/Famicom games running on cloned Game Boy Advance hardware, and contains absolutely zero decent, recognizable, or licensed games.


----------



## Ricken (Apr 20, 2017)

sudo ufw allow 1714:1764/tcp


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2017)

https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Member_Groups


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

A slender or elongated support or structure, as one that holds up an organ or another body part.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> A slender or elongated support or structure, as one that holds up an organ or another body part.


I approve

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> 3223C047
> now you know my chess pasword


Googling that turns up... quite a bit of porn.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Googling that turns up... quite a bit of porn.


What did you google?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

DespyCL


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> What did you google?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> DespyCL


3223C047


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't know why i still have it in my memory but her voice is cute atleast. *replay*


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> 3223C047


This is all I got



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2017)

https://sandystone.com/img/lots-o-fans.gif


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 21, 2017)

Hayaidesu


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't judge me, i have weird shit in memory.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> This is all I gotView attachment 84784
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 84785





Spoiler











Welp, what the fuck


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its based on watch you go on.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@n3k0tie

I dont even know?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I think its based on watch you go on.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I used incognito mode, and not even my internet connection as I was at the university. lul


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 22, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> I used incognito mode, and not even my internet connection as I was at the university. lul


Oh


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice university then.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 22, 2017)

1693-2183-9942


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Apr 22, 2017)

...don't ask


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


:|


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> :|


That's the original design.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2017)

Cain and Abel.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 23, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO MEET YOU AS WELL 2 DAY!


No one gives a shit.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 23, 2017)

https://mrnbayoh.github.io/doodlebomb/


----------



## xtheman (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2017)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/snackdetective/status/855825185240264704


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DavidLeon/20150702/247602/NextGen_Cel_Shading_in_Unity_5.php


----------



## DestructiveSword (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, here goes.
http://mommytimes.net/

I watch too much Chadtronic.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 25, 2017)

We've Got to Get into Something Real


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/faster-keyboard-typing/


----------



## Enovale (Apr 25, 2017)

enum bus_width_t { BYTE, HALF, WORD };

Nerdy I know XD


----------



## Enovale (Apr 25, 2017)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 60481
> 
> I don't even remember why I have this on my clipboard lol



10/10 best


----------



## Enovale (Apr 25, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> welp... /s its JOKE



What the actual fuck

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: Boring code



#include "dma_core.hpp"

#include "../bus.hpp

#include "../gpu/gpu_core.hpp"



static dam::state_t state;



static void update_irq_active_flag() {

   auto forced = ((state.dicr >> 15) & 1) != 0;

   auto master = ((state.dicr >> 23) & 1) != 0;

   auto signal = ((state.dicr >>  16) & (state.dicr >> 24) & 0x7f) != 0;

   auto active = forced || (master && signal);



   if (active) {

    if (!(state.dicr & 0x80000000)) {

      bus::irq(3);

    }



    state.dicr |= 0x80000000

   } else {

    state.dicr &= ~0x80000000;

   }

}



static uint32_t get_channel_index(uint32_t address) {

   return (address >> 4) & 7;

}



static uint32_t get_channel_index(uint32_t address) {

   return (address >> 2) & 3;

}



uint32_t dma::bus_read(int width, uint32_t address) {

   auto channel = get_channel_index(address);

   if (channel == 7) {

    switch (get_register_index(address)) {

        case 0: return state.dpcr;

        case 1: return state.dicr;

        case 2: return 0x7ffac68b;

        case 3: return 0x00fffff7;

    }

   }

   else {

    switch (get_register_index(address)) {

        case 0: return state.channels[channel].address;

        case 1: return state.channels[channel].counter;

        case 2: return state.channels[channel].control;

    }

   }



   return 0;

}



void dma::bus_write(int width, uint32_t address, uint32_t data) {

   auto channel = get_channel_index(address);

   if (channel == 7) {

    switch (get_register_index(address)) {

        case 0: state.dpcr = data; break;



        case 1:

            state.dicr &=  (       0xff000000);

            state.dicr |=  (data & 0x00ff803f);

            state.dicr &= ~(data & 0x7f000000);

            update_irq_active_flag();

            break;



        case 2: break;

        case 3: break;

    }

   }

  else {

    switch (get_register_index(address)) {

      case 0: state.channels[channel].address = data & 0x00ffffff; break;

      case 1: state.channels[channel].counter = data & 0xffffffff; break;


god both my computer and my phone have code XD


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


Pretty


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 25, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/feed/subscriptions


----------



## Lonky (Apr 25, 2017)

00020000 436C91A8
40200000 00000000
This is the Pregnant Link cheat for BotW.
Yay.


----------



## Mazamin (Apr 25, 2017)

testina Excel ES-70S


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)

alt+f4: turn off your minecraft in 5 seconds


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm going to make my own edit of WOIIFTM.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

lidocaine


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 25, 2017)

Technology and Research


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-is-insert-name-banned-suspended-threads.401229/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 26, 2017)

Thomas


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

1693-2183-9942


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 1693-2183-9942


whats that?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> whats that?


My 3DS friend code


----------



## Enovale (Apr 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> My 3DS friend code


oh ok lol I thought it would be some secret nuke codes or some shit XD


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> oh ok lol I thought it would be some secret nuke codes or some shit XD


Lol


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 26, 2017)

Vinoup


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2017)

Cyrano De Bergerac tried to lead a morale life, by being generous, also by being comical, but was countered by being dishonest.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2017)

39U3TQZ4KEJWGE6P99FL2J

password reset code.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



lmao


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2017)

VGBR#797
My password, for something else, atleast part of it


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 27, 2017)

UNACE v2.5     Copyright by ACE Compression Software       Jun 18 2003 22:25:55

Usage:                                                                   
  UNACE <command> [-<sw1> ...] <archive> [<base_dir>\] [<files>/@<filelist>]

<Commands>                          t  Test archive integrity             
  e  Extract files                  v  List archive (verbose)             
  l  List archive                   x  Extract files with full path       

<Switches>               (default)                                (default)
  c[-]  Show comments         (+)   p<pass>  Set password                 
  f[-]  Full path matching    (-)   y[-]     Assume yes on all queries (-)
  o[-]  Overwrite files       (-)                                         

  x<files/@list>  Exclude <files> or files in <list> from process


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 27, 2017)

TerraInveditThreedee


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> TerraInveditThreedee


@MarcusD


----------



## Seriel (Apr 27, 2017)

zip -r Toradora.zip Toradora/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 27, 2017)

*v4.10.13 mainline build*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

G://CustomROMs/furryfap4.4.zip
G://GAPPs/gapps.4.4.zip


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> @MarcusD


Yaaaaa


Thomas Edison, the great historical figure, was instrumental in creating, the light bulb, the phonograph and teh kinetoscope.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 28, 2017)

Kirito


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2017)

exercise


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Topical.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2017)

™


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2017)

"they're putting chemicals in the water that make the frogs gay"


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> "they're putting chemicals in the water that make the frogs gay"


GAY FROGS?! WHERE?!


----------



## Enovale (Apr 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


>




Wow, other people are aware of that guy's existence?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Wow, other people are aware of that guy's existence?


Yes


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 28, 2017)

ridiculous


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


>


lol


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 28, 2017)

Gameboy advanced brighter screen


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


>


triple penetration


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 28, 2017)

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 29, 2017)

*Insane* completists will note that the EMI CD version of the remix of Mōggio is_ slightly_ longer than the version on the post-1992 CDs.


----------



## Chary (Apr 29, 2017)

http://kotaku.com/tropes-vs-women-in-video-games-wraps-up-1794722380/amp


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 29, 2017)

https://corn-hub.blogspot.com/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, this is not a Ctrl+V, but why is this thread not pinned yet?


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 29, 2017)

Celesteela @ Weakness Policy  
Ability: Beast Boost  
Level: 65  
EVs: 156 Atk / 124 SpA / 228 Spe  
Naive Nature  
- Autotomize  
- Flash Cannon  
- Rock Slide  
- Earthquake


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 29, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Celesteela @ Weakness Policy
> Ability: Beast Boost
> Level: 65
> EVs: 156 Atk / 124 SpA / 228 Spe
> ...


Nice Pokemon you got there


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 29, 2017)

Eugene Roshal


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nice Pokemon you got there



It's part of a genning request, I wouldn't be able to think up that set.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2017)

weird things.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 29, 2017)

Salazzle @ Focus Sash
Ability: Oblivious
EVs: 252 SpA / 4 SpD / 252 Spe
Timid Nature
- Fake Out
- Flamethrower
- Sludge Bomb
- Protect


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> weird things.


Isn't that a boy though?

Also ctrl+v:

Darkfear c'est moi


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 29, 2017)

R.O.T.O.R.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 29, 2017)

18117


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes mom, i'm studying math.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 29, 2017)

TNT Jackson


----------



## Seriel (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Onision


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)

https://pastebin.com/bat85uR0


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2017)

http://www.serebii.net/events/dex/666.shtml


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-decapping-fundraising-topic.336767/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 30, 2017)

https://8ch.net/tech/res/742138.html


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 30, 2017)

52 61 72 21


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)

>When somebody derails your thread into disgusting furry porn thread.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2017)

147110758574981120


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2017)

https://github.com/LiquidFenrir/MultiUpdater/releases


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2017)

http://www.dorkly.com/post/83316/faceapp-abominations


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2017)

It's a screencap I took in order to crop the image of the woman. The file was too large to just copy/paste here, so I put it on Imgur to share here.



Spoiler


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 30, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> It's a screencap I took in order to crop the image of the woman. The file was too large to just copy/paste here, so I put it on Imgur to share here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


uh


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)

Man, this is so true, look at this. [Me texting this to my friend]


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> uh
> View attachment 85575



What? It's the CTRL + V game, and at the time the whole screencap (PRINT SCRN button) was on the clipboard. I cropped it shortly after anyways.

Anyways.

5C3089F0620EB4A43F7AE98B10EF2C9E


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Drtre81/status/858548061177470977


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 30, 2017)

https://8ch.net/tech/res/742138.html


RustInPeace said:


> What? It's the CTRL + V game, and at the time the whole screencap (PRINT SCRN button) was on the clipboard. I cropped it shortly after anyways.


That photo was downlaoded directly off Twitter and isn't cropped.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> https://8ch.net/tech/res/742138.html
> That photo was downlaoded directly off Twitter and isn't cropped.



I wasn't able to do that believe it or not. No "save image as" in the right click. 

https://twitter.com/MattieDollcb/status/858786520072900608/photo/1


----------



## GhostLatte (May 1, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


Nice Green Day reference.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 1, 2017)

Mōggio


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2017)

0004000000164800


----------



## RustInPeace (May 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 0004000000164800



Pokemon Sun's Title ID? 

4765 (frame for RNGing).


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

Sad Mackem Bastard


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2017)

The person who proof read Hitler's speeches was a grammar Nazi


----------



## RustInPeace (May 1, 2017)

Enigma Berry's unreleased, someone made a legal error there, everything else checks out.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

Theater call


----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Skull Kiddo (May 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

True friendship is when someone can trust one other with a with various things along with not tell anyone, and will avoid leaving the friend until the very end. Joseph knew that Pierre was blind, when Pierre would boast about not even needing to touch the reins to get the horse to go on the route, he even said a blind man could do it. Pierre was given the opportunity to leave the business to retire, and still get paid by the company, Pierre refused to retire until Joseph did, “‘We are two old men,’ he said to Jacques. ‘Let us wear out together. When Joseph is ready to retire-then I, too, will quit.’ ” (Paragraph 17) Pierre didn’t leave until Joseph left, when Joseph left, Pierre was sad that he died, and that he could not see him again. Pierre and Joseph had true friendship, from Joseph keeping Pierre’s secret, to Pierre not leaving Joseph when he had the chance.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

9/11 joke, 'nuff said


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

incandescent


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2017)

My opinion on: Weeds


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

You cannot make another post so soon after your last.


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2017)

https://github.com/Seriell/Serie-Bot


----------



## RustInPeace (May 1, 2017)

:theroomcum


----------



## Enovale (May 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> The person who proof read Hitler's speeches was a grammar Nazi



You mind if I put that in a status update? That would be a perfect epiphanie


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> You mind if I put that in a status update? That would be a perfect epiphanie


Sure


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> epiphanie


I think you mean epiphany


----------



## Enovale (May 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I think you mean epiphany


shut up autocorrect happened XD


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> shut up autocorrect happened XD


apparently "epiphanie" is the French version of the word.


----------



## Enovale (May 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> apparently "epiphanie" is the French version of the word.


oh really? I guess my iphone is french then


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> oh really? I guess my iphone is french then


Sacra Bleu! *gasp


----------



## Enovale (May 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Sacra Bleu! *gasp


ha! i knew what that meant without googling it.. yep. no googling. at all. nope. not in the slightest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> ha! i knew what that meant without googling it.. yep. no googling. at all. nope. not in the slightest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Job


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/401316559619?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/401316559619?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Those are some expensive headphones


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Those are some expensive headphones


Yeah, and I bought them lol


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/srcstc.gif


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah, and I bought them lol


Man, I wish I was rich lol


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Man, I wish I was rich lol


Shitpost less and get a job maybe


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Shitpost less and get a job maybe


Too young still


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Shitpost less and get a job maybe


OHHHHHHH

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Too young still


I know the feeling


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> OHHHHHHH
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I always have a Bitcoin faucet open in the background, that's how I'm getting my money, I have 0.00090449 BTC


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I always have a Bitcoin faucet open in the background, that's how I'm getting my money, I have 0.00090449 BTC


PFff, make a miner


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> PFff, make a miner


My laptop ain't powerful enough.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

HorizonM


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 2, 2017)

You Are What You Is: Matches the best qualities of the EMI CD (full album, no edits) with the 1998 Spencer CD (great sound). Definitive.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

*cries*


----------



## Seriel (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Skull Kiddo (May 2, 2017)

_Ah!_ You look like a queer! You've never actually thrown a ball before, have you?


----------



## Seriel (May 2, 2017)

0FC3042E345AD05D


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

Could not connect to a server.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

though bad circumstances are unfortunate, one can use these circumstances to better them.


----------



## H0thTr0n (May 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2017)

[/SPOILER]


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2017)

[me texting to my friend] Ai-chan has advice for you xD


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 3, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/fuck-the-ps3.345869/


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2017)

Zoom into this ad.
"Quard Core" ...you played yourself!


----------



## Seriel (May 3, 2017)

http://github.com/oneclick/rubyinstaller/wiki/Development-Kit


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2017)

Old meme but still true... a man from sweden went to prison for doing it x10 to random pixels on a screen.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 3, 2017)

https://imgur.com/GYN4T5z


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Old meme but still true... a man from sweden went to prison for doing it x10 to random pixels on a screen.


Don't lewd dragon loli 

Also ctrl+v
Yukiko learned how to cook. pic.twitter.com/BBowFC1cRM— Gespy (@TheGespenst) May 1, 2017


----------



## RustInPeace (May 3, 2017)

*Sophie Brussaux*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 4, 2017)

Wars are really ugly
They're dirty and they're cold


----------



## RustInPeace (May 4, 2017)

♀


----------



## EthanAddict (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)

Poi Poi macaroni on plateroni


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/official-thread-of-the-skiddo-religion.469622/


----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2017)

excesive


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" /high-dpi-support=1 /force-device-scale-factor=1


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 4, 2017)

This is a collection of five animated Graphics Interchange Format images that all show the same scene of Moomintroll with his hands in the air while riding a pink cloud.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2017)

http://www.polycase.com/sl-57p


----------



## RustInPeace (May 4, 2017)

ffmpeg -ss 13:21 -t 10 -i pk.flv -vcodec copy -acodec copy pk2.flv


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)

send help


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2017)

Championhip Soccer 94


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Championhip Soccer 94


???


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> ???


Don't ask.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Don't ask.


K


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 4, 2017)

Nyugi goomi, jön a gommi, azután elhúz gyí!
Goomiboogi ez a tuti nem fogod megúszni! 2x

1996-ban egy boogis hajnalon megfogantam.
Apám a radír, anyám egy cumi,
világrajött ez az ifjabbik gumi.
Az oviban a gumicsajok kedvence voltam,
Ha megmutatták, én is megmutattam.
Egész kicsin már hazafi voltam,
Polymerkúr a bolygóm, ezt még nem mondtam.
A suliból nem elékszem semmire.
Az énektanárnőn kívül senkire.
Az egyetlen jó nő a körnéyken,
Az első szexuális élményem.
Mi tagadás, ő indította pályám
meg a földről elfogott jelek URH-n.
A tehetséggel nem volt baj,
csak a Polymerkúron a pop biznisz szar.

Refrén:
Na ki itt a gizda? (te vagy goomi!)
Ki az ki tolja? (te vagy goomi!)
Mi ez a tánc fiatalok? (a goomi boogi)
A bíró meg egy köcsög! (ja, ja!)

Ezért szóltam, muter megyek a földre.
Apám intett, anyám le volt törve.
Most itt vagyok köztetek, óriási sztár vagyok,
A bőröm színe miatt nem diszkrimináltatok!
A faterom megaszter régen a topon!
Amit Michael Jackson azt én is oda rakom.
Ki leufóz engem, annak egyet mondhatok,
A faterom radír, bárkit leradíroztatok!

Nyugi goomi, jön a gommi, azután elhúz gyí!
Goomiboogi ez a tuti nem fogod megúszni!

(Ja,ja a goomibugi ja a goomibugi!)

Refrén:
Na ki itt a gizda? (te vagy goomi!)
Ki az ki tolja? (te vagy goomi!)
Mi ez a tánc fiatalok? (a goomi boogi)
A bíró meg egy köcsög! (ja, ja!)


Csajok, most hozzátok szólok egy kicsit,
Híres numerás ám egy polygumid.
Otthon én voltam a legnagyobb gumilovag.
Szép emlékek fűznek a Polymerkúrra.
De itt is építgetem már az egzisztenciámat,
bugyigyűjteményem éppen súrolja a hármat.
A szenvedélyem a csajok,
A hobbim pedig a csajok,
ezenkívül nagyon érdekelnek még a csajok.
Nincsen nálam hézag, mert én idomulok,
csak egyet kérek ne vegyétek el az írobotot.
Lányok mire vágyom, mondom a tutit,
rágó helyett szátokba, ezt a nótát kánonba.

Refrén 2x:
Na ki itt a gizda? (te vagy goomi!)
Ki az ki tolja? (te vagy goomi!)
Mi ez a tánc fiatalok? (a goomi boogi)
A bíró meg egy köcsög! (ja, ja!)


----------



## Seriel (May 4, 2017)

fe4b9-3c08d


----------



## xtheman (May 4, 2017)

_[_5:46 PM_] _Tanukki ❤_: _OH



_[_5:46 PM_] _Tanukki ❤_: _That was an account i did on Jan 13th , when someone did a server about the switch and stuff



_[_5:46 PM_] _Tanukki ❤_: _and it was also for when gbatemp got hacked!



_[_5:47 PM_] _Tanukki ❤_: _In the end , i stopped using that account , i didnt even remembered that!



_[_5:47 PM_] _Tanukki ❤_: _We could say , _you discovered my alt!_



_[_5:47 PM_] _Tanukki ❤_: _Congrats


----------



## RustInPeace (May 4, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 5, 2017)

void OnTriggerEnter(Collider other)
    {
        if (other.gameObject.CompareTag("Pick up"))
        {
            other.gameObject.SetActive(false);
            count = count + 1
        }


----------



## BrightNeko (May 5, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 5, 2017)

I wish I had enough money to buy some everdrive products


----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Nyugi goomi, jön a gommi, azután elhúz gyí!
> Goomiboogi ez a tuti nem fogod megúszni! 2x
> 
> 1996-ban egy boogis hajnalon megfogantam.
> ...


Bubsy is secretly Hungarian confirmed


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 5, 2017)

"my xkcd ocd.jpeg"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 6, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## erman1337 (May 6, 2017)

https://video-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=e812e5cc6cbf6d139aad2970854a2020&oe=590DCDA6

it expired lol


----------



## Seriel (May 6, 2017)

[WARN : websocket @ 2017-05-06 19:37:50.245] Server streaming timed out with 1 servers remaining
[WARN : websocket @ 2017-05-06 19:37:50.245] This means some servers are unavailable due to an outage. Notifying ready now, we'll have to live without these servers
[READY] :: Logged in as Yuuki-chan [Beta]#5183 !
[READY] :: Servers: 9
>> Bot connected and ready for action! <<
[WARN : websocket @ 2017-05-06 19:37:50.534] Server 110373943822540800 is unavailable due to an outage!


----------



## smileyhead (May 7, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 8, 2017)

hello my neighbor


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 8, 2017)

http://www.3dsdb.com/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 8, 2017)

mountain dew pitch black


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 8, 2017)

prefer SNES Sparkster over Genesis Sparkster


----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2017)

audio technica ATH M50x


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 9, 2017)

keymaps 0-2,4,6,8,12
alt_is_meta
include "linux-with-alt-and-altgr.inc"
strings as usual

keycode   1 = Escape           Escape         
keycode   2 = one              exclam         
keycode   3 = two              at               at             
   control keycode   3 = nul             
keycode   4 = three            numbersign     
   control keycode   4 = Escape         
keycode   5 = four             dollar           dollar         
   control keycode   5 = Control_backslash
keycode   6 = five             percent         
   control keycode   6 = Control_bracketright
keycode   7 = six              asciicircum     
   control keycode   7 = Control_asciicircum
keycode   8 = seven            ampersand        braceleft       
   control keycode   8 = Control_underscore
keycode   9 = eight            asterisk         bracketleft     
   control keycode   9 = Delete         
keycode  10 = nine             parenleft        bracketright   
keycode  11 = zero             parenright       braceright     
keycode  12 = bracketleft      braceleft       
   control keycode  12 = Escape         
keycode  13 = bracketright     braceright       asciitilde     
   control keycode  13 = Control_bracketright
keycode  14 = Delete           Delete         
keycode  15 = Tab              Tab             
keycode  16 = apostrophe       quotedbl       
   control keycode  16 = Control_g       
keycode  17 = comma            less           
keycode  18 = period           greater         
keycode  19 = p               
keycode  20 = y               
keycode  21 = f               
keycode  22 = g               
keycode  23 = c               
keycode  24 = r               
keycode  25 = l               
keycode  26 = slash            question       
   control keycode  26 = Delete         
keycode  27 = equal            plus           
keycode  28 = Return         
        alt     keycode  28 = Meta_Control_m
keycode  29 = Control         
keycode  30 = a               
keycode  31 = o               
keycode  32 = e               
keycode  33 = u               
keycode  34 = i               
keycode  35 = d               
keycode  36 = h               
keycode  37 = t               
keycode  38 = n               
keycode  39 = s               
keycode  40 = minus            underscore       backslash       
   control keycode  40 = Control_underscore
keycode  41 = grave            asciitilde     
   control keycode  41 = nul             
keycode  42 = Shift           
keycode  43 = backslash        bar             
   control keycode  43 = Control_backslash
keycode  44 = semicolon        colon           
keycode  45 = q               
keycode  46 = j               
keycode  47 = k               
keycode  48 = x               
keycode  49 = b               
keycode  50 = m               
keycode  51 = w               
keycode  52 = v               
keycode  53 = z               
keycode  54 = Shift           
keycode  56 = Alt             
keycode  57 = space            space           
   control keycode  57 = nul             
keycode  58 = Caps_Lock       
keycode  86 = less             greater          bar             
   alt     keycode  86 = Meta_less       
keycode  97 = Control


----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2017)

I.        kinetoscope


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)

Latest commit ad7768b on Oct 2, 2016


----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2017)

https://www.loc.gov/collections/edi...recordings/history-of-the-cylinder-phonograph


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2017)




----------



## erman1337 (May 9, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/10487409466?view=permalink&id=10155420038179467&refid=8&__tn__=*s


----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2017)

Thomas Edison, the great historical figure, was instrumental in creating, the light bulb, the phonograph and the kinetoscope.


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2017)

Cela vous permet d'utiliser vôtre manette connecté à vôtre ordinateur avec HID to VPAD


----------



## Seriel (May 9, 2017)

95.183.50.10


----------



## arc13 (May 9, 2017)

/home/arc13/Documents/freeShop/src

...I'm really too much working


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2017)

The Editors of Encyclopædia Britannica. "Kinetoscope CINEMATIC DEVICE". In ENCYCLOPÆDIA BRITANNICA. 7/20/1998. https://www.britannica.com/technology/Kinetoscope (4/27/2017)


----------



## dAVID_ (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (May 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 86457


6700HQ is not the same as 6700K.


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> 6700HQ is not the same as 6700K.


No shit sherlock.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2017)

DIYengineering kit


----------



## xtheman (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 10, 2017)

xtheman said:


>


I like things that are hard and long ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2017)

Whoever did that will pay.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Whoever did that will pay.


Lol


----------



## rensenware (May 10, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/castlecarousel/internet-moms


----------



## DeoNaught (May 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Whoever did that will pay.


Which one?

ANYways CTRL+V stuff


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Which one?


"Gay"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 10, 2017)

https://e621.net/post/show/1141952/-animated_skeleton-bone-clothed-clothing-comic-eng


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (May 10, 2017)

(now defunct)


----------



## RustInPeace (May 10, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 10, 2017)

*Skullcandy Chops Earbuds *


----------



## DeoNaught (May 11, 2017)

To invent, you need a good imagination and a pile of junk.
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/t/thomasaed125362.html


----------



## Seriel (May 12, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (May 12, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-ultimate-gba-vc-injector-for-3ds.438057/


----------



## DeoNaught (May 12, 2017)

mibbit


----------



## Lucar (May 13, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 13, 2017)

F:\_nds\twloader


----------



## RustInPeace (May 13, 2017)

#!Uj4DXRgC!pR0oFDFJa6vF1sPjMNggwP0FmzyUZkPtHcKNWeOOVOQ


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

*Why Does the 1366×768 Screen Resolution Exist?*


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 13, 2017)

POWER GRID DOWN
POWER GRID DOWN
POWER GRID DOWN
POWER GRID DOWN
POWER GRID DOWN
POWER GRID DOWN
POWER GRID DOWN
POWER GRID DOWN
POWER GRID DOWN


----------



## xtheman (May 13, 2017)




----------



## APartOfMe (May 14, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2017)

Trojan.Bayrob.Generic


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2017)

Please don't actually make this a Spiderman thread.


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

It's Oingo Boingo season again!!


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 14, 2017)

infrastructure


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


Ravioli Ravioli, Don't lewd the dragon loli.


----------



## Seriel (May 14, 2017)

:tada:


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Please don't actually make this a Spiderman thread.


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## RustInPeace (May 15, 2017)

I made this.


Spoiler


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2017)

Actually, have another one since you kept doing it for a long time


----------



## DeoNaught (May 15, 2017)

http://imgur.com/gallery/yzNI2


----------



## smileyhead (May 15, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2017)

liru_xmas.tar


----------



## Seriel (May 15, 2017)




----------



## R4Liam (May 15, 2017)

https://www.ecosia.org


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2017)

¶ⲎÜ¢K►


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)

https://qwizzy.s3.amazonaws.com/upl...9-4066/Screen-Shot-2015-07-23-at-16.05.14.png


----------



## xtheman (May 15, 2017)

steam://install/567090


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2017)

sending you a signal pic.twitter.com/nsYE6PXF5h— sai ★ magfest prep (@radiostarkiller) May 15, 2017


----------



## RustInPeace (May 16, 2017)

https://3ds.pokemon-gl.com/present/dee48b24-784b-405c-9b79-6d7bfbcb337a


----------



## DeoNaught (May 16, 2017)

MPEG2 Audio Layer III


----------



## arc13 (May 16, 2017)

IDeRNetH


----------



## smileyhead (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 16, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 87050


Lol wtf?


----------



## smileyhead (May 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol wtf?


ikr


----------



## Seriel (May 16, 2017)

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...cry-ransom-notes-on-everything-with-a-screen/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 16, 2017)

߷


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 16, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> ߷


Cool symbol


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Cool symbol


thank


----------



## RustInPeace (May 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> How bout no?



Have this then.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

The kinetoscope, created by Thomas Alva Edison, and William Dickson, was first shown publically in Broadway, New York, also because of it's functionallity it was considered a toy, and he neglected to get patents outside of the U.S.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2017)

30000000


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

(A) The Editors of Encyclopædia Britannica. "Kinetoscope CINEMATIC DEVICE". In ENCYCLOPÆDIA BRITANNICA. 7/20/1998. https://www.britannica.com/technology/Kinetoscope (4/27/2017)


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 17, 2017)

They returned to their earth

When serpents come
They cover the Christ thorn
Two heads
And cock heads
Serpents feet are the motion
Lidded eyes and smudged reality
Everything has two faces
One is earthly without true form
The other blackened and blackening

And mother is in the fields
Father is in the fields

You know well it's tortured form
It's locked within a particular place
It's locked within a particular form
It's jailed by a falling light
With angles shapes and size
It's held by true what
It's held in through place
It's an aim that has no name

Mother is in the fields
Father is in the fields

It's a form creating formless
Formless creating form
Oh four towers read them backwards
Do not spell the sound
Do not move to the lies
Speak the words and they create the universe
And they destroy all universe

Mother sleeps in the fields
And father he reaps in the fields

Heavy-lidded eyes do not mask his pain
They shade us from the burning light
Listen one face one form one truth
I see it through the shading glass
I see it fractured in the world
This is not true
It's appearance only

Mother is in the fields
Father is in the fields

An eagle flies his bloody face
Behind bloody claws behind bloody claws
His pain is blackened rain
His rain is Roman
Sire the pain it is not finished
I happens now
Matchstick man in a matchstick world
Nake the prime slice the sickle
Nake the sickle slice the core
Time stops when he was thirty-three

And mother is in the fields
And father is in the fields

Time stops when I am thirty
Time stops then and time stops there
Then is now
Oh why do we not say it
Time stops time breaks time folds
Time ceases
And pestle grindes the mortar
The mortar turns to dust
The metal turns to rust
Words they fail they fall apart
The corn it dies and is reborn

And mother stays in the fields
And father is in the fields

Blond hair moves in the blond corn
Boyd wears black he talks of death
But all his faces spell out light's on the roof
He's kissing a rose
A blooddrop comes from the heart of her life
Something hangs above there in the skies
Something hovers above his brown hair
Life without us in the background of light
And the birds don't sing
When the curtain snaps
Anita's in Ireland
She's falling over rocks
Stars of the sky stars of the pain
And all stars meet in a falling star
And some make money from weapons' blood
And some make money from fear's blood
And some make money from hunger's blood
And some make money from politics' blood
And some make money from religion's blood
The world falls apart
The world starts to cease

And mother is in the fields
And father has died in the fields


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

76.2


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 17, 2017)

http://images.ulta.com/is/image/Ulta/2296439?$detail$


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

a .3d file is in my clip


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 17, 2017)

(66% Done)


----------



## smileyhead (May 17, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 18, 2017)

hey butter


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 18, 2017)

B A R T S A D


----------



## RustInPeace (May 18, 2017)

: pkshocked10
: pkteasing3


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 18, 2017)

Barry orange smoothie.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

http://www.sudomod.com/


----------



## RustInPeace (May 18, 2017)

Tentacruel @ Life Orb 
Ability: Rain Dish 
Level: 50 
Shiny: Yes 
EVs: 252 Atk / 44 Def / 212 Spe 
Jolly Nature 
- Waterfall 
- Poison Jab 
- Rapid Spin 
- Knock Off


----------



## Edrian (May 18, 2017)

真・女神転生


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 18, 2017)

Fix your fucking font rendering. Maybe the reason you have such a shit system is because you decided to use Arch because you severely overestimated your IQ.

Stick to something like Fedora and then you might have enough free time to finally find out what a vagina feels like.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 18, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (May 18, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Fix your fucking font rendering. Maybe the reason you have such a shit system is because you decided to use Arch because you severely overestimated your IQ.
> 
> Stick to something like Fedora and then you might have enough free time to finally find out what a vagina feels like.


topkek


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

Mathias


----------



## smileyhead (May 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

Iphone Se matthias


----------



## RustInPeace (May 18, 2017)

*Rule 3*: You may only request 1 Pokemon per 24 hours after previous request completed


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



is that @hobbledehoy899


----------



## smileyhead (May 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/639/590/5c9.jpg


----------



## ShroomKing (May 18, 2017)

https://f1.reddit.com/r/CrackWatch/comments/6buki6/guardians_of_the_piracy/


----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

They were pics of my raspberry pi projecct, the files were too big


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2017)

Investors: Kimishima, what are your plans to save Nintendo?Kimishima: pic.twitter.com/eYVcSuyJMf— CartridgeGames (@CartridgeGames) May 17, 2017


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 19, 2017)

xtheman said:


> https://twitter.com/CartridgeGames/status/864979097881071616


lol


----------



## DeoNaught (May 19, 2017)

xtheman said:


> https://twitter.com/CartridgeGames/status/864979097881071616


but... but ... BUT

CTRL-V stuff

companionable


----------



## Seriel (May 19, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 19, 2017)

Amosdoll


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2017)

heyspeakenglishpls


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 19, 2017)

http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-1545


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 19, 2017)

```
:###:##   :####    ##    ##  ## #:##:  ##    ##   ##.####
.#######   ######   :##  ##   ########  ##    ##   #######
###  ###   #:  :##   ##: ##.  ##.##.##  ##    ##   ###.   
##.  .##    :#####   ###:##   ## ## ##  ##    ##   ##     
##    ##  .#######   .## #    ## ## ##  ##    ##   ##     
##.  .##  ## .  ##    ####.   ## ## ##  ##    ##   ##     
###  ###  ##:  ###    :###    ## ## ##  ##:  ###   ##     
.#######  ########     ##     ## ## ##   #######   ##     
 :###:##    ###.##     ##.    ## ## ##    ###.##   ##     
 #.  :##              :##                                 
 ######              ###:                                 
 :####:              ###
```


----------



## DeoNaught (May 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Plot twist: she _is_


----------



## BrightNeko (May 20, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 20, 2017)

```
.8""8""8.8""""8......8""""8.8"""88.8""""8...eeee.....eeee.eeee.
.8..8..8.8...........8....8.8....8.8........8..8........8....8.
.8e.8..8.8eeeee......8e...8.8....8.8eeeee...8...........8....8.
.88.8..8.....88.eeee.88...8.8....8.....88...8eeee....eee8 eee8.
.88.8..8.e...88......88...8.8....8.e...88...8...8....8....8....
.88.8..8.8eee88......88eee8.8eeee8.8eee88...8eee8.88.8eee.8eee.
```


----------



## DeoNaught (May 20, 2017)

Wherever Yakity sax


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 20, 2017)

(Hint: use the "rar e" command on this file without modifying the file or its name.)​


----------



## Seriel (May 20, 2017)

*679003*


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


holy shit technically isn't that porn considered....
Illegal? 'Cause it's child hentai...


----------



## smileyhead (May 20, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> holy shit technically isn't that porn considered....
> Illegal? 'Cause it's child hentai...


I don't think law applies to drawn characters.


----------



## Kingy (May 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I don't think law applies to drawn characters.


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## smileyhead (May 20, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Kingy (May 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


If it's Child Pornography, it's Child Pornography.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 20, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> If it's Child Pornography, it's Child Pornography.


exactly! A pedophile will get attracted to children, not depending whether he's watching real people or hand drawn stuff from other pedohpiles, as its all just pixels.


----------



## KevinX8 (May 20, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> If it's Child Pornography, it's Child Pornography.


bbut it's drawn so it's not real kids so it's ok to jerk off to right :^)?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 20, 2017)

283346899799638016


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

One more offense of any kind and you are out of here for good.


----------



## Seriel (May 21, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> One more offense of any kind and you are out of here for good.


:eyes:


----------



## RustInPeace (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 21, 2017)

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Clover


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 22, 2017)

​


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 22, 2017)

http://www.boot9strap.com/?user=CitizenSnips


----------



## DeoNaught (May 22, 2017)

II. The lightbulb A. Edison’s development 1. Edison’s lightbulbs: lifetime of 14.5hr 2. Edison Lightbulbs: more efficient, Edison screw, and up to 1200hrs B. Edison’s U.S. Patent C. Led III. The phonograph A. the thought of the phonograph was inspired by two inventions 1. the telegraph 2. the telephone B. the first phonograph was made in 30hrs C. the future of the phonograph 1. Cd players 2. MP3 Players IV. The kinetoscope A. It was invented by Thomas Edison, and William Dickson B. First showed, in Broadway, New York, in 1894. 1. It was considered a toy 2. He neglected getting patents outside the U.S. C. The Cinematograph D. V. Concluding paragraph


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 22, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> http://www.boot9strap.com/?user=CitizenSnips


self promotion xD


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 22, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> self promotion xD


Tbh it was just in my clipboard, felt like posting whatever was in it


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 22, 2017)

death murder killer


----------



## DeoNaught (May 22, 2017)

http://cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-con...l-aka-Chicken-Man-from-Toy-Story-806x1024.jpg


----------



## RustInPeace (May 22, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 22, 2017)

*Venereology*


----------



## DeoNaught (May 22, 2017)

English 9

Second Quarter

(This was my first name)

(This was my student number)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 22, 2017)

Dawn of the Black Hearts


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


i bet theyre trap


----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i bet theyre trap


T̗̼̘̫͟ͅͅh̵̩e͉̼̤̯̘̱̗͟y̵̮͓'̜̠r̡e͎̺̠̗͙̝ ̛̝͕̘̞̼̝ͅn͓͙̼̣͞ͅͅo̶̹͙̬͓t̲̻̪,̮͕̱̠ ͔̼̻͈͇̀I͏ ̖̣͇̣͓͉̥c͖͚̯̱̖ḩe̫͉ͅc̵̙̭̪̜̖̟k̵̯͕̻̠e̶͎̙̗̼̹̥ḍ̷̰̜͎̰͙ͅ


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> T̗̼̘̫͟ͅͅh̵̩e͉̼̤̯̘̱̗͟y̵̮͓'̜̠r̡e͎̺̠̗͙̝ ̛̝͕̘̞̼̝ͅn͓͙̼̣͞ͅͅo̶̹͙̬͓t̲̻̪,̮͕̱̠ ͔̼̻͈͇̀I͏ ̖̣͇̣͓͉̥c͖͚̯̱̖ḩe̫͉ͅc̵̙̭̪̜̖̟k̵̯͕̻̠e̶͎̙̗̼̹̥ḍ̷̰̜͎̰͙ͅ


theyre hot i get it, but legit or trap?


----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> theyre hot i get it, but legit or trap?


They are normal girls, not traps.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> They are normal girls, not traps.


i knew it, theyre trap


----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2017)

Also that's "not", not "hot" kek

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> i knew it, theyre trap


:blobunamused:


----------



## DeoNaught (May 22, 2017)

https://www.lds.org/friend/1992/10/christopher-columbus-inspired-seaman?lang=eng


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 23, 2017)

gp2x wiz


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2017)

holy shit what was this doing in my clipboard?
it's 2017...


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 23, 2017)

here.tic


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/products/gbc-backlight-conversion-ribbon-cable


----------



## DeoNaught (May 23, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JFlare (May 23, 2017)

Heres my ctrl V:

Hey! This is The *Ctrl + V* Game! 
Paste anything you have on your clipboard here! If it's an image, embed it! If it's a file, upload it! If it has an unsupported format, wrap it in a ZIP first!

Rules:
Follow the forum's rules, especially the ones about not posting any copyrighted, or pornographic content!
Discussion is allowed, just be sure to use quotes, or you might confuse us! 
Have fun!


My *Ctrl + V*:
Large Image 

Last edited by smileyhead, Feb 12, 2017









smileyhead, Aug 27, 2016ReportTop
#1Like+ QuoteReply
hobbledehoy899, Petraplexity and Seriel like this.


Buy R4i SDHC 1.4.5


----------



## DeoNaught (May 23, 2017)

It was my screen pic


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2017)

> Nous avons donc un chasseur de panthères qui souhaite fumer une pipe mais qui n'a ni l'ustensile idoine, ni le tabac, ni de feu. Il a tout de même un fusil.
> 
> Il voit passer une première panthère. Il épaule, vise et tire. trop vite sans doute. Il la loupe. Il prend la loupe et il la met dans sa poche.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2017)

totally_legit_ticket.tik


----------



## DeoNaught (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Minox (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

-discord invite link-


----------



## Noctosphere (May 24, 2017)

en fait, 2piR cest la circonférence, le diametre cest 2R


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 24, 2017)

At Buffalo Wild Wings with the boys.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Larsenv (May 24, 2017)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/handy-manny-vol-1/id429212485


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2017)

Larsenv said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/handy-manny-vol-1/id429212485


hello apple yes i indeed would like to spend $134.91 for the entirety of Handy Manny in SD


----------



## cheuble (May 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> en fait, 2piR cest la circonférence, le diametre cest 2R


wew


----------



## DeoNaught (May 24, 2017)

Zenloc custom regulator


----------



## EthanAddict (May 24, 2017)

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Installation_2


----------



## DeoNaught (May 24, 2017)

He hated Antonio for being Christian


----------



## Noctosphere (May 24, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/evan-frankfort/the-100-main-title-theme


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/creating-debug-yellow-vc-with-link-cable.462410/


----------



## DeoNaught (May 24, 2017)

Christopher Columbus Brought customs and traditions to the Indians, he assisted the New World by bringing back his discoveries.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 24, 2017)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...l_6.JPG/220px-Coquelicots_-_Parc_floral_6.JPG


----------



## aplumafreak500 (May 25, 2017)

This probably doesn't affect a lot of you here, but: For all 3DS users, IMPORTANT If you have already softmodded your 3DS, stop using the Nintendo Network starting from now. Nintendo is currently doing a banwave, if they catch you on the Nintendo Network with a softmoded 3DS, you will be banned FOREVER. I suggest you to stop use NN until this wave stops, but when ?? Source and feedbacks: http://gbatemp.net/threads/regarding-the-recent-3ds-banwave.471781/

(It was on my clipboard due to me spreading this news across Discord)


----------



## DeoNaught (May 25, 2017)

PTH08080


----------



## xtheman (May 25, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (May 25, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 88120


yeah why did it get closed?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 26, 2017)

BurningDesire


----------



## DeoNaught (May 26, 2017)

B.     Europe grew as a power


a.       Europe had grown wealthy with their trading.


b.      Conquered many other lands.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 26, 2017)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...rder-seth-rich-alleged-wikileaks-email-leaker


----------



## Deleted member 408660 (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 26, 2017)

http://imgur.com/lgJvNgT


----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

( ͡°◡ ͡°)




Just another EoF game... I'm excited!


----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 26, 2017)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/50/b6/ed/50b6ed8171386df37fdf9851336dabd7.jpg


----------



## Lucar (May 26, 2017)

43800.048


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 26, 2017)

Here's a good place to stalk me: https://gab.ai/hobbledehoy899


----------



## DeoNaught (May 26, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/entry/i-filleted-my-finger.12614/


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 27, 2017)

Music is Happy H. Christmas by DiGERATi!


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2017)

http://www.racketboy.com/retro/nintendo/n64/how-to-mod-the-n64-to-play-imports-region-mod


----------



## Lucar (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 27, 2017)

/tts wew Kingy forgot to disable this


----------



## einhuman197 (May 27, 2017)

Pornhub


----------



## clarknova77 (May 28, 2017)

lv_data

I've been expanding a logical volume, that's the LV name.


----------



## xtheman (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 28, 2017)




----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 28, 2017)

Dionicio3


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Dionicio3


fits with your avatar


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> fits with your avatar


Wut?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Wut?


you dont wanna know xD


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you dont wanna know xD


Ok, I won't ask


----------



## Seriel (May 28, 2017)

Spoiler: This ones a bit big



# ----------------- BEGIN MIX-IN DEFINITIONS -----------------
# Mix-In definitions are auto-generated by mixin-update
##############################################################
# Source: device/intel/mixins/groups/boot-arch/efi/fstab
##############################################################
# Android fstab file.
# <src>                   <mnt_point> <type>  <mnt_flags and options>  <fs_mgr_flags>
# The filesystem that contains the filesystem checker binary (typically /system) cannot
# specify MF_CHECK, and must come before any filesystems that do specify MF_CHECK

/dev/block/by-name/android_system       /system         ext4    ro                                                           wait,verify
/dev/block/by-name/android_cache        /cache          ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,errors=panic                            wait,check
/dev/block/by-name/android_data         /data           ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,discard,noauto_da_alloc,errors=panic    wait,check,encryptable=/dev/block/by-name/android_metadata
/dev/block/by-name/android_boot         /boot           emmc    defaults                                                     defaults
/dev/block/by-name/android_recovery     /recovery       emmc    defaults                                                     defaults
/dev/block/by-name/android_misc         /misc           emmc    defaults                                                     defaults
/dev/block/by-name/android_bootloader   /bootloader     emmc    defaults                                                     recoveryonly
/dev/block/by-name/android_bootloader2  /bootloader2    emmc    defaults                                                     recoveryonly
/dev/block/by-name/android_persistent   /persistent     emmc    defaults                                                     defaults
/dev/block/by-name/android_metadata     /metadata       emmc    defaults                                                     defaults

##############################################################
# Source: device/intel/mixins/groups/config-partition/enabled/fstab
##############################################################
/dev/block/by-name/android_config       /config         ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,errors=panic          wait,check
##############################################################
# Source: device/intel/mixins/groups/storage/sdcard-mmcblk1-4xUSB-sda-emulated/fstab
##############################################################
*/block/sda*                            auto             vfat    defaults                                   voldmanaged=usbdisk:auto
*/block/sdb*                            auto             vfat    defaults                                   voldmanaged=usbdisk2:auto
*/block/sdc*                            auto             vfat    defaults                                   voldmanaged=usbdisk3:auto
*/block/sdd*                            auto             vfat    defaults                                   voldmanaged=usbdisk4:auto
*/block/mmcblk1*                        auto             auto    defaults                                   voldmanaged=sdcard1:auto
/dev/block/mmcblk1p1                    /sdcard          vfat    defaults                                   recoveryonly

##############################################################
# Source: device/intel/mixins/groups/swap/zram/fstab
##############################################################
/dev/block/zram0                        none             swap    defaults                                   zramsize=104857600

# ------------------ END MIX-IN DEFINITIONS ------------------


----------



## DeoNaught (May 28, 2017)

*MCKINNON*


----------



## Seriel (May 28, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2017)

You gotta buy 'em by the sack!


----------



## Seriel (May 28, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 29, 2017)

CNKQ4-995KC-P9NBF


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


>



Wew you watch him too?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wew you watch him too?


Yeah, I'm really into computers.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wew you watch him too?





hobbledehoy899 said:


> Yeah, I'm really into computers.


Wew you both watch him too?











Cool


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> Cool


problem


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2017)

[that resurrected 3ds titlekeys site]


----------



## xtheman (May 29, 2017)

OK I ADMIT IT I LOVE YOU OK i fucking love you and it breaks my heart when i see you play with someone else or anyone commenting in your profile i just want to be your boyfriend and put a heart in my profile linking to your profile and have a walltext of you commenting cute things i want to play video games talk in discord all night and watch a movie together but you just seem so uninterested in me it fucking kills me and i cant take it anymore i want to remove you but i care too much about you so please i'm begging you to either love me back or remove me and NEVER contact me again it hurts so much to say this because i need you by my side but if you don't love me then i want you to leave because seeing your icon in my friendlist would kill me everyday of my pathetic life
@Chary


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2017)

Urza said:


> The Sidekick is a toy phone for niggers and high school females.





Linkiboy said:


> sp33chy dont say n****





SnAQ said:


> And i believe that people who cries about other people using the word n**** are just attention whores.





Taleweaver said:


> Is this for real? You can get fired for admitting (under oath) you've used a racial slur far in the past? Okay, I hate racism as much as the next guy, but this is just retarded. Also...I guess the unemployment of NIGGERS* must be pretty high in your country.





Dann Woolf said:


> n**** please.







...


Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *That's weird, the word "n****"  has been used numerous times on this site and nobody else has been in trouble for it.*


----------



## Chary (May 29, 2017)

xtheman said:


> OK I ADMIT IT I LOVE YOU OK i fucking love you and it breaks my heart when i see you play with someone else or anyone commenting in your profile i just want to be your boyfriend and put a heart in my profile linking to your profile and have a walltext of you commenting cute things i want to play video games talk in discord all night and watch a movie together but you just seem so uninterested in me it fucking kills me and i cant take it anymore i want to remove you but i care too much about you so please i'm begging you to either love me back or remove me and NEVER contact me again it hurts so much to say this because i need you by my side but if you don't love me then i want you to leave because seeing your icon in my friendlist would kill me everyday of my pathetic life
> @Chary


I'm still crying laughing over this.


----------



## xtheman (May 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'm still crying laughing over this.


Who wouldn't want a love letter from a 12 year old ;^)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)

*WFMU - Frank O'Toole*


----------



## Taleweaver (May 29, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> ...


...erm...wy did you dug up some posts from four years ago? 

Besides...if you had even bothered to read the remark on my post, you'd know it would refer to me not living in the US. So no, I haven't been in trouble for it. We still have some freedom of speech over here.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> ...erm...wy did you dug up some posts from four years ago?
> 
> Besides...if you had even bothered to read the remark on my post, you'd know it would refer to me not living in the US. So no, I haven't been in trouble for it. We still have some freedom of speech over here.


GBAtemp isn't an American website.. It's hosted in France and @Costello is French.


----------



## smileyhead (May 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


>






Dionicio3 said:


> Wew you watch him too?





hobbledehoy899 said:


> Yeah, I'm really into computers.





Petraplexity said:


> Wew you both watch him too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wew, I watch him as well.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Wew, I watch him as well.


Anybody else in The 8-Bit Guy jacuzzi?


----------



## aplumafreak500 (May 29, 2017)

commonly used


----------



## APartOfMe (May 29, 2017)

http://www.projectomnibreak.us/


----------



## smileyhead (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> http://www.projectomnibreak.us/


wheres the dislike button


----------



## DeoNaught (May 29, 2017)

http://www.projectomnibreak.us/omnibreak.html


----------



## Seriel (May 29, 2017)

----- Making uncompressed recovery ramdisk ------
[ 96% 30/31] ----- Making recovery image ------
+/home/seriel/android/system/out/target/product/x80pro_e3e9/recovery.img maxsize=32115072 blocksize=2112 total=14422016 reserve=325248
----- Made recovery image: /home/seriel/android/system/out/target/product/x80pro_e3e9/recovery.img --------
[100% 31/31] build /home/seriel/android/system/out/target/product/x80pro_e3e9/system/etc/recovery-resource.dat

#### make completed successfully (04:13 (mm:ss)) ####


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)

Linux 4.12.0-041200rc3-generic


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Larsenv (May 30, 2017)

Also wanna swing by


----------



## Procyon (May 30, 2017)

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## CatmanFan (May 30, 2017)

Q: What happens if the public LocalFriendCodeSeed_B gets banned?
A: Everyone using it will be banned. Make sure you disable SpotPass sharing when using it.

Q: Can I give my 3DS's LocalFriendCodeSeed_B to all my friends and still be fine?
A: As long as you trust all of your friends to disable SpotPass sharing, yes. You will still be able to use the 3DS online without a problem.

Thumbnail (by me/Gyndemia): http://i.imgur.com/qyKtsUa.jpg


----------



## Seriel (May 30, 2017)




----------



## gnmmarechal (May 30, 2017)

https://i.gyazo.com/8c1ca616b4bc36876a835f4c67284199.png


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.439474/page-91


----------



## Seriel (May 30, 2017)

Gem::InstallError: The 'ruby-termios' native gem requires installed build tools.

Please update your PATH to include build tools or download the DevKit
from 'http://rubyinstaller.org/downloads' and follow the instructions
at 'http://github.com/oneclick/rubyinstaller/wiki/Development-Kit'

An error occurred while installing ruby-termios (1.0.2), and Bundler cannot
continue.
Make sure that `gem install ruby-termios -v '1.0.2'` succeeds before bundling.

In Gemfile:
  flippy was resolved to 0.1.2, which depends on
    ruby-termios

[email protected]


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

A.    He took over Simon’s shop for him


----------



## Seriel (May 30, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/magikarp-in-italy-magikarp-jump.471008/


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 30, 2017)

Seriel said:


> View attachment 88540


hmm. That looks nice.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

Who so ever lives by the sword, dies by the sword


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2017)

Don't ask.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Don't ask.



were you on @Dionicio3 server again?


----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 30, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> were you on @Dionicio3 server again?


Not that I know of


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_relativity?wprov=sfla1


----------



## DeoNaught (May 31, 2017)

(HE also brought with him,)


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/members/nintendu_the_great.372969/


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2017)

Conglaturations


----------



## DeoNaught (May 31, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (May 31, 2017)

fucking around in photoshop, gets me this...


----------



## Seriel (May 31, 2017)

231847508429504514


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2017)

#ffadff


----------



## Seriel (May 31, 2017)

emoji_tickbox: <:check:314349398811475968>
emoji_error: 
emoji_warning: ⚠
emoji_clear: �
emoji_success: �


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF6kW95ZOJ0RhKSCZPcz9wg/


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2017)

This is exciting


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 31, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF6kW95ZOJ0RhKSCZPcz9wg/


wew advertising


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wew advertising


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 1, 2017)

con2fbmap 1 1


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=146


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/blog/dionicio3.415984/


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2017)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/HXRLEEN/status/869707996078776320


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> https://twitter.com/HXRLEEN/status/869707996078776320


I remember the same thing happened with Toy Story as well, people need to make this a thing in more films.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

76264


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

benadnam on discord  said:
			
		

> Alright fuck this shit no one in this server cares about me nor loves me.I'm BEGGING to this one fucking member to unblock me she just ignores me and acts like a total asshole to me. I just spammed some short bullshit and then she was in full pussy mode and then blocked me. Kingy,KevinK8 and OTHER FUCKING BRAIN CANCER ASSHOLES in this server should kill themselves and make a favour to the world.I don't even know why they are still forgiving me and allowing me to their server and then acting like a total asshole to me again.Then they get mad at me because of i spam on the server.I hate this server and every member existing.Roify was the onl one with a brain in this server and you made him leave.Now you are using his words as shitpost.I hope you all drown in a pool with semen,diarrhea shit and piss.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 1, 2017)

computer literacy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Larsenv (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 1, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/members/saint_kaiser.424506/


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2017)

kit slap Larsenv



Don't ask why, please


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

Announcements


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/opening_crawl.png


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/opening_crawl.png



I just saw that one yesterday


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 1, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Seriel (Jun 1, 2017)

** **


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2017)

yemmmm


----------



## Seriel (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2017)

Betty Botter bought some butter, But, she said, The butter's bitter; If I put it in my batter It will make my batter bitter. But, a bit of better butter Will make my batter better. So, she bought a bit of butter Better than her bitter butter, And she put it in her batter And the batter was not bitter. So, 'twas better Betty Botter Bought a bit of better butter.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 2, 2017)

PSCSPEAK.EXE


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 2, 2017)

FTHAY-YJ05D-HY8T9


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 2, 2017)

plead=please-dont-download-this-or-our-lawyers-wont-let-us-host-audio


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2017)

Kasanoda


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2017)

https://twitter.com/CommitStrip/status/870322104234905601

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://twitter.com/LinusTech/status/870400246093758464


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2017)

http://totescute.com/four-types-of-love-greek-style/


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 2, 2017)

May 17, 2016


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Larsenv said:


>


Mii grill


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Mii grill



That's @Seriel.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Larsenv said:


> That's @Seriel.


wew


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 2, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Mii grill


That actually is my mii btw, and by extension, me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## SuinkaiVS (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, here it goes


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

8


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2017)

Larsenv said:


>





Dionicio3 said:


> Mii grill


Its a trap


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Its a trap


Nope


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Its a trap


So?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Nope


It is


Dionicio3 said:


> So?


Trap are gay


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> It is
> 
> Trap are gay


So?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> So?



I just reported him for this bullshit


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Procyon said:


> I just reported him for this bullshit


Lol


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2017)

Jokes on you my clipboard is empty


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

UdG9W27


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> UdG9W27


Is that a password


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Is that a password


No, discord invite


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol



https://i.imgur.com/9d1Mxmi.png


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Procyon said:


> https://i.imgur.com/9d1Mxmi.png


Rip


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2017)

Indeed


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

http://www.iamexpat.nl/education/main/dutch-school-vacations-holiday-dates-netherlands


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-surg...-5-5-gigabytes-is-this-a-fucking-joke.472943/


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2017)

// Themely - home menu manager
// Copyright (c) 2017 Erman SAYIN

#include "audio.h"
#include <tremor/ivorbiscodec.h>
#include <tremor/ivorbisfile.h>

Audio* currentPlayingAudio;
bool audioIsPlaying = false;

string ov_error_to_string(int err){
    switch (err){
        case OV_EREAD:
            return "A read from media returned an error";
        case OV_ENOTVORBIS:
            return "Bitstream is not Vorbis data";
        case OV_EVERSION:
            return "Vorbis version mismatch";
        case OV_EBADHEADER:
            return "Invalid Vorbis bitstream header";
        case OV_EFAULT:
            return "Internal logic fault";
        default:
            return string("Unknown error (") + to_string(err) + ")";
    }
}

void ogg_play(){
    long size = currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[currentPlayingAudio->block].nsamples * 4 - currentPlayingAudio->blockPos;

    if(currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[currentPlayingAudio->block].status == NDSP_WBUF_DONE){
        read:
        currentPlayingAudio->status = ov_read(&currentPlayingAudio->vf, (char*)currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[currentPlayingAudio->block].data_vaddr + currentPlayingAudio->blockPos, size, &currentPlayingAudio->section);

        if(currentPlayingAudio->status <= 0){
            ov_clear(&currentPlayingAudio->vf);

            if(currentPlayingAudio->status < 0)
                ndspChnReset(0);
            else {
                currentPlayingAudio->status = ov_open(fopen(currentPlayingAudio->filename.c_str(), "rb"), &currentPlayingAudio->vf, NULL, 0);
                goto read;
            }
        } else {
            currentPlayingAudio->blockPos += currentPlayingAudio->status;
            if (currentPlayingAudio->status == size){
                currentPlayingAudio->blockPos = 0;
                ndspChnWaveBufAdd(0, &currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[currentPlayingAudio->block]);
                currentPlayingAudio->block = !currentPlayingAudio->block;
            }
        }
    }
}

void ogg_thread(void*){
    while (audioIsPlaying && !closing)
        ogg_play();

    currentPlayingAudio = NULL;
    threadsRunning--;
}

void AUDIO_load(string path){
    currentPlayingAudio = new Audio;

    currentPlayingAudio->filename = path;
    currentPlayingAudio->blockPos = 0;
    currentPlayingAudio->block = false;

    memset(&(currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[0]), 0, sizeof(ndspWaveBuf));
    memset(&(currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[1]), 0, sizeof(ndspWaveBuf));

    memset(currentPlayingAudio->mix, 0, sizeof(currentPlayingAudio->mix));
    currentPlayingAudio->mix[0] = currentPlayingAudio->mix[1] = 1.0;

    ndspChnSetInterp(0, NDSP_INTERP_LINEAR);
    ndspChnSetRate(0, 44100);
    ndspChnSetFormat(0, NDSP_FORMAT_STEREO_PCM16);
    ndspChnSetMix(0, currentPlayingAudio->mix);

    FILE *mus = fopen(path.c_str(), "rb");
    currentPlayingAudio->status = ov_open(mus, &currentPlayingAudio->vf, NULL, 0);
    // TODO: make this non fatal
    if(currentPlayingAudio->status)
        return throwError(i18n("err_bgm_fail") + L" -- " + s2ws(ov_error_to_string(currentPlayingAudio->status)));

    vorbis_info *vi = ov_info(&currentPlayingAudio->vf, -1);

    ndspChnSetRate(0, vi->rate);

    currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[0].nsamples = currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[1].nsamples = vi->rate / 4;

    currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[0].status = currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[1].status = NDSP_WBUF_DONE;

    currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[0].data_vaddr = linearAlloc(40960);
    currentPlayingAudio->waveBuf[1].data_vaddr = linearAlloc(40960);

    threadsRunning++;
    currentPlayingAudio->thread = threadCreate(ogg_thread, nullptr, 0x1000, 0x3F, -2, false);
}

void AUDIO_stop(){
    audioIsPlaying = false;
}


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

When you're Russian for food you can't be Stalin


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 4, 2017)

ARM9LoaderHax


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 88966


Wait, the Windows Steam client looks just as bad on Windows as it does on Wine?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Wait, the Windows Steam client looks just as bad on Windows as it does on Wine?


yes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and the Linux client looks the same, too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 88905


what the fuck is this shit


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> and the Linux client looks the same, too.


Not here

 .


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Not hereView attachment 88970 .


it looks exactly the same.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 4, 2017)

https://github.com/Seriell/RC24-Bot


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> it looks exactly the same.


It's less pixelated...


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It's less pixelated...


oh, you mean that!
I turned off ClearType.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> oh, you mean that!
> I turned off ClearType.


but why


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> but why


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/chopper-hate-compliment.473036/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> BECAUSE REASONS


aesthetic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

AZERTY


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 4, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/4IUukZw.png


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 4, 2017)

チャンガの復讐


----------



## vinstage (Jun 4, 2017)

Spoiler: ok










In short:
An old 'friend' forgot what I looked like.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2017)

هل يمكنني التحدث باللغة العربية هنا؟


----------



## Procyon (Jun 4, 2017)

https://twitter.com/SwiftOnSecurity/status/789296851908456449


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 4, 2017)

so my foot's totally stuck in there right, i'm freaking out, the dog's having a seizure and i still got half a pie left


----------



## Pyra (Jun 4, 2017)

https://github.com/yellows8/boot9_tools


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 4, 2017)

I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that I don't know the answer. - Douglas Adams


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 4, 2017)

@smileyhead amazing

CTRL-V


----------



## Procyon (Jun 5, 2017)

https://i.pximg.net/c/600x600/img-master/img/2015/09/12/00/11/52/52480329_p0_master1200.jpg


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just installed The New Adventures of Boot9Strap & Luma3DS while listening to Chunga's Revenge!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

Linux 4.12.0-041200rc4-generic


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 5, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/trump-pens-r-bae.473177/


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 88997
> @smileyhead amazing
> 
> CTRL-V



 
it's not my fault you can't see it


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 89051
> it's not my fault you can't see it


The link says "403 Forbidden" when I use wget on it...


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> The link says "403 Forbidden" when I use wget on it...
> View attachment 89054


weird. it's a GBAtemp-image, not an external one.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> weird. it's a GBAtemp-image, not an external one.


https://i.pximg.net/c/600x600/img-master/img/2015/09/12/00/11/52/52480329_p0_master1200.jpg is not a GBAtemp URL... _it's not even hosted in France._


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2017)

403 Forbidden


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> https://i.pximg.net/c/600x600/img-master/img/2015/09/12/00/11/52/52480329_p0_master1200.jpg is not a GBAtemp URL... _it's not even hosted in France._


...wait wat. I thought I Ctrl+V'd it.  sorry then, here you go.


Spoiler











--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

okay wtf I definitely Ctrl+V'd this time
I'll just download and upload it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> ...wait wat. I thought I Ctrl+V'd it.  sorry then, here you go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


the fuck man


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> the fuck man
> View attachment 89055


refresh the page and read the post again


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


>


nevermind it finally exists


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> refresh the page and read the post again


I actually posted that _right _after you edited the post.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I actually posted that _right _after you edited the post.


I know, that's why I told you to refresh the page instead of jumping at you for not reading the whole thing


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I know, that's why I told you to refresh the page instead of jumping at you for not reading the whole thing


thank


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> thank


u


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

But they're bad girls
They're very bad girls


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 89059


What video was that on???


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What video was that on???


IDK exactly, a video from Waifu Wednesdays (music channel), just look up the quote in quotation marks.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 5, 2017)

https://3ds.guide/a9lh-to-b9s


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 5, 2017)

e!rate myself


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 5, 2017)

Moem


----------



## Procyon (Jun 5, 2017)

/wbfs/Wii Play_[RHAP01]/RHAP01.wbfs


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 5, 2017)

your current balance is +£61.25 and your available balance is +£12.19


----------



## Kingy (Jun 5, 2017)

someone has your password


----------



## Seriel (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 5, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/random-shit-to-think-about.456200/

Who remembers this (pre coming out)


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 5, 2017)

http://lowendmac.com/wp-content/uploads/12-in-ibook-g31.jpg


----------



## Seriel (Jun 5, 2017)

My clipboard contains my phone number, so im not going to post it and instead state that my clipboard contains my phone number and that it ends in 69 and thats supposed to be funny


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Seriel said:


> My clipboard contains my phone number, so im not going to post it and instead state that my clipboard contains my phone number and that it ends in 69 and thats supposed to be funny


Gonna dox you with that info /s


----------



## Procyon (Jun 6, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/random-shit-to-think-about.456200/


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=501


----------



## Seriel (Jun 6, 2017)

https://twitter.com/jasonschreier/status/872113726132015104


----------



## Seriel (Jun 6, 2017)

https://superuser.com/questions/171...oth-interference-between-headphones-and-mouse


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Gender ratio*


87.5% male, 12.5% female


----------



## Seriel (Jun 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 87.5% male, 12.5% female


Thats probably accurate of the internet tbh :^)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 6, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Thats probably accurate of the internet tbh :^)


Lol, it's Braixen's gender ratio


----------



## Seriel (Jun 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, it's Braixen's gender ratio


gay


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, it's Braixen's gender ratio




CTRL+V

HJ 262 997 003 US


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> CTRL+V
> 
> HJ 262 997 003 US


Yes, he's a trap


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> The *Ctrl + V* Game​
> Hey! This is The *Ctrl + V* Game!
> Paste anything you have on your clipboard here! If it's an image, embed it! If it's a file, upload it! If it has an unsupported format, wrap it in a ZIP first!
> 
> ...


----------



## Procyon (Jun 7, 2017)

@foxlight_is_ok it's OK (regarding the glutamate story), but people saying it has no effect on asthma patients is just plain wrong


----------



## Aluminite (Jun 7, 2017)

strpos("<title>",$text


seriously fuck php


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 7, 2017)

https://twitter.com/DutchSpeakwords/status/872528600720736256


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 7, 2017)

Don't ban me plz


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 8, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Get a better Ctrl+V dude


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Get a better Ctrl+V dude


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 8, 2017)

http://professorlaytonwalkthrough.blogspot.nl/2008/02/puzzle083.html?m=1


----------



## awesomebing1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Procyon said:


> @foxlight_is_ok it's OK (regarding the glutamate story), but people saying it has no effect on asthma patients is just plain wrong


i feel mentioned.

meanwhile, on my clipboard

"hey guys what's up scarce here with foxlight_is_ok and today guys we're gonna "


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## erman1337 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 8, 2017)

http://www.officeholidays.com/countries/netherlands/index.php


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 9, 2017)

A baby with a razorblade.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2017)

moomins where snufkin gets caught masturbating while wearing moominmamma's apron


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2017)

Spoiler: filetree-cfw_3ds-cia.txt



Folder PATH listing for volume Data1
Volume serial number is 10363139 B40C:0B44
E:\CUSTOM FIRMWARE\CFW - 3DS\CIA
|   3DeMore.cia
|   3DSController.cia
|   3DShell.cia
|   3DSident.cia
|   3DSident_GUI.cia
|   3DS_Binary_Decimal_Converter.cia
|   3DS_Paint.cia
|   3DS_Tic_Tac_Toe.cia
|   bipolar.cia
|   BriSet.cia
|   CHMM2.cia
|   CIAngel.cia
|   CorbenikCFWUpdaterRE-BGMv1.0.3R2.cia
|   CorbenikCFWUpdaterREv1.0.3R2.cia
|   CTGP-7_installer.cia
|   Cthulhu.cia
|   CTRXplorer.cia
|   CustomVersionSetter.cia
|   DrawAttack.cia
|   DSP1.cia
|   EDuke3D.cia
|   encTitleKeysUpdater.v1.3.cia
|   ETIKA [C7437].cia
|   FBI.cia
|   flappybird.cia
|   flappypixel.cia
|   freeshop.cia
|   FTP-GMX-2.2.cia
|   ftpd.cia
|   GameYob.cia
|   GuessTheNumber.cia
|   hblauncher_loader.cia
|   hblauncher_placeholder.cia
|   HWC300Monedas.cia
|   imgurup-3ds.cia
|   JKSM_l.cia
|   LED_dim.cia
|   LumaLocaleSwitcher-0.04-NIGHTLY.cia
|   LumaLocaleSwitcher-0.04.cia
|   lumaupdater-v2.1.2.cia
|   lumaupdater.cia
|   mk7se.cia
|   multidownload.cia
|   NASA.cia
|   NotifyMii.cia
|   NTRCFWSelector.cia
|   NVRAM_Flash_Manager.cia
|   nyan_cat.cia
|   ORGANIZ3D.cia
|   Play.CoinSetter.cia
|   prboom3ds.cia
|   Purgification.cia
|   Revamped.cia
|   RGB_rave.cia
|   screenshot-merge1.2.cia
|   skeithupdater0.5CIA.cia
|   sleepmodeInstaller.cia
|   SmashAmiiboCheatTool.cia
|   Snake3DS.cia
|   snakes.cia
|   snes9x_3ds.cia
|   StarUpdater.cia
|   SuperHaxagon.cia
|   Themely.cia
|   TIKdevil.cia
|   TWLSaveTool.cia
|   UpdateSuppressor.cia
|  
+---Custom GUI
|   |   Custom Keyboard EUR v2016.10.17.cia
|   |   My Themes (EUR) 2017-01-29.cia
|   |   My Themes (EUR) 2017-02-04.cia
|   |   My Themes (EUR) 2017-03-03.cia
|   |   My Themes (EUR) 2017-03-19.cia
|   |   My Themes (EUR) 2017-06-04.cia
|   |   TaifelCustomKeyboard.cia
|   |  
|   \---Misc
|       |   Custom Keyboard releaes.txt
|       |  
|       \---USA Keyboards
|               CustomKeyboard.cia
|               OriginalKeyboard.cia
|              
+---Games
|       Cubic Ninja EUR.cia
|      
+---GYTB_cia
|   |   GYTB.cia
|   |  
|   \---badges
|           Elfs World.png
|           Lenny.00021700.png
|           Nsect Badge.png
|          
\---System Files
    |   amiibo Settings.cia
    |   CSND.cia
    |   DSP.cia
    |   Health & Safety Information.cia
    |   HOME Menu (v26624).cia
    |   Nintendo 3DS Camera.cia
    |   Only exists for dev-units.cia
    |   Software Keyboard.cia
    |   System Font.cia
    |   System Title ID's.txt
    |  
    +---cleantitles
    |       Home Menu EUR.cia
    |       Home Menu JAP.cia
    |       Home Menu USA.cia
    |       loader.cxi
    |       N3DS AGB.cia
    |       N3DS TWL.cia
    |       NS.cia
    |       O3DS AGB.cia
    |       O3DS TWL.cia
    |      
    +---Dev apps
    |   |   Config.cia
    |   |   DevMenu.cia
    |   |  
    |   +---BigBlueMenu.3DS-BigBlueBox
    |   |       BigBlueMenu.3ds
    |   |       BigBlueMenu.cia
    |   |      
    |   \---DevMegaPack
    |           CecBoxTool_NAND.cia
    |           Config_v11_4_NAND.cia
    |           DevMenu3DBanner_NAND.cia
    |           DevMenu_Nand.cia
    |           DlpClient_NAND.cia
    |           MicroSDManagment_US_NAND.cia
    |           NetworkSetting_NAND.cia
    |           SaveDataFiler3DBanner_NAND.cia
    |           SaveDataFiler_NAND.cia
    |          
    +---MicroSDManagement
    |   |   mSDManagement Rebuild EUR (pastafix).cia
    |   |   mSDManagement Rebuild JPN (pastafix).cia
    |   |   mSDManagement Rebuild US (pastafix).cia
    |   |  
    |   +---BannerAssets
    |   |       banner.cgfx
    |   |       banner.mtl
    |   |       banner.obj
    |   |       BannerDS_00.png
    |   |       BannerDS_01.png
    |   |       Icon.png
    |   |       mcopy.cwav
    |   |       MicroSD.png
    |   |       Pins.png
    |   |       SDCardBack.png
    |   |       SDCardFront.png
    |   |       SDTab.png
    |   |      
    |   \---DecryptedAssets
    |       |   BuildCIA.cmd
    |       |   ExInjector.exe
    |       |   MakeCXI.cmd
    |       |   makerom.exe
    |       |   make_cia.exe
    |       |   mCopy.rsf
    |       |   Readme!.txt
    |       |  
    |       \---mCopy
    |               banner.bin
    |               code.bin
    |               exheader.bin
    |               icon.bin
    |               logo.bin
    |               romfs.bin
    |              
    \---TestMenu-legit-cias-
            0004003000008102v0.cia
            0004003000008102v1.cia
            0004003000008102v13315.cia
            0004003000008102v14480.cia
            0004003000008102v15361.cia
            0004003000008102v19456.cia
            0004003000008102v2049.cia
            0004003000008102v21504.cia
            0004003000008102v21505.cia
            0004003000008102v21506.cia
            0004003000008102v21507.cia
            0004003000008102v21508.cia
            0004003000008102v21509.cia
            0004003000008102v21510.cia
            0004003000008102v22537.cia
            0004003000008102v22544.cia
            0004003000008102v23558.cia
            0004003000008102v25606.cia
            0004003000008102v25607.cia
            0004003000008102v25608.cia
            0004003000008102v26624.cia
            0004003000008102v26625.cia
            0004003000008102v4102.cia
            0004003000008102v4110.cia
            0004003000008102v4111.cia
            0004003000008102v5264.cia
            0004003000008102v7172.cia


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 9, 2017)

The Teacher says to the class: Who ever stands up is stupid _Nobody stands up_ Teacher: I said who ever stands up is STUPID! _Little Johnny stands up_ Teacher: Johnny, do you really think that you are stupid? Little Johnny: No Mrs, I just thought that maybe you are lonely being the only one standing.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 9, 2017)

Linux 4.12.0-041200rc4-generic


----------



## Lia (Jun 9, 2017)

if your using A9LH


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 9, 2017)

https://www.16personalities.com/intp-personality


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 9, 2017)

PTXVW


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 10, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/09/bobcat-traps-family-inside-nj-home-police-say.html


----------



## Shubshub (Jun 10, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-wip-works-on-latest-web-pokedex-app.411168/


----------



## bananapi761 (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Lia (Jun 10, 2017)

Early access to exclusive site styles (eg. dark theme) and beta testing


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 10, 2017)

It is likely that the Bobcat was very frustrated waiting for more than hour for a bowl of milk ... in N.J. that is probably what happened when it was growing up ... some kibble and milk.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


>


Trust me, this'll make sense if you look at my most recent thread.


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 11, 2017)

ghostsoulextractcellalternateoriginalspiritsessencedeadgenerationintruderblackoutforbidden


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

@charset "UTF-8";html{color:#000;background:#FFF}body,div,dl,dt,dd,ul,ol,li,h1,h2,h3,h4,h5,h6,pre,code,form,fieldset,legend,input,button,textarea,p,blockquote,th,td{margin:0;padding:0}table{border-collapse:collapse;border-spacing:0}fieldset,img{border:0}address,caption,cite,code,dfn,em,strong,th,var,optgroup{font-style:inherit;font-weight:inherit}del,ins{text-decoration:none}li{list-style:none}caption,th{text-align:left}h1,h2,h3,h4,h5,h6{font-size:100%;font-weight:normal}q:before,q:after{content:''}abbr,acronym{border:0;font-variant:normal;text-decoration:none}sup{vertical-align:baseline}sub{vertical-align:baseline}legend{color:#000}input,button,textarea,select,optgroup,option{font-family:inherit;font-size:inherit;font-style:inherit;font-weight:inherit}input,button,textarea,select{*font-size:100%}body{font:13px/1.231 arial,helvetica,clean,sans-serif;*font-size:small;*font:x-small}select,input,button,textarea,button{font:99% arial,helvetica,clean,sans-serif}table{font-size:inherit;font:100%}pre,code,kbd,samp,tt{font-family:monospace;*font-size:108%;line-height:100%}img:-moz-broken,img:-moz-user-disabled{-moz-force-broken-image-icon:1}img:-moz-broken:not([width]),img:-moz-user-disabled:not([width]){width:50px}img:-moz-broken:not([height]),img:-moz-user-disabled:not([height]){height:50px}html{background-color:rgb(240,240,240);overflow-y:scroll !important}body{-webkit-text-size-adjust:100%;-moz-text-size-adjust:100%;-ms-text-size-adjust:100%;text-size-adjust:100%;font-family:'Trebuchet MS',Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif;color:rgb(20,20,20);word-wrap:break-word;line-height:1.28}pre,textarea{word-wrap:normal}[dir=auto]{text-align:left}a:link,a:visited{color:#176093;text-decoration:none}a[href]:hover{text-decoration:underline}a:hover{_text-decoration:underline}a.noOutline{outline:0
none}.emCtrl,
.messageContent
a{border-radius:5px}.emCtrl:hover,
.emCtrl:focus,
.ugc a:hover,
.ugc a:focus{text-decoration:none;box-shadow:5px 5px 7px #CCC;outline:0
none}.emCtrl:active,
.ugc a:active{position:relative;top:1px;box-shadow:2px 2px 7px #CCC;outline:0
none}.ugc a:link,
.ugc a:visited{padding:0
3px;margin:0
-3px;border-radius:5px}.ugc a:hover,
.ugc a:focus{color:#6d3f03;background:#fff4e5 url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png') repeat-x top}img.mceSmilie,img.mceSmilieSprite{vertical-align:text-bottom;margin:0
1px}.titleBar{margin-bottom:10px}.titleBar{zoom:1}.titleBar:after{content:'.';display:block;height:0;clear:both;visibility:hidden}.titleBar
h1{font-size:18pt;overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.titleBar h1
em{color:rgb(100,100,100)}.titleBar h1
.Popup{float:left}#pageDescription{font-size:11px;color:rgb(150,150,150);margin-top:2px}.topCtrl{float:right}.topCtrl
h2{font-size:12pt}img{-ms-interpolation-mode:bicubic}a.avatar{*cursorointer}.avatar img,
.avatar .img,.avatarCropper{background-color:rgb(252, 252, 255);padding:2px;border:1px
solid #a5cae4;border-radius:4px}.avatar.plainImage img,
.avatar.plainImage
.img{border:none;border-radius:0;padding:0;background-position:left top}.avatar
.img{display:block;background-repeat:no-repeat;background-position:2px 2px;text-indent:1000px;overflow:hidden;white-space:nowrap;word-wrap:normal}.avatar
.img.s{width:48px;height:48px}.avatar
.img.m{width:96px;height:96px}.avatar
.img.l{width:192px;height:192px}.avatarCropper{width:192px;height:192px;direction:ltr}.avatarCropper a,
.avatarCropper span,
.avatarCropper
label{overflow:hidden;position:relative;display:block;width:192px;height:192px}.avatarCropper
img{padding:0;border:none;border-radius:0;position:relative;display:block}.avatarScaler
img{max-width:192px;_width:192px}body .dimmed, body a.dimmed, body .dimmed
a{color:rgb(100,100,100)}body .muted, body a.muted, body .muted
a{color:rgb(150,150,150)}body .faint, body a.faint, body .faint
a{color:rgb(200,200,200)}.highlight{font-weight:bold}.concealed,
.concealed a,
.cloaked,
.cloaked
a{text-decoration:inherit !important;color:inherit !important;*clear:expression( style.color = parentNode.currentStyle.color, style.clear = "none", 0)}a.concealed:hover,
.concealed a:hover{text-decoration:underline !important}.xenTooltip{font-size:11px;color:rgb(255, 255, 255);background:url(rgba.php?r=0&g=0&b=0&a=153);background:rgba(0,0,0, 0.6);_filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr=#99000000,endColorstr=#99000000);padding:5px
10px;border-radius:5px;display:none;z-index:15000;cursor:default}.xenTooltip a,
.xenTooltip a:hover{color:rgb(255, 255, 255);text-decoration:underline}.xenTooltip
.arrow{border-top:6px solid rgb(0,0,0);border-top:6px solid rgba(0,0,0, 0.6);_border-top:6px solid rgb(0,0,0);border-right:6px solid transparent;border-bottom:1px none black;border-left:6px solid transparent;position:absolute;bottom: -6px;line-height:0px;width:0px;height:0px;left:9px;_display:none}.xenTooltip.flipped
.arrow{left:auto;right:9px}.xenTooltip.statusTip{padding:5px
10px;line-height:17px;width:250px;height:auto}.xenTooltip.statusTip
.arrow{border:6px
solid transparent;border-right-color:rgb(0,0,0);border-right-color:rgba(0,0,0, 0.6);_border-right-color:rgb(0,0,0);border-left:1px none black;top:6px;left: -6px;bottom:auto;right:auto}.xenTooltip.iconTip{margin-left: -6px}.xenTooltip.iconTip.flipped{margin-left:7px}#PreviewTooltip{display:none}.xenPreviewTooltip{border:10px
solid #032A46;border-radius:10px;position:relative;box-shadow:0px 12px 25px rgba(0,0,0, 0.5);width:400px;display:none;z-index:15000;cursor:default;border-color:rgb(3, 42, 70);border-color:rgba(3, 42, 70, 0.5);_border-color:rgb(3, 42, 70)}.xenPreviewTooltip
.arrow{border-top:15px solid rgb(3,42,70);border-top:15px solid rgba(3,42,70, 0.25);_border-top:15px solid rgb(3,42,70);border-right:15px solid transparent;border-bottom:1px none black;border-left:15px solid transparent;position:absolute;bottom: -15px;left:22px;_display:none}.xenPreviewTooltip .arrow
span{border-top:15px solid rgb(252, 252, 255);border-right:15px solid transparent;border-bottom:1px none black;border-left:15px solid transparent;position:absolute;top: -17px;left: -15px}.xenPreviewTooltip .section,
.xenPreviewTooltip .sectionMain,
.xenPreviewTooltip .primaryContent,
.xenPreviewTooltip
.secondaryContent{margin:0}.xenPreviewTooltip
.previewContent{overflow:hidden;zoom:1;min-height:1em}.importantMessage{margin:10px
0;color:#6d3f03;background-color:#fff4e5;text-align:center;padding:5px;border-radius:5px;border:solid 1px #f9bc6d}.importantMessage
a{font-weight:bold;color:#6d3f03}.section{margin:10px
auto}.sectionMain{background-color:rgb(252, 252, 255);padding:10px;margin:10px
auto;border:1px
solid #a5cae4;border-radius:10px}.heading,
.xenForm
.formHeader{font-weight:bold;font-size:11pt;color:#f0f7fc;background-color:#65a5d1;padding:5px
10px;margin-bottom:3px;border-bottom:1px solid #176093;border-top-left-radius:5px;border-top-right-radius:5px}.heading
a{color:#f0f7fc}.subHeading{font-size:11px;color:#6d3f03;background:#f9d9b0 url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png') repeat-x top;padding:5px
10px;margin:3px
auto 0;border-top:1px solid #f9d9b0;border-bottom:1px solid #f9bc6d}.subHeading
a{color:#6d3f03}.textHeading,
.xenForm
.sectionHeader{font-weight:bold;color:rgb(20,20,20);padding-bottom:2px;margin:10px
auto 5px;border-bottom:1px solid #d7edfc}.xenForm .sectionHeader,
.xenForm
.formHeader{margin:10px
0}.primaryContent>.textHeading:first-child,.secondaryContent>.textHeading:first-child{margin-top:0}.larger.textHeading,
.xenForm
.sectionHeader{color:#a5cae4;font-size:11pt;margin-bottom:6px}.larger.textHeading a,
.xenForm .sectionHeader
a{color:#a5cae4}.primaryContent{background-color:rgb(252, 252, 255);padding:10px;border-bottom:1px solid #d7edfc}.primaryContent
a{color:#176093}.secondaryContent{background:#f0f7fc url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png') repeat-x top;padding:10px;border-bottom:1px solid #d7edfc}.secondaryContent
a{color:#176093}.sectionFooter{overflow:hidden;zoom:1;font-size:11px;color:#65a5d1;background:#d7edfc url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png') repeat-x top;padding:4px
10px;border-bottom:1px solid #a5cae4;line-height:16px}.sectionFooter
a{color:#65a5d1}.sectionFooter
.left{float:left}.sectionFooter
.right{float:right}.actionList{text-align:center}.opposedOptions{overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.opposedOptions
.left{float:left}.opposedOptions
.right{float:right}.columns{overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.columns
.columnContainer{float:left}.columns .columnContainer
.column{margin-left:3px}.columns .columnContainer:first-child
.column{margin-left:0}.c50_50 .c1,
.c50_50
.c2{width:49.99%}.c70_30
.c1{width:70%}.c70_30
.c2{width:29.99%}.c60_40
.c1{width:60%}.c60_40
.c2{width:39.99%}.c40_30_30
.c1{width:40%}.c40_30_30 .c2,
.c40_30_30
.c3{width:29.99%}.c50_25_25
.c1{width:50%}.c50_25_25 .c2,
.c50_25_25
.c3{width:25%}.tabs{font-size:11px;background:#f0f7fc url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/form-button-white-25px.png') repeat-x top;padding:0
10px;border-bottom:1px solid #a5cae4;word-wrap:normal;min-height:23px;_height:23px;display:table;width:100%;*width:auto;box-sizing:border-box}.tabs
li{float:left}.tabs li a,
.tabs.noLinks
li{color:rgb(20,20,20);text-decoration:none;background:#d7edfc url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/form-button-white-25px.png') repeat-x top;padding:0
8px;margin-right: -1px;margin-bottom: -1px;border:1px
solid #a5cae4;border-top-left-radius:5px;border-top-right-radius:5px;display:inline-block;line-height:22px;cursorointer;outline:0
none;white-space:nowrap;word-wrap:normal;height:22px}.tabs li:hover a,
.tabs.noLinks li:hover{text-decoration:none;background-color:#a5cae4}.tabs li.active a,
.tabs.noLinks
li.active{background-color:rgb(252, 252, 255);padding-bottom:1px;border-bottom:1px none black}.xenForm .tabs,.xenFormTabs{padding:5px
30px 0}@media (max-width:480px){.Responsive .tabs
li{float:none}.Responsive .tabs li a,
.Responsive .tabs.noLinks
li{display:block}.Responsive
.tabs{display:flex;display: -webkit-flex;flex-wrap:wrap;-webkit-flex-wrap:wrap}.Responsive .tabs
li{flex-grow:1;-webkit-flex-grow:1;text-align:center}.Responsive .xenForm .tabs,
.Responsive
.xenFormTabs{padding-left:10px;padding-right:10px}}.Popup{position:relative}.Popup.inline{display:inline}.Popup
.arrowWidget{background:transparent url('styles/default/xenforo/xenforo-ui-sprite.png') no-repeat -32px 0;margin-top: -2px;margin-left:2px;display:inline-block;*margin-top:0;vertical-align:middle;width:13px;height:14px}.PopupOpen
.arrowWidget{background-position: -16px 0}.Popup .PopupControl,.Popup.PopupContainerControl{display:inline-block;cursorointer}.Popup .PopupControl:hover,.Popup.PopupContainerControl:hover{color:#176093;text-decoration:none;background-color:#d7edfc}.Popup .PopupControl:focus,
.Popup .PopupControl:active,.Popup.PopupContainerControl:focus,.Popup.PopupContainerControl:active{outline:0}.Popup .PopupControl.PopupOpen,.Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen{color:#2b485c;background:#6cb2e4 url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/tab-unselected-25px-light.png') repeat-x top;border-top-left-radius:3px;border-top-right-radius:3px;border-bottom-right-radius:0px;border-bottom-left-radius:0px;text-shadow:1px 1px 2px white}.Popup .PopupControl.BottomControl.PopupOpen,.Popup.PopupContainerControl.BottomControl.PopupOpen{border-top-left-radius:0px;border-top-right-radius:0px;border-bottom-left-radius:3px;border-bottom-right-radius:3px}.Popup .PopupControl.PopupOpen:hover,.Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen:hover{text-decoration:none}.Menu{font-size:11px;border:1px
solid #6cb2e4;border-top:5px solid #6cb2e4;overflow:hidden;box-shadow:0px 5px 5px rgba(0,0,0, 0.5);min-width:200px;*width:200px;position:absolute;z-index:7500;display:none}.Popup:hover
.Menu{display:block}.Popup:hover
.Menu.JsOnly{display:none}.Menu.BottomControl{border-top-width:1px;border-bottom-width:3px;box-shadow:0px 0px 0px transparent}.Menu > li > a,
.Menu
.menuRow{display:block}.Menu.inOverlay{z-index:10000}.Menu
.menuHeader{overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.Menu .menuHeader
h3{font-size:15pt}.Menu .menuHeader
.muted{font-size:11px}.Menu
.primaryContent{background-color:rgba(252, 252, 255, 0.96)}.Menu
.secondaryContent{background-color:rgba(240, 247, 252, 0.96)}.Menu
.sectionFooter{background-color:rgba(215, 237, 252, 0.9)}.Menu
.blockLinksList{max-height:400px;overflow:auto}.formPopup{width:250px;background-color:rgb(252, 252, 255)}.formPopup form,
.formPopup
.ctrlUnit{margin:5px
auto}.formPopup
.ctrlUnit{}.formPopup .textCtrl,
.formPopup
.button{width:232px}.formPopup .ctrlUnit > dt
label{display:block;margin-bottom:2px}.formPopup .submitUnit
dd{text-align:center}.formPopup .ctrlUnit > dd
.explain{margin:2px
0 0}.formPopup
.primaryControls{zoom:1;white-space:nowrap;word-wrap:normal;padding:0
5px}.formPopup .primaryControls
input.textCtrl{margin-bottom:0}.formPopup
.secondaryControls{padding:0
5px}.formPopup
.controlsWrapper{background:#d7edfc url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png') repeat-x top;border-radius:5px;padding:5px;margin:5px
0;font-size:11px}.formPopup .controlsWrapper
.textCtrl{width:222px}.formPopup
.advSearchLink{display:block;text-align:center;padding:5px;font-size:11px;border-radius:5px;border:1px
solid #d7edfc;background:#f0f7fc url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png') repeat-x top}.formPopup .advSearchLink:hover{background-color:#d7edfc;text-decoration:none}.xenOverlay{display:none;z-index:10000;width:90%;box-sizing:border-box;max-width:690px}.xenOverlay
.overlayScroll{max-height:400px;overflow:auto}.xenOverlay
.overlayScroll.ltr{direction:ltr}.xenOverlay .overlayScroll .sortable-placeholder{background-color:#a5cae4}.xenOverlay
.overlayContain{overflow-x:auto}.xenOverlay
.overlayContain.ltr{direction:ltr}.overlayOnly{display:none !important}.xenOverlay
.overlayOnly{display:block !important}.xenOverlay input.overlayOnly,
.xenOverlay button.overlayOnly,
.xenOverlay
a.overlayOnly{display:inline !important}.xenOverlay
a.close{background-image:url('styles/default/xenforo/overlay/close.png');position:absolute;right:4px;top:4px;cursorointer;width:35px;height:35px}.xenOverlay
.nonOverlayOnly{display:none !important}.xenOverlay
.formOverlay{color:#eee;background:url(rgba.php?r=0&g=0&b=0&a=191);background:rgba(0,0,0, 0.75);_filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr=#BF000000,endColorstr=#BF000000);padding:15px
25px;border:20px
solid rgb(0,0,0);border:20px
solid rgba(0,0,0, 0.25);_border:20px
solid rgb(0,0,0);border-radius:20px;box-shadow:0px 25px 50px rgba(0,0,0, 0.5);_zoom:1;margin:0}.Touch .xenOverlay
.formOverlay{background:rgb(0, 0, 0);box-shadow:none}.xenOverlay .formOverlay a.muted,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .muted
a{color:rgb(150,150,150)}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.heading{font-weight:bold;font-size:12pt;color:#f0f7fc;background-color:#176093;padding:5px
10px;margin-bottom:10px;border:1px
solid #2b485c;border-radius:5px}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.subHeading{font-weight:bold;font-size:11px;color:#f0f7fc;background-color:#2b485c;padding:5px
10px;margin-bottom:10px;border:1px
solid #176093;border-radius:3px}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.textHeading{color:#f0f7fc}.xenOverlay .formOverlay>p{padding-left:10px;padding-right:10px}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.textCtrl{color:#f0f7fc;background-color:black;border-color:#a5cae4}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .textCtrl
option{background-color:black}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .textCtrl:focus,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.textCtrl.Focus{background:#032A46 none}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .textCtrl:focus
option{background:#032A46 none}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.textCtrl.disabled{background:url(rgba.php?r=0&g=0&b=0&a=63);background:rgba(0,0,0, 0.25);_filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr=#3F000000,endColorstr=#3F000000)}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .textCtrl.disabled
option{background:url(rgba.php?r=0&g=0&b=0&a=63);background:rgba(0,0,0, 0.25);_filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr=#3F000000,endColorstr=#3F000000)}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.textCtrl.prompt{color:rgb(160,160,160)}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .ctrlUnit > dt dfn,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .ctrlUnit > dd li .hint,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .ctrlUnit > dd
.explain{color:#bbb}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
a{color:#fff}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
a.button{color:black}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .avatar img,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .avatar .img,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.avatarCropper{background-color:transparent}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.tabs{background:transparent none;border-color:#a5cae4}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .tabs
a{background:transparent none;border-color:#a5cae4}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .tabs a:hover{background:url(rgba.php?r=255&g=255&b=255&a=63);background:rgba(255,255,255, 0.25);_filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr=#3FFFFFFF,endColorstr=#3FFFFFFF)}.xenOverlay .formOverlay .tabs .active
a{background-color:black}.xenOverlay .formOverlay
.tabPanel{background:transparent url('styles/default/xenforo/color-picker/panel.png') repeat-x top;border:1px
solid #a5cae4}.xenOverlay .section,
.xenOverlay
.sectionMain{padding:0px;border:20px
solid #032A46;border-radius:20px;box-shadow:0px 25px 50px rgba(0,0,0, 0.5);border-color:rgb(3, 42, 70);border-color:rgba(3, 42, 70, 0.5);_border-color:rgb(3, 42, 70)}.Touch .xenOverlay .section,
.Touch .xenOverlay
.sectionMain{border-color:#032A46;box-shadow:none}.xenOverlay>.section,.xenOverlay>.sectionMain{background:none;margin:0}.xenOverlay .section .heading,
.xenOverlay .sectionMain
.heading{border-radius:0;margin-bottom:0}.xenOverlay .section .subHeading,
.xenOverlay .sectionMain
.subHeading{margin-top:0}.xenOverlay .section .sectionFooter,
.xenOverlay .sectionMain
.sectionFooter{overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.xenOverlay .sectionFooter
.buttonContainer{line-height:31px}.xenOverlay .sectionFooter .button,
.xenOverlay .sectionFooter
.buttonContainer{min-width:75px;*min-width:0;float:right;margin-left:5px}.xenOverlay .sectionFooter .buttonContainer
.button{float:none;margin-left:0}#AjaxProgress.xenOverlay{width:100%;max-width:none;overflow:hidden;zoom:1}#AjaxProgress.xenOverlay
.content{background:rgb(0, 0, 0) url('styles/default/xenforo/widgets/ajaxload.info_FFFFFF_facebook.gif') no-repeat center center;background:rgba(0,0,0, 0.5) url('styles/default/xenforo/widgets/ajaxload.info_FFFFFF_facebook.gif') no-repeat center center;border-bottom-left-radius:10px;float:right;width:85px;height:30px}.Touch #AjaxProgress.xenOverlay
.content{background-color:rgb(0,0,0)}.xenOverlay.timedMessage{color:black;background:transparent url('styles/default/xenforo/overlay/timed-message.png') repeat-x;border-bottom:1px solid black;max-width:none;width:100%}.xenOverlay.timedMessage
.content{font-size:18pt;padding:30px;text-align:center}#StackAlerts{position:fixed;bottom:70px;left:35px;z-index:9999}#StackAlerts
.stackAlert{position:relative;width:270px;border:1px
solid #6cb2e4;border-radius:5px;box-shadow:2px 2px 5px 0 rgba(0,0,0, 0.4);margin-top:5px}#StackAlerts
.stackAlertContent{padding:10px;padding-right:30px;border-radius:4px;border:solid 2px #d7edfc;background:url(rgba.php?r=240&g=247&b=252&a=229);background:rgba(240, 247, 252, 0.9);_filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr=#E5F0F7FC,endColorstr=#E5F0F7FC);font-size:11px;font-weight:bold}.xenOverlay .section
.messageContainer{padding:0}.xenOverlay .section .messageContainer
.mceLayout{border:none}.xenOverlay .section .messageContainer tr.mceFirst
td.mceFirst{border-top:none}.xenOverlay .section .messageContainer tr.mceLast td.mceLast,
.xenOverlay .section .messageContaner tr.mceLast
td.mceIframeContainer{border-bottom:none}.xenOverlay .section .textCtrl.MessageEditor,
.xenOverlay .section .mceLayout,
.xenOverlay .section .bbCodeEditorContainer
textarea{width:100% !important;min-height:260px;_height:260px;box-sizing:border-box}@media (max-width:610px){.Responsive
.xenOverlay{width:100%}.Responsive .xenOverlay .formOverlay,
.Responsive .xenOverlay .section,
.Responsive .xenOverlay
.sectionMain{border-radius:10px;border-width:10px}.Responsive .xenOverlay
a.close{top:0;right:0;width:28px;height:28px;background-size:100% 100%}}.alerts
.alertGroup{margin-bottom:20px}.alerts
.primaryContent{overflow:hidden;zoom:1;padding:5px}.alerts
.avatar{float:left}.alerts .avatar
img{width:32px;height:32px}.alerts
.alertText{margin-left:32px;padding:0
5px}.alerts
h3{display:inline}.alerts h3
.subject{font-weight:bold}.alerts
.timeRow{font-size:11px;margin-top:5px}.alerts .newIcon,
.alertsPopup
.newIcon{display:inline-block;vertical-align:baseline;margin-left:2px;width:11px;height:11px;background:url('styles/default/xenforo/xenforo-ui-sprite.png') no-repeat -144px -40px}.dataTableWrapper{overflow-x:auto;overflow-y:visible}table.dataTable{width:100%;_width:99.5%;margin:10px
0}.dataTable
caption{font-weight:bold;font-size:11pt;color:#f0f7fc;background-color:#65a5d1;padding:5px
10px;margin-bottom:3px;border-bottom:1px solid #176093;border-top-left-radius:5px;border-top-right-radius:5px}.dataTable tr.dataRow
td{border-bottom:1px solid #d7edfc;padding:5px
10px;word-wrap:break-word}.dataTable tr.dataRow
td.secondary{background:#f0f7fc url("styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png") repeat-x top}.dataTable tr.dataRow
th{background:#f9d9b0 url("styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png") repeat-x top;border-bottom:1px solid #f9bc6d;border-top:1px solid #f9d9b0;color:#6d3f03;font-size:11px;padding:5px
10px}.dataTable tr.dataRow th
a{color:inherit;text-decoration:underline}.dataTable .dataRow
.dataOptions{text-align:right;white-space:nowrap;word-wrap:normal;padding:0}.dataTable .dataRow .important,
.dataTable
.dataRow.important{font-weight:bold}.dataTable .dataRow .dataOptions
a.secondaryContent{display:inline-block;border-left:1px solid #d7edfc;border-bottom:none;padding:7px
10px 6px;font-size:11px}.dataTable .dataRow .dataOptions a.secondaryContent:hover{background-color:#d7edfc;text-decoration:none}.dataTable .dataRow
.delete{padding:0px;width:26px;border-left:1px solid #d7edfc;background:#f0f7fc url('styles/default/xenforo/gradients/category-23px-light.png') repeat-x top}.dataTable .dataRow .delete
a{display:block;background:transparent url('styles/default/xenforo/permissions/deny.png') no-repeat center center;cursorointer;padding:5px;width:16px;height:16px;overflow:hidden;white-space:nowrap;text-indent: -1000px}.memberListItem{overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.memberListItem .avatar,
.memberListItem
.icon{float:left}.memberListItem
.extra{font-size:11px;float:right}.memberListItem .extra
.DateTime{display:block}.memberListItem .extra
.bigNumber{font-size:250%;color:rgb(150,150,150)}.memberListItem
.member{margin-left:65px}.memberListItem
h3.username{font-weight:bold;font-size:13pt;margin-bottom:3px}.memberListItem
.username.guest{font-style:italic;font-weight:normal}.memberListItem
.userInfo{font-size:11px;margin-bottom:3px}.memberListItem
.userBlurb{}.memberListItem .userBlurb
.userTitle{font-weight:bold}.memberListItem .userStats dt,
.memberListItem .userStats
dd{white-space:nowrap}.memberListItem .member
.contentInfo{margin-top:5px}.memberListItem.extended
.extra{width:200px}.memberListItem.extended
.member{margin-right:210px}.DismissParent
.DismissCtrl{position:absolute;top:12px;right:5px;display:block;background:transparent url('styles/default/xenforo/xenforo-ui-sprite.png') no-repeat -80px 0;color:white;width:15px;height:15px;line-height:15px;text-align:center;opacity: .4;-webkit-transition:opacity 0.3s ease-in-out;-moz-transition:opacity 0.3s ease-in-out;transition:opacity 0.3s ease-in-out;font-size:10px;overflow:hidden;white-space:nowrap;text-indent:20000em;cursorointer}.DismissParent:hover .DismissCtrl,
.Touch .DismissParent
.DismissCtrl{opacity:1}.DismissParent:hover .DismissCtrl:hover{background-position: -96px 0}.DismissParent:hover .DismissCtrl:active{background-position: -112px 0}.baseHtml
h1{font-size:138.5%}.baseHtml
h2{font-size:123.1%}.baseHtml
h3{font-size:108%}.baseHtml h1, .baseHtml h2, .baseHtml
h3{margin:1em
0}.baseHtml h1, .baseHtml h2, .baseHtml h3, .baseHtml h4, .baseHtml h5, .baseHtml h6, .baseHtml
strong{font-weight:bold}.baseHtml abbr, .baseHtml
acronym{border-bottom:1px dotted #000;cursor:help}.baseHtml
em{font-style:italic}.baseHtml blockquote, .baseHtml ul, .baseHtml ol, .baseHtml
dl{margin:1em}.baseHtml ol, .baseHtml ul, .baseHtml
dl{margin-left:3em;margin-right:0}.baseHtml ul ul, .baseHtml ul ol, .baseHtml ul dl, .baseHtml ol ul, .baseHtml ol ol, .baseHtml ol dl, .baseHtml dl ul, .baseHtml dl ol, .baseHtml dl
dl{margin-top:0;margin-bottom:0}.baseHtml ol
li{list-style:decimal outside}.baseHtml ul
li{list-style:disc outside}.baseHtml ol ul li, .baseHtml ul ul
li{list-style-type:circle}.baseHtml ol ol ul li, .baseHtml ol ul ul li, .baseHtml ul ol ul li, .baseHtml ul ul ul
li{list-style-type:square}.baseHtml ul ol li, .baseHtml ul ol ol li, .baseHtml ol ul ol
li{list-style:decimal outside}.baseHtml dl
dd{margin-left:1em}.baseHtml th, .baseHtml
td{border:1px
solid #000;padding:.5em}.baseHtml
th{font-weight:bold;text-align:center}.baseHtml
caption{margin-bottom:.5em;text-align:center}.baseHtml p, .baseHtml pre, .baseHtml fieldset, .baseHtml
table{margin-bottom:1em}.PageNav{font-size:11px;padding:2px
0;overflow:hidden;zoom:1;line-height:16px;word-wrap:normal;min-width:150px;white-space:nowrap;margin-bottom: -.5em}.PageNav
.hidden{display:none}.PageNav .pageNavHeader,
.PageNav a,
.PageNav
.scrollable{display:block;float:left;margin-right:3px;margin-bottom: .5em}.PageNav
.pageNavHeader{padding:1px
0}.PageNav
a{color:#8f6c3f;text-decoration:none;background-color:#fff4e5;border:1px
solid #f9d9b0;border-radius:3px;text-align:center;width:19px}.PageNav a[rel=start]{width:19px !important}.PageNav
a.text{width:auto !important;padding:0
4px}.PageNav
a.currentPage{color:#2b485c;background-color:#f0f7fc;border-color:#6cb2e4;position:relative}a.PageNavPrev,a.PageNavNext{color:rgb(20,20,20);background-color:transparent;padding:1px;border:1px
none black;cursorointer;width:19px !important}.PageNav a:hover,
.PageNav a:focus{color:#8f6c3f;text-decoration:none;background-color:#f9d9b0;border-color:#f9bc6d}.PageNav
a.distinct{margin-left:3px}.PageNav
.scrollable{position:relative;overflow:hidden;width:117px;height:18px}.PageNav .scrollable
.items{display:block;width:20000em;position:absolute;display:block}.PageNav
.gt999{font-size:9px;letter-spacing: -0.05em}.PageNav.pn5
a{width:29px}.PageNav.pn5
.scrollable{width:167px}.PageNav.pn6
a{width:33px}.PageNav.pn6
.scrollable{width:187px}.PageNav.pn7
a{width:37px}.PageNav.pn7
.scrollable{width:207px}@media (max-width:610px){.Responsive .PageNav
.pageNavHeader{display:none}}@media (max-width:480px){.Responsive .PageNav
.unreadLink{display:none}}.pairs dt,
.pairsInline dt,
.pairsRows dt,
.pairsColumns dt,
.pairsJustified
dt{color:rgb(150,150,150)}.pairsRows,.pairsColumns,.pairsJustified{line-height:1.5}.pairsInline dl,
.pairsInline dt,
.pairsInline
dd{display:inline}.pairsRows dt,
.pairsRows
dd{display:inline-block;vertical-align:top;*display:inline;*margin-right:1ex;*zoom:1}dl.pairsColumns,
dl.pairsJustified,
.pairsColumns dl,
.pairsJustified
dl{overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.pairsColumns dt,
.pairsColumns
dd{float:left;width:48%}.pairsJustified
dt{float:left;max-width:100%;margin-right:5px}.pairsJustified
dd{float:right;text-align:right;max-width:100%}.listInline ul,
.listInline ol,
.listInline li,
.listInline dl,
.listInline dt,
.listInline
dd{display:inline}.commaImplode li:after,.commaElements>*:after{content:', '}.commaImplode li:last-child:after,.commaElements>*:last-child:after{content:''}.bulletImplode li:before{content:'\2022\a0'}.bulletImplode li:first-child:before{content:''}.threeColumnList{overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.threeColumnList
li{float:left;width:32%;margin:2px
1% 2px 0}.twoColumnList{overflow:hidden;zoom:1}.twoColumnList
li{float:left;width:48%;margin:2px
1% 2px 0}.previewTooltip{}.previewTooltip
.avatar{float:left}.previewTooltip
.text{margin-left:64px}.previewTooltip
blockquote{font-size:11pt;font-family:Georgia,"Times New Roman",Times,serif;line-height:1.4;font-size:10pt;max-height:150px;overflow:hidden}.previewTooltip
.posterDate{font-size:11px;padding-top:5px;border-top:1px solid #d7edfc;margin-top:5px}.blockLinksList{font-size:11px;padding:2px}.blockLinksList a,
.blockLinksList
label{color:#176093;padding:5px
10px;border-radius:5px;display:block;outline:0
none}.blockLinksList a:hover,
.blockLinksList a:focus,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect a,
.blockLinksList label:hover,
.blockLinksList label:focus,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect
label{text-decoration:none;background-color:#d7edfc}.blockLinksList a:active,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect a:active,
.blockLinksList a.selected,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect a.selected,
.blockLinksList label:active,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect label:active,
.blockLinksList label.selected,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect
label.selected{color:#f0f7fc;background-color:#65a5d1}.blockLinksList a.selected,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect a.selected,
.blockLinksList label.selected,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect
label.selected{font-weight:bold;display:block}.blockLinksList
span.depthPad{display:block}.blockLinksList
.itemCount{font-weight:bold;font-size:9px;color:white;background-color:#e03030;padding:0
2px;border-radius:2px;position:absolute;right:2px;top: -12px;line-height:16px;min-width:12px;_width:12px;text-align:center;text-shadow:none;white-space:nowrap;word-wrap:normal;box-shadow:2px 2px 5px rgba(0,0,0, 0.25);height:16px;float:right;position:relative;right:0;top: -1px}.blockLinksList
.itemCount.Zero{display:none}.bubbleLinksList{overflow:hidden}.bubbleLinksList
a{float:left;padding:2px
4px;margin-right:2px;border-radius:3px;text-decoration:none}.bubbleLinksList a:hover,
.bubbleLinksList a:active{text-decoration:none;background-color:#d7edfc}.bubbleLinksList
a.active{color:#f0f7fc;background-color:#65a5d1;font-weight:bold;display:block}.indentList ul,
.indentList
ol{margin-left:2em}.InProgress{background:transparent url('styles/default/xenforo/widgets/ajaxload.info_B4B4DC_facebook.gif') no-repeat right center}.hiddenIframe{display:block;width:500px;height:300px}.traceHtml{font-size:11px;font-family:calibri,verdana,arial,sans-serif}.traceHtml
.function{color:rgb(180,80,80);font-weight:normal}.traceHtml
.file{font-weight:normal}.traceHtml
.shade{color:rgb(128,128,128)}.traceHtml
.link{font-weight:bold}._depth0{padding-left:0em}._depth1{padding-left:2em}._depth2{padding-left:4em}._depth3{padding-left:6em}._depth4{padding-left:8em}._depth5{padding-left:10em}._depth6{padding-left:12em}._depth7{padding-left:14em}._depth8{padding-left:16em}._depth9{padding-left:18em}.xenOverlay
.errorOverlay{color:white;padding:25px;border-radius:20px;border:20px
solid rgb(0,0,0);border:20px
solid rgba(0,0,0, 0.25);_border:20px
solid rgb(0,0,0);background:url(rgba.php?r=0&g=0&b=0&a=191);background:rgba(0,0,0, 0.75);_filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.gradient(startColorstr=#BF000000,endColorstr=#BF000000)}.xenOverlay .errorOverlay
.heading{padding:5px
10px;font-weight:bold;font-size:12pt;background:rgb(180,0,0);color:white;margin-bottom:10px;border-radius:5px;border:1px
solid rgb(100,0,0)}.xenOverlay .errorOverlay
li{line-height:2}.xenOverlay .errorOverlay
.exceptionMessage{color:rgb(150,150,150)}.formValidationInlineError{display:none;position:absolute;z-index:5000;background-color:white;border:1px
solid rgb(180,0,0);color:rgb(180,0,0);box-shadow:2px 2px 10px #999;border-radius:3px;padding:2px
5px;font-size:11px;width:175px;min-height:2.5em;_height:2.5em;word-wrap:break-word}.formValidationInlineError.inlineError{position:static;width:auto;min-height:0}.errorPanel{margin:10px
0 20px;color:rgb(180,0,0);background:rgb(255, 235, 235);border-radius:5px;border:1px
solid rgb(180,0,0)}.errorPanel
.errorHeading{margin: .75em;font-weight:bold;font-size:12pt}.errorPanel
.errors{margin: .75em 2em;display:block;line-height:1.5}@media (max-width:800px){.Responsive
.formValidationInlineError{position:static;width:auto;min-height:auto}}input[type=search]{-webkit-appearance:textfield;box-sizing:content-box}.ignored{display:none !important}.floatLeft{float:left}.floatRight{float:right}.horizontalContain{overflow-x:auto}.ltr{direction:ltr}.SquareThumb{position:relative;display:block;overflow:hidden;padding:0;direction:ltr;width:48px;height:48px}.SquareThumb
img{position:relative;display:block}.bbCodeImage{max-width:100%}.bbCodeImageFullSize{position:absolute;z-index:50000;background-color:rgb(252,252,255)}.bbCodeStrike{text-decoration:line-through}img.mceSmilie,img.mceSmilieSprite{vertical-align:text-bottom;margin:0
1px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie48{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat 0px 0px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie55{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -114px -38px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie1{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat 0px -19px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie30{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat 0px -57px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie51{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -38px 0px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie14{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -114px 0px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie21{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -76px -38px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie2{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -57px 0px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie3{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -57px -38px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie6{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -95px -19px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie40{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -19px -38px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie34{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -58px -77px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie50{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -19px -57px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie70{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -114px -19px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie12{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -133px 0px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie38{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -95px -38px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie17{width:20px;height:21px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -78px -76px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie32{width:25px;height:26px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -137px -78px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie10{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -171px 0px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie36{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -57px -19px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie8{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -19px -19px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie11{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -152px 0px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie15{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -95px -57px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie5{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -133px -19px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie29{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -133px -38px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie42{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -152px -57px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie56{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat 0px -38px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie9{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -38px -38px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie4{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -76px -19px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie53{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat 20px 0px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie59{width:18px;height:18px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -97px -76px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie41{width:19px;height:26px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -25px -99px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie43{width:21px;height:19px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -115px -77px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie58{width:21px;height:27px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -1px -99px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie44{width:24px;height:18px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -47px -104px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie18{width:39px;height:27px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -149px -125px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie52{width:41px;height:26px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -72px -101px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie46{width:34px;height:25px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -48px -130px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie67{width:46px;height:24px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -92px -132px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie74{width:46px;height:24px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -1px -154px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie54{width:47px;height:21px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat 0px -129px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie45{width:51px;height:27px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -115px -104px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie61{width:18px;height:18px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat 0px -76px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie63{width:19px;height:19px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -19px -76px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie62{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -38px -19px}img.mceSmilieSprite.mceSmilie7{width:20px;height:20px;background:url('styles/gbatemp/sprites/smilies.png') no-repeat -38px -76px}.visibleResponsiveFull{display:inherit !important}.visibleResponsiveWide,.visibleResponsiveMedium,.visibleResponsiveNarrow{display:none !important}.hiddenResponsiveFull{display:none !important}.hiddenResponsiveWide,.hiddenResponsiveMedium,.hiddenResponsiveNarrow{display:inherit !important}@media (max-width:800px){.Responsive
.visibleResponsiveFull{display:none !important}.Responsive
.hiddenResponsiveFull{display:inherit !important}.Responsive
.hiddenWideUnder{display:none !important}}@media (min-width:611px) AND (max-width:800px){.Responsive
.visibleResponsiveWide{display:inherit !important}.Responsive
.hiddenResponsiveWide{display:none !important}}@media (min-width:481px) AND (max-width:610px){.Responsive
.visibleResponsiveMedium{display:inherit !important}.Responsive
.hiddenResponsiveMedium{display:none !important}.Responsive .hiddenWideUnder,
.Responsive
.hiddenMediumUnder{display:none !important}}@media (max-width:480px){.Responsive
.visibleResponsiveNarrow{display:inherit !important}.Responsive
.hiddenResponsiveNarrow{display:none !important}.Responsive .hiddenWideUnder,
.Responsive .hiddenMediumUnder,
.Responsive
.hiddenNarrowUnder{display:none !important}}@media (max-width:610px){.Responsive .threeColumnList
li{float:none;width:auto;margin:2px
1% 2px 0}}@media (max-width:480px){.Responsive
.xenTooltip.statusTip{width:auto}.Responsive
.xenPreviewTooltip{box-sizing:border-box;width:auto;max-width:100%}.Responsive .xenPreviewTooltip
.arrow{display:none}.Responsive .previewTooltip
.avatar{display:none}.Responsive .previewTooltip
.text{margin-left:0}}


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slippery_dick


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 11, 2017)

*Richard Gaikowski*


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wii_games


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

mine is a copypasta.
 bitch u mad mf ugly b looking like the little ginger kid from little einstein kill urself btch ill shoot u mf ass meet me irl fuck outta here wicho dorito ass shaped head btch albino gorilla lookin ass mf ill flame u dumb spotty white pizza shaped head lookin elongated ass nose marshmallow man crusty ass mf self right here btch


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

JFJ wai dose CP hav discort surfer? CP is iellegahl ant shulnot bee on teh internetz


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 11, 2017)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/DeoNaught/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/DeoNaught/


nice ads


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/DeoNaught/


I r8 8/8: Gr8 b8, m8. I rel8, str8 appreci8, and congratul8. I r8 this b8 an 8/8. Plz no h8, I'm str8 ir8. Cr8 more, can't w8. We should convers8, I won't ber8, my number is 8888888, ask for N8. No calls l8 or out of st8. If on a d8, ask K8 to loc8. Even with a full pl8, I always have time to communic8 so don't hesit8. dont forget to medit8 and particip8 and masturb8 to allevi8 your ability to tabul8 the f8. We should meet up m8 and convers8 on how we can cre8 more gr8 b8, I'm sure everyone would appreci8, no h8. I don't mean to defl8 your hopes, but its hard to dict8 where the b8 will rel8 and we may end up with out being appreci8d, I'm sure you can rel8. We can cre8 b8 like alexander the gr8, stretch posts longer than the Nile's str8s. We'll be the captains of b8, 4chan our first m8s the growth r8 will spread to reddit and like real est8 and be a flow r8 of gr8 b8, like a blind d8 we'll coll8, meet me upst8 where we can convers8, or ice sk8 or lose w8 infl8 our hot air baloons and fly, tail g8. We could land in Kuw8, eat a soup pl8 followed by a dessert pl8 the payment r8 won't be too ir8 and hopefully our currency won't defl8. We'll head to the Israeli-St8, taker over like Herod the gr8 and b8 the jewish masses, 8 million, m8. We could interrel8 communism, thought it's past it's maturity d8, a department of st8, volunteer st8. reduce the infant mortality r8, all in the name of making gr8 b8 m8.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 11, 2017)

inexplicably bleeding from the nose


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

good shit go౦ԁ sHit thats ✔ some goodshit rightthere right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my self i say so thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ НO0ОଠOOOOOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ Good shit


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

*Arms Main Theme Song OST*


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> *Arms Main Theme Song OST*


Arms? More like arse ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Jun 11, 2017)

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-git-snapshots
sudo apt-get update


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2017)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/11/the-xbox-one-x-is-microsofts-powerful-new-4k-console/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 11, 2017)

Two hands working do more than a thousand clasped in prayer


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 11, 2017)

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

1 Bitcoin equals
2979.98 US Dollar


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 1 Bitcoin equals
> 2979.98 US Dollar


source?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/535485239/fidget-spinner-butt-plug-stainless-steel


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/535485239/fidget-spinner-butt-plug-stainless-steel


I'd have way too much fun with that.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Jun 13, 2017)

In this video, I will be explaining exactly what I do to collect Watch for Rolling Rocks in 0.5x A Presses. But first, we need to clear something up. Because every time I post a half A press video, I get the same comments over and over asking what it means, even though I always have a whole paragraph in the description explaining it, which even starts with "If you're wondering what a half A press is, read this before commenting to ask." But maybe what you guys need isn't a paragraph, maybe you guys need an example. So, consider Wing Mario Over The Rainbow, not even the whole star. Just consider getting to that cannon platform, which is a necessary part of getting the star. So, how many A presses does it take to get there? Well, If you say zero, that's wrong. Because then Mario can't go far enough. If you say one, Well it's true that Mario can get there with one but we can do a little better. We can do it in half an A press. To do that, we start the level already holding A and then we use that A press to reach the platform. Now hold on, I know what you're thinking, "an a press is an a press. You can't say its only a half". Well TJ "Henry" Yoshi, hear me out. An A press actually has three parts to it. When A is pressed, when A is held, and when A is released. And together, this forms one complete A press. Now, usually, it's the pressing that's useful. Because that's the only part that makes Mario jump. However, sometimes it's sufficient to just use the holding part, which allows Mario to do little kicks, to swim in water, to fall slowly while twirling, and to fall slowly with the wing cap. And as for the release, well, there's currently no cases where that's useful or important, so don't worry about that part. Now, if we map out the required A presses for Wing Mario Over The Rainbow, it would look like this. We merely need to hold A to reach the canon platform, we need to press A to launch from the first canon, and we need to press A again to launch from the second canon. So, how many A presses is that total? Well, it appears to be three, and if we were doing this star in isolation, then yeah, it would be three. But, in a full game A button challenge run, there are other A presses that occur earlier in the run, such as this A press needed to get into the course. So, if we take that A press into consideration as well, then how many A presses would it take? The naive answer would be four. One to enter the course and the three within the course that we established earlier. However, we can do better. We can actually do it in three by simply holding out the first A press to be used for the half A press. Because the half A press only required A to be held, not actually pressed. So in this fashion, Wing Mario Over The Rainbow only adds on an additional two A presses to the run since the first A press just leeches off of a previous A press. So, to capture this phenomenon, we call it 2.5x A presses. On a single star basis, you'd round that up to three. But in a full game run, you'd round it down to two. So, in conclusion, since that first A press counts in some context but adds no additional A presses in other contexts, we refer to it as a half A press. So, going back to the video, you can see that I start the level with the A button already held, as indicated in the bottom left corner. And so in the full game run, this A press will just leech off of a previous one. And so it won't incur an additional A press. Okay, glad that's explained. Now, what am I doing in the video? Here, I'm using a trick called Scuttlebug Transportation. You see, like most enemies, scuttlebugs have a home, which is just a point in 3d space. And they'll patrol a certain radius around that point. So, if Mario enters that radius they will lunge at him to attack. But, unlike most other enemies, a scuttlebug's home can change positions. Because if a scuttlebug bumps into Mario, the scuttlebug's home will update to where the scuttlebug was when the collision occurred. So, by strategically luring the scuttlebug to the edge of its radius and bumping into it, we can effectively transport the scuttlebug and its home. So, that's what I'm doing here. Note that we can't actually transport a scuttlebug to outside of its native room. They actually get stuck at the door. So, if your dream was to bring all the scuttlebugs together for one big jamboree, I'm sorry but it's not gunna happen. Also worth noting is that scuttlebugs will actually disappear if they walk into a wall while too far below their current home. So, I do have to be careful to avoid that. It's pretty weird if you've never seen it before but I'm pretty sure they did it so that if a scuttlebug jumps into a hole, it wouldn't just walk around down there. Anyway, I'm transporting the scuttlebug to the corner right below the Watch For Rolling Rocks star. Because next, I do a trick called Scuttlebug Raising and here's how it works. On the left I show a bird's eye view of the scene and on the right, I show a view from the side. Now, when Mario leaves the Rolling Rocks room, the scuttlebug deactivates. That's because the room and everything in it are only active when Mario is in the room or standing in a small region right outside the door, indicated here in yellow. So, if Mario isn't in the Rolling Rocks room or in the yellow region, then the room will be completely black and everything in the room will be invisible and won't move. Conveniently, this allows us to raise the scuttlebug by preforming the following steps. First, Mario enters the scuttlebug's radius. Although the scuttlebug is invisible and can't move around, it can still turn towards Mario and activate a lunge. Then, Mario leaves the radius and the scuttlebug returns to facing its home. Next, Mario enters the yellow region to activate the scuttlebug. The scuttlebug will preform the lunge that it started but cleverly, we have Mario exit the yellow region right when the scuttlebug is at the peak of its trajectory. Thereby deactivating it so it won't fall down. And finally, since the scuttlebug moves past its home, it turns around to face its home once more. Now, we gotten all the height we could out of the scuttlebug's current lunge, but that's no problem because we could just activate another lunge by repeating this procedure. Activate a lunge while the scuttlebug is deactivated, reactivate the scuttlebug just for the upwards portion of its trajectory, and then repeat. As simple as that. So that's what I do here. And I have a second screen to show it from the scuttlebug's perspective. Fortunately, the scuttlebug's radius isn't a sphere but a cylinder that extends up and down infinitely. So really, no matter how high the scuttlebug gets, we can continue to enter its area to activate its lunges and move it upwards. There's no limit to how high we can raise it. Now, it's worth noting that I only activate the scuttlebug while I'm not inside its radius, so the scuttlebug will always lunge towards its home and not towards Mario. This causes the scuttlebug to effectively travel straight up above its home. But alternatively, I could've activated the scuttlebug while inside of its radius, and in that case the scuttlebug would always lunge towards Mario instead of towards its home. So it would actually make its way towards the door and then travel straight up from there. That means it's actually a little faster because we wouldn't have to wait for the scuttlebug to turn back towards its home before each activation. However, it wouldn't work for what we're doing because we need the scuttlebug to be right next to that corner. In fact, the top of that corner has a special property which we call a misalignment. Basically, in the game's code, there's a discrepancy between the way the game handles collision checking with floors versus walls. This results in a one by one unit area where Mario can get under the floor without being pushed away by the walls. And if Mario's less than 79 units under a floor, he'll snap right up onto it. So that'll be important later for getting up there. Anyway, now it's time to build up some speed. And I mean a lot of speed. So to get that speed, we're going to use a trick called Hyper Speed Walking and here's how it works. You probably already know that there are some slopes in the game that are too steep to stand on. Mario just slides off of them. But, did you know that you actually can stand on these slopes if they're submerged in shallow water? In fact, the underwater portion of these slopes has a special property. If you try to running uphill on them, you'll end up running backwards at an increasing speed with no upper bound. But in most circumstances, this would cause us to end up in the water before building up any real speed. We can get a little more speed by running nearly parallel to the slope by ever so slightly uphill. But, eventually, the slope runs out or we move too fast to round a corner. But, there are some ways to have Mario walk while staying in place. For example, if there's a wall perpendicular to the slope, then we can use that. That allows Mario to build up quite a bit of speed before he breaks through. However, if the wall isn't perpendicular to the slope, then we end up sliding down into the water. That's because walls are really just rectangles that push Mario out perpendicularly. So, if Mario moves into a wall at an angle, the game will calculate his intended next position, then the wall will push that position out, and then Mario ends up having a net movement along the wall. So ultimately, he will end up moving into the water. So, is all hope lost? Well no, because Tyler Kehne figured out that we can actually make use of the gate. You see, the bottom of the gate is a ceiling and the game doesn't like putting Mario too close to the area right under a ceiling because it doesn't think he fits. So, if we have Mario move backwards into the ceiling, the game will choose not to move him. So we're free to build up speed in place. But not infinite speed because we'd end up breaking free if our speed moved past the gate. So, what do we do? We turn to redirect our speed out of bounds. Notice how we have enough speed so that our intended next position is past the wall and out of bounds. And since the game doesn't like placing Mario out of bounds, it doesn't move him and instead just let's him stay in place, just like the ceiling. But unlike the ceiling, out of bounds goes on forever. So we can essentially build up as much speed as we want without having to worry about breaking free. So now, I do just that. Open the gate, use the ceiling of the gate to build up some speed, and then redirect my angle out of bounds to build up the rest. Now, you're probably wondering what I'm going to need all this speed for. After all, I do build up speed for 12 hours. But to answer that, we need to talk about parallel universes. And if you thought my other tangents were complicated, just you wait. Okay, so Mario's position is a floating point number but it's converted to a short when the game uses it to test for collision with floor triangles. In other words, Mario's position can basically be any decimal number but it's converted to an integer between negative 32,768 to positive 32,767 inclusive. So, any fractional portion is truncated and numbers too big or too small are moved into this range using the modulo operator. Graphically, that means the position used for floor detection is always inside of this box. So if Mario's in that box, then his actual position and the position used for floor detection are the same, albeit maybe off by a single fraction due to the truncation. But if Mario leaves that box, then his actual position and the position used for floor detection will separate since the position used for floor detection will just loop back around to remain in the original box. So now I ask you this. Here's the course. So if Mario is standing way over here where there's no land but the position used for floor detection is on land, can he stand over here? The answer is yes. As far as the game sees it, Mario is in fact above land over here because the game actually checks for land over here. So, for all intents and purposes, there is essentially land over here. A copy of the original map. And this is what we call a parallel universe or a PU. And this applies to every one of these boxes. So there's actually a grid of nearly infinite PUs. Here is a to scale diagram of the PU grid. As you can see, the PUs are actually pretty far apart. But I'll be taking some creative liberties and drawing them closer together for the sake of clearer visuals. Now, PUs aren't as glamorous as you might think. The graphics are only found on the original map so that PUs are completely invisible. Furthermore, PUs have no objects like elevators or item blocks, no enemies, no items like coins or stars, and not even any walls. So really, it's pretty barren. Furthermore, the N64 console will actually crash if you go to a PU and let the camera follow you. But luckily, we can avoid that crash by fixing the camera in place on the original map before leaving it. Though, that does make it even harder to tell what is going on in the PUs. So, as you just saw, you can travel to a PU if you have enough speed. But, it's not as simple as you might think. If you have just enough speed just to reach the PU one over, it won't actually work. That's because the game actually checks if Mario is above land at each quarter step of his movement. That means the simplest PU movement is moving over 4 PUs at once. That way, each quarter step is above land and therefore valid. For simplicity, we call this quadruple PU distance one QPU. Now, up until this point, I've been glossing over a very important detail, which I now need to clear up. What if I told you the distance Mario moves isn't necessarily equal to his speed? For example, look how fast Mario moves at 31 speed on this flat slope and now compare it to how fast he moves at the same speed on this steeper slope. In both cases, he has about the same speed but clearly he's moving at different rates. That's because the distance Mario moves is only a portion of his actual speed. And this portion depends on the slope of the ground. The steeper the slope, the smaller this portion is. Note that it only depends on the steepness, not whether Mario's facing uphill, downhill, or sideways on the hill. In these visuals, blue will represent Mario's actual speed and green will represent the portion of it that he moves, which we call Mario's De Facto Speed. So in these three pictures, Mario has the same speed, but he has different De Facto speeds since he's standing on slopes with different steepnesses. So, if we wanna move one QPU, It's not sufficient to have QPU speed. We need QPU De Facto speed, which often means our actual speed will need to be greater than one QPU to compensate. So to reiterate, We need to increase our speed until our De Facto speed syncs up with one QPU. And the speed needed to do this is called the Syncing Speed. So in this diagram, the blue arrow represents the Syncing Speed. When we have that speed, the quarter steps of the De Facto speed sync up with the PUs and we can move. Now, what I'm showing here is just the lowest or first Syncing Speed. A.k.a., the speed to move exactly one QPU. If we increase our speed, Eventually our De Facto speed would sync up again when it covers a distance of two QPU. And so we'd be able to move at that speed, which is two times as fast as before. So in general, any multiple of the lowest Syncing Speed is itself a Syncing Speed and will cover multiple QPU at once. So remember, every slope has a different set of Syncing Speeds. And this can make routing tricky. For example, in the video where I do PU movement to reach the secret aquarium, I had to traverse several different slopes. First this slope that I used for Hyper Speed Walking, then this slope at the edge of the water, then the flat ground of the castle foyer, then the castle stairs, which is really a steep ramp, and then the flat ground of the upstairs and note that the stairs you see there are actual stairs and not a ramp so they're just flat ground. Here is a graph showing the Syncing Speeds for each of these slopes. And so these are the speeds I need in order to have PU movement while standing on each of these slopes. Naturally, the steeper slopes have greater Syncing Speeds. Now keep in mind that I can only build up speed while I'm on the Hyper Speed Walking slope. Once I leave it, I can't generate any more speed. So my speed will only decrease from there. So to successfully preform this PU route, I better have generated enough speed to meet each slope's Syncing Speed in turn. For example, let's say I build up enough speed to reach the first possible Syncing Speed and I use that to go to the next slope. Then, I could let my speed drop until I reach this slope's Syncing Speed, go to the next slope, let my speed drop again, until I reach this slope's Syncing Speed go to the next slope, but then I have a bit of a problem. I have less than the required Syncing Speed and no way to gain any more. So is this route just impossible? Well no, because these are the just the slopes' first Syncing Speeds. But remember, any multiple of these will work as well. So now, let's factor in each slope's second Syncing Speed as well. These speeds allow Mario to move two QPU at once instead of one. So now, if I instead build up enough speed to reach the second Syncing Speed of that first slope, then I'll actually have enough speed to meet each Syncing Speed in turn and complete the route. And if that didn't work, we could've considered each slope's third Syncing Speed and so on until we did get it to work. However, which Syncing Speed we need to reach initially is kind of a big deal. Because reaching that first Syncing Speed takes about twelve hours and reaching that second Syncing Speed takes about 25 hours. So if there's a way to use a lower Syncing Speed initially, then that's a twelve hour save. So, how much speed will we need to generate for the Watch For Rolling Rocks star? Well, keep in mind that even with access to unlimited horizontal speed, we don't have any improved vertical mobility. So to get to the top of the course, we need to travel up slopes and ride up elevators. So this will be the basic route. Start on the Hyper Speed walking slope. Navigate along the path up from the lake, ride up this elevator, ride up this other elevator, make our onto the Amazing Emergency Exit platform, which is the highest point we can reach, and then launch to the Watch For Rolling Rocks platform. By itself, that still won't be enough height. But, the scuttlebug we positioned will provide the extra bounce we need. So this is the graph of the Syncing Speeds of these slopes. Unfortunately, we run into a bit of a issue with the path up from the lake. That area is made up of dozens of floor triangles that each have different slopes but that didn't stop me. After careful observation and scrutiny I isolated six triangles which I named T1 through T6. These triangles have strictly decreasing steepnesses, so we can meet each of their Syncing Speeds in turn. Additionally, their heights span the entire vertical distance we need to cover to go from bottom to top without leaving any gaps in between. So, by using the slopes of those six triangles, we can complete the blueprint for our route, allowing us utilize the first Syncing Speed of that initial slope. So building up speed only takes twelve hours instead of twenty-five. Now, we're almost ready to go back to the video but there's just some final points I wanna make. For example, you don't need to have exactly the Syncing Speed to traverse PUs. If you have slightly less than the Syncing Speed, you'll move relatively forwards in the map. If you have slightly more than the Syncing Speed, you'll move relatively backwards in the map. And the further you deviate from the Syncing Speed, the greater this relative movement will be. Additionally, if you adjust your angle slightly away from the cardinal direction, you can move relatively sideways. But keep in mind that even the smallest possible angle deviation will be magnified over the QPU distance. And thus Mario will be sent multiple feet to the side. Now, based off what I've told you, you might think you can only travel multiples of four PUs at a time but that's not actually true. For example, if one of your quarter steps is out of bounds or over a ceiling, then that quarter step will be invalid. And since Mario moves up two but not including the first invalid quarter step, he can in fact end up stopping prematurely at one of the quarter steps. Separately, if you change slopes during a quarter step, your De Facto speed will change and you'll alter the distance of the next quarter step and so most likely, it will no longer sync up with a PU and you'll end up stopping on the new slope. Finally, for simplicity, the set of PUs that are multiples of four away, we call the QPU grid. And if Mario's on the QPU grid, then we say he's QPU aligned. Remember, moving a multiple of four PUs is easy but moving a different amount requires special conditions like out of bounds or changing slopes. So, if you're QPU aligned, it's easy to stay that way. And if you're QPU misaligned, it's easy to stay that way as well. Now, if you become QPU misaligned, you'll need to correct that in order to return to the main map but that can be difficult if you're not near out of bounds and your sequence of slope changes is predetermined. So, managing your QPU alignment is one of the many challenges of planning a PU route. Okay, and now we're finally ready to resume the main video and watch the PU movement. Just kidding, first I need to explain what these screens are. These extra screens will help you follow along during the PU movement. The Standard View is just the view that the game chose. But since I fixed the camera on the main map to prevent the game from crashing, this screen won't tell you very much. The Relative View shows where I am in each PU. This is what it would look like if I let the camera follow Mario around and if PUs weren't invisible. The Relative Map also shows where I am in each PU but from an overhead perspective. And finally, the PU Map shows where I am in the PU grid. Okay, so now let's really start. So, as I explained earlier. I navigate up the path from the lake using the six triangles I isolated and I've marked them in the Relative Map so you can follow along. So basically, I get onto a triangle, let my speed drop and until I'm around the Syncing Speed for that triangle's slope, then navigate uphill on the triangle and then move to the next triangle. Using what I taught you, You should be able to follow along with my movement. For example, I'm able to move relatively backwards, because I have slightly more than the Syncing Speed. Whenever I move sideways, it's because I'm slightly angled away from the cardinal direction. And every time I move from triangle to triangle, my QPU alignment changes. But cleverly, I planned it in such a way that they'd all cancel out by the end and I'd end up QPU aligned. So right now I'm on the sixth triangle. So I do a little zigzag to bring me back towards the main map, as you can see on the PU Map screen. Remember, I need to return to the main map in order to access the elevator since there are no objects in PUs. As you may have noticed right there, the elevator didn't register me until I started kicking and that's actually the reason why I've been holding A this entire time. By holding A, I can press B to do these little kicks. Without these kicks, I go through the elevator. But with the kicks I can ride it up to gain precious height. Okay, so now we're closing in on the end. The final movement I do will be a kick onto the Amazing Emergency Exit platform, then turn and launch myself towards the scuttlebug. That movement will bring me ten PU to the right and three PU down. But since I wanna end up on the main map, I reverse that displacement and so position myself three PU up and ten PU left while doing that, I simultaneously position myself in the correct relative part of the map to make the movement work. Okay, now don't blink. And there we go. By bouncing on the scuttlebug, and ground pounding in the misalignment, I achieve just enough height to get onto the Rolling Rocks platform. Here, I show an abridged version of the scuttlebug raising, in case earlier's viewing was too choppy to follow. As you can see, the scuttlebug moves back and forth, above its home. At the end, you can see that I do two special raisings purely to move him sideways and closer to the corner since he ended up being too far away for the bounce to work. And here, I show an alternate angle of the final PU movement. The scuttlebug actually became active once I entered the PU version of this room. So I really only had a handful of frames to get over here before he fell too far. And there you have it, Watch For Rolling Rocks done in 0.5x A presses. Man, I did not expect this video to become 25 minutes long when I started commentating but I guess there was just that much to explain. Hopefully, you were able to follow along with my explanations and visuals, learn something new, and had an enjoyable experience. So, thanks for watching.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 13, 2017)

She’s beauty and she’s grace, she’s Mrs. Urinitus States


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> In this video, I will be explaining exactly what I do to collect Watch for Rolling Rocks in 0.5x A Presses. But first, we need to clear something up. Because every time I post a half A press video, I get the same comments over and over asking what it means, even though I always have a whole paragraph in the description explaining it, which even starts with "If you're wondering what a half A press is, read this before commenting to ask." But maybe what you guys need isn't a paragraph, maybe you guys need an example. So, consider Wing Mario Over The Rainbow, not even the whole star. Just consider getting to that cannon platform, which is a necessary part of getting the star. So, how many A presses does it take to get there? Well, If you say zero, that's wrong. Because then Mario can't go far enough. If you say one, Well it's true that Mario can get there with one but we can do a little better. We can do it in half an A press. To do that, we start the level already holding A and then we use that A press to reach the platform. Now hold on, I know what you're thinking, "". Well TJ "Henry" Yoshi, hear me out. An A press actually has three parts to it. When A is pressed, when A is held, and when A is released. And together, this forms one complete A press. Now, usually, it's the pressing that's useful. Because that's the only part that makes Mario jump. However, sometimes it's sufficient to just use the holding part, which allows Mario to do little kicks, to swim in water, to fall slowly while twirling, and to fall slowly with the wing cap. And as for the release, well, there's currently no cases where that's useful or important, so don't worry about that part. Now, if we map out the required A presses for Wing Mario Over The Rainbow, it would look like this. We merely need to hold A to reach the canon platform, we need to press A to launch from the first canon, and we need to press A again to launch from the second canon. So, how many A presses is that total? Well, it appears to be three, and if we were doing this star in isolation, then yeah, it would be three. But, in a full game A button challenge run, there are other A presses that occur earlier in the run, such as this A press needed to get into the course. So, if we take that A press into consideration as well, then how many A presses would it take? The naive answer would be four. One to enter the course and the three within the course that we established earlier. However, we can do better. We can actually do it in three by simply holding out the first A press to be used for the half A press. Because the half A press only required A to be held, not actually pressed. So in this fashion, Wing Mario Over The Rainbow only adds on an additional two A presses to the run since the first A press just leeches off of a previous A press. So, to capture this phenomenon, we call it 2.5x A presses. On a single star basis, you'd round that up to three. But in a full game run, you'd round it down to two. So, in conclusion, since that first A press counts in some context but adds no additional A presses in other contexts, we refer to it as a half A press. So, going back to the video, you can see that I start the level with the A button already held, as indicated in the bottom left corner. And so in the full game run, this A press will just leech off of a previous one. And so it won't incur an additional A press. Okay, glad that's explained. Now, what am I doing in the video? Here, I'm using a trick called Scuttlebug Transportation. You see, like most enemies, scuttlebugs have a home, which is just a point in 3d space. And they'll patrol a certain radius around that point. So, if Mario enters that radius they will lunge at him to attack. But, unlike most other enemies, a scuttlebug's home can change positions. Because if a scuttlebug bumps into Mario, the scuttlebug's home will update to where the scuttlebug was when the collision occurred. So, by strategically luring the scuttlebug to the edge of its radius and bumping into it, we can effectively transport the scuttlebug and its home. So, that's what I'm doing here. Note that we can't actually transport a scuttlebug to outside of its native room. They actually get stuck at the door. So, if your dream was to bring all the scuttlebugs together for one big jamboree, I'm sorry but it's not gunna happen. Also worth noting is that scuttlebugs will actually disappear if they walk into a wall while too far below their current home. So, I do have to be careful to avoid that. It's pretty weird if you've never seen it before but I'm pretty sure they did it so that if a scuttlebug jumps into a hole, it wouldn't just walk around down there. Anyway, I'm transporting the scuttlebug to the corner right below the Watch For Rolling Rocks star. Because next, I do a trick called Scuttlebug Raising and here's how it works. On the left I show a bird's eye view of the scene and on the right, I show a view from the side. Now, when Mario leaves the Rolling Rocks room, the scuttlebug deactivates. That's because the room and everything in it are only active when Mario is in the room or standing in a small region right outside the door, indicated here in yellow. So, if Mario isn't in the Rolling Rocks room or in the yellow region, then the room will be completely black and everything in the room will be invisible and won't move. Conveniently, this allows us to raise the scuttlebug by preforming the following steps. First, Mario enters the scuttlebug's radius. Although the scuttlebug is invisible and can't move around, it can still turn towards Mario and activate a lunge. Then, Mario leaves the radius and the scuttlebug returns to facing its home. Next, Mario enters the yellow region to activate the scuttlebug. The scuttlebug will preform the lunge that it started but cleverly, we have Mario exit the yellow region right when the scuttlebug is at the peak of its trajectory. Thereby deactivating it so it won't fall down. And finally, since the scuttlebug moves past its home, it turns around to face its home once more. Now, we gotten all the height we could out of the scuttlebug's current lunge, but that's no problem because we could just activate another lunge by repeating this procedure. Activate a lunge while the scuttlebug is deactivated, reactivate the scuttlebug just for the upwards portion of its trajectory, and then repeat. As simple as that. So that's what I do here. And I have a second screen to show it from the scuttlebug's perspective. Fortunately, the scuttlebug's radius isn't a sphere but a cylinder that extends up and down infinitely. So really, no matter how high the scuttlebug gets, we can continue to enter its area to activate its lunges and move it upwards. There's no limit to how high we can raise it. Now, it's worth noting that I only activate the scuttlebug while I'm not inside its radius, so the scuttlebug will always lunge towards its home and not towards Mario. This causes the scuttlebug to effectively travel straight up above its home. But alternatively, I could've activated the scuttlebug while inside of its radius, and in that case the scuttlebug would always lunge towards Mario instead of towards its home. So it would actually make its way towards the door and then travel straight up from there. That means it's actually a little faster because we wouldn't have to wait for the scuttlebug to turn back towards its home before each activation. However, it wouldn't work for what we're doing because we need the scuttlebug to be right next to that corner. In fact, the top of that corner has a special property which we call a misalignment. Basically, in the game's code, there's a discrepancy between the way the game handles collision checking with floors versus walls. This results in a one by one unit area where Mario can get under the floor without being pushed away by the walls. And if Mario's less than 79 units under a floor, he'll snap right up onto it. So that'll be important later for getting up there. Anyway, now it's time to build up some speed. And I mean a lot of speed. So to get that speed, we're going to use a trick called Hyper Speed Walking and here's how it works. You probably already know that there are some slopes in the game that are too steep to stand on. Mario just slides off of them. But, did you know that you actually can stand on these slopes if they're submerged in shallow water? In fact, the underwater portion of these slopes has a special property. If you try to running uphill on them, you'll end up running backwards at an increasing speed with no upper bound. But in most circumstances, this would cause us to end up in the water before building up any real speed. We can get a little more speed by running nearly parallel to the slope by ever so slightly uphill. But, eventually, the slope runs out or we move too fast to round a corner. But, there are some ways to have Mario walk while staying in place. For example, if there's a wall perpendicular to the slope, then we can use that. That allows Mario to build up quite a bit of speed before he breaks through. However, if the wall isn't perpendicular to the slope, then we end up sliding down into the water. That's because walls are really just rectangles that push Mario out perpendicularly. So, if Mario moves into a wall at an angle, the game will calculate his intended next position, then the wall will push that position out, and then Mario ends up having a net movement along the wall. So ultimately, he will end up moving into the water. So, is all hope lost? Well no, because Tyler Kehne figured out that we can actually make use of the gate. You see, the bottom of the gate is a ceiling and the game doesn't like putting Mario too close to the area right under a ceiling because it doesn't think he fits. So, if we have Mario move backwards into the ceiling, the game will choose not to move him. So we're free to build up speed in place. But not infinite speed because we'd end up breaking free if our speed moved past the gate. So, what do we do? We turn to redirect our speed out of bounds. Notice how we have enough speed so that our intended next position is past the wall and out of bounds. And since the game doesn't like placing Mario out of bounds, it doesn't move him and instead just let's him stay in place, just like the ceiling. But unlike the ceiling, out of bounds goes on forever. So we can essentially build up as much speed as we want without having to worry about breaking free. So now, I do just that. Open the gate, use the ceiling of the gate to build up some speed, and then redirect my angle out of bounds to build up the rest. Now, you're probably wondering what I'm going to need all this speed for. After all, I do build up speed for 12 hours. But to answer that, we need to talk about parallel universes. And if you thought my other tangents were complicated, just you wait. Okay, so Mario's position is a floating point number but it's converted to a short when the game uses it to test for collision with floor triangles. In other words, Mario's position can basically be any decimal number but it's converted to an integer between negative 32,768 to positive 32,767 inclusive. So, any fractional portion is truncated and numbers too big or too small are moved into this range using the modulo operator. Graphically, that means the position used for floor detection is always inside of this box. So if Mario's in that box, then his actual position and the position used for floor detection are the same, albeit maybe off by a single fraction due to the truncation. But if Mario leaves that box, then his actual position and the position used for floor detection will separate since the position used for floor detection will just loop back around to remain in the original box. So now I ask you this. Here's the course. So if Mario is standing way over here where there's no land but the position used for floor detection is on land, can he stand over here? The answer is yes. As far as the game sees it, Mario is in fact above land over here because the game actually checks for land over here. So, for all intents and purposes, there is essentially land over here. A copy of the original map. And this is what we call a parallel universe or a PU. And this applies to every one of these boxes. So there's actually a grid of nearly infinite PUs. Here is a to scale diagram of the PU grid. As you can see, the PUs are actually pretty far apart. But I'll be taking some creative liberties and drawing them closer together for the sake of clearer visuals. Now, PUs aren't as glamorous as you might think. The graphics are only found on the original map so that PUs are completely invisible. Furthermore, PUs have no objects like elevators or item blocks, no enemies, no items like coins or stars, and not even any walls. So really, it's pretty barren. Furthermore, the N64 console will actually crash if you go to a PU and let the camera follow you. But luckily, we can avoid that crash by fixing the camera in place on the original map before leaving it. Though, that does make it even harder to tell what is going on in the PUs. So, as you just saw, you can travel to a PU if you have enough speed. But, it's not as simple as you might think. If you have just enough speed just to reach the PU one over, it won't actually work. That's because the game actually checks if Mario is above land at each quarter step of his movement. That means the simplest PU movement is moving over 4 PUs at once. That way, each quarter step is above land and therefore valid. For simplicity, we call this quadruple PU distance one QPU. Now, up until this point, I've been glossing over a very important detail, which I now need to clear up. What if I told you the distance Mario moves isn't necessarily equal to his speed? For example, look how fast Mario moves at 31 speed on this flat slope and now compare it to how fast he moves at the same speed on this steeper slope. In both cases, he has about the same speed but clearly he's moving at different rates. That's because the distance Mario moves is only a portion of his actual speed. And this portion depends on the slope of the ground. The steeper the slope, the smaller this portion is. Note that it only depends on the steepness, not whether Mario's facing uphill, downhill, or sideways on the hill. In these visuals, blue will represent Mario's actual speed and green will represent the portion of it that he moves, which we call Mario's De Facto Speed. So in these three pictures, Mario has the same speed, but he has different De Facto speeds since he's standing on slopes with different steepnesses. So, if we wanna move one QPU, It's not sufficient to have QPU speed. We need QPU De Facto speed, which often means our actual speed will need to be greater than one QPU to compensate. So to reiterate, We need to increase our speed until our De Facto speed syncs up with one QPU. And the speed needed to do this is called the Syncing Speed. So in this diagram, the blue arrow represents the Syncing Speed. When we have that speed, the quarter steps of the De Facto speed sync up with the PUs and we can move. Now, what I'm showing here is just the lowest or first Syncing Speed. A.k.a., the speed to move exactly one QPU. If we increase our speed, Eventually our De Facto speed would sync up again when it covers a distance of two QPU. And so we'd be able to move at that speed, which is two times as fast as before. So in general, any multiple of the lowest Syncing Speed is itself a Syncing Speed and will cover multiple QPU at once. So remember, every slope has a different set of Syncing Speeds. And this can make routing tricky. For example, in the video where I do PU movement to reach the secret aquarium, I had to traverse several different slopes. First this slope that I used for Hyper Speed Walking, then this slope at the edge of the water, then the flat ground of the castle foyer, then the castle stairs, which is really a steep ramp, and then the flat ground of the upstairs and note that the stairs you see there are actual stairs and not a ramp so they're just flat ground. Here is a graph showing the Syncing Speeds for each of these slopes. And so these are the speeds I need in order to have PU movement while standing on each of these slopes. Naturally, the steeper slopes have greater Syncing Speeds. Now keep in mind that I can only build up speed while I'm on the Hyper Speed Walking slope. Once I leave it, I can't generate any more speed. So my speed will only decrease from there. So to successfully preform this PU route, I better have generated enough speed to meet each slope's Syncing Speed in turn. For example, let's say I build up enough speed to reach the first possible Syncing Speed and I use that to go to the next slope. Then, I could let my speed drop until I reach this slope's Syncing Speed, go to the next slope, let my speed drop again, until I reach this slope's Syncing Speed go to the next slope, but then I have a bit of a problem. I have less than the required Syncing Speed and no way to gain any more. So is this route just impossible? Well no, because these are the just the slopes' first Syncing Speeds. But remember, any multiple of these will work as well. So now, let's factor in each slope's second Syncing Speed as well. These speeds allow Mario to move two QPU at once instead of one. So now, if I instead build up enough speed to reach the second Syncing Speed of that first slope, then I'll actually have enough speed to meet each Syncing Speed in turn and complete the route. And if that didn't work, we could've considered each slope's third Syncing Speed and so on until we did get it to work. However, which Syncing Speed we need to reach initially is kind of a big deal. Because reaching that first Syncing Speed takes about twelve hours and reaching that second Syncing Speed takes about 25 hours. So if there's a way to use a lower Syncing Speed initially, then that's a twelve hour save. So, how much speed will we need to generate for the Watch For Rolling Rocks star? Well, keep in mind that even with access to unlimited horizontal speed, we don't have any improved vertical mobility. So to get to the top of the course, we need to travel up slopes and ride up elevators. So this will be the basic route. Start on the Hyper Speed walking slope. Navigate along the path up from the lake, ride up this elevator, ride up this other elevator, make our onto the Amazing Emergency Exit platform, which is the highest point we can reach, and then launch to the Watch For Rolling Rocks platform. By itself, that still won't be enough height. But, the scuttlebug we positioned will provide the extra bounce we need. So this is the graph of the Syncing Speeds of these slopes. Unfortunately, we run into a bit of a issue with the path up from the lake. That area is made up of dozens of floor triangles that each have different slopes but that didn't stop me. After careful observation and scrutiny I isolated six triangles which I named T1 through T6. These triangles have strictly decreasing steepnesses, so we can meet each of their Syncing Speeds in turn. Additionally, their heights span the entire vertical distance we need to cover to go from bottom to top without leaving any gaps in between. So, by using the slopes of those six triangles, we can complete the blueprint for our route, allowing us utilize the first Syncing Speed of that initial slope. So building up speed only takes twelve hours instead of twenty-five. Now, we're almost ready to go back to the video but there's just some final points I wanna make. For example, you don't need to have exactly the Syncing Speed to traverse PUs. If you have slightly less than the Syncing Speed, you'll move relatively forwards in the map. If you have slightly more than the Syncing Speed, you'll move relatively backwards in the map. And the further you deviate from the Syncing Speed, the greater this relative movement will be. Additionally, if you adjust your angle slightly away from the cardinal direction, you can move relatively sideways. But keep in mind that even the smallest possible angle deviation will be magnified over the QPU distance. And thus Mario will be sent multiple feet to the side. Now, based off what I've told you, you might think you can only travel multiples of four PUs at a time but that's not actually true. For example, if one of your quarter steps is out of bounds or over a ceiling, then that quarter step will be invalid. And since Mario moves up two but not including the first invalid quarter step, he can in fact end up stopping prematurely at one of the quarter steps. Separately, if you change slopes during a quarter step, your De Facto speed will change and you'll alter the distance of the next quarter step and so most likely, it will no longer sync up with a PU and you'll end up stopping on the new slope. Finally, for simplicity, the set of PUs that are multiples of four away, we call the QPU grid. And if Mario's on the QPU grid, then we say he's QPU aligned. Remember, moving a multiple of four PUs is easy but moving a different amount requires special conditions like out of bounds or changing slopes. So, if you're QPU aligned, it's easy to stay that way. And if you're QPU misaligned, it's easy to stay that way as well. Now, if you become QPU misaligned, you'll need to correct that in order to return to the main map but that can be difficult if you're not near out of bounds and your sequence of slope changes is predetermined. So, managing your QPU alignment is one of the many challenges of planning a PU route. Okay, and now we're finally ready to resume the main video and watch the PU movement. Just kidding, first I need to explain what these screens are. These extra screens will help you follow along during the PU movement. The Standard View is just the view that the game chose. But since I fixed the camera on the main map to prevent the game from crashing, this screen won't tell you very much. The Relative View shows where I am in each PU. This is what it would look like if I let the camera follow Mario around and if PUs weren't invisible. The Relative Map also shows where I am in each PU but from an overhead perspective. And finally, the PU Map shows where I am in the PU grid. Okay, so now let's really start. So, as I explained earlier. I navigate up the path from the lake using the six triangles I isolated and I've marked them in the Relative Map so you can follow along. So basically, I get onto a triangle, let my speed drop and until I'm around the Syncing Speed for that triangle's slope, then navigate uphill on the triangle and then move to the next triangle. Using what I taught you, You should be able to follow along with my movement. For example, I'm able to move relatively backwards, because I have slightly more than the Syncing Speed. Whenever I move sideways, it's because I'm slightly angled away from the cardinal direction. And every time I move from triangle to triangle, my QPU alignment changes. But cleverly, I planned it in such a way that they'd all cancel out by the end and I'd end up QPU aligned. So right now I'm on the sixth triangle. So I do a little zigzag to bring me back towards the main map, as you can see on the PU Map screen. Remember, I need to return to the main map in order to access the elevator since there are no objects in PUs. As you may have noticed right there, the elevator didn't register me until I started kicking and that's actually the reason why I've been holding A this entire time. By holding A, I can press B to do these little kicks. Without these kicks, I go through the elevator. But with the kicks I can ride it up to gain precious height. Okay, so now we're closing in on the end. The final movement I do will be a kick onto the Amazing Emergency Exit platform, then turn and launch myself towards the scuttlebug. That movement will bring me ten PU to the right and three PU down. But since I wanna end up on the main map, I reverse that displacement and so position myself three PU up and ten PU left while doing that, I simultaneously position myself in the correct relative part of the map to make the movement work. Okay, now don't blink. And there we go. By bouncing on the scuttlebug, and ground pounding in the misalignment, I achieve just enough height to get onto the Rolling Rocks platform. Here, I show an abridged version of the scuttlebug raising, in case earlier's viewing was too choppy to follow. As you can see, the scuttlebug moves back and forth, above its home. At the end, you can see that I do two special raisings purely to move him sideways and closer to the corner since he ended up being too far away for the bounce to work. And here, I show an alternate angle of the final PU movement. The scuttlebug actually became active once I entered the PU version of this room. So I really only had a handful of frames to get over here before he fell too far. And there you have it, Watch For Rolling Rocks done in 0.5x A presses. Man, I did not expect this video to become 25 minutes long when I started commentating but I guess there was just that much to explain. Hopefully, you were able to follow along with my explanations and visuals, learn something new, and had an enjoyable experience. So, thanks for watching.


*an a press is an a press. You can't say its only a half*


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 13, 2017)

google botnet


----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2017)

A while back on the way home from school I waved to all cars


we got barracks near our home (and you pass it on the way to/from school)


and I waved


Soldiers came marching to the street


and all laughed when I started waving


they waved back


so much fun


----------



## drenal (Jun 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> *an a press is an a press. You can't say its only a half*


TRIGGERED


----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2017)

https://books.google.com/books?id=5q9zcB3JS40C&pg=PA45&dq&hl=en#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Procyon said:


> https://books.google.com/books?id=5q9zcB3JS40C&pg=PA45&dq&hl=en#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 89987


mentaneze


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Procyon said:


> mentaneze


----------



## drenal (Jun 13, 2017)

You don't like xxxtentacion? Well, let me explain just how deep his lyrics are.

In the song "Look At Me", X explains how he cannot "keep his dick in his pants". This statement is actually trying to portray the message of equal rights towards women- and how they should be treated.

By expressing how he cannot contain his genitals in his pants, he is trying to act like an abusive husband - one who does not respect women, as all men should do. (Except on saturdays). In an abusive relationship like this portrayed one, the male would continuously require sexual needs, which puts the woman in a slump of sadness and depression.

This single line, "Can't keep my dick in my pants" has caused many rights activists to become ascended from the realm of unequal treatment.

Think about that when you disrespect X again.


----------



## Brayton (Jun 13, 2017)

K2MUJHCUMDXQ


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 13, 2017)

worthwhile


----------



## Seriel (Jun 13, 2017)

https://github.com/whats-this


----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## erman1337 (Jun 13, 2017)

(too lewd for gbatemp)


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 13, 2017)

(Somebody's Discord account) Not gonna say who's though, She might kill me if i do


----------



## Seriel (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Kirk_Gleason/status/871753047315279872

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the comment section for the Nintendo Treehouse is so bad, it makes me laugh


----------



## Seriel (Jun 13, 2017)

Procyon said:


> the comment section for the Nintendo Treehouse is so bad, it makes me laugh


Why do you have your own discord posts on your clipboard


----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Why do you have your own discord posts on your clipboard



Because:


nintendo


----------



## Seriel (Jun 13, 2017)

owo my clipboard has a photo


Spoiler


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jun 13, 2017)

http://treetopzoofari.com/


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Seriel (Jun 13, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 13, 2017)

I literally grabbed this from someone's signature.
GBATemp Noob Infestation Chronicles

Noob: omg omg omg i am on 3ds hacking site gbatemp woop woop
Site: Here are some help threads at the top of the list!
Noob: Shutup site ima make my own threads
*2 hours later*
Noob: Im done writing my thread! Now lets wait for help to come to me! this is sooo exciting
*10 mins later*
Noob: What do you mean there is a thread about this? i looked!
Angry Forum Posters: Really noob? its on the front page!
Noob: What? no its not
*checks front page*
Noob: Oh, well this sucks
then over 9000 more noobs come and do the exact same thing 

*The End*


----------



## Seriel (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're refering to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps/Linux, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Xorg plus Ncurses plus Bzip plus 2bwm plus M4 plus Zlib plus Acl plus Attr plus Shadow plus PSMisc plus Pkg-config plus File-5.28 plus MPFR plus MPC plus GMP plus Perl plus Python plus Less plus Sysklogd plus Init System plus Util-Linux plus IProute plus Eudev plus Procps plus Linux . Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps system made useful by the GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX. Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File-5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps system every day, without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps/Linux which is widely used today is often called Linux, and many of its users are not aware that it is basically the GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps system, developed by the GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps projects. There really is a Linux, and these people are using it, but it is just a part of the system they use. Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine's resources to the other programs that you run. The kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system. Linux is normally used in combination with the GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps/Linux operating system: the whole system is basically GNU with Xorg, Ncurses, Bzip, 2bwm, M4, Zlib, Acl, Attr, Shadow, PSMisc, Pkg-config, File-5.28, MPFR, MPC, GMP, Perl, Python, Less, Sysklogd, Init System, Util-Linux, IProute, Eudev, Procps, and Linux added, or GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps/Linux. All the so-called Linux distributions are really distributions of GNU/Xorg/Ncurses/Bzip/2bwm/M4/Zlib/Acl/Attr/Shadow/PSMisc/Pkg-config/File-5.28/MPFR/MPC/GMP/Perl/Python/Less/Sysklogd/Init System/Util-Linux/IProute/Eudev/Procps/Linux!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> *an a press is an a press. You can't say its only a half*


Well TJ "Henry" Yoshi, you should update your home to the death barrier

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 90018


Why are you using Mojangles as your font?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Why are you using Mojangles as your font?


why not?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> why not?


Can't argue with that.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 13, 2017)

http://time.com/4816374/trump-cabinet-praise-scary/


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2017)

/afk This girl, yes you read it right: GIRL, is sleeping. Don't wake her up until 7:00 AM in the morning of June 14th 2017


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

Do not post someone's personal information without the proper consent. This includes personal photos, names, addresses, phone numbers, E-mail, instant messenger handles, *conversation logs*, etc. *If the person requests that you remove the subject matter you must comply or else the staff members will intervene.*


----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2017)

how to bypass url bans


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2017)

she's real, and here, she is a mod at RC24


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 14, 2017)

https://i.redd.it/kvzwzr9w4h3z.jpg


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-message-to-staff.472590/page-2#post-7393116


----------



## Seriel (Jun 14, 2017)

**
This thread, started by Pokezuculento, has been deleted by Depravo, 11 minutes ago, Reason: shitpost.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

-nvm i gotta delete that. cant pirate.-


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 15, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/433340/Slime_Rancher/


----------



## Shubshub (Jun 15, 2017)

Sony: look at these sequels!
Bethesda: LOOK AT THESE SKYRIMS
EA: SPORTS SPORTS SPORTS STARWARS
PC: Fuckin graphics berghkewryhdsf
Xbox: Look at my fucking forehead creases
Square: Kingdom Hearts 3 is still coming guys...... Guys?.... Hello? Anyone there? MONSTER FISHING VR BLAAARRRG
Nintendo: Mario's now a frog guys okay
*Nintendo proceeds to win E3*


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 15, 2017)

Shubshub said:


> Nintendo: Mario's now a frog guys okay


also the Metroid Prime 4 announcement, which seems like the Half-Life 3 of Nintendo-fans, based on the reactions.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 15, 2017)

***


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 15, 2017)

༼ʘ̚ل͜ʘ̚༽


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Procyon said:


> View attachment 90335


wtf is that theme? It hurts my eyes so bad


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2017)

Procyon said:


> View attachment 90335


I like this hot pink theme!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I like this hot pink theme!





Dionicio3 said:


> wtf is that theme? It hurts my eyes so bad



https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...alkghfodechkcabbnl?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Procyon said:


> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...alkghfodechkcabbnl?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon


No thanks


----------



## Procyon (Jun 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No thanks



You asked what it was


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2017)

Procyon said:


> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...alkghfodechkcabbnl?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon


Does it exist in purple?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Does it exist in purple?


https://www.themebeta.com/chrome-theme-creator-online.html


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ez4-kernel-2-01-gba-autopatching-now-faster.474520/


----------



## Procyon (Jun 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Does it exist in purple?



I don't know...


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 16, 2017)

!slot 6

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Don't judge me


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> !slot 6
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Don't judge me


!slot 35


----------



## Procyon (Jun 16, 2017)

(blue heart emoji)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thread Status:

Not open for further replies.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 16, 2017)

!slot 7


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 16, 2017)

!slot 9


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 17, 2017)

Now, you're playing with power. Now you're playing with fucking shit! You're better off fucking shit than fucking with this fucked-up shit! Fuck this shit! You don't know shit about how fucking shitty this fucking shit is. It's so bad, it sucks! It's so fucking suck it fucks! A


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 17, 2017)

!slot 7


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> !slot 7


Gey


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2017)

1. Figure out Lucid Dreaming.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 17, 2017)

!slot 9


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> 1. Figure out Lucid Dreaming.


I need this very much so as well.

ended initially on March 27, 2011 with 97 episodes (a 98th episode was later released straight-to-video)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2017)

Q: What did the Nickelback fan say to the other Nickelback fan when they ran out of weed?

A: Man, this music sucks.

_Weed might be a miracle drug, but nothing will make Nickelback sounds good._


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 17, 2017)

But then I was born


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 17, 2017)

http://wayback.archive.org/web/20120511070244/http://www.afka.net:80/index.htm


----------



## SuicideMoon (Jun 17, 2017)

... are yiu jist rhe ryoe to devwlol feelings for peoplw you know well but not too well???


----------



## Procyon (Jun 17, 2017)

Ughu neighbors have a party with shit noise (shit music)


----------



## Seriel (Jun 17, 2017)

263757191608139779


----------



## Procyon (Jun 17, 2017)

https://github.com/therealprocyon/Raccoon-bot-git


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 17, 2017)

http://600camp.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/russia_008.jpg


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 90407


hot


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 17, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Procyon (Jun 17, 2017)

sakura eval event.respond("test")


----------



## Seriel (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 17, 2017)

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q19/KyouSudoba/Funny pics/thspam.jpg


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

!slot 8


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 18, 2017)

Server 2003


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

can we just sticky this already?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> can we just sticky this already?


nice CTRL+V


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> nice CTRL+V


It wasn't really a Ctrl-V but it holds true.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



i am not watching all of that.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> i am not watching all of that.


Totally should.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Totally should.


I already pirated Cars 3, thats my plan for tonight.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Totally should.


wow, 1 minuet and 50 seconds! /s


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wow, 1 minuet and 50 seconds! /s


thought it said 1 hour nvm


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

Warez, Pirated files are NOT allowed


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> thought it said 1 hour nvm


it did say one hour


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> it did say one hour


nvm again.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> nvm again.


/s means sarcasm


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> /s means sarcasm


I'm not on this hip whitchcraft mkay? Back in my day, we had @ComeTurismO and @MartyDreamy calling the EoF big shots on the shady offshore site 3dsperm. Nowadays noobs are equal with the elders.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I'm not on this hip whitchcraft mkay? Back in my day, we had @ComeTurismO and @MartyDreamy calling the EoF big shots on the shady offshore site 3dsperm. Nowadays noobs are equal with the elders.


3dsperm is pretty inactive now, I almost got admin though so meh


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 3dsperm is pretty inactive now, I almost got admin though so meh


Thats the point, we need to revive it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Thats the point, we need to revive it.


it was for a few days


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

1. No NSFW; THIS ENTAILS NSFW CONTENT, GORE, PORN, CP, AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF.  If any of these things are ignored the user will be kicked, and or Banned

2. Profanity is frowned apon, so please do not use it intensively

3. Warez, Pirated files are NOT allowed

4. SPAMMING IS NOT COOL 

5. Disregarding rules will result in punishment that is seen fit

6. Follow the rules

7. NO flame baiting, or Flame wars

8. No Fighting, there is a difference a friendly conversastion, and fighting


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 18, 2017)

A revamped 3DSperm is cumming.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> 1. No NSFW; THIS ENTAILS NSFW CONTENT, GORE, PORN, CP, AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF.  If any of these things are ignored the user will be kicked, and or Banned
> 
> 2. Profanity is frowned apon, so please do not use it intensively
> 
> ...


wut

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> A revamped 3DSperm is cumming.


admin me m8


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> A revamped 3DSperm is cumming.


Can i join into this gangbang?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wut
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Rules for my discord


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Rules for my discord


what discord?


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Rules for my discord


No NSFW? Damnit.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> No NSFW? Damnit.


wew


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> what discord?


The one i'm working on, I'm gonna start giving invites out in a few.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> The one i'm working on, I'm gonna start giving invites out in a few.


cool


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> cool


https://discord.gg/hqfYZpu


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> https://discord.gg/hqfYZpu


cool


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 18, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I'm not on this hip whitchcraft mkay? Back in my day, we had @ComeTurismO and @MartyDreamy calling the EoF big shots on the shady offshore site 3dsperm. Nowadays noobs are equal with the elders.


Me what?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 18, 2017)

Xbox One X and PlayStation 4 Pro do not render true 4K, they are upscaling and dynamic resolution magic. But the people of GBATemp knew this.

another gem from my clipboard

ter·a·flop
/ˈterəˌfläp/
_noun_
COMPUTING

a unit of computing speed equal to one million million (1012) floating-point operations per second.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 18, 2017)

Can't paste because piracy, but it was a magnet link for HuniePop


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Can't paste because piracy, but it was a magnet link for HuniePop


i did that once for a complete SNES ROM collection.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 18, 2017)

/mnt/c/Users/Procyon/Downloads/3DS.Theme.Editor.-.v1.0.11.0:


----------



## Seriel (Jun 18, 2017)

https://rubygems.org/gems/commandrb


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

https://discord.gg/hqfYZpu


----------



## Procyon (Jun 18, 2017)

This is what Linus Torvalds would say if he used Windows


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 90716


hot


----------



## Seriel (Jun 18, 2017)

Well my clipboard contains my debit card number, so I will decline to paste it at this time.
Please understand.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Well my clipboard contains my debit card number, so I will decline to paste it at this time.
> Please understand.


™


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 18, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Well my clipboard contains my debit card number, so I will decline to paste it at this time.
> Please understand.


No, I need it, Please understand


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Well my clipboard contains my debit card number, so I will decline to paste it at this time.
> Please understand.


Can I have that with your SSN and birth certificate with that?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 19, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Can I have that with your SSN and birth certificate with that?


Dont forget mother's maiden name


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Dont forget mother's maiden name


And her social security number and birth certificate.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2017)

A woman came and said to me
Now listen very carefully
There's brother killing brother
People living on their knees
Biting sugar coated bullets
For the pain of this disease
C'est La Vie


----------



## Shubshub (Jun 19, 2017)

I've got a 3 week holiday coming up after this week so there will be plenty of screenshots of new content to be seen during that time! stick around c:


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 19, 2017)

("I am amazing")


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2017)

*Viva la revolución*


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 19, 2017)

_-_-_


----------



## Seriel (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 19, 2017)

Manzanares, Wendy Seal,


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

GraphicsWindow.PenColor = GraphicsWindow.GetRandomColor()


----------



## Seriel (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

wew it's a warez link


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 21, 2017)

Every New Year I make the decision to transform into a human cellphone, but I never go through with it. Sigh. Guess I will always be made of sticks of feces


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 90939


 What is that exactly?

CTRL+V

http://nintendoeverything.com/mayflash-gamecube-adapter-now-works-with-switch/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/shaunj66-pixel-art-animation.474998/




(Shameless ad)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> What is that exactly?
> 
> CTRL+V
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/mayflash-gamecube-adapter-now-works-with-switch/


A screenshot


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A screenshot
> 
> View attachment 90948


hot


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> A screenshot
> 
> View attachment 90948


*Sigh 

What program


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> *Sigh
> 
> What program


It was XMplay


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> It was XMplay
> 
> View attachment 90955


Ew taskbar on the top


----------



## Procyon (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

XMplay


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)

After a little thought, Junpei decided that she had to be nervous about being
locked up in such a small space alone with a boy.

In a way, it was kinda cute. Very...demure, you could say, he thought.
Still, even though it wasn't exactly roomy in the elevator, they weren't going
to be pressed up against one another. At least, they didn't have to be--
Still, it was making her nervous. Junpei couldn't help but think how innocent
she was...

Junpei: C'mon, let's go.

Again, he stepped toward the elevator--And again, he felt himself restrained.

June: I said wait a minute!

Junpei: Why?!

June: Aren't you afraid, Jumpy?

Junpei: Afraid of what?!

June: Well, I've never...you know...

She'd never been in an elevator with a man alone before?
Even so, she still seemed awfully alarmed...
June: I might...get wet.

Junpei: Wh-What?!

June: Down there... I'd get soaking wet...

Junpei: W-Well, I mean, of course you would, that's the way it works.

Junpei: I mean, I've never heard of anyone getting soaking wet...somewhere...else...

June: That's...that's true...

Junpei: ...

June: You...don't mind?

Junpei: Mind what?

June: Getting...wet...

Junpei: W-Well, I dunno, I think I'd probably... You know...like it.

June: Gosh, Jumpy! You're so brave!

Junpei: ...Really? I mean, I kinda think any guy would do the same thing, you know? What happens, happens, right? If you get the chance, you've just gotta go for it. That's what a man's supposed to do, I guess.

June: Y-You're so cool, Jumpy! I really admire you!

Junpei: Uh, that...doesn't really seem like the sort of thing you oughta admire someone for...

June: I'm...I'm really scared...

Junpei: Y-Yeah... I mean, like you said, you've never...done it...before...

June: Yes...

June: So I don't think I'll be able to last very long, and then it'll be...over...

Junpei: ...O-Over...?

June: Yes. I'll go to heaven...

Junpei: ...Heaven...?

June: It feels kind of like you're floating in space, and your mind gets all fuzzy, like when you pass out... At least, that's what I've heard from people who have experienced it...

Junpei: A-Ah, yes, I've heard that too. Although I don't think the same thing happens to guys.

June: ...What?

Junpei: ...Huh?

June: But, it would happen to men too, wouldn't it? It would happen to anyone. Once it gets into your body, the same thing happens to everyone.

Junpei: ...Well...I mean... Usually it doesn't...go inside...the man... I mean, generally...

June: Yes, it does. Well, eventually it will. It's not like you really have a choice... Your body will force you to swallow some of it, eventually...

Junpei: Wh-What are you trying to do to me...?

June: Nothing... I'm not going to do anything to you. I'm just saying that that's what happens. It's a psychological reaction to what you're experiencing...

Was...was that really how it happened? It occurred to Junpei that perhaps that was how it worked... Perhaps he'd been mistaken all these years. Had he misunderstood life so gravely? The thought terrified him.

June seemed to be entirely oblivious to Junpei's mounting confusion and terror.

June: I know most men probably have larger lungs, but... Even then, I don't think you could hold your breath for 20, or even 10,
minutes. Eventually, you'd have to breathe, and then the water would get into your lungs... Once that happens, your body won't be able to get oxygen anymore, and you'll start to feel that floaty feeling as you pass out...

Junpei: ...

June: ...

Junpei: ...

June: ...

Junpei: Ha ha... Ha ha ha ha... Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/emojis/324103605667758083.png


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 21, 2017)

Wollt ihr das Bett in Flammen sehen?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2017)

Free


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jun 21, 2017)

Trade for original fat ps3?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

@Shank#0972 how did you find


----------



## Seriel (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


I was like "Why are YOU TAKING SO LONG"


CTRL+V

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-m7-6Y75-vs-Intel-Atom-x7-Z8700/m55308vsm27122


----------



## Seriel (Jun 21, 2017)

Heads Up: Look out for a Discord user by the name of "Seriel". She is going around sending friend requests to random Discord users, and those who accept her friend requests will have their accounts DDoSed and their IP Addresses revealed to her. Spread the word and send this to as many discord servers as you can. If you see this user, DO NOT accept her friend request and immediately block her


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 21, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Heads Up: Look out for a Discord user by the name of "Seriel". She is going around sending friend requests to random Discord users, and those who accept her friend requests will have their accounts DDoSed and their IP Addresses revealed to her. Spread the word and send this to as many discord servers as you can. If you see this user, DO NOT accept her friend request and immediately block her


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Heads Up: Look out for a Discord user by the name of "Seriel". She is going around sending friend requests to random Discord users, and those who accept her friend requests will have their accounts DDoSed and their IP Addresses revealed to her. Spread the word and send this to as many discord servers as you can. If you see this user, DO NOT accept her friend request and immediately block her


Creepy

CTRL+V

For r = 1 To Rows
  For c = 1 To columns 
    Shapes.Animate(boxes[r][c], 0, 0, 1000)
    Program.Delay(300)
  EndFor
EndFor


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2017)

DWM hacked to get Aero on Windows 10.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 22, 2017)

https://help.steampowered.com/en/wizard/HelpWithLimitedAccount


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jun 23, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> DWM hacked to get Aero on Windows 10.
> 
> View attachment 91027



I have no idea why, but when I look at this pic I see font colors pink, teal, & yellow. The colors cycle through like every 4 lines.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)

bproper1814


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2017)

watch?v=m5RtlpXsl8k


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2017)

Must. Resist. Not. Going. To. Waste. Money.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)

A


VinsCool said:


> Must. Resist. Not. Going. To. Waste. Money.
> 
> View attachment 91113


Already bought Rocket league


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Must. Resist. Not. Going. To. Waste. Money.
> 
> View attachment 91113


Don't wast your money on that







(Waste it on me instead )


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> A
> 
> Already bought Rocket league


That's good. Bought it months ago. Worth it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 23, 2017)

Compared to 1985, the state deficit grew from 0 to 109 billion rubles; gold funds decreased from 2,000 to 200 tons; and external debt grew from 0 to 120 billion dollars.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 23, 2017)

This was to be posted on the blog recently made about Pokemon cheating by @LuxerWap, I don't like long posts being wasted, so I copied and saved it, and it's still on the clipboard. So...



> I can't let this slide. If I do, that means I lost. Not letting this happen again! I can't lose! I can't!



You lose with that kind of statement really. As DespyCL said, your attitude is very off putting and you honestly make me hate the opposing side of anti-cheating even more. Just chill out. Most of the genning I do helps people, it might not be to your liking, but it's still helping people...over the internet, GASP! I try not to think too much about genning for other people, in terms of why I do it, 9 times out of 10 for nothing. I think it's because of the power. You know from the good Spider-Man movie, "With great power comes great responsibility," I recently watched that again and was reminded about how true that statement is. Just play the fucking games, don't worry about how others play it, not really healthy.

Posting here again was more to reply to @VinsCool, that's particularly why I loved Pokemon Stadium a lot and the Battle Factory in Gen 3 and 4, I didn't have to breed, I didn't have to break my back over the brutal breeding from back then, just select pokemon with strategy in mind and go nuts. I didn't really get into the deeper side of Pokemon (EVs, IVs, natures, breeding, other game mechanics) until 2014. Ignorance was bliss, but still having fun, and with embracing RNG, something I never bothered before this year, it has revitalized my Pokemon playing in some ways.

Somehow the blog was removed.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 23, 2017)

https://hobbledehoy899.tumblr.com/post/162150182383


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> https://hobbledehoy899.tumblr.com/post/162150182383


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT


An electric banjo recorded through a telephone.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> An electric banjo recorded through a telephone.


Understandable have a great day.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 23, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> An electric banjo recorded through a telephone.


No one really knows what a banjo sounds like tuned perfectly. They say it may sound like that.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>






Thats is also my CRLT+V


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Thats is also my CRLT+V



"there's more!"


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> "there's more!"


NO


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 23, 2017)

EAST HANOVER, N.J. – October 28, 2016 – Mondelēz Global LLC announced today a
nationwide voluntary recall in the United States, including the U.S. Territories of Puerto Rico, St.
Croix and St. Thomas, of certain Oreo Fudge Cremes product, Original and Mint varieties, due
to milk allergen not being declared in the ingredient list.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)

DGRD4


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2017)

Fatalis Descente


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 24, 2017)

(727) 304-1778
call me baby.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> (727) 304-1778
> call me baby.


Oh


----------



## Luglige (Jun 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Oh


its a fake cell btw.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> its a fake cell btw.


Ok, good


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/giUq8


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> http://imgur.com/a/giUq8




 
Ok


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 91203
> Ok


Oh SHiat


----------



## Luglige (Jun 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> http://imgur.com/a/giUq8


seems about right.


----------



## xtheman (Jun 24, 2017)

text.join(' ')


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


I remember that episode. 

CTRL+V


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## awesomebing1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


related, my clipboard has "Seriel "


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

awesomebing1 said:


> related, my clipboard has "Seriel "


OwO, why?


----------



## awesomebing1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> OwO, why?


because I ran

```
!eval "Seriel :rainbow:".succ
```


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

awesomebing1 said:


> because I ran
> 
> ```
> !eval "Seriel :rainbow:".succ
> ```


stalker!

--my current clipboard--


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

This software includes, for example, prerelease Windows 10 "Redstone" builds and unreleased 64-bit ARM flavors of Windows. There are, we think, too many versions now dumped online for Microsoft to revoke via its Secure Boot mechanism, meaning the tech giant can't use its firmware security mechanisms to prevent people booting the prerelease operating systems.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 24, 2017)

*list of mega links*


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

wew personal shit on my clipboard, this is a first


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> wew personal shit on my clipboard, this is a first


what was it


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> what was it


Screenshot of some very personal DMs


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Redactum


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 91314


You have two warning points

CTRL+V


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> You have two warning points
> 
> CTRL+V


ik


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 91318


I approve of this post


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry private pic of where i live


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2017)

How dreams affect reality


^ That was a paste of a google search I did before passing out tonight, apparently.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

= = =   F O R   I M M E D I A T E   R E L E A S E  = = =
             = = =   July 22, 1981  = = =

*** RESEARCHERS AT ARLINGTON MEDICAL CENTER
    ANNOUNCE THRILLING NEW TREND ***

Arlington, VA - Scientists at the Arlington Center for Disease
Management today announced an important breakthrough that they
predict will change the face of the entertainment industry,
government, business, architecture, fine arts, literature, Central
Africa, and America's inner cities over the next generation.

Named AIDS in honour of the recently embarked upon new decade, this
new trend additionally is expected to generate billions of new
positions for home care professionals, bedpan scrapers, homeless
persons, the bereavement industry, television evangelists, and
reactionary politicians, as well as providing a much-needed stimulus
to the news media, which have been reeling from a prolonged news
drought since those choppers lifted off the embassy roof six years
ago.

"AIDS will initially be limited to test markets in New York and San
Francisco, but by next year should be more widely available", said
ACDM spokesman Arfon Gonowich. "We hope that within ten years it will
be available anywhere in the world, and that it will be affordable -
any body will be able to pick up a case."

Gonowich added that ACDM scientists were already working on beta
versions of exotic variations of the AIDS "virus" and that these
variations should also be widely available by the end of the Eighties.

Popular entertainer Frank Zappa, the son of late television star Gene
Greens, has been commissioned to write a rock opera based on the story
of the discovery of AIDS. The rock opera, to be called Thin-Fish, is
set to premiere in New York some time in 1984.

"We have targeted today's sub-adults and sub-teens as a large
potential market for this new trend, and we're thrilled to have a rock
star of Mr. Zappa's magnitude on board to help us reach out to ephebes
and Lolitas all over the world", Gonowich said.

"Hollywood, Wall Street, The Vatican - it's hard to imagine a locale
that isn't going to be swept up by this trend", he added.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> = = =   F O R   I M M E D I A T E   R E L E A S E  = = =
> = = =   July 22, 1981  = = =
> 
> *** RESEARCHERS AT ARLINGTON MEDICAL CENTER
> ...




what?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> what?


I don't know.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 91331


INB4 someone gets banned, Because it was a test

CTRL+V


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> INB4 someone gets banned, Because it was a test
> 
> CTRL+V


I accidentally banned Issac, RIP


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

M-x star-wars


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

*Sanik da adventcha hejhog deluxe-*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2017)

Codes:
Unused Two-Handed Sword Idle Animation

Zelda 64 V1.0
813AA5E2 3428

Zelda 64 V1.2
813AAE42 3428

Unused Two-Handed Sword Kneeling Animation

Zelda 64 V1.0
813AA37A 2A10

Zelda 64 V1.2
813AABDA 2A10

One-Handed Megaton Hammer Swing

Zelda 64 V1.0

813AAB52 2BD8
813AAB56 2BE0
813AAB5A 2BE0

Zelda 64 V1.2

813AB3B2 2BD8
813AB3B6 2BE0
813AB3BA 2BE0

Unused Two-Handed Sword Idle Animation
813F3F22 3428

Third Person Mode

Zelda 64 V1.0
D138B90C 1440
8138B90C 2400

Zelda 64 V1.2
D138C0CC 1440
8138C0CC 2400

Debug Rom:
D13D50A0 1440
813D50A0 2400

B to Unsheathe 
Debug ROM
813D4C2C 2842
813D4C2E 0005
813D4C30 1440
813D4C32 0005
813D4C34 0000
813D4C36 1025

Backflip Jumpslash
813F4442 29D0

Frontflip Jumpslash
813F4442 2A60

Manual Jump
Debug Rom
D13DBFE8 1CC0
813DBFE8 04C1


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> INB4 someone gets banned, Because it was a test
> 
> CTRL+V


YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME


I thanked you? already, did'nt I?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://tse3.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.iDjOt3aBarG3IxYQp82LXADfEs&pid=15.1


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2017)

I mean thats what i had in my clipboard


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I thanked you? already, did'nt I?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> https://tse3.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.iDjOt3aBarG3IxYQp82LXADfEs&pid=15.1


Oh lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2017)

https://curiouscat.me/VinsCool022


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> https://curiouscat.me/VinsCool022


What

The

Fuck


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 26, 2017)

.all_quotes


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 26, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/244612221626220544/328621217751760906/image-1.jpg


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

https://github.com/git/git/commit/e83c5163316f89bfbde7d9ab23ca2e25604af290


----------



## Seriel (Jun 26, 2017)

https://github.com/meew0/discordrb.git


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=895049954


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 26, 2017)

/Shrug maybe Im both


----------



## Seriel (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## jsa (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 26, 2017)

/setblock ~ ~ ~ minecraft:bed 8 destroy {color:1}


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Hot


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>





Dionicio3 said:


> Cute


@Dionicio3 fixed.

Also, inb4 trap.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 27, 2017)

The 20 year old MealMate™ was very salty and felt good. MealScan™ reports that this meal was good for the body and mind! I want to go to a museum.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2017)

ad27d7


----------



## Seriel (Jun 27, 2017)

yuuki sh kill @Seriel


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2017)

A *lapsus* (Latin for "lapse, slip, error") is an involuntary mistake made while writing or speaking, something long studied in philology.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 27, 2017)

:wah1: :wah2: :wah3: :wah4:


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## jsa (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 28, 2017)

jsa said:


> View attachment 91662


Thats just dumb


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Brayton (Jun 30, 2017)

http://192.168.1.1/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 30, 2017)

http://www.zeograd.com/download_presentation.php?lang=en&id=308


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Hot, you need to send me your collection some day


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Harder Than Your Husband*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 2, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/buying-a-dsi-with-1-4-3u.476220/


----------



## Shyguylover (Jul 2, 2017)

01625FB4 000f423f
016443B4 000f423f


----------



## Zekamon (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2017)

I have this image since very morning. I don't know why.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 2, 2017)

special rules.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 3, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jul 3, 2017)

can i inject myself with native american blood to become native american


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 92001


where :eyes:


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> where :eyes:


Krista's server


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 4, 2017)

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/terminix


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 92091


He about he stops being funny, yeah, that might work.


CTRL+V

low battery indicator circuit


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 5, 2017)

well, was about to send this to a friend on steam... but then I remembered the existence of this thread. I recommend you don't open the spoiler.


Spoiler: open to die instantly



In this video, I will be explaining exactly what I do to collect Watch for Rolling Rocks in 0.5x A Presses. But first, we need to clear something up. Because every time I post a half A press video, I get the same comments over and over asking what it means, even though I always have a whole paragraph in the description explaining it, which even starts with "If you're wondering what a half A press is, read this before commenting to ask." But maybe what you guys need isn't a paragraph, maybe you guys need an example. So, consider Wing Mario Over The Rainbow, not even the whole star. Just consider getting to that cannon platform, which is a necessary part of getting the star. So, how many A presses does it take to get there? Well, If you say zero, that's wrong. Because then Mario can't go far enough. If you say one, Well it's true that Mario can get there with one but we can do a little better. We can do it in half an A press. To do that, we start the level already holding A and then we use that A press to reach the platform. Now hold on, I know what you're thinking, "an a press is an a press. You can't say its only a half". Well TJ "Henry" Yoshi, hear me out. An A press actually has three parts to it. When A is pressed, when A is held, and when A is released. And together, this forms one complete A press. Now, usually, it's the pressing that's useful. Because that's the only part that makes Mario jump. However, sometimes it's sufficient to just use the holding part, which allows Mario to do little kicks, to swim in water, to fall slowly while twirling, and to fall slowly with the wing cap. And as for the release, well, there's currently no cases where that's useful or important, so don't worry about that part. Now, if we map out the required A presses for Wing Mario Over The Rainbow, it would look like this. We merely need to hold A to reach the canon platform, we need to press A to launch from the first canon, and we need to press A again to launch from the second canon. So, how many A presses is that total? Well, it appears to be three, and if we were doing this star in isolation, then yeah, it would be three. But, in a full game A button challenge run, there are other A presses that occur earlier in the run, such as this A press needed to get into the course. So, if we take that A press into consideration as well, then how many A presses would it take? The naive answer would be four. One to enter the course and the three within the course that we established earlier. However, we can do better. We can actually do it in three by simply holding out the first A press to be used for the half A press. Because the half A press only required A to be held, not actually pressed. So in this fashion, Wing Mario Over The Rainbow only adds on an additional two A presses to the run since the first A press just leeches off of a previous A press. So, to capture this phenomenon, we call it 2.5x A presses. On a single star basis, you'd round that up to three. But in a full game run, you'd round it down to two. So, in conclusion, since that first A press counts in some context but adds no additional A presses in other contexts, we refer to it as a half A press. So, going back to the video, you can see that I start the level with the A button already held, as indicated in the bottom left corner. And so in the full game run, this A press will just leech off of a previous one. And so it won't incur an additional A press. Okay, glad that's explained. Now, what am I doing in the video? Here, I'm using a trick called Scuttlebug Transportation. You see, like most enemies, scuttlebugs have a home, which is just a point in 3d space. And they'll patrol a certain radius around that point. So, if Mario enters that radius they will lunge at him to attack. But, unlike most other enemies, a scuttlebug's home can change positions. Because if a scuttlebug bumps into Mario, the scuttlebug's home will update to where the scuttlebug was when the collision occurred. So, by strategically luring the scuttlebug to the edge of its radius and bumping into it, we can effectively transport the scuttlebug and its home. So, that's what I'm doing here. Note that we can't actually transport a scuttlebug to outside of its native room. They actually get stuck at the door. So, if your dream was to bring all the scuttlebugs together for one big jamboree, I'm sorry but it's not gunna happen. Also worth noting is that scuttlebugs will actually disappear if they walk into a wall while too far below their current home. So, I do have to be careful to avoid that. It's pretty weird if you've never seen it before but I'm pretty sure they did it so that if a scuttlebug jumps into a hole, it wouldn't just walk around down there. Anyway, I'm transporting the scuttlebug to the corner right below the Watch For Rolling Rocks star. Because next, I do a trick called Scuttlebug Raising and here's how it works. On the left I show a bird's eye view of the scene and on the right, I show a view from the side. Now, when Mario leaves the Rolling Rocks room, the scuttlebug deactivates. That's because the room and everything in it are only active when Mario is in the room or standing in a small region right outside the door, indicated here in yellow. So, if Mario isn't in the Rolling Rocks room or in the yellow region, then the room will be completely black and everything in the room will be invisible and won't move. Conveniently, this allows us to raise the scuttlebug by preforming the following steps. First, Mario enters the scuttlebug's radius. Although the scuttlebug is invisible and can't move around, it can still turn towards Mario and activate a lunge. Then, Mario leaves the radius and the scuttlebug returns to facing its home. Next, Mario enters the yellow region to activate the scuttlebug. The scuttlebug will preform the lunge that it started but cleverly, we have Mario exit the yellow region right when the scuttlebug is at the peak of its trajectory. Thereby deactivating it so it won't fall down. And finally, since the scuttlebug moves past its home, it turns around to face its home once more. Now, we gotten all the height we could out of the scuttlebug's current lunge, but that's no problem because we could just activate another lunge by repeating this procedure. Activate a lunge while the scuttlebug is deactivated, reactivate the scuttlebug just for the upwards portion of its trajectory, and then repeat. As simple as that. So that's what I do here. And I have a second screen to show it from the scuttlebug's perspective. Fortunately, the scuttlebug's radius isn't a sphere but a cylinder that extends up and down infinitely. So really, no matter how high the scuttlebug gets, we can continue to enter its area to activate its lunges and move it upwards. There's no limit to how high we can raise it. Now, it's worth noting that I only activate the scuttlebug while I'm not inside its radius, so the scuttlebug will always lunge towards its home and not towards Mario. This causes the scuttlebug to effectively travel straight up above its home. But alternatively, I could've activated the scuttlebug while inside of its radius, and in that case the scuttlebug would always lunge towards Mario instead of towards its home. So it would actually make its way towards the door and then travel straight up from there. That means it's actually a little faster because we wouldn't have to wait for the scuttlebug to turn back towards its home before each activation. However, it wouldn't work for what we're doing because we need the scuttlebug to be right next to that corner. In fact, the top of that corner has a special property which we call a misalignment. Basically, in the game's code, there's a discrepancy between the way the game handles collision checking with floors versus walls. This results in a one by one unit area where Mario can get under the floor without being pushed away by the walls. And if Mario's less than 79 units under a floor, he'll snap right up onto it. So that'll be important later for getting up there. Anyway, now it's time to build up some speed. And I mean a lot of speed. So to get that speed, we're going to use a trick called Hyper Speed Walking and here's how it works. You probably already know that there are some slopes in the game that are too steep to stand on. Mario just slides off of them. But, did you know that you actually can stand on these slopes if they're submerged in shallow water? In fact, the underwater portion of these slopes has a special property. If you try to running uphill on them, you'll end up running backwards at an increasing speed with no upper bound. But in most circumstances, this would cause us to end up in the water before building up any real speed. We can get a little more speed by running nearly parallel to the slope by ever so slightly uphill. But, eventually, the slope runs out or we move too fast to round a corner. But, there are some ways to have Mario walk while staying in place. For example, if there's a wall perpendicular to the slope, then we can use that. That allows Mario to build up quite a bit of speed before he breaks through. However, if the wall isn't perpendicular to the slope, then we end up sliding down into the water. That's because walls are really just rectangles that push Mario out perpendicularly. So, if Mario moves into a wall at an angle, the game will calculate his intended next position, then the wall will push that position out, and then Mario ends up having a net movement along the wall. So ultimately, he will end up moving into the water. So, is all hope lost? Well no, because Tyler Kehne figured out that we can actually make use of the gate. You see, the bottom of the gate is a ceiling and the game doesn't like putting Mario too close to the area right under a ceiling because it doesn't think he fits. So, if we have Mario move backwards into the ceiling, the game will choose not to move him. So we're free to build up speed in place. But not infinite speed because we'd end up breaking free if our speed moved past the gate. So, what do we do? We turn to redirect our speed out of bounds. Notice how we have enough speed so that our intended next position is past the wall and out of bounds. And since the game doesn't like placing Mario out of bounds, it doesn't move him and instead just let's him stay in place, just like the ceiling. But unlike the ceiling, out of bounds goes on forever. So we can essentially build up as much speed as we want without having to worry about breaking free. So now, I do just that. Open the gate, use the ceiling of the gate to build up some speed, and then redirect my angle out of bounds to build up the rest. Now, you're probably wondering what I'm going to need all this speed for. After all, I do build up speed for 12 hours. But to answer that, we need to talk about parallel universes. And if you thought my other tangents were complicated, just you wait. Okay, so Mario's position is a floating point number but it's converted to a short when the game uses it to test for collision with floor triangles. In other words, Mario's position can basically be any decimal number but it's converted to an integer between negative 32,768 to positive 32,767 inclusive. So, any fractional portion is truncated and numbers too big or too small are moved into this range using the modulo operator. Graphically, that means the position used for floor detection is always inside of this box. So if Mario's in that box, then his actual position and the position used for floor detection are the same, albeit maybe off by a single fraction due to the truncation. But if Mario leaves that box, then his actual position and the position used for floor detection will separate since the position used for floor detection will just loop back around to remain in the original box. So now I ask you this. Here's the course. So if Mario is standing way over here where there's no land but the position used for floor detection is on land, can he stand over here? The answer is yes. As far as the game sees it, Mario is in fact above land over here because the game actually checks for land over here. So, for all intents and purposes, there is essentially land over here. A copy of the original map. And this is what we call a parallel universe or a PU. And this applies to every one of these boxes. So there's actually a grid of nearly infinite PUs. Here is a to scale diagram of the PU grid. As you can see, the PUs are actually pretty far apart. But I'll be taking some creative liberties and drawing them closer together for the sake of clearer visuals. Now, PUs aren't as glamorous as you might think. The graphics are only found on the original map so that PUs are completely invisible. Furthermore, PUs have no objects like elevators or item blocks, no enemies, no items like coins or stars, and not even any walls. So really, it's pretty barren. Furthermore, the N64 console will actually crash if you go to a PU and let the camera follow you. But luckily, we can avoid that crash by fixing the camera in place on the original map before leaving it. Though, that does make it even harder to tell what is going on in the PUs. So, as you just saw, you can travel to a PU if you have enough speed. But, it's not as simple as you might think. If you have just enough speed just to reach the PU one over, it won't actually work. That's because the game actually checks if Mario is above land at each quarter step of his movement. That means the simplest PU movement is moving over 4 PUs at once. That way, each quarter step is above land and therefore valid. For simplicity, we call this quadruple PU distance one QPU. Now, up until this point, I've been glossing over a very important detail, which I now need to clear up. What if I told you the distance Mario moves isn't necessarily equal to his speed? For example, look how fast Mario moves at 31 speed on this flat slope and now compare it to how fast he moves at the same speed on this steeper slope. In both cases, he has about the same speed but clearly he's moving at different rates. That's because the distance Mario moves is only a portion of his actual speed. And this portion depends on the slope of the ground. The steeper the slope, the smaller this portion is. Note that it only depends on the steepness, not whether Mario's facing uphill, downhill, or sideways on the hill. In these visuals, blue will represent Mario's actual speed and green will represent the portion of it that he moves, which we call Mario's De Facto Speed. So in these three pictures, Mario has the same speed, but he has different De Facto speeds since he's standing on slopes with different steepnesses. So, if we wanna move one QPU, It's not sufficient to have QPU speed. We need QPU De Facto speed, which often means our actual speed will need to be greater than one QPU to compensate. So to reiterate, We need to increase our speed until our De Facto speed syncs up with one QPU. And the speed needed to do this is called the Syncing Speed. So in this diagram, the blue arrow represents the Syncing Speed. When we have that speed, the quarter steps of the De Facto speed sync up with the PUs and we can move. Now, what I'm showing here is just the lowest or first Syncing Speed. A.k.a., the speed to move exactly one QPU. If we increase our speed, Eventually our De Facto speed would sync up again when it covers a distance of two QPU. And so we'd be able to move at that speed, which is two times as fast as before. So in general, any multiple of the lowest Syncing Speed is itself a Syncing Speed and will cover multiple QPU at once. So remember, every slope has a different set of Syncing Speeds. And this can make routing tricky. For example, in the video where I do PU movement to reach the secret aquarium, I had to traverse several different slopes. First this slope that I used for Hyper Speed Walking, then this slope at the edge of the water, then the flat ground of the castle foyer, then the castle stairs, which is really a steep ramp, and then the flat ground of the upstairs and note that the stairs you see there are actual stairs and not a ramp so they're just flat ground. Here is a graph showing the Syncing Speeds for each of these slopes. And so these are the speeds I need in order to have PU movement while standing on each of these slopes. Naturally, the steeper slopes have greater Syncing Speeds. Now keep in mind that I can only build up speed while I'm on the Hyper Speed Walking slope. Once I leave it, I can't generate any more speed. So my speed will only decrease from there. So to successfully preform this PU route, I better have generated enough speed to meet each slope's Syncing Speed in turn. For example, let's say I build up enough speed to reach the first possible Syncing Speed and I use that to go to the next slope. Then, I could let my speed drop until I reach this slope's Syncing Speed, go to the next slope, let my speed drop again, until I reach this slope's Syncing Speed go to the next slope, but then I have a bit of a problem. I have less than the required Syncing Speed and no way to gain any more. So is this route just impossible? Well no, because these are the just the slopes' first Syncing Speeds. But remember, any multiple of these will work as well. So now, let's factor in each slope's second Syncing Speed as well. These speeds allow Mario to move two QPU at once instead of one. So now, if I instead build up enough speed to reach the second Syncing Speed of that first slope, then I'll actually have enough speed to meet each Syncing Speed in turn and complete the route. And if that didn't work, we could've considered each slope's third Syncing Speed and so on until we did get it to work. However, which Syncing Speed we need to reach initially is kind of a big deal. Because reaching that first Syncing Speed takes about twelve hours and reaching that second Syncing Speed takes about 25 hours. So if there's a way to use a lower Syncing Speed initially, then that's a twelve hour save. So, how much speed will we need to generate for the Watch For Rolling Rocks star? Well, keep in mind that even with access to unlimited horizontal speed, we don't have any improved vertical mobility. So to get to the top of the course, we need to travel up slopes and ride up elevators. So this will be the basic route. Start on the Hyper Speed walking slope. Navigate along the path up from the lake, ride up this elevator, ride up this other elevator, make our onto the Amazing Emergency Exit platform, which is the highest point we can reach, and then launch to the Watch For Rolling Rocks platform. By itself, that still won't be enough height. But, the scuttlebug we positioned will provide the extra bounce we need. So this is the graph of the Syncing Speeds of these slopes. Unfortunately, we run into a bit of a issue with the path up from the lake. That area is made up of dozens of floor triangles that each have different slopes but that didn't stop me. After careful observation and scrutiny I isolated six triangles which I named T1 through T6. These triangles have strictly decreasing steepnesses, so we can meet each of their Syncing Speeds in turn. Additionally, their heights span the entire vertical distance we need to cover to go from bottom to top without leaving any gaps in between. So, by using the slopes of those six triangles, we can complete the blueprint for our route, allowing us utilize the first Syncing Speed of that initial slope. So building up speed only takes twelve hours instead of twenty-five. Now, we're almost ready to go back to the video but there's just some final points I wanna make. For example, you don't need to have exactly the Syncing Speed to traverse PUs. If you have slightly less than the Syncing Speed, you'll move relatively forwards in the map. If you have slightly more than the Syncing Speed, you'll move relatively backwards in the map. And the further you deviate from the Syncing Speed, the greater this relative movement will be. Additionally, if you adjust your angle slightly away from the cardinal direction, you can move relatively sideways. But keep in mind that even the smallest possible angle deviation will be magnified over the QPU distance. And thus Mario will be sent multiple feet to the side. Now, based off what I've told you, you might think you can only travel multiples of four PUs at a time but that's not actually true. For example, if one of your quarter steps is out of bounds or over a ceiling, then that quarter step will be invalid. And since Mario moves up two but not including the first invalid quarter step, he can in fact end up stopping prematurely at one of the quarter steps. Separately, if you change slopes during a quarter step, your De Facto speed will change and you'll alter the distance of the next quarter step and so most likely, it will no longer sync up with a PU and you'll end up stopping on the new slope. Finally, for simplicity, the set of PUs that are multiples of four away, we call the QPU grid. And if Mario's on the QPU grid, then we say he's QPU aligned. Remember, moving a multiple of four PUs is easy but moving a different amount requires special conditions like out of bounds or changing slopes. So, if you're QPU aligned, it's easy to stay that way. And if you're QPU misaligned, it's easy to stay that way as well. Now, if you become QPU misaligned, you'll need to correct that in order to return to the main map but that can be difficult if you're not near out of bounds and your sequence of slope changes is predetermined. So, managing your QPU alignment is one of the many challenges of planning a PU route. Okay, and now we're finally ready to resume the main video and watch the PU movement. Just kidding, first I need to explain what these screens are. These extra screens will help you follow along during the PU movement. The Standard View is just the view that the game chose. But since I fixed the camera on the main map to prevent the game from crashing, this screen won't tell you very much. The Relative View shows where I am in each PU. This is what it would look like if I let the camera follow Mario around and if PUs weren't invisible. The Relative Map also shows where I am in each PU but from an overhead perspective. And finally, the PU Map shows where I am in the PU grid. Okay, so now let's really start. So, as I explained earlier. I navigate up the path from the lake using the six triangles I isolated and I've marked them in the Relative Map so you can follow along. So basically, I get onto a triangle, let my speed drop and until I'm around the Syncing Speed for that triangle's slope, then navigate uphill on the triangle and then move to the next triangle. Using what I taught you, You should be able to follow along with my movement. For example, I'm able to move relatively backwards, because I have slightly more than the Syncing Speed. Whenever I move sideways, it's because I'm slightly angled away from the cardinal direction. And every time I move from triangle to triangle, my QPU alignment changes. But cleverly, I planned it in such a way that they'd all cancel out by the end and I'd end up QPU aligned. So right now I'm on the sixth triangle. So I do a little zigzag to bring me back towards the main map, as you can see on the PU Map screen. Remember, I need to return to the main map in order to access the elevator since there are no objects in PUs. As you may have noticed right there, the elevator didn't register me until I started kicking and that's actually the reason why I've been holding A this entire time. By holding A, I can press B to do these little kicks. Without these kicks, I go through the elevator. But with the kicks I can ride it up to gain precious height. Okay, so now we're closing in on the end. The final movement I do will be a kick onto the Amazing Emergency Exit platform, then turn and launch myself towards the scuttlebug. That movement will bring me ten PU to the right and three PU down. But since I wanna end up on the main map, I reverse that displacement and so position myself three PU up and ten PU left while doing that, I simultaneously position myself in the correct relative part of the map to make the movement work. Okay, now don't blink. And there we go. By bouncing on the scuttlebug, and ground pounding in the misalignment, I achieve just enough height to get onto the Rolling Rocks platform. Here, I show an abridged version of the scuttlebug raising, in case earlier's viewing was too choppy to follow. As you can see, the scuttlebug moves back and forth, above its home. At the end, you can see that I do two special raisings purely to move him sideways and closer to the corner since he ended up being too far away for the bounce to work. And here, I show an alternate angle of the final PU movement. The scuttlebug actually became active once I entered the PU version of this room. So I really only had a handful of frames to get over here before he fell too far. And there you have it, Watch For Rolling Rocks done in 0.5x A presses. Man, I did not expect this video to become 25 minutes long when I started commentating but I guess there was just that much to explain. Hopefully, you were able to follow along with my explanations and visuals, learn something new, and had an enjoyable experience. So, thanks for watching.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 5, 2017)

sexually transmitted diseases


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fatal server error:
(EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (Permission denied)


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2017)

BC547


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 6, 2017)

sudo apt-get install --reinstall nemo nemo-data


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2017)

ZN40


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


Wait a minute.............. thats fucked up

CTRL+V

SL-57


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Wait a minute.............. thats fucked up


the dick just makes it better


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2017)

Playing And I saw, and behold a white horse: and he that sat on him had a bow; and a crown was given unto him: and he went forth conquer


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


Hot


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Hot


Remember, Traps are gay.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Remember, Traps are gay.


Idc


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Polish People's Republic*


DeoNaught said:


> Wait a minute.............. thats fucked up


You're only saying that because you're not fucked up.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2017)

https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/6/1...ch-online-app-splatoon-2-july-21st-smartphone



hobbledehoy899 said:


> *Polish People's Republic*
> You're only saying that because you're not fucked up.


Good point


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 6, 2017)

I open my eyes to another day 
To things that I have known,  
things that happen everyday. 
I feel there's a shadow creeping up on me 
The wind blows through the streets 
Telling me something I don't see 

Draw the line, (and) turn the time 
Taking back what was mine 
Now I could change almost anything 
Hold tight, search for the light 
Do I know what's wrong or right 
Put the pieces back where they belong 

The days and the months are drifting by 
As though they didn't notice seasons changing in the breeze 
They all look the same but I sense something's there 
Waiting around the path 
Revealing a truth that I will defend 

Draw the line, (and) turn the time 
Taking back what was mine 
Now I could change almost anything 
Hold tight, search for the light 
Do I know what's wrong or right? 
Put the pieces back where they belong 

In my heavy heart I see the truth,  
no scar ever heals 
They never fade away  
Each and every one... 

It's going to be all right 
Light comes after every night 

Draw the line, (and) turn the time 
Taking back what was mine 
Now I could change almost anything 
Hold tight, search for the light 
Do I know what's wrong or right 
Put the pieces back where they belong 

The air is still, 
A path appears, 
The choice is clear,  
I'm finally here. 

Safely back in your arms...


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I open my eyes to another day
> To things that I have known,
> things that happen everyday.
> I feel there's a shadow creeping up on me
> ...


I love that song


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

content://media/external/file/5261


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2017)

https://www.arrow.com/en/products/pth08080was/texas-instruments


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 92164


I wanna see that full image


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 7, 2017)

*TinyTailFeline*


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 7, 2017)

HAKKO FX-888D


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 7, 2017)

content://media/external/file/5269


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 7, 2017)

Network Manager


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Hot


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Hot


Cute would be a better word, but thanks.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 8, 2017)

https://userstyles.org/styles/110334/gbatemp-no-ranks


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 8, 2017)

*等待验证会员*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 8, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-arc13s-freeshop-fork-open-source-eshop-alternative.468436/


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 9, 2017)

Linus Torvalds


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 9, 2017)

http://www.jaytheham.com/zcw/Majora's_Mask_Crooked_Cartridge_-_48_Ocarinas


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota_Internet_Users_Essential_Tool


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 9, 2017)

boop


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 10, 2017)

http://download.opensuse.org/tumbleweed/iso/openSUSE-Tumbleweed-DVD-x86_64-Current.iso


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

really


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 10, 2017)

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204022


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

™


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 10, 2017)

VeggieTales Dance Dance Dance is configuring your new software installation.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 10, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Sports_Club


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 10, 2017)

https


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 11, 2017)

Tim Berners-Lee wants to ruin the Internet with DRM.
Let that be his legacy.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 11, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 12, 2017)

When you're so bored you create a payment plan excel file, color coded by months


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2017)

Punk-Rocking-Nerd said:


> When you're so bored you create a payment plan excel file, color coded by months


can't say i've ever had that problem

also, clipboard:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEfpfPaVwAAwwPq.jpg


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 12, 2017)

Homo Erectus


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 12, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 12, 2017)

Painted @pewdiepie on @mqwien @q21_vienna @janarnoldgallery pic.twitter.com/yXsuj5KeFQ— @lushsux (@lushsux) July 11, 2017


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 12, 2017)

xrule34 tetris rape


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 12, 2017)

The EoF rules!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 12, 2017)

nothing in my clipboard


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)

https://discord.gg/2VYTgFB


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 13, 2017)

SNEStris


dAVID_ said:


> nothing in my clipboard


Why even post in the thread then?


----------



## Pokem (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 13, 2017)

```
sitename         hobbledehoy899                                     
views            25230                                               
hits             40552                                               
created_at       2016-11-12 19:53:42 -0600                           
last_updated     2017-05-26 05:30:57 -0500                           
domain                                                               
tags             ["anime", "music", "shitposting", "sans", "windows"]
latest_ipfs_hash
```


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 13, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 13, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯\_(ツ)_/¯


new favorite ship ~<3~


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thu Jul 13 21:40:00 CDT 2017


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 13, 2017)

date -d 1500000000


----------



## Edrian (Jul 13, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/teminite/teminite-psognar-lions-den


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 13, 2017)

> What do I have today.


https://ibb.co/fYrXja


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 13, 2017)

https://www.evl.uic.edu/aej/smurf/Achtung.wav


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



you watch him too? nice


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> you watch him too? nice


Fuck yes.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Fuck yes.


you better prepare for a scuttle bug jamboree


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> you better prepare for a scuttle bug jamboree


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> you better prepare for a scuttle bug jamboree


https://www.evl.uic.edu/aej/smurf/Achtung.wav


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

https://discord.gg/zXeeP


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 14, 2017)

E.T. (Beheeyem) (M) @ Life Orb 
Ability: Analytic 
EVs: 232 HP / 24 Def / 252 SpA 
Quiet Nature 
IVs: 0 Atk / 0 Spe 
- Trick Room 
- Psychic 
- Signal Beam 
- Hidden Power [Ground]



EthanAddict said:


>




That's what's up!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

content://media/external/file/7717


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 92786


Shitposter /s


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Vidéotron*


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2017)

Tiroler krauter liquer



Eis und feuer meine freund



50% alkohol


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2017)

There is no freeze; therefore, the Factory repository is not guaranteed to be fully stable and is not intended to be used by humans.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 14, 2017)

http://shadyurl.com/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://www.5z8.info/launchexe_k6b6wd_open_exe_begin_transfer


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 14, 2017)

> Now what do I have?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2017)

caligula


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)

Now look at this NET


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 15, 2017)

*32839315*


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

I HAVE NO IDEA.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 15, 2017)

com.android.systemui


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 15, 2017)

```
**********H2O ASCII ART  81 characters wide 40 characters long****************** 
                                     +;===                                         
                                   /;==----=:                                       
                                /;:-,,,-,,,,---:;                                   
                              +;:--,,,-,,,,------                                   
                             ;=,,--,,,,,,,,,,--,,-=/                               
                             %+;:-,,,-------,..-;$HX                               
                            $+++/;:=-,,----,-;+$HXHH                               
                           $%++++%%/;:--,--;%[email protected]@HXH                               
                           +++++++++++/;;+$HHHXXXHHH                               
                          ;+++++++++++%[email protected]@HHXXXXXXH                               
                          [email protected]                               
        ,-:=:            /++++++++++++$HHHXXXHHXXHHH              ,,,,,             
     ...,--,,,-:/       [email protected]            ,,,,,,,--.         
    .,----,,,,,--::     /+++++++++/++XHHXXXXXXXXXXXH         ,,,,,,,,-,,,--,       
 .,-,--,-,,--,,,,,,,,. :%++++++++++++XHHXXXHHHHXXXXH       .,,,,,,,,,--,,,-,-     
 =-------,,,,,,--,,,==/[email protected]     -=-,,,,,,,,,,,,,---,,=: 
/+:=-,,,---,--,,,-=;/$$$%+++++++++++HHHXXHHHHXXXXXXH     ;%;:-,,,---,,,,,,,-,:%XH
;%%+/:-,,,,,,,,-=$$$$$$$%++++++++++HHHXXXHHHHXXXXXXH    :%$%+/:=-,,,,--,,-:[email protected]
;+++++/;:-,,-:;$$$$$$$$$%[email protected]  .:++/+++++;=--,,-:;%HXHHXXH
++++++%%+;:=;+$$$$$$$$$$$%[email protected]  :++++++++%++/:==/[email protected]
+++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$+++++++XHHHHHHXXHXXXXXXXXH :%/+/+////++++%%XHXHHHHHHHXX
++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$+++++++XHHHHHXXXHHHHXXXHHH:/$++++////++++%%XHXHHHHHHHXX
/++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$[email protected]$;=:[email protected]@%++++++++++++++++XHHHXXXXHHHH
/++++++++++%$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$++/[email protected]$+;=,,,-:/%HHHHXX$++++++++++++++++XHHHXXXXXHHH
/+++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$+++XH$/-,.,---,,,=;[email protected]%%+/++++++++++++++XHXHHHHHXHXX
/++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$/;;;=..,--,,,---,,-=;/;+++++++++++++++++XHXHHHHHXHXX
/++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$:-,,,,-,,,---,,,---,,,/%$%/+/+++++++++++XHXHXXXXHHHX
++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$+/:-,,,,,,---,--,,,-/%[email protected]@X++++++++++++++XHXHXXXXHHHX
++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$++/;:=,,,,,,,,---:%XHHXXHX$+++++++++++++XHXHXHHXHXXX
+++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$++++++/:-,,,,,=/[email protected]+++++++++++++XHXHXHHXHXXX
+++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$$++++%%+++;::/%XHHHXXHHXXHHHX++++++++++++XHXHXHHXHXXH
++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$$+++/+++%%+%[email protected]@@HHHXXHHXXHHHH%+/+++++++++XHXHXHHXHXXH
+++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$+++++++/++XHHHXXHHHXXHHHHHHXX$++++++++++XHXHXHHXHXXH
+++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$$++++++++++$XXHXXHHXXXHHHHHXHHX++/+++++++XHXHXHXXXXXX
++++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$+++/+++++/$HHXXXXHHXXXHHXXHHHX$%/+++++++XHXXXHXXXXHX
++++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$$++++++++++$HHHHXHHXXXHHHXXHHHHX$///+++++XHXXXHXXXXHX
++++++++++++++++++/$$$$$$$$$$++++++++++%HHHXXXXXXXXHHHHHHXXHX++++++++XHXHXXHXHHHX
+++++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$$++++++++++%HHHXXXXXXXXHHHHHHXXHX%+/+++++XHXHXXHXHHHX
++++++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$$+++++++/++%HHHHHHHXXHHXXHHXXHHHHH$++++/+HHXHXXHXXXHH
+++++++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$+++++++/++%[email protected]++++/+HHXHXXXXXXHH
+++++++++++++++++++++$$$$$$$$++++++++++%HXHXXHHXXHHXXXXXXXXHHHXX%++/+HHXHXXXXXXHH
+++++++++++++++++++++%$$$$$$$++++++++++%HXHXXHHXXHHXXXXXXXXHHXHH$++/+HHXHXXXXXXHH
+/+++++++++%++++++++++$$$$$$$++++++++++%HXXXXHHXXHHXXHHXXXXHHHHHX%+/+HHXHXXXXHHHH
+/+++++++++$%++++++++++$$$$$$++++++++++%HXXXXHHXXHHXXHHXXXXHHHHHH$+/+HHXHXXXXHHHH
+++++++++%%HH%+++++++++$$$$$$++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXXHHXXHXHHXXHHHX++HHXHXXXHXXXX
+/+++++++%%HH$%++++++/+%$$$$$++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXXHHXXHXHHXXHHHH%+HHXHXXXHXXXX
+/+++++++++XHH$++++++++++$$$$++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHXHHHHXXHXXXHHHHX$XHHHXHXHHXXH
+/[email protected]++++++++++$$$$++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHXHHHHXXXXXXHHHHH$XHHHXHHXHXXH
+/+++++++++HHHX%+++++++++%$$$++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHHXXHHXXXHHHHHXXHXXHHHXHHXHXXH
+/+++++++++HHHHX+++++++++%$$$++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHHXXHHXXXHHHHHXXHHXHHHXXHXHXXH
+/+++++++++XHHXH$+++++++++/$$++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHH$$XHXXHHHHHXXXHXXXHHXXHXHXHX
[email protected]+++++++++/$$++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHH$%XHXXHHHHXHXXHHHXHHXXHHHXHX
+++++++++++XHXXHH$+++++++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHH$%%%HHHHXHHXXHXXHHHHXXHHHXHH
+/+++++++++XHXXHHX%++++++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHH%%%%XHHHXXXXXHXXHHHHXXHHHXXH
+++++++//++HHXXXXHX++++++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHH%%++$XHHXXHHXXXXHHHHXXHHHXHH
+++++++//++HHXXXHHH++++++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHH%%++$$XHHXHHHXXXHHHHXXHHHXHX
+++++++++++HHHHHHHH$+++++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX$%+++%$XHHXXXXXXHHHHXXHHXXHX
+++++++++++HHHHXXHHX+++++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX$%+++%$XHHXXXXXXHHHHXXHHXHHX
+++++++++++HHHHHHXXHX++++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXX$%+++++%XHXXXHXXXXXXXXHHXHHX
[email protected]++++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXX$%++++%+XHXXXXXXXXXXXXHHHHHX
/++++/++/++XHXXHHHHHX%+++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXX ++++%+%%%HHXXXXHXXXXXXHXXHX
;+++++++/++XHHHHXXXHH$+++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXX  +%++%+++XHXXXXXXHHHHXHXXHH
/++++////++HHHHHHHHHXH%++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX   $%+++++$XHHHHXXXXXXHHHXHX
;++///[email protected]++++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXX     %++++$$XHHHXHHHXXXXXHHX
-++++++/+%%[email protected]  %%+++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXX       $++%%[email protected]+
 .-++++//+%XHXXHHH     +%++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX        ++%+$XXHHXXXHHHH$/= 
    ,:[email protected]        $++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXX          +%[email protected]$/.   
      .=++%XHHH         +++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX            ++$XHHHX/-..     
          %HH            ++++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX               +XHX:         
                         ;%++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX                             
                          $++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX                             
                          /++++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXHX                             
                           %+++++++++++%HHHXXHHXXXXXX                             
                            /+++++++++++HHHXXHHXXXXXX                             
                            .+++++++++++HHHXXHHXXXXHH                             
                             /++++++++++HHHXXHHXXXXHX                             
                             -+++++++/++HHHHXXXHHHXXX                             
                              ;++/++++++HXHXXHHHXXXX                             
                              -+++++++++XXXHXXXXXX                               
                               .-+++++++XXXXXXXX                                 
                                  ,:++++XXXXXX                                   
                                    .=++XXXX                                     
                                       +X                                         
*********************** END H2O ASCII ART ***************************************
```


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> ```
> **********H2O ASCII ART  81 characters wide 40 characters long******************
> +;===
> /;==----=:
> ...


What's that?


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 15, 2017)

boards


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2017)

sks316 said:


> What's that?


seems like an ASCII art of the N64 logo


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 15, 2017)

sks316 said:


> What's that?





smileyhead said:


> seems like an ASCII art of the N64 logo


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 15, 2017)

> Todays ctrl +v is


I set this ctrl+v up hehehe


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 15, 2017)

WELP (° ͜ʖ°)


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> -snippity snap-


Wew lad
This may not be straight up porn, but I don't think this belongs to Temp.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 15, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Wew lad
> This may not be straight up porn, but I don't think this belongs to Temp.


Well its ChiChi she is sexy and I want her sooo... (Don't wanna get banned )


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 16, 2017)

https://clickclickclick.click/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 16, 2017)

SQUAAARE UP!!! ⬆


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2017)

*Dream-based explanation[edit]*
One theory of déjà vu attributes the feeling of having previously seen or experienced something that is currently being seen or experienced to that of having dreamt about a similar situation or place and then forgetting about it until one seems to be mysteriously reminded of the situation or the place while awake.[36] The spontaneity of these types of déjà vu "moments" can catch any person off-guard, especially when they get the sensation from visiting a specific place they've never been to before, to the point where they're in a temporary state of shock and disbelief.


----------



## iAqua (Jul 17, 2017)

ASUS VG248QE 144Hz


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

http://bit.ly/2smk9G5


----------



## StackMasher (Jul 17, 2017)

2) Exit with a status of 0


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

https://meistaraverk.is/listing/1695


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 17, 2017)

NSMB Wii is focused on multiplayer


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Hot


Cold

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokem said:


> cold I mean hot( so hard to keep up with the @Dionicio3 meme)


----------



## Larsenv (Jul 17, 2017)

Bricked New 3DS SD Card Backup


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 17, 2017)

https://3dsthem.es/?q=user:sks316


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ez4-kernel-2-03-soft-reset-and-sleep-improvements.477690/


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 17, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122603630642?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 18, 2017)

Shasta


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 18, 2017)

So i wanted to install linux mint (cinnamon)



and the usb wouldnt boot so i deleted my solus linux partition



and now it only boots to the grub boot recovery



any tips?



Like How would I get windows working again?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 18, 2017)

its beautiful right?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 18, 2017)

Important Link


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


a new avatar? again?
FUCKING FURRY


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Fap fap fap


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fap fap fap


I though you were Skiddosexual


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 18, 2017)

*tro Forums*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 18, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-if-5-5-2-is-a-bomb.477884/


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 18, 2017)

https://profile.callofduty.com/promotions/redeem/cod/beta
i should start copying better things

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




nailed it


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 18, 2017)

https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/monitor-acer-vga-19-adaptador-vga-para-hdmi-IDAEIUk.html


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 18, 2017)

&knuckles


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 19, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

https://tcrf.net/Maya_the_Bee:_The_Great_Adventure


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


cute :3


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

8""""8                                                                                8
8      eeeee e  eeee e   e    e  eeeee   e  eeeee      eeeee eeeee eeeee eeeee e    e 88
8eeeee   8   8  8  8 8   8    8    8     8  8   8      8   8 8   8 8   8 8   8 8    8 88
   88   8e  8e 8e   8eee8e   8e   8e    8e 8e  8      8e  8 8eee8 8e  8 8e  8 8eeee8 88
e   88   88  88 88   88   8   88   88    88 88  8      88  8 88  8 88  8 88  8   88     
8eee88   88  88 88e8 88   8   88   88    88 88  8 88   88ee8 88  8 88ee8 88ee8   88   88
                                                  8


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 19, 2017)

https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-14-r200-notebook-pc-series/7486429/model/7907441


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## fikatr (Jul 19, 2017)

* *


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

nostalgia


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

YOU KILLED MY HARDDISK, BASTARD.  I'M GOING TO FIND YOU, AND YOU'LL BE SORRY WHEN I
DO


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> YOU KILLED MY HARDDISK, BASTARD.  I'M GOING TO FIND YOU, AND YOU'LL BE SORRY WHEN I
> DO


ok


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> cute :3


I will not lie, I want a pajama like this.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

```
8                            ""8""                                           
8     e  eeeee e   e eeeee     8   eeeee eeeee  ee   e eeeee e     eeeee eeeee   e  eeeee   eeeee   eeeee eeeee  eeee eeeee eeeee   eeeeeee eeeee eeeee
8e    8  8   8 8   8 8   "     8e  8  88 8   8  88   8 8   8 8     8   8 8   "   8  8   "   8   8   8   8 8   8  8    8   8   8     8  8  8 8   8 8   8
88    8e 8e  8 8e  8 8eeee     88  8   8 8eee8e 88  e8 8eee8 8e    8e  8 8eeee   8e 8eeee   8eee8   8e    8eee8e 8eee 8eee8   8e    8e 8  8 8eee8 8e  8
88    88 88  8 88  8    88     88  8   8 88   8  8  8  88  8 88    88  8    88   88    88   88  8   88 "8 88   8 88   88  8   88    88 8  8 88  8 88  8
88eee 88 88  8 88ee8 8ee88     88  8eee8 88   8  8ee8  88  8 88eee 88ee8 8ee88   88 8ee88   88  8   88ee8 88   8 88ee 88  8   88    88 8  8 88  8 88  8 88
```


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 19, 2017)

Patreon


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 19, 2017)

https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/TheKingy34


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Yukihiro Matsumoto*


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 20, 2017)

https


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ask me anything. https://gbatemp.net/threads/kty-hobbledehoy899.478089/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2017)

[ent] civilization wars #
(comes from a map on warcraft 3)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 20, 2017)

, Josh Freese


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2017)

pizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzza


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml4yyf0rdmuk9s0/_blind_flying_.mod.mp3?dl=0


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 21, 2017)

systemd 229
+PAM +AUDIT +SELINUX +IMA +APPARMOR +SMACK +SYSVINIT +UTMP +LIBCRYPTSETUP +GCRYPT +GNUTLS +ACL +XZ -LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID +ELFUTILS +KMOD -IDN


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 22, 2017)

Ask me anything. https://gbatemp.net/threads/kty-hobbledehoy899.478089/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 22, 2017)

-deep web link-


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

http://www.ti.com/product/PTH08080W/samplebuy


----------



## Roomsaver (Jul 22, 2017)

Holden ends up dancing with all three of them and amusing himself by pretending to see movie stars all over the place. As in, "Look! Gary Cooper! Aw, you just missed him."


Finally, they all take off and stick Holden with the tab—thirteen bucks, which was a lot back then (remember, he sold his typewriter for twenty).


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-1206...086057&hash=item43e7752cfb:g:dMMAAOSwk1JWfAG0


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 93687


MS Paint is dying.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> MS Paint is dying.


In know. XP paint is the kind anyway.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 25, 2017)

http://blog.darlinghq.org/2017/02/the-mach-o-transition-darling-in-past-5.html


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Larsenv (Jul 26, 2017)

Billy Joel - My Life


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

toilet -F crop -f computer -W Mama


----------



## iAqua (Jul 26, 2017)

http://backd00r.ca/sexy.mp4


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

iAqua said:


> http://backd00r.ca/sexy.mp4


What anime is the first eight seconds from?


----------



## iAqua (Jul 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What anime is the first eight seconds from?


no idea, hot tho right?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

makeshift


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

The PowerPC version of BeOS R5 will not be supported


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 26, 2017)

I am disapointed in you all


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2017)

a new background that might interrest some


Spoiler


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 27, 2017)

私は1000円を支払うことができるジャンク品ですから、どう思いますか？それが私のデビットカードにあるすべてです。あなたが下がるなら私はすぐに買います。ありがとうございます。


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2017)

@hobbledehoy899


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2017)

soontm


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 27, 2017)

8""""8                                                                                                                   
8    " e   e eeeeeee   e  eeeee   eeeeeee e    e   eeeee  e   e eeeee eeeee e    e      eeeee eeeee eeeee eeeee e    e   
8e     8   8 8  8  8   8  8   8   8  8  8 8    8   8   8  8   8 8   " 8   " 8    8      8   8 8   8 8   8 8   8 8    8   
88     8e  8 8e 8  8   8e 8e  8   8e 8  8 8eeee8   8eee8e 8e  8 8eeee 8eeee 8eeee8      8e  8 8eee8 8e  8 8e  8 8eeee8   
88   e 88  8 88 8  8   88 88  8   88 8  8   88     88   8 88  8    88    88   88        88  8 88  8 88  8 88  8   88     
88eee8 88ee8 88 8  8   88 88  8   88 8  8   88     88eee8 88ee8 8ee88 8ee88   88   88   88ee8 88  8 88ee8 88ee8   88   88
                                                                                    8


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 27, 2017)

Testing a new GIF making method.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 27, 2017)

*banjokazooie*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 28, 2017)

8"""8  8""""8 8""""8 8""""
8   8  8    8 8    8 8   
8eee8e 8eeee8 8eeee8 8eeee
88   8 88   8 88     88   
88   8 88   8 88     88   
88   8 88   8 88     88eee


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 28, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/316399152965746699/340322492923248650/0727171935.jpg


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>



Ew fnaf


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ew fnaf


eww skiddo


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'll tell you why when I work on the ThinkPad.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 28, 2017)

(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 28, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


>



*looks at thumbnail*
don't fucking tell me that is the actual fucking rating for that piece of bloody wankin' shite.
*looks at RT page*




oh my God, I didn't expect it to be _that_ bad


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> *looks at thumbnail*
> don't fucking tell me that is the actual fucking rating for that piece of bloody wankin' shite.
> *looks at RT page*
> View attachment 93950
> oh my God, I didn't expect it to be _that_ bad


It was 0% for the first little while.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It was 0% for the first little while.



Is this movie so bad?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## SIX10 (Jul 29, 2017)

5R 2L 10R 1R 12L 1R 7L


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/LGYP9SX


----------



## Larsenv (Jul 29, 2017)

Miitopia


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UDrmnu6hVlLkx3jGdOXje_dmMeOQO3uEHDHwgY5sxyE/edit


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 29, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UDrmnu6hVlLkx3jGdOXje_dmMeOQO3uEHDHwgY5sxyE/edit


What's this?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> What's this?


things you can *D*o *O*nline *N*ow, *G*uys


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 29, 2017)

SNES Lewd Slideshow (PD)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> SNES Lewd Slideshow (PD)


I have this rom.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 29, 2017)

@MarcusD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> SNES Lewd Slideshow (PD)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2017)

*star ^/\{•;;•}/\^-Today at 1:42 PM*
nah a prebuilt is the best you can get atm anyway
stuff's happening and graphics cards are expenso rn


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 30, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> View attachment 94020


That .zip is a little corrupted but individually extracting the fifteen ROMs and readding the .sfc file extension to the files worked fine.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 30, 2017)

I LOVE PIZZA.
I HATE PEOPLE.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That .zip is a little corrupted but individually extracting the fifteen ROMs and readding the .sfc file extension to the files worked fine.


it worked 100% fine for me, just had no extensions
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

(not that I downloaded it or anything ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°))


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 30, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> it worked 100% fine for me, just had no extensions
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> (not that I downloaded it or anything ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°))


I get an "An error occurred while extracting files." message when trying to extract the folder.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I get an "An error occurred while extracting files." message when trying to extract the folder.


I use 7-Zip, maybe that's related
Or you have a corrupted download


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 30, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> I use 7-Zip, maybe that's related
> Or you have a corrupted download


The unzip CLI tool says with a checkdir error that SNES Lewd Slideshow (PD) exists within the .zip but that it's not directory... The original SNES Lewd Slideshow (PD).zip file was posted in 2015 but my version of unzip is listed as being from 2009...

edit:

The latest version of the 7z CLI tool that has .zip support throws an even less explanatory error!

```
7-Zip [32] 16.02 : Copyright (c) 1999-2016 Igor Pavlov : 2016-05-21
p7zip Version 16.02 (locale=en_US.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,32 bits,4 CPUs Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz (406E3),ASM,AES-NI)

Scanning the drive for archives:
       
ERROR: No more files
SNES Lewd Slideshow (PD).old.zip



System ERROR:
Unknown error -2147024872
```


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> The unzip CLI tool says with a checkdir error that SNES Lewd Slideshow (PD) exists within the .zip but that it's not directory... The original SNES Lewd Slideshow (PD).zip file was posted in 2015 but my version of unzip is listed as being from 2009...
> 
> edit:
> The latest version of the 7z CLI tool that has .zip support throws an even less explanatory error!
> ...


¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 30, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Like I said, extracting the fifteen ROMs one at a time with Archive Manager and adding the .sfc file extension to the files worked fine.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 30, 2017)

This is what i have done so far.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 30, 2017)

Also, the dates it lists for files in .rar files are funky.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Also, the dates it lists for files in .rar files are funky.


They were all around 1996-7 for me IIRC, which isn't funky at all
Have you not redownloaded it?

Try windoze :^)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 30, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> They were all around 1996-7 for me IIRC, which isn't funky at all


That's not what I mean at all, I'm talking about a file that usually displays a date of "01 January 1992" in Archive Manager displays a date of "15 June 2006" if the file is in a .rar.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 30, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2017)

Alright then!
I must not make my bed wait any longer. My pillow is being grumpy at the moment.

(By pillow I mean my body pillow. She's pretty comfy when she's sleeping)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/HRlHF


----------



## Larsenv (Jul 30, 2017)

.magik http://orig11.deviantart.net/e380/f/2014/100/3/8/b1_in_hd_by_tomajko-d7dz8iy.png


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2017)

@Felek666


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 31, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


----------



## Larsenv (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 31, 2017)

harvest cheddar


----------



## Termer (Jul 31, 2017)

uency up to 4.4G


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 1, 2017)

rar a -m5 -ma4 cimad.rar cimad.sh && ./cimad.sh | rar c -k cimad.rar

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

here's what cimad.sh contains

```
echo -e "8\x22\x22\x22\x228\n8    \x22 e   e eeeeeee   e  eeeee   eeeeeee e    e   eeeee eeeee eeeee      eeeee eeeee eeeee eeeee e    e\n8e     8   8 8  8  8   8  8   8   8  8  8 8    8   8   8 8   \x22 8   \x22      8   8 8   8 8   8 8   8 8    8\n88     8e  8 8e 8  8   8e 8e  8   8e 8  8 8eeee8   8eee8 8eeee 8eeee      8e  8 8eee8 8e  8 8e  8 8eeee8\n88   e 88  8 88 8  8   88 88  8   88 8  8   88     88  8    88    88      88  8 88  8 88  8 88  8   88\n88eee8 88ee8 88 8  8   88 88  8   88 8  8   88     88  8 8ee88 8ee88 88   88ee8 88  8 88ee8 88ee8   88   88\n                                                                      8"
```


----------



## Lucar (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## dude22072 (Aug 1, 2017)

76842278


----------



## fikatr (Aug 1, 2017)

iAqua said:


> http://backd00r.ca/sexy.mp4


you clickbaited me damn you


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 1, 2017)

Exclusive dealssave up to $30

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> Exclusive deals save up to $30



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Exclusive deals save up to $30

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Exclusive deals save up to $30


----------



## vinstage (Aug 1, 2017)

<dan> vinstage is probably the prettiest
<vinstage> lol
<dan> WHO ADDED HER TO THIS



Spoiler: i can explain



a cleaned up version of an interesting chatlog on my phone. i keep it to boost my narcissim


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2017)

"Words can lie, or be misunderstood. Words don't have magic, but they have power."


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> ...View attachment 94509


*I SAID*
_*data:image/jpeg;base64,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*_


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> *snip*


Wich translated is


Filo97 said:


> ...View attachment 94509


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Wich translated is


idc
data:image/jpeg;base64,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data:image/jpeg;base64,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data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)

Filo97 said:


>



...why do people snip long posts in quotes? don't they realise those collapse themselves?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> ...why do people snip long posts in quotes? don't they realise those collapse themselves?


soo true


----------



## Filo97 (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> ...why do people snip long posts in quotes? don't they realise those collapse themselves?


There are people that complain because for unknown reasons they use tapatalk


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> There are people that complain because for unknown reasons they use tapatalk


tell them to go fuck themselves and use the perfectly mobile-friendly site in a browser

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

those iOS emoji Tapatalk uses are so fucking annoying as well...


----------



## cheuble (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> tell them to go fuck themselves and use the perfectly mobile-friendly site in a browser
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> those iOS emoji Tapatalk uses are so fucking annoying as well...


I know right

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)

cheuble said:


> I know right
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


go fuck themselves and use the perfectly mobile-friendly site in a browser


----------



## cheuble (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> go fuck themselves and use the perfectly mobile-friendly site in a browser


It was a joke... I don't use Tapatalk...


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)

cheuble said:


> It was a joke... I don't use Tapatalk...


good.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 3, 2017)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> good.


Yeah tapatalk is stupid

Sent from my LG Stylo 2 V using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2017)

I think I ate a rotten chicken sandwich.

My stomach and my intestines are hurting badly.

No need to mention the liquid mess in the toilet.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2017)

Meanwhile all i have in my CTRL+V is just a desktop wallpaper.
Too bad, previously i had a C code for "Hello, world!" [nothing big, really. just

```
#include <stdio.h>
int main()  
{
printf('Hello, dirty humans! \n');

return 0;
}
```
one thingy might be of course, wrong but don't blame me.
I'm literally NEET to this thing.

Alright, I already fucked up. It's return 0; and that's all. not return(0)


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 94583


i dont get it :S


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it :S


if you don't play _Osu!_, you don't have to.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> if you don't play _Osu!_, you don't have to.


Osu!?Whats that game?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Osu!?Whats that game?


here


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

http://www.pokemon-sunmoon.com/media/uploads/sept_20_assets/lycanroc_midnight_form.png


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 4, 2017)

CID.bin


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 5, 2017)

based on the drama that's happening over at the freeShop Discord (and yes, I've posted it there)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 5, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> based on the drama that's happening over at the freeShop Discord (and yes, I've posted it there)


acces denied


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

*<[Admin]vinstage>:* lol
*<[Admin]vinstage>:* wtf
*<Unocratic-AA>:* AAAAAAAA
*<Hetalica>:* A wild Danno appears!
*<Hetalica>:* Pikachu I choose you
*<Condolence>:* what's wrong with luna what *[19:06] *LunaLikesGrass* such a mess spooghetti
<[Admin]vinstage>: *more like what's wrong with you dan and helena

apparently an interesting chat log on my clipboard.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 5, 2017)

having people dump me is my kink
i am a byesexual


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 6, 2017)

https://rvm.io/rubies/installing/


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

Ｇ Ａ Ｙ   Ｍ Ａ Ｒ Ｉ Ｏ   Ｐ Ｏ Ｒ Ｎ


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> Ｇ Ａ Ｙ   Ｍ Ａ Ｒ Ｉ Ｏ   Ｐ Ｏ Ｒ Ｎ


you mean mayro porn right?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2017)

Serious Question: why ain't this thread pinned?



Spoiler: clipboard



________________$$$$
 ______________$$____$$
 ______________$$____$$
 ______________$$____$$
 ______________$$____$$
 ______________$$____$$
 __________$$$$$$____$$$$$$
 ________$$____$$____$$____$$$$
 ________$$____$$____$$____$$__$$
 $$$$$$__$$____$$____$$____$$____$$
 $$____$$$$________________$$____$$
 $$______$$______________________$$
 __$$____$$______________________$$
 ___$$$__$$______________________$$
 ____$$__________________________$$
 _____$$$________________________$$
 ______$$______________________$$$
 _______$$$____________________$$
 ________$$____________________$$
 _________$$$________________$$$
 __________$$________________$$
 __________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 6, 2017)

Closed minded people


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 6, 2017)

shocked and slightly
Embarrassed at the sight ofeach other


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 7, 2017)

https://discord.gg/2VYTgFB


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2017)

http://dieuduciel.com/en/categories/bottled/


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)

[121 various moflex files, most of which aren't copyrighted content but i'd rather not upload 40GB of anything right now]


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 8, 2017)

0C0E02C2 - it's a Gen 4 seed for RNGing.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 8, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 8, 2017)

458882e2-cc19-4398-aa61-e5d4bcf645d5


----------



## SIX10 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 9, 2017)

hobbledehoy899

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i'm a lazy hoy


----------



## vinstage (Aug 9, 2017)

why do i always have fucking chat logs LOL
*
chris-07/30/2017*
marry me
*vinstage-07/30/2017*
sure thing


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 9, 2017)

Spoiler: large image


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 9, 2017)

https://instagram.com/p/BXg9af5l1an/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2017)

Dayfid said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BXg9af5l1an/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tapatalk is gey, and this video/gif is gay


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 9, 2017)

Round Mylar Speaker 1W 8 Ohm 20mm


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2017)

My top mission is to make people smile until I go.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 10, 2017)

eap


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 11, 2017)

romantic fulfillment


----------



## Touko White (Aug 11, 2017)

12:32 PM - Touko White: 
fuck my dell dying

shoutbox quote.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 11, 2017)

super robot monkey team hyperforce go


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 11, 2017)

345656124009086979


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 11, 2017)

http://triggered.info/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 11, 2017)

Цум ин асс.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 11, 2017)

[deleted]


(thats legit what CTRL+V was)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 11, 2017)

♂


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 12, 2017)

Ziggurat


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 12, 2017)

Zygarde-Complete @ Leftovers
Ability: Power Construct
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Atk / 252 Def
Impish Nature
- Thousand Arrows
- Rest
- Glare
- Sleep Talk


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 12, 2017)

3


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Aug 12, 2017)

The PINGAS is now a permanent PINGAS in one of my seven PINGAS

(why is this on the clipboard again?)


----------



## Dominator211 (Aug 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> -deep web link-


HAH
caught you i knew you went there!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 12, 2017)

Dominator211 said:


> HAH
> caught you i knew you went there!!!


?


----------



## Dominator211 (Aug 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> ?


message me on the discord


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 12, 2017)

.5mm pitch 4pin ffc connectors


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Dominator211 (Aug 12, 2017)

*ASUS GTX1080Ti Poseidon*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2017)

imagine dropping and shattering a frozen pizza


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 13, 2017)

202017738275


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 13, 2017)

https://discord.gg/bxv2H5f


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://discord.gg/bxv2H5f


*Ahem 
Children, We call this "Shameless self Advertisement"


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 13, 2017)

R4i Gold 3DS RTS


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 13, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 14, 2017)

OS: Windows 10 Home
System type: 64-bit operating system, x64-based processor
Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon:tm: HD Graphics 1.30 GHz
Installed RAM: 2.00 GB (1.60 usable)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 14, 2017)

within these walls


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 14, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/posts/7512091/


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 14, 2017)

LK320920258CN


----------



## pwsincd (Aug 14, 2017)

warrior


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Aug 15, 2017)

http://pic.nperf.com/r/160873401-CHSkLlbT.png


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 15, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok, I just found out the eShop updates at 9am PST, 12 PM EST. So, no Sonic Mania on Switch for another 11 hours. For fuck sake, @Nintendo!— Rodrigo Molinsky (@rodrigomolinsky) August 15, 2017


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Aug 15, 2017)

Motionless in White, Falling in Reverse, Escape the Fate, Linkin Park, Three Days Grace, Picturesque, Sleeping with Sirens, System of a Down, My Chemical Romance, Panic! At the Disco, Bring Me The Horizon, and a few others I'm probably forgetting lurk in my Dropbox.  I'm totally copying this because it took way too much brain power, lol.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2017)

>post-7.0.5 Luma instead of CorbenikFW or CakesFW


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 15, 2017)

view it - in Etika's case he clicked on something b


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 15, 2017)

ghetto pen


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 15, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> view it - in Etika's case he clicked on something b


Are you a  J O Y C O N B O Y  too?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 15, 2017)

She lays in bed at night and that is when I make my call. 
But when she stares at me, she can't see nothing at all, 
Because, you see, I can't take no shape or form. 
It's been three long years since I've been gone.…


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 16, 2017)

You can't believe it, a dick in your palm


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You can't believe it, a dick in your palm


That's hot


CTRL+V:
content://media/external/file/25738


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 16, 2017)

http://thefederalist.com/2016/11/17...mass-hysteria-similar-1980s-era-junk-science/


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 16, 2017)

[REDACTED]


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 16, 2017)

:b:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 16, 2017)

http://www.myabandonware.com/media/files/games/d/diablo_windows_0g1x.zip


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## SANIC (Aug 16, 2017)

http://ifunny.co/fun/3FkIqdb35


----------



## Touko White (Aug 16, 2017)

http://i.pi.gy/rO0e.png


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 16, 2017)

*http://cypher-media.com/repo/*
*
It's a Kodi plugin repository.*


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 17, 2017)

4.12.7-1-zen


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 18, 2017)

i'm dicko


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 18, 2017)

1915


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2017)

ntrboot in the guide


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 18, 2017)

what the fuck is kraftwerk doing with their first four albums


----------



## Touko White (Aug 18, 2017)

This problem occurs because the boot firmware on the computer generates lots of memory fragmentation.

Note Not all "BlInitializeLibrary failed XXX" errors are caused by this issue.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2017)

3DS, Wii U and Vita literally only got this far in regards of piracy because some cool guy leaked shit. You're gonna need to hope pretty badly the same happens on Switch. Devs nowadays are a bunch of attention-hungry tumblrinas who then play along when their shit get leaked so they can stay relevant.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2017)

NEIN ICH TRAGE KEINE LEDERHOSE


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 18, 2017)

*now look at this nest*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 19, 2017)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091108141611AAs4oCe


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 19, 2017)

This is hillarious


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

<moonlight>  so i can try to breed it with my roserade

    <jamiedignam>    Breed it with yourself

    <jamiedignam>    xd

    <moonlight>    idk

    <moonlight>    no u


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 19, 2017)

RetroHandhelds


----------



## drenal (Aug 19, 2017)

https://www.se7ensins.com/forums/th...ch-1-40-along-with-modded-dm-outfits.1666550/

I have no shame


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


biggest load of BS I have heard in my life lmao


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2017)

drenal said:


> https://www.se7ensins.com/forums/th...ch-1-40-along-with-modded-dm-outfits.1666550/
> 
> I have no shame


Screenshot please, require login


----------



## drenal (Aug 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Screenshot please, require login


It's a post on another forum on a money glitch for GTA online. Once again, I have no shame.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 19, 2017)

, 5cm per second


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> , 5cm per second


What was that information from? Growth of a penis turning on?


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 19, 2017)

kys is good for your skin


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2017)

Window only
/usr/bin/gnome-screenshot --clipboard --border-effect=none --interactive --window
Fullscreen
/usr/bin/gnome-screenshot --clipboard --interactive
System Monitor
/usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 20, 2017)

https://www.polycase.com/sl-57p


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an off-hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I'd something more to say

Home, home again
I like to be here when I can
When I come home cold and tired
It's good to warm my bones beside the fire
Far away, across the field
The tolling of the iron bell
Calls the faithful to their knees
To hear the softly spoken magic spell


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

My new avatar


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> My new avatar


Gay


just kidding


----------



## Touko White (Aug 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Gay
> 
> 
> just kidding


lol.
yes it is kinda crapo but I'm new to making stuff like this


----------



## drenal (Aug 20, 2017)

Time for more song lyrics
Breathe, breathe in the air
Don't be afraid to care
Leave but don't leave me
Look around, choose your own ground
For long you live and high you fly
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry
And all your touch and all you see
Is all your life will ever be
Run, rabbit run
Dig that hole, forget the sun
And when at last the work is done
Don't sit down, it's time to dig another one
For long you live and high you fly
But only if you ride the tide
And balanced on the biggest wave
You race towards an early grave


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 20, 2017)

pacman -Syu


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 20, 2017)

TM035KDH03-39


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 20, 2017)

instructions unclear, dick stuck in my butt??? will I get pregenants?


what is wrong with me


----------



## pokecrafter1551 (Aug 20, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 21, 2017)

317970678706077696


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 21, 2017)

Aero the AcroBat


----------



## HCartin (Aug 21, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/video_redire...62A74&source=misc&id=257493111325864&__tn__=F

WTF?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 21, 2017)

HCartin said:


> https://m.facebook.com/video_redirect/?src=https://video.fsyq1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/18455440_718252185020917_870284537379160064_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjMwMCwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoic3ZlX3NkIn0%3D&oh=f85828efe333b32f98418139192cb98d&oe=59462A74&source=misc&id=257493111325864&__tn__=F
> 
> WTF?


>Newcomer
>Patron
:thinking:


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)

http://belial.blarzwurst.de/gbpaper/paper.pdf


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Briyoda (Aug 21, 2017)

490479


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)

have you checked continuity?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 21, 2017)

First off, don't assume that our rules are the same as other boards. Just because spammy posts are OK on another board doesn't mean that they are here.<br><br>However, most of the rules aren't that hard to follow, and as long as you keep them in mind you should be all right.
    <br><br><b>DO:</b><ol>
    <li>Follow the rules the local mods put out for their forums.
    <li>LISTEN to the admins when they warn you.
    <li>Enjoy yourself, and post frequently while obeying the rules.
    <li>Use proper grammar and avoid l33t speak and AOL-speak (u, ur, y, in place of words such as you, you're, why). It's a good way to gain respect.
    <li>Exercise common sense when posting.
    <li>Exercise caution when posting threads about controversial topics such as religion.
    </ol><br><b>DON'T:</b><ol>
    <li>Spam
    <li>Insult/bash video game systems and games without a perfectly good reason. (i.e. "DUD U SUCK IF U HAVE GAMCUB UR A GAY PKEMON KIDDIE")
    <li>Be a bigot. Hateful, discriminating, or homophobic remarks are not welcome on this board. (DUDE THATS GAY STFU UR GAY)
    <li>Bump (post in) old or outdated threads.
    <li>Create multiple accounts unless authorized to by an admin (for testing reasons, etc.). Creating a second account when banned will result in a permanent ban from the board.
    <li>Ask any questions on the board that are answered in this FAQ.
    <li>Post threads regarding layout testing. You can preview your layout in your user profile.
    <li>Stick around if you hate this board. We don't want people going THIS BOARD SUX LOLOLOLOLOLOL DIE OF HIV.
    <li>Act like the board is a chat room (post messages like "HEY ACMLM", "I AGREE", "Whats up?", or similar messages directed to people). This is what private messages are for.
    <li>FLAME, or purposely try to be an ass to people.
    <li>Expect this board to be a utopia. People won't respect you if you act stupid or act as if you're better than everyone else.
    <li>Ask to be a mod, suck up, or act like a mod. It's the quickest way NOT to get what you want.
    <li>Threaten to hack the board. Chances are you can't. Besides, we have a few real hackers on staff who test the board constantly for any security problems.
    <li>Post porn. Permaban on the spot.
    <li>Post rom/warez links on the board. You're free to exchange links with others through private messages, but do not post them out in the open.
    <li>Join the board with the sole intent of advertising your site/service/etc.
    <li>Respond to a spammer attack/obvious flame. If it's obvious that the post/thread in question will be deleted, don't post and make fun of the person or ask for the post/thread to be taken care of.
    </ol><br>Keep in mind that you are fully responsible for your own account. 

was copying the acmlm's board rules for my own board because I am unoriginal.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Xathya (Aug 21, 2017)

r


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 21, 2017)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 96532


Should have gone with BSD license.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)

"sudoWeedo"


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/gbatemp-nds-homebrew-bounty.59/


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 22, 2017)

wtf youtube


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 22, 2017)

https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/339837422470955018/349646169103925259/gay.png


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2017)

*ili9341*


----------



## drenal (Aug 22, 2017)

http://shop.pinkfloyd.com/product/X3CTPF74/moonrise-prism-eclipse-t-shirt?cp=84221_84328_84329


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 96619


Stop stalking BORTZ


----------



## drenal (Aug 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 96619


Is that a Pink Floyd Wikipedia tab I see?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> Is that a Pink Floyd Wikipedia tab I see?


Yep


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 23, 2017)

nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)

Here's what is on mine.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)

```
#!/bin/sh
sudo fallocate -l 12g /mnt/12GiB
sudo chmod 600 /mnt/12GiB
sudo mkswap /mnt/12GiB
sudo swapon /mnt/12GiB
echo '/mnt/12GiB swap swap defaults 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
```


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

```
echo alias fucking=\"sudo\" >> ~/.bashrc
```


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)

```
-`
                  .o+`                  OS: Arch Linux
                 `ooo/                  DE: Cinnamon 3.4.6
                `+oooo:                 Packages: 1139
               `+oooooo:                Shell: bash 4.4.12
               -+oooooo+:               Kernel: Linux 4.12.8-2-ARCH
             `/:-:++oooo+:
            `/++++/+++++++:
           `/++++++++++++++:
          `/+++ooooooooooooo/`
         ./ooosssso++osssssso+`
        .oossssso-````/ossssss+`
       -osssssso.      :ssssssso.       Model: HP ENVY x360 m6 Convertible
      :osssssss/        osssso+++.      CPU: Intel i5-6200U (4) @ 2.800GHz [110.3°F]
     /ossssssss/        +ssssooo/-      CPU Usage: 17% [--=============]
   `/ossssso+/:-        -:/+osssso+-    Memory: 3397MiB / 7908MiB [------=========]
  `+sso+:-`                 `.-/+oso:   Disk (/): 62G / 458G (14%) [--=============]
 `++:.                           `-/+/  Uptime: 5 hours, 54 minutes
 .`                                 `/
```


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

```
-```````````                  [email protected]
          `-+/------------.`              -----------------
       .---:mNo---------------.           OS: Solus x86_64
     .-----yMMMy:---------------.         Model: GL552VW 1.0
   `------oMMMMMm/----------------`       Kernel: 4.12.8-13.current
  .------/MMMMMMMN+----------------.      Uptime: 5 hours, 27 mins
.------/NMMMMMMMMm-+/--------------.      Packages: 780
`------/NMMMMMMMMMN-:mh/-------------`    Shell: bash 4.3.42
.-----/NMMMMMMMMMMM:-+MMd//oso/:-----.    Resolution: 1920x1080
-----/NMMMMMMMMMMMM+--mMMMh::smMmyo:--    DE: Budgie
----+NMMMMMMMMMMMMMo--yMMMMNo-:yMMMMd/.   Theme: Flat-Plat [GTK2/3]
.--oMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMy--yMMMMMMh:-yMMMy-`   Icons: Papirus-Dark [GTK2/3]
`-sMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMh--dMMMMMMMd:/Ny+y.    Terminal: gnome-terminal
`-/+osyhhdmmNNMMMMMm-/MMMMMMMmh+/ohm+     CPU: Intel i7-6700HQ (8) @ 3.500GHz
  .------------:://+-/++++++oshddys:      GPU: Intel Integrated Graphics
   -hhhhyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhddddhysssso-       GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M
    `:ossssssyysssssssssssssssso:`        Memory: 2901MiB / 16009MiB
      `:+ssssssssssssssssssss+-
         `-/+ssssssssssso+/-`                                     
              `.-----..`
```


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> ```
> -```````````                  [email protected]
> `-+/------------.`              -----------------
> .---:mNo---------------.           OS: Solus x86_64
> ...


That's just screenfetch, right?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That's just screenfetch, right?


That was neofetch, but with default settings.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> neofetch, but with default settings


God, I can't believe that somebody would actually inflict that upon themselves.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> God, I can't believe that somebody would actually inflict that upon themselves.


I was too lazy to customize


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I was too lazy to customize


Want to use a version of my neofetch config file that's optimised for the Solus logo?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Want to use a version of my neofetch config file that's optimised for the Solus logo?


Sure thing.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sure thing.


I'll get on that and post it here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


```
print_info() {
    info cols
    info "OS" distro
    info "DE" de
    info "Packages" packages
    info "Shell" shell
    info "Kernel" kernel
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info cols
    info "Model" model
    info "CPU" cpu
    info "CPU Usage" cpu_usage
    info "Memory" memory
    info "Disk" disk
    info "Uptime" uptime
}
os_arch="off"
kernel_shorthand="off"
uptime_shorthand="off"
cpu_temp="F"
block_range=(0 0)
block_width=0
block_height=0
cpu_display="infobar"
memory_display="infobar"
disk_display="infobar"
gap=2
config_version="3.0.1"
```
@VinsCool, you'll want to save this in ~/.config/neofetch/config (config just being a plain text file.)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'll get on that and post it here.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


For some reason it wasn't filling all lines, it cut at the window borders. So I slightly changed it.


```
-```````````
          `-+/------------.`             OS: Solus
       .---:mNo---------------.          DE: Budgie
     .-----yMMMy:---------------.        Packages: 780
   `------oMMMMMm/----------------`      Shell: bash 4.3.42
  .------/MMMMMMMN+----------------.     Kernel: Linux 4.12.8-13.current
 .------/NMMMMMMMMm-+/--------------.
`------/NMMMMMMMMMN-:mh/-------------`
.-----/NMMMMMMMMMMM:-+MMd//oso/:-----.
-----/NMMMMMMMMMMMM+--mMMMh::smMmyo:--
----+NMMMMMMMMMMMMMo--yMMMMNo-:yMMMMd/.
.--oMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMy--yMMMMMMh:-yMMMy-`
`-sMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMh--dMMMMMMMd:/Ny+y.
`-/+osyhhdmmNNMMMMMm-/MMMMMMMmh+/ohm+    Model: GL552VW 1.0
  .------------:://+-/++++++oshddys:     CPU: i7-6700HQ (8) @ 3.500GHz [52.0°C]
   -hhhhyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhddddhysssso-      CPU Usage: 12% [========]
    `:ossssssyysssssssssssssssso:`       Memory: 3005MiB / 16009MiB [-=======]
      `:+ssssssssssssssssssss+-          Disk (/): 7.4G / 12G (68%) [-----===]
         `-/+ssssssssssso+/-`            Uptime: 6 hours, 14 minutes
              `.-----..`
```


```
print_info() {
    info cols
    info "OS" distro
    info "DE" de
    info "Packages" packages
    info "Shell" shell
    info "Kernel" kernel
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info line_break
    info cols
    info "Model" model
    info "CPU" cpu
    info "CPU Usage" cpu_usage
    info "Memory" memory
    info "Disk" disk
    info "Uptime" uptime

    info line_break
    info cols
    info line_break
}
os_arch="off"
kernel_shorthand="off"
uptime_shorthand="off"
cpu_shorthand="on"
cpu_temp="C"
block_range=(0 0)
block_width=0
block_height=0
bar_length=8
cpu_display="infobar"
memory_display="infobar"
disk_display="infobar"
gap=2
config_version="3.0.1"
```


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> For some reason it wasn't filling all lines, it cut at the window borders.


I only use fullscreen terminals and haven't seen the dimension listing for yours so unforgettably I couldn't optimize for that.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I only use fullscreen terminals and haven't seen the dimension listing for yours so unforgettably I couldn't optimize for that.


Well I optimised it


----------



## Touko White (Aug 24, 2017)

SNESamp


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

Touko White said:


> SNESamp


I approve of this.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I approve of this.


x')
It's the reason I have WinAMP installed. I might look for some other plugins for other games consoles too in the future x')


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

Touko White said:


> x')
> It's the reason I have WinAMP installed. I might look for some other plugins for other games consoles too in the future x')


You might want to try XMplay. It supports Winamp plugins as well, but it's infinitely better.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You might want to try XMplay. It supports Winamp plugins as well, but it's infinitely better.


Oh cool! Thanks for the suggestion x')


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 24, 2017)

US 3.5"inch TFT LCD Car Rear View Digital Monitor DVD VCR 2CHs Video Gadgets HOT


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 24, 2017)

$leaderboard


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


is there really an anime like that?
if so, name?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> is there really an anime like that?
> if so, name?


Not really. It was a random image I found on twitter. it's obviously edited too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Not really. It was a random image I found on twitter. it's obviously edited too.
> 
> View attachment 96803


awww


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 25, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 25, 2017)

http://blog.darlinghq.org/2017/08/lessons-learned-while-building.html


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


I'd like to see other things in her mouth


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 25, 2017)

f2b10c


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'd like to see other things in her mouth


fuck's sake


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 25, 2017)

Interesting team I faced.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 25, 2017)

Majeye-


----------



## Touko White (Aug 25, 2017)

https://github.com/jpmac26/LazyShell


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 25, 2017)

japanese


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 25, 2017)

DOOM/II/ULTIMATE/FINAL/64/CHEX/QUAKE/DUKE
Gameplay, WADs/Maps/Mods, Source Ports
All other retro FPS welcome
~~ Let's post like gentlemen ~~


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 25, 2017)

worbla


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> fuck's sake


Exactly


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Exactly


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


Admit it, you want to see it too


CTRL+V
content://media/external/file/27944


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 26, 2017)

My clipboard had a North Korea flag emoji in it, but that doesn't show on GBATemp. So just imagine it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 26, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> My clipboard had a North Korea flag emoji in it, but that doesn't show on GBATemp. So just imagine it.


@TheKingy34


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 26, 2017)

https://discord.gg/2VYTgFB


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 26, 2017)

J. R. "Bob" Dobbs


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 26, 2017)

At050tn33


----------



## drenal (Aug 26, 2017)

Jones' BBQ Foot Massage


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 26, 2017)

>I can finally play as a cybermage in Lithium
Oh yeah baby


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 27, 2017)

On the Eve of the Apocalypse - (the air choked with horsehair) - the Four Horsemen betray their steeds - slitting open the animal throats - and in doing so release the Second Great Deluge - Horsegore - Infinite Divisibles Split - an infinity of open sewers - the Four then fashion an immense earthmoving device from the collective jawbones - The Horse Rotorvator - with which to plough up the waiting world - (ROTA turns through 180° to TARO) - wheels replace horses - Dark Horses Run - Dark Horses Run Deep - and Hell is paved with horseflesh... (we plough the fields and scatter Our Dead Steeds on the land)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

If you're curious...

Arcanine (F) @ Lucky Egg
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe
Ability: Justified
Level: 100
Shiny: Yes
Jolly Nature
- Flare Blitz
- Close Combat
- Iron Tail
- Crunch


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2017)

```
sudo eopkg rebuild-db
```

That was a life saver, I thought python was broken. Turns out EOPKG uses python, and that explained the weird error I got.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> ```
> sudo eopkg rebuild-db
> ```
> 
> That was a life saver, I thought python was broken. Turns out EOPKG uses python, and that explained the weird error I got.


I can't tell how much of this is pasted.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I can't tell how much of this is pasted.


Probably just the command


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I can't tell how much of this is pasted.


the code block is.
below was an additional comment.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Probably just the command





VinsCool said:


> the code block is.
> below was an additional comment.


That's sort of what I thought.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

サソ


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 27, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheLonelyGoomba


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 27, 2017)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk Plus


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 27, 2017)

```
echo -e "\e[1m\e[96m                   -\x60\n                  .o+\x60\n                 \x60ooo/\n                \x60+oooo:\n               \x60+oooooo:\n               -+oooooo+:\n             \x60/:-:++oooo+:\n            \x60/++++/+++++++:\n           \x60/++++++++++++++:\n          \x60/+++ooooooooooooo/\x60\n         ./ooosssso++osssssso+\x60\n        .oossssso-\x60\x60\x60\x60/ossssss+\x60\n       -osssssso.      :ssssssso.\n      :osssssss/        osssso+++.\n     /ossssssss/        +ssssooo/-\n   \x60/ossssso+/:-        -:/+osssso+-\n  \x60+sso+:-\x60                 \x60.-/+oso:\n \x60++:.                           \x60-/+/\n .\x60                                 \x60/\e[0m"
```


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 27, 2017)

*.O.*


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

My No Holds Barred Competition team.

Pheromosa @ Life Orb
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SpA / 252 Spe
Ability: Beast Boost
Level: 100
Naive Nature
- Low Kick
- U-turn
- Ice Beam
- Rapid Spin

Lopunny (F) @ Lopunnite
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe
Ability: Limber
Level: 100
Jolly Nature
- Low Kick
- Return
- Fake Out
- Ice Punch

Magearna @ Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Def / 252 SpD
Ability: Soul-Heart
Level: 100
Calm Nature
- Fleur Cannon
- Volt Switch
- Heart Swap
- Pain Split

Tapu Lele @ Choice Scarf
IVs: 30 Atk / 30 SpA / 30 Spe
EVs: 252 SpA / 4 SpD / 252 Spe
Ability: Psychic Surge
Level: 100
Timid Nature
- Psychic
- Moonblast
- Hidden Power [Fire]
- Focus Blast

Shaymin-Sky @ Choice Scarf
IVs: 30 Atk / 30 Def
EVs: 4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
Ability: Serene Grace
Level: 100
Modest Nature
- Seed Flare
- Air Slash
- Hidden Power [Ice]
- Healing Wish

Zygarde @ Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Atk / 252 Def
Ability: Power Construct
Level: 100
Impish Nature
- Thousand Arrows
- Rest
- Glare
- Sleep Talk


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> My No Holds Barred Competition team.
> 
> Pheromosa @ Life Orb
> EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SpA / 252 Spe
> ...


That's hot


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's hot



Yeah but I'm proof that it's about how you use it, and my record was 27-18, I always average 60-65% in wins, and I always do hot on day 1, tank on day 2, and it's a mix trying to end on a good note in day 3. It's consistent with who I'm paired with. I peaked in the mid or late 1600s, and once that happened, day 2 basically, tanked. I do love that team though, also common are Japanese players with unique, creative, deadly teams, some though are common, others are fucking annoying, and that's not Japan-exclusive. Most interesting matches, a team of all Liligants, a team of 3 Mimikyus and 3 Celesteelas, and team of the 4 Deoxys forms, a Sableye and a Spiritomb. A rain team shut me down BIG time, which was interesting, and my last match, I knowingly fumbled towards the end, but before that, fucking Porygon2 froze my Magearna! It was already weakened from Close Combat Marshadow. By the way, Marshadow roamed around, not as frequent as I expected, but that's why I had Scarf Lele and M-Lopunny, they're the best checks against it, Magearna and Zygarde can tank its STAB moves.

Anyways, I'm speaking too much about this, you get the idea. Love the concept, wished they opened it to up so all legendaries qualify, I would've definitely favored Mega Rayquaza.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/224292457263792130/351542872132157460/test.mkv


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 28, 2017)

-nsfw link-


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 28, 2017)

I take it there's no hope for that orange container?


Dionicio3 said:


> -nsfw link-


Post that shit up on TNS.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)

Item#5185  (HDMI adapter board - IIx) (2x8 connector - for the Pluto-IIx and Pluto-IIx HDMI boards only)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I take it there's no hope for that orange container?
> Post that shit up on TNS.


I posted it before in nsfw-furry


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 28, 2017)

-comical fisting image, not exactly nsfw but i won't risk it-


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


oh


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2017)

> sudo nautilus


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/111596/en-us


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 30, 2017)

ú


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Aug 30, 2017)

29 threads and 69 posts total
69 new posts today, 7 last hour


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2017)

> *dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

fuck
shit
bitch
cunt
asshole
cock
fucker
asshole
ass
booty
bootyfuq
[email protected]
F|_|ck
Fck
$h|t
$hit
@sshole
@ss
Gay
[email protected]
pussy
[email protected]
pssy
banfuck
cancerous
Cancer
idiot
faggot
[email protected]
fggot
bullshit
bllshit
b||$h|t
bll$hit
dick
d!ck
£o£k
D1ck
Dck
fo ck
fock
Gtfo
STFU
fuc
boobs
tits
b00bs
B00ty
Bty
Bbs
Retard
n****
n****
n!gger
n!gga
poop
boring
unsubbed
bastard
ba$tard
baztard
azz
fucktard
Moron
kys
prick
pin
clickbaiter
clickbait
copycat
loser
lozer
1ozer
klickbait
klikbait
@$$hole
Bish
Betch
Botch
b!tch
clickbaiting
edited
virus
malware
malicius
sucks
egoistical
fuk
shet
shiz
fuq
foq
noob
nub
Nob
diq
dik
cok
cqck
unsubscribed
die
vagina
penis
cuck
fatty
jerk
cheater
[email protected]
hacker
FAKE!
fake
faker
crybaby
stupid
arse
fag
fags
bobs
faggy
survey
scam
scammer
aimboter
wallhacker
wallhack
aimbot
scamming
lesbian
|esb!ian
lesb!an
Bollocks
bo||ocks
bo!!ocks
C!nt
c1nt
motherfucker
mamafucker
mamafuq
twat
whore
[email protected]
Tvat
vhore
Wwhore
slut
$lut
bull$hit
bu11$hit
bu11shit
buii$hit
pr1ck
pr!ck
s1ut
s!ut
$lut
$1ut
$!ut
$|ut
cocksucker
[email protected]
F$$£€
hoe
H0e
wh0re
vh0re
Cont
Gey
losar
thrash
thresh
tresh
pieceofshit
shiet
fuke
fuku
fukyou
fuckyou
fuyou
fu
fu
shait
fanboy
fags
fag
[email protected]
[email protected]
@r$e
thrash

This video sucks
this video is cancerous
cancerous videoCancer
fuck you idiot
you fucker
sub me and i'll sub you
like my video
mind subscribing to me?
th|s V|deo iz cancerous
quit youtube you fucker
your channel sucks
your channel is the worst i've ever heard of
subscribe to me and i'll like your video
dude you seriusly suck
u suck
ur vid sucks
ur vid suzks
fuzk u
fo ck
I just said the letter "F"
seriusly gtfo
Shut the **** up
"F" you
F you
fu you
fuc you
you are a n****
Shut up n****
$hut |_|p N!gger
$hut up N1gger
$hut up n!gger
ugly name
your video is ugly
your vid is ugly
delete this video
Fuck off
report your gay vid
report you
your video is boring
your vid is boring
this is boring
delete this video it's a piece of trash
trash video
i am unsubscribing you right now
i am unsubscribing you
i am reporting you
fat loser
fat moron
go die
kill yourself
hey check out this:
check this out it's awesome:
pin me
pin this comment
this is a copyright video
you might get copyrighted
you stole the video!
stolen video
noob stealing videos
you are a loser
your video is a loser
i hope you get banned for this
i hope you get banned
you just got reported
biggest clickbait
stop clickbaiting!
stop clickbaiting
go to hell
you deserved a dislike
you deserve to get dislikes
how about you delete this video
your channel is a failure
guys i present you the biggest loser of all
what a nice clickbait
what a nice scam
what a nice bullshit video
your videos are boring
you should go hang yourself
go hang yourself
hang yourself
get nightmares
i hope you get nightmares
get nightmares
someone's gonna pay you a visit tonight
you are a pig
little jerk
sick moron
go fall from a building
go fall
Racist loser
Your video is a total failure
Your video is a failure
one word FAIL
worst video i've ever seen
worst video
worst video ive ever seen
your channel needs to be taken down
edited video
malicius site
foq you
you're black
black nub
youre black
sub me
subscribe to me
subscribe me
like my video
like mah video
like one of my videos
like one of my video
garbage video
i disliked your video
i disliked
go to hell
burn in hell
die in hell
murder you
you're annoying
you are annoying
quit being so annoying
hello sexy lady
you are fat kid
i hope you die
just kill yourself idiot
a hand grips you on the shoulder and then spins you around
you're a jerk
fake video
faker than
faker than tits
faker than my ass
faker than bob the builder
faker than a girl's ass
faker than your mom
your mom
that's your mom
thats your mom
your mama
go cry to your mama
go cry to your mom
go cry kid
HAHAHHA CRY CRY
CRY KID
you're stupid
youre stupid
rosalina fags
complete an offer
complete a offer
this is a scam
you used aimbot
you used wallhack
aimbot wallhack
screw you
this isnt your video
this isn't your video

*adf.ly*
*bit.ly*
*twitter.com*
*disq.us*
*t.co*
*facebook.com*
*plus.google.com*
*goo.gl*
*www.instagram.com*
f*ck
sh*t
nintendo fags
xbox fanboy
playstation fags
yoshi fags
playstation fanboy
minecraft pleb
why are you playing this shitty game?
why are you
why do you
why did you
who are you
unfunny
not funny
wasn't funny
is not funny
isn't funny
wasnt funny
isnt funny
trash
fuck you
shut the fuck up
shut da fak up
you suck
rosalina
crash bandicoot
go fuck yourself
rat kid
waste of time
bad.
lame
garbage
boring
overrated
kill yourself
reads video title:
your video is
your video is *****
stop cheating
stop hacking
childish
is for kids
are for kids
***** is for kids
***** are for kids
you son of a bitch
you deserve
you deserved
you deserved to be
i hope you *****
mario hacker
boooooooooo
reported
reported for
[email protected]
ch€ater
chea7er
horse shit
cow shit
*shit
piece of shit
dumbass
dickhead
shite
sheit
shiet
i hate you
i h8 u
hacker.
hackers
hacking
*hack
hack*
*hack*
I CALL HAX
show off
ASMR
dab
stop doing
stop it
what's the point
whats the point
what is the point
what's the point of
pointless
useless video
are u blind
are you blind
weeb
weeaboo
死ぬ
fetish
faget
fuck off
leet haxor
l33t hax0r
1337 h4x0r
haxor
hax
hax0r
delete this
delete this video
delete this video!!!!
delete your video
delete your videos
delete your vid
delete this vid
delete this channel
delete your channel
worst video ever
FTW
your FTW
you're FTW
fake
fake and gay
fake & gay
gfys
fys
ugly
ugly face
ugly video
ugly name
pussies
pussys
i don't give a fuck
i dont give a fuck
end your life
normie
normies
normy
normys
autism
autistic
cruel
cruelty
kill this
what's your problem
your problem





My anti swear list for YouTube comment management


----------



## Touko White (Aug 30, 2017)

bit unnecessary isn't it? just set comments to approved on your videos...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

well, I don't want any offensive comments including "f*ck you" so my audience can't see these, but I only approve comments if it's not inappropriate (example: this is fucking awesome!)


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## jimmyj (Aug 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> fuck's sake


He's right though  and I approve that post


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 31, 2017)

@everyone Please excuse my bad photoshop skills. Also, please excuse the fact that I had to use JPEG because the PNG image was too large.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 31, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/members/bluefox-gui.382472/


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 31, 2017)

Bro Please


----------



## Giodude (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 31, 2017)

holy motherfucking shitballs
I'm done
I'm fucking done


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 31, 2017)

http://kotaku.com/space-girls-1798581463


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hot_Water.rar


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 31, 2017)

http://www.sacbee.com/entertainment/article170365507.html


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 1, 2017)

http://misc.flogisoft.com/bash/tip_colors_and_formatting


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 1, 2017)

:kappa:


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 2, 2017)

python3 -m pip install -U https://github.com/Rapptz/discord.py/archive/master.zip#egg=discord.py[voice]


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 97463


ogg

More like

egg


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> ogg
> 
> More like
> 
> egg


Eggman approves.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 2, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 2, 2017)

content://media/external/file/34850


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 2, 2017)

s citrus3000psi's


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 2, 2017)

cum slut anal


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 2, 2017)

xauth -b


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> ogg
> 
> More like
> 
> egg





VinsCool said:


> Eggman approves.



steven ogg doesnt approuve


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 2, 2017)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/gyy9n7/quiz-did-donald-trump-or-tommy-wiseau-say-these-quotes

9/10 on that, satisfied with that.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/semi-wo...s-to-iso-and-back.455812/page-13#post-7554953


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 4, 2017)

*/proc/cpuinfo*


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## pokecrafter1551 (Sep 4, 2017)

(5÷50)360+31

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-to-hack-your-360.334203/


----------



## drenal (Sep 4, 2017)

This is my new phone ringtone.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> This is my new phone ringtone.



The accents gives it a charm.
1/10 for the effort.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 4, 2017)

](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernels#Official_packages)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 4, 2017)

A romhack by gigax571 that uses a lot of random new blocks not seen in the original Super Mario World, and makes very little sense overall.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 4, 2017)

What kind of street do monsters like to live on? A dead end


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2017)

Linux 4.12.10-15.current


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2017)

4285F4


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 5, 2017)

start9


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0ByTwO9RvVNOOTW1fbHFHZ3ZEOHc


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/arnm66urhd78snn/_confusion_.mod.mp3?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml4yyf0rdmuk9s0/_blind_flying_.mod.mp3?dl=0


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 5, 2017)

*Bourne shell*


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 5, 2017)

Engrampa


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Termer (Sep 5, 2017)

*HP Laptop EliteBook 8740W*


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ni...684055?hash=item33c878ad97:g:BnIAAOSw~AVYn5ge


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2017)

*[Guide] ili9341 *


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 5, 2017)

head -c 122125 /dev/urandom >dummy


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2017)

Or like Clue, they have to work towards an objective, maybe like Labyrinth; you have to get relics, while trying to mess up your apponet by moving the board pieces. 

Either Way im interested to see where this goes


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 5, 2017)

Spoiler: Fire Emblem Warriors News



-When you promote you can get new skills and your stats increase. Characters might also get new weapons (Rowan has a lance in the picture)

-Rowan promotes to Master Lord and can be seen holding a lance

-Teasing master proofs by saying “Wonder if you’ll be able to get them (master proofs) on the battlefield?”

-You will need materials to get new skills (for example, for Luna you need Chrom’s Leather Belt)

-Materials are dropped by defeating characters on the battlefield

-The better the skills, the more rare materials you’ll need

-Up to three skills can be equipped

-Skills are normally limited to each character, but if characters increase their bonds, they can get skills from other characters

-Badges make a return (similar to Hyrule Warriors)

-Badges change with each character

-Like skills, you need materials to unlock badges

-Validar is confirmed

-History Mode confirmed

—> Seems to be based on the original games

-In History Mode, you control characters on a 2D map

-If a unit meets an enemy unit on the 2D map, a Warriors-style battle will initiate and you’ll have to complete certain conditions

-Bosses will appear in History Mode

-There will be conversations and full voices in History Mode, just like in Story Mode

-There is a Shadow Dragon map


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2017)

http://www.batteryspace.com/polymer...18-5wh-10-0a-rate-----un38-3-passed-ndgr.aspx


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121611468285?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2017)

﷽


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 6, 2017)

Well, that's a little gay, don't you think?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2017)

*Pam8403 Audio amp*


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 7, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/6ifv3k/zerophone_a_raspberry_pi_smartphone/dj6jtjy/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2017)

OGLE-2014-BLG-0124L b


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 7, 2017)

What do you call it when you mix Literature with alcohol ?



Tequila mocking bird


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2017)

https://homestuck.bandcamp.com/track/song-of-skaia


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 7, 2017)

Apache (Pelipper) (F) @ Damp Rock
IVs: 0 Atk
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Def / 6 SpA
Ability: Drizzle
Level: 100
Shiny: Yes
Bold Nature
- Defog
- Tailwind
- Hurricane
- Hydro Pump

Throat Slice (Kartana) @ Choice Band
EVs: 252 Atk / 6 SpD / 252 Spe
Ability: Beast Boost
Level: 100
Adamant Nature
- Leaf Blade
- Razor Leaf
- Smart Strike
- Sacred Sword

Koko Butter (Tapu Koko) @ Life Orb
EVs: 252 SpA / 6 SpD / 252 Spe
Ability: Electric Surge
Level: 100
Timid Nature
- Dazzling Gleam
- Volt Switch
- Taunt
- Thunder

Mom's Pain (Marowak-Alola) (F) @ Thick Club
IVs: 14 SpA
EVs: 252 Atk / 6 SpD / 252 Spe
Ability: Lightning Rod
Level: 100
Shiny: Yes
Adamant Nature
- Bonemerang
- Shadow Bone
- Will-O-Wisp
- Protect

Unsquishable (Araquanid) (M) @ Rocky Helmet
EVs: 94 HP / 164 Atk / 252 SpD
Ability: Water Bubble
Level: 100
Careful Nature
- Entrainment
- Leech Life
- Liquidation
- Wide Guard

Hydra Omega (Kingdra) (M) @ Choice Specs
EVs: 252 SpA / 6 SpD / 252 Spe
Ability: Swift Swim
Level: 100
Modest Nature
- Ice Beam
- Hydro Pump
- Surf
- Draco Meteor

Ripped this from a facebook post, replaced Bone Rush with Bonemerang and the nicknames and shiny toggles were my own edits too. Only used it twice in Showdown and both times got a forfeit win with no kills in the matches. Exciting.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 7, 2017)

new fone, who dis?


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 9, 2017)

Morbid, horrible? I just find it hilarious.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Morbid, horrible? I just find it hilarious.



what the fuck


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Morbid, horrible? I just find it hilarious.



Shit, I remember seeing that commercial so extremely often when I was younger.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 9, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Shit, I remember seeing that commercial so extremely often when I was younger.


and i guess you though it was a whistle for woman at rap show


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 9, 2017)

youtube.com/c/Shesez


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 9, 2017)

I died watching one of these.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nam convallis quam at dolor eleifend luctus. Curabitur scelerisque turpis felis, sit amet pulvinar lacus imperdiet a. Nulla in felis non ligula efficitur aliquet at nec eros. Vivamus euismod quam sit amet nisl convallis consectetur. Nunc feugiat mollis odio. Ut in arcu.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 10, 2017)

https://3dsthem.es/?q=user:sks316


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 10, 2017)

https://github.com/marzika/Snapprefs


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

https://www.hexcolortool.com/#7affde


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)

329063968570081281


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 10, 2017)

anal tails knuckles_the_echidna


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> anal tails knuckles_the_echidna


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 10, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 98350


Have you really become this soft? I remember you as being an edgy motherfucker.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Have you really become this soft? I remember you as being an edgy motherfucker.


yes. I've become a nice guy™.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 10, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> yes. I've become a nice guy™.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Programmer...ever_said_html_never_killed_anyone_was_lying/


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Programmer...ever_said_html_never_killed_anyone_was_lying/


um


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> anal tails knuckles_the_echidna


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 10, 2017)

I actually got Erman to make the QR Code larger!


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B-flat, F, G, E


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 10, 2017)

Original Character
Do not steal


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 98369
> 
> Original Character
> Do not steal


wew


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 98378


Weeb


----------



## YTElias (Sep 10, 2017)

*dont have anything*


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## CatmanFan (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ugly Tuna Saloona


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2017)

provision.cpp:81
ios/submitDevelopmentCSR =7460
You already have a current iOS Development certificate or a pending certificate request.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 11, 2017)

The Statue Got Me High


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 12, 2017)

pic.twitter.com/9PJWbGZloW— Crowne Prince (@CrownePrints) September 10, 2017


----------



## drenal (Sep 12, 2017)

"following your logic then you are a weeb/furry"
This is from.an argument I had with someone on another site.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2017)

id like to cover speed of sound but it has no official off vocal because god is dead


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 12, 2017)

Stop calling text based bullshit "LARPing". 
ok listen up you fucking ignorami, "LARP" stands for LIVE ACTION ROLE PLAY.

LIVE.

ACTION.

for you ESL untouchables, this means something you do in REAL LIFE, like with your ACTUAL, MEAT BODY.

"larping" is the high-effort cardboard-and-foam shit you see at retard rallies. with the unloaded weapons, and the stormtrooper masks and pseudomilitary shit, and the signs that say "KILL KILL KILL." _RPing_ by contrast can be done from the security of your mom's basement.

i'm sick and tired of all you fucks misusing such a noble term so EGREGIOUSLY. if i go on twitter and start pretending like I'm organizing some kinda Black Legion so we can purge all the darkies from the states, that's not larping. if I post on reddit about how I'm training for my one-man Rambo war against the LAPD, it's not larping. if I rant for weeks on my facebook about some third crazy thing? not larping!

for fuck's sake man


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2017)

http://gudenau.net/


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Wait, what.
I thought emoji automatically get snipped.

EDIT: yep, mine just did.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Wait, what.
> I thought emoji automatically get snipped.


Some do, but not all of them.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Some do, but not all of them.


Interesting.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2017)

</div>


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 12, 2017)

who's ass would you fuck

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> Interesting.


Yeah, GBAtemp only likes the old Unicode 1.1 emojis.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2017)

Rider of Black


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 12, 2017)

Skiddo


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 12, 2017)

https://imgur.com/r/******B****/pbs4a


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2017)

asking the real question


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)

*What you need*
1. A voice. 2. Belief.

*The Spell*
Say _Make me a Neko to frolick and play with a (color of tail) tail and (color of ears) ears. I want my tail to be (lenght of tail) long and want it to be (fluffiness)._

Repeat this spell 4 times every day until it works. You can say it anywhere anytime, it doesn't matter. Read carefully and clearly, you can whisper it, but make it clear.

Spell is taken from _Nekoraaa_ on 43 things, she as well as many others claim _Make me a Neko to frolick and play with a (color of tail) tail and (color of ears) ears. I want my tail to be (lenght of tail) long and want it to be (fluffiness)._

Repeat this spell 4 times every day until it works. You can say it anywhere anytime, it doesn't matter. Read carefully and clearly, you can whisper it, but make it clear.

Spell is taken from _Nekoraaa_ on 43 things, she as well as many others claim it works



*Notes*
- Spell works in 6 days - Ears and tail appear when: - You're emberassed - You're mega excited - You want them to appear - BELIVE!!!



*Side Effects*
- Crave to eat milk or fish - Subconsciously meowing - Subconsciously purring when feeling comfortable - Good balance - Being able to climb up very high altitudes - Landing on your feet when falling either from high or low altitudes - Subconsciously scrathing everything soft and fluffy


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2017)

j


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 14, 2017)

151 San Felipe Rd, Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> 151 San Felipe Rd, Hollister, CA 95023


Is this your fucking address?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Is this your fucking address?


Look at it in google maps


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Is this your fucking address?


nope.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 14, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> nope.
> View attachment 98748


I live at McDonalds


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I live at McDonalds


Luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *What you need*
> 1. A voice. 2. Belief.
> 
> *The Spell*
> ...


I dont want to become a neko though

I also have nothing on my clipboard so I can't paste anything


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2017)

The sun was a giant red ball in the sky tonight. I am not a supersticious person, but dang, I felt scared for a moment.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> The sun was a giant red ball in the sky tonight. I am not a supersticious person, but dang, I felt scared for a moment.


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

hmmm


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2017)

sks316 said:


>


What's wrong big boy? It wasn't last night as far as I know.


----------



## drenal (Sep 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> What's wrong big boy? It wasn't last night as far as I know.
> 
> View attachment 98759


Do you have any other spells?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 15, 2017)

linux-zen


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2017)

https://www.change.org/p/adobe-systems-make-flash-player-open-sourced


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 16, 2017)

I hav been waiting for this movie to come out long long time ago !! Tired of seeing fake trailers lol I already know this movie will be bad a$$ like the other two !! Definitely I will see in theater on 3D


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 16, 2017)

21 minutes


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2017)

trippolette.wav


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2017)

New KYG! https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-game-team-fortress-2.483996/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> New KYG! https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-game-team-fortress-2.483996/


Ew ads


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 17, 2017)

™


----------



## drenal (Sep 17, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015..._SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=dualshock+4


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 17, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/delusionalartists/comments/70bg4d/only_a_maniac_would_pay_that_price/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2017)

https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 17, 2017)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2017)

There was a king who ruled the land
His majesty was in command
With silver eyes the scarlet eagle
Showers silver on the people
Oh Mother, tell me more
Why'd'ya have to leave me there
Hanging in my infant air
Waiting?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2017)

#A7FFEB 0px 0px 1px


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 17, 2017)

0x09141228


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


cute <3


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 17, 2017)

But for now, it's back to Solus I go since I was able to forget out how to get Solus working properly on this C7 Chromebook.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 17, 2017)

in the context of 3DS kickass homebrew, a primary exploit is one that allows access to kickass homebrew (homebrew launcher) and requires no previous access to kickass homebrew

for example, soundhax is a primary exploit because you can enter homebrew launcher just by putting the exploited .m4a file and boot.3dsx on your SD card then playing the .m4a file in stock Nintendo 3DS Sound app

secondary exploits grant access to homebrew launcher but require previous kickass homebrew access to install/set up exploited data

menuhax, for example, had an installer that can only be run from homebrew launcher. the installer would put exploit code in the Home Menu extdata that would cause the 3DS to find and execute boot.3dsx instead of loading the Home Menu as normal. in the Dark Ages, you would typically put your CFW loader at boot.3dsx using this method


Safehax would not be classified as either a primary exploit or secondary exploit. its purpose is not to enable kickass homebrew via the homebrew launcher.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2017)

http://www.scs.stanford.edu/~dm/home/papers/remove.pdf


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2017)

https://www.webkinz.com/server-status


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 99054


I am personally not a fan of this update.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2017)

sks316 said:


> I am personally not a fan of this update.


me neither.


----------



## Ricken (Sep 17, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/document/u/0/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 17, 2017)

https://themeplaza.eu/item/1055


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2017)

ō


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-game-fire-emblem-awakening.484290/


----------



## drenal (Sep 17, 2017)

you're a furry now

@Noctosphere check this out


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 17, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/arm9loaderhat.484312/


----------



## drenal (Sep 17, 2017)

He's bisexual, but since bisexual means he's attracted to both sexes, he's like 50% gay


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> you're a furry now
> 
> @Noctosphere check this out


Who are you talking about


----------



## drenal (Sep 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Who are you talking about


It was in my clipboard so I pasted it here


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> It was in my clipboard so I pasted it here


Oh, and was my tag in your clipboard too?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2017)

For the context, my phone USB port broke, and only ads "for pieces" I find all have the USB port broken.
I'm seeing a fucking pattern here.


----------



## drenal (Sep 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Oh, and was my tag in your clipboard too?


yes


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2017)

```
#define SHA1_LENGTH 20

struct rsa_cert {
   u32 signature_type;
   char rsa_signature[256]; // 2048 bits
   char unused[60];
};

struct tmd {
   char issuer[0x40];
   // more metadata...
   char content_hash[SHA1_LENGTH];
   // more content records and hashes...
}

struct signed_tmd {
   struct rsa_cert cert;
   struct tmd tmd;
}

int verify_tmd (struct signed_tmd stmd) {
  char decrypted_sig[256] = RSA_DecryptSig(CA_public_key, stmd.cert.rsa_signature);
  char sig_hash = decrypted_sig[256-SHA1_LENGTH:256];
  char payload_hash[SHA1_LENGTH] = SHA1(stmd.tmd);

  if (strncmp(payload_hash, sig_hash, SHA1_LENGTH) == 0) {
    return SIG_OK;
  } else {
    return SIG_BAD;
  }
}

int is_a_valid_disc(struct signed_tmd tmd, char *disc_hash) {
   if(verify_tmd(stmd) == SIG_BAD) {
    return DISC_BAD;
   }
   if(memcmp(stmd.tmd.content_hash, disc_hash, SHA1_LENGTH) != 0)  {
    return DISC_BAD;
   }

   return DISC_OK;
}
```

The bug here is that payload_hash is a binary SHA1 hash (not an ASCII string), and therefore may contain a NULL byte ('\0'). To quote from the first google hit for strncmp:

Compares up to num characters of the C string str1 to those of the C string str2. This function starts comparing the first character of each string. If they are equal to each other, it continues with the following pairs until the characters differ, _until a terminating null-character is reached, or until num characters match in both strings, whichever happens first_.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 18, 2017)

https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/rar/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2017)

What are 5 albums that you would suggest to someone? (This can include the OSTs for videogames.)
If you won the lottery, what would you use the money for, other than something like giving the money to charity?
What is the most disgusting snackfood/junkfood you've ever had?
What game(s) do you play that you would consider to be guilty pleasure games?
Are there any neat little websites you like that aren't very well known?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 18, 2017)

The ultimate "fuck you" to those stupid Arch memes!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2017)

█


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 18, 2017)

Oops it was my email


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 19, 2017)

It's 1984 all over again... pic.twitter.com/PXBY2aCMcD— Pixelpar (@pixelpar) September 18, 2017


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2017)

Sleepy time in my life
With my love by my side
And she's breathing low
And I rise like a bird
In the haze and the first rays touch the sky
And the night winds die.


----------



## drenal (Sep 19, 2017)

sks316 said:


> https://twitter.com/pixelpar/status/909888802252115973


>not protecting the screen from scratching while docking

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://genius.com/Pink-floyd-time-lyrics


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 19, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/forums/gbatemp-scene-news.101/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 19, 2017)

end game


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 19, 2017)

*Crash bandicoot*


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 19, 2017)

# QJoyPad 4.3 Layout File

Joystick 1 {
}


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 19, 2017)

hey you!.zip


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2017)

Remember kids, rubbing alcohol is for your outside pain, and normal alcohol is for your inside pain.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 19, 2017)

# QJoyPad 4.3 Layout File

Joystick 1 {
	Axis 5: +key 114, -key 113
	Axis 6: +key 116, -key 111
	Button 1: key 61
	Button 2: key 56
	Button 9: key 9
	Button 10: key 31
}


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 19, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> # QJoyPad 4.3 Layout File
> 
> Joystick 1 {
> Axis 5: +key 114, -key 113
> ...


what are you doing?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-hey-you-1-0.484494/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 19, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> what are you doing?


I'll just post the file for you. If you use QJoyPad you'll know where to put it.


----------



## drenal (Sep 19, 2017)

Ņ̴̛̭̦̤͎̤̤͓͓̖͈̯͚̠̗̓ͪ̈́ͥͥ̊̔̉ͬ͊͒ͨ̓ͨͩ̿̉ͅO̧̭̮̼͖̦͕ͨͮ̊̎̈́͌ͩ̑̎͌́̐́̚͟͜ ̭͉̩̝͎̟̯̙͙̫̗̱ͩ̋͋̉͌͂̑ͧͥ̏͗̐̆̿͊̽̚̚͘̕͜͢͠U͑̈́̊́͌҉̶̼͙̰̝̙̤̣̟̬͙̰̙͔̲̳̟̭͞


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 19, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-US...hash=item3f61318ccc:m:m5uPZa7VnphigcTqujda8ag


----------



## drenal (Sep 19, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-US...hash=item3f61318ccc:m:m5uPZa7VnphigcTqujda8ag


please dont tell me you bought that piece of shit


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2017)

ⲓⲙⲙⲉ ⲟⲙⲉ ⲟ' ⲧⲏⲁⲧ ⲃⲁⲁ ⲃⲟⲛⲉꞅ ⲃⲁⲧ

edit: some of it disappeared, it's supposed to say "gimme some o' that baja boner blast"


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

@everyone There have recently been rumors going around that a GBAtemp member by the name of Setery had launched NES Golf on the Switch. We've known for some time that this has existed on the Switch as an NES emulator named flog, but now we know that flog is officially accessible as an easter egg. To access flog, ensure that your Switch's date is July 11th (Iwata's death-day), detach both Joy-Con, and do Iwata's "Direct" motion. A little voice clip of Iwata speaking will play and NES Golf (flog) will be launched. Do note that you cannot manually set your Switch's date to July 11th if it was ever connected to the internet at any point, as the easter egg goes by network time.

**SOURCE**: http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendos-secret-tribute-to-satoru-iwata-hidden-in-switch-firmware.484511

(For context, I'm the owner of two Discord servers and I frequently make announcements centered around the gaming and hacking community. You should join my Discord server. Link in my signature.)


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

sks316 said:


> You should join my Discord server. Link in my signature


way to self succ


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> please dont tell me you bought that piece of shit


Naw, I think I might to take it apart.


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Naw, I think I might to take it apart.


but you still bought it? trash


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> but you still bought it? trash


I didnt buy it, I think I might though


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+add+emojis+to+discord


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

IT'S FUCKING TIME, LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, shoutouts to @YouTubeGaming for getting this going!! pic.twitter.com/TqYSz6ni7w— Etika @ 999 (@Etika) September 19, 2017


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 99400


I like how you're using Ubuntu.


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I like how you're using Ubuntu.


I accidentally pressed print screen and.it was on my clipboard so I said why not


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> I accidentally pressed print screen and.it was on my clipboard so I said why not


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 99417


I could do it in windows 10 as well but I don't wanna get my laptop out so


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



I never knew!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> View attachment 99417


wait... "#furry-box"


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> wait... "#furry-box"


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 20, 2017)

https://github.com/HelloZeroNet/ZeroNet


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Sep 20, 2017)

57179


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2017)

A movement is accomplished in six stages
And the seventh brings return.
The seven is the number of the young light
It forms when darkness is increased by one.
Change returns success
Going and coming without error.
Action brings good fortune.
Sunset. Sunrise.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 20, 2017)

Hold left JoyCon in left hand, hold right JoyCon in right hand. Hold them with the buttons on each JoyCon facing opposing directions, away from your body. Place both hands down beside your legs.

You will lift your hands to your chest at a moderate speed, then directly away from your body. When you move the JoyCon forward away from you, the attachment rails on each JoyCon should be facing your body.

Golf will launch.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## TheUltraGamer (Sep 20, 2017)

ＯＯＦ


----------



## tomman321 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 20, 2017)

Sometimes I like to think that Lucas one day in the 1990s, in response to remembering the day Marcia left him, got super drunk. That day in his drunkenness, he imagined a weird looking character, and thought it would be great to further develop it. He might have slurred out his name while he was still intoxicated;
JAH JAH BAINKS!!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 20, 2017)

Hurray, he's kicked the ball! ...Now the ball's over there, that man has it now. That's an interesting development... Maybe he'll kick the ball... He has indeed, and apparently, that deserves a round of applause!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2017)

https://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-news/make-room-for-marshadow-in-pokemon-sun-and-pokemon-moon/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)

www.reddit.com/r/sbubby/


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

But I guess that I'm a letdown
But it's cool, I checked out


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

*notices bulge* oWo what's this?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

Good bye friend.

Good bye old friend,

I am sorry the end did not amend.

I guess I am a letdown, don’t mind that I cried.

I think I might have died, but that’s okay I’ll go out.

You’ll go your way, I’ll go mine.

Didn’t think it would go this way, but I guess I passed that line.

I enjoyed your company, I think you enjoyed mine.

The memories might not have been many, but they were nine.

I’m sorry, but don’t worry.

The could not of amend, but we both knew,

But now, the end.

-not ctrl+V  V-
Dont use this, its mine


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

Good bye friend.

Good bye old friend,

I am sorry the end did not amend.

I guess I am a letdown, don’t mind that I cried.

I think I might have died, but that’s okay I’ll go out.

You’ll go your way, I’ll go mine.

Didn’t think it would go this way, but I guess I passed that line.

I enjoyed your company, I think you enjoyed mine.

The memories might not have been many, but they were nine.

I’m sorry, but don’t worry.

The could not of amend, but we both knew,

But now, the end.

-not ctrl+V V-
Dont use this, its mine


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> Good bye friend.
> 
> Good bye old friend,
> 
> ...


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


no u


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)

spelled it the way that first came to my mind when I had never heard the word in English


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2017)

"My dick is smaller than a atom for some reason right now"


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2017)

Iamtherealak -The process


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

I ain't got nothin' to paste!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

I used the term "Tool-Assisted Speedrun" and my mom butt in with "Is that when your douchebag friend tells you how to play games fast?"


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Breathe, breathe in the air
Don't be afraid to care
Leave but don't leave me
Look around, choose your own ground
For long you live and high you fly
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry
And all your touch and all you see
Is all your life will ever be
Run, rabbit run
Dig that hole, forget the sun
And when at last the work is done
Don't sit down, it's time to dig another one
For long you live and high you fly
But only if you ride the tide
And balanced on the biggest wave
You race towards an early grave


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


>





D U A N E


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Breathe, breathe in the air
> Don't be afraid to care
> Leave but don't leave me
> Look around, choose your own ground
> ...


Don't be afraid to care
Leave but don't leave me
Look around, choose your own ground
For long you live and high you fly
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry
And all your touch and all you see
Is all your life will ever be
Run, rabbit run
Dig that hole, forget the sun
And when at last the work is done
Don't sit down, it's time to dig another one
For long you live and high you fly
But only if you ride the tide
And balanced on the biggest wave
You race towards an early grave


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 21, 2017)

Dullvivid


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2017)

i had a steam key copied


----------



## pokecrafter1551 (Sep 21, 2017)

930018984390609646175

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i had a steam key copied


so what?
if you used it, you can paste it, right?


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

I've got a bike. You can ride it if you like.
It's got a basket, a bell that rings and
Things to make it look good.
I'd give it to you if I could, but I borrowed it.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I've got a cloak. It's a bit of a joke.
There's a tear up the front. It's red and black.
I've had it for months.
If you think it could look good, then I guess it should.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I know a mouse, and he hasn't got a house.
I don't know why. I call him Gerald.
He's getting rather old, but he's a good mouse.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I've got a clan of gingerbread men.
Here a man, there a man, lots of gingerbread men.
Take a couple if you wish. They're on the dish.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I know a room of musical tunes.
Some rhyme, some ching. Most of them are clockwork.
Let's go into the other room and make them work.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> I've got a bike. You can ride it if you like.
> It's got a basket, a bell that rings and
> Things to make it look good.
> I'd give it to you if I could, but I borrowed it.
> ...


I've got a beer that isn't very near
And i would just like a dear
To stop yelling in my ear
And admit that she's a queer
Because it'd look good
I'd drink with you
But I have to poo


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I've got a beer that isn't very near
> And i would just like a dear
> To stop yelling in my ear
> And admit that she's a queer
> ...


what the fuck


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> what the fuck


That was a bit of parody lyrics inspired by Bike, in the youtube comments.
Written by some junkie too.


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That was a bit of parody lyrics inspired by Bike, in the youtube comments.
> Written by some junkie too.


but you are a junkie


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> but you are a junkie


Nah, I'm just clearly not sane.


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Nah, I'm just clearly not sane.


I'm probably not either but at least I'm not a furry


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm probably not either but at least I'm not a furry


Seriously no one gives a shit if you're a furry or not, just stop


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Seriously no one gives a shit if you're a furry or not, just stop


@Noctosphere does


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> @Noctosphere does


stop trying to stir up stupid drama


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> stop trying to stir up stupid drama


Each time he sees me he calls me a furry so I guess he cares


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Each time he sees me he calls me a furry so I guess he cares


wow this is a weird thing to have on your clipboard, especially because it contained a quote :^)


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> wow this is a weird thing to have on your clipboard, especially because it contained a quote :^)





smileyhead said:


> Discussion is allowed, just be sure to use quotes, or you might confuse us!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

Guys fuck this silly "drama"
Let the copypasta game go!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 21, 2017)

-snip It's an IP-


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello, I'm Drenal
i still have this copied from when i put this in my sig


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hmb2ychlwooe0zs/Amberstar  9.ym.mp3?dl=0


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Hello, I'm Drenal


Neat


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Neat


thanks. here's the site i used to make it http://www.stuffbydavid.com/textcolorizer


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-...backup-wii-gamecube-and-wiiware-games.360687/


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Seriously no one gives a shit if you're a furry or not, just stop


i do


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i do


see what i mean


----------



## plasturion (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i do





drenal said:


> see what i mean


You guys are idiots


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You guys are idiots


i know that


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You guys are idiots


believe it or not, i liked your comment


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

http://signavatar.com/50031_s.gif


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> believe it or not, i liked your comment


then you're an idiot x2


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 99640


why are you in incognito mode?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> why are you in incognito mode?


Because I am.


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Because I am.


uh huh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Don't think sorry's easily said
Don't try turning tables instead
You've taken lots of chances before
But I ain't gonna give any more
Don't ask me
That's how it goes
'Cause part of me knows what you're thinking...
Don't say words you're gonna regret
Don't let the fire rush to your head
I've heard the accusation before
And I ain't gonna take any more
Believe me
The sun in your eyes
Made some of the lies worth believing

I am the eye in the sky
Looking at you
I can read your mind
I am the maker of rules
Dealing with fools
I can cheat you blind
And I don't need to see any more
To know that I can read your mind, I can read your mind, I can read your mind, I can read your mind

Don't leave false illusions behind
Don't cry 'cause I ain't changing my mind
So find another fool like before
'Cause I ain't gonna live anymore believing
Some of the lies while all of the signs are deceiving


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> uh huh
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Good song too


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Good song too


agreed


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 99650


why the fuck are you subbed to donibobes and dantdm


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> why the fuck are you subbed to donibobes and dantdm


Because I enjoy their content. In fact, I only recently found DoniBobes.


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Because I enjoy their content. In fact, I only recently found DoniBobes.


hmm ok


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> hmm ok


I'm also subscribed to this guy.


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

sks316 said:


> I'm also subscribed to this guy.
> View attachment 99651


ive heard of him before

 his avatar looks like shit lmao


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> his avatar looks like shit lmao


Better than anything I could make.
I pulled my avatar from Google Images ages ago


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Better than anything I could make.
> I pulled my avatar from Google Images ages ago


those style of images are one of the most common ones i see on yt

 i pulled my avatar from google images less than a week ago


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> those style of images are one of the most common ones i see on yt


I don't mind though. Still better than shit I could make.


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

sks316 said:


> I don't mind though. Still better than shit I could make.


i see generators for images like that on google play, thats how common they are


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> i see generators for images like that on google play, thats how common they are


Still, I don't mind. Back on topic...

Ctrl-V:
Click me, I'm important!


----------



## drenal (Sep 21, 2017)

```
.__    _
          @ V; .Z~M
         || :|:@  d
         d' d\@  jf
   .*\   :P  #P  |P
   M `|  W  [email protected]   Z
   | .b :!  d'  W'
   |  V W   #  .W**=m_
   |  !||   @  W'_   ~V;
   ||  M| _ Nm4| YmjL|PN_
    #   W#~    YN_W'YL#W#b
    |;  +       |f   `#'#8L
    W        ._#L_  .#,`'||
    |,     .WMP' ~Mm#`Nm;d|
    `|       W   Mmd#; .df
     |       M    `M#@-W'
     W       !b     WtZ'
     M        V;    |P
     ||        b   [email protected]
      D        Y| .W'
     j|         '[email protected]'
    jP'  [email protected]'
   .Z!         jf
  mf         .W'
           [email protected]'
          [email protected]'
         [email protected]
  from   :@
  Littman
nice maymay
```


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...e+recorder&dpPl=1&dpID=41PK07JDZZL&ref=plSrch
I'm on my brothers phone this was copied


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 22, 2017)

Your post will be deleted, your account will be banned, and you will not get an entry in the contest.


----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Your post will be deleted, your account will be banned, and you will not get an entry in the contest.


please understand :tm:


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> please understand :tm:


Your post will be deleted, your account will be banned, *and you will not get an entry in the contest.*


----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Your post will be deleted, your account will be banned, *and you will not get an entry in the contest.*


*please understand* :tm:


----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

I've got a bike. You can ride it if you like.
It's got a basket, a bell that rings and
Things to make it look good.
I'd give it to you if I could, but I borrowed it.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I've got a cloak. It's a bit of a joke.
There's a tear up the front. It's red and black.
I've had it for months.
If you think it could look good, then I guess it should.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I know a mouse, and he hasn't got a house.
I don't know why. I call him Gerald.
He's getting rather old, but he's a good mouse.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I've got a clan of gingerbread men.
Here a man, there a man, lots of gingerbread men.
Take a couple if you wish. They're on the dish.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I know a room of musical tunes.
Some rhyme, some ching. Most of them are clockwork.
Let's go into the other room and make them work.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


weeb


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2017)

Since I can think, therefore I am, and what I think, is what is real.

Does


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## pokecrafter1551 (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2017)

_*P L E A S E
E N J O Y*_


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2017)

the sky we just left.

The stars ever farther,

Our knowledge expands with the stars.

Leaving us, they are already dead.

but the question is, where will be lead?



once we learn we are alone, we will crash back down on our little planet.

You can't escape Gravity, it brings you back down.

no matter how much you plan it.

The thing it owns are many.

Do you think you can escape this fate?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> You can't escape Gravity, it brings you back down.
> 
> no matter how much you plan it.


Actually, you only need to travel upwards at a speed of 11.186 kilometres per second to achieve that.


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Actually, you only need to travel upwards at a speed of 11.186 kilometres per second to achieve that.


until you have to come back down, for like say, air? food?


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> until you have to come back down, for like say, air? food?


or you could just die, thats always an option


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> until you have to come back down, for like say, air? food?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2017)

Since I can think, therefore I am, and what I think, is what is real.

Does


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 22, 2017)

Exactly.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2017)

Can you Perfectly simulate human emotions? do we know what true human emotions is?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Can you Perfectly simulate human emotions? do we know what true human emotions is?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 99735


are you going to do this everytime I copy something like that?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2017)

14.99


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2017)

Scooby doo Mystery Mayhem gba


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 22, 2017)

light-locker-settings


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> are you going to do this everytime I copy something like that?


I just saw the opportunity to make a Homestuck reference.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I just saw the opportunity to make a Homestuck reference.


Speaking of that, have you gotten the new Homestuck game? If so, is it any good?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Speaking of that, have you gotten the new Homestuck game? If so, is it any good?


I don't want to get it until I finish the webcomic. idk if it contains any spoilers.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 22, 2017)

I think there fore I am, but you are not


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2017)

paranoia


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 23, 2017)

Nolan Bushnell


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 99835


Useful if you are interested in using Vim.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2017)

Lime and limpid green, a second scene
A fight between the blue you once knew.
Floating down, the sound resounds
Around the icy waters underground.
Jupiter and Saturn, Oberon, Miranda and Titania.
Neptune, Titan, Stars can frighten.
Lime and limpid green, a second scene
A fight between the blue you once knew.
Floating down, the sound resounds
Around the icy waters underground.
Jupiter and Saturn, Oberon, Miranda and Titania.
Neptune, Titan, Stars can frighten.
Blinding signs flap,
Flicker, flicker, flicker blam. Pow, pow.
Stairway scare, Dan Dare, who's there?
Lime and limpid green, the sounds around
The icy waters under
Lime and limpid green, the sounds around
The icy waters underground.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2017)

-snip-  Private thing I am in, so I had to remove the text


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2017)

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition, missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 23, 2017)

false alarm on their antivirus


----------



## drenal (Sep 23, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_five#Variations


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2017)

Can I simulate True Human emotions?

Do I know what True human emotions?

Since perception is reality, and perception can really be bended.
Would doing something


----------



## drenal (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## aplumafreak500 (Sep 23, 2017)

.meme plz comcast


----------



## drenal (Sep 23, 2017)

Overhead the albatross hangs motionless upon the air
And deep beneath the rolling waves in labyrinths of coral caves
The echo of a distant tide
Comes willowing across the sand
And everything is green and submarine

And no one showed us to the land
And no one knows the wheres or whys
But something stirs and something tries
And starts to climb towards the light

Strangers passing in the street
By chance two separate glances meet
And I am you and what I see is me
And do I take you by the hand
And lead you through the land
And help me understand the best I can
And no one calls us to move on
And no one forces down our eyes
No one speaks
And no one tries
No one flies around the sun

Cloudless every day you fall upon my waking eyes
Inviting and inciting me to rise
And through the window in the wall
Come streaming in on sunlight wings
A million bright ambassadors of morning

And no one sings me lullabies
And no one makes me close my eyes
So I throw the windows wide
And call to you across the sky.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Overhead the albatross hangs motionless upon the air
> And deep beneath the rolling waves in labyrinths of coral caves
> The echo of a distant tide
> Comes willowing across the sand
> ...


Dude yes!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2017)

Loading ROM.......


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Dude yes!!!


jesus what happened that made you respond like that? you usually type out a long sentence or something


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

https://tell.wtf/


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> https://tell.wtf/


hey, that's pretty good


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> jesus what happened that made you respond like that? you usually type out a long sentence or something


Well fuck. Echoes is so good.


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Well fuck. Echoes is so good.


oh, ok


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-ultimate-gba-vc-injector-for-3ds.438057


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 24, 2017)

Sick.. Sick... SICK. SO USELESS!!


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain, we can be like they are
Come on baby, don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand, don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly, don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man
La, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la
Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet
Are together in eternity, Romeo and Juliet
40, 000 men and women everyday, Like Romeo and Juliet
40, 000 men and women everyday, Redefine happiness
Another 40, 000 coming everyday, We can be like they are
Come on baby, don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand, don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly, don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man
La, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la
Love of two is one
Here but now they're gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear she couldn't go on
Then the door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared, saying don't be afraid
Come on baby, and she had no fear
And she ran to him, then they started to fly
They looked backward and said goodby, she had become like they are
She had taken his hand, she had become like they are
Come on baby, don't fear the reaper
Songwriters: Donald Roeser


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

Boi, MC Java ain't dead.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 99911


i don't get why people constantly piss and moan about other people pronouncing gif the "wrong" way, it's not even really a real word, and there's tons of software and shit out there that's meant to be pronounced weird, i.e. GNOME which is pronounced "gee-nome" and not "nome", or MATE which is pronounced "ma-tey" and not "mey-t", i've never seen people argue about how the intended pronunciation for either of those is wrong

sorry i'm just tired of seeing people argue about the pronunciation of gif constantly


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 24, 2017)

Divinity Original Sin 2


----------



## Xathya (Sep 24, 2017)

http://gateway-3ds.com


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 24, 2017)

https://mrnbayoh.github.io/notehax/


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 24, 2017)

analysed


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


what game does that come from?
n64 game for sure, right?


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide,
No escape from reality
Open your eyes,
Look up to the skies and see,
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy,
Because I'm easy come, easy go
Little high, little low
Any way the wind blows doesn't really matter to me, to me
Mama, just killed a man
Put a gun against his head
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead
Mama, life had just begun
But now I've gone and thrown it all away
Mama, ooh (any way the wind blows)
Didn't mean to make you cry
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow
Carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters
Too late, my time has come
Sends shivers down my spine
Body's aching all the time
Goodbye, everybody, I've got to go
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth
Mama, ooh (any way the wind blows)
I don't wanna die,
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all
I see a little silhouetto of a man,
Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the Fandango?
Thunderbolt and lightning
Very, very frightening me
(Galileo) Galileo
(Galileo) Galileo
Galileo Figaro
Magnifico-o-o-o-o
I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me
He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Spare him his life from this monstrosity
Easy come, easy go, will you let me go?
Bismillah! No, we will not let you go (let him go!)
Bismillah! We will not let you go (let him go!)
Bismillah! We will not let you go (let him go!)
Will not let you go (let him go!)
Never, never let you go
Never let me go, oh
No, no, no, no, no, no, no
Oh, mama mia, mama mia (mama mia, let me go)
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, for me, for me
So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye? (Yeah!)
So you think you can love me and leave me to die?
Oh, baby, can't do this to me, baby
Just gotta get out, just gotta get right outta here
Nothing really matters
Anyone can see
Nothing really matters
Nothing really matters to me
Any way the wind blows


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 25, 2017)

trap double_penetration


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

oh hey, i just noticed this thread was made on my birthday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I, I can't get these memories out of my mind
And some kind of madness has started to evolve
I, I tried so hard to let you go
But some kind of madness is swallowing me whole, yeah
I have finally seen the light
And I have finally realized
What you mean
Oh oh oh
And now, I need to know is this real love
Or is it just madness keeping us afloat?
And when I look back at all the crazy fights we had
Like some kind of madness
Was taking control
Yeah
And now I have finally seen the light
And I have finally realized
What you need
Mm
And now I have finally seen the end (Finally seen the end)
And I'm not expecting you to care (Expecting you to care)
But I have finally seen the light (Finally seen the light)
I have finally realized (Realized)
I need to love
I need to love
Come to me,
Trust in your dream
Come on and rescue me
Yes I have known, I can be wrong
Maybe I'm too headstrong
Our love is
Madness


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 25, 2017)

Komik Sanaze


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 25, 2017)

LM3914


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2017)

https://media.giphy.com/media/Wvo6vaUsQa3Di/200.gif


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 25, 2017)

```
printf "\e[1m\e[96m                   -\x60
                  .o+\x60
                 \x60ooo/
                \x60+oooo:
               \x60+oooooo:
               -+oooooo+:
             \x60/:-:++oooo+:
            \x60/++++/+++++++:
           \x60/++++++++++++++:
          \x60/+++ooooooooooooo/\x60
         ./ooosssso++osssssso+\x60
        .oossssso-\x60\x60\x60\x60/ossssss+\x60
       -osssssso.      :ssssssso.
      :osssssss/        osssso+++.
     /ossssssss/        +ssssooo/-
   \x60/ossssso+/:-        -:/+osssso+-
  \x60+sso+:-\x60                 \x60.-/+oso:
 \x60++:.                           \x60-/+/
 .\x60                                 \x60/\e[0m
"
```


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_H._W._Bush_vomiting_incident


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2017)

https://goo.gl/pzSCxY


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 25, 2017)

Fortunato


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 26, 2017)

CC


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 26, 2017)

Syro-Malabar


----------



## Luglige (Sep 26, 2017)

how to set up a password system for websites


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

https://cdn-e2.streamable.com/video...0885_9a1155a2e4913b2775887f8c31b39226f5611e89


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> https://cdn-e2.streamable.com/video...0885_9a1155a2e4913b2775887f8c31b39226f5611e89


wow thats a nice 403 forbidden error


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> wow thats a nice 403 forbidden error


what fuckin browser u usin


----------



## Luglige (Sep 26, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> what fuckin browser u usin


same here bby


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Luglige said:


> same here bby


?????????

edit: what the fuck now it's happening to me too


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> what fuckin browser u usin


google chrome on ubuntu


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 26, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ?????????
> 
> edit: what the fuck now it's happening to me too


*W O A H
*

CTRL+V

potentiometer


----------



## Luglige (Sep 26, 2017)

docker run -it eclipse/che start


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 26, 2017)

Assorted Secrets


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2017)

*チルノ・スカーレット*


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Here's a final straw to take a stride
In a right direction
I can hardly see the sky
Covering this lonely path
Nothing's built to last
I can almost say that I want you back
But I won't, no I won't, I won't
Sun, come on around

Tie yourself to me
Cavernous jewelry
I'm on your shoulder
Don't leave me sober

Gold coins, I want it
Yellow doubloons, I need it
A silo, I want it
Stuffed animals, I need it
Mama, I'm runnin'
Feeling so electric

Tie yourself to me
Cavernous jewelry
I'm on your shoulder
Don't leave me sober

Tell me something, tell me anything
Is there one thing that could mean everything
Tell me something, tell me anything
Is there one thing that could mean everything
Yeah, Yeah
Find me something, find me anything
Is there one thing that could mean everything
Find me something, find me anything
Is there one thing that could mean everything
Yeah, Yeah

Cannonball, I want it
Into the blue, I need it
Center row, I want it
The way you move, I need it

Tell me something, tell me anything
Is there one thing that could mean everything
Tell me something, tell me anything
Is there one thing that could mean everything
Yeah, Yeah
Tell me something, tell me anything
You're the one thing that could mean everything
Tell me something, tell me anything
You're the one thing that could mean everything
Yeah, Yeah

But I had a good life, I really did
I wore a hat and smoked a pipe
Aw man I was number one on the hit parade


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2017)

@Dionicio3 
I had this in my clipboard


----------



## Xathya (Sep 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> ```
> printf "\e[1m\e[96m                   -\x60
> .o+\x60
> \x60ooo/
> ...


is this an ark liux i spotted :eyes:


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

http://www.stupidlaws.com/it-is-illegal-to-curse-in-any-language-other-than-french/
anyone in Quebec that curses in English is screwed I guess


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> http://www.stupidlaws.com/it-is-illegal-to-curse-in-any-language-other-than-french/
> anyone in Quebec that curses in English is screwed I guess


Pff


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> http://www.stupidlaws.com/it-is-illegal-to-curse-in-any-language-other-than-french/
> anyone in Quebec that curses in English is screwed I guess


Pffff bullshit. Fuck is a pretty common curse word here too. No one bat an eye about using curse words in different language.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 26, 2017)

With Me [Moments]


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 26, 2017)

The only expensive ones are AGS-101


----------



## Xathya (Sep 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> The only expensive ones are AGS-101


ya cause those ate the only good ones XD


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/i3mmSqk.jpg


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2017)

Touko White said:


> https://i.imgur.com/i3mmSqk.jpg


waifu edition™


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> waifu edition™


yes <3


----------



## Xathya (Sep 26, 2017)

Touko White said:


> https://i.imgur.com/i3mmSqk.jpg


ur waifu is tresh xd


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2017)

Xathya said:


> ur waifu is tresh xd


nooooooooooo -.-


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2017)

Xathya said:


> ur waifu is tresh xd


no u


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 26, 2017)

Xathya said:


> is this an ark liux i spotted :eyes:


That isn't the Ark Linux logo, it's the Arch Linux logo.


----------



## Xathya (Sep 26, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That isn't the Ark Linux logo, it's the Arch Linux logo.


whats the diffnet?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 26, 2017)

Xathya said:


> whats the diffnet?


Ark Linux was last updated in 2008 and wasn't a rolling release distro, while Arch Linux is still actively maintained and is a rolling release distro.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Xathya said:


> whats the diffnet?


ark is a completely different distro
https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ark


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Pffff bullshit. Fuck is a pretty common curse word here too. No one bat an eye about using curse words in different language.


sir, it's just a joke


----------



## Xathya (Sep 26, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ark is a completely different distro
> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ark


oh ow i had no iea i was think of arch my bad XD
are u linux boy":


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

Every sixty seconds in Africa, a minute passes. Together, we can stop this. Please spread the word. Thank you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Every sixty seconds in Africa, a minute passes. Together, we can stop this. Please spread the word. Thank you.


Ill like instead, is it ok?


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Ill like instead, is it ok?


1 like = 1 prayer. Thank you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> 1 like = 1 prayer. Thank you.


I said id like but not that id pray.
I believe in one thing, tempest


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

So if anime isn't already bad itself, but now you motherfuckers are getting in to a little something called traps. Basically its a dude that dresses up like a chick, has a dick and you say it isn't gay.

Well, I'm here to tell you, iT'S FUCKING GAY. If I walked up to you right fucking now, me being a dude and you being a dude and you get turned on by me that wOULD BE GAY. It's no different from fucking traps. Just cause they dress like a chick that means they are a chick, they got a dick and iT'S GAY. AND DON'T THINK DICK MAKES IT CUTER CAUSE THAT DOESN'T MAKE IT CUTER. IT MAKES IT EVEN GAYER. THAT MAKES YOU GAY BITCH. AND YOU SEND ME PICTURES WITH THEIR LITTLE SKIRTS LIFTED UP AND THEIR NUTS HANGING OUT. I DON'T WANT TO SEE THAT SHIT. I'M NOT GAY LIKE YOU. STOP SENDING ME HENTAI. STOP SENDING ME ANIME PICTURES. STOP SENDING ME TRAPS. OH MY GOD


----------



## Xathya (Sep 27, 2017)

is definite gay, like felix


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand The Super Mario Bros. Super Show!. The humor is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of italian culture, most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer's head. There's also Mario's adventuristic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation - his personal philosophy draws heavily from Plumbing literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realize that they're not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Mario and Luigi truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the humour in Luigi's existencial catchphrase "That’s Mama Luigi to you, Mario," which itself is a cryptic reference to Nintendo’s Super Mario World.I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Dan Riba's genius unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools... how I pity them. And yes by the way, I DO have a Mario and Luigi tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It's for the ladies' eyes only- And even they have to demonstrate that they're within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 28, 2017)

$DEVKITARM/bin/3dslink application.3dsx


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

I've got to see what's on the camera
I'm just a fiend for yesterday
How can you break out of its handle
I'm just a train of thought away

Away it goes, away it goes, away it goes
Away it goes, away it goes, away it goes

Everything's new
Everything's new
Beautiful city lights look bright tonight
And calling out for you
Everything's new

I'm not the type to run in circles
But I keep waking up the same
When getting over all the hurdles
You can't keep holding onto one just in case

Everything's new
Everything's new
Beautiful city lights look bright tonight
And calling out for you
Everything's new

Do what you do
And keep heading nowhere
I'm just a train of thought away
Stay on your pace, let the future beware
I'm just a train of thought away

It's all out of place and I'm carried away
And afraid to know why
Can you tell me again
There's a means to an end
For the tears in these eyes
It's all out of place and I'm carried away
And afraid to know why
Can you tell me again
There's a means to an end
For the tears in these eyes

Everything's new
Everything's new
Beautiful city lights look bright tonight
And calling out for you
Everything's new

I'm just a train of thought away
Another train of thought away

Beautiful city lights look bright tonight
And calling out for you
Everything's new

(I'm just a train of thought away)
(I'm just a train of thought away)


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> $DEVKITARM/bin/3dslink application.3dsx


what homebrew are u make anythingnice boy?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> View attachment 100539


very cut


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Ut malesuada erat a ex sodales bibendum. Phasellus non pharetra urna, a semper metus. Sed luctus, nisi a aliquet porta, eros massa laoreet velit, eget condimentum velit erat nec nisl. Maecenas iaculis at mauris id mollis. Quisque in est id sem rhoncus.


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Ut malesuada erat a ex sodales bibendum. Phasellus non pharetra urna, a semper metus. Sed luctus, nisi a aliquet porta, eros massa laoreet velit, eget condimentum velit erat nec nisl. Maecenas iaculis at mauris id mollis. Quisque in est id sem rhoncus.


show me site you are working on


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Xathya said:


> show me site you are working on


What?


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What?


well ur using lorem ipsum so i assume you are making a site and fillin with placehold texts


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Xathya said:


> well ur using lorem ipsum so i assume you are making a site and fillin with placehold texts


Its a private program I'm working on


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Its a private program I'm working on


gib the hax xD


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Xathya said:


> gib the hax xD


Its not hax


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Its not hax


i know u could never write hax xD just doing an jokes


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Xathya said:


> i know u could never write hax xD just doing an jokes


I could, but I'm too lazy to set up a proper environment to do it


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I could, but I'm too lazy to set up a proper environment to do it


bigest lie ever tlod


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Xathya said:


> bigest lie ever tlod


Tf


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Tf


if everything betwen you and ps4 4.x kernal sploit is dev env then get ur thumb out ass and get to work


----------



## Baoulettes (Sep 28, 2017)

Spoiler: My paste :X



UnityEngine.N3DS.GamePad.CirclePadPro



That what happen when you forgot precise name xD


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Xathya said:


> if everything betwen you and ps4 4.x kernal sploit is dev env then get ur thumb out ass and get to work


Um, I don't even own a PS4


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

hooray, more mutemath lyrics.

It felt like yesterday
We were meant to stay
Living like nothing wrong could happen

I still recall a time
You were on my mind
Monopolizing each and every second

Figured I should know
How it's got to go
Cause nothing is made to last forever

I'm hardly movin' on
The proof in is in the song
Remembering how

I used to feel alive,
I used to want to,
I used to be alright,
I used to love you.
I used to never feel like I do now,
I used to never feel like I do now,
I used to walk on air
I used to care,
I had no fear of falling,
I used to never feel like I do now.

Well I can't ignore the hurt
Pretending isn't worth
Knowing that you're better off without me

I guess that you were right
When you told me I
Would probably one day be sorry

But you know I'm not the kind
to beg for second tries
Just chalk it up to another lesson learned

And let it settle in
If I'd ever love again
Remembering how

I used to feel alive,
I used to want to,
I used to be alright,
I used to love you.
I used to never feel like I do now,
I used to never feel like I do now,
I used to walk on air,
I used to care,
I had no fear of falling,
I used to never feel like I do now.

I know it's probably for the better
But I wish I could somehow just not remember
I know it's probably for the better
But I wish I could somehow just not remember
I used to…

I used to…

I used to walk on air,
I used to care,
I had no fear of falling,
I used to never feel like I do now.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 29, 2017)

Xathya said:


> what homebrew are u make anythingnice boy?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Nah, was just making an alias, so I can just do 3dlink _file_ instead of all that.


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

wow, even more mutemath lyrics!

Out of time and out of inclinations, that we're in 
How's it feel to watch a man relenting 
Let's just say that I might be a sucker 
The progress is all in how you cope in spite of no end 

You don't have to say it, I know 
It's all my fault 
You don't have to worry, I know 
It's how we are 
You don't have to say it, I know 
It's all my fault 
The give and take is taking its toll 

It's an honest work if I can stand up on it, maybe we're 
Not as far apart as it appears 
Swallowing the blame is second nature, I got to 
Keep on dealing my business my way 

You don't have to say it, I know 
It's all my fault 
You don't have to worry, I know 
It's how we are 
You don't have to say it, I know 
It's all my fault 
The give and take is taking its toll 

I I know (I know) 
it's all (it's all) 
My (my) 
Fault 
I 
Will take the fall if it takes us somewhere 
I I know (I know) 
it's all (it's all) 
My (my) 
Fault 
I 
Will take the fall if it takes us somewhere 

The give and take 
The give and take 
The give and take is taking its toll 
The give and take 
The give and take 
The give and take is taking its toll 

You don't have to say it, I know 
It's all my fault 
You don't have to worry, I won't 
It falls apart 
You don't have to say it, I know 
It's all my fault 
The give and take is taking its toll 

You don't have to say it 
You don't have to say it 
You don't have to say it 
You don't have to say it


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

Gratitude


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

When the fat old sun in the sky is falling 
Summer evenin' birds are calling 
Summer's thunder time of year 
The sound of music in my ears 
Distant bells, new mown grass 
Smells so sweet 
By the river holding hands 
Roll me up and lay me down 
And if you sit don't make a sound 
Pick your feet up off the ground 
And if you hear as the warm night falls 
The silver sound from a time so strange 
Sing to me, sing to me 
When that fat old sun in the sky is falling 
Summer evenin' birds are calling 
Children's laughter in my ears 
The last sunlight disappears 
And if you sit don't make a sound 
Pick your feet up off the ground 
And if you hear as the warm night falls 
The silver sound from a time so strange 
Sing to me, sing to me 
When that fat old sun in the sky is falling


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

[/center]


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 29, 2017)

I think human consciousness, is a tragic misstep in evolution. We became too self-aware, nature created an aspect of nature separate from itself, we are creatures that should not exist by natural law. We are things that labor under the illusion of having a self; an accretion of sensory, experience and feeling, programmed with total assurance that we are each somebody, when in fact everybody is nobody.


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 100686


shes a frikin' monopod

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

<span class="a-color-price">$10.00 discount applied</span>


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

e134f20f6ee7d422d06faea6b1ae1e4101d1d0a200a0571d715d1cf23d959e8c


----------



## Ricken (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 100686


Skiddos suck


drenal said:


>


Litten are furry


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Skiddos suck
> 
> Litten are furry


i didnt choose this picture, @VinsCool did


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> i didnt choose this picture, @VinsCool did


Still is a litten girl


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Skiddos suck


Very original and hasn't been said literal hundreds of times


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Still is a litten girl


ok so what?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok so what?


So furry


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> So furry


no

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

did i do Stroll On? i don't think i did Stroll on.

Faith in a line of fire of heresy
Ashamed to give it another shot
Bold moves hardly start out carefully
Afraid of becoming something that they're not

Strange old ground got a little too familiar now

Stroll on, we don't belong here
Stroll on, we'll fall apart here
Stroll on, we don't belong here
Stroll on, stroll on, stroll on

Can you feel the weight on your shoulder lift?
Nobody's holding the line
Some doubts just serve as a hypnotist
Till hope can wake up your mind

Same old sounds getting all a little too familiar now

Stroll on, we don't belong here
Stroll on, we'll fall apart here
Stroll on, we don't belong here
Stroll on, stroll on, stroll on

And stroll, stroll, stroll on
And stroll, stroll, stroll on
And stroll, stroll, stroll on

Stroll on
Stroll on
Stroll on
Stroll on


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-game-metal-gear-solid-v-the-phantom-pain.485466/


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-game-metal-gear-solid-v-the-phantom-pain.485466/


nice self succ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

let's see if this works
https://open.spotify.com/album/2UE2en0YSItvqj5hkyIapP


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2017)

Fallout 1 is currently free on Steam, for anyone interested


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Fallout 1 is currently free on Steam, for anyone interested


ooh, sweet


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2017)

_glances at the pills he bout tonight and knows where you're coming from_


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

it's a picture of my cat


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## DarthDub (Sep 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Fallout 1 is currently free on Steam, for anyone interested


Is it still free?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Is it still free?


yes


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> yes
> 
> View attachment 100874


Thanks.


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2017)

Every day we stray further from God's light


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

break yoself, fool!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 1, 2017)

#Cuphead


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 1, 2017)

We were somewhere around Barstow, on the edge of the desert, when the drugs began to take hold.


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

I feel like killing myself every time I step into a school.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 2, 2017)

Star_Fox_2_box_art.jpg


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## ratsata (Oct 2, 2017)

shrek isn't gay


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 3, 2017)

irc


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## orangy57 (Oct 4, 2017)

Opechancanough


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 4, 2017)

http://new2dsxltemp.gq/index.php?threads/da-super-rules.4/


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> http://new2dsxltemp.gq/index.php?threads/da-super-rules.4/


"Being heterosexual is banned" welp


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

8""""


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



i haven't seen that one yet. i should probably watch it sometime soon.


----------



## Picahacker_ (Oct 4, 2017)

RANDOM THING ABOUT VIDEOGAMES AND HEALTH!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

Oracle can go fuck themselves.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 4, 2017)

content://media/external/file/46605


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

supposedly


----------



## vinstage (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 4, 2017)

https://www.zophar.net/pdroms/snes/columns.html


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 5, 2017)

この 世界 消えて!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)

The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal [bodeboop]. A sing lap should be completed every time you hear this sound. [ding] Remember to run in a straight line and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark. Get ready!… Start. [ding]


----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)

Let me just load my Glock brand Clipazine™ into my Hi-Point Glockazine™ 40.


----------



## Ricken (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)

'murica!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)

from a conversation with a friend on discord


----------



## vinstage (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2017)

vinstage said:


>


hot? huh wait? is it a trap?


----------



## MissingNO123 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Hot too, but wait, is this a trap?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 5, 2017)

baja boner blasting


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> hot? huh wait? is it a trap?


Nope, but she's either bi or lesbian.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2017)

brizzolio bread


----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)

https://www.enotes.com/homework-help/why-does-crooks-change-his-mind-about-getting-374781
Stupid schoolwork stuff.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 5, 2017)

https://www.superdrug.com/medias/sy...elline-Eyeshadow-Palette-The-Nudes-442200.jpg


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Virus.DOS.Death*


----------



## drenal (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

this post from my school's twitter
https://twitter.com/WHSHornetPride/status/916453436488593409


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-game-chrono-trigger.486058/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

On my clipboard once again


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2017)

Same tbh


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Same tbh


The day that happens is the day that the world ends.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> The day that happens is the day that the world ends.


I need this to happen


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I need this to happen


I dunno. Just imagine that WW3 or whatever starts, and then on TV a message appears from the President: "A MESSAGE FROM THE WHITE HOUSE" and then whoever is president at that time just comes onscreen , but instead of whatever his normal body is, it's just an Android catgirl telling you to seek cover in a fallout shelter.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 7, 2017)

Snakefinger is God.


----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Fobwashed/status/916439070615597056


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 7, 2017)

content://media/external/file/47248


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 8, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/liBPR6r.jpg


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 9, 2017)

someone halp!!!!!!!!11!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 9, 2017)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/LittlestJustin/status/917219220341043200


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> https://twitter.com/LittlestJustin/status/917219220341043200


"You're thinking that I can't freestyle rap" Let me stop you right there.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice of Robbie Rotten to teach us how to be villains, 'ay Luigi? pic.twitter.com/bIZozafNFF— Princess Lillie of the Stars - @[email protected] (@Lillie2523) October 9, 2017


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

don't pic.twitter.com/xwe2FSCWSt— Bootleg Stuff (@Bootleg_Stuff) October 9, 2017


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

This makes my head hurt...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 9, 2017)

Z:\AUTOEXEC.BAT


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

https://play.kahoot.it/#/k/30ec1f69-baec-4486-8869-3fef71acbe16
a kahoot! game i made for a project at school


----------



## MissingNO123 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 10, 2017)

misery that somehow got more detail added to it >.>


----------



## MissingNO123 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> This makes my head hurt...



I have seen the death and rebirth of the universe a billion times over.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 10, 2017)

vainus


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2017)

nico nico niiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 10, 2017)

quite possibly a fabrication and possibly attracted to the same gender


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

https://open.spotify.com/album/3YmsWfVb0BTohLarAlbgFY


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2017)

Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 11, 2017)

no


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## MissingNO123 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2017)

MissingNO123 said:


> View attachment 102399


wtf?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 12, 2017)

Does drunken Lois no more than the G-spot, and we're going to find that out so here with this $80 Viagra master?


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

http://mashable.com/2017/10/11/rick-and-morty-twitter-prank-cancel-show.amp


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 12, 2017)

Casio keyboard


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 12, 2017)

*You’ve gone incognito*
Now you can browse privately, and other people who use this device won’t see your activity. However, downloads and bookmarks will be saved. Learn more

Chrome won’t save the following information:

Your browsing history
Cookies and site data
Information entered in forms
Your activity might still be visible to:

Websites you visit
Your employer or school
Your internet service provider


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Oct 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> this post from my school's twitter
> https://twitter.com/WHSHornetPride/status/916453436488593409


Good job on revealing your school to the interwebs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## SonicFan2005 (Oct 13, 2017)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Rick and Morty. The humour is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer’s head. There’s also Rick’s nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realise that they’re not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Rick & Morty truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in Rick’s existential catchphrase “Wubba Lubba Dub Dub,” which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev’s Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Dan Harmon’s genius wit unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools.. how I pity them. 

And yes, by the way, i DO have a Rick & Morty tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand. Nothin personnel kid


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Oct 13, 2017)

SonicFan2005 said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Rick and Morty. The humour is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer’s head. There’s also Rick’s nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realise that they’re not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Rick & Morty truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in Rick’s existential catchphrase “Wubba Lubba Dub Dub,” which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev’s Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I’m smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Dan Harmon’s genius wit unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools.. how I pity them.
> 
> And yes, by the way, i DO have a Rick & Morty tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It’s for the ladies’ eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they’re within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand. Nothin personnel kid


Legendary


----------



## drenal (Oct 13, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Good job on revealing your school to the interwebs.



I could honestly care less


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


What is that? 2001?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2017)

> [email protected] ~ $ python '/home/vinscool/Desktop/exception_dump_parser.py' '/home/vinscool/Desktop/crash_dump_00000000.dmp'
> Processor: ARM11 (core 1)
> Exception type: prefetch abort (svcBreak: panic)
> Current process: pm (0000000000000000)
> ...


----------



## drenal (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2017)

Alex Herbert.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 14, 2017)

Heh, This ctrl+V was a link to a private Chat room, No way I am sharing this.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 14, 2017)

Polly no dansu


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 14, 2017)

sks316 said:


>


I love this gif.
Nichijou for life.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Ooer/


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

lame -V0 -q 0 --tt %1 --ta %2 --tl %3 --ty %4 --tn %5 --tg %6 --tc %7 - %o


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

Welcome my son, welcome to the machine.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 16, 2017)

-	Crown attorneys are lawyers who represent the Crown (or government) in court and are responsible for prosecuting criminal cases. Responsibility of prosecuting cases is shared between the provinces and the federal government, with provincially appointed Crown attorneys prosecuting the Criminal Code offences and federally appointed Crown attorneys prosecuting persons charged with violating other federal statutes, such as the CDSA. In Yukon, the NW territories, and Nunavut, federally appointed Crown attorneys are responsible for prosecuting ALL cases!
-	Involved in a range of activities – provide advice to police officers at the pre-charge state; prepare for a trial (e.g., they collect evidence from the police and other sources, research case precedents, and interview victims, witnesses and experts who may be called to testify); and prepare for post-trial appeals. Crown counsel are also involved in negotiating pleas, developing trial strategies, managing witnesses, arguing conditions of bail, recommending sentences to the court, appealing sentences deemed too lenient. Crown attorneys must also remain up-to-date on changes in the law and in judicial precedent, including decisions in Charter cases.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 16, 2017)

Knowing


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

what the hell is this


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

It's a feature


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

*
Bytewizerd-Today at 7:07 PM*


It’s a meme but that’s lowkey a really nice lil sketch


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

the livestream of some kids that tried to hack my playstation account


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> the livestream of some kids that tried to hack my playstation account



What happened to those kids?


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> What happened to those kids?


i dunno. i think the reason the stream ended so abruptly is because they saw me say "get off my account" in the chat, but that may not be the actual reason


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> i dunno. i think the reason the stream ended so abruptly is because they saw me say "get off my account" in the chat, but that may not be the actual reason


Were you scared?
Because my sistra msn got hacken will she was chatting with a frriend
At some point her friend stopped talling
Plus, in the chatbox a message appeared, like if was my sistra typing it, the message said, you friend is dead

My sistra imediatly called the police


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Were you scared?
> Because my sistra msn got hacken will she was chatting with a frriend
> At some point her friend stopped talling
> Plus, in the chatbox a message appeared, like if was my sistra typing it, the message said, you friend is dead
> ...


I was a little scared, but I was able to get my account back in under 10 minutes


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

This cancer, kill me now.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 17, 2017)

content://media/external/file/49474


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/JlmNES2.jpg


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2017)

Trippy

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pu6gbi3v7z1rrnd/chemical.xm.mp3?dl=0


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

Cri cri cri cri


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

https://twitter.com/KEEMSTAR/status/920128926718021632


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 17, 2017)

>y'know what they say
All toasters toast toast


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> >y'know what they say
> All toasters toast toast


All eraser erasers erase erasers.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/246620/Plague_Inc_Evolved/
someone plz, I need it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

https://shirtz.cool/collections/keemstar/products/the-drama-longsleeve


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

To hold tightly onto what's left in my hand


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

It's a phone number, not posting it here


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

http://cloud-3.steamusercontent.com/ugc/836957960627338022/C71A83C1A880BE69839FD7B9E188094208920FCB/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>



how2dislike


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> how2dislike


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 18, 2017)

https://www.pinterest.com.mx/pin/577375614700277982/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



eechigoo said:


> https://www.pinterest.com.mx/pin/577375614700277982/



edit: Why did I even copy this??


----------



## MissingNO123 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


exPLOOOOOSION


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 19, 2017)

Scared I'm losing control of my life
I'm scared of commitment of calling anything mine
I would be lying if I told you, "I'm fine"


----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh boy


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

If you are a person of great intellect, I am sure you must be watching CBS masterpiece "Young Sheldon". I presume that if you watch "Young Sheldon", you must also be watching the tour de force known as The Big Bang Theory. I must also presume that if you watch Rick and Morty, you are merely trying to fool your weak minded friends into bowing down to your false intellect. While Young Sheldon and Big Bang Theory may seem like comedies on the surface, analyzing the subtext of the two shows reveals something far more intricate. Both shows serve as a parable for the struggles of society, both modern, and ancient. For example, the pilot episode of Young Sheldon concerns Sheldon going to high school. He assumes that high school will be a sanctuary of knowledge. Yet when he arrives, he discovers it is a cesspool of sex and substance abuse. This clearly serves as a metaphor for the corruption of capitalist values in America. America, as represented by the high school, should - in principle - exercise values that are for the people. So when Sheldon comes across the crushing realization that high school is not what he thought, it represents the realization that power to the people is an illusion in American society, propagated by the corrupt and unjust. To Sheldon's shock, his simpleminded family seems to have bought into this illusion. Sheldon refuses to touch his family's hands at the dinner table, symbolizing the pure-of-heart communists refusal to be infected by the disease of capitalist corruption. So the next time you watch the Big Bang Theory, know that it is not just intending to make you laugh, but to inform you of the faults in our brainwashed society.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2017)

you know the candles, It's basically a sacrifice.


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Oct 20, 2017)

https://media.tenor.com/images/b712e58905d95e88257f5c9f52016b17/tenor.gif


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2017)

Kappa


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## callmeHUNTER (Oct 20, 2017)

https://imgur.com/gallery/9bcON


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 20, 2017)

[That's a Two-Factor Auth Secret Code for Discord, no way I'm pasting that.]


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Dekirai (Oct 20, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts II               ul.SLES_542.33


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 21, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/comments/77k5wp/im_an_identity_thief_and_i_want_my_identity_back/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2017)

ⁱᵐ ˡⁱᵏᵉ ᵃ ˡⁱᵗᵗˡᵉ ᵇᵃᵇʸ


----------



## drenal (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2017)

```
[columns][img]http://i.imgur.com/ZYDXOb9.png[/img][nextcol]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/Gz3H1sJ.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/TR3hRBp.png[/img]

[center][font=cambria][size=7]D R A G O N[/size]

---------------

[font=Calibri]Role here • Role here • Role here[/center]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/kmsdVub.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/pyyBHA2.png[/img]

[nextcol][img]http://i.imgur.com/KnoxgFy.png[/img][/columns]

[columns][img]http://i.imgur.com/sNxHUxe.png[/img][nextcol]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/LfRxloR.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/RvtdYh9.png[/img]

[columns]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/TBXtdav.png[/img]

[center][font=Cambria][b]STATISTICS:[/font]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/z9VGk8R.png[/img][/center]

[sub][b]STR[/b]

|▓▓▓▓░░░░░|

[b]DEX[/b]

|▓▓▓▓░░░░░|

[b]CON[/b]

|▓▓▓▓░░░░░|

[b]INT[/b]

|▓▓▓▓░░░░░|

[b]WIS[/b]

|▓▓▓▓░░░░░|

[b]INT[/b]

|▓▓▓▓░░░░░|

[/sub][/center]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/mrcLyWz.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/U4mYTwL.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/TBXtdav.png[/img]

[center][font=Cambria][b]TITLE HERE:[/b][/font][/center]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/z9VGk8R.png[/img][/center]

[size=2][font=cambria][b]▸ Text here:[/b] Text Text Text


[b]▸ Text here:[/b] Text Text Text


[b]▸ Text here:[/b] Text Text Text


[b]▸ Text here:[/b] Text Text Text[/size]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/vypH3do.png[/img]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/LeEHq7k.png[/img][/center]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/LeEHq7k.png[/img][/center]

[nextcol]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/Zh9Zw1J.png[/img]


[center][font=Cambria][size=5]B I O G R A P H Y[/size][/font]


[font=Cambria][size=4]S[/size][size=2]ed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur?[/size][/font]


[font=Cambria][size=4]S[/size][size=2]ed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur?[/size][/font]


[font=Cambria][size=4]S[/size][size=2]ed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur?[/size][/font][/center]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/MSSOaai.png[/img]

[nextcol]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/TBXtdav.png[/img]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/EQ0vcLs.png[/img]

[font=Cambria][b]TITLE HERE[/b]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/z9VGk8R.png[/img]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/rqCzwbG.png[/img]

[font=Cambria][b]TITLE HERE[/b][/center]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/mrcLyWz.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/ZPTfZK1.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/TBXtdav.png[/img]

[center][font=Cambria][b]TITLE HERE:[/b][/font][/center]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/z9VGk8R.png[/img][/center]

[size=2][font=cambria][b]▸ Text here:[/b] Text Text Text


[b]▸ Text here:[/b] Text Text Text


[b]▸ Text here:[/b] Text Text Text


[b]▸ Text here:[/b] Text Text Text[/size]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/vypH3do.png[/img]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/LeEHq7k.png[/img][/center]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/LeEHq7k.png[/img][/center]

[/columns]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/RvtdYh9.png[/img]

[columns]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/GHUzTnl.png[/img]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/YkOCj1y.png[/img][color=transparent]_[/color][font=Cambria][b]TITLE HERE[/b][/font][color=transparent]_[/color][img]http://i.imgur.com/n84GomK.png[/img]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/X9d2XDO.png[/img][/center]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/16p4WTf.png[/img]


[color=transparent]____[/color][font=Cambria][size=4]L[/size][size=2]orem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit.[/size]


[color=transparent]____[/color][font=Cambria][size=4]L[/size][size=2]orem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit.[/size]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/EYzBtNK.png[/img]


[nextcol]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/GPHYKK6.png[/img]

[nextcol]

[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/GHUzTnl.png[/img]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/YkOCj1y.png[/img][color=transparent]_[/color][font=Cambria][b]TITLE HERE[/b][/font][color=transparent]_[/color][img]http://i.imgur.com/n84GomK.png[/img]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/X9d2XDO.png[/img][/center]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/16p4WTf.png[/img]


[color=transparent]____[/color][font=Cambria][size=4]L[/size][size=2]orem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit.[/size]


[color=transparent]____[/color][font=Cambria][size=4]L[/size][size=2]orem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit.[/size]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/EYzBtNK.png[/img]

[/columns]

[img]http://i.imgur.com/vFgyRO9.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/MN3d22D.png[/img]


[img]http://i.imgur.com/vFgyRO9.png[/img]


---------

[center][size=2][color=#292929][i]Bio template by Mibella, find it [url=http://www1.flightrising.com/forums/cc/1895073]here[/url].[/i][/color][/size][/center]

[nextcol][img]http://i.imgur.com/tPb5oCX.png[/img][/columns]
```


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 22, 2017)

A *genetic chimerism* or *chimera* (also spelled *chimaera*) is a single organism composed of cells from different zygotes. This can include possessing both female and male sex organs, blood cells of two blood types, or subtle variations in form.[1] Animal chimeras are produced by the merger of multiple fertilized eggs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 22, 2017)

(HAHA Im not posting that, It was my Ip)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> (HAHA Im not posting that, It was my Ip)


i alredy no ur ip becz im a l33t h4ck3r, ur ip is 192.168.0.1


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 22, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/qwertyoruiopz-releases-his-web-kit-exploit-for-below-4-50.487454/


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 22, 2017)

i have nothing on my clipboard


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 23, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



Delet dis


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 23, 2017)

She never gives up, even giving the last of her strength, to help her husband and fugitives help escape.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> She never gives up, even giving the last of her strength, to help her husband and fugitives help escape.


Who? Harboring fugitives can be illegal

What I had in my clipboard:
*browser.tabs.remote.autostart*


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Who? Harboring fugitives can be illegal
> 
> What I had in my clipboard:
> *browser.tabs.remote.autostart*


Scarlet Pimpernel, During the French Revolution. 

CTRL+V


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> View attachment 103917


I am "Please select..."


----------



## Seriel (Oct 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I am "Please select..."


Same tbh


----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> View attachment 103917


Where did you find such a thing?


----------



## Seriel (Oct 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Where did you find such a thing?


That's actually on my UCAS application (For applying for University)
I selected Other because I'm asexual.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Where did you find such a thing?


Its actually on a lot of surveys, it was in my school survey


----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> That's actually on my UCAS application (For applying for University)
> I selected Other because I'm asexual.


Has education stooped so low as to care about your sexual orientation? That's actually sad... What happened to the good old times when nobody gave an f?



Dionicio3 said:


> Its actually on a lot of surveys, it was in my school survey


Didn't know that, call me unprogressive, but so many options are an overkill, no wonder people are confused


----------



## Seriel (Oct 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Has education stooped so low as to care about your sexual orientation? That's actually sad... What happened to the good old times when nobody gave an f?


It's an optional question.


----------



## drenal (Oct 24, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Snap-Inc-Dancing-Hot-Costume/dp/B075NFPHPS
Anyone got $80 I can borrow?


----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Snap-Inc-Dancing-Hot-Costume/dp/B075NFPHPS
> Anyone got $80 I can borrow?


Can't get it in time for halloween, damn!


----------



## drenal (Oct 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Can't get it in time for halloween, damn!


Aww, that sucks! Now I can't do anything for Halloween!


----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Aww, that sucks! Now I can't do anything for Halloween!


You can always dress up as a ghost, it only needs one sheet

PS: Time to post something relevant to this thread, here's my ctrl+v...
https://i.imgur.com/BI3dCAW.gif


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2017)

Supported Models :
TP450 & MP450 & LGM470


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2017)

E:\Users\Erisa\AppData\Local\Packages\46932SUSE.openSUSELeap42.2_022rs5jcyhyac\LocalState\rootfs\home\erisa\kuro\files\stickers\cry.webp


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


>



Delet dis


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Delet dis


i'm sorry, but i really had to do it to em


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> i'm sorry, but i really had to do it to em


You should obey your parents and stay grounded forever


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> You should obey your parents and stay grounded forever


well i mean, it's not my fault they ungrounded me


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> well i mean, it's not my fault they ungrounded me


Reground yourself


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Reground yourself


jeez, you dont have to be so hateful


----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2017)

@Larsenv


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> jeez, you dont have to be so hateful


Too bad


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Too bad


you're just mad that i had to do it to em


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> you're just mad that i had to do it to em


No horrible meme makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No horrible meme makes no sense whatsoever


ok, whatever


----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2017)

ban urself


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


>



oh, hi mark


----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 25, 2017)

As an addict with a pen, who's addicted to the wind


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


>



I foresee a "delet dis" incoming from a skiddo


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I foresee a "delet dis" incoming from a skiddo


best animation, can't deny it


----------



## ThoD (Oct 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> best animation, can't deny it


It's surprisingly good for something made in MS Paint!


----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

ThoD said:


> It's surprisingly good for something made in MS Paint!


it's the best MS paint animation out there, of course it is


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


if i had a dollar every time i saw that image...


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 26, 2017)

iAqua やぁ、何やってんの
Yesterday at 11:30 PM LikeComment




Seriel あなたは私が実際に日本語を話せないことを知っています


----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)

Larsenv said:


> iAqua やぁ、何やってんの
> Yesterday at 11:30 PM LikeComment
> 
> 
> ...


That's some next level stalking right there

My ctrl+v:
h] [/Spoiler]



Spoiler: TEST 1



Post1 [/


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 26, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> The *Ctrl + V* Game​
> Hey! This is The *Ctrl + V* Game!
> Paste anything you have on your clipboard here! If it's an image, embed it! If it's a file, upload it! If it has an unsupported format, wrap it in a ZIP first!
> 
> ...


If you aren't satisfied by the refund please delete system 32.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2017)

```
sudo eopkg check | grep Broken | awk '{print $4}' | xargs sudo eopkg it --reinstall
```


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)

Shanklesong


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

i'm on that part of youtube again...


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)

ButtsAndTheSuch"


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 104160


1. why haven't you dismissed the cookie message at the bottom
2. why are you in incognito mode


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> 1. why haven't you dismissed the cookie message at the bottom
> 2. why are you in incognito mode


1. cause I am an ass.
2. My fam won't like Gbatemp


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> 1. cause I am an ass.
> 2. My fam won't like Gbatemp


oh, ok.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 104163


why'd ya upload the same picture again


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> why'd ya upload the same picture again


Flock Idk


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Flock Idk


oh, ok


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/forums/-/index.rss


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


why is that on your clipboard?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> why is that on your clipboard?


Context 

uttsAndTheSuch


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Context
> 
> uttsAndTheSuch


but i dont have any context so i don't understand


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> but i dont have any context so i don't understand


I do, I was there.

uttsAndTheSuch


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I do, I was there.
> 
> uttsAndTheSuch


...but that doesn't help me understand it


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)

*tarkice*


----------



## ThoD (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


>



Someone make this with Google Assistant and I'm sold.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 27, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Jackery-Portable-Battery-Charger-10200mAh/dp/B00F00B9F0/?tag=jackery-20


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Reason I no longer play in public, people can be distracting when I got the sound turned up to the max...


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


I would do that though...


----------



## PossiblyOne (Oct 28, 2017)

body::after,
.callout-backdrop,
.user-popout::before,
#user-profile-modal .header::before,
#pubs-container::before,
.auth-background,
.auth-tiling-bg,
.invite-modal .invite-splash,
.radio-theme.light label,
.radio-theme.dark label{


----------



## Invision (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## thom_tl (Oct 29, 2017)

100000


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 29, 2017)

gtk-dark.css


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 29, 2017)

If I ever made you feel bad about yourself, or hurt u in anyway, I didn't mean to. I don't 'try' to hurt people or make them feel horrid about themselves, that is never my intention. And, if I have made you feel so in the past, just want to let you know, I'm sorry.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 29, 2017)

374330855998357524


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



But 4Chan is a normie thing now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

file/d/0B8yF990-Zc9QQ3M2NUlObDRKc0E


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2017)

152440


Sent from my Macintosh Lisa with Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2017)

(=゜ω゜)


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

https://www.wad-archive.com/wad/HALOWEEN-WAD


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


this is just an edit of the edit of the original! edit-ception?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> this is just an edit of the edit of the original! edit-ception?


wat


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> wat


it's an edit of this, which is an edit of the original


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> it's an edit of this, which is an edit of the original
> 
> 
> Spoiler


wow okay, I didn't expect that.


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> wow okay, I didn't expect that.


now you know


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 30, 2017)

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## ThoD (Oct 30, 2017)

http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/MHGen:_Skill_List


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 30, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 30, 2017)

drenal said:


>



The cringe is strong with this one...


----------



## drenal (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm outski!


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 31, 2017)

Sticky Beard (Muk-Alola) (M) @ Lum Berry 
Ability: Poison Touch 
Level: 50 
EVs: 244 HP / 228 Atk / 36 Def
Adamant Nature 
- Knock Off 
- Poison Jab 
- Pursuit 
- Brick Break


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

This test is an Aerobic FitnessGram Transmit Pacer ™ test and will continue to be more and more people. A 20 meter 30 second race to help you get started. Line now. He starts walking faster and faster than you hear it. [Sound] When you hear the sound, fill the ring. [McQueen] Do not forget to drive out a straight line that can run. Second, he could not complete your course. The test begins with the start. Go to yourself in your thoughts.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2017)

NOBODY GIVE ME A LIKE


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> NOBODY GIVE ME A LIKE


oops

my ctrl+v


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 31, 2017)

:thumb676714651:


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2017)

he looked at me like I was stupid I’m not stupid


----------



## ThoD (Oct 31, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> he looked at me like I was stupid I’m not stupid


Where is that even from? I'm pretty sure it's not up to you to decide whether you are stupid or not, it's up to everyone else!

My Ctrl+V:
https://i.imgur.com/GDU2xh8.gifv


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Where is that even from? I'm pretty sure it's not up to you to decide whether you are stupid or not, it's up to everyone else!
> 
> My Ctrl+V:
> https://i.imgur.com/GDU2xh8.gifv


----------



## ThoD (Oct 31, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>



Video not available...


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Video not available...


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## drenal (Oct 31, 2017)

www.sevens.exposed


----------



## Seriel (Oct 31, 2017)

my my my


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 1, 2017)

Had my email address, along with other private info


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)

it's a link to a livestream of me playing chex quest for some reason


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 1, 2017)

Mogeko Castle.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2017)

Do whatever. It's your title, you're entitled to use what you want.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 1, 2017)

(Context, my friend just got back from Trick or treating, and was on a sugar high)
*Jacinta-Yesterday at 8:37 PM*


BEEPPPP
I HAVE CANDY
AND I AM ON A SUGAR RUSHHHHH
NO BEEP?
OH VELL
ME IS GONNA SPAM YOUUUUU\
SPAMMMM
S
P
A
M
M
M
H
A
P
P
Y
H
A
L
L
O
W
E
E
N
MWAHAHAHAHA
OH
HOW IS YOUR SOUL BTW?
CUZ APPARENTLY YOU ARE PLAYING A GAME CALLED SORE
HAHAHA
THAT WAS A JOKE
YEAH IT'S HILARIOUS AIN'T IT?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I had like 35 notifs


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 1, 2017)

Star Fox 2 box art.jpg


----------



## ThoD (Nov 1, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/grJ1LfA.gifv

PS: Kinda gruesome, but funny gruesome (comedy)...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 1, 2017)

Cock-Suckers' Ball


----------



## Ace (Nov 1, 2017)

om vi ändrar från en request form till en annan i en open  ticket (incident till access request) vad händer med approver-steget ??
gäller JSDCIS-214

_which translates to:_
if we change from one request form to another in an open ticket (from incident to access request), what happens to the approver step ??
applies to JSDCIS-214


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 1, 2017)

o two women out in the middle of nowhere


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2017)

> sudo eopkg rr Solus
> sudo eopkg ar Solus https://packages.solus-project.com/shannon/eopkg-index.xml.xz
> sudo eopkg up


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 2, 2017)

(It was a screenshot with Private information on it)


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 2, 2017)

Cant post this, someones address,
who's don't know, but somebody's


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 3, 2017)

375746186713235458


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 3, 2017)

"you have a job cuz you're you"


----------



## drenal (Nov 3, 2017)

why is there so much chalk on my school's track


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 3, 2017)

```
~ $ sudo pacman -Syu
:: Synchronizing package databases...
 core is up to date
 extra is up to date
 community is up to date
 multilib is up to date
 testing is up to date
:: Starting full system upgrade...
 there is nothing to do
```


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-a-picture-of-your-desktop.56484/


----------



## plasturion (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 3, 2017)

ffmpeg -ss 18:00 -t 5 -i [Some-Stuffs]_Jojo's_Bizarre_Adventure_Stardust_Crusaders_28_(1280x720_Blu-Ray_AAC)_[F9055B09].mkv -vcodec copy -acodec copy 1.mkv

GIF making purposes.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> ffmpeg -ss 18:00 -t 5 -i [Some-Stuffs]_Jojo's_Bizarre_Adventure_Stardust_Crusaders_28_(1280x720_Blu-Ray_AAC)_[F9055B09].mkv -vcodec copy -acodec copy 1.mkv
> 
> GIF making purposes.


Another Dio gif or an original one for once?


google_5000000


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 3, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Another Dio gif or an original one for once?



It was for this.







I only made one Dio gif so far.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> It was for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now to add cringey captions and you got yourself imgur FP material!


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 3, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Now to add cringey captions and you got yourself imgur FP material!



I'm actually permabanned from Imgur for posting NSFW content publicly, which I never understood how to avoid that. I do now, but the ban means not being able to comment or post things publicly, I can still upload. People can only see my uploads if I share them in whatever site, forum, stuff basically.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm actually permabanned from Imgur for posting NSFW content publicly, which I never understood how to avoid that. I do now, but the ban means not being able to comment or post things publicly, I can still upload. People can only see my uploads if I share them in whatever site, forum, stuff basically.


Tough luck I guess...

PS: If the NSFW stuff was hentai, send them over to me for a quick review


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Tough luck I guess...
> 
> PS: If the NSFW stuff was hentai, send them over to me for a quick review



The misunderstanding I had was that sharing uploads with people (like making a reddit thread) meant making them public, and they were just nude women gifs. It's not a loss at all now knowing my uploads can be seen as long as I share them directly, and I hardly ever look at front page material. But I do have some hentai, though I prefer making funny/cool GIFs (NSFW or not), I hardly ever make sexy ones anymore. I did make an album full of sexy stuff from one hentai. I can't remember the name (which isn't surprising with hentai).


----------



## austin5623 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 4, 2017)

Volumio Headphones


----------



## ThoD (Nov 4, 2017)

Don't ask how I found it, let's just say twitch streams with song requests can get out of hand...


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 4, 2017)

it's where most my fears of social stuff come from.


----------



## Ricken (Nov 4, 2017)

Tell me what you've lost, demonize my flaws


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 4, 2017)

Emo Jake (Darkrai) @ Fightinium Z
Ability: Bad Dreams
Level: 50
EVs: 76 HP / 252 SpA / 180 Spe
Timid Nature
IVs: 0 Atk
- Dark Pulse
- Sludge Bomb
- Nasty Plot
- Focus Blast


----------



## vinstage (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 5, 2017)

Have trouble with pointing and shooting? If that's the case, fret not, the Pyro exists!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 5, 2017)

Amy Price-Francis


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 5, 2017)

/afk lolno don't ping me


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 5, 2017)

The Buzz on Maggie


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 5, 2017)

https://sta.sh/0x0e9p54c75


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 5, 2017)

#spoopy_stories on /r/Pokémon Discord as it was seen on 11/5/2017 at 2:27 PM Central Time
Archived by sks316

Mars - 10/02/2017
https://docs.google.com/document/d/10ODGZNZSX_oa_1AIEQ4TAvyPjOOZBmTgUd5eLPyep3E 
The Rime of the Ancient Trainer

October 5, 2017

Professor Wormwood - 10/05/2017
Cinnabars_Secret_Halloween_Literature_Contest_Entry.pdf
389.34 KB
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...Secret_Halloween_Literature_Contest_Entry.pdf
Here's my entry in PDF form; the word count is 5,635 words. I hope including that count here will suffice.(edited)

October 11, 2017

Gex | I will sing no requiem. - 10/11/2017
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-8LVBRCn9NdDHSxpj4onClrveIQvxhRUt5SYRuC0Fyg
Debriefing [Word Count: 1001](edited)

October 17, 2017

Aobae - 10/17/2017
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UIZUPeHTLBqcnsC-wO4fPFeanOU6JMeO9uDROglsn-E/edit?usp=sharing                                   Wanted to meet the 7,000 words but decided to finish early. Didn't write quite everything I wanted to and the beginning seems slow but it ends up being fast paced since I got lazy. Oh well. Still like the concept and the plot-twist of the story. (2611 Words)(edited)

October 24, 2017

Bacon Mac - 10/24/2017
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IpAbX80Gj_Jnb6w1q6klU-UlJKoNAKcvktHR0ZISn7A/edit?usp=sharing
Plasma is the title of my story (1940 words)(edited)

October 25, 2017

Bounty - 10/25/2017
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yYLWcmdRu1u_n__Ghr60QUPRXWbzFh1Gr9otTAz2kuQ/edit?usp=sharing

October 27, 2017

Error 52 - 10/27/2017
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gHf5HW942fnoSngDfJsiNDesko_x8u_6M-wRB95DyEU/ Don't Do This (3,410 words)(edited)

October 29, 2017

Nathan Supports Net Neutrality - 10/29/2017
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hhAo7QINv_i_PaH85v5Wx_x3jY3bf5SrF8QtsTDOSHU/edit?usp=sharing Drought (1,001 words)

October 30, 2017

Zloggt - Last Monday at 11:59 PM
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tWRf2XevHypLScgCmizARo9pInzq2kKOERSd5aW8z2A/edit?usp=sharing
The Journal [3,365 words]

October 31, 2017

Tallow316 - Last Tuesday at 12:15 AM
https://docs.google.com/document/d/16pWpelnJ6MHjNXR5yBDmz0s2ClL7Zj2hC3PEUQk9lxI/edit?usp=sharing
A Trainer's Bond [2,098]

Timo - Last Tuesday at 11:54 AM
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1w4UP2cYlLo-LuE4qH89liYN3DFAlhWpCU1ijwGNdrI8/edit?usp=sharing Beautiful Flowers [2089]

November 1, 2017

Rocket Executive Petrel - Last Wednesday at 12:51 AM
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dldIqS6oMMakIoRy37YKKOJJ41PKwUle2y4cdJAkSD4/edit?usp=sharing
Saffron Gym (1107 Words)

Rocket Executive Petrel - Last Wednesday at 1:06 AM
Entry Phase: Complete
Voting: Being set up.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 6, 2017)

If I've exhausted _all_ possible option


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2017)

OH CRAP I CANT POST THIS, ITS MY FRIENDS ADDRESS


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2017)

217 KB


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 104916


I got a surprisingly fitting ctrl+v to describe this:
wut?


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I got a surprisingly fitting ctrl+v to describe this:
> wut?


it's a weird image made to look like they're praying in a church


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> it's a weird image made to look like they're praying in a church


I know, but the images used for the characters are so bad quality it's just weird


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2017)

My poor knowledge of Greek mythology has always been my Achilles elbow.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2017)

http://www.lemon64.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61429&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=45


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

where's secret area in this map?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2017)

*Shank-Yesterday at 8:46 PM*

you wouldnt download a foot

(Context, I found a pic of a foot on my pc, and I asked who it was)
Here is the whole chat log


Spoiler: Log



*DeoNaught-Yesterday at 8:31 PM*
 shank is this yours?



*Shank-Yesterday at 8:31 PM*
no that's cheese's
*GingerOfOz-Yesterday at 8:31 PM*
That's Cheese's stinky feet
*DeoNaught-Yesterday at 8:31 PM*
Okay(edited)
I was wondering
How did it end up on my computer though
*Cephiros-Yesterday at 8:32 PM*
Lol
*GingerOfOz-Yesterday at 8:33 PM*
...You downloaded it?
*DeoNaught-Yesterday at 8:34 PM*
Apparently ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I dont remember when though
*Cephiros-Yesterday at 8:34 PM*
Cheese hacked your shit, left a calling card!
*doom-Yesterday at 8:41 PM*
lol wut
*DeoNaught-Yesterday at 8:42 PM*
Cheese hacked me
L33t [email protected]

NEW MESSAGES

*Cephiros-Yesterday at 8:43 PM*
I find it funny that deo found it on his pc randomly, and everyone was just, oh, that's cheeses foot.
*Madmorda-Yesterday at 8:43 PM*
That, or you downloaded his foot lol
*Shank-Yesterday at 8:46 PM*
you wouldnt download a foot
*Madmorda-Yesterday at 8:46 PM*
Lmao
*Cephiros-Yesterday at 8:48 PM*
I had a guy threaten to "download your computer and blow your modem" once I wish I still had that log it was funny as hell.


----------



## drenal (Nov 6, 2017)

Man’s got sauce. You don’t force the sauce. Sauce is something, you either have it or you don’t. Can you ask a egg, “How do you have your yolk?” You can’t. Either man’s got the yolk, or man ain’t got the yolk. Man’s got the yolk. Can you ask Heinz how you make ketchup? You can’t. Can you ask Heinz how you make baked beans? You can’t. Can you ask Heinz, “How does man make mayonnaise?” You can’t. Can you ask them about how you make salad cream? You can’t. How you gonna ask a man with sauce, how you get sauce? Either man’s got sauce, or man’s got no sauce. And I’ve got sauce.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 6, 2017)

Kernel Version: Linux 4.13.11-1-ck


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2017)

スマイリーヘッド


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2017)

That's not Jacinta XD


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2017)

concatenate


----------



## thom_tl (Nov 6, 2017)

SanDisk is revamping its Extreme Pro microSDHC lineup, adding 8GB and 16GB cards with sequential read speeds up to 95MB/s. The 0


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 6, 2017)

The thing is that Snes9x would count as free software if it wasn't for the noncommercial clause in its license.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2017)

content://media/external/file/22470


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2017)

(This was my other friends address)


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 7, 2017)

drenal said:


>


Wtf


----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wtf


here's the original


 
still pretty weird...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 7, 2017)

[testing]
Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 7, 2017)

(My friend says Mat pat reminds her of me.)


----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2017)

her: flame i love your friend and i must leave you. dont call me ever again.

me: can i still fuck your mum

her: oh my god wait what?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2017)

KNEE



REEE



SEEE



CCCCCC



BBEEEEE



MOOOOOEEEEEE



FEEE



REEE



DEEEE



SSEEEE


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2017)

Ozomatli - Cumbia De Los Muertos


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 8, 2017)

Tangy Original Sunny Delight™


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 8, 2017)

lol the suicide prevention number was in my clipboard


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2017)

and I know for a fact,


----------



## Seriel (Nov 8, 2017)

Defaults env_keep += "http_proxy https_proxy ftp_proxy"


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2017)

```
Private Sub PrintDocument1_PrintPage(sender As Object, e As PrintPageEventArgs) Handles PrintDocument1.PrintPage
        ' Create a rectangle the size of the printable area of the page.
        Dim recPrintable As New Rectangle(
            e.MarginBounds.Left, e.MarginBounds.Top,
            e.MarginBounds.Width, e.MarginBounds.Height)

        ' Create a rectangle used for the actual drawing dimensions of the image.
        ' Default it to the printable area.
        Dim recDraw As Rectangle = recPrintable

        ' Load the image in a bitmap object we can use.
        Dim bmSource As New Bitmap(ofdSelectPicture.FileName)

        ResizeToPrintableArea(bmSource, recDraw, recPrintable)

        ' Draw the bitmap on the Graphics object of the PrintDocument control.
        e.Graphics.DrawImage(bmSource, recDraw)

        ' This is the last page to be printed.
        e.HasMorePages = False

        ' Free up resources used.
        bmSource.Dispose()

    End Sub
```


----------



## Seriel (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Nov 8, 2017)

172.20.10.2


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 8, 2017)

Snes9x made me change all my passwords.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2017)

```
Dim objAttachments As Attachment = New Attachment(PhotoVeiwer.ofdSelectPicture.FileName)
```


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2017)

#---------------------
# Define a few Color's
#---------------------
BLACK='\e[0;30m'
BLUE='\e[0;34m'
GREEN='\e[0;32m'
CYAN='\e[0;36m'
RED='\e[0;31m'
PURPLE='\e[0;35m'
BROWN='\e[0;33m'
LIGHTGRAY='\e[0;37m'
DARKGRAY='\e[1;30m'
LIGHTBLUE='\e[1;34m'
LIGHTGREEN='\e[1;32m'
LIGHTCYAN='\e[1;36m'
LIGHTRED='\e[1;31m'
LIGHTPURPLE='\e[1;35m'
YELLOW='\e[1;33m'
WHITE='\e[1;37m'
DARKGRAY='\e[01;30'
LIGHTGRAY='\e[00;37'
NC='\e[0m'              # No Color
# Sample Command using color: echo -e "${CYAN}This is BASH

PS1="\[\033[35m\]\[\033[36m\]\w\n\[\033[0;31m\]\[email protected]\h\[\033[1;34m\] ~\[\e[1;32m\]> \[\e[m\]\[\e[0;37m\]\[\033[0m\]"

eval $(thefuck --alias)


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 9, 2017)

*Addict with a pen.-Today at 3:41 PM*


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


*Jacinta-Today at 3:42 PM*


-_("/)_/-



ta daaa



i made it myself


*Addict with a pen.-Today at 3:43 PM*


no



just



no


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6yk3otnsyhv97m7/TSRPRAC.mp3?dl=0


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 10, 2017)

genetically modified super turtle


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2017)

It's leak season.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 10, 2017)

https://up-shop.org/up-boards/140-up-core-4gb-32gb-emmc-memory.html


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)

dev/sda2 is my 150MB EFI partition, shared between any OS I install on my computer (here, Windows 10 and Solus) 
dev/sda7 is my /home partition 
dev/sda9 is my /root partition 
Optionally, dev/sda4 and dev/sda6 are my NTFS partitions, that are shared between Windows and Linux


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2017)

http://biinny.tv/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)

https://github.com/neuschaefer/wiiu-linux-launcher


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2017)

agdq


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)

https://www.image-line.com/support/flstudio_online_manual/html/app_audio.htm


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2017)

_AMAZING
_


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 11, 2017)

a̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶f̶ ̶I̶ ̶r̶e̶m̶e̶m̶b̶e̶r̶ ̶c̶o̶r̶r̶e̶c̶t̶l̶y̶ ̶I̶ ̶n̶e̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶g̶o̶t̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶g̶i̶f̶t̶ ̶:̶'̶)̶


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2017)

https://strawpoll.com/ffrcrx1d


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3s2cl1z8b6xyyb2/Lavender Town Higher Pitch.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3s2cl1z8b6xyyb2/Lavender Town Higher Pitch.mp3?dl=0


*downloads and unzips pants* dis gonna be gud


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sv35mywuvi7sq0x/AADwZqxYuJXNlko3Nusl_roXa?dl=0


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)

Night light was a mistake


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Night light was a mistake


Is that supposed to be a blue light filter


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Is that supposed to be a blue light filter


Yep lol
A bit too red to my taste


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 11, 2017)

https://3ds.guide/

Someone PMed me on Reddit on how to hack Pokemon and I simply said to start at that link. That's the best answer to that kind of question, as well as others.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2017)

https://strawpoll.com/ffrcrx1d


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 11, 2017)

http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=149


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 12, 2017)

> /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot --clipboard --include-border --border-effect=shadow --interactive --window


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 12, 2017)

content://media/external/file/60933


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 12, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-USB-Ada...&qid=1510476847&sr=1-5&keywords=Bluetooth+usb


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## jDSX (Nov 12, 2017)

HOT
NEW
RISING
CONTROVERSIAL
TOP
WIKI
Want to join? Log in or sign up in seconds.|

reset password

はやね
はやおき
*lowlevelaware*
subscribe2,639 readers
48 users here now

*ここは「きょうの健康」です*
*きょうの健康のサブレのルール*
とくにありません


できれば意識高い系のコメントをしてください


あなたにはむりでしょうけど
*新着コメント*
*WIKI*


*スレッド*
雑談スレッド
*投稿関連*
スタンプ


ツール


コマンド


imgur stamp (スマホ向ページ)
*その他*
imgur (推奨画像アップローダー)


スタイルシート


レディッチ (日本語サブレ情報)


*当サブレではスタイルで作成したリンクスタンプを多用していました*
設定/preferenceからスタイル/themeの適用を設定するか、RESの方は↑のstyle設定をチェックしてください

うんこ こあら らいおん おんなのこ こうもん あなる

*ちょっと軽量化*
*カルマに囚われるな*
*裏LLL*
*女子会*
'lowlevelaware = LLL' named after 意識低い, which means sort of lazy, unmotivated and unambitious in Japanese. This subreddit has no purpose. LLLers just talk nonsense and waste time in this subreddit. When you post or comment, you may be given some comments if LLLers could understand what you say. いしきひくいひと専用車両 誰もここを見ていない おまんちん You may not understand why I don't want to work, but it's will of our planet. Throw away your job, stay in LLL.

created by SuperJchLLLa community for 2 years
message the moderators
*MODERATORS*
SuperJchLLL
readscafe意識低い
kenmon2323
solbloodコツメカワウソ
shimesabakan意識高い
hanyonkyu魔女
azvbse21g6u
dt688
957135787有吉
nanashino-kenmouやる気スイッチ
...and 17 more »
*Welcome to Reddit,*
the front page of the internet.

SIGN UP
and subscribe to one of thousands of communities.

×



29
雑談チンポスト雑談チンポスト (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 3 months ago by Bottom_NO46 - announcement
382 comments
六億円を当てるしかない (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 1 day ago by RomoloJPNなんかヤバいやつ - announcement
18 comments
職場でたわわな人がピッタリしたニットを着るというハラスメント (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 23 hours ago by noruue_
9 comments
今日は体調不良で1日休んだ。ああ、新しいチームに2日間も穴を開けてしまった。遅れ気味のプロジェクトなのに。でも、3連休出社した時から体調悪かったんだ。三連休でどうにかしようとしてたのに、まるまる突っ込んだのが悪い。そもそも穴開けた1日分は事業部命令の代休だから文句ないやろ (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 23 hours ago by vxiiraマミマミ
11 comments



金玉ユニセフ (nuwton.com)

submitted 23 hours ago by kusaishowbenチベットスナギツネ
1 comment



おえかきちた (i.imgur.com)


submitted 23 hours ago by imu_tan大統領に愛された男
comment
ぼくのせいで会社の製品のプロトタイプかんせいがおくれてるぅ！！みんなの給料いつまでも出ないぃ！！ (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 4 hours ago by imu_tan大統領に愛された男
8 comments



食べログの「好評価」ってそんな点数低いの？ (e-aidem.com)

submitted 1 hour ago by kusaishowbenチベットスナギツネ
4 comments
うんちでました( ´ω `) (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 3 hours ago by kusaishowbenチベットスナギツネ
8 comments



女の子がかわいくてOLがエロい漫画 (omocoro.jp)

submitted 1 hour ago by kusaishowbenチベットスナギツネ
1 comment
気づいたけどぼくの食べるサンドイッチ昨日の夜に買うから微妙に消費期限が切れてた (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 2 hours ago by kusaishowbenチベットスナギツネ
1 comment



4コマ卒業したんじゃなかったのか (omocoro.jp)

submitted 1 hour ago by kusaishowbenチベットスナギツネ
comment



致命的なバグ (i.imgur.com)


submitted 15 hours ago by mimizukワシミミズク
11 comments



ココアはやっぱりごちうさ♪コラボ (morinaga.co.jp)

submitted 6 hours ago by 1-1-5サーバル
3 comments
外人アーティストのライブ行って、感動したからライブ後にサインもらったんだけど案の定キョドった自由 (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 15 hours ago by Toppirokyゆめ
14 comments
ぼくの職場の人たちつよい……こわい…… (self.lowlevelaware)


submitted 17 hours ago by imu_tan大統領に愛された男
31 comments



ゆるせん (imgur.com)


submitted 5 hours ago by imu_tan大統領に愛された男
2 comments



尊いけも百合 (pbs.twimg.com)


submitted 17 hours ago by nn_9999
4 comments



ねる( ´ω `) (i.imgur.com)


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## pwsincd (Nov 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>




lmao ive rode those . in Noda Forest Playland Japan.. funny as fuck when you and the lads are severly drunk and on your way back to the hotel..


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

*║\*
*║▒\*
*║▒▒\*
*║░▒║*
*║░▒║with this blade*
*║░▒║i cut those who*
*║░▒║disrespect*
*║░▒║Rick and Morty*
*║░▒║*
*║░▒║*
*║░▒║*
*▓▓▓▓*
*[█▓]*
*[█▓]*
*[█▓]*
*[█▓]*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 13, 2017)

Ａ Ｒ Ｏ Ｕ Ｓ Ａ Ｌ


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

mashups like these are the reason i live


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 13, 2017)

http://biinny.tv/


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 13, 2017)

It was my private website url


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 13, 2017)

https://media.discordapp.net/attach...zfi7fCPS7-ZcgaPB73r4.png?width=162&height=225


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 13, 2017)

This feels weird.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 13, 2017)

https://pm1.narvii.com/6447/c2b1d09be12dc8a28ce1198c9292abf244372036_hq.jpg


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)

Can't reach Google at the moment.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 14, 2017)

F:\


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 14, 2017)

Desktop


----------



## Seriel (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 15, 2017)

śarikkuṁ


----------



## Seriel (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## peteruk (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 15, 2017)

x86_64


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 15, 2017)

(It was my address to where I live, and dwell, if you think I am going to post that here, 
Gtf off)


----------



## Seriel (Nov 15, 2017)

tar -zcvf


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 16, 2017)

www.stabbyjack.co.uk


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 16, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fire-Emble...263702&hash=item41c2ec5f8d:g:grEAAOSwJ4hY-5e3


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 16, 2017)

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/slos465/slos465.pdf


----------



## drenal (Nov 17, 2017)

http://www.nola.com/opinions/index.ssf/2013/05/louisiana_government_is_making.html


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 17, 2017)

Thundurus-Therian @ Choice Specs
Ability: Volt Absorb
EVs: 4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
Timid Nature
IVs: 0 Atk
- Hidden Power [Ice]
- Thunderbolt
- Volt Switch
- Focus Blast


----------



## drenal (Nov 17, 2017)

https://www.npr.org/2017/02/16/5155...rights-groups-organize-against-trump-policies


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 17, 2017)

https://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/CIA


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2017)

anarchy


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2017)

Vicious


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 18, 2017)

Fat Albert (Snorlax) (M) @ Leftovers
Ability: Immunity
Level: 50
Shiny: Yes
EVs: 132 HP / 124 Def / 252 SpD
Careful Nature
- Curse
- Rest
- Block
- Return


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 19, 2017)

It's funny because my account's banned.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 19, 2017)

*Atnciaj-Yesterday at 6:38 PM*
random question:
*Addict with a pen.-Yesterday at 6:38 PM*
oh boy
*Atnciaj-Yesterday at 6:38 PM*
sorta weird too
*Addict with a pen.-Yesterday at 6:38 PM*
even more boy


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 19, 2017)

Soy Boy


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


I dont get it, is it related to the medal/colar
Or the red cord?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it, is it related to the medal/colar
> Or the red cord?


Oh i just noticed, he has only 3.legs


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 19, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/


----------



## Lucar (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2017)

.e621 death_by_penis blood score:<=0


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 19, 2017)

;;play kraftwerk computerwelt


----------



## Lucar (Nov 19, 2017)

because i want more
my standard was
if i wanted to make something i would enjoy (given that i wasn't the creator)
i would want more
i didn't care what it was
JUST MORE
so my standards increased for the size of the game
it's big
it's thicc
i don't know how much more big i can take
i know everything there is to know about the beta
and i'm filling in the gaps with THICC


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 19, 2017)

luigir = hat.rotation;


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 19, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/6iB6PYv.jpg


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 20, 2017)

gadunk


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 20, 2017)

We lost.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 20, 2017)

188461


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)

https://www.myplasticheart.com


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 20, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


>


Horsecock


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 20, 2017)

/t mentionme


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolittle_(programming_language)


----------



## Seriel (Nov 21, 2017)

tar: bin/ruby-rvm-env: Cannot create symlink to ‘rvm-shell’: No such file or directory


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2017)

https://github.com/ObsidianX/3ds_monty/releases


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Nov 22, 2017)

http://www.5z8.info/girlsgonewildpart1.wmv_d4e2nt_oneweirdoldtiptolosebellyfat


----------



## drenal (Nov 22, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> http://www.5z8.info/girlsgonewildpart1.wmv_d4e2nt_oneweirdoldtiptolosebellyfat


What the fuck is that link and why does it lead to a net neutrality thread


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Nov 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> What the fuck is that link and why does it lead to a net neutrality thread


Well, where DID you expect it would lead? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## drenal (Nov 22, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Well, where DID you expect it would lead? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


well, to see what the base site was, i went to 5z8.info and it took me to a site called shadyurl. so i expected it to lead to some other website


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 22, 2017)

*simbang gabi*


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 22, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/animal-crossing-pocket-camp-launches-today.489980/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## LukeHasAWii (Nov 22, 2017)

Seriel said:


>





Spoiler



Please confirm an action on Steam


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


why? is it like one message per game you bought on black friday?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


where does that come from xD?


----------



## Uumas (Nov 22, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1M7MxYQzVhb4604esdvo57a7crSvbGzFIdotLW0bm0Co/edit#gid=0


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> where does that come from xD?


SOmething Disney XD I think


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> where does that come from xD?


The IT Crowd.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> The IT Crowd.


???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> The IT Crowd.


Oh ok its a tv show
I though it was related to the movie It


----------



## drenal (Nov 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


*secretly downloads for later*


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> *secretly downloads for later*


*but still doesnt like it*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2017)

O


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 22, 2017)

https://www.gamestop.com/pc/accessories/steam-link/121866


----------



## drenal (Nov 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> *but still doesnt like it*


*secretly likes it*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> https://www.gamestop.com/pc/accessories/steam-link/121866


damn thanks for the tip


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 22, 2017)

The Quadawards
The Shub-Nig Prize
The Vorewards
The HUHchievements


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 22, 2017)

If you become someone who takes care of Crows, does that make you a muderer?(edited)


----------



## Seriel (Nov 22, 2017)

82083841013


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

Seriel said:


> 82083841013


cool, your bank pin
thanks


----------



## Seriel (Nov 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> cool, your bank pin
> thanks


You're welcome!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

Seriel said:


> You're welcome!


after seeing your title, you can be sure ill get this bank account back to 0$


----------



## Seriel (Nov 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> after seeing your title, you can be sure ill get this bank account back to 0$


Wont make much difference, I only have like £2 in my bank atm anyway


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Wont make much difference, I only have like £2 in my bank atm anyway


poor? or just short?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> poor? or just short?


or maybe youre just a child


----------



## Seriel (Nov 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> poor? or just short?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm not _technically_ a child (18) but yes I am reasonably poor, that and its been a while since the last time I've been paid soooo


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


You missed the right thread


----------



## Seriel (Nov 22, 2017)

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "D:\Programs\Python36-32\lib\site-packages\discord\ext\commands\bot.py", line 886, in invoke
    yield from ctx.command.invoke(ctx)
  File "D:\Programs\Python36-32\lib\site-packages\discord\ext\commands\core.py", line 482, in invoke
    yield from self.prepare(ctx)
  File "D:\Programs\Python36-32\lib\site-packages\discord\ext\commands\core.py", line 438, in prepare
    yield from self._verify_checks(ctx)
  File "D:\Programs\Python36-32\lib\site-packages\discord\ext\commands\core.py", line 388, in _verify_checks
    if not (yield from self.can_run(ctx)):
  File "D:\Programs\Python36-32\lib\site-packages\discord\ext\commands\core.py", line 686, in can_run
    return (yield from discord.utils.async_all(predicate(ctx) for predicate in predicates))
  File "D:\Programs\Python36-32\lib\site-packages\discord\utils.py", line 280, in async_all
    elem = yield from elem
  File "D:\Programs\Python36-32\lib\site-packages\discord\ext\commands\core.py", line 1247, in predicate
    raise NotOwner('You do not own this bot.')
discord.ext.commands.errors.NotOwner: You do not own this bot.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 22, 2017)

https://www.dfrobot.com/product-1414.html


----------



## drenal (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 23, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Plugable-U...546950002?epid=2254485512&hash=item1a34522b72


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2017)

CSSEmerg67758.diagcab


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 23, 2017)

they mango pudding pie


----------



## drenal (Nov 23, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 23, 2017)

CenturyLink


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 23, 2017)

It was on sale. (It still is, if you want to grab it for 10 euros.)


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 23, 2017)

66103634398


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ruzm3c4co6wpbv/Mad Max - Amberstar (Tune 9).mp3?dl=0


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2017)

```
#---------------------
# Define a few Color's
#---------------------
BLACK='\e[0;30m'
BLUE='\e[0;34m'
GREEN='\e[0;32m'
CYAN='\e[0;36m'
RED='\e[0;31m'
PURPLE='\e[0;35m'
BROWN='\e[0;33m'
LIGHTGRAY='\e[0;37m'
DARKGRAY='\e[1;30m'
LIGHTBLUE='\e[1;34m'
LIGHTGREEN='\e[1;32m'
LIGHTCYAN='\e[1;36m'
LIGHTRED='\e[1;31m'
LIGHTPURPLE='\e[1;35m'
YELLOW='\e[1;33m'
WHITE='\e[1;37m'
DARKGRAY='\e[01;30'
LIGHTGRAY='\e[00;37'
NC='\e[0m'              # No Color
# Sample Command using color: echo -e "${CYAN}This is BASH

PS1="\[\033[35m\]\[\033[36m\]\w\n\[\033[0;31m\]\[email protected]\h\[\033[1;34m\] ~\[\e[1;32m\]> \[\e[m\]\[\e[0;37m\]\[\033[0m\]"

neofetch
```


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 24, 2017)

ErrDisp2


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 24, 2017)

**{user}** has gone to slep! See you later!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ps3xplo...ware-flash-writer-nor-dumper-released.490200/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 24, 2017)

Discord is a proprietary freeware VoIP application designed for gaming communities.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


What the fuck did they do to Krillin‽


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 24, 2017)

MEMSE


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 24, 2017)

9.3.3


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


>


Omg this...
Where did you get it?


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Omg this...
> Where did you get it?



A Dsicord server.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> A Dsicord server.


DSiCord? Wow, I haven't heard of that homebrew, where do I get it?


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> DSiCord? Wow, I haven't heard of that homebrew, where do I get it?



I hate myself for my typos


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What the fuck did they do to Krillin‽


I have no idea.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

Why is this not pinned yet?

Btw post #4000yay


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 24, 2017)

-snip not gonna post that-


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Why is this not pinned yet?
> 
> Btw post #4000yay


Because the EoF has too many pinned posts already... (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
Also, congrats.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Because the EoF has too many pinned posts already... (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
> Also, congrats.


Btw, have we celebrated the first anniversary of this thread?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Btw, have we celebrated the first anniversary of this thread?


I didn't keep track of that.
*looks at FP*
Oh hey, it was in the summer, so too late for that now.


----------



## Giodude (Nov 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I didn't keep track of that.
> *looks at FP*
> Oh hey, it was in the summer, so too late for that now.


Out of curiosity, where'd you get the banner in your sig?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I didn't keep track of that.
> *looks at FP*
> Oh hey, it was in the summer, so too late for that now.


Ik thats why i asked


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2017)

Giodude said:


> Out of curiosity, where'd you get the banner in your sig?


I made it myself.
I've edited every frame into a PNG, saved all the frames in a folder, and turned them into a GIF using some online tool.
It took around 3-4 hours.


----------



## Giodude (Nov 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I made it myself.
> I've edited every frame into a PNG, saved all the frames in a folder, and turned them into a GIF using some online tool.
> It took around 3-4 hours.


It's nice! I should try making something myself.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


>


*secretly downloads this too*


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> *secretly downloads this too*


It's no secret if you post it.


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> It's no secret if you post it.


Shhh, it's a secret!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Shhh, it's a secret!


_*HEY EVERYONE, HES DOWNLOADING!! DRENAL IS DOWNLOADING!!*_


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> _*HEY EVERYONE, HES DOWNLOADING!! DRENAL IS DOWNLOADING!!*_


I thought you said you had to go :thinking:


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> _*HEY EVERYONE, HES DOWNLOADING!! DRENAL IS DOWNLOADING!!*_


I read this in my mind as loud whispering (like when someone's whispering angrily).


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> I thought you said you had to go :thinking:


I did, but im back now duh


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I did, but im back now duh


oh


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 25, 2017)

Timid (Ultra Moon, Thundersteel, 0 Atk,

That's me logging in RNGed legendaries, Lunala in this case.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 25, 2017)

Not til I'm 17 I have standardssss geez


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 25, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Not til I'm 17 I have standardssss geez


Standards are overrated


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

⠀⠰⡿⠿⠛⠛⠻⠿⣷
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣄⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣀⣤⣄⣀⡀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢸⣿⣿⣷⠀⠀⠀⠀⠛⠛⣿⣿⣿⡛⠿⠷
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠘⠿⠿⠋⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠇
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠉⠁

⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣷⣄⠀⢶⣶⣷⣶⣶⣤⣀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠙⠻⠗
⠀⠀⠀⣰⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⣀⣠⣤⣴⣶⡄
⠀⣠⣾⣿⣿⣿⣥⣶⣶⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⠿⠛⠃
⢰⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡄
⢸⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡁
⠈⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠁
⠀⠀⠛⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡿⠟
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠉⠉


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Standards are overrated


You're over rated


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 25, 2017)

```
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@                                                          
                                                      @@@@@@                        @@@@@@                                                    
                                                  @@@@                                    @@@@                                                
                                                @@                                            @@                                              
                                              @@                                                @@                                            
                                            @@                                                    @@                                          
                                          @@                                                        @@                                        
                                          @@                                                        @@                                        
                                        @@                                                            @@                                      
                                        @@                                                            @@                                      
                                        @@          @@@@@@@@@@@@                @@@@@@@@@@@@          @@                                      
                                        @@      @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@            @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@      @@                                      
                                        @@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@            @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@                                      
                                        @@    @@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@            @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@    @@                                      
                                        @@    @@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@            @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@    @@                                      
                                          @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                        
                                          @@                  @@      @@@@      @@                  @@                                        
                                            @@              @@      @@@@@@@@      @@              @@                                          
                                            @@          @@@@        @@@@@@@@        @@@@          @@                                          
                                          @@        @@              @@@@@@@@              @@        @@                                        
                                          @@        @@@@                                  @@@@      @@                                        
                                          @@    @@@@@@  @@@@                          @@@@@@@@@@    @@                                        
                                          @@        @@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@        @@                                        
                                            @@        @@@@      @@    @@      @@    @@  @@        @@                                          
                                    @@@@@@  @@          @@@@    @@    @@      @@    @@@@          @@@@@@@@@@@@                                
                                  @@      @@@@@@            @@@@@@    @@      @@  @@@@          @@@@          @@                    @@@@@@@@  
    @@@@@@@@                    @@          @@@@@@              @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@            @@@@        @@@@@@    @@@@        @@@@        @@
  @@        @@@@        @@@@    @@@@@@        @@@@@@@@                                    @@@@@@        @@@@  @@  @@    @@  @@@@              @@
@@              @@@@  @@    @@  @@  @@@@          @@@@@@@@@@                        @@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@  @@@@      @@                @@
  @@                @@      @@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@    @@@@                    @@  
    @@                    @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@        @@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@              @@@@    
      @@@@              @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@              @@@@@@@@@@        @@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@      
        @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@        @@@@          @@@@@@        @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@      
        @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@    @@@@        @@        @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@        
          @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@        
          @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@  @@@@        @@@@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@          
            @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@        @@@@          @@        @@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@          
            @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@          @@@@  @@@@          @@    @@  @@@@@@@@      @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@            
              @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@  @@@@  @@          @@  @@@@  @@@@      @@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@              
                @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@    @@          @@        @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                
                  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@  @@          @@  @@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@    @@                  
                    @@    @@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@  @@          @@  @@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@          @@@@                    
                      @@@@          @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@    @@          @@      @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@                        
                          @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@          @@  @@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                  
                                    @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@          @@  @@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                  
                                    @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@                                  
                                    @@      @@@@@@@@@@@@@@                          @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@      @@                                  
                                    @@        @@@@@@@@@@@@          @@@@@@@@@@@@                        @@@@                                  
                                      @@                  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@                                    
                                        @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@                                      
                                        @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@  @@                                      
                                        @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@  @@                                      
                                      @@  @@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                    
                                      @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                    
                                      @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                    
                                      @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@  @@                                    
                                      @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                  
                                    @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@  @@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                  
                                    @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@  @@@@@@@@@@      @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                  
                                    @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                  
                                    @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                  
                                    @@  @@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@    @@@@@@@@@@@@  @@                                  
                                    @@          @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@  @@  @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@      @@@@        @@                                  
                                      @@@@@@@@@@                  @@      @@                      @@@@@@@@                                    
                                              @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@          @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@                                            
                                    @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@                        @@  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@                                
                                  @@        @@@@        @@                        @@              @@@@@@      @@@@                            
                                @@              @@      @@                      @@              @@@@              @@                          
                              @@                  @@    @@                      @@            @@                    @@                        
                              @@                  @@@@@@@@@@                  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@                      @@                        
                              @@                    @@    @@                  @@            @@                    @@                          
                                @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@                      @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
```


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 25, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 25, 2017)

.react


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm so Jelly, I become marmalade.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm so Jelly, I become marmalade.


mmmmh jelly


----------



## Giodude (Nov 25, 2017)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/kung-fu-panda-character-armored-mr-ping/bptp71tgk7wv


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 25, 2017)

have you seen the cover to zappa's sleep dirt


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)

it's all the files and folders of rollercoaster tycoon 2. not gonna post that


----------



## Seriel (Nov 25, 2017)

/dev/sda1


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


Not just wet, but boiled.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2017)

gung VFB fvgr


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> gung VFB fvgr


There's one final step


----------



## supergamer368 (Nov 26, 2017)

MSVBVM50.EXE


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 26, 2017)

That's really gay and you should feel bad


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

C:\Users\Taylor\Documents\OpenRCT2\save


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> C:\Users\Taylor\Documents\OpenRCT2\save


Name leek


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Name leek


it's on my profile anyway, and i've mentioned it in a few of my blogs


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> it's on my profile anyway, and i've mentioned it in a few of my blogs


aw


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> C:\Users\Taylor\Documents\OpenRCT2\save


RCt 1 and 2 were the best right?
i hated rct3
and i still dont know if rct world is still in d eveloppement or released to public


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2017)

Ｉ ｈａｖｅ ａ ｂａｄ ｃａｓｅ
                              ｏｆ ｄｉａｒｒｈｅａ.
   私はひどい下痢です


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> Ｉ ｈａｖｅ ａ ｂａｄ ｃａｓｅ
> ｏｆ ｄｉａｒｒｈｅａ.
> 私はひどい下痢です


i've seen that video before


Noctosphere said:


> RCt 1 and 2 were the best right?
> i hated rct3
> and i still dont know if rct world is still in d eveloppement or released to public


rct3 sucked and rct world has been released and it sucked too


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> i've seen that video before
> 
> rct3 sucked and rct world has been released and it sucked too


did you like rct1? or just the 2?


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> did you like rct1? or just the 2?


i've played rct1 before but i don't like it as much as rct2


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> i've played rct1 before but i don't like it as much as rct2


ye... less attraction, no map editor


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 26, 2017)

This is communism and this is equal support.


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Luglige (Nov 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> This is communism and this is equal support.


mfw
https://imgur.com/a/bfrLq


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Pokemon Rubin Deutsches Debuggen ROM


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


why copying @Veho post?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 27, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/tFtzn


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 27, 2017)

237


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 27, 2017)

ublock origin


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

Does anyone else ever sometimes get this selection in the EoF when just enetering the EoF.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Does anyone else ever sometimes get this selection in the EoF when just enetering the EoF.
> 
> View attachment 107037


What the heck? What's this, a hidden subforum for Japanese people?


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Does anyone else ever sometimes get this selection in the EoF when just enetering the EoF.
> 
> View attachment 107037


1. Why are you using I.E.
2. Why is it bright red


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 27, 2017)

This is the link for it, I honestly just founded trying to get to EoF normally and today wasn't the first time it happened.

https://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/?order=title


----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> This is the link for it, I honestly just founded trying to get to EoF normally and today wasn't the first time it happened.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/?order=title


It looks like you accidentally clicked the order by title button, I've clicked it before and the same thing happened


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> It looks like you accidentally clicked the order by title button, I've clicked it before and the same thing happened


But like I've said, I have only gotten there by using the same methods I use to reach the EoF and I have reached it before, I just found out about the order by title button and I have never used it before.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 28, 2017)

*Private chat link to a private chat*


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 28, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 28, 2017)

Superjail!


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 28, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/n8yugBD.jpg


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> https://i.imgur.com/n8yugBD.jpg


saw this in post ehre funny pictures


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> saw this in post ehre funny pictures


Yeah, Just showed it to a friend


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Yeah, Just showed it to a friend


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 29, 2017)

I feel kind of gross about my physical envelope.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Uumas (Nov 29, 2017)

https://pixel.redditmedia.com/click...5885c3c0b1&id=t3_6tuj1o-__EXTERNAL_CAMPAIGN__


----------



## mgrev (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 29, 2017)

*Elecross-Today at 12:31 AM*

I have a really bad pun. 
What do ghosts take when they have a headache?
 ... Casperin
*Stitches-Today at 12:34 AM*
Let's leave the shit puns to Deonaught

(Context, I used crap puns on this discord server[even got a ban warning] and so I am like the Punniest on there, if that makes sense)


----------



## Nerdtendo (Nov 29, 2017)

Idk what this is, it's probably funnier if a post without looking

EDIT: Ah, I remember


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 29, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/7XFoHYr.jpg


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Digi...ew-/292090160273?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 29, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Y0yMA5Hs384lZKfToY3HhigimmqTIG8h/view?usp=sharing

Mew pk7 file.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 29, 2017)

https://github.com/FIX94/Nintendont/issues/232


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 29, 2017)

Celebration for when the Jews had most of the Holy Land back, and  Cleansed and reconstructed the Temple.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 29, 2017)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HonoredUnkemptFossa.webm


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

Seriel said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/HonoredUnkemptFossa.webm


im soooo sharing it on facebook


----------



## Seriel (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> im soooo sharing it on facebook


Go for it!


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Nov 29, 2017)

https://github.com/EionRobb/purple-discord


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 29, 2017)

I begin to understand why God died


----------



## Seriel (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 30, 2017)

burrito


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> burrito


congratz, youll be the best friend of many tempers


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

51891840


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> 51891840


thanks for you bank pin


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> thanks for you bank pin


lol


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

i wanna go to sleep and never wake up


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> i wanna go to sleep and never wake up


why? 
we will miss you


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why?
> we will miss you


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ wasnt me who said it.

but I don't you guys will honestly, If I did.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

kanji


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

kup teraz


----------



## Seriel (Nov 30, 2017)

.mayawolf feed cracker


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

"hey lookie everyone, look what i got"


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi. It'S me, Nocto
Remember my super cool furry?
my furry is different from normal furry
It's like my furry is in the top percentage of furry
If you don't get it, youre young... very young...


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

https://www.change.org/p/fueled-by-ramen-twenty-one-pilots-bring-back-the-album-regional-at-best


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 30, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-game-sonic-06.490716/


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 30, 2017)

.-.......7÷†....


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


>


WTF IS THAT


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> WTF IS THAT


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lepidobatrachus


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 30, 2017)

Bloz
Aquí voy... concéntrate... velocidad... soy... veloz. Un ganador, cuarenta y dos perdedores, yo desayuno perdedores. Desayuno?! Tal vez debí desayunar, un desayunito estaría bien... nonononono concéntrate... velocidad. Soy más que rápido, más que velóz, soy un Rayo Makuin


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 30, 2017)

I've been getting ads for RedHat.


----------



## wyjek (Nov 30, 2017)

/home/[username]/Pobrane/index (1).html


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 30, 2017)

(๑★ .̫ ★๑)


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

*Ƥαƿ∂§ღµ☈ƒ-Today at 8:59 PM*
Quad-SLI Titan X?

Just saying that makes my wallet hurt...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 30, 2017)

APPLE PUBLIC SOURCE LICENSE


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 30, 2017)

EVC HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> EVC HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


youre hyped?
for what?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> youre hyped?
> for what?


The RiiConnect24 Everybody Votes Channel lmao


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> The RiiConnect24 Everybody Votes Channel lmao


That channel was the shit. Too bad my Wii is bricked


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> That channel was the shit. Too bad my Wii is bricked


Haha! I thought it said "That channel is shit"


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Haha! I thought it said "That channel is shit"


nope, i used to go on that channel and look at all the questions and answers


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> That channel was the shit. Too bad my Wii is bricked


lmao Sorry to hear that. How'd you brick? Did you have Priiloader or BootMii? If not, fucking rip. You can get a Wii for (relatively) cheap nowadays, so just get a new one lol


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> lmao Sorry to hear that. How'd you brick? Did you have Priiloader or BootMii? If not, fucking rip. You can get a Wii for (relatively) cheap nowadays, so just get a new one lol


i think i have both, if not, at least bootmii, but i lost the sd card with the nand backup so thats gone


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> i think i have both, if not, at least bootmii, but i lost the sd card with the nand backup so thats gone


why would you take a wii sd card elsewhere than in its wii slot or in your computer slot?
how can you lose that?


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why would you take a wii sd card elsewhere than in its wii slot or in your computer slot?
> how can you lose that?


my wii was the first console i hacked, back when i was 8 years old or so... i didn't know much about that stuff back then as i do now


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> i think i have both, if not, at least bootmii, but i lost the sd card with the nand backup so thats gone


Do you know how you bricked? If so, maybe I can help you unbrick.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> my wii was the first console i hacked, back when i was 8 years old or so... i didn't know much about that stuff back then as i do now


well, you dont really answer my question but okay... i guess...


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Do you know how you bricked? If so, maybe I can help you unbrick.


no, it's been that for quite a long time now and i dont remember


Noctosphere said:


> well, you dont really answer my question but okay... i guess...


since i didnt know a lot about hacking back then, i didnt realize how important the nand backup was, and i didnt store it somewhere safe


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, it's been that for quite a long time now and i dont remember
> 
> since i didnt know a lot about hacking back then, i didnt realize how important the nand backup was, and i didnt store it somewhere safe


lol...
as @sks316 said,you can get a wii mini for cheap...
here in canada, at bestbuy, they still sell them for 100CAD


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lol...
> as @sks316 said,you can get a wii mini for cheap...
> here in canada, at bestbuy, they still sell them for 100CAD


eww, wii mini


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> eww, wii mini


why?
works gthe same
or you could use the vwii on your wii u, if you have one...
wii u is probably the best emulator machine so far


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why?
> works gthe same
> or you could use the vwii on your wii u, if you have one...
> wii u is probably the best emulator machine so far


i have a wii u but i lost the charger for my gamepad so i don't use it much, if at all


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> i have a wii u but i lost the charger for my gamepad so i don't use it much, if at all


charger huh?
5$ on amazon


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lol...
> as @sks316 said,you can get a wii mini for cheap...
> here in canada, at bestbuy, they still sell them for 100CAD


lmao I meant a normal Wii


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> lmao I meant a normal Wii


oh, well here in quebec, they dont sell regular wii anymore, just wii mini, 99$


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> oh, well here in quebec, they dont sell regular wii anymore, just wii mini, 99$


not even in pawn shops?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> not even in pawn shops?


idk... im talking about seller, not reseller


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 30, 2017)

The reason the poll in #announcements will last a week is to give everyone a chance to vote.



Spoiler: Context



I had the sudden idea to rebrand my Discord server, but I decided to gauge the public interest by holding a poll in my #announcements channel. It lasts a week, so I thought I'd let the members know why.


----------



## Seriel (Nov 30, 2017)

my clipboard currently contains part of a private message between me and another admin of a forum
i'll pass on pasting this :^)


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

Ich bin gut, danke.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Ich bin gut, danke.


DU SPRECHTS AUCH DEUTSCH????


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> DU SPRECHTS AUCH DEUTSCH????


Nien


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 30, 2017)

NANI


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> NANI


What?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

Google-Überzetzer?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> What?


*NANI???*


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 30, 2017)

sks316 said:


> *NANI???*


Was am Teufel meint das?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 1, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/wiimm-please.490741/


----------



## Seriel (Dec 1, 2017)

.theme-dark .messages-wrapper .messages .message-group-blocked{
    border: none;
    background: none;
}


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 1, 2017)

Lol nein, mein Freund hat es gesagt, ich habe den Übersetzer benutzt um herauszufinden was es gesagt hat

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> *NANI???*


What???


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ah, sprecht dien Freund Englisch?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 1, 2017)

.wolf feed cracker


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 1, 2017)

Ja


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2017)

https://i.fl0.co/


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 1, 2017)

Lol nein, mein Freund hat es gesagt, ich habe den Übersetzer benutzt um herauszufinden was es gesagt hat


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

english please, or i get all of you banned


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> english please, or i get all of you banned


NEIN! ICH DACHTE MANN DARF DEUTSCH IN DEN EOF??


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> NEIN! ICH DACHTE MANN DARF DEUTSCH IN DEN EOF??


In English, please.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> In English, please.


Fine, fine. But I thought you could speak other languages in the EOF?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Fine, fine. But I thought you could speak other languages in the EOF?


no its not allowed, even in eof


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no its not allowed, even in eof


Oh. I must have misread. I apologize.


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 1, 2017)

http://200.17.241.144/she.mp3


----------



## Seriel (Dec 1, 2017)

(Yes I have multiple image urls on my clipboard)


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Install_on_WSL&oldid=494812


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 2, 2017)

[README.txt](https://github.com/d0k3/GodMode9/files/1523437/README.txt)


----------



## Navonod (Dec 2, 2017)

Giovanni Yaoi


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 2, 2017)

http:// https://mega.nz/#!Rs[nope]!7Vm[nope]BlGfD_2HBkjPYm[nope]UZKiZb[nope]gg

Sorry, I had to redact some of it, replacing it with [nope] since this link is private.
And yes, the http:// https://mega.nz is a part of it. I don't know why it copied like that.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 2, 2017)

Spoiler: My Clipboard:



Que onda a todos!  Antes que nada quiero disculparme por irme sin avisar a nadie; pero fue (muy) temporalmente. Sin embargo, debo aclarar que en esta ocación, es probable que me vaya del todo. Pero dejaré siempre los videos abiertos para ustedes y todo el público que quiera verlos. Habiendo mensionado eso, pues, este hack no tiene mucho en especial (a parte, se me fué la práctica con esto de jugar y hacer videos... aunque no lo crean). El juego trata en sí, sobre Mario DESNUDO y que esta vez, en lugar de buscar y salvar a la princesa una vez más, decide ir en busca de su ropa. Bien no tengo mucho que explicar ya que esto es sencillo. Ustedes solo disfrutenlo. Gracias a todos por estar pendientes Saludos. *Por cierto, ahora subí un poco más la calidad [720p] para que puedan verlo con más detalle, y hubo un problema con el subtítulo principal... No le den importancia.*


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/members/seriel.370256/
(Oh god I dont actually remember why this is in my clipboard)


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/members/seriel.370256/
idk


----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> https://gbatemp.net/members/seriel.370256/
> idk


i hate you


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


> i hate you


That's something weird to have in your Paste :/

Sorry though.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)

My clipboard currently contains a link to my Facebook profile so I will decline to paste this time


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)

we _All _Hate, or dislike our image, Voices,


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


> My clipboard currently contains a link to my Facebook profile so I will decline to paste this time


big bubiz?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> big bubiz?


What?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


> What?


i think he means, "big boobies" except he has terrible spellings.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


> What?


doo u hav big bubiz?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> i think he means, "big boobies" except he has terrible spellings.


Thanks.


Noctosphere said:


> doo u hav big bubiz?


None of your business.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> doo u hav big bubiz?


Okay, that's a little...far...maybe we should...stop....


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Thanks.
> 
> None of your business.


I'll stalk you forever


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I'll stalk you forever


Okay, the emojii made it that much creepier.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I'll stalk you forever


Please don't.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Please don't.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)

(Context: I said something about using a metaphorical knife, and the thing she was replying to, was me saying I "I (metaphorically) died")


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


My Windows theme is the same colour 

Purple Master Race


----------



## Seriel (Dec 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> My Windows theme is the same colour
> 
> Purple Master Race


Purple is the best colour


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> My Windows theme is the same colour
> 
> Purple Master Race


Just like your patron custom rank


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Just like your patron custom rank


It's pink though. But yes. 

Fuschia master race


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 2, 2017)

Gas gas gas
Do you like my car, my car, my car

Guess you're ready 'cause I'm waiting for you
It's gonna be so exciting!
Got this feeling really deep in my soul
Let's get out, I wanna go, come along, get it on!

Gonna take my car, gonna sit in
Gonna drive alone till I get you
'Cause I'm crazy, hot and ready, but you'll like it!
I wanna race for you, shall I go now?

Gas gas gas! I'm gonna step on the gas
Tonight I'll fly and be your lover
Yeah yeah yeah! I'll be so quick as a flash
And I'll be your hero

Gas gas gas! I'm gonna run as a flash
Tonight I'll fight to be the winner
Yeah yeah yeah! I'm gonna step on the gas
And you'll see the big show!

Don't be lazy 'cause I'm burning for you
It's like a hot sensation!
Got this power that is taking me out
Yes, I've got a crush on you, ready now, ready go!

Gonna take my car, gonna sit in
Gonna drive alone till I get you
'Cause I'm crazy, hot and ready, but you'll like it!
I wanna race for you, shall I go now?

Gas gas gas! I'm gonna step on the gas
Tonight I'll fly and be your lover
Yeah yeah yeah! I'll be so quick as a flash
And I'll be your hero

Gas gas gas! I'm gonna run as a flash
Tonight I'll fight to be the winner
Yeah yeah yeah! I'm gonna step on the gas
And you'll see the big show!

Guess you're ready 'cause I'm waiting for you
It's gonna be so exciting!
Got this feeling really deep in my soul
Let's get out, I wanna go, come along, get it on!

Gonna take my car
Do you like my car?
'Cause I'm crazy, hot and ready but you'll like it!
I wanna race for you, shall I go now?

Gas gas gas! I'm gonna step on the gas
Tonight I'll fly and be your lover
Yeah yeah yeah! I'll be so quick as a flash
And I'll be your hero

Gas gas gas! I'm gonna run as a flash
Tonight I'll fight to be the winner
Yeah yeah yeah! I'm gonna step on the gas
And you'll see the big show!

Gas gas gas!
Yeah yeah yeah!
Gas gas gas!
And you'll see the big show!


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)

uuhhh, this was a link, to a skit that I did, I don't feel like posting it, for obvious reasons


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 3, 2017)

Incident™


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)

Its another link to another skit I did


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 3, 2017)

killall -9 backboardd SpringBoard


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## sweis12 (Dec 3, 2017)

DWQBX


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 3, 2017)

import time
from random import randint
selector = randint(0,1)
if selector == 0:
    print "[redacted] will open the door!"
else:
    print "[redacted] will open the door!"


----------



## Seriel (Dec 3, 2017)

!say !say


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intelligent...2S-Packs-18650-lithium-Satellite/311721987212


----------



## Seriel (Dec 3, 2017)

You better watch out!
You better not cry!
You better not play!
I'm telling you why!

Bootleg Games are coming to TOWN!

They're making a list!
Of games they rip off!
Those awful programs!
You tell them FUCK OFF!

Bootleg Games are coming to TOWN!

They want to make some money!
From someone else's things!
They might just being lazy though!
Cause of those bad quality shits!

SOO
You better watch out!
You better not cry!
You better not play!
I'm telling you why!

Bootleg Games are coming to TOWN!


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)

Size: 62 * 26 * 6.9mm


----------



## Lucar (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## slipkfranco (Dec 3, 2017)

1-5991/2017


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 3, 2017)

210372427782291456


----------



## ThoD (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)

If you look in the mirror and don't like what you see
You can find out firsthand what it's like to be me


----------



## ThoD (Dec 3, 2017)

{"screen":{"full":false,"height":600,"width":1300}}


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Now we know why that word means both things


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 3, 2017)

Anata no, terebi ni, Jika-netto Tanaka～♪ 
Mi-n-na no, yoku no tomo～♪ 
Anata no, terebi ni, Jika-netto Tanaka～♪ 
Ka-u no wa, ima shika nai～♪


----------



## ThoD (Dec 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Is that Oak's face when he gets an awkward wood?


My ctrl+v:
temp1


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 3, 2017)

ded


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Is that Oak's face when he gets an awkward wood?
> 
> 
> My ctrl+v:
> temp1


Nah, that's Oak asking: "well uh, are you a boy, or a girl? _tries to not throw up_"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 3, 2017)

members/thekingy34.383904/#profile-post-58805


----------



## Seriel (Dec 3, 2017)

https://discord.gg/kZ9dHxJ


Spoiler



Its the same one thats in my signature


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

in my ctrl v i have


Spoiler: your ancestor



https://gbatemp.net/threads/enter-this-topic-and-press-ctrl-v-in-a-reply.61296/
yep, the ancestor of this thread


----------



## Seriel (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


trump is dumb


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


whos dat pokemon?


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 4, 2017)

https://3dsthem.es/17686 https://themeplaza.eu/item/2112


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


My ctrl+v is too appropriate for this:


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


Reposting?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


but i think grape nuts are good...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 4, 2017)

http://www.jrok.com/games.html


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Reposting?


Showing it to some friends



drenal said:


> but i think grape nuts are good...


Dear laddie, get that checked

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also my CTRL+V


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Dear laddie, get that checked


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 4, 2017)

and I was like "I'm gonna order coke(soda) and when I get it, Im gonna be like 'WHAT IS THIS' "


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/299683773736550403/387356448117751828/gcomp.mod.mp3


----------



## Seriel (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


What the fuck is that name? Is that real? Took me a while but now I'm dying and I can't laugh out normally because it's almost 1am


----------



## Seriel (Dec 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> What the fuck is that name? Is that real? Took me a while but now I'm dying and I can't laugh out normally because it's almost 1am


It is real. (Screenshot not Skype user!) Me and someone else were (ab)using a discord api endpoint to add Skype acounts with custom usernames to our profiles (Just for curiosity purposes is all). Another person suggested I add that and it made the Skype icon go all weird and squashed.

More examples:


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


wtf


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


> It is real. (Screenshot not Skype user!) Me and someone else were (ab)using a discord api endpoint to add Skype acounts with custom usernames to our profiles (Just for curiosity purposes is all). Another person suggested I add that and it made the Skype icon go all weird and squashed.
> 
> More examples:


I see... but seeing what you ended up using as a username in that first one earlier makes me think it's not just for curiosity


----------



## Seriel (Dec 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I see... but seeing what you ended up using as a username in that first one earlier makes me think it's not just for curiosity


No that was to test the character limit, and I didn't suggest it, I just did what someone said would be cool. And it was.

I deleted it soon after anyway, it was just to test and mess about


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


> No that was to test the character limit, and I didn't suggest it, I just did what someone said would be cool. And it was.
> 
> I deleted it soon after anyway, it was just to test and mess about


Nuuuu, start spamming randoms with that username, it's such a waste to delete it!


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 4, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Nuuuu, start spamming randoms with that username, it's such a waste to delete it!


It wasnt a real skype account, it was just a note on my Discord profile saying thats my skype username when its not


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


> It wasnt a real skype account, it was just a note on my Discord profile saying thats my skype username when its not


Oh... such a pity


PS: My ctrl+v
https://www.gog.com/game/world_in_conflict_complete_edition


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Where is that from?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 4, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


EMUI is rubbish. I switched to Resurrection Remix the first moment I could.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 4, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> EMUI is rubbish. I switched to Resurrection Remix the first moment I could.


I was taking that screenshot to make fun of EMUI


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

GIMME A FUCKIN MIC

SO SEFF RAWLINS GETS A SHOT AT THE UNIVERSITY TITLE JUST FOR BEING ON THE SUVIVER SERIES TEAM? WELL THE BIG BAD BOOTY DADDY SHOULD BE #1 CONTENDER CUZ I GOT THE BIGGEST PEAKS FOR ALL THE FREAKS!! I'LL TAKE THAT UNIVERSITY TITLE FROM KEVIN OWNS ANY DAY OF THE WEEK CUZ HE'S GOT A FAAAAT ASS AND HE'S NO GENETIC FREAK!! SO WHILE OWNS AND RAWLINGS ARE ON THEIR BACK SCREAMING IN PAIN I'LL HAVE ALL THE FREAKS SCREAMING MY NAME!! HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>





ThoD said:


> Where is that from?


ye id like to know too


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2017)

I found it somewhere on Discord.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


why posting it twice int he same page


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why posting it twice int he same page


Because... it was in my clip board


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


*grabs tinfoil hat*


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 5, 2017)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/954662076/gameshell-redefine-retro-game-console


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 5, 2017)

.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2017)

On a side-note, personally from me, Vinny. I'll say I respect the people who work on the game, people who do the sound effects, the graphics, the people who _care_ about the game, who wanna create something that people can enjoy. There are People like that in EA... but fuck EA... I don't buy your games anymore. I'm beyond insulted by the microtransactions, season pass, greedy, lazy busines model that your company has perfected over the last decade or so. It's disgusting. It's a perversion of gaming. The suits that control your company aren't interested in anything, but pushing out shitty, incremental upgrades to keep us wasting money on shit, and on getting a small percentage of addicts to bankrupt themselves 5 dollars at a time. It's fucking deviant. It's absolutely irresponsible. It's disgusting. _Fuck you guys._ I'm not buying another EA game until the upper levels of business management at EA are fucking stripped down and replaced by people who aim to make fair profits by producing great content again. EA used to do that, but it's been years and I'm done pretending. Every new game that I bought for the past year I've checked to make sure that EA was _not_ involved before paying. I plan to continue that until serious changes are made. You can't fix this. I know your bosses want you to, but you can't. Because somewhere there's a CEO or president of game design or a fucking board of directors who've decided to produce shitty games loaded with dopamine drops to leech money rather than earn it. That person has ruined your company's goodwill.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 5, 2017)

Don't ask why I got this on clipboard, can't even remember


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 107679
> 
> Don't ask why I got this on clipboard, can't even remember


Why is that on your clipboard?


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 5, 2017)

https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/05/nintendo-wii-gamecube-nvidia-shield-china/


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 5, 2017)

Sometimes you gotta bleed to know
That you’re alive and have a soul


----------



## ThoD (Dec 5, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Sometimes you gotta bleed to know
> That you’re alive and have a soul


Dead people bleed too you know


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 107726


which one arer you?


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> which one arer you?


Take a guess


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> which one arer you?


I'm Vin **. The other one is a bot.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

Back and forth between being me and who you call me to be


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 107730


I love Google's colour picker. It does everything I need and looks nice too.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

algorithm


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm Vin **. The other one is a bot.


Idk why, but I find it entertaining replying to the bot


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

*Miss Mysterious-Today at 4:48 PM*
it's like getting hit with a frying pan cuz it's the hard, cold, truth
*Addict-Today at 4:48 PM*
ahhh
unless you cooked with it before you hit them


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

*DeoNaught-Today at 4:45 PM*
Jesus saves, so should you
*cheese-Today at 4:46 PM*
LMAO
if you have it so when you plug the drive in it automatically backs up
I need to make a backup probably at some point
NEW MESSAGES
*MasterNate-Today at 5:04 PM*
@DeoNaught Truer words have never been spoken

CONTEXT, WE WERE ON  THE TOPIC OF BACKING AND SAVING FILES


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

*Addict-Today at 5:25 PM*
Dunno
pick on eachother >
*Miss Mysterious-Today at 5:25 PM*
we should see who says the most hmmmmm everyday
smarty
we already do


----------



## ThoD (Dec 6, 2017)

Spoiler: Putting it in spoiler because slightly NSFW even if those parts have been all censored, it's still too painful to watch



My ctrl+v:


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b86xiq5fwj7q20p/ghouls.mod.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 6, 2017)

content://media/external/file/75456


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 6, 2017)

http://switch.tumblr.com/post/168253270460/letshearitforthisclown


VinsCool said:


>


When did you switch to foobar2000?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> http://switch.tumblr.com/post/168253270460/letshearitforthisclown
> When did you switch to foobar2000?


Didn't really switch. Got multiple players installed in parallels due to different plugins and encoders support.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 6, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...6108/Screen_Shot_2017-12-06_at_1.50.18_PM.png


----------



## Seriel (Dec 6, 2017)

S_CHIP_TYPE_NOT_MATCH


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ongoing Conquest


----------



## Seriel (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

hysd wii to hdmi


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/343469909071891589/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 7, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 107851


Burn!

My ctrl+v:
2.5.2,7)
z0(min)=200mm

Από σχέση 2.31 έχουμε:


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 7, 2017)

Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride! -Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## ThoD (Dec 7, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride! -Hunter S. Thompson


Life should not be a journey to the grave period Scientists need to find ways to prevent aging already!


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 7, 2017)

https://asoftmurmur.com/


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> https://asoftmurmur.com/


its sooo going in my favorite list
will help me  relax


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> its sooo going in my favorite list
> will help me  relax


nice isnt it?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 7, 2017)

When did Linus become a mad scientist?


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)

https://store.cuttingedgecutleryco....the-hobbit-fighting-knives-of-tauriel-uc3044/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXCBXQO/?tag=lapninj-20


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2017)

Catharsis is a term in dramatic art that describes the effect of tragedy


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 8, 2017)

*Jump Up, Super Star! *


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)

```
arr = [$mes.embeds[0].description]
arr.push($mes.embeds[0].author.name)
$mes.embeds[0].fields.each { |x| arr.push("" + x.name + " \n" + x.value )}
arr.push($mes.embeds[0].footer.text + '|' + $mes.embeds[0].timestamp.asctime)
arr.join("\n\n")
```


----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


Windows 10? I thought you knew better than that...


----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Windows 10? I thought you knew better than that...


Lol, OS wars are stupid, use whatever works well for your uses


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 8, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Lol, OS wars are stupid, use whatever works well for your uses


This. I always just use the newest version of stuff I can get.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Lol, OS wars are stupid, use whatever works well for your uses


True, except for anything past Windows 8

Also, Origin keeps crashing even on 7 for me, like I said in that other thread, it's almost always annoying


----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> True, except for anything past Windows 8


No, even if it's past 8, still use whatever works for you. I use Win10 purely because of WSL (Windows Subsytem for Linux), if it wasn't for that I'd probably use 8.1 still, 7 feels old and crashes on my hardware half the time. 
Few points:
- I have Win10 Enterprise, with as much shit disabled as I can find in registry and group policy editor
- I also have several linux distros and macOS (Hackintosh) installed. I use whatever works well with what I need to do. I had Win7 installed once but deleted it due to lack of use.
- I honestly don't care what OS you use, if it works then thats great, discriminating against someone's choice of operating system is just gross. If it works, it works. That includes all versions of Windows and macOS



ThoD said:


> Also, Origin keeps crashing even on 7 for me, like I said in that other thread, it's almost always annoying


Yeah it's a gross piece of software, but free games are always welcome so I have to put up with it.


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 8, 2017)

Pablo estaba muy triste porque su nombre es Pablo.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)

BRING IT BACK


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Seriel said:


> No, even if it's past 8, still use whatever works for you. I use Win10 purely because of WSL (Windows Subsytem for Linux), if it wasn't for that I'd probably use 8.1 still, 7 feels old and crashes on my hardware half the time.
> Few points:
> - I have Win10 Enterprise, with as much shit disabled as I can find in registry and group policy editor
> - I also have several linux distros and macOS (Hackintosh) installed. I use whatever works well with what I need to do. I had Win7 installed once but deleted it due to lack of use.
> ...


I was joking you know... But anyway, Win 10 is REALLY bloated with all the useless crap Microsoft put in there just to gather data from you, which is why I hate that OS! I never discriminated, just said that basically only Windows 7 are any worth nowadays. What kind of hardware do you even have to not be able to run 7 but run 10?:/

As for Origin, I hate how bad it is to the point I even refuse to get the free stuff from there!


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 8, 2017)

triglycerides


----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I never discriminated, just said that basically only Windows 7 are any worth nowadays.


For you maybe, I have a use for it.


ThoD said:


> But anyway, Win 10 is REALLY bloated with all the useless crap Microsoft put in there just to gather data from you, which is why I hate that OS!


That same "spyware" was backported to 7 in some of the updates, so unless you have updates disabled you'd have most of the same stuff.
Also this:


Seriel said:


> - I have Win10 Enterprise, with as much shit disabled as I can find in registry and group policy editor


And then additionally the fact that I really don't care (Maybe I would with defauly settings, but not this) for my own reasons, it's worth the risks to have a fully functional OS with everything I need (Mainly WSL)


ThoD said:


> What kind of hardware do you even have to not be able to run 7 but run 10?:/


Don't get me wrong, it runs. It just likes to throw random errors and freeze up for no logicial reason. And the lack of WSL doesn't exactly inspire me to stay with it, I'd use Windows 8.1 if I didnt care about WSL, it seems a heck of a lot more stable and smooth for my system.


Spoiler: Good thing I set this earlier


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

@Dionicio3  is a fucking Cabriolaine


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @Dionicio3  is a fucking Cabriolaine


Fuck off


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fuck off


why? its  supposed to be a compliment for you


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)

amzn.to/


----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


That's one hell of a bot! Guess now making life choices is even easier, all I have to do is ask!


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)

Idek why this is in my clip


----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 107949
> Idek why this is in my clip


Watch some u


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)

3.73


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2017)

so that's what hitler would look like without a mustache


an average old german woman


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> so that's what hitler would look like without a mustache
> 
> 
> an average old german woman


lemme guess...
your new waifu?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lemme guess...
> your new waifu?


fuck no


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> fuck no


whos your waifu btw?
I'd like to know for real


----------



## Seriel (Dec 8, 2017)

you were mentioned with highlight word *cereal*


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Seriel said:


> you were mentioned with highlight word *cereal*


*Eats a bowl of Seriel*


ctrl+v:
cards I had were


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> *Eats a bowl of Seriel*
> 
> 
> ctrl+v:
> cards I had were


cannibal


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> cannibal


What? Have some Seriel too for a balanced breakfast!


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> What? Have some Seriel too for a balanced breakfast!


no I'm not a cannibal


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> no I'm not a cannibal


What are you then? Hannibal? ba dum tss


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> What are you then? Hannibal? ba dum tss


no


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 9, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Hand-Grip-St...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=69XFVRXSNDMBDWA8JGQT&th=1


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 10, 2017)

.wolf feed crack


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Larsenv (Dec 10, 2017)

https://atom.io/packages/sftp-deployment


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=149712&tab=dragon&did=37814865


----------



## Seriel (Dec 10, 2017)

The intent is to provide consumers with a sense of pride and accomplishment for unlocking different companies to have their data sold to


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 10, 2017)

Very original way to sell premium apple juice.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)

plasturion said:


> Very original way to sell premium apple juice.


looks... tasty?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 10, 2017)

186409343552323585


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)

Heya dont you know, about the bird


----------



## plasturion (Dec 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> looks... tasty?


hmm i drinked this and is better than concetrated juice. but looks... honest - no, it's just funny, still don't know why did I buy this?!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

ʒ


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 10, 2017)

Ryō Horikawa


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)

it was a warez rss feed


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 10, 2017)

content://media/external/file/76849


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

https://gfycat.com/UglyWeepyBabirusa


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> https://gfycat.com/UglyWeepyBabirusa


how can anybody think this is a good idea?


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> how can anybody think this is a good idea?


Oh hold up, let me go put a paperclip in an outlet real quick


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Because people are stu- Hold on, I gotta go put a paperclip in an outlet


That's what you should have said, then it would have been funny.


----------



## drenal (Dec 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> That's what you should have said, then it would have been funny.


Hmm yes interesting


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 12, 2017)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## kudofan (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 12, 2017)

The processes failed to start. [1]


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 13, 2017)

*RacingCUBE*


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



Wut?


My ctrl+v:


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Wut?


You probably won't get it unless you know the story of Doki Doki Literature Club.
Also,


ThoD said:


>


...source? :eyes:


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> You probably won't get it unless you know the story of Doki Doki Literature Club.
> Also,
> 
> ...source? :eyes:


No, I get it, but it's just so overflowing with the cringe, that often happens with videos you link, lol

And unfortunately I don't know where that pic is from, looking for it myself, but I got one more


Spoiler


----------



## drenal (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 14, 2017)

http://www.16bitos.com


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 14, 2017)

Watching this and I'm dying, it's so cringey it's comedy gold and same goes for comment section, lol


----------



## Seriel (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2017)

════════════════════════════════════════════════════════
ＰＯＳＴ ＴＨＩＳ ＯＮ ＹＯＵＲ ＷＡＬＬ ＩＦ ＹＯＵ ＤＩＥＤ ＩＮ ＶＩＥＴＮＡＭ
════════════════════════════════════════════════════════​


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> View attachment 108362


damn youre computer is slow4 hour for copying... what exactly?
whatever it is, its just 3.09GB


----------



## Seriel (Dec 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> damn youre computer is slow4 hour for copying... what exactly?
> whatever it is, its just 3.09GB


Thats just ONE file out of the total amount (28,492). Also this is copying to an external HDD at USB 2.0 speeds.
The copy operation is 360 GB in total.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Thats just ONE file out of the total amount (28,492). Also this is copying to an external HDD at USB 2.0 speeds.
> The copy operation is 360 GB in total.
> View attachment 108366


ouch usb 2.0
that must hurt


----------



## Seriel (Dec 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ouch usb 2.0
> that must hurt


Yeah. It took a total of 4 hours and 11 minutes, but I finally managed to copy 360 GB from one drive to another over USB 2.0


----------



## ThoD (Dec 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Yeah. It took a total of 4 hours and 11 minutes, but I finally managed to copy 360 GB from one drive to another over USB 2.0


Would have been faster to take apart the drive and out of the case and connected it via SATA cable


----------



## Seriel (Dec 14, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Would have been faster to take apart the drive and out of the case and connected it via SATA cable


Its a smol laptop sized drive (I forget what number those are) so I wouldnt have anywhere to put it inside the computer without some special shit. Besides, I don't like opening up my computer for no reason, I'm not a hardcore gamer who builds their computer and knows it inside out, I just use it without worrying about the internals too much


----------



## ThoD (Dec 14, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Its a smol laptop sized drive (I forget what number those are) so I wouldnt have anywhere to put it inside the computer without some special shit. Besides, I don't like opening up my computer for no reason, I'm not a hardcore gamer who builds their computer and knows it inside out, I just use it without worrying about the internals too much


Those are 2.5" drives, still work via SATA connection If you are using a desktop, just have the SATA cable and the power cable stick out of the case a bit in a makeshift docking fashion (that's what I do). You can even leave it hanging from the cables, it's not heavy or anything like the 3.5" drives are, so you have nothing to worry about. As for the not opening your computer, you don't have to be a gamer, it's fun to tinker with your hardware even when it's all fine! How much do you know about the insides of computers? I'm curious...


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 15, 2017)

http://www.smashcustommusic.com/54737

I forgot I uploaded that to smashcustommusic. All I did was give it a loop section through BrawlBox. I'm glad it got downloaded 107 times.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 15, 2017)

http://pochowek.tumblr.com/post/168568451421


----------



## Seriel (Dec 15, 2017)

git clone https://github.com/whats-this/owo.sh.git


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 15, 2017)

Detta är bara creepy sug min röv du lite flicka.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 15, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/does-anyone-else-get-weird-gunk-on-their-switch-screen.491870/


----------



## Seriel (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2017)

there was one time where i drew a very detailed dick on a small piece of paper and one of my friends kept walking around and showing it to everyone in school


----------



## Seriel (Dec 15, 2017)

*Anything goes here*. Literally, if your client crashes, tooooo bad! Only rules are no nsfw and no spam mentioning, thanks!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 16, 2017)

Seriel said:


> *Anything goes here*.





> Only rules are no nsfw


oof


----------



## Seriel (Dec 16, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> oof


Edited it just for you


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2017)

“The company has suffered from a hostile takeover by a Chinese investor who is wanted in China for fraud. He used a number of straw-men and businesses to accumulate more and more Mega shares,” Dotcom said in Slashdot’s community interview. “Recently his shares have been seized by the NZ government. Which means the NZ government is in control.”


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 108568


not in canada thx


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 108606


what is that?
socks? ready for 3d printer?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 17, 2017)

Fedora


----------



## drenal (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2017)

drenal said:


>



what the fu--
reminds me something


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


Would not be surprised AT ALL if an anime like that actually came out! Considering we got Hetalia, we got Houseki no Kuni (ores being people), Kansai Collection (battleship girls) and so on, it's inevitable something like this will come out and seeing how the aforementioned ones have been so far, it will be great too!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


I'd watch that


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 18, 2017)

Fuck Fedora


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 19, 2017)

Soon™


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Dec 19, 2017)

https://imgur.com/gallery/BIaVP/comment/1200675695


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2017)

https://solus-project.com/2017/12/19/lsi-0-7-2-released/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 20, 2017)

I found this on the street today.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I found this on the street today.


Thanks for reminding me to rewatch Gravity Falls


----------



## drenal (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 108808


Please don't post stuff more than once.


----------



## drenal (Dec 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Please don't post stuff more than once.


 Ok


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 20, 2017)

YouTube pls


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


your sistra or your girlfriend?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> your sistra or your girlfriend?


Warning, bad joke incoming.

Both.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Warning, bad joke incoming.
> 
> Both.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> your sistra or your girlfriend?


A cute catboi.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 20, 2017)

f24d7f6516a65beb04ba48da0c70f908051f47a57096ab54e062b994d5ca75017b0446432210a5ecff952d5af14354b652702f9324dbdfa586ee1116a6867c97


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 21, 2017)

[1]    18662 segmentation fault  DiscordCanary/DiscordCanary


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 108844


My cat likes to get belly rubs.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 108844


my cat hate being touched, anywhere


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> My cat likes to get belly rubs.


Yeah same with my cat


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah same with my cat


take a guess, whats the name of my kitty


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> take a guess, whats the name of my kitty


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I don't know


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I don't know


hint : shes a she
hint2: -----


----------



## Larsenv (Dec 21, 2017)

@MarioMasta64 needs to get a hat


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> hint : shes a she
> hint2: -----


Uh... I don't know, really


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Uh... I don't know, really


juist with the hint3 youll know
hint3: Z----


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> juist with the hint3 youll know
> hint3: Z----


Zelda!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Zelda!


^^


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ^^


cool


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> cool





smileyhead said:


> Zelda!


btw, if the cat was male, I wouldve named him Link


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 21, 2017)

Some really gay shit


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Some really gay shit


are you talking about my cat's name or it's just what you had in clipboard


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 108945


haha lol, boooooooooooooobs


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 108945


I was gonna ask what anime that is from (I usually look up the source when I hear good music or see cute characters), but then I saw that the clothing is the same and was like "Oh. It's original..."


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> haha lol, boooooooooooooobs





smileyhead said:


> I was gonna ask what anime that is from (I usually look up the source when I hear good music or see cute characters), but then I saw that the clothing is the same and was like "Oh. It's original..."


who thought it would be a good idea to turn Guy Fieri into an anime girl


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


No, that's Qubes OS.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


>


Looking at that makes my eyes hurt


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Looking at that makes my eyes hurt


It's beautiful


----------



## drenal (Dec 21, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> It's beautiful


No it isn't


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2017)

me irl


----------



## Lucar (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 22, 2017)

it's why english is so


----------



## Lucar (Dec 22, 2017)

Remix10_in44k_out44k_56kbps


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 22, 2017)

Lucar said:


>


what the fuck?


----------



## Lucar (Dec 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> what the fuck?



pretty much


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


>


Is that like a Konohana Kitan x Pokemon crossover? Looks cute



VinsCool said:


> me irl


One of the better characters along with Sheep and Dragon, too bad they all died really quickly... Series also disappointed me a bit by not showing any backstory of Rabbit, I was really curious as I thought he or Rat would win right from episode one!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> me irl


from?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> from?


Juuni Taisen, just finished airing last week.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> from?


Literally me irl

drinking


----------



## Larsenv (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi Larsen,

Thank you for writing. Excite will still be operational. We are aware that there are some issues regarding some of the features on our webpage and we hope to have it resolved as soon as possible.

We regret any inconvenience this has caused.

-Excite Support
ref:_00D1aJm4y._5001aQH9Pa:ref


----------



## drenal (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 22, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/news-new-stargate-3ds-flashcart.481500/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>



Did NOT expect that, got me, lol


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 22, 2017)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...e-alcohol-mix-autopsy-shows-article-1.2691473


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 23, 2017)

the only practical form of anarchism is illegalism, all else is frivolous ideological masturbation


----------



## Seriel (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


banned?
from which program/site?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned?
> from which program/site?


I'm not banned, just failed a ReCaptcha so can't login at that specific time.
And it's Discord.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I'm not banned, just failed a ReCaptcha so can't login at that specific time.
> And it's Discord.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 23, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I'm not banned, just failed a ReCaptcha so can't login at that specific time.
> And it's Discord.


Was it the stupid image clicking type or the spontaneous "click in the tick box" type? If it was the latter, that's just sad


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Was it the stupid image clicking type or the spontaneous "click in the tick box" type? If it was the latter, that's just sad


btw, I have a bug with my captcha
When there are like 12-16 icon and they say, click on each image with a truck in it
so i click on them, but right after i clicked, the image disappear and is replaced by another image
it's like, I have to hurry clicking on send after clicking on all image super rapidly


----------



## Seriel (Dec 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> btw, I have a bug with my captcha
> When there are like 12-16 icon and they say, click on each image with a truck in it
> so i click on them, but right after i clicked, the image disappear and is replaced by another image
> it's like, I have to hurry clicking on send after clicking on all image super rapidly


You have to keep clicking the ones that show up until there's none with trucks left in the grid...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)

Seriel said:


> You have to keep clicking the ones that show up until there's none with trucks left in the grid...


Yes, but sometime it takes  very long time before there arent anymore
and yet, it doesnt work everytime...
sometime after i did what you said, it just give me another Captcha


----------



## ThoD (Dec 23, 2017)

Seriel said:


> You have to keep clicking the ones that show up until there's none with trucks left in the grid...


This, got me at first though as I hadn't seen any stupid captcha like it before...

Most annoying ones though are the ones that tell you something like "choose all parts where X thing is shown" among the segmented picture, but even if you get them right it will say it's wrong and have you do it again!


----------



## Seriel (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 24, 2017)

reverse engineering


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)

DELAY : 5000


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> DELAY : 5000


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


What?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> What?


delay 5000, isnt that a bit high?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> delay 5000, isnt that a bit high?


5000 milliseconds = 5 seconds


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> 5000 milliseconds = 5 seconds


ik, thats why i said a bit high


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ik, thats why i said a bit high


I don't understand


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> I don't understand


5 second delay, idk what has that delay
but thats high, dont you think
your mouse?
your internet?
your speaker?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> 5 second delay, idk what has that delay
> but thats high, dont you think
> your mouse?
> your internet?
> your speaker?


The amount of time before starting a macro, it's so I can switch to the window and set things up before it does it's thing


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


> The amount of time before starting a macro, it's so I can switch to the window and set things up before it does it's thing


a macro?
you mean a game?
ok... ylou didnt say what had that delay
thats why i though it was a bit high


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2017)

That moment when I spend several minutes staring at my refexion on the mirror with disgust and frustration.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 24, 2017)

content://media/external/file/82847


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 24, 2017)

https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svamp


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


What the fuck?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> What the fuck?


not wtf, it's just a geek way to say "I'm pregnant"


----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


Have another


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 109165


PAPI IS HOT, ISNT SHE?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> PAPI IS HOT, ISNT SHE?


Most of the girls are though, but yup, she's hawt!


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> PAPI IS HOT, ISNT SHE?


She's not hot at all. She's cute.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 24, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> She's not hot at all. She's cute.


Since when can't cute be hot?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Fucking Christmas™


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriel said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


>


thats pretty much all insults kids know nowadays
ma sistra worked in a school with the youngest class, and a kid was calling another child motherfucker
HES FUCKING 5
my sistra asked him if he knew what that means and he say "Oui ca veut dire j'nique ta mère" which is not exactly the meaning but close enough


----------



## ThoD (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> thats pretty much all insults kids know nowadays
> ma sistra worked in a school with the youngest class, and a kid was calling another child motherfucker
> HES FUCKING 5
> my sistra asked him if he knew what that means and he say "Oui ca veut dire j'nique ta mère" which is not exactly the meaning but close enough


You lost me at Oui, lol, I don't know French and hate it too much to bother translating


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


> You lost me at Oui, lol, I don't know French and hate it too much to bother translating


literally means, yes it means i fuck your mother


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 24, 2017)

tomoe eval DB[:data].find(owners: "hi").inspect


----------



## Anto726 (Dec 24, 2017)

FFFFFF60


----------



## Lucar (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2017)

"On September 24th, 2015, the defendant tweeted 'According to the email, this ECC Games is pursuing legal action against Digital Homicide for using its name, not enough popcorn on Earth.' I did tweet that. I'm not sure how that's reliable. They seem to think it's because I'm getting enjoyment from the situation -- which I was, because it was a fucking fuss. My lawyer countered this actually, by claiming that we can't prove whether or not there's enough popcorn on Earth. Which you can't. I mean, that's basically the allegation here. They're saying 'Jim said there's not enough popcorn on Earth', so we fired back by saying 'prove it'."


----------



## ThoD (Dec 26, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> "On September 24th, 2015, the defendant tweeted 'According to the email, this ECC Games is pursuing legal action against Digital Homicide for using its name, not enough popcorn on Earth.' I did tweet that. I'm not sure how that's reliable. They seem to think it's because I'm getting enjoyment from the situation -- which I was, because it was a fucking fuss. My lawyer countered this actually, by claiming that we can't prove whether or not there's enough popcorn on Earth. Which you can't. I mean, that's basically the allegation here. They're saying 'Jim said there's not enough popcorn on Earth', so we fired back by saying 'prove it'."


A trial with such a case would require all the popcorn in the world for the onlookers, lol


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2017)

ThoD said:


> A trial with such a case would require all the popcorn in the world for the onlookers, lol


This feels like an argument that would be brought up in a Phoenix Wright game.

*Judge:* [Surprised] Well, you really can't prove that, can you?
*Judge:* [Thinking] Or can you...?
*Phoenix:* [Sweating] No, Your Honour, you can't. We can drop this argument now.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 26, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> This feels like an argument that would be brought up in a Phoenix Wright game.
> 
> *Judge:* [Surprised] Well, you really can't prove that, can you?
> *Judge:* [Thinking] Or can you...?
> *Phoenix:* [Sweating] No, Your Honour, you can't. We can drop this argument now.


That reminded me of this:


----------



## Lucar (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Dec 26, 2017)

https://github.com/Seriell/commandrb


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/a.492617/


----------



## Seriel (Dec 26, 2017)

tomoe eval DB.execute("SELECT * FROM `userlist` WHERE `id` = 1")


----------



## Seriel (Dec 27, 2017)

userdata = DB.execute("SELECT * FROM `userlist` WHERE `id` = #{id}")
if userdata == []
  DB.execute("INSERT INTO userlist (id, is_owner, is_donator, ignored) VALUES (#{id}, 1, 0, 0); ")
else
  DB.execute("UPDATE userlist SET is_owner = 1 WHERE id = #{id};")
end


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2017)

何これ？幸福安心委員会は本当に悪い。言われてみれば、ミクは暴君。


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 27, 2017)

%tracknumber%


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Big image.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2017)

sks316 said:


>


what is he on?
id like some too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> what is he on?
> id like some too


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


>


wtf is that?
looks like weirdly drawed pokemon trainer


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wtf is that?
> looks like weirdly drawed pokemon trainer


She's called Pidge.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> She's called Pidge.


wut?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> wut?


oh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> She's called Pidge.


wait it'S a she?
reversed trap
I though it was a boy


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wait it'S a she?
> reversed trap
> I though it was a boy


She pretends to be a guy, because reasons, but her close friends know she's a girl.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> She pretends to be a guy, because reasons, but her close friends know she's a girl.


soo... if @DinohScene or @Dionicio3 fap to her, shall we call them HA STRAIGHT


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> soo... if @DinohScene or @Dionicio3 fap to her, shall we call them HA STRAIGHT


Wouldn't wanking involve looking at porn, exposing her actual gender?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)

*celery stalk*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *celery stalk*


hot
from?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


lemme guess, traps are gay?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 29, 2017)

https://twitter.com/LEGO_Group/status/944251260915585025


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 29, 2017)

Editing project, I traced around the principal image so that the shirt (says "Bird Mom") fits over the body, the blue shirt parts are what I cut out.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2017)

Do you sometimes feel conflicted?


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 30, 2017)

Ultu Ulla


----------



## drenal (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Dec 30, 2017)

at least none of the drivers have unnecessarily massive boobs


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 30, 2017)

You Are What You Is


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 30, 2017)

https://imgur.com/r/Zappa/RQBpndG


----------



## cracker (Dec 30, 2017)

dea8266ca3b5e838ddbdf157d5c699af


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 30, 2017)

Chicken Noodle Soup


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

Lucar said:


> at least none of the drivers have unnecessarily massive boobs


y-you said...
m-m-massive b-boobs?
w-w-where?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 30, 2017)

holyshitbewear1

Code for this GIF.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> holyshitbewear1
> 
> Code for this GIF.


another creepy face from team rocket


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Dec 31, 2017)

https://a.uguu.se/wvD3QWmGxQWF.mp4


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2018)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a5nmv7g_460sv.mp4

LMAO


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 109766 View attachment 109767 View attachment 109768


Hot


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2018)

There’s this emperor, and he asks the shepherd’s boy how many seconds in eternity. And the shepherd’s boy says, ‘There’s this mountain of pure diamond. It takes an hour to climb it and an hour to go around it, and every hundred years a little bird comes and sharpens its beak on the diamond mountain. And when the entire mountain is chiseled away, the first second of eternity will have passed.’ You may think that’s a hell of a long time. Personally, I think that’s a hell of a bird.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2018)

I animefied myself


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I animefied myself
> 
> View attachment 109940


YOUVE GOT... FANG?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> YOUVE GOT... FANG?


Well of course, I'm a neko >:3


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 3, 2018)

https://twitter.com/King_Of_Skiddos/status/948429096043737088


----------



## Sono (Jan 3, 2018)

Spoiler: tall image


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Ahshommachu balnnyibani balt tu plessi yu pidarassu cyka BYLET _bam-bam-bam_


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I did a thing.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Lucar (Jan 4, 2018)

can you please stop playing with that radio lord i'm trynna get to sleep


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 4, 2018)

beyond


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2018)

https://getmusicbee.com/


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2018)

*Music *


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2018)

https://www.discogs.com/user/tomato.hentai


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 4, 2018)

https://*innapropriate website that you'll have to spend endless hours trying to guess*/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=2615051


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2018)

i had a thinking emoji in my clipboard but xenforo bitches about my message being empty if i try to send it


----------



## ThoD (Jan 5, 2018)

PS: Heads up, can contain some mildly bad language


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2018)

https://twitter.com/bbpoltergiest/status/948807981839171584


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 5, 2018)

actual years now


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2018)

8===D


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 5, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/#/RES_SR_Config/NightModeCompatible


----------



## Lucar (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 6, 2018)

You all are the wildest lot I've ever seen, and I watch Etika's streams.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2018)

https://9gag.com/gag/a8od8xY


----------



## snails1221 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


_Nooo..._


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> _Nooo..._


i'm eternally shadowbanned on there so i can't do anything anyways


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i'm eternally shadowbanned on there so i can't do anything anyways


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.smwcentral.net/?p=viewthread&t=87189


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 7, 2018)

/afk Sleep and then what?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2018)

https://twitter.com/fail0verflow/status/950003287062974465


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 7, 2018)

http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/gbatemptv.97/


----------



## drenal (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.change.org/p/youtube-delete-logan-paul-s-youtube-channel


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.last.fm/user/Henchmang


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2018)

http://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/g249668599


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2018)

curious


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 8, 2018)

*￼*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 8, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


I will never NOT laugh at this

My Ctrl+V:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


She's pretty cute, got sauce? Is there perhaps some hentai with what's about to happen in the pic too?


----------



## drenal (Jan 10, 2018)

ThoD said:


> She's pretty cute, got sauce? Is there perhaps some hentai with what's about to happen in the pic too?


natsuki from ddlc i think


----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)

drenal said:


> natsuki from ddlc i think


Looks like it, thanks! Finally got a reason to try it out (was gifted the DLC some time back but never touched the game)! Now, I just need to find those hentais too for educational reasons...


----------



## drenal (Jan 10, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Looks like it, thanks! Finally got a reason to try it out (was gifted the DLC some time back but never touched the game)! Now, I just need to find those hentais too for educational reasons...


hmm yes, for "research"


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Bit too late, already looked her up and even found some hentai with her! Man I'm good


----------



## drenal (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 110859


Next up is MSN-obachan for those weird dudes? What's with this meme people? lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>



Reminds me of this classic


----------



## Silent Hell (Jan 10, 2018)

MID_E033_TK_ミタマ_ベルカ: $t1$Wmミタマ|3$Wmベルカ|7$w0|$Wsミタマ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_00|Mother. There's something I've\nalways wanted to ask you.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_BERKA_EVT_05|What?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$Eキメ,|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_EVT_06|Let's write a haiku / As a mother and\ndaughter / Let's write together...$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E苦,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_00|Hm?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E通常,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_EVT_07|I understand you're an amateur poet,\nbut I made this one very simple.$k$p$E笑,|Surely you must understand its meaning?$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E怒,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_11|You want me to...\nwrite poems with you?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_EVT_03|Yes, that is correct.\nI knew you were familiar with the fine arts.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E苦,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_EVT_03|But why with me...?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E通常,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_13|Today is a children's festival, so allow me\nto speak as frankly as a child.$k$p$E苦,汗|I'm vexed.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E怒,|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_00|?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_12|I believe that in the past,\nyou used to have a cheerful personality...$k$p$E怒,|but that personality was buried\nby your past as an assassin...$k$p$E苦,汗|and that is why you have become\nsuch an emotionless individual.$k$p$E笑,|I know this must be true because of me.\nHow else could I have become so cheerful?$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$Eキメ,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_DAMAGE_01|N-no... Besides..."cheerful" isn't exactly\nhow I would describe you...$k$p$E通常,汗|What does this all have to do with\nwriting poems anyway...?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E通常,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_ATTACK_L_02|Poetry is a form of art.\nIt is a powerful method of self-expression.$k$p$Eキメ,|By writing a poem, perhaps your cheerful\nside will be able to express itself too.$k$p$E笑,|I'm also postive your life will be\nfar more enjoyable and happy this way.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$Eキメ,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_DAMAGE_02|I wonder if that's true...$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_22|You don't have to believe me.\nTry it for yourself.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E苦,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_02|Uh...\nThis is...so sudden... I don't think I can...$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E通常,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_11|Here, allow me to start you off.$k$p$Eキメ,|I am Beruka / I shall compose\npoetry / Beginning today...$k$p$E笑,|Now, repeat that back to me.\nThere is no need to be shy.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E通常,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_DAMAGE_01|I...$k$p$E苦,照汗|...I am Beruka / I shall compose\npoetry / Beginning today...$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E怒,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_02|Put some more spirit into it!\nWe'll have to work on that another time.$k$p$E通常,|When the festival resumes,\nI want to hear an original haiku from you.$k$pAll right.\nI am returning to the battle.$k$p$E笑,|Hee hee hee.\nLook out, little bandits.$k$pJust when you think you're safe,\nI'll be there—hiding in your shadow.$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wd$w0|$Wsベルカ|$Wa$Eキメ,照|...$k$p$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_20|For such a lazy girl to do all of this\nfor my sake...$k$p$E笑2,照|As embarrassing as this all is...\nI'm still happy she feels this way...$k

Gotta love translation projects...


----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)

Silent Hell said:


> MID_E033_TK_ミタマ_ベルカ: $t1$Wmミタマ|3$Wmベルカ|7$w0|$Wsミタマ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_00|Mother. There's something I've\nalways wanted to ask you.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_BERKA_EVT_05|What?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$Eキメ,|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_EVT_06|Let's write a haiku / As a mother and\ndaughter / Let's write together...$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E苦,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_00|Hm?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E通常,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_EVT_07|I understand you're an amateur poet,\nbut I made this one very simple.$k$p$E笑,|Surely you must understand its meaning?$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E怒,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_11|You want me to...\nwrite poems with you?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_EVT_03|Yes, that is correct.\nI knew you were familiar with the fine arts.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E苦,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_EVT_03|But why with me...?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E通常,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_13|Today is a children's festival, so allow me\nto speak as frankly as a child.$k$p$E苦,汗|I'm vexed.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E怒,|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_00|?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_12|I believe that in the past,\nyou used to have a cheerful personality...$k$p$E怒,|but that personality was buried\nby your past as an assassin...$k$p$E苦,汗|and that is why you have become\nsuch an emotionless individual.$k$p$E笑,|I know this must be true because of me.\nHow else could I have become so cheerful?$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$Eキメ,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_DAMAGE_01|N-no... Besides..."cheerful" isn't exactly\nhow I would describe you...$k$p$E通常,汗|What does this all have to do with\nwriting poems anyway...?$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E通常,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_ATTACK_L_02|Poetry is a form of art.\nIt is a powerful method of self-expression.$k$p$Eキメ,|By writing a poem, perhaps your cheerful\nside will be able to express itself too.$k$p$E笑,|I'm also postive your life will be\nfar more enjoyable and happy this way.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$Eキメ,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_DAMAGE_02|I wonder if that's true...$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_22|You don't have to believe me.\nTry it for yourself.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E苦,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_02|Uh...\nThis is...so sudden... I don't think I can...$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E通常,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_11|Here, allow me to start you off.$k$p$Eキメ,|I am Beruka / I shall compose\npoetry / Beginning today...$k$p$E笑,|Now, repeat that back to me.\nThere is no need to be shy.$k\n$Wsベルカ|$Wa$E通常,汗|$SvpVOICE_BERKA_DAMAGE_01|I...$k$p$E苦,照汗|...I am Beruka / I shall compose\npoetry / Beginning today...$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wa$E怒,|$SvpVOICE_MITAMA_MYROOM_02|Put some more spirit into it!\nWe'll have to work on that another time.$k$p$E通常,|When the festival resumes,\nI want to hear an original haiku from you.$k$pAll right.\nI am returning to the battle.$k$p$E笑,|Hee hee hee.\nLook out, little bandits.$k$pJust when you think you're safe,\nI'll be there—hiding in your shadow.$k\n$Wsミタマ|$Wd$w0|$Wsベルカ|$Wa$Eキメ,照|...$k$p$SvpVOICE_BERKA_MYROOM_20|For such a lazy girl to do all of this\nfor my sake...$k$p$E笑2,照|As embarrassing as this all is...\nI'm still happy she feels this way...$k
> 
> Gotta love translation projects...


Did you copy paste the entire editor?

My Ctrl+V:


----------



## Silent Hell (Jan 10, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Did you copy paste the entire editor?
> 
> My Ctrl+V:



No, just the entire conversation. lol


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 10, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 110901


did you make it yourself?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



Welp, now I have a headache...


----------



## Lucar (Jan 11, 2018)

also what's this 'charge' button


----------



## drenal (Jan 11, 2018)

Lucar said:


> also what's this 'charge' button



The button is for a feature they're adding to gbatemp


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 12, 2018)

welcome to the real world


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucar said:


> also what's this 'charge' button



where do you see that button?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> where do you see that button?


It was added in the post box next to the smilies button, but it's not there now. Should be added back when


Spoiler



we get our on-site currency/point system fully implemented...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> It was added in the post box next to the smilies button, but it's not there now. Should be added back when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


lol^^


----------



## Lucar (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> where do you see that button?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucar said:


>


Insert Quotes


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucar said:


>


ah ok, only shown in old dark theme


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ah ok, only shown in old dark theme


uh, its shown on both versions of the  old temp style


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> uh, its shown on both versions of the  old temp style


oh sorry, havent checked old white theme, but still its not shown on new dark theme


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> oh sorry, havent checked old white theme, but still its not shown on new dark theme


It was being shown earlier, it was just removed


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2018)

☹︎□︎●︎ ︎ ︎□︎■︎︎⧫︎ ︎︎❖︎︎ ︎ ︎◆︎︎&︎.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/user/HoustDark4life/


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 111037


Is that from your discord or something?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Is that from your discord or something?


Chary's.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Chary's.


Wait, Chary has a Discord? Or do you mean the public GBAtemp Discord?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 13, 2018)

https://themeplaza.eu/item/3499


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)

Don't you sometimes look at your reflection and think "damn I feel gross"?


----------



## Lucar (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 13, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Wait, Chary has a Discord? Or do you mean the public GBAtemp Discord?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Dude, you can't put such pics on here without the sauce!



smileyhead said:


>



Come on now smiley, don't spread that cancer, let it be buried along with all the shitty Mario media of the pre-2000s...



VinsCool said:


>


I don't know, all right? /s 


My Ctrl+V:


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 13, 2018)

http://dosmandrivel.blogspot.de/2007/08/is-dos-rip-off-of-cpm.html


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 13, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Dude, you can't put such pics on here without the sauce!
> 
> 
> Come on now smiley, don't spread that cancer, let it be buried along with all the shitty Mario media of the pre-2000s...
> ...


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 13, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Come on now smiley, don't spread that cancer, let it be buried along with all the shitty Mario media of the pre-2000s


What are you talking about? This is the best "no" meme to date!


----------



## drenal (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 111112
> View attachment 111113


Thanks for reminding me the cartoon I wanted to forget the most after Arthur


----------



## drenal (Jan 14, 2018)

Failed to fetch tweet https://mobile.twitter.com/SmashBros_Nin/status/949428346634448898


----------



## Seriel (Jan 14, 2018)

379469


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 14, 2018)

Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san


----------



## Seriel (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 14, 2018)

https://github.com/yuzu-emu/yuzu


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> https://github.com/yuzu-emu/yuzu


yea ofc xD
¸its the new thing around


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 14, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinZip


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 15, 2018)

my mum killed my computer


----------



## drenal (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2018)

drenal said:


>


why are you uncomfortable sir?


----------



## drenal (Jan 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why are you uncomfortable sir?


i sent it to someone when they sent me some weird image on discord


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2018)

drenal said:


> i sent it to someone when they sent me some weird image on discord


lol


----------



## ThoD (Jan 16, 2018)

Funny how all these methods are still valid after 50+ years...


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jan 16, 2018)

The Peanuts Movie Snoopy's Grand Adventure


----------



## mironicurse (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)

Remember to brush your teeth with LSD flavoured Colgate kids!


----------



## drenal (Jan 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Remember to brush your teeth with LSD flavoured Colgate kids!





drenal said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)

[19:04:51] * BotServ gives voice to VinsCool
[19:06:28] <Discord-IRC> <gudenau> Well crap. Guess I won't make that nice writeup for the site.  https://gbatemp.net/threads/boot1-key-and-exploit-released.494236/
[22:36:35] * Vaporeon has quit (Quit: Vaporeon Fainted!)
[22:37:35] * Vaporeon ([email protected]) has joined
[22:37:37] * BotServ gives voice to Vaporeon
[02:01:01] * Discord-IRC has quit (Client exited)
[02:01:12] * Discord-IRC ([email protected]) has joined
[18:14:03] 
[18:14:03] * Loaded log from Mon Jan 15 02:01:12 2018
[18:14:03] 
[18:14:03] * Now talking on #discord-chat
[18:14:03] * Topic for #discord-chat is: Please send duck a message to get added to auto-voice
[18:14:03] * Topic for #discord-chat set by duck (Sat Feb 18 17:10:05 2017)
[18:14:03] * BotServ gives voice to VinsCool
[19:46:38] <Discord-IRC> <cucholix> yo guys
[19:55:46] <Discord-IRC> <The Blue Blur> can I have new role ;_;
[19:56:10] <Discord-IRC> <The Blue Blur> the pink one that bluefox got ;_;
[20:41:20] <Discord-IRC> <Yoshi> Hey everyone 
[20:41:40] <VinsCool> Hi
[20:54:08] <Discord-IRC> <BlueFox> no


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

DICTIONARY

dis·ap·point·ment
ˌdisəˈpointmənt/
_noun_

the feeling of sadness or displeasure caused by the nonfulfillment of one's hopes or expectations.
"*to her disappointment*, there was no chance to talk privately with Luke"
synonyms: sadness, regret, dismay, sorrow;More

a person, event, or thing that causes disappointment.
plural noun: *disappointments*
"the job proved a disappointment"
synonyms: letdown, nonevent, anticlimax,washout; 
_informal_bummer
"the trip was a bit of a disappointment"


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 17, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/yuzu-switch-emulator-released.494209/


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Plstic (Jan 17, 2018)

https://vizon.rizon.club/


----------



## ThoD (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2018)

Plstic said:


> https://vizon.rizon.club/


whats that?


----------



## Plstic (Jan 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats that?


colored vhosts lottery on rizon


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 17, 2018)

Spoiler: Tall comic


----------



## ThoD (Jan 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Spoiler: Tall comic


I'm too twisted, having watched so much hentai, I instantly imagined where this would go if it continued in more panels, lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I'm too twisted, having watched so much hentai, I instantly imagined where this would go if it continued in more panels, lol


he censored the last few images 
not appropriated for temps


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 17, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I'm too twisted, having watched so much hentai, I instantly imagined where this would go if it continued in more panels, lol









Noctosphere said:


> he censored the last few images
> not appropriated for temps


There are no more pictures!


----------



## ThoD (Jan 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> There are no more pictures!


We know, that was a joke, I can see the "iunfunny" watermark at the bottom badly trimmed out


----------



## Seriel (Jan 17, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/239030/Papers_Please/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2018)

Seriel said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/239030/Papers_Please/


at first, i though it was that hand in Zelda OoA who came up from a hole in a house and asking for paper.
Like if that character had his own game


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 18, 2018)

Walter Un
Kim Jong White


----------



## ThoD (Jan 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 111467
> 
> Walter Un
> Kim Jong White


That's actually happening right now, saw it yesterday when I was browsing, very interesting stuff and they even have good variety on their webpage!


----------



## Owenge (Jan 18, 2018)

3.14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989 38095 25720 10654 85863 27886 59361 53381 82796 82303 01952 03530 18529 68995 77362 25994 13891 24972 17752 83479 13151 55748 57242 45415 06959 50829 53311 68617 27855 88907 50983 81754 63746 49393 19255 06040 09277 01671 13900 98488 24012 85836 16035 63707 66010 47101 81942 95559 61989 46767 83744 94482 55379 77472 68471 04047 53464 62080 46684 25906 94912 93313 67702 89891 52104 75216 20569 66024 05803 81501 93511 25338 24300 35587 64024 74964 73263 91419 92726 04269 92279 67823 54781 63600 93417 21641 21992 45863 15030 28618 29745 55706 74983 85054 94588 58692 69956 90927 21079 75093 02955 32116 53449 87202 75596 02364 80665 49911 98818 34797 75356 63698 07426 54252 78625 51818 41757 46728 90977 77279 38000 81647 06001 61452 49192 17321 72147 72350 14144 19735 68548 16136 11573 52552 13347 57418 49468 43852 33239 07394 14333 45477 62416 86251 89835 69485 56209 92192 22184 27255 02542 56887 67179 04946 01653 46680 49886 27232 79178 60857 84383 82796 79766 81454 10095 38837 86360 95068 00642 25125 20511 73929 84896 08412 84886 26945 60424 19652 85022 21066 11863 06744 27862 20391 94945 04712 37137 86960 95636 43719 17287 46776 46575 73962 41389 08658 32645 99581 33904 78027 59009 94657 64078 95126 94683 98352 59570 98258 22620 52248 94077 26719 47826 84826 01476 99090 26401 36394 43745 53050 68203 49625 24517 49399 65143 14298 09190 65925 09372 21696 46151 57098 58387 41059 78859 59772 97549 89301 61753 92846 81382 68683 86894 27741 55991 85592 52459 53959 43104 99725 24680 84598 72736 44695 84865 38367 36222 62609 91246 08051 24388 43904 51244 13654 97627 80797 71569 14359 97700 12961 60894 41694 86855 58484 06353 42207 22258 28488 64815 84560 28506 01684 27394 52267 46767 88952 52138 52254 99546 66727 82398 64565 96116 35488 62305 77456 49803 55936 34568 17432 41125 15076 06947 94510 96596 09402 52288 79710 89314 56691 36867 22874 89405 60101 50330 86179 28680 92087 47609 17824 93858 90097 14909 67598 52613 65549 78189 31297 84821 68299 89487 22658 80485 75640 14270 47755 51323 79641 45152 37462 34364 54285 84447 95265 86782 10511 41354 73573 95231 13427 16610 21359 69536 23144 29524 84937 18711 01457 65403 59027 99344 03742 00731 05785 39062 19838 74478 08478 48968 33214 45713 86875 19435 06430 21845 31910 48481 00537 06146 80674 91927 81911 97939 95206 14196 63428 75444 06437 45123 71819 21799 98391 01591 95618 14675 14269 12397 48940 90718 64942 31961 56794 52080 95146 55022 52316 03881 93014 20937 62137 85595 66389 37787 08303 90697 92077 34672 21825 62599 66150 14215 03068 03844 77345 49202 60541 46659 25201 49744 28507 32518 66600 21324 34088 19071 04863 31734 64965 14539 05796 26856 10055 08106 65879 69981 63574 73638 40525 71459 10289 70641 40110 97120 62804 39039 75951 56771 57700 42033 78699 36007 23055 87631 76359 42187 31251 47120 53292 81918 26186 12586 73215 79198 41484 88291 64470 60957 52706 95722 09175 67116 72291 09816 90915 28017 35067 12748 58322 28718 35209 35396 57251 21083 57915 13698 82091 44421 00675 10334 67110 31412 67111 36990 86585 16398 31501 97016 51511 68517 14376 57618 35155 65088 49099 89859 98238 73455 28331 63550 76479 18535 89322 61854 89632 13293 30898 57064 20467 52590 70915 48141 65498 59461 63718 02709 81994 30992 44889 57571 28289 05923 23326 09729 97120 84433 57326 54893 82391 19325 97463 66730 58360 41428 13883 03203 82490 37589 85243 74417 02913 27656 18093 77344 40307 07469 21120 19130 20330 38019 76211 01100 44929 32151 60842 44485 96376 69838 95228 68478 31235 52658 21314 49576 85726 24334 41893 03968 64262 43410 77322 69780 28073 18915 44110 10446 82325 27162 01052 65227 21116 60396 66557 30925 47110 55785 37634 66820 65310 98965 26918 62056 47693 12570 58635 66201 85581 00729 36065 98764 86117 91045 33488 50346 11365 76867 53249 44166 80396 26579 78771 85560 84552 96541 26654 08530 61434 44318 58676 97514 56614 06800 70023 78776 59134 40171 27494 70420 56223 05389 94561 31407 11270 00407 85473 32699 39081 45466 46458 80797 27082 66830 63432 85878 56983 05235 80893 30657 57406 79545 71637 75254 20211 49557 61581 40025 01262 28594 13021 64715 50979 25923 09907 96547 37612 55176 56751 35751 78296 66454 77917 45011 29961 48903 04639 94713 29621 07340 43751 89573 59614 58901 93897 13111 79042 97828 56475 03203 19869 15140 28708 08599 04801 09412 14722 13179 47647 77262 24142 54854 54033 21571 85306 14228 81375 85043 06332 17518 29798 66223 71721 59160 77166 92547 48738 98665 49494 50114 65406 28433 66393 79003 97692 65672 14638 53067 36096 57120 91807 63832 71664 16274 88880 07869 25602 90228 47210 40317 21186 08204 19000 42296 61711 96377 92133 75751 14959 50156 60496 31862 94726 54736 42523 08177 03675 15906 73502 35072 83540 56704 03867 43513 62222 47715 89150 49530 98444 89333 09634 08780 76932 59939 78054 19341 44737 74418 42631 29860 80998 88687 41326 04721 56951 62396 58645 73021 63159 81931 95167 35381 29741 67729 47867 24229 24654 36680 09806 76928 23828 06899 64004 82435 40370 14163 14965 89794 09243 23789 69070 69779 42236 25082 21688 95738 37986 23001 59377 64716 51228 93578 60158 81617 55782 97352 33446 04281 51262 72037 34314 65319 77774 16031 99066 55418 76397 92933 44195 21541 34189 94854 44734 56738 31624 99341 91318 14809 27777 10386 38773 43177 20754 56545 32207 77092 12019 05166 09628 04909 26360 19759 88281 61332 31666 36528 61932 66863 36062 73567 63035 44776 28035 04507 77235 54710 58595 48702 79081 43562 40145 17180 62464 36267 94561 27531 81340 78330 33625 42327 83944 97538 24372 05835 31147 71199 26063 81334 67768 79695 97030 98339 13077 10987 04085 91337 46414 42822 77263 46594 70474 58784 77872 01927 71528 07317 67907 70715 72134 44730 60570 07334 92436 93113 83504 93163 12840 42512 19256 51798 06941 13528 01314 70130 47816 43788 51852 90928 54520 11658 39341 96562 13491 43415 95625 86586 55705 52690 49652 09858 03385 07224 26482 93972 85847 83163 05777 75606 88876 44624 82468 57926 03953 52773 48030 48029 00587 60758 25104 74709 16439 61362 67604 49256 27420 42083 20856 61190 62545 43372 13153 59584 50687 72460 29016 18766 79524 06163 42522 57719 54291 62991 93064 55377 99140 37340 43287 52628 88963 99587 94757 29174 64263 57455 25407 90914 51357 11136 94109 11939 32519 10760 20825 20261 87985 31887 70584 29725 91677 81314 96990 09019 21169 71737 27847 68472 68608 49003 37702 42429 16513 00500 51683 23364 35038 95170 29893 92233 45172 20138 12806 96501 17844 08745 19601 21228 59937 16231 30171 14448 46409 03890 64495 44400 61986 90754 85160 26327 50529 83491 87407 86680 88183 38510 22833 45085 04860 82503 93021 33219 71551 84306 35455 00766 82829 49304 13776 55279 39751 75461 39539 84683 39363 83047 46119 96653 85815 38420 56853 38621 86725 23340 28308 71123 28278 92125 07712 62946 32295 63989 89893 58211 67456 27010 21835 64622 01349 67151 88190 97303 81198 00497 34072 39610 36854 06643 19395 09790 19069 96395 52453 00545 05806 85501 95673 02292 19139 33918 56803 44903 98205 95510 02263 53536 19204 19947 45538 59381 02343 95544 95977 83779 02374 21617 27111 72364 34354 39478 22181 85286 24085 14006 66044 33258 88569 86705 43154 70696 57474 58550 33232 33421 07301 54594 05165 53790 68662 73337 99585 11562 57843 22988 27372 31989 87571 41595 78111 96358 33005 94087 30681 21602 87649 62867 44604 77464 91599 50549 73742 56269 01049 03778 19868 35938 14657 41268 04925 64879 85561 45372 34786 73303 90468 83834 36346 55379 49864 19270 56387 29317 48723 32083 76011 23029 91136 79386 27089 43879 93620 16295 15413 37142 48928 30722 01269 01475 46684 76535 76164 77379 46752 00490 75715 55278 19653 62132 39264 06160 13635 81559 07422 02020 31872 77605 27721 90055 61484 25551 87925 30343 51398 44253 22341 57623 36106 42506 39049 75008 65627 10953 59194 65897 51413 10348 22769 30624 74353 63256 91607 81547 81811 52843 66795 70611 08615 33150 44521 27473 92454 49454 23682 88606 13408 41486 37767 00961 20715 12491 40430 27253 86076 48236 34143 34623 51897 57664 52164 13767 96903 14950 19108 57598 44239 19862 91642 19399 49072 36234 64684 41173 94032 65918 40443 78051 33389 45257 42399 50829 65912 28508 55582 15725 03107 12570 12668 30240 29295 25220 11872 67675 62204 15420 51618 41634 84756 51699 98116 14101 00299 60783 86909 29160 30288 40026 91041 40792 88621 50784 24516 70908 70006 99282 12066 04183 71806 53556 72525 32567 53286 12910 42487 76182 58297 65157 95984 70356 22262 93486 00341 58722 98053 49896 50226 29174 87882 02734 20922 22453 39856 26476 69149 05562 84250 39127 57710 28402 79980 66365 82548 89264 88025 45661 01729 67026 64076 55904 29099 45681 50652 65305 37182 94127 03369 31378 51786 09040 70866 71149 65583 43434 76933 85781 71138 64558 73678 12301 45876 87126 60348 91390 95620 09939 36103 10291 61615 28813 84379 09904 23174 73363 94804 57593 14931 40529 76347 57481 19356 70911 01377 51721 00803 15590 24853 09066 92037 67192 20332 29094 33467 68514 22144 77379 39375 17034 43661 99104 03375 11173 54719 18550 46449 02636 55128 16228 82446 25759 16333 03910 72253 83742 18214 08835 08657 39177 15096 82887 47826 56995 99574 49066 17583 44137 52239 70968 34080 05355 98491 75417 38188 39994 46974 86762 65516 58276 58483 58845 31427 75687 90029 09517 02835 29716 34456 21296 40435 23117 60066 51012 41200 65975 58512 76178 58382 92041 97484 42360 80071 93045 76189 32349 22927 96501 98751 87212 72675 07981 25547 09589 04556 35792 12210 33346 69749 92356 30254 94780 24901 14195 21238 28153 09114 07907 38602 51522 74299 58180 72471 62591 66854 51333 12394 80494 70791 19153 26734 30282 44186 04142 63639 54800 04480 02670 49624 82017 92896 47669 75831 83271 31425 17029 69234 88962 76684 40323 26092 75249 60357 99646 92565 04936 81836 09003 23809 29345 95889 70695 36534 94060 34021 66544 37558 90045 63288 22505 45255 64056 44824 65151 87547 11962 18443 96582 53375 43885 69094 11303 15095 26179 37800 29741 20766 51479 39425 90298 96959 46995 56576 12186 56196 73378 62362 56125 21632 08628 69222 10327 48892 18654 36480 22967 80705 76561 51446 32046 92790 68212 07388 37781 42335 62823 60896 32080 68222 46801 22482 61177 18589 63814 09183 90367 36722 20888 32151 37556 00372 79839 40041 52970 02878 30766 70944 47456 01345 56417 25437 09069 79396 12257 14298 94671 54357 84687 88614 44581 23145 93571 98492 25284 71605 04922 12424 70141 21478 05734 55105 00801 90869 96033 02763 47870 81081 75450 11930 71412 23390 86639 38339 52942 57869 05076 43100 63835 19834 38934 15961 31854 34754 64955 69781 03829 30971 64651 43840 70070 73604 11237 35998 43452 25161 05070 27056 23526 60127 64848 30840 76118 30130 52793 20542 74628 65403 60367 45328 65105 70658 74882 25698 15793 67897 66974 22057 50596 83440 86973 50201 41020 67235 85020 07245 22563 26513 41055 92401 90274 21624 84391 40359 98953 53945 90944 07046 91209 14093 87001 26456 00162 37428 80210 92764 57931 06579 22955 24988 72758 46101 26483 69998 92256 95968 81592 05600 10165 52563 7567 ...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

Owenge said:


> 3.14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989 38095 25720 10654 85863 27886 59361 53381 82796 82303 01952 03530 18529 68995 77362 25994 13891 24972 17752 83479 13151 55748 57242 45415 06959 50829 53311 68617 27855 88907 50983 81754 63746 49393 19255 06040 09277 01671 13900 98488 24012 85836 16035 63707 66010 47101 81942 95559 61989 46767 83744 94482 55379 77472 68471 04047 53464 62080 46684 25906 94912 93313 67702 89891 52104 75216 20569 66024 05803 81501 93511 25338 24300 35587 64024 74964 73263 91419 92726 04269 92279 67823 54781 63600 93417 21641 21992 45863 15030 28618 29745 55706 74983 85054 94588 58692 69956 90927 21079 75093 02955 32116 53449 87202 75596 02364 80665 49911 98818 34797 75356 63698 07426 54252 78625 51818 41757 46728 90977 77279 38000 81647 06001 61452 49192 17321 72147 72350 14144 19735 68548 16136 11573 52552 13347 57418 49468 43852 33239 07394 14333 45477 62416 86251 89835 69485 56209 92192 22184 27255 02542 56887 67179 04946 01653 46680 49886 27232 79178 60857 84383 82796 79766 81454 10095 38837 86360 95068 00642 25125 20511 73929 84896 08412 84886 26945 60424 19652 85022 21066 11863 06744 27862 20391 94945 04712 37137 86960 95636 43719 17287 46776 46575 73962 41389 08658 32645 99581 33904 78027 59009 94657 64078 95126 94683 98352 59570 98258 22620 52248 94077 26719 47826 84826 01476 99090 26401 36394 43745 53050 68203 49625 24517 49399 65143 14298 09190 65925 09372 21696 46151 57098 58387 41059 78859 59772 97549 89301 61753 92846 81382 68683 86894 27741 55991 85592 52459 53959 43104 99725 24680 84598 72736 44695 84865 38367 36222 62609 91246 08051 24388 43904 51244 13654 97627 80797 71569 14359 97700 12961 60894 41694 86855 58484 06353 42207 22258 28488 64815 84560 28506 01684 27394 52267 46767 88952 52138 52254 99546 66727 82398 64565 96116 35488 62305 77456 49803 55936 34568 17432 41125 15076 06947 94510 96596 09402 52288 79710 89314 56691 36867 22874 89405 60101 50330 86179 28680 92087 47609 17824 93858 90097 14909 67598 52613 65549 78189 31297 84821 68299 89487 22658 80485 75640 14270 47755 51323 79641 45152 37462 34364 54285 84447 95265 86782 10511 41354 73573 95231 13427 16610 21359 69536 23144 29524 84937 18711 01457 65403 59027 99344 03742 00731 05785 39062 19838 74478 08478 48968 33214 45713 86875 19435 06430 21845 31910 48481 00537 06146 80674 91927 81911 97939 95206 14196 63428 75444 06437 45123 71819 21799 98391 01591 95618 14675 14269 12397 48940 90718 64942 31961 56794 52080 95146 55022 52316 03881 93014 20937 62137 85595 66389 37787 08303 90697 92077 34672 21825 62599 66150 14215 03068 03844 77345 49202 60541 46659 25201 49744 28507 32518 66600 21324 34088 19071 04863 31734 64965 14539 05796 26856 10055 08106 65879 69981 63574 73638 40525 71459 10289 70641 40110 97120 62804 39039 75951 56771 57700 42033 78699 36007 23055 87631 76359 42187 31251 47120 53292 81918 26186 12586 73215 79198 41484 88291 64470 60957 52706 95722 09175 67116 72291 09816 90915 28017 35067 12748 58322 28718 35209 35396 57251 21083 57915 13698 82091 44421 00675 10334 67110 31412 67111 36990 86585 16398 31501 97016 51511 68517 14376 57618 35155 65088 49099 89859 98238 73455 28331 63550 76479 18535 89322 61854 89632 13293 30898 57064 20467 52590 70915 48141 65498 59461 63718 02709 81994 30992 44889 57571 28289 05923 23326 09729 97120 84433 57326 54893 82391 19325 97463 66730 58360 41428 13883 03203 82490 37589 85243 74417 02913 27656 18093 77344 40307 07469 21120 19130 20330 38019 76211 01100 44929 32151 60842 44485 96376 69838 95228 68478 31235 52658 21314 49576 85726 24334 41893 03968 64262 43410 77322 69780 28073 18915 44110 10446 82325 27162 01052 65227 21116 60396 66557 30925 47110 55785 37634 66820 65310 98965 26918 62056 47693 12570 58635 66201 85581 00729 36065 98764 86117 91045 33488 50346 11365 76867 53249 44166 80396 26579 78771 85560 84552 96541 26654 08530 61434 44318 58676 97514 56614 06800 70023 78776 59134 40171 27494 70420 56223 05389 94561 31407 11270 00407 85473 32699 39081 45466 46458 80797 27082 66830 63432 85878 56983 05235 80893 30657 57406 79545 71637 75254 20211 49557 61581 40025 01262 28594 13021 64715 50979 25923 09907 96547 37612 55176 56751 35751 78296 66454 77917 45011 29961 48903 04639 94713 29621 07340 43751 89573 59614 58901 93897 13111 79042 97828 56475 03203 19869 15140 28708 08599 04801 09412 14722 13179 47647 77262 24142 54854 54033 21571 85306 14228 81375 85043 06332 17518 29798 66223 71721 59160 77166 92547 48738 98665 49494 50114 65406 28433 66393 79003 97692 65672 14638 53067 36096 57120 91807 63832 71664 16274 88880 07869 25602 90228 47210 40317 21186 08204 19000 42296 61711 96377 92133 75751 14959 50156 60496 31862 94726 54736 42523 08177 03675 15906 73502 35072 83540 56704 03867 43513 62222 47715 89150 49530 98444 89333 09634 08780 76932 59939 78054 19341 44737 74418 42631 29860 80998 88687 41326 04721 56951 62396 58645 73021 63159 81931 95167 35381 29741 67729 47867 24229 24654 36680 09806 76928 23828 06899 64004 82435 40370 14163 14965 89794 09243 23789 69070 69779 42236 25082 21688 95738 37986 23001 59377 64716 51228 93578 60158 81617 55782 97352 33446 04281 51262 72037 34314 65319 77774 16031 99066 55418 76397 92933 44195 21541 34189 94854 44734 56738 31624 99341 91318 14809 27777 10386 38773 43177 20754 56545 32207 77092 12019 05166 09628 04909 26360 19759 88281 61332 31666 36528 61932 66863 36062 73567 63035 44776 28035 04507 77235 54710 58595 48702 79081 43562 40145 17180 62464 36267 94561 27531 81340 78330 33625 42327 83944 97538 24372 05835 31147 71199 26063 81334 67768 79695 97030 98339 13077 10987 04085 91337 46414 42822 77263 46594 70474 58784 77872 01927 71528 07317 67907 70715 72134 44730 60570 07334 92436 93113 83504 93163 12840 42512 19256 51798 06941 13528 01314 70130 47816 43788 51852 90928 54520 11658 39341 96562 13491 43415 95625 86586 55705 52690 49652 09858 03385 07224 26482 93972 85847 83163 05777 75606 88876 44624 82468 57926 03953 52773 48030 48029 00587 60758 25104 74709 16439 61362 67604 49256 27420 42083 20856 61190 62545 43372 13153 59584 50687 72460 29016 18766 79524 06163 42522 57719 54291 62991 93064 55377 99140 37340 43287 52628 88963 99587 94757 29174 64263 57455 25407 90914 51357 11136 94109 11939 32519 10760 20825 20261 87985 31887 70584 29725 91677 81314 96990 09019 21169 71737 27847 68472 68608 49003 37702 42429 16513 00500 51683 23364 35038 95170 29893 92233 45172 20138 12806 96501 17844 08745 19601 21228 59937 16231 30171 14448 46409 03890 64495 44400 61986 90754 85160 26327 50529 83491 87407 86680 88183 38510 22833 45085 04860 82503 93021 33219 71551 84306 35455 00766 82829 49304 13776 55279 39751 75461 39539 84683 39363 83047 46119 96653 85815 38420 56853 38621 86725 23340 28308 71123 28278 92125 07712 62946 32295 63989 89893 58211 67456 27010 21835 64622 01349 67151 88190 97303 81198 00497 34072 39610 36854 06643 19395 09790 19069 96395 52453 00545 05806 85501 95673 02292 19139 33918 56803 44903 98205 95510 02263 53536 19204 19947 45538 59381 02343 95544 95977 83779 02374 21617 27111 72364 34354 39478 22181 85286 24085 14006 66044 33258 88569 86705 43154 70696 57474 58550 33232 33421 07301 54594 05165 53790 68662 73337 99585 11562 57843 22988 27372 31989 87571 41595 78111 96358 33005 94087 30681 21602 87649 62867 44604 77464 91599 50549 73742 56269 01049 03778 19868 35938 14657 41268 04925 64879 85561 45372 34786 73303 90468 83834 36346 55379 49864 19270 56387 29317 48723 32083 76011 23029 91136 79386 27089 43879 93620 16295 15413 37142 48928 30722 01269 01475 46684 76535 76164 77379 46752 00490 75715 55278 19653 62132 39264 06160 13635 81559 07422 02020 31872 77605 27721 90055 61484 25551 87925 30343 51398 44253 22341 57623 36106 42506 39049 75008 65627 10953 59194 65897 51413 10348 22769 30624 74353 63256 91607 81547 81811 52843 66795 70611 08615 33150 44521 27473 92454 49454 23682 88606 13408 41486 37767 00961 20715 12491 40430 27253 86076 48236 34143 34623 51897 57664 52164 13767 96903 14950 19108 57598 44239 19862 91642 19399 49072 36234 64684 41173 94032 65918 40443 78051 33389 45257 42399 50829 65912 28508 55582 15725 03107 12570 12668 30240 29295 25220 11872 67675 62204 15420 51618 41634 84756 51699 98116 14101 00299 60783 86909 29160 30288 40026 91041 40792 88621 50784 24516 70908 70006 99282 12066 04183 71806 53556 72525 32567 53286 12910 42487 76182 58297 65157 95984 70356 22262 93486 00341 58722 98053 49896 50226 29174 87882 02734 20922 22453 39856 26476 69149 05562 84250 39127 57710 28402 79980 66365 82548 89264 88025 45661 01729 67026 64076 55904 29099 45681 50652 65305 37182 94127 03369 31378 51786 09040 70866 71149 65583 43434 76933 85781 71138 64558 73678 12301 45876 87126 60348 91390 95620 09939 36103 10291 61615 28813 84379 09904 23174 73363 94804 57593 14931 40529 76347 57481 19356 70911 01377 51721 00803 15590 24853 09066 92037 67192 20332 29094 33467 68514 22144 77379 39375 17034 43661 99104 03375 11173 54719 18550 46449 02636 55128 16228 82446 25759 16333 03910 72253 83742 18214 08835 08657 39177 15096 82887 47826 56995 99574 49066 17583 44137 52239 70968 34080 05355 98491 75417 38188 39994 46974 86762 65516 58276 58483 58845 31427 75687 90029 09517 02835 29716 34456 21296 40435 23117 60066 51012 41200 65975 58512 76178 58382 92041 97484 42360 80071 93045 76189 32349 22927 96501 98751 87212 72675 07981 25547 09589 04556 35792 12210 33346 69749 92356 30254 94780 24901 14195 21238 28153 09114 07907 38602 51522 74299 58180 72471 62591 66854 51333 12394 80494 70791 19153 26734 30282 44186 04142 63639 54800 04480 02670 49624 82017 92896 47669 75831 83271 31425 17029 69234 88962 76684 40323 26092 75249 60357 99646 92565 04936 81836 09003 23809 29345 95889 70695 36534 94060 34021 66544 37558 90045 63288 22505 45255 64056 44824 65151 87547 11962 18443 96582 53375 43885 69094 11303 15095 26179 37800 29741 20766 51479 39425 90298 96959 46995 56576 12186 56196 73378 62362 56125 21632 08628 69222 10327 48892 18654 36480 22967 80705 76561 51446 32046 92790 68212 07388 37781 42335 62823 60896 32080 68222 46801 22482 61177 18589 63814 09183 90367 36722 20888 32151 37556 00372 79839 40041 52970 02878 30766 70944 47456 01345 56417 25437 09069 79396 12257 14298 94671 54357 84687 88614 44581 23145 93571 98492 25284 71605 04922 12424 70141 21478 05734 55105 00801 90869 96033 02763 47870 81081 75450 11930 71412 23390 86639 38339 52942 57869 05076 43100 63835 19834 38934 15961 31854 34754 64955 69781 03829 30971 64651 43840 70070 73604 11237 35998 43452 25161 05070 27056 23526 60127 64848 30840 76118 30130 52793 20542 74628 65403 60367 45328 65105 70658 74882 25698 15793 67897 66974 22057 50596 83440 86973 50201 41020 67235 85020 07245 22563 26513 41055 92401 90274 21624 84391 40359 98953 53945 90944 07046 91209 14093 87001 26456 00162 37428 80210 92764 57931 06579 22955 24988 72758 46101 26483 69998 92256 95968 81592 05600 10165 52563 7567 ...


Just add rate at the end and your ready to watch one piece


----------



## Seriel (Jan 18, 2018)

https://blog.docker.com/2017/09/preview-linux-containers-on-windows/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2018)

78.19 KB


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 18, 2018)

https://kotaku.com/that-nintendo-labo-robot-game-looks-awfully-familiar-1822176412


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 18, 2018)

igoogle.com


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2018)

Larsenv said:


> igoogle.com


lol, it actually works 
I guess its for iphone user who hate android a bit too much


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Larsenv (Jan 19, 2018)

ΓΟΥΟλ-Υ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> lol, it actually works
> I guess its for iphone user who hate android a bit too much



Oh yeah, I forgot that iGoogle was a thing - it was some web portal.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 22, 2018)

wat


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 22, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/creepyasterisks/


----------



## drenal (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2018)

To be fair we get eaten by fly larvas when we rot.


----------



## drenal (Jan 23, 2018)

@jDSX explain this shit


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2018)

*dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda*


----------



## ThoD (Jan 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 111600


Provided that someone replies and it's not just you alone, I don't see a problem with it, naps with cuddles ftw

Ctrl+V:
Habitual Becomes is Difficult to be Change


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 23, 2018)

one thing led to another


----------



## drenal (Jan 24, 2018)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/SmashBros_Nin/status/955640090780344320


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> https://twitter.com/SmashBros_Nin/status/955640090780344320


Errrr
K?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 24, 2018)

My 6-year old just blew my mind pic.twitter.com/3ZrLAAuZLu— JD (@JonDenton) January 22, 2018


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 24, 2018)

Carnation Lily Lily Rose


----------



## Seriel (Jan 24, 2018)

yuuki eval event.bot.servers.count


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 24, 2018)

ffmpeg -ss 3:12:21 -t 45 -i mina.ts -vf scale=480:-1  -c:v libvpx  -crf 4 -b:v 500K -c:a libvorbis output-file.webm


----------



## Seriel (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 24, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


Not brutal enough to be realistic unfortunately


Ctrl+V:


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks, Google.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Thanks, Google.
> 
> View attachment 111999


----------



## drenal (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 24, 2018)

*«ꜱᴛᴇᴠᴇ» - Today at 1:40 PM*
o, its special then
*VSWR ScepKo - Today at 1:40 PM*
I'm special
*«ꜱᴛᴇᴠᴇ» - Today at 1:41 PM*
i mean, wouldnt the ez way be with a sticker
*VSWR ScepKo - Today at 1:41 PM*
At least that's what my mama says


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 24, 2018)

sks316 said:


>


*jumps down and says some gay shit*


----------



## drenal (Jan 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> *jumps down and says some gay shit*


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

Welp, I just found the cringiest and creepiest TV ads I've seen in a while...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 112102


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Sauce?



DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 112102


Member since summer of 2016 and still haven't accepted cookies?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Sauce?
> 
> 
> Member since summer of 2016 and still haven't accepted cookies?


https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=34153368


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=34153368


Thanks! Gotta start checking out Pixiv more often, hardly do it monthly nowadays...


Ctrl+V:


----------



## drenal (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Thanks! Gotta start checking out Pixiv more often, hardly do it monthly nowadays...
> 
> 
> Ctrl+V:


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 25, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


delet this too


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2018)

*Halo Unto Dawn -Today at 00:12*

I remember I triggered some pathetic jerkbag and the best comeback he had for me was, "So, I have more friends than you"


----------



## drenal (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 25, 2018)

http://www.tombstonebuilder.com/generate.php?top1=Bitbuilt&top2=2018&top3=&top4=&sp=


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 112134


Suspended for being a master at pranks? Is this the Junta academy and no fun is allowed? lol


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Suspended for being a master at pranks? Is this the Junta academy and no fun is allowed? lol


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 25, 2018)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/atari-would-like-you-to-fund-rollercoaster-tycoon-on-switch.495050/


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

sks316 said:


>


Is this gay too?




PS: I guess I should stop here and leave the funnies for the dedicated thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> PS: I guess I should stop here and leave the funnies for the dedicated thread


Nonono, it's fine.

THIS IS THE NEW DEDICATED THREAD! >:^D


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Nonono, it's fine.
> 
> THIS IS THE NEW DEDICATED THREAD! >:^D


I can just PM you a mountain of funnies if you want




(hope this host works)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Is this gay too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 25, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/777Aby0ZetYE8/giphy.gif




ThoD said:


> can just PM you a mountain of funnies if you want


I want


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 26, 2018)

sks316 said:


>


What's wrong with being gay? It's getting quite old that all you do is post some meme response when you feel something "is gay." Quit being immature and grow up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 26, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> What's wrong with being gay? It's getting quite old that all you do is post some meme response when you feel something "is gay." Grow up.


I totally agree
Being gay must be something common today
Ofc, we can still make some joke like traps are gay, but just dont abuse of it


----------



## kudofan (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 26, 2018)

https://themeplaza.eu/item/3985


----------



## drenal (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 26, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 112175


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2018)

kudofan said:


>



Hey there fellow DJ Cutman fan.


----------



## kudofan (Jan 26, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Hey there fellow DJ Cutman fan.


Hi!


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...6/406298533650628619/FB_IMG_1516939458206.jpg


----------



## drenal (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2018)

*DeoNaught-Yesterday at 9:01 PM*


Are you wifi?​


----------



## kudofan (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Yil (Jan 26, 2018)

I really missed the time you can just use + instead of writing an append function and using strings instead of char pointers.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2018)

Games are nothing more than a distraction from the deceit you tell yourself and hide from others for the sake of others.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 26, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 112205


:thinking:


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 112205


Warranties*


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Warranties*


Thank, if you couldn't tell, I'm stupid


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 26, 2018)

Relay Board Esp8266 power module


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2018)

Are you wifi? because I feel the connection


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2018)

It's hentai. >///>


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 26, 2018)

Oklahoma has more man-made lakes than any other state.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 26, 2018)

But counting down the days to go
It just ain't living
And I just hope you know


----------



## ThoD (Jan 26, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Are you wifi? because I feel the connection


Has that pickup line ever worked?



smileyhead said:


> It's hentai. >///>


What is? Curious


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> What is? Curious


The link on my clipboard. ;o;


----------



## ThoD (Jan 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> The link on my clipboard. ;o;


PM me?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> PM me?


Do you have a Discord?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2018)

Reason?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Do you have a Discord?


I do, but never use it

But let's get back on topic now...



Stalker


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 112234


Finishing up the last 2 episodes? Have fun, they are twice as awesome as the first 10!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2018)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/2018-gbatemp-user-awards-most-shocking-moment-nominees.495255/
TOPKEK
The fact that it's closed with no user input makes it even better.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 26, 2018)

©™


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 26, 2018)

sks316 said:


> ©™


You forgot to put soon before those


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 27, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Has that pickup line ever worked?





Spoiler: Not yet...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Spoiler: Not yet...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112246


EW white theme

My ctrl v


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 27, 2018)

Last Active: No time ago


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Last Active: No time ago


Who? Lol


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah, I suck


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Who? Lol


There's a bot in the RiiConnect24 Discord that can provide some user info, and that is one of the bits of info it can provide.


----------



## drenal (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 27, 2018)

drenal said:


>



Initial D mod for BotW? I really hope it's on the Switch, lol


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 27, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2018)

IDirect3DDevice8   *m_pd3dDevice;


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 27, 2018)

A screenshot of a pm, on a private site that no one know's about


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 27, 2018)

http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/742383-masahiro-sakurai


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2018)

sks316 said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/742383-masahiro-sakurai


Lol
Does he?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Lol
> Does he?


The world may never know.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 27, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


>


Source?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


>


what is beginning?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 27, 2018)

30463519634


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> 30463519634


tracking number?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> tracking number?


ahah, if only


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Source?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Source?


My twitter feed.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 28, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


>


Where's this from? Really curious!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2018)

KEK


----------



## ThoD (Jan 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> KEK



Wut?


----------



## drenal (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 112396


A furry. Yay


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 112396


I'm not complaining.


----------



## drenal (Jan 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not complaining.


since mine is a Pokemon, does that mean Pokemon will finally be real?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2018)

drenal said:


> since mine is a Pokemon, does that mean Pokemon will finally be real?


Technically...
Oh, and it also means that harpies will be real.


----------



## drenal (Jan 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Technically...
> Oh, and it also means that harpies will be real.


sweet


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Technically...
> Oh, and it also means that harpies will be real.


Parpy the happy
Errr


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 112419


Thats a lot of picture
What percentage of them are porn?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Thats a lot of picture
> What percentage of them are porn?


maybe 5-10% max.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> maybe 5-10% max.


Yea... sure...


----------



## Lucar (Jan 29, 2018)

happ eeveekins


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 29, 2018)

Lucar said:


> happ eeveekins


I love it, it's adorable.
Mind uploading it here?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 112396


Oh, I'm screwed, electrocuted, then eaten, while partially alive


----------



## Ricken (Jan 29, 2018)

This thread deserves a sticky honestly


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2018)

I'll grab a 600
*minicrab - Today at 12:28 AM*
then if your clear coat has orange peel, you can buff it out with the novus polishing kit
*Diya2BD - Today at 12:28 AM*
assume my only resources are my school's Industrial Arts room
*minicrab - Today at 12:28 AM*
amazon is the best resource
*Diya2BD - Today at 12:29 AM*
also assume I can't order off of amazon
*minicrab - Today at 12:30 AM*
home depot is a decent resource
*Diya2BD - Today at 12:30 AM*
also assume I live in Japan

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ThoD (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2018)

William


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 29, 2018)

I hate this meme, but this is glorious.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2018)

Nothing more frustrating than the coffee machine being unable to operate during a caffeine crave.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2018)

seclusion


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2018)

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/681132821000355840


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 29, 2018)

Source is Sora no Otoshimono. No, it's not hentai.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2018)

Haggle Mcfaggle


----------



## Lucar (Jan 30, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I love it, it's adorable.
> Mind uploading it here?



Here ya go.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Source is Sora no Otoshimono. No, it's not hentai.


I gotta rewatch this, now I got something to do, thanks


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2018)

GLaDOS “that’s you; that’s how dumb you sound”


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2018)

Streaming random chiptunes. No visual, just music.

Snipperoni, technically advertising my twitch channel.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 30, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-is-...-there-is-no-gba-section.495518/#post-7811584


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lucar (Jan 31, 2018)

https://twitter.com/zangful/status/958180255499354113


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 31, 2018)

ffmpeg -ss 9:40 -t 5 -i Kill.la.Kill.S01E16.720p-Hi10p.BluRay.AAC2.0.x264-CTR.[93AAABA9].mkv -vcodec copy -acodec copy 1.mkv


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Lucar (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


Those blue and white things... are they tide pods?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2018)

*Vin *


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 1, 2018)

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 1, 2018)

http://hamada.teamgaki.com/videos/17.18Batsu/American_Police_Part_3.mp4?dl


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Feb 1, 2018)

*cough* *cough*


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2018)

they'll be watching you


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 2, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Targeted advertising is borderline stalking...


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 2, 2018)

Totally not self-advertising.


----------



## kudofan (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't know what you guys are talking about... 
I just stumbled across this video on the internet and wanted to share it with the world... 
I can't help it if it has my name on it........... 
And also the logo that I made.........................


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> they'll be watching you


spooky


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 112843


congratz, 5000th reply 
but not post #5000


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 112854


wtf, what is that song?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wtf, what is that song?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



how many hand are required for this ?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> how many hand are required for this ?


I guess it'd be possible if you were to break down the song to the separate keys and have everyone operate one key.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I guess it'd be possible if you were to break down the song to the separate keys and have everyone operate one key.


Not even them to be honest unless they are Japanese. There are points where the song goes too fast for normal people


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 3, 2018)

https://bitbuilt.net/forums/index.php?threads/luwiigi-portable-worklog.1922/


----------



## Seriel (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 4, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## kudofan (Feb 4, 2018)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.439474/page-251#post-7818659


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYJhFrMEZC8


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Is that Dinoh?


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2018)

*I put the hot in psychotic*


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Even after all these years I can't stop looking at those hills and thinking they are green Digletts


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 4, 2018)

genitalia


----------



## kudofan (Feb 4, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> genitalia


*slow claps* Congratulations, sir!
You win!
Imma just pack my things and go home now...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 4, 2018)

don't know if this can actually happen


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 4, 2018)

Let's see if anyone knows where I know this music from.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2018)

I’m not passive-aggressive. Unlike some people I know.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 4, 2018)

something has degraded (like a motherboard capacitor) which causes more noise and interferes with correct operation.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 4, 2018)

./build.sh && ./build/Test


----------



## kudofan (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Lucar (Feb 4, 2018)

Roses are Red,
Violets are Blue,
Unexpected '{' on line 32


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 5, 2018)

https://github.com/Hamcha/lumaupdate/releases


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/ecchi_boy/doujins-in-my-lapprod-jody-cash


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

Doctor: you have 2 minutes 53 seconds left to live
Me:


smileyhead said:


>


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Let's see if anyone knows where I know this music from.



Don't know where it's from, but kinda reminds me of how the song at the start of Sweeney Todd goes, until it takes a sudden very dark turn


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 5, 2018)

eczema


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> eczema


Eggzema


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2018)

https://www.nintendo.co.jp/clvs/man...ource=clvs&utm_campaign=sfc&utm_medium=QRcode


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 5, 2018)

(don't ask)


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 113046
> (don't ask)


What the fuck is that?


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> What the fuck is that?


Thanks -_____-

It's my friend's Pfp, She dared me to use it as such, but then I dared her back, and so now she has it, and is now called Mrs. Cupcake


----------



## kudofan (Feb 5, 2018)

I may have shared this before, if so, I apologize.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> What the fuck is that?


its unicorn poop, obviously


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 5, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 5, 2018)

LUL


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 5, 2018)

content://media/external/file/99774


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2018)

:GWcentralPikaLUL:


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2018)

content://media/external/file/41853


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

Creepy shit.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2018)

drenal said:


> Creepy shit.



Oh, I saw that on Etika's stream.


----------



## drenal (Feb 5, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Oh, I saw that on Etika's stream.


I got it from watching a clip from one of his streams, I don't have much time to watch his full streams


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


Nightmares_irl


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 6, 2018)

What if you refuse play the game


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)

SomecallmeBerto


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)

https://media1.britannica.com/eb-media/95/156695-131-FF89C9FA.jpg


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


But why?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> But why?


it was in my clip board. Don't ask.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> it was in my clip board. Don't ask.


I'm asking








Am I cool that I defy people above me?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 6, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> But why?


Monobrow


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)

_When you smile, you knock me out, I fall apart_


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 6, 2018)

"Things come easy when you wield a sword like this one!"
"I'll help you wrestle that book cover to cover! ...and under the covers, too!"
"The time has come for me to clear my reputation... By assaulting this young girl!"
"Insert whatever you like."
"I can't believe you actually came!" "I told you I'll come for you!"


----------



## ThoD (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/HV0Zo


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 6, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


>


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/brw1ceLCzeZq0/giphy.gif


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)

*uhh not posting this, because it's an actual tracking number*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 6, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> *uhh not posting this, because it's an actual tracking number*


Leek address


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2018)

https://kotaku.com/alaska-man-arrested-after-hitting-roomate-with-zelda-sw-1822566094


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 6, 2018)

https://www.livescience.com/38371-two-worms-worm-cut-in-half.html


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2018)

https://78.media.tumblr.com/bf5756d46595b5932f5009fd712bd4a0/tumblr_okpf04zOID1rbr9w3o2_400.gif


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2018)

Jogeir Liljedahl


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2018)

*It was school work I don't plan on showing*


----------



## Lucar (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 7, 2018)

Linux 4.15.1-3-zen


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2018)

Why So Serious?


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2018)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/R...8RnkLL8xDdm_gizFefJyJ4bLoiU-yNKUq7U4fBVQ=s117


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)

It's a shitpost.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 7, 2018)

God, I love late night adult Japanese TV shows!


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)

Is this how blowjobs work? I might have to memorise this. Might be useful information later in life.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)

Go go gadget shitpost


----------



## drenal (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)

My new favourite SCP.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2018)

you're



smileyhead said:


> My new favourite SCP.



I'll listen to it later


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2018)

it was a crucial part in Napoleon's defeat.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 7, 2018)

02/07/18 20:32:46.429 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: FlashTool_Disconnect(0x00DF7488): mutex: LOCK ... (FlashToolLib/host/windows/mutex.cpp:143)
02/07/18 20:32:46.429 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: DEBUG: DA_cmd::CMD_Finish(): Send DA_FINISH_CMD(0xD9), device_status(DISCONNECT_USB_AND_RELEASE_POWERKEY). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/da_cmd.cpp:1050)
02/07/18 20:32:56.471 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: ERROR: DA_cmd::ReadData(): Retry(195): ReadComm(0/1): exceed timeout 10000 ms, retry 195 times fail!, total=(0/1). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/da_cmd.cpp:272)
02/07/18 20:32:56.471 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: ERROR: DA_cmd::CMD_Finish(): Error return(2). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/da_cmd.cpp:1084)
02/07/18 20:32:56.482 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: DEBUG: DA_cmd::CMD_Finish(): OK! (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/da_cmd.cpp:1090)
02/07/18 20:32:56.482 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: ERROR: FlashTool_Disconnect(): (0x00DF7488): da_cmd.CMD_Finish(): fail! (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/flashtool_api.cpp:2338)
02/07/18 20:32:56.482 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: FlashTool_Disconnect(0x00DF7488): mutex: UNLOCK. (FlashToolLib/host/windows/mutex.cpp:158)
02/07/18 20:33:26.482 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]:     com_sentry::Close(\\?\usb#vid_0e8d&pid_2000#5&29c312d7&0&6#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}, 000006EC): OK! (FlashToolLib/host/windows/com_sentry.cpp:663)
02/07/18 20:33:26.482 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]:     com_base::~com_base() m_hCOM(FFFFFFFF) (FlashToolLib/host/windows/com_sentry.cpp:122)
02/07/18 20:33:26.482 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: DEBUG: FlashTool_Disconnect(): successfully done. (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/flashtool_api.cpp:2350)
02/07/18 20:33:26.501 BROM_DLL[5860][1696]: RB_ClearAll(): RB_HANDLE->rwlock: WRITE_LOCK ... (FlashToolLib/host/windows/rwlock.cpp:460)
02/07/18 20:33:26.501 BROM_DLL[5860][1696]: RB_ClearAll(): RB_HANDLE->rwlock: WRITE_UNLOCK. (FlashToolLib/host/windows/rwlock.cpp:476)


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2018)

*Twas a screenshot of my desktop showing a pm, and some private info*

~~



Seriel said:


> 02/07/18 20:32:46.429 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: FlashTool_Disconnect(0x00DF7488): mutex: LOCK ... (FlashToolLib/host/windows/mutex.cpp:143)
> 02/07/18 20:32:46.429 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: DEBUG: DA_cmd::CMD_Finish(): Send DA_FINISH_CMD(0xD9), device_status(DISCONNECT_USB_AND_RELEASE_POWERKEY). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/da_cmd.cpp:1050)
> 02/07/18 20:32:56.471 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: ERROR: DA_cmd::ReadData(): Retry(195): ReadComm(0/1): exceed timeout 10000 ms, retry 195 times fail!, total=(0/1). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/da_cmd.cpp:272)
> 02/07/18 20:32:56.471 BROM_DLL[5860][2324]: ERROR: DA_cmd::CMD_Finish(): Error return(2). (FlashToolLib/sv5/common/generic/src/da_cmd.cpp:1084)
> ...


]
who'd you attack with Spectre?


----------



## Seriel (Feb 7, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> who'd you attack with Spectre?


you


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2018)

Seriel said:


> you


*Gasps*


----------



## Seriel (Feb 7, 2018)

@Larsenv


----------



## Larsenv (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> My new favourite SCP.



Isn't that from that stupid site where people make up aliens "secretly" contained by CIA and stuff and other bull manure? You seriously enjoy those?



Seriel said:


>


Where's that from?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 7, 2018)

He just changed his avy and hid his profile


----------



## Seriel (Feb 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Where's that from?


not a clue, somebody posted it in a discord server


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 7, 2018)

sks316 said:


> He just changed his avy and hid his profile


Stop copying my discord messages


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 7, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop copying my discord messages


no u


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


Saved this for study purpose.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Isn't that from that stupid site where people make up aliens "secretly" contained by CIA and stuff and other bull manure? You seriously enjoy those?


Yes. And they (mostly) aren't aliens, more like experiments gone terribly wrong (or right).
You should listen to this one. It's pretty heartwarming.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Yes. And they (mostly) aren't aliens, more like experiments gone terribly wrong (or right).
> You should listen to this one. It's pretty heartwarming.


I like the game >:3


----------



## Larsenv (Feb 8, 2018)

bonus: https://fthmb.tqn.com/JExZU4MBwVRRL...o_upscale()/wifi-56a9feb55f9b58b7d00067f8.jpg


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)

(teen)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 8, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


OMG SAVED AND KEKED, thank u pepe


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)

*ebay listing ending in a couple or minutes, that I'll not post because I want it, or my friends will get*


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 8, 2018)

=SI(E1=7,C1,"")

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> View attachment 113281


*floating cars


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)

Evo's lineup


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2018)

◦


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


How most hentais I'm into start... (don't judge)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 8, 2018)

pic.twitter.com/A50vuJ33aU— Loopie (@MrDeLoop) January 30, 2018


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> How most hentais I'm into start... (don't judge)


----------



## ThoD (Feb 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



Where's that clip from?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Where's that clip from?


AFAIK it's one of the Transformers films. Context: the dude was hacking/operating some top secret code.
The anime is Kobayashi-San Chi no Maid Dragon, but you probably knew that already.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> AFAIK it's one of the Transformers films. Context: the dude was hacking/operating some top secret code.
> The anime is Kobayashi-San Chi no Maid Dragon, but you probably knew that already.


Of course I did, someone like me knew of it from day 1 the manga came out


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2018)

https://bebinator.com/


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> https://bebinator.com/


i'm glad i'm in private


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Enovale (Feb 8, 2018)

busting nuts while your teacher is busting cops

dont ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2018)

ABPrime


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2018)

nothing


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2018)

prin "Romantic Orientation" Homoromantic


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 9, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> nothing


----------



## ThoD (Feb 9, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


Had something appropriate from a talk with a friend (not really) I was doing earlier...


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2018)

streaming


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2018)

_-_-_-_
       _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
    _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
  _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
 _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
 _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
 _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
 _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
  _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
    _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
       _-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
            _-_-_-_


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 9, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 113494


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2018)

ERROR 404: Content not found


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2018)

https://cybre.space/@shel/99496852410279220


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 10, 2018)

les_kassos


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2018)

touhou genso wanderer wikipedia


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2018)

Voice Farm


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 11, 2018)

trivializing


----------



## Shubshub (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2018)

olympics


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2018)

Kazumi Totaka; Manaka Kataoka; Atsuko Asahi


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2018)

chrome://quickdial-tool/content/fastdial.html


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2018)

https://hachimitsubani.deviantart.com/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2018)

Rice & Curry is the first studio album by Swedish bubblegum dance artist Jonny Jakobsen under his pseudonym Dr. Bombay, released in 1998. The album was the subject of mild controversy upon its release, prompted by a negative reaction to its faux-ethnic themes by the Indian government but no legal action was ever pursued.[1][2] Two of its tracks have been featured in the Beatmania IIDX series of video games[3] and one is featured in the 2000 edition of Samba de Amigo.[4]


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 11, 2018)

Ryuuou no Oshigoto


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 11, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Rice & Curry is the first studio album by Swedish bubblegum dance artist Jonny Jakobsen under his pseudonym Dr. Bombay, released in 1998. The album was the subject of mild controversy upon its release, prompted by a negative reaction to its faux-ethnic themes by the Indian government but no legal action was ever pursued.[1][2] Two of its tracks have been featured in the Beatmania IIDX series of video games[3] and one is featured in the 2000 edition of Samba de Amigo.[4]


You listen to Dr.Bombay too? I thought I was the only one, although he was even better as Carlito, lol

Ctrl+V:
http://www.advanscene.com/


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 11, 2018)

you can have my babies.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2018)

[That's private information from a Discord staff channel, no way I'm leeking that.]


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 11, 2018)

sks316 said:


> [That's private information from a Discord staff channel, no way I'm leeking that.]


awwwww


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 11, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> you can have my babies.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 11, 2018)

sks316 said:


>



Invite? ;-;



smileyhead said:


>




No, stop, not like that


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 11, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Invite? ;-;


You're a bit late, invites are closed atm and we can't make our own.
I'll let you know when it's open again though


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 11, 2018)

sks316 said:


> You're a bit late, invites are closed atm and we can't make our own.
> I'll let you know when it's open again though


Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 11, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> No, stop, not like that


Oof, rejected.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Oof, rejected.


i'm already taken


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 11, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> i'm already taken


Your right hand doesn't count


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 11, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Your right hand doesn't count


I'm not you


----------



## ThoD (Feb 12, 2018)

tfw humanity fails you yet again but this time they reproduce...


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 12, 2018)

http://gbatemp.net/entry/you-know-what-screams-out-insecurity.13832/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 113879
> tfw humanity fails you yet again but this time they reproduce...


These people should die


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2018)

/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2018)

33


ThoD said:


> You listen to Dr.Bombay too? I thought I was the only one, although he was even better as Carlito, lol
> 
> Ctrl+V:
> http://www.advanscene.com/


we were using that as a copypasta in a discord server i'm in ;o;


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)

B22222


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 12, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> i'm already taken


Good for you.
*hugs pillow and cries self to sleep*


----------



## ThoD (Feb 12, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Good for you.
> *hugs pillow and cries self to sleep*


Hey, at least it's better than breaking up, then the other person running back to you after they realized how dumb they were only to end up breaking up again couple hours later because they didn't really learn what they did wrong and only wanted someone to do all their work in the relationship for them and realizing that in the time it took to give the piece of shit a second chance you lost your chance to get with the next best companion candidate... Damn I hate relationships and humanity even worse now!


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Hey, at least it's better than breaking up, then the other person running back to you after they realized how dumb they were only to end up breaking up again couple hours later because they didn't really learn what they did wrong and only wanted someone to do all their work in the relationship for them and realizing that in the time it took to give the piece of shit a second chance you lost your chance to get with the next best companion candidate... Damn I hate relationships and humanity even worse now!


'_>'


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2018)

ファイアーエムブレム if ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK

edit, not a paste: romantic relationships sound like total ass to me if i am to be 100% honest


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)

lib32-systemd


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2018)

森下弘生


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


HOT


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 12, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯



smileyhead said:


> Good for you.
> *hugs pillow and cries self to sleep*


you'll find someone, some day.
...

looks into the distance.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/track/6xCtJd1jlaGS7bEFpDXevA?si=pNi24YrhQxyMi5UAz0T5jA


----------



## Seriel (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 12, 2018)

altercation


----------



## SwigS-27 (Feb 12, 2018)

tf did i copy for this to be here


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 12, 2018)

*Twas school work, I don't plan on sharing*


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 12, 2018)

-snip, image that might get some people angry-


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> -snip, image that might get some people angry-


I wanna see! ;o;


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> -snip, image that might get some people angry-


owo send me ittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


my paste:


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> -snip, image that might get some people angry-


I wanna be angry.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 12, 2018)

Austria b)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 12, 2018)

inconsolata


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> -snip, image that might get some people angry-





smileyhead said:


> I wanna see! ;o;


Same


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 114025


If Ninty had given us this over BotW, I'd have bough a Switch already

Here's my edit with the Ctrl+V:


Spoiler: Kinda mild swearing


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 13, 2018)

Blonde Woman Sucks And Deepthroats Dildo Against Mirror


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Blonde Woman Sucks And Deepthroats Dildo Against Mirror


Kinda curious about the video, lol

PS: Welp this post got screwed from the bitmap


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone do parkour?


----------



## drenal (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

This is not what you're supposed to see
Please, remember me I am supposed to be


----------



## drenal (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Czechchoslovakia


----------



## drenal (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

2,500,000


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

psychology


----------



## drenal (Feb 13, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 13, 2018)

you can make a emuNAND or a 3ds hard drive emulater sooooo..... ya so just so you know EXPECT MANY NOOB Q's


----------



## drenal (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2018)

/mnt/2212E61912E5F229/Documents and Settings/VinsCool/Desktop/Stuff/1507945635.arulouprouge_puuuurfect.png


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> /mnt/2212E61912E5F229/Documents and Settings/VinsCool/Desktop/Stuff/1507945635.arulouprouge_puuuurfect.png


I SEE FORWARD SLAHES! HI LINUX!


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

i have nothing to paste, but i gotta say, this page of the thread is cursed
3 different people have posted on this page that i've blocked lmao


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 13, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i have nothing to paste, but i gotta say, this page of the thread is cursed
> 3 different people have posted on this page that i've blocked lmao


Oh wow..well I'm assuming I'm not on that list so..that's interesting


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i have nothing to paste, but i gotta say, this page of the thread is cursed
> 3 different people have posted on this page that i've blocked lmao


inb4 it’s me


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Oh wow..well I'm assuming I'm not on that list so..that's interesting


you're not annoying, so no


Dionicio3 said:


> inb4 it’s me


you're only very mildly annoying


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i have nothing to paste, but i gotta say, this page of the thread is cursed
> 3 different people have posted on this page that i've blocked lmao


Thanks for reminding of that feature, totally forgot about it, lol Welp, about time to block some people...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> you're only very mildly annoying


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

http://www.makewarnotlove.com/agegate/


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

p


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 13, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i have nothing to paste, but i gotta say, this page of the thread is cursed
> 3 different people have posted on this page that i've blocked lmao


I'm not one of them, right?


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not one of them, right?


I guess we'll know if he doesn't answer


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not one of them, right?


nah


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> nah


Am I?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Am I?


not you either
apparently the thing that shows up when you hover over "show ignored content" is actually displaying the names of people who haven't even posted on this page yet, weird af


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 13, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i have nothing to paste, but i gotta say, this page of the thread is cursed
> 3 different people have posted on this page that i've blocked lmao


Don't tell me you have me blocked...

My Ctrl+V:


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 13, 2018)

ororororororz


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 13, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Okay, so the way it works, Is when its on low, the switch is closed, and connected.
The way it connects, is you have 1B1(pin2) then when it's on low, it connects to 1A1, and then when on high, it disconnects them, right?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 13, 2018)

http://www.someplacedumb.net/text/kids-shows/index.html


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 13, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


AYAYA! AYAYA!


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


Spreading the cancer I see, gg!


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 13, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Spreading the cancer I see, gg!
> 
> View attachment 114134


 
I'm gonna try that.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Okay, so the way it works, Is when its on low, the switch is closed, and connected.
The way it connects, is you have 1B1(pin2) then when it's on low, it connects to 1A1, and then when on high, it disconnects them, right?


smileyhead said:


> View attachment 114135
> I'm gonna try that.


Oh boy


----------



## Seriel (Feb 13, 2018)

413028882460049408


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Seriel said:


> 413028882460049408


thanks for the credit card info!
do you possibly also have the expiration date aswell?


----------



## Seriel (Feb 13, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> thanks for the credit card info!
> do you possibly also have the expiration date aswell?


its actually a discord id, although im not sure what its the id of.
but whatever, sure: 09/21


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Seriel said:


> its actually a discord id, although im not sure what its the id of.
> but whatever, sure: 09/21


umm, for some reason it says "Invalid card number"


----------



## drenal (Feb 13, 2018)

don't ask


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 13, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> umm, for some reason it says "Invalid card number"


probably because its a Discord ID


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 14, 2018)

Native exFAT support should be a basic kernel right.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2018)

%number%


----------



## Seriel (Feb 14, 2018)

Hayden Calnin - White Night (Thrupence Remix)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/track/0VdGnSVcdIrHNh3bVAiPtC?si=uctOdCytQF28KuX1zEuCtQ


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2018)

https://coach.dating/


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 14, 2018)

https://myanimelist.net/anime/35828/Miira_no_Kaikata


----------



## drenal (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)

nothing, again


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 15, 2018)

Lord Gaben has bestowed upon us some amazing deals once again.
http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/when-next-steam-sale-time-date-summer-christmas-deals-2936875


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


Same


----------



## ThoD (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah... Don't judge my choice in anime!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)

Pearl Jam


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 114308
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Don't judge my choice in anime!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 15, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Episode 1= loli shows up at dude's place wanting him to be her master and later on we get a naked shower scene of her along with the incident mentioned
Episode 2= you thought a naked loli was bad? take another 3!
Episode 3= dude and loli meet the loli's parents and the loli speaks in a way that really implies sex
Episode 4= a 5th loli appears and it's loli wars!
Episode 5= basically what you saw in that screenshot
Episode 6= loli in bath again but with middle aged loli and a grown woman, along with four lolis giving the dude a foot massage...
Yup, this show is GOOD!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)

link to an album which i can't paste here


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Episode 1= loli shows up at dude's place wanting him to be her master and later on we get a naked shower scene of her along with the incident mentioned
> Episode 2= you thought a naked loli was bad? take another 3!
> Episode 3= dude and loli meet the loli's parents and the loli speaks in a way that really implies sex
> Episode 4= a 5th loli appears and it's loli wars!
> ...


I know the anime, it's on my Plan to Watch list.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)

https://liliputing.com/2018/02/hacker-gets-windows-10-running-raspberry-pi-3-sort.html


----------



## drenal (Feb 15, 2018)

https://web.rythmbot.co


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 15, 2018)

x86_64 unknown linux gnu 


ThoD said:


> Yeah... Don't judge my choice in anime!


Okay... what anime is that?


----------



## ThoD (Feb 15, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> x86_64 unknown linux gnu
> Okay... what anime is that?


Ryuuou no Oshigoto! (currently airing)


----------



## ThoD (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 16, 2018)

wxgtk2


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 16, 2018)

pixivtab


----------



## drenal (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8222483A9B0BF163


----------



## FenexFox (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2018)

5

also jesus it's happening again -- the names of users who haven't actually posted on this page showing up when i hover over the "show ignored content" button


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2018)

_é_


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 16, 2018)

94d94744e623f0d56e229425a4aee122c76ac128c0ff83557910efc2b9d0abe944a6803e3605f8f585686351d1a1ebdc


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/qotsa/comments/6spp99/that_boneface_alternate_tracklist_order


----------



## ThoD (Feb 16, 2018)

Really makes you think...:thinking:


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2018)

b


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh


----------



## drenal (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 16, 2018)

https://www.abebooks.com/books/rarebooks/serafini-fantasy-art-weird/Codex-Seraphinianus.shtml


----------



## ThoD (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 17, 2018)

It's not a waste to taste the sweat it takes
To work it out

Read more: Devo - Find Out Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2018)

http://127.0.0.1:4000/


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 17, 2018)

When is the Ctrl + V game gonna get stickied


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2018)

#ac9dcc


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 17, 2018)

https://twitter.com/mariobrothblog/status/963987880904396800


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 17, 2018)

Badminton


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2018)

d


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 18, 2018)

https://goo.gl/ZVqEPx


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 18, 2018)

concise


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/artist/4aLij7W6aqtpsRriCSjGLq


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2018)

COME ON GUYS






https://gbatemp.net/profile-posts/84115/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 18, 2018)

Shimakaze


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2018)

Contrôle


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 18, 2018)

+31 6 87896336


----------



## Fizzystar (Feb 18, 2018)

ａｎｕｓ

can I get banned for this?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 18, 2018)

Fizzystar said:


> ａｎｕｓ
> 
> can I get banned for this?


Yes, bye it was fun so long it lasted.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 18, 2018)

Fizzystar said:


> ａｎｕｓ
> 
> can I get banned for this?


lol no


----------



## Seriel (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 18, 2018)

Fizzystar said:


> ａｎｕｓ
> 
> can I get banned for this?


Welcome to the EoF, I know you'll do well here


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 18, 2018)

_"I'm plenty friendly."_
_"Shut up! Just back off, grandpa!"_ (to Sigma)
_"You stay away from me, all right!? Don't even THINK about doing anything! If any part of you touches me, even by accident, I WILL BREAK IT OFF! WE CLEAR!?"_ (to Sigma after he asks her if she wants to make a baby with him)
_"I KNEW it! You sick bastard!"_ (after Sigma claims he's not hoping to get his face sandwiched between a girl's bare thighs)


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2018)

It's hentai.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> It's hentai.


That's why we got PMs


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 18, 2018)

ThoD said:


> That's why we got PMs


No don't do that


----------



## ThoD (Feb 18, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No don't do that


That was a joke, hentai goes through discord, I know


----------



## Seriel (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 18, 2018)

Leaked ARMS DLC


----------



## ThoD (Feb 18, 2018)

大逆転裁判 ‐成歩堂龍ノ介の冒険


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 18, 2018)

ThoD said:


> 大逆転裁判 ‐成歩堂龍ノ介の冒険


----------



## ThoD (Feb 19, 2018)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 114728


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban:_Naruhodō_Ryūnosuke_no_Bōken


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2018)

Friden STW10


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 19, 2018)

While he is saving and loading a woman to a helicopter from a storm, Ben Randall knocked her husband's nose, who was interrupting him.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 19, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



Alright, I was like Bart when watching that, I was lol-ing for real


----------



## ThoD (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


aw, why did you do that?


----------



## Seriel (Feb 19, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> aw, why did you do that?


Wasn't me, was screenshot of someone else, and it was a friend of theirs. Nothing to do with me, I just use that screenshot as proof that you *will* be suspended from Discord for posting it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Wasn't me, was screenshot of someone else, and it was a friend of theirs. Nothing to do with me, I just use that screenshot as proof that you *will* be suspended from Discord for posting it.


apple should just stop being stupid


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Wasn't me, was screenshot of someone else, and it was a friend of theirs. Nothing to do with me, I just use that screenshot as proof that you *will* be suspended from Discord for posting it.


ok good


Eix said:


> apple should just stop being stupid


You should stop being a dick


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You should stop being a dick


say what you want about apple, they're pretty damn stupid


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 20, 2018)

“James contacted me 2 years ago. We were going to officially release the ‘No Life Till Leather’ demo as a record, w/27 tracks, pics, the whole enchilada, and the talks broke down because Lars wanted credit on two songs I wrote every note and word to. I have the texts. I passed.”


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 20, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/joy_key/blockhead


----------



## Shaffy (Feb 20, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/attachments/con...7/?temp_hash=7e80b13b658a4ee0a92727313fa243f8 (xDDDDD)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 20, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berzerk_(video_game)


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berzerk_(video_game)


omg... was one of my favorite game backc in 90'S, when all my console were a NES, a ATARI and a GameBoy Color


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 20, 2018)

https://www.evl.uic.edu/aej/smurf.html


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2018)

Now u bad ju ju now shu shu


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 21, 2018)

tella


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 21, 2018)

exFAT


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2018)

*The information presented is not legal advice, is not to be acted on as such, may not be current and is subject to change without notice.*


----------



## drenal (Feb 21, 2018)

https://gfycat.com/graciousactivecoral


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> https://gfycat.com/graciousactivecoral


what is that supposed to be?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 21, 2018)

_[Just some schoolwork nobody's interested in seeing]_


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

sks316 said:


> _[Just some schoolwork nobody's interested in seeing]_


why? I'd like to see 
you know, if its about sex class
for... research... you know...?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why? I'd like to see
> you know, if its about sex class
> for... research... you know...?


"research" 
Nah, it's some PowerPoint Presentation for my Computer App 1 class. Really, nothing interesting.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 21, 2018)

You must be King Dodongo, because I really want to explode inside your mouth.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> You must be King Dodongo, because I really want to explode inside your mouth.


youre probably what we call a bomb, right?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2018)

The stuff I've uploaded until now were only shitposts. This is my first, real YouTube Poop. This is probably the video I've worked the most on up until now.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

woohoo, post 5400


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> woohoo, post 5400


Why was THAT on your clipboard?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Why was THAT on your clipboard?


it wasnt


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> it wasnt


Understandable, have a nice day.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Understandable, have a nice day.


thanks, you too


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 22, 2018)

matrixrate_matrixrate_11 matrixrate


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2018)

drenal said:


>



damn that was good, glad i watched it


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 22, 2018)

/usr/lib/libzita-resampler.so.1


----------



## ThoD (Feb 22, 2018)

Don't ask...


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 115286
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask...


whos that supposed to be?
a mix between sailor moon and popeye?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whos that supposed to be?
> a mix between sailor moon and popeye?


Seems like it, yeah.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whos that supposed to be?
> a mix between sailor moon and popeye?


Apparently, and I don't even know if it's a guy or a woman, lol


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 22, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Apparently, and I don't even know if it's a guy or a woman, lol


Based on the smoothness of the skin and the thin arms and legs (oh, and there are boobs too), I'd say it's a woman with a mask on.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 22, 2018)

Seriel said:


>



This is brilliant.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 22, 2018)

it's my dress because it was stored in my closet


----------



## drenal (Feb 22, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 115286
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask...


delet this


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> delet this


why?
shes hot, no?

oh... sorry just noticed the face
you are right


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 22, 2018)

Wait


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 23, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


>


What episode is this from? Don't remember Arale looking that old, but then again I haven't watched the latter episodes in like a decade...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> What episode is this from? Don't remember Arale looking that old, but then again I haven't watched the latter episodes in like a decade...


I think it's the sixth or seventh episode.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 23, 2018)

Berne Convention Implementation Act of 1988


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 23, 2018)

_[more homework nobody wants to see]_


----------



## drenal (Feb 24, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/pete-the-banger/king-davdid-i-think-im-pacman


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 25, 2018)

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/953684678581551104


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 25, 2018)

~ $ printf "\\\\\\\\\n"
\\


----------



## drenal (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 25, 2018)

drenal said:


>



what the fuck


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2018)

Looking to AV MODS for Atari, the UAV Revision D by Bryan over AtariAge looks very good.

I might be getting that.


----------



## drenal (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 115576


I was just about to catch up on Ppputepipikku, but wanted to check my alerts first.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 25, 2018)

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR


----------



## ThoD (Feb 25, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I was just about to catch up on Ppputepipikku, but wanted to check my alerts first.


Almost died laughing from how awesome last week's episode was, you should really catch up, it's awesome!


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Almost died laughing from how awesome last week's episode was, you should really catch up, it's awesome!


I did. 
Also, that Mettaton reference in one of the episodes killed me.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 25, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I did.
> Also, that Mettaton reference in one of the episodes killed me.


That's last week's too I think...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 25, 2018)

yo did you see me and rodocks watching dr. slump


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 25, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 115647


Shoutouts to SimpleFlips


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Shoutouts to SimpleFlips


First try, idiot.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 25, 2018)

What culture?


----------



## ThoD (Feb 25, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 115665


Where's that from? Looks familiar...


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Where's that from? Looks familiar...


Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 25, 2018)

You see, I'm not lying


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> You see, I'm not lying



lying? about what?


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lying? about what?


This.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 26, 2018)

20180225


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 26, 2018)

Akane Kimidori


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 26, 2018)

Spoiler: My Devices



New 2DS XL - RETAIL USA - Black & Blue – SaltMode9 Bootloader, Luma3DS 9.0 – SysNand 11.6.0-39U [English] (TN/TN Screen) (620 MB Bonus Drive) 
Old 3DS XL - RETAIL USA – Blue & Black – Boot9Strap 1.3, Luma3DS 8.1.1 – SysNand 11.6.0-39U [English] (TN/TN Screen) (No Bonus Drive)
Old 3DS – RETAIL USA - Blue – EixMode9 Bootloader – SysNand 6.3.0-12U [English] (7 MB Bonus Drive) 
Wii U RETAIL USA – Black – CBHC 1.6 – SysNand 5.5.2U [English] – RedNand 5.5.2U [English]
vWii – cIOS 249-251, Patched IOS80, HBC
Wii RETAIL USA – White – System Menu 4.3U– [email protected], Priiloader, BootMiiIOS, HBC 
iPhone 4 – AWESOME 'Born Free' CASE – Unhacked – iOS 8.1 (or something)
Gaming PC- ~$1200:
   Motherboard: GIGABYTE H270N WIFI
   CPU: Intel Core i5 7600 @ 3.50GHz
   GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
   RAM: 2x8 GB
   DRIVES: 1x250GB (SATA) Boot SSD, 1x4TB (SATA) Seagate BarraCuda HDD
   MONITOR: Samsung 4K UHD something-something good monitor



(note, this is not an advertisement of my stuff or something, the above was just in my clipboard after I rearranged my sig)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 26, 2018)

https://themeplaza.eu/item/4740


----------



## drenal (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 26, 2018)

https://www.halegg.jp/eng/ufo/


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Feb 26, 2018)

Bring mich in die Disko, ich will Hartz 4 beziehen, Leute mit dem Mittelfinger provozieren und mich wund schlagen.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2018)

content://media/external/file/19525


----------



## ThoD (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 28, 2018)

libwnck3


----------



## Seriel (Feb 28, 2018)

Spoiler: i feel like this one is a bit big



Rufus version: 2.18.1213
Windows version: Windows 8.1 64-bit (Build 9600)
Syslinux versions: 4.07/2013-07-25, 6.03/2014-10-06
Grub versions: 0.4.6a, 2.02
System locale ID: 0x0809
Will use default UI locale 0x0809
SetLGP: Successfully set NoDriveTypeAutorun policy to 0x0000009E
Localization set to 'en-US'
Found USB 2.0 device 'General UDisk USB Device' (ABCD:1234)
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Disk size: 268GB, Sector size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 32635, Tracks per cylinder: 255, Sectors per track: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x5DFA5A40
Drive has an unknown Master Boot Record
Partition 2:
  Type: EFI FAT (0xef)
  Size: 64 MB (67108864 bytes)
  Start Sector: 168, Boot: No
Scanning image...
ISO analysis:
  Image is an UDF image
Disk image analysis:
  Image does not have an x86 Master Boot Record
ISO label: 'CCCOMA_X64FRE_EN-GB_DV9'
  Size: 4.4 GB (Projected)
  Uses: EFI
  Uses: Bootmgr
  Uses: Install.wim (version 0.13.1)
Using image: Win10_1709_EnglishInternational_x64.iso (4.4 GB)

Format operation started
Requesting disk access...
Opened \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE2 for exclusive write access
Requesting lock...
Will use 'E:' as volume mountpoint
I/O boundary checks disabled
Requesting lock...
Analyzing existing boot records...
Drive has an unknown Master Boot Record
Volume has an unknown Partition Boot Record
Clearing MBR/PBR/GPT structures...
Erasing 128 sectors
Deleting partitions...
Partitioning (MBR)...
Closing existing volume...
Waiting for logical drive to reappear...
Formatting (NTFS)...
Using cluster size: 4096 bytes
Quick format was selected
Creating file system...
Format completed.
Writing master boot record...
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Set bootable USB partition as 0x80
Using Rufus MBR
Found volume GUID \\?\Volume{42a92f8f-0f49-11e8-8289-5404a69eede0}\
Cancelling
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{42a92f8f-0f49-11e8-8289-5404a69eede0}': [0x00000002] The system cannot find the file specified.
No logical drive found (unpartitioned?)
Could not re-mount volume for partition boot record access
Could not open GUID volume '\\?\Volume{42a92f8f-0f49-11e8-8289-5404a69eede0}': [0x00000002] The system cannot find the file specified.

Found USB 2.0 device 'General UDisk USB Device' (ABCD:1234)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'TOSHIBA TransMemory USB Device' (0930:6544)
Using autorun.inf label for drive G: '64gb'
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Disk size: 64GB, Sector size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 7538, Tracks per cylinder: 255, Sectors per track: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x0124E969
Drive has a Syslinux Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 57.7 GB (62001250304 bytes)
  Start Sector: 2048, Boot: Yes
Scanning image...
ISO analysis:
  Image is an UDF image
Disk image analysis:
  Image does not have an x86 Master Boot Record
ISO label: 'CCCOMA_X64FRE_EN-GB_DV9'
  Size: 4.4 GB (Projected)
  Uses: EFI
  Uses: Bootmgr
  Uses: Install.wim (version 0.13.1)
Using image: Win10_1709_EnglishInternational_x64.iso (4.4 GB)

Format operation started
Requesting disk access...
Opened \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE3 for exclusive write access
Requesting lock...
Will use 'G:' as volume mountpoint
I/O boundary checks disabled
Requesting lock...
Analyzing existing boot records...
Drive has a Syslinux Master Boot Record
Volume has an unknown Partition Boot Record
Clearing MBR/PBR/GPT structures...
Erasing 128 sectors
Deleting partitions...
Partitioning (MBR)...
Closing existing volume...
Waiting for logical drive to reappear...
Formatting (NTFS)...
Using cluster size: 4096 bytes
Quick format was selected
Volume is in use
Format error: The device is in use by another process. Please close any other process that may be accessing the device.
Re-mounted volume as 'G:' after error

Found USB 2.0 device 'General UDisk USB Device' (ABCD:1234)
Device eliminated because it appears to contain no media
Found USB 2.0 device 'TOSHIBA TransMemory USB Device' (0930:6544)
Using autorun.inf label for drive G: '64gb'
1 device found
Disk type: Removable, Disk size: 64GB, Sector size: 512 bytes
Cylinders: 7538, Tracks per cylinder: 255, Sectors per track: 63
Partition type: MBR, NB Partitions: 1
Disk ID: 0x0009719A
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Partition 1:
  Type: NTFS (0x07)
  Size: 57.7 GB (62001250304 bytes)
  Start Sector: 2048, Boot: Yes
Scanning image...
ISO analysis:
  Image is an UDF image
Disk image analysis:
  Image does not have an x86 Master Boot Record
ISO label: 'CCCOMA_X64FRE_EN-GB_DV9'
  Size: 4.4 GB (Projected)
  Uses: EFI
  Uses: Bootmgr
  Uses: Install.wim (version 0.13.1)
Using image: Win10_1709_EnglishInternational_x64.iso (4.4 GB)

Format operation started
Requesting disk access...
Opened \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE3 for exclusive write access
Requesting lock...
Will use 'G:' as volume mountpoint
I/O boundary checks disabled
Requesting lock...
Analyzing existing boot records...
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Volume has an unknown Partition Boot Record
Clearing MBR/PBR/GPT structures...
Erasing 128 sectors
Deleting partitions...
Partitioning (MBR)...
Closing existing volume...
Waiting for logical drive to reappear...
Formatting (NTFS)...
Using cluster size: 4096 bytes
Quick format was selected
Creating file system...
Format completed.
Writing master boot record...
Drive has a Zeroed Master Boot Record
Set bootable USB partition as 0x80
Using Rufus MBR
Found volume GUID \\?\Volume{f933f11d-fb75-11e7-825f-28f3662101d5}\
Opened \\?\Volume{f933f11d-fb75-11e7-825f-28f3662101d5} for exclusive write access
Writing partition boot record...
Using Standard NTFS partition boot record
Confirmed new volume has an NTFS boot sector
Successfully remounted \\?\Volume{f933f11d-fb75-11e7-825f-28f3662101d5}\ on G:
Copying ISO files...
Extracting files...
Image is an UDF image
Extracting: G:\autorun.inf (128 bytes)
Extracting: G:\boot\bcd (16 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\boot.sdi (3 MB)
Extracting: G:\boot\bootfix.bin (1 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\bootsect.exe (104 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\en-gb\bootsect.exe.mui (16 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\etfsboot.com (4 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\chs_boot.ttf (3.5 MB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\cht_boot.ttf (3.7 MB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\jpn_boot.ttf (1.9 MB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\kor_boot.ttf (2.3 MB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\malgun_boot.ttf (173.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\malgun_console.ttf (80.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\malgunn_boot.ttf (170.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\meiryo_boot.ttf (142 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\meiryo_console.ttf (89.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\meiryon_boot.ttf (140.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\msjh_boot.ttf (160.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\msjh_console.ttf (199.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\msjhn_boot.ttf (158.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\msyh_boot.ttf (152.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\msyh_console.ttf (95.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\msyhn_boot.ttf (150.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\segmono_boot.ttf (43.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\segoe_slboot.ttf (84.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\segoen_slboot.ttf (83.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf (47.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\memtest.exe (798.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\boot\resources\bootres.dll (89.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\bootmgr (388.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\bootmgr.efi (1.2 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\boot\bootx64.efi (1.2 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\bcd (16 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\cdboot.efi (891.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\cdboot_noprompt.efi (891.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\efisys.bin (1.4 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\efisys_noprompt.bin (1.4 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\chs_boot.ttf (3.5 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\cht_boot.ttf (3.7 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\jpn_boot.ttf (1.9 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\kor_boot.ttf (2.3 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\malgun_boot.ttf (173.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\malgun_console.ttf (79.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\malgunn_boot.ttf (170.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\meiryo_boot.ttf (142 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\meiryo_console.ttf (89.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\meiryon_boot.ttf (140.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\msjh_boot.ttf (160.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\msjh_console.ttf (199.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\msjhn_boot.ttf (158.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\msyh_boot.ttf (152.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\msyh_console.ttf (95.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\msyhn_boot.ttf (150.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\segmono_boot.ttf (43.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\segoe_slboot.ttf (84.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\segoen_slboot.ttf (83.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\fonts\wgl4_boot.ttf (47.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\memtest.efi (1 MB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\resources\bootres.dll (90.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\efi\microsoft\boot\winsipolicy.p7b (7.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\setup.exe (78.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\acmigration.dll (192.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\acres.dll (316.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\actionqueue.dll (213.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\adfscomp.dll (48.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\admtv3check.dll (77.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\aeinv.dll (593.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\alert.gif (1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-core-apiquery-l1-1-0.dll (13.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll (19.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-1.dll (19.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll (11.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-1.dll (15.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l3-1-0.dll (11.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l4-1-0.dll (11.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-kernel32-l1-1-0.dll (45.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-kernel32-l2-1-0.dll (17.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll (13.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-1.dll (15.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll (11.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll (17.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-1.dll (18.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll (13.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll (11.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-1.dll (11.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll (11.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appcompat.xsl (11.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appcompat_bidi.xsl (12.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appcompat_detailed.xsl (13.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appcompat_detailed_bidi.xsl (13.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appcompat_detailed_bidi_txt.xsl (13.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appcompat_detailed_txt.xsl (13 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appcompatservicing.dll (55.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appraiser.dll (1.5 MB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appraiser.sdb (2.3 MB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appraiserdatasha1.cat (7.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\appraiserres.dll (85.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\arunimg.dll (812.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\arunres.dll (20.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\autorun.dll (170.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\background_cli.bmp (2.3 MB)
Extracting: G:\sources\boot.wim (310.7 MB)
Extracting: G:\sources\cdplib.mof (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\cdplibuninstall.mof (571 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\clustercompliance.dll (27.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\cmi2migxml.dll (170 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\cmisetup.dll (626.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\compatctrl.dll (144.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\compatprovider.dll (159.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\compatresources.dll (3.3 MB)
Extracting: G:\sources\compres.dll (44.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\cryptosetup.dll (29.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\csiagent.dll (632.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\cversion.ini (49 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\db_msftproductionwindowssigningca.cer (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\devinv.dll (596.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\diager.dll (49 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\diagnostic.dll (165.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\diagtrack.dll (1.3 MB)
Extracting: G:\sources\diagtrackrunner.exe (86.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dism.exe (291.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dismapi.dll (946.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dismcore.dll (374.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dismcoreps.dll (161.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dismprov.dll (239.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\accessibilitycpl-dl.man (4.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\activedirectory-webservices-dl.man (667 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\activedirectory-wmireplicationprovider-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\adsi-ldap-extensions-dl.man (3.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\adsi-ldap-provider-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\adsi-router-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\adsi-winnt-provider-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\bluetooth-config-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\browserservice-dl.man (3.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\capi2_certs-dl.man (6.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\commandprompt-dl.man (2.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\coreos-dl.man (2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\credential-manager-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\crypto_keys-dl.man (2.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\cryptoconfig-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\dfsclient-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\dfsmgmt-dl.man (2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\dhcpclient-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\dhcpservermigplugin-dl.man (4.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\directoryservices-adam-dl.man (2.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\directoryservices-domain-dl.man (2.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\directoryservices-ism-smtp-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\dns-client-dl.man (3.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\dns-server-service-dl.man (2.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\dpapi_keys-dl.man (4.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\etw-core-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\eventlog-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\evntagnt-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\explorer-dl.man (2.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\extensibleauthenticationprotocolhostservice-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\feclient-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\fonts-type1-dl.man (788 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\frs-core-dl.man (4.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\gpbase-dl.man (7.0 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\gpmc-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\gpmgmt-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\grouppolicy-admin-gpedit-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\grouppolicy-admin-gpedit-snapin-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\grouppolicy-cse-softwareinstallation-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\grouppolicy-serveradmintools-gpmc-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\http-dl.man (1.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\iasmigplugin-dl.man (4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\ieframe-dl.man (1.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\ime-traditional-chinese-migration-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\internet-naming-service-runtime-dl.man (5.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\ipsec-svc-dl.man (2.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\isns_service-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\kerberos-key-distribution-center-dl.man (2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\ldap-client-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-activedirectory-webservices-dl\adwsmigrate.dll (83.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-bits-client-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-bluetooth-config\bthmigplugin.dll (94.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-certificateservices-ca-dl.man (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-certificateservices-camanagement-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-certificateservices-mscep-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-com-complus-setup-dl\commig.dll (57.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-com-dtc-setup-dl\msdtcstp.dll (78.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-dhcpservermigplugin-dl\dhcpsrvmigplugin.dll (127 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-directoryservices-adam-dl\adammigrate.dll (122.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-dot3svc-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-errorreportingcore-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-errorreportingfaults-dl.man (1.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-fax-client-applications-dl.man (3.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-fax-client-proenterprise-dl.man (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-fax-common-dl.man (4.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-fax-server-dl.man (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-fax-service-dl.man (7.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-htmlhelp-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iasserver-migplugin\iasmigplugin.dll (675.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iasserver-migplugin\iasmigreader.exe (480 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-ie-clientnetworkprotocolimplementation-dl.man (19.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-ie-clientnetworkprotocolimplementation-migration\wininetplugin.dll (41 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-ie-esc-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-ie-feeds-platform-dl.man (2.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-ie-internetexplorer-dl.man (13.0 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-asp-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-aspnet-deployment-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-aspnet45-deployment-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-basicauthentication-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-cgi-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-clientcertificatemappingauthentication-deployment-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-corewebengine-deployment-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-customlogging-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-defaultdocument-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-digestauthentication-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-directorybrowsing-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-dl\iismig.dll (341.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-ftpserver-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-httpcompressiondynamic-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-httpcompressionstatic-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-httperrors-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-httplogging-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-httpredirect-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-httptracing-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-iiscertificatemappingauthentication-deployment-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-ipsecurity-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-isapiextensions-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-isapifilter-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-legacyscripts-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-legacysnapin-deployment-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-logginglibraries-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-managementconsole-deployment-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-managementscriptingtools-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-managementservice-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-metabase-dl.man (2.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-netfxextensibility-deployment-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-netfxextensibility45-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-odbclogging-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-requestfiltering-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-requestmonitor-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-serversideincludes-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-staticcontent-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-urlauthorization-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-windowsauthentication-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-wmicompatibility-deployment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-internet-naming-service-runtime\winsplgn.dll (70.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-msmq-messagingcoreservice\mqmigplugin.dll (139.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-netfx35-dl.man (8.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-netfx35cdfcomp-dl.man (1.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-netfxcorecomp-dl.man (44.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-networkbridge\bridgemigplugin.dll (110.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-networkbridge-dl.man (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-networkloadbalancing-core\nlbmigplugin.dll (151 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-rasconnectionmanager\cmmigr.dll (63 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-rasserver-migplugin\rasmigplugin.dll (522.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-sharedaccess-dl.man (2.0 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-storagemigration\en-gb\stormigplugin.dll.mui (2.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-storagemigration\stormigplugin.dll (233.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-storagemigration-dl.man (9.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-tapisetup\tapimigplugin.dll (52.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-tapisetup-dl.man (2.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-terminalservices-clientactivexcore-dl.man (1.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-terminalservices-licenseserver\tlsmigplugin.dll (102.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-textservicesframework-migration-dl\chxmig.dll (94.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-textservicesframework-migration-dl\imjpmig.dll (97.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-textservicesframework-migration-dl\imkrmig.dll (64.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-textservicesframework-migration-dl\msctfmig.dll (184.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-textservicesframework-migration-dl\tabletextservicemig.dll (42.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-unimodem-config\modemmigplugin.dll (145.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-wab-dl.man (2.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-was-configurationapi-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-was-netfxenvironment-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-was-processmodel-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-wcfcorecomp-dl.man (4.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-winsock-core-infrastructure-upgrade\wsupgrade.dll (184.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-wlansvc-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft-windows-wmi-core\wmimigrationplugin.dll (704.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft.windows.com.base-dl.man (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft.windows.com.complus.setup.dl.man (2.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\microsoft.windows.com.dtc.setup-dl.man (4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\mpr-dl.man (1.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\msmq-dcom-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\msmq-domain-ic-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\msmq-http-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\msmq-messagingcoreservice-dl.man (6.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\msmq-multicast-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\msmq-routing-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\msmq-triggers-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\mup-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\ndis-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx-wcf-http-activation-dl.man (1.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx-wcf-msmqactivation-registration-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx-wcf-pipeactivation-registration-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx-wcf-tcpactivation-registration-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx-wcf-tcpportsharing-dl.man (1.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx3-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx4-wcf-client-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx4-wcf-extended-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netfx4clientcorecomp-dl.man (15.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\netlogon-dl.man (2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\networking-mpssvc-svc\icfupgd.dll (102.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\networking-mpssvc-svc-dl.man (4.0 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\networkloadbalancingfullserver-dl.man (2.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\ntfs-dl.man (2.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\ntoskrnl-dl.man (7.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\odbc32dll-dl.man (4.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\partmgr-dl.man (1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\peertopeeradmin-dl.man (1.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\peertopeerbase-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\peertopeergraphing-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\peertopeergrouping-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\peertopeeridmanager-dl.man (1.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\peertopeerpnrp-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\printing-spooler-core-dl.man (2.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\printing-spooler-networkclient-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\propsys-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rasapi-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rascmak-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rasconnectionmanager-dl.man (2.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rasmanservice-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rasservermigplugin-dl.man (15.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rasserveroc-dl.man (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rights-management-client-v1-api-dl.man (3.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rights-management-services-server-dl.man (3.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rpc-http-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rpc-http_proxy-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rpc-local-dl.man (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\rpc-remote-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\schannel-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\schedsvc-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\security-digest-dl.man (803 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\security-kerberos-dl.man (803 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\security-ntlm-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\security-ntlm-lmc.man (1.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\shutdown-event-tracker-dl.man (1.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\simpletcp-dl.man (965 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\smartcardsubsystem-dl.man (3.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\smbserver-dl.man (13.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\smss-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\smtpsvc-admin-dl.man (1.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\smtpsvc-service-dl.man (1.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\snmp-dl.man (2.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\speechcommon-dl.man (2.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\tabletpc-tabbtn-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\tabletpcinputpanel-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\tabletpcjournal-dl.man (8.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\tabletpcplatforminput-core-dl.man (1.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\tcpip-dl.man (11.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\telnet-client-dl.man (2.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-appserver-dl.man (1.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-appserver-licensing-dl.man (1.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-drivers-dl.man (1.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-licenseserver-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-localsessionmanager-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-rdp-winstationextensions-dl.man (20.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-remoteconnectionmanager-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-sessiondirectory-client-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-sessiondirectory-server-dl.man (2.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\terminalservices-terminalservicesclient-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\textservicesframework-migration-dl.man (2.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\time-service-dl.man (4.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\unimodem-config-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\upnpcontrolpoint-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\upnpdevicehost-dl.man (2.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\upnpdevicehost-server-dl.man (2.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\upnpssdp-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\upnpssdp-server-dl.man (2.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\video-tvvideocontrol-dl.man (2.0 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\volsnap-dl.man (1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\wcf-http-activation-dl.man (2.0 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\wcf-http-activation-postapply-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\wcf-nonhttp-activation-dl.man (1.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\web-services-for-management-core-dl.man (1.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\webenroll-dl.man (1.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\win32k-settings-dl.man (12.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\windowssearchengine-dl.man (5.6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\winhttp60-dl.man (2.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\winlogon-dl.man (2.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\wirelessnetworking-dl.man (1.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\wmi-core-dl.man (2.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\workstationservice-dl.man (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\dlmanifests\wsinfra-upgrade-dl.man (1.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\du.dll (137.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\acres.dll.mui (307.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\actionqueue.dll.mui (3.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\appraiser.dll.mui (3.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\arunres.dll.mui (5.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\cmisetup.dll.mui (4.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\compatctrl.dll.mui (5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\compatprovider.dll.mui (12.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\compatresources.dll.mui (27 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\compres.dll.mui (29.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\credits.rtf (325.1 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\dism.exe.mui (29.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\dismapi.dll.mui (4.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\dismcore.dll.mui (7.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\dismprov.dll.mui (2.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\erofflps.txt (276 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\folderprovider.dll.mui (2.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\imagingprovider.dll.mui (18 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\input.dll.mui (32.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\logprovider.dll.mui (6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\mediasetupuimgr.dll.mui (44.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\migres.dll.mui (7.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\nlsbres.dll.mui (61.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\oobe_help_opt_in_details.rtf (11.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\pnpibs.dll.mui (5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\privacy.rtf (830 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\reagent.adml (1.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\reagent.dll.mui (10 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\rollback.exe.mui (4.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\setup.exe.mui (18 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\setup_help_upgrade_or_custom.rtf (53.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\setup_help_whattokeep.rtf (58.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\setupcompat.dll.mui (3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\setupcore.dll.mui (12 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\setuperror.exe.mui (3.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\setupplatform.exe.mui (11.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\setupprep.exe.mui (24.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\smiengine.dll.mui (12 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\spwizres.dll.mui (8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\upgloader.dll.mui (4.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\uxlibres.dll.mui (3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\vhdprovider.dll.mui (7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\vofflps.rtf (828 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\w32uires.dll.mui (211 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\wdsclient.dll.mui (7.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\wdsimage.dll.mui (6 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\wimprovider.dll.mui (27 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\windlp.dll.mui (5.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\en-gb\winsetup.dll.mui (52 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\actionqueueetw.dll (19.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\auditetw.dll (19.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\cmisetupetw.dll (19.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\actionqueueetw.dll.mui (3.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\auditetw.dll.mui (3.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\cmisetupetw.dll.mui (4.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\oobeldretw.dll.mui (3.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\setupcletw.dll.mui (5.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\setupetw.dll.mui (5.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\setupugcetw.dll.mui (3.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\sysprepetw.dll.mui (4.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\windeployetw.dll.mui (3.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\en-gb\winsetupetw.dll.mui (52.5 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\etwproviderinstall.vbs (6.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\oobeldretw.dll (20.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\setupcletw.dll (21.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\setupetw.dll (18.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\setupugcetw.dll (19.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\sysprepetw.dll (22.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\windeployetw.dll (19.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\etwproviders\winsetupetw.dll (22.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\ext-ms-win-advapi32-encryptedfile-l1-1-0.dll (11.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\ext-ms-win-ntuser-keyboard-l1-3-0.dll (12.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\folderprovider.dll (58.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\fveupg.dll (77.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\gatherosstate.exe (1015.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\generaltel.dll (638.7 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\hwcompat.dll (198.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\hwcompat.txt (939.8 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\hwcompatPE.txt (556.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\hwexclude.txt (51 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\hwexcludePE.txt (15 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\hypervcomplcheck.dll (176.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\iasmigplugin.dll (675.9 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\idwbinfo.txt (123 bytes)
Extracting: G:\sources\iiscomp.dll (29.3 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\imagingprovider.dll (214.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\inf\setup.cfg (5.2 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\input.dll (320.4 KB)
Extracting: G:\sources\install.wim (3.8 GB)


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 28, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Spoiler: i feel like this one is a bit big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TFW you expand the spoiler and the page triples in size.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 28, 2018)

Linux 4.15.7 is out.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 28, 2018)

/tm!(.*)/.match('tm!ok')


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 28, 2018)

Western Electric


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 28, 2018)

@Nintendult Get over here, I need to hit you with an NES pillow— Princess Lillie of the Stars: Sleepy Bunny Arc 💤 (@Lillie2523) February 28, 2018


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 116043


When she sends you the D pics


----------



## ThoD (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 2, 2018)

openmotif


----------



## ThoD (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 2, 2018)

ck-skylake


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 2, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 116234


Oh


----------



## ThoD (Mar 2, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Oh


Yeah, took me a bit to realize at first too


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 2, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Oh





ThoD said:


> Yeah, took me a bit to realize at first too


me too


----------



## Dekirai (Mar 2, 2018)

I'll fight the fight, I will not break. Cause I refuse to die in vain. I'll pull you out, out of your hell, I will.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 3, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/segmentrunning-march-2018-super-mario-bros.497935/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 3, 2018)

NOAA Weather Radio


----------



## ThoD (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 3, 2018)

https://curiouscat.me/sks316


----------



## Dekirai (Mar 4, 2018)

https://www.getadblock.com/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 4, 2018)

insignificant


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 4, 2018)

American Psycho Business Card Scene


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 4, 2018)

lsblk


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 5, 2018)

https://ifunny.co/fun/VBsgFhpZ5?s=cl


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 5, 2018)

Failed to fetch tweet https://mobile.twitter.com/SeclusiveBlue/status/968170248686985216


----------



## ThoD (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 5, 2018)

when i can get things done


----------



## ThoD (Mar 5, 2018)

gg google prediction!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 6, 2018)

Tomorrow I will be leaving early during lunch to renew my German citizenship. I will thus be absent for 6th, 7th, and 8th period. I will however be back on Wednesday. I just wanted to let you know ahead of time.
Best Regards,
Ollie [last name redacted]


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 6, 2018)

UNKNOWN


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> UNKNOWN


???
unknown like a unown or more like Missingno.?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 6, 2018)

https://my.nintendo.com/news/2867f0c0c4096b72


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 6, 2018)

sks316 said:


> https://my.nintendo.com/news/2867f0c0c4096b72


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 6, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 116669


----------



## haxan (Mar 6, 2018)

*John Cabot: *John Cabot was a Venetian navigator and explorer whose 1497 discovery of the coast of North America under the commission of Henry VII of England


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 6, 2018)

https://mirror.archlinux.no/repo-ck


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Mar 6, 2018)

Spoiler: cringe cage


----------



## Dekirai (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 7, 2018)

Wile E. Coyote


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 7, 2018)

[That's an email to the Discordapp team, whoops]


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 7, 2018)

"The Power Rangers Orchestra:" a collaboration that featured credits of Mr. Big front man Eric Martin, guitarist Tim Pierce, former Pablo Cruise bass player John Pierce, singer-pianist Kim Bullard and former Guns N' Roses drummer Matt Sorum.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 7, 2018)

Here are the videos I mentioned:https://1drv.ms/f/s!AgrSi650SrQWgiXxQj20bLCpyTFF


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 8, 2018)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/EtikaWNetwork/status/971548616560082946


----------



## ThoD (Mar 8, 2018)

sks316 said:


> https://twitter.com/EtikaWNetwork/status/971548616560082946


How do you stream the Direct beforehand?:/


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 116878
> A normal day in the yout
> 
> How do you stream the Direct beforehand?:/


Error message for the attachment


----------



## ThoD (Mar 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Error message for the attachment


Leftover from something I was gonna post like a day ago but gave up halfway through writing the post, but it somehow stayed there from the draft


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> How do you stream the Direct beforehand?:/


I think he meant he was gonna start the stream early and build up a lot of hype towards the Direct before it started.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2018)

:*`*::emoji::*`*:


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 8, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> :*`*::emoji::*`*:


I assume you're trying to exploit a now-patched Discord bug?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I assume you're trying to exploit a now-patched Discord bug?


It's a new version of it.


----------



## drenal (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 10, 2018)

/var/mobile/Containers/Data/Application/64B61B61-A280-40BE-9EC5-154FF47B89E2/Documents/settings.db


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Mazamin (Mar 11, 2018)

+1517******* (censored cuz it's a phone number)


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 11, 2018)

WHY DOES THIS SOUND GOOD
(It's a Siiva rip by the way; the thumbnail and title don't give it away at first glance.)


----------



## ThoD (Mar 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> WHY DOES THIS SOUND GOOD
> (It's a Siiva rip by the way; the thumbnail and title don't give it away at first glance.)



Actually better than the original, lol


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Actually better than the original, lol


To quote someone from the comments, it's better than either sauce material on their own.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ditto.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm in love with this song.


----------



## Enryx25 (Mar 11, 2018)

3ds-rom/pokemon-alpha-sapphire-region


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 12, 2018)

help, 3dbrew never sends a verification email i want to verify my email so I can make pages, but it never sends the email i typed in my address correctly (ol***[email protected]) but it still does not send anything, even if I click resend


----------



## drenal (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 12, 2018)

Almost hentai Eromanga Sensei pic, not posting it, could get a warning for either inappropriate content or pedo


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


nice new avy


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 117329


ikr 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> The *Ctrl + V* Game​
> Hey! This is The *Ctrl + V* Game!
> Paste anything you have on your clipboard here! If it's an image, embed it! If it's a file, upload it! If it has an unsupported format, wrap it in a ZIP first!
> 
> ...


can someone tell me why this thread is more popular than the original one (I found it in similar thread)
Look at dates
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.431547/


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> can someone tell me why this thread is more popular than the original one (I found it in similar thread)
> Look at dates
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.431547/


Maybe I had better timing.
BTW, I never knew there was a previous one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Maybe I had better timing.
> BTW, I never knew there was a previous one.


now you do, lets fuse both thread


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> now you do, lets fuse both thread


----------



## vinstage (Mar 12, 2018)

<a href="/tagged/name">myg</a>


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2018)

vinstage said:


> <a href="/tagged/name">myg</a>


yay thx for letting me post the post #5555


----------



## kudofan (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 12, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Uncultured swine, universe has a LOT more than 8 or 9 planets


----------



## Megakuma (Mar 13, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2018)

Megakuma said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I love your avatar XD


----------



## Megakuma (Mar 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I love your avatar XD


i get that a lot


----------



## mgrev (Mar 13, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200478993580042/Steve1.png https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200480276905994/Steve2.png https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200481589854211/Steve3.png https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200483426697216/Steve4.png https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200484290854913/Steve5.png


----------



## ThoD (Mar 13, 2018)

mgrev said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200478993580042/Steve1.png https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200480276905994/Steve2.png https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200481589854211/Steve3.png https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200483426697216/Steve4.png https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/345659033971326996/367200484290854913/Steve5.png


Just merge all those into one


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Just merge all those into one


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't remember Toy Story 2 ending like this pic.twitter.com/PdDwOaDYxF— YoshiSonic (@YoshiSonicCD) March 11, 2018


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## mgrev (Mar 14, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Just merge all those into one


That kinda defeats the purpose of it. This is just a wall of Steve when you send it on Discord


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 14, 2018)

-nsfw stuff-


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 14, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> -nsfw stuff-


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 14, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


*refreshes Discord to check for DM from you*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 14, 2018)

Nobody ever treated me kindly

Daddy left early, Mama was poor

I'd meet a man and I'd follow him blindly

He'd snap his fingers, me I'd say "Sure"

Suddenly, Seymour is standing beside me

He don't give me orders, he don't condescend

Suddenly, Seymour is here to provide me

Sweet understanding, Seymour's my friend


----------



## mgrev (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## mgrev (Mar 14, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 117487


What app was that?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 14, 2018)

mgrev said:


> What app was that?


Chrome in incognito mode.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 14, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Chrome in incognito mode.


Damn, that's quite neat. I guess a screen recorder would still bypass it though, or some xposed module


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2018)

TomodachiDeath said:


>



dont please


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> dont please


doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo! It’s raining TACOS


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 17, 2018)

e6605a8f-664d-44c6-8dfc-0a3685b4cc8b

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> challenges players to "reach maximum boobage"


----------



## ThoD (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 117850


o.O


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 117850


the fuck?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> the fuck?


ikr o.O


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ikr o.O


what even is the second image? looks like someone who stuck their face (but nothing else) into a rainstorm or something


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 18, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> what even is the second image? looks like someone who stuck their face (but nothing else) into a rainstorm or something


I guess you can call it “rain”


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 18, 2018)

https://flightaware.com/resources/registration/N1663R


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> https://flightaware.com/resources/registration/N1663R


lol, you still had that in your clipboard?
haha


----------



## Ricken (Mar 18, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> https://flightaware.com/resources/registration/N1663R


I can't get over how that URL ending is practically a racial slur.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Ricken said:


> I can't get over how that URL ending is practically a racial slur.


lol, it was from another thread
it was intended to be racial in this thread


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 18, 2018)

That


Ricken said:


> I can't get over how that URL ending is practically a racial slur.


That's the joke


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 18, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> That
> 
> That's the joke


Why are you using mobile?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 18, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Why are you using mobile?


Not on PC


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 18, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


>



"I'm a gay" and parents are like "No big deal honey, we already knew that", I died there way more than in the flip thing


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 18, 2018)

Windows Fax and Scan


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 117859


I forgot that girl even existed in the series


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 18, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I forgot that girl even existed in the series


Oh man, what relatable anime is _that?_


----------



## ThoD (Mar 18, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Oh man, what relatable anime is _that?_


Fate/Stay Night if you meant what I was talking about, if you mean that pic I posted, then can't remember


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 117850


hot


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> hot


is that chicks butt hot as well?



Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> is that chicks butt hot as well?


no


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Margen67


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 19, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, DON'T TAKE THAT ADVICE. Use GodMode9.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 19, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



Interesting video...



SirNapkin1334 said:


> View attachment 117952
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also, DON'T TAKE THAT ADVICE. Use GodMode9.


I actually use both GM9 and FBI to manage files, FBI because sometimes I don't feel like turning the system off and back on just to move a file to different directories


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 19, 2018)

Screen burn-in


SirNapkin1334 said:


> View attachment 117952
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also, DON'T TAKE THAT ADVICE. Use GodMode9.


CTRXploror is nice for when you need/want to do something in a pinch without leaving the ARM11 userland.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


>


kk... which means...?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> kk... which means...?


"Peace has returned to the mushroom world as a form of censoring graphics, it has been suggested to cover parts of the image with fuzzy color patches."


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

How

seriously, thats what I had in my clipboard
actually
misselected it
misright clicked it
misclicked on copy
I remember, ik....
ik...


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> View attachment 118017


hum... who?
you?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hum... who?
> you?


No. A kid that I thought was Eix. He looks a bit different tho (was going off memory)


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> No. A kid that I thought was Eix. He looks a bit different tho (was going off memory)


whos eix?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 20, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh christ that fucking video
what the fuck is that guy on about


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Mar 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Image (The one in my clipboard):


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whos eix?


@Eix 
developed EixMode9, fan of Megumin


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2018)

whom'st've pingethed me???


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 20, 2018)

86.8 km


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 20, 2018)

infrastructure


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 20, 2018)

Socks the Cat Rocks the Hill


----------



## ThoD (Mar 20, 2018)

_I've been feelin' sad, I've been bein' sad,
Can't talk to my mom, don't even have a dad.
I can't go on. What is livin' for?
My heart screams "I DON'T WANNA LIVE NO MORE!"
[joined by a chorus of kids that are prerecorded on a boombox]
Eric, we don't want you to die, Eric. Give life a try.
Eric, we don't want you to die, Eric. Oh God no, Eric.
I don't wanna live no more, no more, no more, no more.
[walks up to a boy and uses him as a ventriloquist puppet]
But Eric, we don't want you to die.
You're so kewl, we'd be sad at school.
[walks away and goes back to his normal voice]
Yeah, but you guys, you don't understand.
With my girlfriend, it's like I'm livin' in quicksand
Conflicting thoughts, I need a battered wife shelter.
My girlfriend is messed up, but all I wanna do is help her.
I'm suffocatin', I'm drowning in sorrow.
Gonna kill myself, probably around 2:30 tomorrow.
[with chorus]
But Eric, we don't want you to die, Eric. Give life a try.
[solo] Everybody!
[chorus a Capella] Eric, we don't want you to die, Eric. Oh God no, Eric.
But it's so hard!
Eric, we don't want you to die_


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 20, 2018)

In the release notes for Microsoft’s latest early version of Windows 10, sent out to its so called Insiders, the Redmond-based company said: “We will begin testing a change where links clicked on within the Windows Mail app will open in Microsoft Edge, which provides the best, most secure and consistent experience on Windows 10 and across your devices.”

The change will ignore the wishes of the user, opening links in Edge regardless of which app is their designated default browser.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Mar 20, 2018)

printf("u: 0x%08X f: 0x%08X",getMemUsed(), getMemFree());


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey! Baby! How's it going?
This beat is non stop.
Hey! Baby! Listen to my phrase.
I can give you
the sense of rhythm.
Oh, Yeah.

Hey! Baby! How's it going?
This beat is non stop.
Hey! Baby! Listen to my phrase.
I can give you
the sense of rhythm.
Awake, baby! Trust me!

This beat is non stop!
New groove in your soul.
Oh, Yeah!
This beat!
You are growing up well.
Hey, Baby!
Hold on to your ambition.
Hey! Oh, Yeah!


----------



## Enryx25 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hold left, Hold left, Hold left, Hold left, Hold left


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 21, 2018)

.youtube.com


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 21, 2018)

from goodwill


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 21, 2018)

Bebo


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Enryx25 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 22, 2018)

*☭*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 22, 2018)

deep woven part of who


----------



## x65943 (Mar 22, 2018)

My favorite was

"Knock, knock"

"Who is there?!"

"9/11"

"9/11, who?"

"I THOUGHT YOU'D NEVER FORGET!!!"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 22, 2018)

http://www.korg.com/us/products/software/korg_gadget_for_nintendo_switch/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 22, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 22, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> *☭*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 22, 2018)

* Vanessa Cool *


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 22, 2018)

discordapp.com


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 22, 2018)

*Mighty Morphin Power Rangers*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> * Vanessa Cool *


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> * Vanessa Cool *


you shouldnt post this here lol


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you shouldnt post this here lol



Pfft, I linked to nothing, it's up to anyone reading to google the name..

Orihime Inoue Rangiku Matsumoto


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Pfft, I linked to nothing, it's up to anyone reading to google the name..
> 
> Orihime Inoue Rangiku Matsumoto


I don't know the name, I just felt strangely attracted to that coincidential name.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Pfft, I linked to nothing, it's up to anyone reading to google the name..
> 
> Orihime Inoue Rangiku Matsumoto


idk, i googled, expecting a hot chick, but...


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 22, 2018)

[Hook]
1, 2, oatmeal
Kirby is a pink guy
1, 2, oatmeal
Because Kirby is very cute

1, 2, oatmeal
Kirby is a pink guy
1, 2, oatmeal
Because Kirby is very cute

[Verse 1]
Kirby inhaled his enemies, and make it later
Kirby is so happy that something he can because he's such a pink guy
Kirby inhaled his enemies, and make it later
Kirby is so happy that something he can because he's such a pink guy

[Verse 2]
Here comes Kirby Meta Knight to protect
Because he is attacked by King Dedede
Meta Knight swings the sword of King Dedede defeat
What a triumph is that!
Here comes Kirby Meta Knight to protect
Because he is attacked by King Dedede
Meta Knight swings the sword of King Dedede defeat
What a triumph is that!

[Hook]
1, 2, oatmeal
Kirby is a pink guy
1, 2, oatmeal
Because Kirby is very cute
1, 2, oatmeal
Kirby is a pink guy
1, 2, oatmeal
Because Kirby is very cute

[Verse 1]
Kirby inhaled his enemies, and make it later
Kirby is so happy that something he can because he's such a pink guy
Kirby inhaled his enemies, and make it later
Kirby is so happy that something he can because he's such a pink guy

[Verse 2]
Here comes Kirby Meta Knight to protect
Because he is attacked by King Dedede
Meta Knight swings the sword of King Dedede defeat
What a triumph is that!
Here comes Kirby Meta Knight to protect
Because he is attacked by King Dedede
Meta Knight swings the sword of King Dedede defeat
What a triumph is that!


----------



## Enryx25 (Mar 22, 2018)

HD ADULT VIDEOS ARE FAKE AND GAY


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 22, 2018)

@WeedZ


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


i think youre gonna get tons of likes for this


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i think youre gonna get tons of likes for this


Credits to AlanJohn


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 22, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> [Hook]
> 1, 2, oatmeal
> Kirby is a pink guy
> 1, 2, oatmeal
> ...


1, 2, unmod Ben


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 118340


you wish to be punished, right? @drenal


----------



## drenal (Mar 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you wish to be punished, right? @drenal


hell no


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2018)

college student


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 23, 2018)

[Gallery] WWE Star Kane's Wife Looks Completely Different In Real Life


----------



## ThoD (Mar 23, 2018)

The Flash: Trauma


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 118364
> The Flash: Trauma


OMFG


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 118364
> The Flash: Trauma


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 23, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/members/leon315.340642/


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/members/leon315.340642/


hum... who?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hum... who?


Some gay no one likes I think


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Some gay no one likes I think


if you dont like him, why do you have his profile link in your clipboard?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> if you dont like him, why do you have his profile link in your clipboard?


He's suspended and I was DMing someone on discord


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> He's suspended and I was DMing someone on discord


lol


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 118392


can you repost this but with the like i gave you?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> can you repost this but with the like i gave you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

im papi
i mean happy


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> im papi
> i mean happy


You're giving me a weird spectral blizzard vibe


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You're giving me a weird spectral blizzard vibe


???
about me saying im papi?
watch monster musume and youll get it


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2018)

I was crying of laughter when I read this sentence.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 23, 2018)

hentailiveisa40yearolddipshit


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I was crying of laughter when I read this sentence.


Image is broken


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2018)

assembly


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 24, 2018)

There is now a GodMode9 Discord! If you need support or just want updates on it, it's the place to go! Also a place to talk about scripting. https://discord.gg/EGu6Qxw

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*NashJarnan*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 24, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Image is broken


Here you go


----------



## dude22072 (Mar 24, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/414587474384257025/426994281924788225/ZZ8dpq9.png


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 24, 2018)

dude22072 said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/414587474384257025/426994281924788225/ZZ8dpq9.png


An, I can see you watch Rick and Morty as well.


----------



## dude22072 (Mar 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> An, I can see you watch Rick and Morty as well.


Literally never watched that show.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 24, 2018)

dude22072 said:


> Literally never watched that show.


That is impossible, where else would you have gotten the knowledge to understand that postcard? You surely must've watched it and, thanks to it, developed a high enough IQ to understand the card.


----------



## dude22072 (Mar 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> That is impossible, where else would you have gotten the knowledge to understand that postcard? You surely must've watched it and, thanks to it, developed a high enough IQ to understand the card.


I understand the card because I took statistics in high school. Null hypothesis and P-value is one of the first things you learn.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 25, 2018)

hasn't most every hooker also fucked a dog at one point
8:10 PM - migles: 
*i am not joking


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2018)

Euglena_Zielona


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 25, 2018)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3317234/


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 25, 2018)

PIONEER COMPACT DISC PLAYER PD-6050
DIGITAL FILTER FOR MORE NATURAL MUSICAL TIMBER
DISC STABILIZER AND ANTI-RESONANCE CONSTRUCTION
LOW-CENTER-OF-GRAVITY FLOATING PICKUP MECHANISM


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 25, 2018)

The attachment was my ctrl+V


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 25, 2018)

witter.com


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 25, 2018)

Яussion


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 25, 2018)

http://tmbw.net/wiki/I'm_Having_A_Heart_Attack


----------



## ThoD (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 25, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



The videos you make are always like in a limbo between top quality content and completely shitposty by being both and neither of those things, I never got how you manage to do that


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 25, 2018)

seven of seven


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 118731


windows looks awful and bloated when using any font except Segoe UI any you know it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> windows looks awful and bloated when using any font except Segoe UI any you know it


no u


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 26, 2018)

https://discord.gg/FP3gkv7


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 26, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 118731


is that the minecraft font you are using? nice


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 26, 2018)

Who runs GBATemps Facebook I see no memes you mofos


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2018)

holy shit, i actually have something good in my clipboard for once


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Pfft, I linked to nothing, it's up to anyone reading to google the name..
> 
> Orihime Inoue Rangiku Matsumoto


And here I thought this was the girl name for VinsCool - I was very wrong. '_'


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 26, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> holy shit, i actually have something good in my clipboard for once



People are very strange these days.

Joel McHale


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> People are very strange these days.
> 
> Joel McHale


But do you even understand life?

Do you?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> And here I thought this was the girl name for VinsCool - I was very wrong. '_'


That's Victoria.


----------



## dude22072 (Mar 26, 2018)

Article should be updated. VLC supports the codec as of Version 2.1.0.


----------



## Seriel (Mar 26, 2018)

(for the sake of your sanity, the url is https://hastebin.com/raw/ciqejosilo )


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



why have you changed your papi avy?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why have you changed your papi avy?


My avatar always changes eventually, and now I've found myself a new avvy-worthy girl.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> My avatar always changes eventually, and now I've found myself a new avvy-worthy girl.


who is she?
Is she human?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> who is she?
> Is she human?


Haruko Haruhara.
No, she's an alien.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Haruko Haruhara.
> No, she's an alien.


FLCL ended after 6 episodes?
in 2001?
nope, not for me


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> FLCL ended after 6 episodes?
> in 2001?
> nope, not for me


It's great, though.
Also, it's getting two new seasons in the upcoming months.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> It's great, though.
> Also, it's getting two new seasons in the upcoming months.


lol, if you say so...


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 26, 2018)

Spoiler:  a LOT




Sign out
Dashboard
Help
My Info


Dictionary
*Ollie’s Dashboard*

your infoyour preferences

Start Learning
*Progress*

Current Level
1 2 3 4 5
*Your progress
in level 4 (345/501)*





*484*
new words left to learn
*Countdown*

Target Date
*08/31/18*
*158*
days
*Class*

*JQMQE4R* 
Change Class

*Period 7/8*

*Next new words*
mollify  clemency  abdicate  acrid  tacit  intersperse  semblance  altruistic  derision  hindsight  consummate  abet

*Last Learning Session*

*Seen for the first time*
You started learning 1 new words: inscrutable

You started learning 1 new roots: scrut

03/22/18*10*minutes

19 correct
6 missed
*Seen again*
Words you got right: introvert, expedient, strata, repercussion, preclude, caliber, pragmatic, preconception, gaunt, lattice, exude, clarion, chaotic, malign, noncommittal, instigate, paraphernalia, cloister, gratuitous

Words you missed and restudied: besiege, subsistence, temperamental, censure, transcribe, astute

Last-2 Last-1 Last Session
*All Learning SessionsACTIVITY LOG*


You’ve had 262 training sessions.
Your median time is 10 minutes per session.

4 words have just begun their journey. See »
176 words are well on their way. See »

260 words are almost there. See »
305 words ready for target day. See » 
297 were marked as 'I know this' See & undo »
Updated once a day.

*Study time*




You’ve trained 0 min. today.
You’ve trained 0 min. yesterday.
You've trained 0 min. this week (starting Monday, 26 Mar.)
You've trained 99 min. in the selected time interval.
*Training Date Range*
Select a Start and End date to see a quick summary of training time, new words seen and questions answered.





*Latest Word Rootcasts*


*fort*
*strong*





The Latin root *fort*means “strong.” This Latin root is the word origin of a large number of English vocabulary words, including ef*fort*,... 
Read more »


*loqu*
*talk, speak*





The Latin root *loqu*and its variant *locut* mean “speak.” These roots are the word origins of a fair number of English vocabulary words,... 
Read more »


*se-*
*apart*





Prefixes are key morphemes in English vocabulary that begin words. A large number of English vocabulary words contain the prefix *se-*, which means “apart.”... 
Read more »


*lig*
*tie, bind*





The Latin root *lig* and its variants *li* and *ly*mean “tie.” This Latin root is the word origin of a good number of English vocabulary words,... 
Read more »


Keep on top of our rootcasts and find out the meanings to some interesting rare words by following Membean:




See archive »
*Quiz Section*


2017-01-09
2017-05-09
2017-11-09
2017-12-09
2017-15-09
2017-18-09
2017-29-09
2017-13-10
2017-20-10
2017-03-11
2018-08-01
2018-26-01
2018-12-02
2018-13-02
2018-01-03
2018-05-03
2018-23-03
*Writing Assignments*

2018-16-03
2018-26-03 *Not Started*

*You have a writing assignment waiting for you.*
You've been assigned a writing assignment by your teacher. This has 5 words and is due on Mar 30, 3:00 PM.

OK, I'll take it I'll come back later
*Get Help*
Find a word hard to remember? Ran into a problem using the site? Want to suggest a video or picture? Found an error in our words? We are here to help.



Subject 

Question/Problem


Enhanced Dictionary

All text and design are copyrighted ©2010-2018 Membean, Inc. All rights reserved. Privacy Policy. Terms of Service.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 26, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Spoiler:  a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is a lot.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> That really is a lot.


I accidentally pressed caps lock when I typed "LOT" and didn't fix it because I was in a hurry to post it and exit the tab before my teacher walked by (I found a few exploits in the school's firewall) xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

░░█▀░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀███████░░░░░█▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀██████░░░█▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████▌░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████████░░▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀██████▌░░▌▄███▌░░░░▀████▄░░░░▀████▌░░▀▀▄█▄░▌░░░▄██▄▄▄▀░░░░████▄▄░░▀░░═▐░░░░░░══░░▀░░░░▐▀░▄▀▌▌░░░░░▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀░▀░░▌▌░░░▄▀░░░▀░▌░░░░░░░░░░░░▌█░▌▌▌░░▀▀▄▄▀▀▄▌▌░░░░░░░░░░▐░▀▐▐░▌░░▌░▄▄▄▄░░░▌░░░░░░░░▐░░▀▐░░█░▐▄██████▄░▐░░░░░░░░█▀▄▄▀░░▐░▌▌░░░░░░▀▀▄▐░░░░░░█▌░░░░░░░█░░▄▀▀▀▀▄░▄═╝▄░░░▄▀░▌░░░░░░░░▌▐░░░░░░▌░▀▀░░▄▀░░▐░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░░░░▄▀▀░░░░█░░░░░░░░░▄█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀░░░░░░░▌▌░░░░░░░▄▀▌▀▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▀▀▄░░░░░▀░░▌░▀▄░░░░░░░░░░▄▀░░▌░▀▄░░░░░░▌█▄▄▀▄░░░░░░▄▀░░░░▌░░░▌▄▄░░▄▐██████▄▄░▄▀░░▄▄▄▄▌░░░░▄░░▄▌████████▄▄▄███████▌░░░░░▄▄▀░██████████████████▌▀▄░░░░░░░█████▀▀░░░▀███████░░░▀▄░░░░░▐█▀░░░▐░░░░░▀████▌░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▌░░░▐░░░░▐░░▀▀█░░░░░░░▀░░░░░▐░░░░▌░░░▐░░░░░▌░░░░░░░


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 30, 2018)

418178.784


----------



## Lucar (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/smileyhead1500/sets/super-mario-64-ost-atari-2600


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> View attachment 119180


Not a lot.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Not a lot.


Yeah, but I'd still rather have a small section of a single compact disc be written to than a comparatively large collection of floppy disks.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 31, 2018)

Ferrothorn (F) @ Leftovers
IVs: 6 SpA
EVs: 252 HP / 6 Atk / 252 Def
Ability: Iron Barbs
Level: 50
Relaxed Nature
- Leech Seed
- Stealth Rock
- Protect
- Power Whip


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 31, 2018)

W


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> W


E


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 31, 2018)

Fly away, now. Fly away, now. Fly away
Fly away, now. Fly away, now. Fly away

You are... You are...
You are... You are...

Fly away... Fly away... Fly away...
Fly away... Fly away... Fly away...

Heart stood still, when we first met
I thought we'd be together, yet
You're using me, for your own gain
And now I never feel the same

Fly away, now. Fly away, now. Fly away
Fly away, now. Fly away, now. Fly away
Fly away, now. Fly away, now. Fly away
Fly away, now. Fly away, now. Fly away

You'll never find, a better time
Make your stand, you'll be fine
Know the game, and all it holds
Watch it now, as it unfolds

You are... You are...
You are... You are...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 31, 2018)

content://media/external/file/2501


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 2, 2018)

myriad


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 2, 2018)

An original script had the Rangers encounter a new ally, Mandika the mermaid. She was described in the script as a girl with alabaster skin, blue and black hair that trails over her bare chest, a silver tail and she would have spoken with a strange voice. She would have already known Zordon and Alpha 5 and was sent to help them find the Ghost Galleon ship, as well as help out throughout the story. All of the scenes were apparently shot, but cut out of the final film.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 3, 2018)

KM8YW


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lucar (Apr 3, 2018)

a


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2018)

*I Rose from the Dead*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 3, 2018)

http://www.iinet.com/support/print.php?id=58


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 4, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Who TF takes a break from cuddling? Cuddling is worth suffocating

My Ctrl+V:




(Organizing my funny pic tabs, got too many open)


----------



## drenal (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 4, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 119598


What the actual fuck


----------



## drenal (Apr 4, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 119598


Jesus Christ.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> What the actual fuck


Furries man, don't know what's going on in their heads


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 4, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 119598


This better be bait, I don't want to believe in people like this being fathers.
I'm not hating on furries with this, but there is a line, and this dude crossed it by a hundred miles.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 4, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> This better be bait, I don't want to believe in people like this being fathers.
> I'm not hating on furries with this, but there is a line, and this dude crossed it by a hundred miles.


I should do this with my kids to teach them Skiddoism


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I should do this with my kids to teach them Skiddoism


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2018)

Win 10 PE


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2018)

https://snescentral.com/article.php?id=1063


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)

Senpai noticed me


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2018)

8:37


*Intel CPU Innovation.. or Lack Thereof?*
Linus Tech Tips
Recommended for you






15:37


*Empress Theresa | Down the Rabbit Hole*
Fredrik Knudsen
Recommended for you





23:47


*The Computer Chronicles - Computers in Education (1983)*
The Computer Chronicles
Recommended for you





15:17


*Russian Virtual Hair Cut, Shampoo, Blow dry. (Holophonic Audio. Wear Headphones!)*
Listening Point
482K views





9:33


*Handy Tech Under $100 Episode 10 - Better than Ever!*
Linus Tech Tips
Recommended for you





7:33


*MSI GS65 - Their Best Gaming Laptop Yet!*
Dave Lee
Recommended for you

New




7:16


*The Tucker Zone (A 3D Sound Experience) (Wear Earphones)*
JohnTaylorTucker
105K views





5:00


*VIRTUAL DENTIST BINAURAL RECORDING*
Serena Collins
2.3M views





7:09


*Custom PC Water Cooling as Fast As Possible*
Techquickie
Recommended for you





7:40


*MQS SD - The Newest Physical Retail Music Format*
Techmoan
Recommended for you





13:42


*(3D binaural sound) Virtual hairdresser/barber shop & asmr & relaxation & haircut*
Deep Ocean of Sounds
1.4M views





4:39


*Virtual Barber Shop Hair Cut - 3D Sound (Amazing!!)*
ChunkyRS
12M views





10:17


*ULTIMATE HEADPHONE TEST !!! (Wear Headphone)*
HiHACKER
1.5M views




*4 Audio Illusions - Can You Trust Your Ears*
MadeMyDay
2.9M views




*[ASMR] Binaural Joker II: Gotham Barber Shop*
ASMattR
573K views


SHOW MORE






*Virtual Barber Shop*


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 5, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> 8:37
> 
> 
> *Intel CPU Innovation.. or Lack Thereof?*
> ...


Before copying entire web pages, you should put them in a spoiler, like i did.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)

1ACEC2TCBT3384A


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2018)

3840 x 2160


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 5, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 5, 2018)

‭(510) lol-nope

There was an actual phone number in there ^


----------



## Chary (Apr 5, 2018)

Search for clues in #DetectivePikachu with a free Special Demo Version, available now on Nintendo eShop for the #3DS family of systems! http://bit.ly/2COwEMm


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)

Other senpai noticed me


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)

This is my 1st of many portable Wii's.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 5, 2018)

Kyanpuba ~ shibireko ~


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 5, 2018)

garbage unsub


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 5, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/smashbros/...slayers_waverider_the_optimal_portable_smash/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 6, 2018)

<iframe width="854" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/6eh39VWPIj4" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2018)

Are you retarded? Like legit retarded? You keep breaking more and more games, for fucking Breath of the Dicknut. Many games before, were fully playable with some minor glitches, then you started breaking them more and more with ear rape sound, slow fps, visual glitches, and then eventually just not booting up. Oh I'm sorry, you seem to be focusing on ONLINE and System Menu shit too. You're not very bright as a developer if you're okay with making huge regressions quite a number of other games just to focus on 1 or 2. You don't BREAK 20+ working games just for 2. That's just retarded. Also whether you like it or not, Vulckan would improve performance a lot, just because you don't THINK it will or you just lack the skill to implement it doesn't matter, it's better than OpenGL. Now, just to make sure your small mind understands... STOP BREAKING OTHER GAMES FOR BREATH OF THE DICKNUT, STOP FOCUSING ON ONLINE PLAY AND SYSTEM MENUS, AND FIX THE SHIT YOU'VE BROKEN! DON'T WORK ON NEW FEATURES UNTIL YOU GET OTHER THINGS WORKING IN THE FIRST PLACE, HOLY FUCKING SHIT! AND MAYBE TAKE THE TIME YOU NEED TO IMPLEMENT VULKAN! IF YOU CAN'T DO THAT THEN MAKE IT OPEN SOURCE AND WE WILL, BUT WAIT, YOU NEED THOSE FUNDS FOR BREATH OF THE DICKNUT RIGHT? LOL Point is your decisions and lack of skills suck as a Dev and people are sick of the "Breath of the Wild Emulator", fucking focus on something else, Jesus Christ.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 6, 2018)

http://tvtropes.org/


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 6, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackintosh


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 6, 2018)

I tell myself I'll try living for another day. 
cry, cry, crying everynight. 
praying at night praying feelings will go away. 
by a broken bedside light.
I'm barely walking, slowly with a sway. 
to be fair, I have given it all my might. 
and now the chains are broken I can fly free.


----------



## punderino (Apr 6, 2018)

https://www.misthub.com/products/smoktech-tfv8-baby-beast-series-v8-t6-coil-head


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 6, 2018)

- snip -


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> -snip-


what is that supposed to be?
no sounds no video...


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what is that supposed to be?
> no sounds no video...


I wish you didn't quote them. >_>
But yeah, turns out none of them have any sound for some reason. I'll delete them and redo them tomorrow.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I wish you didn't quote them. >_>
> But yeah, turns out none of them have any sound for some reason. I'll delete them and redo them tomorrow.


wish granted, but your new videos are gonna fail too

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oops wrong thread


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> your new videos are gonna fail too


_;O;_


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> _;O;_


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 7, 2018)

338166024446803968


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 7, 2018)

https://imgur.com/r/mildlyinteresting/4xhBJPR


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 7, 2018)

Heaven's Lost Property


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 7, 2018)

puNES


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)

The Game is a mental game where the objective is to avoid thinking about The Game itself. Thinking about The Game constitutes a loss, which must be announced each time it occurs. It is impossible to win most versions of The Game.
Whenever one thinks about The Game, one loses. Losses must be announced. Everyone in the world is playing The Game, whether they know it or not. A person cannot choose to not play The Game; it does not require consent to play and one can never stop playing.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 7, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSf3DWwsMDsgHvGGI9xMohk0w3sLsOOEapdj6aMTUEqTc-gHLw/viewform


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 7, 2018)

Do you play soccer? Because you’re a keeper!


----------



## ThoD (Apr 7, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Do you play soccer? Because you’re a keeper!


Practicing cringey pickup lines?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Practicing cringey pickup lines?


I think it sounds cute. :<


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Practicing cringey pickup lines?



Notice how I didn't use it on you ;3



smileyhead said:


> I think it sounds cute. :<


I just try to find the best and send them to my fren, She enjoys em.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 7, 2018)

inanimate object


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2018)

This thread has speard much more quickly than your CTRL + V game, and im talking only in 2 months
And you guys wonder why it isnt pinned


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> This thread has speard much more quickly than your CTRL + V game, and im talking only in 2 months
> And you guys wonder why it isnt pinned


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 8, 2018)

https://imgur.com/gallery/e23PY


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 8, 2018)

slice of french bread


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 9, 2018)

umm it was kinda confusing... t there was this pond thing and it was so gross and weird there was so much trash in it and like there was this girl's body down at the bottom of the pond and it was glowing idek it's just really creepy


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 9, 2018)

a liberal Democrat trying to impose his views on everybody


----------



## ThoD (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 9, 2018)

Achromatic


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 9, 2018)

Why are Google's ads so damn creative?


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 9, 2018)

My Tumblr(Pm me if you really want to know )


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 10, 2018)

Spoiler: LOOOOOONG.....



Home Forums PC, Console & Handheld Discussions Nintendo Switch Discussions Switch - Console, Accessories and Hardware
Watch Thread
Page 3 of 3
< Prev 1 2 3
Go to First Unread
* I'm amazed with pro controller battery *
by Absintu Apr 7, 2018 at 6:36 PM  1,254 Views 2 Likes 49 replies
     




* B4rtj4h Gaming addict #2 and some *
_*Member*_
1,042
307
Apr 16, 2007




Bikini Bottom
*New*
jefffisher said: ↑
the wii u pro controller lasted even longer, it is amazing though i have to charge my ps4 controllers every time i use them
I know -_- and if you open it up the battery pack from the PS4 is almost 2 times bigger then the one in the Pro.

 Switch games required firmware list 
Like + Quote Reply
#41 Today at 1:15 AM Message Tools



*Buy R4 SDHC*



* guily6669 GBAtemp Fan *
_*Member*_
428
118
Jun 2, 2013




*New*
kumikochan said: ↑
Funny is that you earn the same wage as most people in Belgium and everything is even more expensive here. Highest taxes in the world and most expensive electricity in the world and people still can own nice shit here and own a lot so don't get why ur complaining when you have it even better then an average person in Belgium. Electricity is more here, cigarettes are like 7-8 Euro here. Coca cola is more here. Internet provider sell packs here that cost over a 100 euro, sugar tax is a thing in every European country to combat people turning fat just like in Japan you have fat tax. 2 liters of juice is like 3 to 4 euro. Life seems double as expensive here so no reason to complain. I find life quite comfortable compared to the rest of the world so no complaining here
Belgium? You mean the country were you have 1500+EUR of minimum salary?

Here is less than 600eur and now imagine wasting 200 in fuel if you have to do a lot of km each day to go to work...

UK cigarettes are also above 7 or 8 pounds, but guess what they win that in 1 hour lol.

Here most my friends are winning 2.5 EUR per hour so to buy a 4.5 Eur pack of cigarettes you still have to work almost 2 hours...

My girlfriends sister is in Belgium and she works in a restaurant and is rich compared to here, she has a house somewhere in Portugal a recent BMW, a house in Belgium...

My Bro however wins good here as he is the best in paragliding, however let's say if he won 1000here the guys from Belgium, France, Germany doing the same job win 10x more... I had to opportunity to talk with lots of them that work for Red Bull even the 2nd best was here, but I don't remember his name, I'm not into it like my brother...

However I my self have a 3 year course as computer technician and there's no jobs here...

Last edited by guily6669, Today at 1:21 AM
Like + Quote Reply
#42 Today at 1:16 AM Message Tools



* sarkwalvein Time-travelling Therapsid *
_*Member*_
GBAtemp Patron
sarkwalvein is a Patron of GBAtemp and is helping us stay independent!

Our Patreon 
6,001
6,669
Jun 29, 2007




Niedersachsen
*New*
guily6669 said: ↑
Here most my friends are winning 2.5 EUR per hour so to buy a 4.5 Eur pack of cigarettes you still have to work almost 2 hours...
2.5 EUR per hour? That is slavery!
Change countries man. /s (probably not a solution)








Like + Quote Reply
#43 Today at 1:19 AM Message Tools



* kumikochan GBAtemp Maniac *
_*Member*_
1,374
623
Feb 4, 2015




Tongeren
*New*
guily6669 said: ↑
Belgium? You mean the country were you have 1500+EUR of minimum salary?

Here is less than 600eur and now imagine wasting 200 in fuel if you have to do a lot of km each day to go to work...

UK cigarettes are also above 7 or 8 pounds, but guess what they win that in 1 hour lol.

Here most my friends are winning 2.5 EUR per hour so to buy a 4.5 Eur pack of cigarettes you still have to work almost 2 hours...

My girlfriends sister is in Belgium and she works in a restaurant and is rich compared to here, she has a house somewhere in Portugal a recent BMW, a house in Belgium...

My Bro however wins good here as he is the best in paragliding, however let's say if he won 1000here the guys from Belgium, France, Germany doing the same job win 10x more... I had to opportunity to talk with lots of them that work for Red Bull even the 2nd best was here, but I don't remember his name, I'm not into it like my brother...

However I my self have a 3 year course as computer technician and there's no jobs here...
Click to expand...
Bullshit 1500 min. Most people earn between 1250 - 1400 plus everything is still double the price of the amount he listed. Plus look it up, highest taxes in the world and most expensive electricity in the world. Plus how much hours does your gf do to earn that amount. I worked 55 hours when i was a bus driver and earned 1800. That is amazing eh for that many hours ? He said he would earn 1400 euro for 6 hours a day wich is a lot compared to what people earn here doing MORE hours a day. People in Belgium usually do 8-12 hours a day and not six like in France of the place he listed. Even when our minimum wage is a bit higher then other countries, taxes, gasoline, food and so forth is a lot higher then the rest of Europe. Average Diesel price a liter here is 1.28 to 1.40 while in other countries it is 10 - 20 cents less a liter.
https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/countries-with-the-highest-taxes-in-the-world.html

Last edited by kumikochan, Today at 1:30 AM
Playstation Tv Henkaku Enso
Vita Henkaku Enso
Ps3 CFW
Ps2 hardmod Hddloader
Psx hardmod
3Ds xl CFW
Ds R4
Gba everdrive
Gameboy Color everdrive
Xbox 360 Jtag
Xbox hardmod
Wii U Coldboothax
Wii softmod
Vwii softmod
Dreamcast Gdemu
Sega Saturn Phoebe ODE
Pc engine everdrive.
Nes,Snes,Master system,Genesis everdrive
Like + Quote Reply
#44 Today at 1:22 AM Message Tools



* sarkwalvein Time-travelling Therapsid *
_*Member*_
GBAtemp Patron
sarkwalvein is a Patron of GBAtemp and is helping us stay independent!

Our Patreon 
6,001
6,669
Jun 29, 2007




Niedersachsen
*New*
kumikochan said: ↑
Bullshit 1500 min. Most people earn between 1250 - 1400 plus everything is still double the price of the amount he listed. Plus look it up, highest taxes in the world and most expensive electricity in the world. Plus how much hours does your gf do to earn that amount. I worked 55 hours when i was a bus driver and earned 1800. That is amazing eh for that many hours ? He said he would earn 1400 euro for 6 hours a day wich is a lot compared to what people earn here doing MORE hours a day
Well, that's what you have to pay for the luxury of living in the capital of Europe... /s








Like + Quote Reply
#45 Today at 1:27 AM Message Tools



* kumikochan GBAtemp Maniac *
_*Member*_
1,374
623
Feb 4, 2015




Tongeren
*New*
sarkwalvein said: ↑
Well, that's what you have to pay for the luxury of living in the capital of Europe... /s
I'm not complaining. I just find it quite dumb that people Always complain about money. He is complaining about money but smokes cigarettes. Well if i wouldn't have that much money to begin with i would stop smoking atleast and invest that money in other things.
It's Always easy to complain when people don't adjust their spending habbits. People don't complain here and still own big houses and expensive cars just by adjusting their spending and looking at things smartly. People who complain don't do that and keep complaining how hard it is but how for is that gonna get them.

Last edited by kumikochan, Today at 1:32 AM
Playstation Tv Henkaku Enso
Vita Henkaku Enso
Ps3 CFW
Ps2 hardmod Hddloader
Psx hardmod
3Ds xl CFW
Ds R4
Gba everdrive
Gameboy Color everdrive
Xbox 360 Jtag
Xbox hardmod
Wii U Coldboothax
Wii softmod
Vwii softmod
Dreamcast Gdemu
Sega Saturn Phoebe ODE
Pc engine everdrive.
Nes,Snes,Master system,Genesis everdrive
Like + Quote Reply
#46 Today at 1:31 AM Message Tools



* guily6669 GBAtemp Fan *
_*Member*_
428
118
Jun 2, 2013




*New*
kumikochan said: ↑
Bullshit 1500 min. Most people earn between 1250 - 1400 plus everything is still double the price of the amount he listed. Plus look it up, highest taxes in the world and most expensive electricity in the world. Plus how much hours does your gf do to earn that amount. I worked 55 hours when i was a bus driver and earned 1800. That is amazing eh for that many hours ? He said he would earn 1400 euro for 6 hours a day wich is a lot compared to what people earn here doing MORE hours a day. People in Belgium usually do 8-12 hours a day and not six like in France of the place he listed. Even when our minimum wage is a bit higher then other countries, taxes, gasoline, food and so forth is a lot higher then the rest of Europe. Average Diesel price a liter here is 1.28 to 1.40 while in other countries it is 10 - 20 cents less a liter.
Lol... One of my friend work here in a local bar and guess what from morning till night every single day of the week just not Wednesday and for 2 years he has no holiday and worse the boss owns him almost 3K EUR and the worse he works for the government on taxes...

Yesterday like 4 PM they sent him home for 3 days he started drinking, most likely he will send them to shit.

His brother also works every day of the week not a single day off for years and no holidays, however he is winning well, but every day of his life he has to work from Monday to Sunday...


Anyway taxes here are probably more expensive if you calculate everything for less than 600 eur as min salary...

Here is just full of corrupts, lot of ppl working under ministry salary like me and lot are working illegally with no contract and without discounts later we are all screwed.

Ps: *but we talked a bit, it's just better to stay on topic mate*  I guess there's disgrace everywhere in the world if we are not in the right place at the right time...

Last edited by guily6669, Today at 1:39 AM
kumikochan likes this.
Like + Quote Reply
#47 Today at 1:34 AM Message Tools



* kumikochan GBAtemp Maniac *
_*Member*_
1,374
623
Feb 4, 2015




Tongeren
*New*
guily6669 said: ↑
Lol... One of my friend work here in a local bar and guess what from morning till night every single day of the week just not Wednesday and for 2 years he has no holiday and worse the boss owns him almost 3K EUR and the worse he works for the government on taxes...

Yesterday like 4 PM they sent him home for 3 days he started drinking, most likely he will send them to shit.

His brother also works every day of the week not a single day off for years and no holidays, however he is winning well, but every day of his life he has to work from Monday to Sunday...


Anyway taxes here are probably more expensive if you calculate everything for less than 600 eur as min salary...
No i just gave you a link showing Belgium having the highest taxes in the world.
https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/countries-with-the-highest-taxes-in-the-world.html
Again then it is for that person to find another job and stop complaining. It is that persons own faulth to keep working there and having his life go to shit. If i would be treated that way i would have stopped working there a long time ago while searching for another.
Not only income taxes are higher but other taxes 2 like car tax every year. For my Mercedes i pay 700 euro tax a year while also paying a 1200 euro insurrance a year. Just looked it up when you register a car in Sweden costs 58 euro while in Belgium just registering a car costs 150 - 600 euro just for registering it depending on the HP your car has but 150 is the absolute min.

Last edited by kumikochan, Today at 1:42 AM
Playstation Tv Henkaku Enso
Vita Henkaku Enso
Ps3 CFW
Ps2 hardmod Hddloader
Psx hardmod
3Ds xl CFW
Ds R4
Gba everdrive
Gameboy Color everdrive
Xbox 360 Jtag
Xbox hardmod
Wii U Coldboothax
Wii softmod
Vwii softmod
Dreamcast Gdemu
Sega Saturn Phoebe ODE
Pc engine everdrive.
Nes,Snes,Master system,Genesis everdrive
guily6669 likes this.
Like + Quote Reply
#48 Today at 1:38 AM Message Tools



* guily6669 GBAtemp Fan *
_*Member*_
428
118
Jun 2, 2013




*New*
I have same opinion as you... I'm tired of telling him and he is one of the best here, I only know him and another friend that are wonderfull barmaids. Both speak Germany, French, English and Portuguese and he even know a bit of Italian...

But like me he is very humble, and he his workaholic . I would like to go with him to England but he has a Son here it's not easy... One of his cousins works at Maclaren in UK making the convertible ones.

Ps: *let's go on topic, SORRY PPL FOR THE OFFTOPIC!*

Last edited by guily6669, Today at 1:48 AM
Like + Quote Reply
#49 Today at 1:46 AM Message Tools



* kumikochan GBAtemp Maniac *
_*Member*_
1,374
623
Feb 4, 2015




Tongeren
*New*
guily6669 said: ↑
I have same opinion as you... I'm tired of telling him and he is one of the best here, I only know him and another friend that are wonderfull barmaids. Both speak Germany, French, English and Portuguese and he even know a bit of Italian...

But like me he is very humble, and he his workaholic . I would like to go with him to England but he has a Son here it's not easy... One of his cousins works at Maclaren in UK making the convertible ones.

Ps: let's go on topic, SORRY PPL FOR THE OFFTOPIC!
Yeah i get that when you have a son it is difficult to make big plans like that but oh well maybe that person will you know get it someday and find something better.

Playstation Tv Henkaku Enso
Vita Henkaku Enso
Ps3 CFW
Ps2 hardmod Hddloader
Psx hardmod
3Ds xl CFW
Ds R4
Gba everdrive
Gameboy Color everdrive
Xbox 360 Jtag
Xbox hardmod
Wii U Coldboothax
Wii softmod
Vwii softmod
Dreamcast Gdemu
Sega Saturn Phoebe ODE
Pc engine everdrive.
Nes,Snes,Master system,Genesis everdrive
guily6669 likes this.
Like + Quote Reply
#50 Today at 1:49 AM Message Tools



* SirNapkin1334 Renound Aritst *
_*Member*_
1,174
556
Aug 20, 2017




Crap Mountain
*New*
The Switch Pro Controller is a beautiful controller. Absurdly large battery life, very good D-Pad compared to almost all other non-Nintendo products (excuse me Sony, but that THING on the PS3 does not even deserve to be called a D-Pad), great analogs, and nice, large, clicky buttons and triggers. The +/- and Home/ScreenShot buttons are also very well made, and I like how it's partially see-through. Also not too heavy and nice grips. I was expecting it to be amazing, and it was more than that. 12/10

here to see my full sig.
My Devices
HTML:
╔══════════════════════════════════╦══════════════════════════════════════════════════════╦════════════════════════════════════════════════╦═══════════════════════════════════════╦════════════════════════════════════════╗
║              System              ║                Firmware, Region, Type                ║                      Hax                       ║                Status                 ║                 Notes                  ║
╠══════════════════════════════════╬══════════════════════════════════════════════════════╬════════════════════════════════════════════════╬═══════════════════════════════════════╬════════════════════════════════════════╣
║ Nintendo 3DS XL [Blue/Black]     ║ SYS Retail 11.6.0-39U                                ║ B9S 1.3 + Luma3DS 9.0                          ║ WORKING                               ║ I let my brother use it.               ║
║ Nintendo 3DS [Aqua]              ║ SYS Retail 6.3.0-39 EMU Retail 1.0.0-0U [Emu broken] ║ EixMode9 Bootloader                            ║ WORKING - Broken Circle Pad           ║ Testing system [hardware and software] ║
║ New Nintendo 2DS XL [Aqua/Black] ║ SYS Retail 11.6.0-39U EMU Dev 11.4.0-0U [Emu broken] ║ fb3DS 1.0 + Luma3DS 9.0                        ║ WORKING                               ║ Main System                            ║
║ Nintendo Wii U [Black]           ║ SYS Retail 5.5.2U RED Retail 5.5.2                   ║ CBHC 1.6                                       ║ WORKING                               ║ Main System                            ║
║ Nintendo Wii [White]             ║ SYS Retail 4.3U                                      ║ [email protected] & IOS + Priiloader + cIOS & pIOS ║ WORKING                               ║ Main System                            ║
║ iPhone 4S                        ║ SYS iOS 8.4.3                                        ║ Stock                                          ║ WORKING - Some glitches               ║ My phone                               ║
║ Nintendo GameBoy [DMG-001]       ║ --                                                   ║ --                                             ║ WORKING - Display Issues              ║ Uses Rare Philips Screws!              ║
║ iMac                             ║ macOS Sierra                                         ║ Will soon install Solus                        ║ WORKING - Very slow & crappy          ║ Secondary computer, not used much      ║
║ Atari Portfolio                  ║ --                                                   ║ --                                             ║ PROBLEMS - Memcard is stuck read-only ║ Found in the attic                     ║
╚══════════════════════════════════╩══════════════════════════════════════════════════════╩════════════════════════════════════════════════╩═══════════════════════════════════════╩════════════════════════════════════════╝

Gaming PC- ~$1200:
HTML:
╔═══════╦════════════════════════════╗
║ OS    ║ Windows 10 Home            ║
║ CPU   ║ Intel Core [email protected]  ║
║ GPU   ║ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti ║
║ RAM   ║ 2x8GB DDR4                 ║
║ BOARD ║ GIGABYTE H270N-WIFI        ║
║ DISK0 ║ 250GB SSD                  ║
║ DISK1 ║ 4TB SEAGATE BarraCude      ║
╚═══════╩════════════════════════════╝
My Friend Codes, etc.


+ Quote Reply
#51 A moment ago Message Tools
Page 3 of 3
< Prev 1 2 3
Go to First Unread

Quick Reply




Similar Threads - I'm amazed pro Hide similar threads




* I'm sending my N2DS to Nintendo for repairs. A few questions... *
face235, Wednesday at 9:51 AM, in forum: 3DS - Console, Accessories and Hardware
Replies:
20
Views:
435
B4rtj4h
Friday at 6:41 AM



* I'm in a bit of a strange situation. *
Devy-Kun, Tuesday at 12:47 PM, in forum: 3DS - Homebrew Development and Emulators
Replies:
3
Views:
255
Devy-Kun
Wednesday at 7:01 AM



* WTS I'm planning to sell my laptop soon *
Noctosphere, Mar 23, 2018, in forum: Want To Sell (WTS)
Replies:
25
Views:
449
Noctosphere
Mar 25, 2018



* I'm stuck on how to install Virtual Console Injects using WUP Installer *
Ihavenocluewhatimdoing, Mar 22, 2018, in forum: Wii U - Hacking & Backup Loaders
Replies:
9
Views:
346
Tri-Z
Mar 22, 2018



* I'm planning a website with latest XBox One emulators but I'm looking for Free Webspace *
XBox1Emus, Mar 22, 2018, in forum: Xbox One - Hacking & Homebrew
Replies:
14
Views:
977
Joom
Mar 27, 2018
*2 people currently viewing this thread*
*1 guest and 1 member*


Home Forums PC, Console & Handheld Discussions Nintendo Switch Discussions Switch - Console, Accessories and Hardware





Home
Forums
Reviews
Ask!
Blogs
Twitch
New Content
Tutorials
Shoutbox
Chat
Wiki
FileTrip

  

  









Home
Terms & Rules
Members
Help
Contact Us

Find us on:








tempStyle 2 Dark

 Back to top
Forum software by XenForo™ © 2010-2018 XenForo Ltd.

©GBAtemp 2002-2018
Privacy Policy


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Δ


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 10, 2018)

Procrastinators are the leaders of tomorrow.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 10, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Procrastinators are the leaders of tomorrow.


Too lazy to be the leaders of today?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2018)

content://media/external/file/45157


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2018)

Windows 10


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2018)

Akumajou Densetsu


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 10, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=51&v=xM5xUAuPEM8


----------



## ThoD (Apr 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



That is so shitposty it's awesome!






(going through Chary's server)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2018)

*coreboot*


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 10, 2018)

When I show up, I'm just a little sectoid.
But later on, I become a mechtoid.
You may spot me, then I move free.
Then I land a crit on your rookie.
Can't see me, can't shoot me,
but I'm fucked when you try to flank me.

Came to earth in a silver chrome U.F.O,
to probe your ass and see how deep it can go.
Gain a boost when I merge my mind with my bro,
AYY LMAO.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2018)

Get them before they get you.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## oofio (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2018)

PS: Don't ask...


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 120207
> 
> PS: Don't ask...


Defuq


CTRL+V


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Dear lad, I hate it, but imma use it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2018)

sertraline HCL


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


literally tryed to crush it with my thumb lol
you got me


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> literally tryed to crush it with my thumb lol
> you got me


Why would you crush a spider on your screen?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Why would you crush a spider on your screen?


cuz I can wipe it out after


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2018)

They say that life's a carousel
Spinning fast, you've got to ride it well
The world is full of Kings and Queens
Who blind your eyes then steal your dreams
It's Heaven and Hell, oh well
And they'll tell you black is really white
The moon is just the sun at night
And when you walk in golden halls
You get to keep the gold that falls
It's Heaven and Hell, oh no!
Fool, fool!
You've got to bleed for the dancer!
Fool, fool!
Look for the answer!
Fool, fool, fool!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2018)

Clover


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2018)

gbatemp.net


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2018)

I got called a "coon" and "sand n i g g e r" for winning (crit mattered, but a win's a win).

http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/gen7linked-731255887


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> I got called a "coon" and "sand n i g g e r" for winning (crit mattered, but a win's a win).
> 
> http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/gen7linked-731255887


Crit didn't actually matter, it would have died anyway, but what I'm really confused about is how TF they attack twice each turn!:/


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Crit didn't actually matter, it would have died anyway, but what I'm really confused about is how TF they attack twice each turn!:/



https://www.smogon.com/forums/threads/linked-om-of-the-month.3627804/


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> https://www.smogon.com/forums/threads/linked-om-of-the-month.3627804/


Weird and sounds way too broken. Just get a Scarfed Terrakion and sweep through then with double Close Combat:/


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)

I was gonna give her the letter, but then I remembered I forgot it. but then she said we needed to go to my house, (I think it was to pick up my brother) and I realized I can get the letter while we pick him up. So basically we got to my house, and I got the letter from under my matress, and then I met her in the living room, and gave it to her, it was kinda awkward. 

and then we were back on the road with my brother

and then on the way we were going, we saw her mom in a wheelchair going to the Church I think, She didn't seem handicapped, she seemed faster than a person on a wheelchair can actually go.(her mum ain't handicapped irl)

and I think that's about it


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Weird and sounds way too broken. Just get a Scarfed Terrakion and sweep through then with double Close Combat:/



Can't use one move twice and Choice Scarf doesn't bode well in the format, unless you trick it to someone (popular Victini set).


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Can't use one move twice and Choice Scarf doesn't bode well in the format, unless you trick it to someone (popular Victini set).


Hey, still can use Tailwind and Terrakion+Kartana though:/ Let's see you survive two attacks in a row from some of the strongest attackers in the game and then say it's balanced


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)

http://stimmystuffs.com/post/172803460144/httpsinstagramcompbhxrx1ndzd8


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2018)

discordapp.com


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2018)

PrincessSaoirse


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 12, 2018)

BNHA

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)​


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 12, 2018)

kill 1-2-3


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm legit drinking a can of juice that is expired by a year. Wish me luck.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 12, 2018)

5) Internally will have video or HDMI switch probably controlled with a microcontroller + relays that would also control witch console is turned on (could also be possible to control this remotely with Alexa or Google Assistant with a code library  PS: Just an idea)


----------



## Seriel (Apr 12, 2018)

yuuki eval event.bot.user(110833169757945856).creation_time.asctime


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 12, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


bravo
is that a woman version of Voldemort?
They have the exact same nose


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> bravo
> is that a woman version of Voldemort?
> They have the exact same nose


no, it's of your mom


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 13, 2018)

other types of blogs and filling it with stuff


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 13, 2018)

What's a good Free video editor


I was thinking of either lightworks, or shotcut


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> What's a good Free video editor
> 
> 
> I was thinking of either lightworks, or shotcut


I use DaVinci Resolve.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I use DaVinci Resolve.


I don't think that's gonna run on my potato, but thanks


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Reverse trap


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Apr 13, 2018)

https://github.com/BASLQC/steins-gate-psp-patch


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 13, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


Woah cool shell


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 14, 2018)

this is going to be sexy


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 14, 2018)

4150266799298119


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2018)

http://secret-of-mana-rta.wikia.com/wiki/Weapon_Charge_Glitch


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 14, 2018)

Photo Paper Plus Glossy II


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 15, 2018)

I doubt anybody from here lives very close to me. I live in a pretty rural town in the greater Bay Area in California. (I also live only a few miles away from "Crap Mountain" named so for the huge amount of cow shit found on there. The cow population in this town is probably about half of the human population. Also, there's a lot of pears, and a lot of pear orchards, and everyone likes pears). I bet there are some tempers who live not too far away, (i.e. Berkeley, San Francisco, Oakland), though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> Photo Paper Plus Glossy II


Makes sense since you're a Windows Fax and Scan Addict.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MrCokeacola said:


>


tf is that


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 15, 2018)

Why does it look so squished? Miyamoto would tell you to start over.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2018)

t!profile


----------



## ThoD (Apr 15, 2018)

http://www.morphieslaw.com/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2018)

https://1080p-lemonade.neocities.org/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2018)

snowboard kids


----------



## ThoD (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 15, 2018)

the-lunartic-


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 15, 2018)

collapse


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/427282778929889320/435174167541841920/Bad_Apple_Mono.mp3


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 15, 2018)

I just realised this is being played on a kazoo.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 15, 2018)

Alexander Litvinenkos


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 16, 2018)

172.217.4.206


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 16, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


Would be funnier if it was in the form of a Nintendo Health & Safety image


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 16, 2018)

CW13701547


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 16, 2018)

8.9999994e+14


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



I got a copyright strike for this... I'm pretty sure it's fair use though...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I got a copyright strike for this... I'm pretty sure it's fair use though...


What was it?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 16, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> What was it?


A drifting scene from an anime with Running in the 90's.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> A drifting scene from an anime with Running in the 90's.


Eh, I can kinda see why they struck it


----------



## drenal (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 16, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 120549


really? xD
is this a joke or is this real?
Because honnestly, I wouldn't be surprised if it's real


----------



## drenal (Apr 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> really? xD
> is this a joke or is this real?
> Because honnestly, I wouldn't be surprised if it's real


I'm pretty sure it's real


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 16, 2018)

drenal said:


> I'm pretty sure it's real


Even if it's true, I'd still won't be surprised


----------



## drenal (Apr 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Even if it's true, I'd still won't be surprised


They just want some skins man


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> A drifting scene from an anime with Running in the 90's.


Actually now that I think of it some more, it probably doesn't fall under fair use because adding the song didn't add anything of significant meaning


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 16, 2018)

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-43783521


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 16, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Actually now that I think of it some more, it probably doesn't fall under fair use because adding the song didn't add anything of significant meaning


You can't really flag only one video for Running in the 90s, considering how there are THOUSANDS that do it. It sounds more like it was flagged for the anime depicted instead as the studio apparently has some weird legislation on a couple of it's series...


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 120576


What anime is that?


My CTRL+V


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 16, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> What anime is that?


https://myanimelist.net/anime/10357/Jinrui_wa_Suitai_Shimashita


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2018)

Oculus


----------



## ThoD (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 17, 2018)

Fwimsmagolgamwhyattiuuvmajlikolloppeeenudsercunzaxfidynnüllßuerp


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 17, 2018)

eftudxcg.default-1523937794787


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 17, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 120612


Holy shit that’s expensive!


----------



## drenal (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2018)

[/quote]


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


"Exterminate"
Also, holy moly, I could scan this with Google Lens and copy the numbers. :o


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> "Exterminate"
> Also, holy moly, I could scan this with Google Lens and copy the numbers. :o


That'd be amazing O.O


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> That'd be amazing O.O


Would? I did it. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Maybe a better wording would've been "I was able to" instead of "I could".


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)

Google Lens


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 17, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Google Lens


you're so lazy.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)

https://www.paypal-community.com/t5...ve/Link-to-Paypal-shipping-labels/td-p/136052


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2018)

"Gravity gets very weird when skirts are involved."


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)

800x480


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2018)

Magic Skirt

The odd local laws of physics which apply to a (super)heroine's Dangerously Short Skirt which cause it to always cover everything regardless of what ridiculous things she may be doing, like falling legs first or hanging upside down. Note that the skirt always conceals the girl's modesty from the audience's point of view (onscreen characters may be clearly in position to get an eyeful) and thus acts as a form of censorship. In Japan it is known as an "iron skirt" due to its uncompromising and impenetrable defense.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 17, 2018)

380044490704158730


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 17, 2018)

Edit: mayve shouldn't post that.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Magic Skirt
> 
> The odd local laws of physics which apply to a (super)heroine's Dangerously Short Skirt which cause it to always cover everything regardless of what ridiculous things she may be doing, like falling legs first or hanging upside down. Note that the skirt always conceals the girl's modesty from the audience's point of view (onscreen characters may be clearly in position to get an eyeful) and thus acts as a form of censorship. In Japan it is known as an "iron skirt" due to its uncompromising and impenetrable defense.


aaaand... there we go
the 6000th message goes for the OP
congratz


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/ALAZCO-Heavy..._QL65&qid=1523927865&ref_=mp_s_a_1_17&sr=8-17


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> aaaand... there we go
> the 6000th message goes for the OP
> congratz


And it's about skirts, too!


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 18, 2018)

Wendigo;4403455 said:
			
		

> Battletruck (aka Warlords of the 21st Century) (1982)



Poster art's better than the actual movie, sadly.

I was quoting a post from another forum.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2018)

Nendoroid No. 852 (if someone gets this for me I will love you for ever, Uwu)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2018)

http://cjsf.ca/contents/bitcouver


----------



## drenal (Apr 18, 2018)

https://www.rockstargames.com/newsw...espucci-Job-Plus-3-New-Vehicles-Now-Available


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2018)

わかりません


----------



## Seriel (Apr 18, 2018)

https://pastebin.com/ZHwXWSEd


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Shaffy (Apr 18, 2018)

ask "SURE?"

lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 18, 2018)

Shaffy said:


> ask "SURE?"
> 
> lol


???


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2018)

*Company of Heroes 2*


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2018)

S̴͚̙͖̫͡a҉̨̣̹̯̬ͅv̷͓͇̟͈̻̗͠e͍̥͟ ͖̮̣̳̙͙͕̕ú̵̹͞s̨̲̜͔̤̣̭


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 19, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> S̴͚̙͖̫͡a҉̨̣̹̯̬ͅv̷͓͇̟͈̻̗͠e͍̥͟ ͖̮̣̳̙͙͕̕ú̵̹͞s̨̲̜͔̤̣̭


no


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## jimmyj (Apr 19, 2018)

buddhism


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2018)

MS9282


----------



## Owenge (Apr 19, 2018)

( ͠° ͟ʖ ͠°)


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 19, 2018)

https://www.costco.com/Lenovo-Flex-...tra-HD---Active-Stylus.product.100369299.html


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 19, 2018)

It's hentai.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 19, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> It's hentai.


*OH*


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 19, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> *OH*


Yeah.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Yeah.


lmao, I thought you pasted "It's hentai" 
Not literal Hentai xD


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 19, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> https://www.costco.com/Lenovo-Flex-...tra-HD---Active-Stylus.product.100369299.html


no wonder why the GPU is written smaller than the rest, its a piece of crap, even brand new


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 19, 2018)

Exit
*Topic 11: Reasoning in Geometry: Review Homework*

Question of 24


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 19, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> lmao, I thought you pasted "It's hentai"
> Not literal Hentai xD


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> no wonder why the GPU is written smaller than the rest, its a piece of crap, even brand new


Lol yeah. It's the best laptop I could find that had the stiuf I wanted

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just hoping it can run dolphin tbh. Not gonna do much else in terms of gaming


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2018)

re·spon·so·ri·al


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2018)

t Cinch Gaming (Don't look it up, it tried to give me a virus)


----------



## Blue (Apr 19, 2018)

Which perm node is needed to view ``Block Owner:`` in F3 with SpongeForge?


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 19, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> t Cinch Gaming (Don't look it up, it tried to give me a virus)


*Immediately Google's it*


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> *Immediately Google's it*


Have fun


~My Ctrl+V~


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 19, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/dynamic/what-are-sponsored-posts.95/


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2018)

file:///C:/Users/deber/Downloads/English%2010,%201st%20Qtr%20Test%20on%20Animal%20Farm,%2017A.pdf


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 20, 2018)

ugandan knuckles x anthro tide pod porn


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 20, 2018)

Does Fusion run on linux?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 20, 2018)

http://www.webtoons.com/en/challenge/everywhere-nowhere/list?title_no=168881


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 20, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152832962103


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Apr 21, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> ugandan knuckles x anthro tide pod porn


What the fuck?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 21, 2018)

Seriously, if you feel suicidal...tell *somebody.* ideally your parents. Hell, even I can help you more than if you don’t tell anyone. People can help you. Seriously.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> What the fuck?


From GBAtemp IRC. Check the topic description, I want to see it lol


----------



## ThoD (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


okay, but sometimes you really got to wash it, if something spilled on it

~CTRL+V~
Planetary Annihilation: TITANS

Endless Space - Collection


----------



## ThoD (Apr 21, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> okay, but sometimes you really got to wash it, if something spilled on it
> 
> ~CTRL+V~
> Planetary Annihilation: TITANS
> ...


You should NEVER use soap of any kind on electronics though and same goes for the kind of scrub depicted, as soap causes salts and other unwanted stuff to build up and the scrub can irreparably scratch the pin connectors or the board circuits.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


> You should NEVER use soap of any kind on electronics though and same goes for the kind of scrub depicted, as soap causes salts and other unwanted stuff to build up and the scrub can irreparably scratch the pin connectors or the board circuits.


Then Just water?

I had to use a damp cloth on a wii mobo, because it was disgusting and sticky.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


>





DeoNaught said:


> okay, but sometimes you really got to wash it, if something spilled on it
> 
> ~CTRL+V~
> Planetary Annihilation: TITANS
> ...


Actually, I think washing it that way is not damageable as long as you dont plug it before it's dryed
Am I right?


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/Fxreal3


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

Lets begin the 304th page with this



Spoiler



I've got nothing to say


----------



## ThoD (Apr 21, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Then Just water?
> 
> I had to use a damp cloth on a wii mobo, because it was disgusting and sticky.





Noctosphere said:


> Actually, I think washing it that way is not damageable as long as you dont plug it before it's dryed
> Am I right?


Water is perfectly fine, you can even literally just douse it with a hose at high pressure and it's fine as long as you don't use it before it's completely dry. Soap can build up salts and other things that may cover pins or cause bad contact/short circuit. Again, just literally hose it if you want and dry it when it's too dirty

My Ctrl+V:
http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/MHGen:_Hunters_Hub_Key_Quests


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


geez


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 21, 2018)

NEW YORK (CBS News) – Tim Bergling, the Swedish DJ and electronic dance music (EDM) producer known as Avicii, was found dead Friday in Muscat, Oman, his publicist Diana Baron said in a statement. He was 28.

The statement said, “It is with profound sorrow that we announce the loss of Tim Bergling, also known as Avicii. He was found dead in Muscat, Oman this Friday afternoon local time, April 20th. The family is devastated and we ask everyone to please respect their need for privacy in this difficult time. No further statements will be given.”


----------



## Seriel (Apr 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> geez


jizzz*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 21, 2018)

content://media/external/file/110124


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

Seriel said:


> jizzz*


jeezz...
jesus


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 22, 2018)

aggretsuko.s01e05.720p.web.x264-strife


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 22, 2018)

I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad
I got sunshine in a bag
I'm useless but not for long
The future is coming on


----------



## ThoD (Apr 22, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad
> I got sunshine in a bag
> I'm useless but not for long
> The future is coming on


Favorite Gorillaz song

My Ctrl+V:


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 22, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 121025


which post have you reported?
link?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> which post have you reported?
> link?


>Report Member


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 22, 2018)

https://github.com/DogeSSBM/DogeBawx/tree/Dev


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 23, 2018)

E:\>del /s /q /f /a ._* && del /s /q /f /a .DS_STORE
Deleted file - E:\._boot.elf
Deleted file - E:\._apps
Deleted file - E:\._riivolution
Deleted file - E:\._feeds.xml
Deleted file - E:\apps\._hackmii_installer_v1.2
Deleted file - E:\apps\._homebrew_browser
Deleted file - E:\apps\._wiilauncher
Deleted file - E:\apps\._priiloader
Deleted file - E:\apps\._WiiXploerr
Deleted file - E:\apps\._WiiModLite
Deleted file - E:\apps\._rssmii
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._boot.elf
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._bootmini.elf
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._CREDITS.txt
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._LICENSE.txt
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._licenses
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._README-BootMii.txt
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._README-HBC.txt
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._README.txt
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\._wiiload
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\licenses\._APACHE-2.0.txt
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\wiiload\._lin32
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\wiiload\._osx
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\wiiload\._wiiload.tar.gz
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\wiiload\._win32
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\wiiload\lin32\._wiiload
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\wiiload\osx\._wiiload
Deleted file - E:\apps\hackmii_installer_v1.2\wiiload\win32\._wiiload.exe
Deleted file - E:\apps\homebrew_browser\._boot.dol
Deleted file - E:\apps\homebrew_browser\._icon.png
Deleted file - E:\apps\homebrew_browser\._loop.mod
Deleted file - E:\apps\homebrew_browser\._meta.xml
Deleted file - E:\apps\homebrew_browser\._settings.xml
Deleted file - E:\apps\WiiModLite\._boot.dol
Deleted file - E:\apps\WiiModLite\._database.txt
Deleted file - E:\apps\WiiModLite\._icon.png
Deleted file - E:\apps\WiiModLite\._meta.xml
Deleted file - E:\apps\WiiModLite\._wiimod.txt
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\._.svn
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\._boot.dol
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\._icon.png
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\._meta.xml
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\._all-wcprops
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\._entries
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\._prop-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\._props
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\._text-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\._tmp
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\prop-base\._boot.dol.svn-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\prop-base\._icon.png.svn-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\props\._rssmii.dol.svn-work
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\text-base\._boot.dol.svn-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\text-base\._icon.png.svn-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\text-base\._meta.xml.svn-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\tmp\._prop-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\tmp\._props
Deleted file - E:\apps\rssmii\.svn\tmp\._text-base
Deleted file - E:\apps\wiilauncher\._boot.dol
Deleted file - E:\apps\wiilauncher\._icon.png
Deleted file - E:\apps\wiilauncher\._meta.xml
Deleted file - E:\apps\priiloader\._boot.dol
Deleted file - E:\apps\priiloader\._icon.png
Deleted file - E:\apps\priiloader\._meta.xml
Deleted file - E:\apps\WiiXploerr\._boot.dol
Deleted file - E:\apps\WiiXploerr\._icon.png
Deleted file - E:\apps\WiiXploerr\._meta.xml
Deleted file - E:\riivolution\._config
Deleted file - E:\riivolution\._NewerSMBW.xml
Deleted file - E:\wad\._Everybody Votes Channel - RiiConnect24 (USA).wad
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\._501
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\._d2x-cios-installer
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\._nwc24msg 14.48.02.cfg
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\._boot.dol
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\._ciosmaps.xml
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\._icon.png
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\._meta.xml
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\._v10
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\._beta52
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\._beta53
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\._Changelog.txt
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\._ciosmaps.xml
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\._d2x-v10-beta52
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\._ReadMe.txt
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._d2x-beta.bat
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._DIPP.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._EHCI.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._ES.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._FAT.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._FFSP.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._MLOAD.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._SDHC.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta52\d2x-v10-beta52\._USBS.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\._Changelog.txt
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\._ciosmaps.xml
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\._d2x-v10-beta53-alt
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\._ReadMe.txt
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\d2x-v10-beta53-alt\._d2x-beta.bat
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\d2x-v10-beta53-alt\._DIPP.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\d2x-v10-beta53-alt\._EHCI.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\d2x-v10-beta53-alt\._ES.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\d2x-v10-beta53-alt\._FFSP.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\d2x-v10-beta53-alt\._MLOAD.app
Deleted file - E:\.Trashes\501\d2x-cios-installer\v10\beta53\d2x-v10-beta53-alt\._USBS.app
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Dig My Grave.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 I Palindrome I.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 She's Actual Size.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 My Evil Twin.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 Mammal.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 The Statue Got Me High.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 Spider.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._08 The Guitar (The Lion Sleeps Tonight).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 Dinner Bell.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 Narrow Your Eyes.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 Hall Of Heads.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 Which Describes How You're Feeling.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 See The Constellation.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._14 If I Wasn't Shy.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._15 Turn Around.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._16 Hypnotist Of Ladies.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._17 Catching On Fire.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._18 Fingertips (Banjo).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._19 I Hear The Wind Blow.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._20 Hey Now Everybody.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._21 Who Is That Standing At My Window_.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._22 I Found A New Friend.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._23 Wreck My Car.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._24 Aren't You The Guy_.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._25 Please Pass The Milk.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._26 Leave Me Alone.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._27 Who's Knocking On The Wall_.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._28 All Alone By Myself.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._29 What's That Blue Thing Doing Here_.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._30 Something Grabbed A Hold Of My Hand.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._31 I Don't Understand You.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._32 I Heard A Sound.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._33 Mysterious Whisper.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._34 The Day That Love Came To Play.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._35 I'm Having A Heart Attack.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._36 Fingertips (Reprise).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._37 I Walk Along Darkened Corridors.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._38 Space Suit.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-01 Birdhouse In Your Soul.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-02 Ana Ng.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-03 Don't Let's Start.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-04 Boss Of Me (Theme From Malcolm In The Middle).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-05 Older.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-06 Istanbul (Not Constantinople).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-07 Doctor Worm.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-08 The Guitar.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-09 Dr Evil (From Austin Powers_ The Spy Who Shagged Me).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-10 New York City.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-11 Particle Man.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-12 Cyclops Rock.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-13 Minimum Wage.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-14 Man, It's So Loud In Here.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-15 We're The Replacements.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-16 Why Does The Sun Shine_ (The Sun Is A Mass Of Incandescent Gas) (Live).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-17 Your Racist Friend.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-18 Bangs.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-19 Snail Shell.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-20 Twisting.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-21 Another First Kiss.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-22 They'll Need A Crane.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-23 The Statue Got Me High.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-24 (She Was) A Hotel Detective.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-25 Put Your Hand Inside The Puppet Head.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._1-26 I Palindrome I.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Till My Head Falls Off.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 How Can I Sing Like A Girl_.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 Exquisite Dead Guy.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 Metal Detector.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 New York City.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 Your Own Worst Enemy.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 Spiralling Shape.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 James K. Polk.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 Pet Name.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 I Can Hear You.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 Bells Are Ringing.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Theme From Flood.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Birdhouse In Your Soul.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 Lucky Ball And Chain.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 Istanbul (Not Constantinople).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 Dead.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 Your Racist Friend.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 Particle Man.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._08 Twisting.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 We Want A Rock.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 Someone Keeps Moving My Chair.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 Hearing Aid.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 Minimum Wage.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 Letterbox.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._14 Whistling In The Dark.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._15 Hot Cha.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._16 Women And Men.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._17 Sapphire Bullets Of Love.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._18 They Might Be Giants.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Science Is Real.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Meet the Elements.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 I Am a Paleontologist.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 The Bloodmobile.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 Electric Car.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 My Brother the Ape.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 What Is a Shooting Star_.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._08 How Many Planets_.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 Why Does the Sun Shine_.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 Why Does the Sun Really Shine_.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 Roy G. Biv.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 Put It to the Test.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 Photosynthesis.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._14 Cells.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._15 Speed and Velocity.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._16 Computer Assisted Design.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._17 Solid Liquid Gas.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._18 Here Comes Science.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._19 The Ballad of Davy Crockett (in Outer Space).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Subliminal.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Snail Shell.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 Sleeping In The Flowers.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 Unrelated Thing.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 AKA Driver.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 I Should Be Allowed To Think.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 Extra Savoir-Faire.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._08 Why Must I Be Sad_.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 Spy.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 O, Do Not Forsake Me.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 No One Knows My Plan.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 Dirt Bike.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 Destination Moon.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._14 A Self Called Nowhere.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._15 Meet James Ensor.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._16 Thermostat.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._17 Window.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._18 Out Of Jail.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._19 Stomp Box.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._20 The End Of The Tour.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Bangs.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Cyclops Rock.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 Man, It's So Loud In Here.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 Mr Xcitement.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 Another First Kiss.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 I've Got A Fang.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 Hovering Sombrero.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._08 Yeh Yeh.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 Hopeless Bleak Dispair.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 Drink!.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 My Man.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 Older.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 Mink Car.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._14 Wicked Little Critta.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._15 Finished With Lies.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._16 She Thinks She's Edith Head.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._17 Working Undercover For The Man.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Hey, Mr. DJ, I Thought You Said We Had A Deal.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Lady Is A Tramp.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 Birds Fly.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 The World's Address [Joshua Fried Re-Mix].mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 Nightgown Of The Sullen Moon.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 I'll Sink Manhattan.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 It's Not My Birthday.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._08 Hello Radio.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 Mr. Klaw.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 Kiss Me, Son Of God [Alternate Version].mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 The Biggest One.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 For Science.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 13.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._15 The Famous Polka.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._16 When It Rains It Snows.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._18 Don't Let's Start [Single Mix].mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Rest Awhile.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Truth In Your Words.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 On The Drag.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 All Alone.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 Down To The Bottom Of The Sea.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 I'm Sick (Of This American Life).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 Words Are Like [Demo].mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._08 I Am A Human Head.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 Oranges.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 Empty Bottom Blues.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 They Got Lost.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 Reprehensible.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 Rat Patrol.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._14 The Army's Tired Now.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._15 Certain People I Could Name.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._16 Theme To McSweeney's.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._17 Dollar For Dollar.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._18 Mosh Momken Abadon.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._19 Token Back To Brooklyn.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._20 Disappointing Show.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._21 Oranges Testimonial.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Everything Right Is Wrong Again.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Put Your Hand Inside The Puppet Head.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 Number Three.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 Don't Let's Start.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._05 Hide Away Folk Family.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._06 32 Footsteps.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._07 Toddler Hiway.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._08 Rabid Child.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._09 Nothing's Gonna Change My Clothes.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._10 (She Was A) Hotel Detective.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._11 She's An Angel.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._12 Youth Culture Killed My Dog.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._13 Boat Of Car.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._14 Absolutely Bill's Mood.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._15 Chess Piece Face.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._16 I Hope That I Get Old Before I Die.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._17 Alienation's For The Rich.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._18 The Day.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._19 Rhythm Section Want Ad.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._01 Why Does The Sun Shine_ (The Sun Is A Mass Of Incandecent Gas).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._02 Jessica.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 Whirlpool.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._04 Spy.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._01 Give Life Back to Music.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._02 The Game of Love.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._03 Giorgio by Moroder.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._04 Within.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._05 Instant Crush (feat. Julian Casablancas).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._06 Lose Yourself to Dance (feat. Pharrell Williams).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._07 Touch (feat. Paul Williams).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._08 Get Lucky (feat. Pharrell Williams).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._09 Beyond.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._10 Motherboard.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._11 Fragments of Time (feat. Todd Edwards).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._12 Doin' It Right (feat. Panda Bear).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._13 Contact.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._01 Overture.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._02 The Grid.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._03 The Son Of Flynn.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._04 Recognizer.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._05 Armory.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._06 Arena.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._07 Rinzler.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._08 The Game Has Changed.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._09 Outlands.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._10 Adagio For Tron.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._11 Nocturne.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._12 End Of Line.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._13 Derezzed.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._14 Fall.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._15 Solar Sailer.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._16 Rectifier.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._17 Disc Wars.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._18 C.L.U..mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._19 Arrival.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._20 Flynn Lives.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._21 Tron Legacy (End Titles).mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._22 Finale.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\Daft Punk\._Random Access Memories - iTunes LP (v2.0).itlp
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._01 Walk Away.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._02 Worker's Song.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._03 The Outcast.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._04 Black Velvet Band.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._05 Gonna Be a Blackout Tonight.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._06 World Full of Hate.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._07 Buried Alive.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._08 Dirty Glass.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._09 Fields of Athenry.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._10 Bastards On Parade.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._11 As One.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._12 This Is Your Life.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._13 Time to Go.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._14 Kiss Me I'm #[email protected]'faced.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._01 Famous for Nothing.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._02 God Willing.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._03 The State of Massachusetts.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._04 Tomorrow's Industry.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._05 Echoes On 'A.' Street.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._06 Vices and Virtues.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._07 Surrender.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._08 (F)lannigan's Ball.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._09 I'll Begin Again.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._10 Fairmount Hill.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._11 Loyal to No One.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._12 Shattered.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._13 Rude Awakenings.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._14 Johnny, I Hardly Knew Ya.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._15 Never Forget.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._01 Rose Tattoo (feat. Bruce Springsteen).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._02 Don't Tear Us Apart (Live Acoustic, Las Vegas, 4_19_2013).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._03 Jimmy Collins's Wake (Live Acoustic, Las Vegas, 4_19_2013).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._01 The Boys Are Back.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._02 Prisoner's Song.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._03 Rose Tattoo.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._04 Burn.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._05 Jimmy Collins' Wake.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._06 The Season's Upon Us.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._07 The Battle Rages On.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._08 Don't Tear Us Apart.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._09 My Hero.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._10 Out On the Town.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._11 Out of Our Heads.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._12 End of the Night.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._01 Your Spirit's Alive.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._02 The Warrior's Code.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._03 Captain Kelly's Kitchen.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._04 The Walking Dead.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._05 Sunshine Highway.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._06 Wicked Sensitive Crew.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._07 The Burden.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._08 Citizen C.I.A..m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._09 The Green Fields of France (No Man's Land).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._10 Take It and Run.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._11 I'm Shipping Up to Boston.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._12 The Auld Triangle.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._13 Last Letter Home.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._14 Tessie (Bonus Track).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._01 The Lonesome Boatman.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._02 Rebels with a Cause.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._03 Blood.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._04 Sandlot.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._05 First Class Loser.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._06 Paying My Way.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._07 I Had a Hat.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._08 Kicked to the Curb.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._09 You'll Never Walk Alone.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._10 4-15-13.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\DM\._11 Until the Next Time.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-01 Born On the Bayou (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-02 Green River (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-03 Lodi (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-04 Commotion (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-05 Who'll Stop the Rain (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-06 Suzie Q (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-07 Hey Tonight (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-08 Long As I Can See the Light (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-09 Down On the Corner (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-10 Lookin Out My Back Door (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-11 Cotton Fields (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-12 Tombstone Shadow (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-01 I Heard It Through the Grapevine (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-02 Midnight Special (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-03 Bad Moon Rising (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-04 Proud Mary (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-05 I Put a Spell On You (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-06 Fortunate Son (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-07 Have You Ever Seen the Rain (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-08 Travelin Band (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-09 Run Through the Jungle (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-10 Up Around the Bend (Live).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._01 Susie Q.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._02 I Put A Spell On You.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._03 Proud Mary.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._04 Bad Moon Rising.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._05 Lodi.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._06 Green River.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._07 Commotion.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._08 Down On The Corner.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._09 Fortunate Son.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._10 Travelin' Band.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._12 Up Around The Bend.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._13 Run Through The Jungle.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._14 Lookin' Out My Back Door.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._15 Long As I Can See The Light.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._16 I Heard It Through The Grapevine.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._17 Have You Ever Seen The Rain_.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._18 Hey Tonight.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._19 Sweet Hitch-Hiker.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._20 Someday Never Comes.mp3
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-01 I Put a Spell On You.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-02 The Working Man.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-03 Suzie Q.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-04 Ninety-Nine and a Half.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-05 Get Down Woman.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-06 Porterville.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-07 Gloomy.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-08 Walking On the Water.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-09 Call It Pretending.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-10 Before You Accuse Me (Outtake).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-11 Ninety-Nine and a Half (Live @ the Fillmore).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._1-12 Suzie Q (Live @ the Fillmore).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._Digital Booklet - The Complete Collection (Digital Box).pdf
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-01 Born On the Bayou.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-02 Bootleg.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-03 Graveyard Train.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-04 Good Golly Miss Molly.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-05 Penthouse Pauper.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-06 Proud Mary.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-07 Keep On Chooglin'.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-08 Bootleg (Alternate Take).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-09 Born On the Bayou (Live In London).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-10 Proud Mary (Live In Stockholm).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._2-11 Crazy Otto (Live At the Fillmore).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-01 Green River.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-02 Commotion.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-03 Tombstone Shadow.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-04 Wrote a Song for Everyone.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-05 Bad Moon Rising.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-06 Lodi.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-07 Cross-Tie Walker.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-08 Sinister Purpose.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-09 The Night Time Is the Right Time.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-10 Broken Spoke Shuffle.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-11 Glory Be.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-12 Bad Moon Rising (Live In Berlin).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-13 Green River _ Suzie Q (Live In Stockholm).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._3-14 Lodi (Live In Hamburg).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-01 Down On the Corner.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-02 It Came Out of the Sky.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-03 Cotton Fields.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-04 Poorboy Shuffle.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-05 Feelin' Blue.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-06 Fortunate Son.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-07 Don't Look Now.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-08 Midnight Special.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-09 Side O' the Road.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-10 Effigy.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-11 Fortunate Son (Live In Manchester).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-12 It Came Out of the Sky (Live In Berlin).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._4-13 Down On the Corner (With Booker T.).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-01 Ramble Tamble.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-02 Before You Accuse Me.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-03 Travelin Band.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-04 Ooby Dooby.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-05 Lookin' Out My Back Door.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-06 Run Through the Jungle.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-07 Up Around the Bend.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-08 My Baby Left Me.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-09 Who'll Stop the Rain.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-10 I Heard It Through the Grapevine.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-11 Long As I Can See the Light.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-12 Travelin' Band (Remake Take).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-13 Up Around the Bend (Live In Amsterdam).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._5-14 Born On the Bayou (With Booker T.).m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-01 Pagan Baby.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-02 Sailor's Lament.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-03 Chameleon.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-04 Have You Ever Seen the Rain_.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-05 (Wish I Could) Hideaway.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-06 Born to Move.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-07 Hey Tonight.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-08 It's Just a Thought.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-09 Molina.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-10 Rude Awakening #2.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-11 45 Revolutions Per Minute Pt. 1.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-12 45 Revolutions Per Minute Pt. 2.m4a
Deleted file - E:\Music\CCR\._6-13 Hey Tonight (Live In Hamburg).m4a
Could Not Find E:\.DS_STORE


----------



## ThoD (Apr 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Deleted file - E:\Music\TMBG\._03 How Can I Sing Like A Girl_.mp3


Was scrolling the page, stopped for just a moment and saw this

My Ctrl+V:


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 23, 2018)

medoli900 said:


>


What even is that?


medoli900 said:


> -Delete-


Why was that in your clipboard?


medoli900 said:


> -Delete-


Why post it again??


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> What even is that?
> 
> Why was that in your clipboard?
> 
> Why post it again??


For some reason, sometime my posts get double posted (here triple posted). I did send a report to tj_cool.

And those are trading cards. I had this on my clipboard because reasons.


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 23, 2018)

-Urgh-


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

*AShifter-Today at 8:28 PM*
i'd be a good wario


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 23, 2018)

"pulsate": false,


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 23, 2018)

437797821991878656


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 23, 2018)

Rubaeus


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 23, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirNapkin1334 said:


>


There was nothing in my clipboard, so I used a whitespace character to represent nothing.
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirNapkin1334 said:


>


Now, however, that whitespace character is in my clipboard.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## medoli900 (Apr 23, 2018)

[01:51:40 ERROR Siv's Marriage Mod] This mod failed in the GameEvents.UpdateTick event. Technical details: 
System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
   at xTile.Tiles.TileArray.set_Item(Int32 x, Int32 y, Tile value)
   at SivsSpouseRooms.ModEntry.LoadSpouseRoom() in C:\Users\Len\source\repos\SivsMarriageMod\SivsMarriageMod\ModEntry.cs:line 66
   at SivsSpouseRooms.ModEntry.Events_UpdateTick(Object sender, EventArgs e) in C:\Users\Len\source\repos\SivsMarriageMod\SivsMarriageMod\ModEntry.cs:line 31
   at StardewModdingAPI.Framework.Events.ManagedEvent.Raise() in C:\source\_Stardew\SMAPI\src\SMAPI\Framework\Events\ManagedEvent.cs:line 110


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 23, 2018)

https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/DbYx3UIU0AMcLcJ.mp4


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

https://twitter.com/fail0verflow/status/988445232445378561


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/DbYx3UIU0AMcLcJ.mp4


what the actual fuck?



DeoNaught said:


> https://twitter.com/fail0verflow/status/988445232445378561


whats that thing?
Is that a real mod thing?


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats that thing?
> Is that a real mod thing?


It's really real


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

Sathya


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Sathya


was that your post you accidentaly put in post funny picture thread?


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> was that your post you accidentaly put in post funny picture thread?


Shhh


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 23, 2018)

Hentai again...


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

LM49450


----------



## ThoD (Apr 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Hentai again...


Is it a good one at least?

PS: In case you want to retain your faith in humanity, don't open the spoiler (it's an image I copied a bit ago)...


Spoiler: My Ctrl+V


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)

I've found this while searching something to fap, lol


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 23, 2018)

sporbabl


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> sporbabl


covfefe?


my ctrl v
https://www.reddit.com/r/The100/comments/222u6c/im_not_even_a_boob_man_but/


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/tutorial-how-to-test-fusee-gelee.501846/


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 23, 2018)

Avery Faigenbaum

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

an associate professor of exercise science at the University of Massachusetts in Boston


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

*"Alexander Hamilton" *


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 24, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Is it a good one at least?


Depends on your tastes.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Depends on your tastes.


Well, I DO prefer it really twisted or at least comedy vanilla...

Incidentally... Ctrl+V:





PS: She's not licking what you think, perverts


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> covfefe?
> 
> 
> my ctrl v
> https://www.reddit.com/r/The100/comments/222u6c/im_not_even_a_boob_man_but/


what the fuck?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> what the fuck?


as I said in the other thread, I was looking for something to fap on


----------



## ThoD (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 24, 2018)

MSN
Outlook
More
Bing

NBCNews.com
TODAY
Nightly News
Meet the Press
Dateline
Morning Joe
Hardball
Ed
Maddow
The Last Word
msnbc


Home
US
World
Politics
Business
Sports
Entertainment
Health
Tech
Science
Travel
Local
Weather
Going for the Pros on 
*Pushing too hard too young*
*Take away the fun factor in sports and kids can burn out*


*Below:*


x
*Jump to discusscomments below*
 Discuss
 

 Related

?
Advertise




F.Birchman / MSNBC.com





By Jacqueline StensonMSNBC contributor
msnbc.com
updated 4/29/2004 11:23:55 AM ET

Print
Font:
Intense training schedules. Pressure to win and be the best. Painful injuries. Given all these factors, it’s not surprising that some athletes simply burn out on their sport. But what is shocking to many in the field are the young ages at which this is increasingly happening -- sometimes as early as 9 or 10.

The scenario often goes something like this: Eager to nurture the next A-Rod or Michelle Kwan, parents enroll their 5- or 6-year-olds in a competitive sports league or program. Over the next few years, training intensifies and expands to the off-season, making practice essentially year-round. Youngsters may join more than one league or a traveling team. They may have to sacrifice other interests and give up most of the down time that allows them to just be kids.

Soon the stakes get higher because many parents and coaches play to win. Winning means recognition and that could lead to lucrative opportunities -– high school championships then college scholarships and perhaps a shot at the pros.

“Kids sports have become much more competitive,” says Dr. Jordan Metzl, medical director of the Sports Medicine Institute for Young Athletes at the Hospital for Special Surgery in New York City.

“And in general, high-level competition for young kids is not a great thing,” says Metzl, co-author of “The Young Athlete: A Sports Doctor’s Complete Guide for Parents.”

With more kids than ever in organized sports, an estimated 30 million of them up through high school, Metzl and other experts in sports medicine and youth athletics say they are increasingly concerned about the pressures put on some children to excel. Not only are these youngsters at risk for emotional burnout, they may also develop injuries that plague them for a lifetime. Some will turn to steroids or other performance-enhancing substances to try to gain an edge. And some may give up on sports -– and exercise -- altogether.

*'It's not fun anymore'* 
Kids with a strong internal drive may thrive on the competition. But the pressure can be too much for others, particularly grade-schoolers who aren't as equipped to deal with the stress as older athletes.

Advertise


And the goals of sports for young kids can differ dramatically from those of their parents and coaches, says youth fitness researcher Avery Faigenbaum, an associate professor of exercise science at the University of Massachusetts in Boston.

“Most children would rather play on a losing team than sit on the bench of a winning team,” he says.

When Faigenbaum asks kids who've quit why they're no longer interested in sports, their typical response: "It's not fun anymore." They wanted to have a good time, make friends and learn something new, he says. But make the game all about hard-core training and the final score, and many kids will sideline themselves.

“They’re getting turned off of sports at a young age -– and that’s a sad tale,” says Faigenbaum.


Don't miss these Health stories



Splash NewsMore women opting for preventive mastectomy - but should they be?
Rates of women who are opting for preventive mastectomies, such as Angeline Jolie, have increased by an estimated 50 percent in recent years, experts say. But many doctors are puzzled because the operation doesn't carry a 100 percent guarantee, it's major surgery -- and women have other options, from a once-a-day pill to careful monitoring.


Larry Page's damaged vocal cords: Treatment comes with trade-offs
Report questioning salt guidelines riles heart experts
CDC: 2012 was deadliest year for West Nile in US
What stresses moms most? Themselves, survey says

There’s ample evidence that sports participation can have important benefits for kids, including improved physical health and emotional well-being. Hopefully, they’ll also learn life lessons in teamwork, discipline, leadership and time management. But kids can't profit from these benefits if they're quitting sports early on.

*A new ball game *
While parents may have spent much of their early childhoods riding bikes around the neighborhood, playing pick-up games of baseball or basketball with the local kids and maybe joining Little League, today’s youngsters often fall into two disparate groups: those who sit inside playing video games and those who participate in organized competitive sports like soccer, ice hockey and basketball.

A big difference today is that kids involved in sports play harder and younger than ever, says Steve Marshall, an assistant professor of epidemiology and orthopedics at the Injury Prevention Research Center at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. And with dreams of college scholarships and multi-million dollar professional contracts, the competition can get out of hand, he says.

“Youth sports have become about more than kids having fun," says Marshall. "Frankly it’s beginning to get out of control. It’s almost a national obsession.”

Certainly coaches who treat young athletes like military recruits can be a big problem. So can athletes who take the game too seriously and play when they’re injured or, as they enter the teen years, turn to performance-enhancing substances that they hear of their idols in the big leagues using.

*Parents the prime culprits *
But experts in the field mostly point to parents as the prime culprits in promoting a competition-crazed environment in youth sports.

"Parents tend to think everyone’s going to the Olympics,” says Patrick Mediate, a physical education teacher and coordinator of the strength and conditioning program at Greenwich High School in Greenwich, Conn.

Of course, many parents are a positive force, supporting their children and making sports participation possible by taking the time to drive kids to and from practice and games. But parents who live vicariously through their children can be problematic, experts say. It's one thing for kids to dream of Olympic gold medals or Super Bowl rings and to work toward those goals. But it's another matter if parents are pushing their kids to do something they don't want or pressuring them to succeed in a way that’s hurtful.

Advertise
Marilyn Enmark, a youth soccer coach in Detroit, says she’s seen her share of overbearing parents.

Recently, one of her players, a 7-year-old boy, hit the boards during an indoor game and was holding his head. His father, a former soccer player himself, went over to the boy but rather than asking him how he was feeling, scolded him for playing poorly. A week later, his mother called him over after a play and she, too, sharply criticized him. “He was sobbing,” Enmark says.

Parents -- and coaches -- who push too hard too young, particularly when they emphasize winning above all else, can easily wipe out a child’s motivation to play, says Dr. Henry Goitz, chief of sports medicine at the Medical College of Ohio in Toledo.

“They may be preventing the next Michael Jordan from coming to be,” says Goitz, a team physician for the Toledo high schools and a former team doctor for the Detroit Lions. “They can take the heart out of a kid.”

But not all pushing is bad, says Michael Bergeron, an assistant professor of pediatrics at the Medical College of Georgia in Augusta. He acknowledges, however, that there's no good answer on where to draw the line.

“You need to know your child,” he says. If kids truly hate a sport, then let them quit. But maybe they just need some encouragement. Some 19- or 20-year-olds may wish their parents had pushed them more to stick with sports when they were younger rather than giving up, he adds.

*Injury toll *
Aside from the psychological pressures that young athletes may experience from intense training and competition, physical complaints are a growing concern, sports medicine specialists say.

One of the most comprehensive surveys to date, by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, found that from 1997 to 1999 sports and recreation-related injuries were more common nationwide than injuries from traffic accidents. Americans ages 5 to 24 were most likely to be treated for sports-related injuries by health professionals. Kids 5 to 14 had the highest injury rates of all -– 59.3 episodes per 1,000 people. That’s slightly higher than the rate for people 15 to 24 (56.4 per 1,000) but substantially greater than the rates for those 25 to 44 (21 per 1,000) and 45 and up (6.2 per 1,000).

A fifth of kids lost one or more school days a year because of their complaints. Strains and sprains accounted for the most injuries overall, followed by fractures. Among kids 5 to 14, bicycling was associated with the most injuries, followed by basketball, football, playground equipment and baseball or softball. In those 15 to 24, basketball and football were linked to the most injuries.

Greater sports participation, particularly among girls in recent decades, is one reason injuries appear to be rising, experts say. A study published last September in the Journal of the American Medical Association showed that over the last 30 years in the area around Rochester, Minn., forearm fractures, many of them resulting from sports and recreation activities, increased 56 percent in girls and 32 percent in boys, mostly among kids in the preteen and early teen years. Also on the rise are knee injuries known as anterior cruciate ligament, or ACL, tears that are more likely to affect girls, often those who play basketball or soccer.

Another factor that contributes to sports injuries is the couch-potato culture where kids lounge around all summer watching TV, for instance, and then jump into a sport in the fall when they’re woefully out of shape. “The musculoskeletal systems of boys and girls may not be prepared for sports,” says Faigenbaum. “They’re an absolute set-up for injury.”

On the flip side, too much training can lead to overuse injuries such as "Little League elbow," which results from repetitive throws, and stress fractures.

Advertise


Metzl diagnosed a pelvic stress fracture in one 9-year-old girl who had been playing soccer two to three hours a day, five to six days a week. But in kids like her, diet could also be a contributing factor. Too much soda and not enough milk can weaken bones. So he now orders bone density tests on young athletes with curious stress fractures and tracks the kids over time.

*Early specialization questioned *
A big issue, many experts in the field say, is the push for kids to specialize in a single sport very early in life –- well before puberty.

“This has backfired in our faces,” Faigenbaum says. “It truly doesn’t work.”

Kids may hone certain skills in a particular sport with early, intense specialization, but they can also burn out emotionally and physically. And they may not necessarily be achieving the goal they or their parents hoped for -- becoming the best athlete they can be in that sport, he notes.

“When you play different sports, you use a variety of motor skills -– jumping, running, twisting –- that can transfer to a lot of sports,” Faigenbaum says. But if young kids focus on just one sport, they may not reap these benefits.

“There’s absolutely no evidence that says that if a [child] athlete plays just one sport that will guarantee success as a teen or adult,” he says, adding there’s actually more evidence that if they diversify they’ll play better. Ask most pro athletes what they were doing at age 10, he says, and most will say they were playing two to three sports, not just one.

Focusing on a single activity also puts all of a young athlete's eggs in one basket, says Metzl. If kids don’t try other sports, how do they know whether or not they might like those sports more -- or be better at them?

And even top-notch athletes can tire of their sport because of what it takes to win. At Greenwich High School, the boys' swim team program has been hugely successful, losing only one meet in the last 25 years. But just a handful of the athletes have gone on to swim in college, says Mediate.

“They have double practice sessions -- morning and night –- almost every day for 10 years,” he says. “So it does add up. It’s burnout.”

_© 2013 msnbc.com Reprints_

?

Hide more text

* Discuss:*
Discussion comments




View all comments
Leave your comment


You
* Related: Going for the Pros*
Advertise


Kids and parenting
Probiotics can prevent dangerous diarrhea
People think they're eating less than they are
Report questioning salt guidelines riles heart experts
Chris Christie's weight-loss procedure doesn't always work
Caffeinated gum raises health buzz

Top health stories
Why good athletes are good-looking, too
Too amazing to be true? Castaway's tale of survival baffles experts
Don't curse the cold: Shivering may help burn body fat
Fewer kids die in crashes but it's still too many, CDC says
Drug companies, government team up in hunt for cures

Related videos & slideshows



 Video
Coffee Shop Owner, Mom Faces Double Challenge in Flint Water Crisis



 Video
Synthetic Drugs:  the Potent New Chemicals Making Their Way Into Unsuspecting Hands



 Video
Accused Arrive for Bodrum Drowned Toddler Trial



 Video
Make-A-Wish ‘Iron Boy’ Saves Sydney from Disaster


NBCNews.comsites & shows:
TODAY
Nightly News
Meet the Press
Dateline
Morning Joe
Hardball
Ed
Maddow
The Last Word
msnbc

© 2018 NBCNews.com
About us
Help
Careers
Contact
Alerts
Feeds
Podcasts
Apps
Widgets
Stock data
Privacy policy
Terms & conditions
About our ads



AdChoices
Site map


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> MSN
> Outlook
> More
> Bing
> ...


k


----------



## TyDye (Apr 24, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/whats-your-favorite-body-part.501961/


----------



## ThoD (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2018)

"that's my neighbor, they're also having a pool party"


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2018)

http://signavatar.com


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2018)

tbh my music taste is so hard to describe like it’s literally everything except for the songs i dont like


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2018)

penis


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Smooth-Silic...rds=smooth+cast+325&psc=1&smid=A19NVE4G6SOT2C


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2018)

Response to the guy who leaked NSMBWii and got sued over it:





...WTF?


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2018)

~"Now, see, your clothes your shoes and your best friends
They ain't gonna stay the same
Your reckless years and your mistakes
I promise you, they fade away
But trust me, the one thing that nothing in this world can change
Hey, you and me will be always"~


----------



## Giodude (Apr 26, 2018)

You need a tri wing 00 screwdriver, a pro controller charger, a second microsd  card and a Linux PC with a USB 3.0 port


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2018)

eblem


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 26, 2018)

amputechture


----------



## ThoD (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Seems legit


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


>



Better believe it


----------



## ThoD (Apr 26, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Seems legit





DeoNaught said:


> Better believe it


I get stuff like it all the time


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2018)

Marshall


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 26, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Marshall


D. Teach


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 27, 2018)

https://tbuddy407.tumblr.com/post/173354580243/i-am-a-fish-an-oddly-small-and-snoft-bee


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



I still don't know how you've managed to make your youtube shitposts into an art form

Ctrl+V (yet another faith in humanity depleting image):


----------



## Seriel (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 28, 2018)

🤔 pic.twitter.com/mkrpRILbbS— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) April 28, 2018


----------



## x65943 (Apr 28, 2018)

They... They come at night... every year when the carnival approaches... They come riding in a bright, shining ball. A whole lot of them come down... And then... They come to the barn...Romani


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 29, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 121714


I don't even know where to begin...

Ctrl+V:


----------



## drenal (Apr 29, 2018)

https://www.change.org/p/epic-games...tm_campaign=share_petition&utm_term=triggered


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 29, 2018)

...well okay then, if you insist.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Don't wear what?


----------



## ThoD (Apr 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Don't wear what?


Imagine the answer yourself considering it's an anime that sexualizes kindergarden with sexual jokes at almost every piece of dialogue


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Imagine the answer yourself considering it's an anime that sexualizes kindergarden with sexual jokes at almost every piece of dialogue


..._Oh._


----------



## ThoD (Apr 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> ..._Oh._


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodomo_no_Jikan (Good watch)


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2018)

ThoD said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodomo_no_Jikan (Good watch)


I think I started watching it sometime in the past, but couldn't take more than a couple of episodes.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I think I started watching it sometime in the past, but couldn't take more than a couple of episodes.


I know what you mean, I've dropped it 9 times in the past and it's just 12 episodes Tough it out until the end and it's a pretty good one overall!

By the way, in case it motivates you more, the voice actress for the pervy girl is actually the same one that did Araragi's sister in Monogatari, Mitty In Made in Abyss, etc., just some trivia there


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2018)

>Manually detectedAre they seriously claiming all the videos, which are well within fair use by the way, and fucking over everyone who made a door hole joke? pic.twitter.com/X6hGEgXpBF— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) April 30, 2018


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I still don't know how you've managed to make your youtube shitposts into an art form
> 
> Ctrl+V (yet another faith in humanity depleting image):
> View attachment 121644


That hurts, I've taken those out, my first thought was not an ax .-.

MY CTRL+V
https://www.rosecoloredgaming.com/wiggy-how-to-and-restoration-guides-3-casting-parts/


----------



## Stwert (Apr 30, 2018)

Actually, I’ve just deleted what I had.... I would have got banned as quick as you could say, I didn’t even know those swear words existed.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)

I love this song lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 30, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> I love this song lol




I love this song lol


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Apr 30, 2018)

245847534


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 30, 2018)

PS: Yes, the meme is coming back...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 30, 2018)

content://media/external/file/111163


----------



## JustANoob;) (May 1, 2018)

./opt/arduino-builder/arduino-builder -compile -core-api-version 10611 -build-path /tmp/762659025/build -hardware opt/arduino-builder/hardware -hardware ./opt/cores -tools opt/arduino-builder/tools -tools ./opt/tools -built-in-libraries opt/libraries/latest -libraries /tmp/762659025/pinned -libraries /tmp/762659025/custom -fqbn arduino:avr:uno -build-cache /tmp -logger humantags -verbose=false /tmp/762659025/sketch_apr28a

Sketch uses 2106 bytes (6%) of program storage space. Maximum is 32256 bytes.

Global variables use 81 bytes (3%) of dynamic memory, leaving 1967 bytes for local variables. Maximum is 2048 bytes.


----------



## ThoD (May 1, 2018)

PS: Told you the meme is back, there's a board on a hentai forum that revived this


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2018)

It gets worse the more you look at it.


----------



## ThoD (May 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> It gets worse the more you look at it.


Google translated fantranslation?

At least it's not the actual original dialogue...


----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2018)

https://ibb.co/eUKWin


----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2018)

Titanica said:


> https://ibb.co/eUKWin


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 121959


It's not bait lol. It's what I had in my Clipboard


----------



## WaluigiMan (May 1, 2018)

*here you go  *btw waluigi for smash 5


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2018)

WaluigiMan said:


> *here you go  *btw waluigi for smash 5


wasnt he in previous one?


----------



## WaluigiMan (May 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wasnt he in previous one?


nope only as assist trophy


----------



## smileyhead (May 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wasnt he in previous one?


He's only ever been trophies and assist trophies.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2018)

WaluigiMan said:


> nope only as assist trophy


Expecting a Control V?

TOO BAD! WALUIGI TIME.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2018)

WaluigiMan said:


> nope only as assist trophy





smileyhead said:


> He's only ever been trophies and assist trophies.


if you say so...
Because I remember Wario being a villain in Brawl campaign


----------



## WaluigiMan (May 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> if you say so...
> Because I remember Wario being a villain in Brawl campaign


he was and wario is playable in smash 4 and brawl


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/RDLqO8C.jpg


----------



## ThoD (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


damn, i cant imagine how low the fps must be on a gamecube


----------



## ThoD (May 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> damn, i cant imagine how low the fps must be on a gamecube


GameCube just like PS2 ran at 50/60 depending on NTSC/PAL TVs, no locking framerates "because the human eye can't see 60"


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2018)

ThoD said:


> GameCube just like PS2 ran at 50/60 depending on NTSC/PAL TVs, no locking framerates "because the human eye can't see 60"


I was thinking about that actually xD
Human eyes only sees 24-25 fps


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I was thinking about that actually xD
> Human eyes only sees 24-25 fps


Don't know if you are joking, but the human eye, even untrained, can actually distinguish up to 200 frames per second with trained eyes going over well over 1000. It's even included as a proven fact in medical books for ophthalmologists.

Ctrl+V:


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2018)

t


ThoD said:


> Don't know if you are joking, but the human eye, even untrained, can actually distinguish up to 200 frames per second with trained eyes going over well over 1000. It's even included as a proven fact in medical books for ophthalmologists.
> 
> Ctrl+V:


that's slightly disconcerning


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 2, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2018)

https://www.tumblr.com/search/Drawing+people


----------



## ThoD (May 2, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2018)

https://clyp.it/bph22a0k


----------



## ivonov2002 (May 2, 2018)

I copied my password so...


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> View attachment 122010


omfg...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 2, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/367849005243170827/369311818906337280/20171016133304_1.jpg
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...7312/Screen_Shot_2017-10-13_at_2.38.46_am.png
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...3643/Screen_Shot_2017-10-13_at_2.34.16_am.png
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...0512/Screen_Shot_2017-10-12_at_1.44.22_pm.png
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/367849005243170827/370288120446320640/unknown.png
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/367849005243170827/370151288102453249/unknown.png
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/367849005243170827/370142799711961089/unknown.png


----------



## Chary (May 2, 2018)

cat


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2018)

Chary said:


> cat


???
You mean kitty?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 2, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 2, 2018)

PS: Not part of Ctrl+V, but it has to be said, what's wrong with girls these days?:/


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2018)

waluigi


----------



## smileyhead (May 2, 2018)




----------



## JustANoob;) (May 2, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 2, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 122084


A classic day in the kitchen making breakfast


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2018)

had my name in it, so no post


----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2018)

Look up stuff before you make a statement, _do research. _Your ignorance on the topic can hurt other people who are struggling with it.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 3, 2018)

ţ͜͞͏h̴̸̡͜͟e̡͡ ̛͞s̵͏͏n̴͏͢a̴͏͞ç̡̡͟k̵̨̡͘ ̵̡t͏̀͟h͟҉͠a̵͢t͏̛ ̴̀͜ś̶̢͘ḿ̧̨͜i̧̕͞҉̢l̴e͝҉͏s̡̀ ̧̛͢͠b̡̛̕͘͠a̢͢c̨̧͜k̶̴


----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2018)

pomp and preen


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (May 3, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.439474/page-311


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.439474/page-311


Fake and gay


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 3, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


I once had an issue where the ETA always read "999h"


----------



## ThoD (May 3, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I once had an issue where the ETA always read "999h"


My sister's netbook had a different problem. It would run out of battery randomly within 8-30 mins, so we always left it with the power adaptor connected, ended up overcharging and frying the battery, but instead of it going out, it would charge to 100%, then stay there until it was about to run out and it would go from 100% straight to like 3%. On top of that, it somehow could last 15 hours on full load... I don't know what sorcery that was, but I always encounter weird things on my portable computers (had a laptop with a broken sensor that literally counted backwards with 100% being empty and 1% being fully charged even).


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2018)

ThoD said:


> My sister's netbook had a different problem. It would run out of battery randomly within 8-30 mins, so we always left it with the power adaptor connected, ended up overcharging and frying the battery, but instead of it going out, it would charge to 100%, then stay there until it was about to run out and it would go from 100% straight to like 3%. On top of that, it somehow could last 15 hours on full load... I don't know what sorcery that was, but I always encounter weird things on my portable computers (had a laptop with a broken sensor that literally counted backwards with 100% being empty and 1% being fully charged even).


My battery is super dead, always showing 0% on sector, dead a mere second if I unplug it.

also, CTRL+V

oh, nothing, better luck next time.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2018)

b!execute b!punch @trainboy2019

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> b!execute b!punch @trainboy2019


Oh shit sorry for the ping trainboy lol


----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/proxynx.501114/


----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2018)

DAGA


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2018)

I'm enjoying the percussions now. I must have spent like 30 minutes on both that snare and the main mel instrument. lol https://clyp.it/adomzbby


----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/l1eliAV


----------



## ThoD (May 4, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Okay, but honestly I would do this in my programs.

CTRL+V
bq24311


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 4, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2018)

http://www.ti.com/product/BQ24311


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Alm (May 4, 2018)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 4, 2018)

517


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 4, 2018)

Something I've discovered today. (Yes, I've made an image to demonstrate it.) pic.twitter.com/qtPBvfgOYX— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) May 4, 2018


----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## dAVID_ (May 5, 2018)

i have nothing in my clipboard


----------



## snails1221 (May 5, 2018)

!server


----------



## DeoNaught (May 5, 2018)

Is it better to Chase after someone and a relationship, or leave them alone and possibly find someone else?


----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 5, 2018)

Seems legit, dunno why yahoo has anything to do with my _Microsoft _computer


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 5, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 5, 2018)

I put 4 packets of powder cheese into my mac instead of one



I don't respond, you know what happened to me


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2018)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> View attachment 122364


----------



## Noctosphere (May 5, 2018)

http://niceme.me/


----------



## ThoD (May 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 122353
> 
> Seems legit, dunno why yahoo has anything to do with my _Microsoft _computer


What struck me out even more is the "this pc is entitled to an update", like it's some kind of priviledge

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 122365


1F44C


----------



## Noctosphere (May 5, 2018)

ThoD said:


> What struck me out even more is the "this pc is entitled to an update", like it's some kind of priviledge
> 
> Ctrl+V:


mind blown


----------



## DeoNaught (May 6, 2018)

ThoD said:


> What struck me out even more is the "this pc is entitled to an update", like it's some kind of priviledge


White privilege, amiright?


My ctrl+V
it was a spotify playlist of me jams


----------



## DeoNaught (May 6, 2018)

NTSC


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 6, 2018)

/testtesttest


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 6, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 6, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 7, 2018)

so why would you want to wear it in at a public beach.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 7, 2018)

*200000000000*


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

OK, so I REALLY wanna help with this webcomic. I want to contribute ideas. So I decided to make a crappy (very crappy) prototype of a comic idea I have. Here's the prototype:
https://ibb.co/mPrfES

Here's the dialogue:

1:
Tempy: I can't believe I'm still around..
2:
*Noob pops outta nowhere*
Noob: Hai, I dunno how to install CFW. Please help?
3:
*More Noobs appear and run over old Tempy*
Noob: When can we run backups on Switch?
Noob: How do I run Homebrew?
Noob: My friend got banned!
Noob: Can I get free games?
Noob: I NEED HELP!
Noob: Halp, i don't get how to do this.
*Tempy looks angry*
4.
Tempy: STOP ASKING ME, I DON'T KNOW!!

Yeah, I know that this isn't the funniest joke and my prototype is probably the worst thing in existence, but I really want to help with the comic and I'm going to try posting prototypes and suggestions to help. At least I'm contributing something :/


----------



## ThoD (May 7, 2018)

Spoiler: Borderline appropriate...











Put my Ctrl+V in spoiler to avoid certain reactions It's from the Steam community hub of God Eater 2:RB.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Spoiler: Borderline appropriate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot as hell


----------



## dAVID_ (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hot as hell



*Oh yeah*


----------



## smileyhead (May 8, 2018)

The Formatting Help page RickRolls you:




Also, I read this ad as "Free Shitposting!"


----------



## smileyhead (May 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 122650


Episode of what? Curious

Ctrl+V:


----------



## smileyhead (May 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Episode of what? Curious


Episode 18 of Steven Universe season 5.


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

My ctrl+v...
|-----Voice-----|


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

120706011207060112070601120706011207060112070601


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2018)

https://clyp.it/yhy5r504


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2018)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/8/17332070/google-assistant-makes-phone-call-demo-duplex-io-2018


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2018)

pic.twitter.com/yyGpdhVkRD— vennsplain (@vennsplain) May 8, 2018


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2018)

I mean, iPhones are cool (they aren't, but let me roll with the meme)... BUT CAN THEY DO THIS pic.twitter.com/BWOlFNuN0y— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) May 9, 2018


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Reminds me this scene from Supernatural

(at0:40)


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Reminds me this scene from Supernatural
> 
> (at0:40)



Nowhere near as sexy



smileyhead said:


>



Thanks for reminding me that show exists, got unsubscribed accidentally from their page and couldn't find them...

Ctrl+V (catching up to Chary's server):


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/329754050474147841/444075873532903434/Tradition.mp4

"Obama did it twice."


----------



## ThoD (May 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2018)

Don't ask


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Don't ask


 *asks*


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> *asks*


A poor photoshop job I posted on a Discord server.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> A poor photoshop job I posted on a Discord server.


obviously a photoshop
Back then, only two lines of text were shown on the screen


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (May 11, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)

Shuntaro Furukawa
6300th message yay, another achievement^^


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Sorry, i have to report this. Its too lewd for Gbatemp.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 12, 2018)

https://i.redditmedia.com/WZTqDNwyz....jpg?w=496&s=28fb1e534bf3ca3ccda1fde423e98891


----------



## Seriel (May 12, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Microsoft access


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2018)

Receditur a Veritate


----------



## dAVID_ (May 12, 2018)

Riyaz said:


> Sorry, i have to report this. Its too lewd for Gbatemp.


how?


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> how?


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> how?





smileyhead said:


> View attachment 123212


Like Smileyhead said, i was joking


----------



## supergamer368 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


>



I prefer this one


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 12, 2018)

!eval client.guildData.get(msg.guild.id);


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2018)

arizona green iced tea


----------



## Seriel (May 12, 2018)

444916503217700884


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 12, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2018)

This is glorious.


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (May 14, 2018)

Emotes of this guild


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2018)

*Nyckelharpa*


----------



## Seriel (May 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (May 14, 2018)

https://entropay.com/


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 15, 2018)

both pockets work 100% except one the screen is completely black and the other doesn’t show


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 15, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (May 15, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 15, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 16, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> -snip-
> ^
> |
> DO NOT visit this site, I think it’s a virus.


Then why did you post it?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 16, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Then why did you post it?


Read the title of this thread.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 16, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Read the title of this thread.


You don't have to post


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 16, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You don't have to post


Well, I forgot that it was in my clipboard and thus I decided to post is anyways.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 16, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Well, I forgot that it was in my clipboard and thus I decided to post is anyways.


You don't have to click the post button. That's essentially the same as someone posting porn here


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (May 16, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 16, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Is the first one a trap too? Can't remember


----------



## smileyhead (May 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Is the first one a trap too? Can't remember


Yes


----------



## smileyhead (May 16, 2018)

Stolen from @Meteor7.


----------



## dude22072 (May 17, 2018)

Tissue Box #11 - Stairway in house


----------



## ThoD (May 17, 2018)

My Ctrl+V can be seen as offensive, inappropriate or a bit vulgar, so I'll just post it in a spoiler in the hopes of avoiding the warning I may get for it


Spoiler: Open at your own discretion


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Xathya (May 17, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 17, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 17, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Robin?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Robin?


you think it's him too, right?
Maybe from Jumanji


----------



## smileyhead (May 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you think it's him too, right?
> Maybe from Jumanji


I'm pretty sure it's him.


----------



## smileyhead (May 17, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 17, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


sounds legit


----------



## ThoD (May 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> sounds legit


Found it on a cringy imgur FP post earlier, here's another example of the cringe that was that post


----------



## Noctosphere (May 17, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Found it on a cringy imgur FP post earlier, here's another example of the cringe that was that post


seems legit, he does suck at names


----------



## ThoD (May 18, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 18, 2018)




----------



## aplumafreak500 (May 18, 2018)

diff -u baserom-ruby.txt pokeruby.txt | less


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>



3 long bar in a row?
impossible


----------



## smileyhead (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> long bar


*Did you mean:* I-Block / Line Piece / I-Tetromino


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> *Did you mean:* I-Block / Line Piece / I-Tetromino


whatever lol


----------



## plasturion (May 19, 2018)

new pokemon: UWEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ThoD (May 19, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (May 20, 2018)

/kill


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 20, 2018)

CBS>CNN>FOX>MSNBC


----------



## ThoD (May 20, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Put it in spoiler just to preserve your innocence


----------



## SG854 (May 20, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Spoiler: Put it in spoiler just to preserve your innocence


Lol, Penisu Piku Piku, Fuuuuku Yuuuu


This is for the crazies out there.




https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1662858658/barbarossa-anime-card-game-from-japan

Hentai for Stormfront


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 21, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 21, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>



Heh, I just watched that earlier today


----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2018)

https://www.webtoons.com/en/slice-o...-and-space/viewer?title_no=1310&episode_no=50


----------



## SG854 (May 22, 2018)

ha ha


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2018)

https://instaud.io/2daq


----------



## SG854 (May 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> https://instaud.io/2daq


What song is that from?


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> What song is that from?



it's my WIP Famitracker cover of this:


----------



## ThoD (May 22, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (May 22, 2018)

Jamal eats cereal


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Jamal eats cereal



But why?

My CTRL-V:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/creating-debug-yellow-vc-with-link-cable.462410/


----------



## ThoD (May 23, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


He probably didn't kill all those animals though, he just ate them.
Also... is that an elephant back there?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> He probably didn't kill all those animals though, he just ate them.
> Also... is that an elephant back there?


yes i see it too


----------



## ThoD (May 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> He probably didn't kill all those animals though, he just ate them.
> Also... is that an elephant back there?


Yup, it's an elephant. But what if he killed them? Could have retired from the army and become a farmer Also, all those bugs


----------



## SG854 (May 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Jamal eats cereal





Dionicio3 said:


> But why?


I have no idea. I think it's because he's hungry.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 24, 2018)

https://twitter.com/dbrand/status/999784706307772416?s=19


----------



## ThoD (May 25, 2018)




----------



## xdarkmario (May 25, 2018)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 26, 2018)

http://textuploader.com/d0uyr


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Dude, never post that stuff without sauce...


----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Dude, never post that stuff without sauce...


IDK the sauce tho


----------



## dAVID_ (May 26, 2018)

http://www.falstad.com/circuit/circ...0492503133e-21
d+80+192+80+112+1+0.805904783


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> yes i see it too


maybe its referencing a war elephant of sorts


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2018)

https://instaud.io/2ejC


----------



## SG854 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 125258


----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


No it's not


----------



## Noctosphere (May 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> No it's not


I've seen enough japanese porn to recognize a pixelised weewee

(ok i dont watch japanese porn actually)


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 27, 2018)

Bootleg Skiddo best anime


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2018)

dreams are a funny thing, they make you think about things you probably need to figure out


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> dreams are a funny thing, they make you think about things you probably need to figure out


I love dreams, especially if they contain new ideas. I'm usually more creative in my dreams.


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/logout/


----------



## Mitch__ (May 27, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


that is literally the funniest konosuba shitpost


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



The cringe is real but looks so cringy it's actually good comedy


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2018)

ThoD said:


> The cringe is real but looks so cringy it's actually good comedy


I'm genuinely looking forward to this film. It doesn't feel cringy at all to me.


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (May 27, 2018)

ccfl inverter transformer


----------



## ThoD (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> -snip-


Are you really that fucking stupid?


----------



## smileyhead (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (May 28, 2018)

.


----------



## smileyhead (May 28, 2018)

Seriel said:


> .


She is so cute curled up like that, I want somebody like that. ;_;


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (May 28, 2018)

Seriel said:


> .


let me guess, that is from a hentai scene


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (May 28, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (May 28, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


hot and no homo just in case


----------



## dAVID_ (May 29, 2018)

https://i.redditmedia.com/bz0WsEvTk....jpg?w=941&s=0694bf2dbccb8a962095782bc392d839


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 29, 2018)

George Lucas selling Lucasfilm might turn out to be the thorn that makes contemporary Disney *BLEED TO DEATH!* With Last Jedi bombing in China and its overall bad-mediocre reception by most audience members along with the few major critics who managed to not give it a free pass from the $$$ kickback from Disney along with Solo sadly not making as much as hoped, it just might be over time.


----------



## SG854 (May 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> hot and no homo just in case


You never know.


----------



## ThoD (May 29, 2018)

PS: The one time I went on reddit for like 5 mins after YEARS and end up on a random page, I find gold


----------



## dAVID_ (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


>


I think I posted that once in "Post here funny pictures"


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 30, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/8mqmoq/these_two_idiots_on_the_highway/


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/8mqmoq/these_two_idiots_on_the_highway/


love the guy who talked about waluigi in comments


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 30, 2018)

https://github.com/b1naryth1ef/rowboat


----------



## ThoD (May 30, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 30, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 30, 2018)

Free 4K porn with a good plot


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 31, 2018)

https://www.webmd.com/cancer/default.htm


----------



## plasturion (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Enovale (Jun 1, 2018)

points[{obj_x, obj_y}] = obj_x, obj_y


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 127871


ive always used http://pingusteif.de/discord


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2018)

Seriel said:


> ive always used http://pingusteif.de/discord


This only supports normal letters though. I can use ? and !.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Jun 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



where has this been all my life


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 127751


This is the evidence that ladies can be gross too.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This is the evidence that ladies can be gross too.


Nowhere near as much as guys though


----------



## Tony_93 (Jun 2, 2018)

Except once at the shack


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2018)

Tony_93 said:


> Except once at the shack


lol

why did you have this in your clipboard? xd


----------



## Tony_93 (Jun 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol
> 
> why did you have this in your clipboard? xd


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2018)

Tony_93 said:


>


I mean, I know where you got it
but seriously, why was it in your clipboard?


----------



## Tony_93 (Jun 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I mean, I know where you got it
> but seriously, why was it in your clipboard?


I was just looking it up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2018)

Tony_93 said:


> I was just looking it up.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2018)

content://media/external/file/118441


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 2, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/2b2t/comments/8nvq38/heads_up_on_a_new_exploit/


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I mean, I know where you got it
> but seriously, why was it in your clipboard?


where did he get it?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2018)

https://instaud.io/2gie


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 2, 2018)

[removed]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

^ yes that was actually in my clipboard


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> [removed]
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ^ yes that was actually in my clipboard


Your clipboard contained "[removed]"?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> where did he get it?


Frolm a thread in eof
I think it begins by
I did not beat her


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 2, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Your clipboard contained "[removed]"?


It was because I was originally going to post something but I had to censor some stuff, but then I decided against posting it but because of that i had [removed] in my clipboard.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 2, 2018)

Dude anyone can compile thermosphere, exosphere, stratosphere, and atmosphere, ypu think just because you have Linux build-essentials and can type in "make" means shit? IT FUCKING DOES NOTHING, THERE ARE THOSE OF US HERE WHO ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON, and then there are idiot shitposting trolls like yourself who think just because they learned how to google "how to compile source" and made 4 .bin files, that they are Uber leet switch haxers OMG so BBQ. Fuck yourself, noob.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 2, 2018)

OD2016-60


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 2, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/icons/222078108977594368/6e4b4d1a0c7187f9fd5d4976c50ac96e.jpg


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 3, 2018)

Colchicine


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 3, 2018)

999999999782


----------



## Seriel (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 3, 2018)

⊂ヽ 
　 ＼＼ Λ＿Λ  This is Memecat. Help
　　 ＼( 'ㅅ' )   memecat take over
　　　 >　⌒ヽdiscord by pasting her
　　　/ 　 へ＼   in 10 other servers
　　 /　　/　＼＼   or she will never
　　 ﾚ　ノ　　 ヽつ  be a meme
　　/　/ 
　 /　/| 
　(　(ヽ 
　|　|、＼ 
　| 丿 ＼ ⌒) 
　| |　　) /
⊂ヽ


----------



## Seriel (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 3, 2018)

(2kliksphilip asked his fans to reorchestrate one of his videos)


----------



## SG854 (Jun 3, 2018)

Alien Abductions and Anal Probes


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jun 3, 2018)

Why has destiny conspired against me so tragically?


----------



## ThoD (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 4, 2018)

http://www.romhacking.net/translations/3618/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-to-have-agreed-to-acquire-coding-site-github


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2018)

Started working on this
https://instaud.io/2gS1


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


>


Why did you have the same GIF 4 times? Its not even a good gif


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 4, 2018)

All hail the LEGENDARY SLIDE KID!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why did you have the same GIF 4 times? Its not even a good gif


why double posting?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 5, 2018)

fuck my ctrl+v was too long to be submitted (apparently there's a character limit in messages that I'm unaware of?)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Why did you have the same GIF 4 times? Its not even a good gif


because the slideshow needed four of the gifs


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 5, 2018)

IVE GOT A FANG IVE GOT A FANG


----------



## ThoD (Jun 5, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> fuck my ctrl+v was too long to be submitted (apparently there's a character limit in messages that I'm unaware of?)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


How long was it? Never heard of character limit on threads before...:/


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 5, 2018)

ThoD said:


> How long was it? Never heard of character limit on threads before...:/


approximately 1.14 million characters (approx. 22.4 thousand lines)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> approximately 1.14 million characters (approx. 22.4 thousand lines)


what was it? pi?


----------



## ThoD (Jun 5, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> approximately 1.14 million characters (approx. 22.4 thousand lines)


Don't know what you were quoting, but entire 600 page long books have less characters in them

My Ctrl+V:
https://media.8ch.net/pok/src/1465157270580.jpg (can't put it as image because 8chan...)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what was it? pi?


a log file


----------



## SG854 (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


>


Thanks for wasting my mobile data with the same GIF posted four times. ;o;


----------



## SG854 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 6, 2018)

SG854 said:


>



Any idea what show it came from? It's an even better depiction than Suppaman from Dr.Slump


----------



## SG854 (Jun 6, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Any idea what show it came from? It's an even better depiction than Suppaman from Dr.Slump


Abenobashi Mahou Shoutengai


----------



## ThoD (Jun 6, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Abenobashi Mahou Shoutengai


Thanksies, now I got an interesting show to watch, had ran out of things to


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8jav125b4sn1t6a/Bum_Bum_Tune.sid.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 6, 2018)

content://media/external/file/118503


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 6, 2018)

<@252104964753719296> \


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 6, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> <@252104964753719296> \


Who is that?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 6, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Who is that?


Me, and after the \ there’s a Unicode rainbow emoji but it doesn’t show up for some reason.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 6, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Me, and after the \ there’s a Unicode rainbow emoji but it doesn’t show up for some reason.


Emojis are not supported


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 6, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Emojis are not supported


Also doesnt show up when sent through Discord (despite originating there)


----------



## SG854 (Jun 6, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Thanksies, now I got an interesting show to watch, had ran out of things to


Never seen the Anime so no idea what its about.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 7, 2018)

-snip- while I make sure this has nothing personal


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 7, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirNapkin1334 said:


> -snip- while I make sure this has nothing personal


Also, Minecraft crash dumps don't share anyhing personal, even ones full of mods like yours did


----------



## ThoD (Jun 7, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


>



Didn't expect For the Damaged Coda to play there, but glad it did

Ctrl+V:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yondemasuyo,_Azazel-san


----------



## ThoD (Jun 7, 2018)

PS: Heads up, the gore is so real it will give you nightmares /s


----------



## SG854 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 8, 2018)

SG854 said:


>



Someone seems to not know that VLC can record videos of videos... And what's with the annoying light effects?:/


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 130752
> 
> View attachment 130751


The fact that they charge as much as they do to play mostly bad games when you can play all the greatest games on an emulator on pretty much any system is more than enough reason to dislike it There are actually TONS of devices available on the internet that do the same thing, only difference is that most have simply the PCBs and part lists available for free for you to make them (and it's not even hard, like a 30 minute thing that costs 2$).


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 8, 2018)

PS: I gotta ask, are there 581534 spam accounts by that bot?:/ We really need a good captcha for new accounts...


----------



## SG854 (Jun 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Someone seems to not know that VLC can record videos of videos... And what's with the annoying light effects?:/


To avoid copyright.


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 8, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/440186900825767948/454693068927533066/Sans_titre.png


Just a discord link of my a screenshot


----------



## ThoD (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## mucus (Jun 9, 2018)

Feb 11, 2009


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 9, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/attachments/happy-little-woomies-jpg.130670/


----------



## SG854 (Jun 10, 2018)

The Banana Wars


----------



## danwellby (Jun 10, 2018)

irc.ssl.[warez server redated].net

I will not link it here


----------



## ThoD (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 10, 2018)

So many players in Hungary /s pic.twitter.com/41SxraTw9N— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) June 10, 2018


----------



## Seriel (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## SimonMKWii (Jun 11, 2018)

RET
RET
RET
RET
MOV    W0, WZR
MOV    W0, WZR
MOV    W0, WZR
MOV    W0, WZR
MOV    W0, WZR
MOVZ    W6, #0x3E00, LSL #16
MOVZ    W6, #0x42A0, LSL #16
ORR    W17, WZR, #0x3E000000
ORR    W20, WZR, #0x3E000000
NOP
RET
MOV    W0, WZR
RET
RET
RET


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/kyt-know-your-temps-changes-and-more.507038/#post-8041413


----------



## ThoD (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 12, 2018)

LMAO
That is so weird. Also I don’t think rectal touch is correct (rectal means of or relating to the colon / inner anus / end of large intestine). Probably better would be “dickus touch


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2018)

Cfle padqje aidt cf htzq inf fbvei vbrm sr inf kxc - BEVQH xrvde ! Uwh tmgzt th ka  

Guvf vf lbhe guveq cneg bs gur xrl. ORIDU. v jbaqre vs lbhe fgvyy zvffvat n cvrpr ?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 13, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bj2YyanDyGP/?taken-by=lollibeepop


----------



## plasturion (Jun 13, 2018)

I just like these songs


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 15, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/page-23


----------



## ThoD (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 15, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect


----------



## ThoD (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2018)

If you or a loved one has been diagnosed with Mesothelioma you may to be entitled to financial compensation


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



Welp, that was a bit OD on cringe, but good as always, felt the cringe tingles all over my body this time

Ctrl+V:


----------



## ThoD (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 16, 2018)

PSA:Their noses get squashed pic.twitter.com/u1b0bxdxPY— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) June 16, 2018


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 16, 2018)

I can't seem to get the player to work, so if you're having issues, here's the link: https://clips.twitch.tv/WittyShyRamenBigBrother


----------



## ThoD (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 19, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 132348


You still need the expiration date


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 19, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 132348


1606-4504-6089-1023
565
please check it for me
thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> You still need the expiration date


haha youre right
06/20


----------



## MatchaChan_ (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 20, 2018)

MatchaChan_ said:


> View attachment 132440


not sure to understand this post
Except that light theme sucks...


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2018)

Spoiler: *skinning osu! intensifies*


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 20, 2018)

penguin girl who could turn into an actual penguin.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Infinite Stratos? Really gotta rewatch that one, so many cute girls in there...

My Ctrl+V:
https://i.imgur.com/qMWEWaj.gifv


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 20, 2018)

005-5686


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 21, 2018)

Nano


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 21, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Nano


----------



## Stecker8 (Jun 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/yAWyhpk.png


----------



## plasturion (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 21, 2018)

*3-Digit BCD Counter IC*


----------



## Shubshub (Jun 22, 2018)

this


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 22, 2018)

*EDIT:* Stop looking at this post, look at the post below. It has more comments.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 22, 2018)

MFW


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 132894


from?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


>



so...
invincibility lasts 15 seconds...
good to know...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> so...
> invincibility lasts 15 seconds...
> good to know...


Song length =/= invisibility time


----------



## ThoD (Jun 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> from?


It's basically from a live wallpaper (active in background) for Windows. Google it


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2018)

SpaceX launched its Falcon Heavy rocket - the company's biggest yet - into space on Tuesday. It's carrying Elon Musk's ownmidnight-cherry red Tesla Roadster out to Mars orbit. Soon after the launch, Musk tweeted out a live feed of the car, and its driver - a dummy named Starman (after the David Bowie song) - with Earth in the background. It's not the only pop culture reference in this car. Right in the middle of the car, on the center screen, are the words "Don't Panic." It's a reference to "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy," the 1979 book that was first in a series by Douglas Adams about an accidental space traveler named Arthur Dent. In the story, the Guide itself has the words "Don't Panic" on its cover. Musk, who first read "The Hitchhiker's Guide" as a teenager, has said that he loves the book. In a 2015 interviewhe said the spaceship from the book was his favorite from science fiction.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2018)

neges singula


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


I only watch subs because dubs don't feel as natural.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Too bad people who know Japanese like me also find English dub awful MOST of the time it's REALLY bad, bad acting, bad lip sync, bad translation, LESS PUNS (Japanese dubs are VERY often full of puns, watch One Piece's Enies Lobby arc and there's a pun every 10 sentences at least), on top of it all sounding weird and unnatural... Not saying all English dubs are bad, just that MOST are and if not bad, at least severely inferior to Japanese one.

Some great English dubs for example include Fullmetal Alchemist (original and Brotherhood) where the English dub is better than the original, Full Metal Panic (all but the current one) where the dub is a fair bit better, Soul Eater because Maka's Japanese voice is so goddamn irritating for me and Devil May Cry that had an incredible dub with great acting (although Dante's Japanese voice is EPIC)! People don't hate dubs, at least not people who've actually looked into things, it's just that more than 99% of all dubs are inferior one way or another to the original, simple.

PS: My Ctrl+V (sorry for the eye rape): 
NSFW-ish:


Spoiler



View attachment 133034


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 24, 2018)

ThoD said:


> NSFW-ish:
> Warning: Spoilers inside! View attachment 133034


Ree, it got removed


----------



## ThoD (Jun 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Ree, it got removed


lol, it was a page from a manga where there is literally just someone licking someone else's eyeball hentai-like, pulling it out and putting it back in the socket with their tongue

Oh well


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 24, 2018)

*Le me walking my way downtown and spotting a person my age*Brain: That guy looks familiar, but I can't quite place him.*walking towards each other*Brain: Do I know him...? ...No, he just looks similar to someone else.Him: Hi.Me: Er-- H-Hi!Brain: SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) June 24, 2018


----------



## ThoD (Jun 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> https://twitter.com/smileyhead1500/status/1010801595892854784


It's even more awkward to be the person saying the hi only for the other person to not know who you are

Ctrl+V:


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 25, 2018)

and i become very monothematic again

but this is so fun ^^


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5F286D0D14A5E1B0


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 27, 2018)

This is for my Pcb ordering lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 27, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 133528
> This is for my Pcb ordering lol


Jlcpcb?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Jlcpcb?


Yeah, super cheap stuff


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 27, 2018)

anarchy.minetexas.com


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 27, 2018)

Rin Kagamine


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## danwellby (Jun 27, 2018)

INFO: 33 matching programmes

The only part ssh output of a warez downloader that is in my clipboard for some reason


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 28, 2018)

I think this was what was in my clip board


----------



## ThoD (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

Spoiler: dont click this >>>



According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


Very proud.


Ma! I got a thing going here.


- You got lint on your fuzz.
- Ow! That's me!


- Wave to us! We'll be in row 118,000.
- Bye!


Barry, I told you,
stop flying in the house!


- Hey, Adam.
- Hey, Barry.


- Is that fuzz gel?
- A little. Special day, graduation.


Never thought I'd make it.


Three days grade school,
three days high school.


Those were awkward.


Three days college. I'm glad I took
a day and hitchhiked around the hive.


You did come back different.


- Hi, Barry.
- Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good.


- Hear about Frankie?
- Yeah.


- You going to the funeral?
- No, I'm not going.


Everybody knows,
sting someone, you die.


Don't waste it on a squirrel.
Such a hothead.


I guess he could have
just gotten out of the way.


I love this incorporating
an amusement park into our day.


That's why we don't need vacations.


Boy, quite a bit of pomp...
under the circumstances.


- Well, Adam, today we are men.
- We are!


- Bee-men.
- Amen!


Hallelujah!


Students, faculty, distinguished bees,


please welcome Dean Buzzwell.


Welcome, New Hive Oity
graduating class of...


...9:15.


That concludes our ceremonies.


And begins your career
at Honex Industries!


Will we pick ourjob today?


I heard it's just orientation.


Heads up! Here we go.


Keep your hands and antennas
inside the tram at all times.


- Wonder what it'll be like?
- A little scary.


Welcome to Honex,
a division of Honesco


and a part of the Hexagon Group.


This is it!


Wow.


Wow.


We know that you, as a bee,
have worked your whole life


to get to the point where you
can work for your whole life.


Honey begins when our valiant Pollen
Jocks bring the nectar to the hive.


Our top-secret formula


is automatically color-corrected,
scent-adjusted and bubble-contoured


into this soothing sweet syrup


with its distinctive
golden glow you know as...


Honey!


- That girl was hot.
- She's my cousin!


- She is?
- Yes, we're all cousins.


- Right. You're right.
- At Honex, we constantly strive


to improve every aspect
of bee existence.


These bees are stress-testing
a new helmet technology.


- What do you think he makes?
- Not enough.


Here we have our latest advancement,
the Krelman.


- What does that do?
- Oatches that little strand of honey


that hangs after you pour it.
Saves us millions.


Oan anyone work on the Krelman?


Of course. Most bee jobs are
small ones. But bees know


that every small job,
if it's done well, means a lot.


But choose carefully


because you'll stay in the job
you pick for the rest of your life.


The same job the rest of your life?
I didn't know that.


What's the difference?


You'll be happy to know that bees,
as a species, haven't had one day off


in 27 million years.


So you'll just work us to death?


We'll sure try.


Wow! That blew my mind!


"What's the difference?"
How can you say that?


One job forever?
That's an insane choice to have to make.


I'm relieved. Now we only have
to make one decision in life.


But, Adam, how could they
never have told us that?


Why would you question anything?
We're bees.


We're the most perfectly
functioning society on Earth.


You ever think maybe things
work a little too well here?


Like what? Give me one example.


I don't know. But you know
what I'm talking about.


Please clear the gate.
Royal Nectar Force on approach.


Wait a second. Oheck it out.


- Hey, those are Pollen Jocks!
- Wow.


I've never seen them this close.


They know what it's like
outside the hive.


Yeah, but some don't come back.


- Hey, Jocks!
- Hi, Jocks!


You guys did great!


You're monsters!
You're sky freaks! I love it! I love it!


- I wonder where they were.
- I don't know.


Their day's not planned.


Outside the hive, flying who knows
where, doing who knows what.


You can'tjust decide to be a Pollen
Jock. You have to be bred for that.


Right.


Look. That's more pollen
than you and I will see in a lifetime.


It's just a status symbol.
Bees make too much of it.


Perhaps. Unless you're wearing it
and the ladies see you wearing it.


Those ladies?
Aren't they our cousins too?


Distant. Distant.


Look at these two.


- Oouple of Hive Harrys.
- Let's have fun with them.


It must be dangerous
being a Pollen Jock.


Yeah. Once a bear pinned me
against a mushroom!


He had a paw on my throat,
and with the other, he was slapping me!


- Oh, my!
- I never thought I'd knock him out.


What were you doing during this?


Trying to alert the authorities.


I can autograph that.


A little gusty out there today,
wasn't it, comrades?


Yeah. Gusty.


We're hitting a sunflower patch
six miles from here tomorrow.


- Six miles, huh?
- Barry!


A puddle jump for us,
but maybe you're not up for it.


- Maybe I am.
- You are not!


We're going 0900 at J-Gate.


What do you think, buzzy-boy?
Are you bee enough?


I might be. It all depends
on what 0900 means.


Hey, Honex!


Dad, you surprised me.


You decide what you're interested in?


- Well, there's a lot of choices.
- But you only get one.


Do you ever get bored
doing the same job every day?


Son, let me tell you about stirring.


You grab that stick, and you just
move it around, and you stir it around.


You get yourself into a rhythm.
It's a beautiful thing.


You know, Dad,
the more I think about it,


maybe the honey field
just isn't right for me.


You were thinking of what,
making balloon animals?


That's a bad job
for a guy with a stinger.


Janet, your son's not sure
he wants to go into honey!


- Barry, you are so funny sometimes.
- I'm not trying to be funny.


You're not funny! You're going
into honey. Our son, the stirrer!


- You're gonna be a stirrer?
- No one's listening to me!


Wait till you see the sticks I have.


I could say anything right now.
I'm gonna get an ant tattoo!


Let's open some honey and celebrate!


Maybe I'll pierce my thorax.
Shave my antennae.


Shack up with a grasshopper. Get
a gold tooth and call everybody "dawg"!


I'm so proud.


- We're starting work today!
- Today's the day.


Oome on! All the good jobs
will be gone.


Yeah, right.


Pollen counting, stunt bee, pouring,
stirrer, front desk, hair removal...


- Is it still available?
- Hang on. Two left!


One of them's yours! Oongratulations!
Step to the side.


- What'd you get?
- Picking crud out. Stellar!


Wow!


Oouple of newbies?


Yes, sir! Our first day! We are ready!


Make your choice.


- You want to go first?
- No, you go.


Oh, my. What's available?


Restroom attendant's open,
not for the reason you think.


- Any chance of getting the Krelman?
- Sure, you're on.


I'm sorry, the Krelman just closed out.


Wax monkey's always open.


The Krelman opened up again.


What happened?


A bee died. Makes an opening. See?
He's dead. Another dead one.


Deady. Deadified. Two more dead.


Dead from the neck up.
Dead from the neck down. That's life!


Oh, this is so hard!


Heating, cooling,
stunt bee, pourer, stirrer,


humming, inspector number seven,
lint coordinator, stripe supervisor,


mite wrangler. Barry, what
do you think I should... Barry?


Barry!


All right, we've got the sunflower patch
in quadrant nine...


What happened to you?
Where are you?


- I'm going out.
- Out? Out where?


- Out there.
- Oh, no!


I have to, before I go
to work for the rest of my life.


You're gonna die! You're crazy! Hello?


Another call coming in.


If anyone's feeling brave,
there's a Korean deli on 83rd


that gets their roses today.


Hey, guys.


- Look at that.
- Isn't that the kid we saw yesterday?


Hold it, son, flight deck's restricted.


It's OK, Lou. We're gonna take him up.


Really? Feeling lucky, are you?


Sign here, here. Just initial that.


- Thank you.
- OK.


You got a rain advisory today,


and as you all know,
bees cannot fly in rain.


So be careful. As always,
watch your brooms,


hockey sticks, dogs,
birds, bears and bats.


Also, I got a couple of reports
of root beer being poured on us.


Murphy's in a home because of it,
babbling like a cicada!


- That's awful.
- And a reminder for you rookies,


bee law number one,
absolutely no talking to humans!


All right, launch positions!


Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz,
buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz!


Black and yellow!


Hello!


You ready for this, hot shot?


Yeah. Yeah, bring it on.


Wind, check.


- Antennae, check.
- Nectar pack, check.


- Wings, check.
- Stinger, check.


Scared out of my shorts, check.


OK, ladies,


let's move it out!


Pound those petunias,
you striped stem-suckers!


All of you, drain those flowers!


Wow! I'm out!


I can't believe I'm out!


So blue.


I feel so fast and free!


Box kite!


Wow!


Flowers!


This is Blue Leader.
We have roses visual.


Bring it around 30 degrees and hold.


Roses!


30 degrees, roger. Bringing it around.


Stand to the side, kid.
It's got a bit of a kick.


That is one nectar collector!


- Ever see pollination up close?
- No, sir.


I pick up some pollen here, sprinkle it
over here. Maybe a dash over there,


a pinch on that one.
See that? It's a little bit of magic.


That's amazing. Why do we do that?


That's pollen power. More pollen, more
flowers, more nectar, more honey for us.


Oool.


I'm picking up a lot of bright yellow.
Oould be daisies. Don't we need those?


Oopy that visual.


Wait. One of these flowers
seems to be on the move.


Say again? You're reporting
a moving flower?


Affirmative.


That was on the line!


This is the coolest. What is it?


I don't know, but I'm loving this color.


It smells good.
Not like a flower, but I like it.


Yeah, fuzzy.


Ohemical-y.


Oareful, guys. It's a little grabby.


My sweet lord of bees!


Oandy-brain, get off there!


Problem!


- Guys!
- This could be bad.


Affirmative.


Very close.


Gonna hurt.


Mama's little boy.


You are way out of position, rookie!


Ooming in at you like a missile!


Help me!


I don't think these are flowers.


- Should we tell him?
- I think he knows.


What is this?!


Match point!


You can start packing up, honey,
because you're about to eat it!


Yowser!


Gross.


There's a bee in the car!


- Do something!
- I'm driving!


- Hi, bee.
- He's back here!


He's going to sting me!


Nobody move. If you don't move,
he won't sting you. Freeze!


He blinked!


Spray him, Granny!


What are you doing?!


Wow... the tension level
out here is unbelievable.


I gotta get home.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down!


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Oheck out my new resume.
I made it into a fold-out brochure.


You see? Folds out.


Oh, no. More humans. I don't need this.


What was that?


Maybe this time. This time. This time.
This time! This time! This...


Drapes!


That is diabolical.


It's fantastic. It's got all my special
skills, even my top-ten favorite movies.


What's number one? Star Wars?


Nah, I don't go for that...


...kind of stuff.


No wonder we shouldn't talk to them.
They're out of their minds.


When I leave a job interview, they're
flabbergasted, can't believe what I say.


There's the sun. Maybe that's a way out.


I don't remember the sun
having a big 75 on it.


I predicted global warming.


I could feel it getting hotter.
At first I thought it was just me.


Wait! Stop! Bee!


Stand back. These are winter boots.


Wait!


Don't kill him!


You know I'm allergic to them!
This thing could kill me!


Why does his life have
less value than yours?


Why does his life have any less value
than mine? Is that your statement?


I'm just saying all life has value. You
don't know what he's capable of feeling.


My brochure!


There you go, little guy.


I'm not scared of him.
It's an allergic thing.


Put that on your resume brochure.


My whole face could puff up.


Make it one of your special skills.


Knocking someone out
is also a special skill.


Right. Bye, Vanessa. Thanks.


- Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night?
- Sure, Ken. You know, whatever.


- You could put carob chips on there.
- Bye.


- Supposed to be less calories.
- Bye.


I gotta say something.


She saved my life.
I gotta say something.


All right, here it goes.


Nah.


What would I say?


I could really get in trouble.


It's a bee law.
You're not supposed to talk to a human.


I can't believe I'm doing this.


I've got to.


Oh, I can't do it. Oome on!


No. Yes. No.


Do it. I can't.


How should I start it?
"You like jazz?" No, that's no good.


Here she comes! Speak, you fool!


Hi!


I'm sorry.


- You're talking.
- Yes, I know.


You're talking!


I'm so sorry.


No, it's OK. It's fine.
I know I'm dreaming.


But I don't recall going to bed.


Well, I'm sure this
is very disconcerting.


This is a bit of a surprise to me.
I mean, you're a bee!


I am. And I'm not supposed
to be doing this,


but they were all trying to kill me.


And if it wasn't for you...


I had to thank you.
It's just how I was raised.


That was a little weird.


- I'm talking with a bee.
- Yeah.


I'm talking to a bee.
And the bee is talking to me!


I just want to say I'm grateful.
I'll leave now.


- Wait! How did you learn to do that?
- What?


The talking thing.


Same way you did, I guess.
"Mama, Dada, honey." You pick it up.


- That's very funny.
- Yeah.


Bees are funny. If we didn't laugh,
we'd cry with what we have to deal with.


Anyway...


Oan I...


...get you something?
- Like what?


I don't know. I mean...
I don't know. Ooffee?


I don't want to put you out.


It's no trouble. It takes two minutes.


- It's just coffee.
- I hate to impose.


- Don't be ridiculous!
- Actually, I would love a cup.


Hey, you want rum cake?


- I shouldn't.
- Have some.


- No, I can't.
- Oome on!


I'm trying to lose a couple micrograms.


- Where?
- These stripes don't help.


You look great!


I don't know if you know
anything about fashion.


Are you all right?


No.


He's making the tie in the cab
as they're flying up Madison.


He finally gets there.


He runs up the steps into the church.
The wedding is on.


And he says, "Watermelon?
I thought you said Guatemalan.


Why would I marry a watermelon?"


Is that a bee joke?


That's the kind of stuff we do.


Yeah, different.


So, what are you gonna do, Barry?


About work? I don't know.


I want to do my part for the hive,
but I can't do it the way they want.


I know how you feel.


- You do?
- Sure.


My parents wanted me to be a lawyer or
a doctor, but I wanted to be a florist.


- Really?
- My only interest is flowers.


Our new queen was just elected
with that same campaign slogan.


Anyway, if you look...


There's my hive right there. See it?


You're in Sheep Meadow!


Yes! I'm right off the Turtle Pond!


No way! I know that area.
I lost a toe ring there once.


- Why do girls put rings on their toes?
- Why not?


- It's like putting a hat on your knee.
- Maybe I'll try that.


- You all right, ma'am?
- Oh, yeah. Fine.


Just having two cups of coffee!


Anyway, this has been great.
Thanks for the coffee.


Yeah, it's no trouble.


Sorry I couldn't finish it. If I did,
I'd be up the rest of my life.


Are you...?


Oan I take a piece of this with me?


Sure! Here, have a crumb.


- Thanks!
- Yeah.


All right. Well, then...
I guess I'll see you around.


Or not.


OK, Barry.


And thank you
so much again... for before.


Oh, that? That was nothing.


Well, not nothing, but... Anyway...


This can't possibly work.


He's all set to go.
We may as well try it.


OK, Dave, pull the chute.


- Sounds amazing.
- It was amazing!


It was the scariest,
happiest moment of my life.


Humans! I can't believe
you were with humans!


Giant, scary humans!
What were they like?


Huge and crazy. They talk crazy.


They eat crazy giant things.
They drive crazy.


- Do they try and kill you, like on TV?
- Some of them. But some of them don't.


- How'd you get back?
- Poodle.


You did it, and I'm glad. You saw
whatever you wanted to see.


You had your "experience." Now you
can pick out yourjob and be normal.


- Well...
- Well?


Well, I met someone.


You did? Was she Bee-ish?


- A wasp?! Your parents will kill you!
- No, no, no, not a wasp.


- Spider?
- I'm not attracted to spiders.


I know it's the hottest thing,
with the eight legs and all.


I can't get by that face.


So who is she?


She's... human.


No, no. That's a bee law.
You wouldn't break a bee law.


- Her name's Vanessa.
- Oh, boy.


She's so nice. And she's a florist!


Oh, no! You're dating a human florist!


We're not dating.


You're flying outside the hive, talking
to humans that attack our homes


with power washers and M-80s!
One-eighth a stick of dynamite!


She saved my life!
And she understands me.


This is over!


Eat this.


This is not over! What was that?


- They call it a crumb.
- It was so stingin' stripey!


And that's not what they eat.
That's what falls off what they eat!


- You know what a Oinnabon is?
- No.


It's bread and cinnamon and frosting.
They heat it up...


Sit down!


...really hot!
- Listen to me!


We are not them! We're us.
There's us and there's them!


Yes, but who can deny
the heart that is yearning?


There's no yearning.
Stop yearning. Listen to me!


You have got to start thinking bee,
my friend. Thinking bee!


- Thinking bee.
- Thinking bee.


Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


There he is. He's in the pool.


You know what your problem is, Barry?


I gotta start thinking bee?


How much longer will this go on?


It's been three days!
Why aren't you working?


I've got a lot of big life decisions
to think about.


What life? You have no life!
You have no job. You're barely a bee!


Would it kill you
to make a little honey?


Barry, come out.
Your father's talking to you.


Martin, would you talk to him?


Barry, I'm talking to you!


You coming?


Got everything?


All set!


Go ahead. I'll catch up.


Don't be too long.


Watch this!


Vanessa!


- We're still here.
- I told you not to yell at him.


He doesn't respond to yelling!


- Then why yell at me?
- Because you don't listen!


I'm not listening to this.


Sorry, I've gotta go.


- Where are you going?
- I'm meeting a friend.


A girl? Is this why you can't decide?


Bye.


I just hope she's Bee-ish.


They have a huge parade
of flowers every year in Pasadena?


To be in the Tournament of Roses,
that's every florist's dream!


Up on a float, surrounded
by flowers, crowds cheering.


A tournament. Do the roses
compete in athletic events?


No. All right, I've got one.
How come you don't fly everywhere?


It's exhausting. Why don't you
run everywhere? It's faster.


Yeah, OK, I see, I see.
All right, your turn.


TiVo. You can just freeze live TV?
That's insane!


You don't have that?


We have Hivo, but it's a disease.
It's a horrible, horrible disease.


Oh, my.


Dumb bees!


You must want to sting all those jerks.


We try not to sting.
It's usually fatal for us.


So you have to watch your temper.


Very carefully.
You kick a wall, take a walk,


write an angry letter and throw it out.
Work through it like any emotion:


Anger, jealousy, lust.


Oh, my goodness! Are you OK?


Yeah.


- What is wrong with you?!
- It's a bug.


He's not bothering anybody.
Get out of here, you creep!


What was that? A Pic 'N' Save circular?


Yeah, it was. How did you know?


It felt like about 10 pages.
Seventy-five is pretty much our limit.


You've really got that
down to a science.


- I lost a cousin to Italian Vogue.
- I'll bet.


What in the name
of Mighty Hercules is this?


How did this get here?
Oute Bee, Golden Blossom,


Ray Liotta Private Select?


- Is he that actor?
- I never heard of him.


- Why is this here?
- For people. We eat it.


You don't have
enough food of your own?


- Well, yes.
- How do you get it?


- Bees make it.
- I know who makes it!


And it's hard to make it!


There's heating, cooling, stirring.
You need a whole Krelman thing!


- It's organic.
- It's our-ganic!


It's just honey, Barry.


Just what?!


Bees don't know about this!
This is stealing! A lot of stealing!


You've taken our homes, schools,
hospitals! This is all we have!


And it's on sale?!
I'm getting to the bottom of this.


I'm getting to the bottom
of all of this!


Hey, Hector.


- You almost done?
- Almost.


He is here. I sense it.


Well, I guess I'll go home now


and just leave this nice honey out,
with no one around.


You're busted, box boy!


I knew I heard something.
So you can talk!


I can talk.
And now you'll start talking!


Where you getting the sweet stuff?
Who's your supplier?


I don't understand.
I thought we were friends.


The last thing we want
to do is upset bees!


You're too late! It's ours now!


You, sir, have crossed
the wrong sword!


You, sir, will be lunch
for my iguana, Ignacio!


Where is the honey coming from?


Tell me where!


Honey Farms! It comes from Honey Farms!


Orazy person!


What horrible thing has happened here?


These faces, they never knew
what hit them. And now


they're on the road to nowhere!


Just keep still.


What? You're not dead?


Do I look dead? They will wipe anything
that moves. Where you headed?


To Honey Farms.
I am onto something huge here.


I'm going to Alaska. Moose blood,
crazy stuff. Blows your head off!


I'm going to Tacoma.


- And you?
- He really is dead.


All right.


Uh-oh!


- What is that?!
- Oh, no!


- A wiper! Triple blade!
- Triple blade?


Jump on! It's your only chance, bee!


Why does everything have
to be so doggone clean?!


How much do you people need to see?!


Open your eyes!
Stick your head out the window!


From NPR News in Washington,
I'm Oarl Kasell.


But don't kill no more bugs!


- Bee!
- Moose blood guy!!


- You hear something?
- Like what?


Like tiny screaming.


Turn off the radio.


Whassup, bee boy?


Hey, Blood.


Just a row of honey jars,
as far as the eye could see.


Wow!


I assume wherever this truck goes
is where they're getting it.


I mean, that honey's ours.


- Bees hang tight.
- We're all jammed in.


It's a close community.


Not us, man. We on our own.
Every mosquito on his own.


- What if you get in trouble?
- You a mosquito, you in trouble.


Nobody likes us. They just smack.
See a mosquito, smack, smack!


At least you're out in the world.
You must meet girls.


Mosquito girls try to trade up,
get with a moth, dragonfly.


Mosquito girl don't want no mosquito.


You got to be kidding me!


Mooseblood's about to leave
the building! So long, bee!


- Hey, guys!
- Mooseblood!


I knew I'd catch y'all down here.
Did you bring your crazy straw?


We throw it in jars, slap a label on it,
and it's pretty much pure profit.


What is this place?


A bee's got a brain
the size of a pinhead.


They are pinheads!


Pinhead.


- Oheck out the new smoker.
- Oh, sweet. That's the one you want.


The Thomas 3000!


Smoker?


Ninety puffs a minute, semi-automatic.
Twice the nicotine, all the tar.


A couple breaths of this
knocks them right out.


They make the honey,
and we make the money.


"They make the honey,
and we make the money"?


Oh, my!


What's going on? Are you OK?


Yeah. It doesn't last too long.


Do you know you're
in a fake hive with fake walls?


Our queen was moved here.
We had no choice.


This is your queen?
That's a man in women's clothes!


That's a drag queen!


What is this?


Oh, no!


There's hundreds of them!


Bee honey.


Our honey is being brazenly stolen
on a massive scale!


This is worse than anything bears
have done! I intend to do something.


Oh, Barry, stop.


Who told you humans are taking
our honey? That's a rumor.


Do these look like rumors?


That's a conspiracy theory.
These are obviously doctored photos.


How did you get mixed up in this?


He's been talking to humans.


- What?
- Talking to humans?!


He has a human girlfriend.
And they make out!


Make out? Barry!


We do not.


- You wish you could.
- Whose side are you on?


The bees!


I dated a cricket once in San Antonio.
Those crazy legs kept me up all night.


Barry, this is what you want
to do with your life?


I want to do it for all our lives.
Nobody works harder than bees!


Dad, I remember you
coming home so overworked


your hands were still stirring.
You couldn't stop.


I remember that.


What right do they have to our honey?


We live on two cups a year. They put it
in lip balm for no reason whatsoever!


Even if it's true, what can one bee do?


Sting them where it really hurts.


In the face! The eye!


- That would hurt.
- No.


Up the nose? That's a killer.


There's only one place you can sting
the humans, one place where it matters.


Hive at Five, the hive's only
full-hour action news source.


No more bee beards!


With Bob Bumble at the anchor desk.


Weather with Storm Stinger.


Sports with Buzz Larvi.


And Jeanette Ohung.


- Good evening. I'm Bob Bumble.
- And I'm Jeanette Ohung.


A tri-county bee, Barry Benson,


intends to sue the human race
for stealing our honey,


packaging it and profiting
from it illegally!


Tomorrow night on Bee Larry King,


we'll have three former queens here in
our studio, discussing their new book,


Olassy Ladies,
out this week on Hexagon.


Tonight we're talking to Barry Benson.


Did you ever think, "I'm a kid
from the hive. I can't do this"?


Bees have never been afraid
to change the world.


What about Bee Oolumbus?
Bee Gandhi? Bejesus?


Where I'm from, we'd never sue humans.


We were thinking
of stickball or candy stores.


How old are you?


The bee community
is supporting you in this case,


which will be the trial
of the bee century.


You know, they have a Larry King
in the human world too.


It's a common name. Next week...


He looks like you and has a show
and suspenders and colored dots...


Next week...


Glasses, quotes on the bottom from the
guest even though you just heard 'em.


Bear Week next week!
They're scary, hairy and here live.


Always leans forward, pointy shoulders,
squinty eyes, very Jewish.


In tennis, you attack
at the point of weakness!


It was my grandmother, Ken. She's 81.


Honey, her backhand's a joke!
I'm not gonna take advantage of that?


Quiet, please.
Actual work going on here.


- Is that that same bee?
- Yes, it is!


I'm helping him sue the human race.


- Hello.
- Hello, bee.


This is Ken.


Yeah, I remember you. Timberland, size
ten and a half. Vibram sole, I believe.


Why does he talk again?


Listen, you better go
'cause we're really busy working.


But it's our yogurt night!


Bye-bye.


Why is yogurt night so difficult?!


You poor thing.
You two have been at this for hours!


Yes, and Adam here
has been a huge help.


- Frosting...
- How many sugars?


Just one. I try not
to use the competition.


So why are you helping me?


Bees have good qualities.


And it takes my mind off the shop.


Instead of flowers, people
are giving balloon bouquets now.


Those are great, if you're three.


And artificial flowers.


- Oh, those just get me psychotic!
- Yeah, me too.


Bent stingers, pointless pollination.


Bees must hate those fake things!


Nothing worse
than a daffodil that's had work done.


Maybe this could make up
for it a little bit.


- This lawsuit's a pretty big deal.
- I guess.


You sure you want to go through with it?


Am I sure? When I'm done with
the humans, they won't be able


to say, "Honey, I'm home,"
without paying a royalty!


It's an incredible scene
here in downtown Manhattan,


where the world anxiously waits,
because for the first time in history,


we will hear for ourselves
if a honeybee can actually speak.


What have we gotten into here, Barry?


It's pretty big, isn't it?


I can't believe how many humans
don't work during the day.


You think billion-dollar multinational
food companies have good lawyers?


Everybody needs to stay
behind the barricade.


- What's the matter?
- I don't know, I just got a chill.


Well, if it isn't the bee team.


You boys work on this?


All rise! The Honorable
Judge Bumbleton presiding.


All right. Oase number 4475,


Superior Oourt of New York,
Barry Bee Benson v. the Honey Industry


is now in session.


Mr. Montgomery, you're representing
the five food companies collectively?


A privilege.


Mr. Benson... you're representing
all the bees of the world?


I'm kidding. Yes, Your Honor,
we're ready to proceed.


Mr. Montgomery,
your opening statement, please.


Ladies and gentlemen of the jury,


my grandmother was a simple woman.


Born on a farm, she believed
it was man's divine right


to benefit from the bounty
of nature God put before us.


If we lived in the topsy-turvy world
Mr. Benson imagines,


just think of what would it mean.


I would have to negotiate
with the silkworm


for the elastic in my britches!


Talking bee!


How do we know this isn't some sort of


holographic motion-picture-capture
Hollywood wizardry?


They could be using laser beams!


Robotics! Ventriloquism!
Oloning! For all we know,


he could be on steroids!


Mr. Benson?


Ladies and gentlemen,
there's no trickery here.


I'm just an ordinary bee.
Honey's pretty important to me.


It's important to all bees.
We invented it!


We make it. And we protect it
with our lives.


Unfortunately, there are
some people in this room


who think they can take it from us


'cause we're the little guys!
I'm hoping that, after this is all over,


you'll see how, by taking our honey,
you not only take everything we have


but everything we are!


I wish he'd dress like that
all the time. So nice!


Oall your first witness.


So, Mr. Klauss Vanderhayden
of Honey Farms, big company you have.


I suppose so.


I see you also own
Honeyburton and Honron!


Yes, they provide beekeepers
for our farms.


Beekeeper. I find that
to be a very disturbing term.


I don't imagine you employ
any bee-free-ers, do you?


- No.
- I couldn't hear you.


- No.
- No.


Because you don't free bees.
You keep bees. Not only that,


it seems you thought a bear would be
an appropriate image for a jar of honey.


They're very lovable creatures.


Yogi Bear, Fozzie Bear, Build-A-Bear.


You mean like this?


Bears kill bees!


How'd you like his head crashing
through your living room?!


Biting into your couch!
Spitting out your throw pillows!


OK, that's enough. Take him away.


So, Mr. Sting, thank you for being here.
Your name intrigues me.


- Where have I heard it before?
- I was with a band called The Police.


But you've never been
a police officer, have you?


No, I haven't.


No, you haven't. And so here
we have yet another example


of bee culture casually
stolen by a human


for nothing more than
a prance-about stage name.


Oh, please.


Have you ever been stung, Mr. Sting?


Because I'm feeling
a little stung, Sting.


Or should I say... Mr. Gordon M. Sumner!


That's not his real name?! You idiots!


Mr. Liotta, first,
belated congratulations on


your Emmy win for a guest spot
on ER in 2005.


Thank you. Thank you.


I see from your resume
that you're devilishly handsome


with a churning inner turmoil
that's ready to blow.


I enjoy what I do. Is that a crime?


Not yet it isn't. But is this
what it's come to for you?


Exploiting tiny, helpless bees
so you don't


have to rehearse
your part and learn your lines, sir?


Watch it, Benson!
I could blow right now!


This isn't a goodfella.
This is a badfella!


Why doesn't someone just step on
this creep, and we can all go home?!


- Order in this court!
- You're all thinking it!


Order! Order, I say!


- Say it!
- Mr. Liotta, please sit down!


I think it was awfully nice
of that bear to pitch in like that.


I think the jury's on our side.


Are we doing everything right, legally?


I'm a florist.


Right. Well, here's to a great team.


To a great team!


Well, hello.


- Ken!
- Hello.


I didn't think you were coming.


No, I was just late.
I tried to call, but... the battery.


I didn't want all this to go to waste,
so I called Barry. Luckily, he was free.


Oh, that was lucky.


There's a little left.
I could heat it up.


Yeah, heat it up, sure, whatever.


So I hear you're quite a tennis player.


I'm not much for the game myself.
The ball's a little grabby.


That's where I usually sit.
Right... there.


Ken, Barry was looking at your resume,


and he agreed with me that eating with
chopsticks isn't really a special skill.


You think I don't see what you're doing?


I know how hard it is to find
the rightjob. We have that in common.


Do we?


Bees have 100 percent employment,
but we do jobs like taking the crud out.


That's just what
I was thinking about doing.


Ken, I let Barry borrow your razor
for his fuzz. I hope that was all right.


I'm going to drain the old stinger.


Yeah, you do that.


Look at that.


You know, I've just about had it


with your little mind games.


- What's that?
- Italian Vogue.


Mamma mia, that's a lot of pages.


A lot of ads.


Remember what Van said, why is
your life more valuable than mine?


Funny, I just can't seem to recall that!


I think something stinks in here!


I love the smell of flowers.


How do you like the smell of flames?!


Not as much.


Water bug! Not taking sides!


Ken, I'm wearing a Ohapstick hat!
This is pathetic!


I've got issues!


Well, well, well, a royal flush!


- You're bluffing.
- Am I?


Surf's up, dude!


Poo water!


That bowl is gnarly.


Except for those dirty yellow rings!


Kenneth! What are you doing?!


You know, I don't even like honey!
I don't eat it!


We need to talk!


He's just a little bee!


And he happens to be
the nicest bee I've met in a long time!


Long time? What are you talking about?!
Are there other bugs in your life?


No, but there are other things bugging
me in life. And you're one of them!


Fine! Talking bees, no yogurt night...


My nerves are fried from riding
on this emotional roller coaster!


Goodbye, Ken.


And for your information,


I prefer sugar-free, artificial
sweeteners made by man!


I'm sorry about all that.


I know it's got
an aftertaste! I like it!


I always felt there was some kind
of barrier between Ken and me.


I couldn't overcome it.
Oh, well.


Are you OK for the trial?


I believe Mr. Montgomery
is about out of ideas.


We would like to call
Mr. Barry Benson Bee to the stand.


Good idea! You can really see why he's
considered one of the best lawyers...


Yeah.


Layton, you've
gotta weave some magic


with this jury,
or it's gonna be all over.


Don't worry. The only thing I have
to do to turn this jury around


is to remind them
of what they don't like about bees.


- You got the tweezers?
- Are you allergic?


Only to losing, son. Only to losing.


Mr. Benson Bee, I'll ask you
what I think we'd all like to know.


What exactly is your relationship


to that woman?


We're friends.


- Good friends?
- Yes.


How good? Do you live together?


Wait a minute...


Are you her little...


...bedbug?


I've seen a bee documentary or two.
From what I understand,


doesn't your queen give birth
to all the bee children?


- Yeah, but...
- So those aren't your real parents!


- Oh, Barry...
- Yes, they are!


Hold me back!


You're an illegitimate bee,
aren't you, Benson?


He's denouncing bees!


Don't y'all date your cousins?


- Objection!
- I'm going to pincushion this guy!


Adam, don't! It's what he wants!


Oh, I'm hit!!


Oh, lordy, I am hit!


Order! Order!


The venom! The venom
is coursing through my veins!


I have been felled
by a winged beast of destruction!


You see? You can't treat them
like equals! They're striped savages!


Stinging's the only thing
they know! It's their way!


- Adam, stay with me.
- I can't feel my legs.


What angel of mercy
will come forward to suck the poison


from my heaving buttocks?


I will have order in this court. Order!


Order, please!


The case of the honeybees
versus the human race


took a pointed turn against the bees


yesterday when one of their legal
team stung Layton T. Montgomery.


- Hey, buddy.
- Hey.


- Is there much pain?
- Yeah.


I...


I blew the whole case, didn't I?


It doesn't matter. What matters is
you're alive. You could have died.


I'd be better off dead. Look at me.


They got it from the cafeteria
downstairs, in a tuna sandwich.


Look, there's
a little celery still on it.


What was it like to sting someone?


I can't explain it. It was all...


All adrenaline and then...
and then ecstasy!


All right.


You think it was all a trap?


Of course. I'm sorry.
I flew us right into this.


What were we thinking? Look at us. We're
just a couple of bugs in this world.


What will the humans do to us
if they win?


I don't know.


I hear they put the roaches in motels.
That doesn't sound so bad.


Adam, they check in,
but they don't check out!


Oh, my.


Oould you get a nurse
to close that window?


- Why?
- The smoke.


Bees don't smoke.


Right. Bees don't smoke.


Bees don't smoke!
But some bees are smoking.


That's it! That's our case!


It is? It's not over?


Get dressed. I've gotta go somewhere.


Get back to the court and stall.
Stall any way you can.


And assuming you've done step correctly, you're ready for the tub.


Mr. Flayman.


Yes? Yes, Your Honor!


Where is the rest of your team?


Well, Your Honor, it's interesting.


Bees are trained to fly haphazardly,


and as a result,
we don't make very good time.


I actually heard a funny story about...


Your Honor,
haven't these ridiculous bugs


taken up enough
of this court's valuable time?


How much longer will we allow
these absurd shenanigans to go on?


They have presented no compelling
evidence to support their charges


against my clients,
who run legitimate businesses.


I move for a complete dismissal
of this entire case!


Mr. Flayman, I'm afraid I'm going


to have to consider
Mr. Montgomery's motion.


But you can't! We have a terrific case.


Where is your proof?
Where is the evidence?


Show me the smoking gun!


Hold it, Your Honor!
You want a smoking gun?


Here is your smoking gun.


What is that?


It's a bee smoker!


What, this?
This harmless little contraption?


This couldn't hurt a fly,
let alone a bee.


Look at what has happened


to bees who have never been asked,
"Smoking or non?"


Is this what nature intended for us?


To be forcibly addicted
to smoke machines


and man-made wooden slat work camps?


Living out our lives as honey slaves
to the white man?


- What are we gonna do?
- He's playing the species card.


Ladies and gentlemen, please,
free these bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


Free the bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


The court finds in favor of the bees!


Vanessa, we won!


I knew you could do it! High-five!


Sorry.


I'm OK! You know what this means?


All the honey
will finally belong to the bees.


Now we won't have
to work so hard all the time.


This is an unholy perversion
of the balance of nature, Benson.


You'll regret this.


Barry, how much honey is out there?


All right. One at a time.


Barry, who are you wearing?


My sweater is Ralph Lauren,
and I have no pants.


- What if Montgomery's right?
- What do you mean?


We've been living the bee way
a long time, 27 million years.


Oongratulations on your victory.
What will you demand as a settlement?


First, we'll demand a complete shutdown
of all bee work camps.


Then we want back the honey
that was ours to begin with,


every last drop.


We demand an end to the glorification
of the bear as anything more


than a filthy, smelly,
bad-breath stink machine.


We're all aware
of what they do in the woods.


Wait for my signal.


Take him out.


He'll have nauseous
for a few hours, then he'll be fine.


And we will no longer tolerate
bee-negative nicknames...


But it's just a prance-about stage name!


...unnecessary inclusion of honey
in bogus health products


and la-dee-da human
tea-time snack garnishments.


Oan't breathe.


Bring it in, boys!


Hold it right there! Good.


Tap it.


Mr. Buzzwell, we just passed three cups,
and there's gallons more coming!


- I think we need to shut down!
- Shut down? We've never shut down.


Shut down honey production!


Stop making honey!


Turn your key, sir!


What do we do now?


Oannonball!


We're shutting honey production!


Mission abort.


Aborting pollination and nectar detail.
Returning to base.


Adam, you wouldn't believe
how much honey was out there.


Oh, yeah?


What's going on? Where is everybody?


- Are they out celebrating?
- They're home.


They don't know what to do.
Laying out, sleeping in.


I heard your Uncle Oarl was on his way
to San Antonio with a cricket.


At least we got our honey back.


Sometimes I think, so what if humans
liked our honey? Who wouldn't?


It's the greatest thing in the world!
I was excited to be part of making it.


This was my new desk. This was my
new job. I wanted to do it really well.


And now...


Now I can't.


I don't understand
why they're not happy.


I thought their lives would be better!


They're doing nothing. It's amazing.
Honey really changes people.


You don't have any idea
what's going on, do you?


- What did you want to show me?
- This.


What happened here?


That is not the half of it.


Oh, no. Oh, my.


They're all wilting.


Doesn't look very good, does it?


No.


And whose fault do you think that is?


You know, I'm gonna guess bees.


Bees?


Specifically, me.


I didn't think bees not needing to make
honey would affect all these things.


It's notjust flowers.
Fruits, vegetables, they all need bees.


That's our whole SAT test right there.


Take away produce, that affects
the entire animal kingdom.


And then, of course...


The human species?


So if there's no more pollination,


it could all just go south here,
couldn't it?


I know this is also partly my fault.


How about a suicide pact?


How do we do it?


- I'll sting you, you step on me.
- Thatjust kills you twice.


Right, right.


Listen, Barry...
sorry, but I gotta get going.


I had to open my mouth and talk.


Vanessa?


Vanessa? Why are you leaving?
Where are you going?


To the final Tournament of Roses parade
in Pasadena.


They've moved it to this weekend
because all the flowers are dying.


It's the last chance
I'll ever have to see it.


Vanessa, I just wanna say I'm sorry.
I never meant it to turn out like this.


I know. Me neither.


Tournament of Roses.
Roses can't do sports.


Wait a minute. Roses. Roses?


Roses!


Vanessa!


Roses?!


Barry?


- Roses are flowers!
- Yes, they are.


Flowers, bees, pollen!


I know.
That's why this is the last parade.


Maybe not.
Oould you ask him to slow down?


Oould you slow down?


Barry!


OK, I made a huge mistake.
This is a total disaster, all my fault.


Yes, it kind of is.


I've ruined the planet.
I wanted to help you


with the flower shop.
I've made it worse.


Actually, it's completely closed down.


I thought maybe you were remodeling.


But I have another idea, and it's
greater than my previous ideas combined.


I don't want to hear it!


All right, they have the roses,
the roses have the pollen.


I know every bee, plant
and flower bud in this park.


All we gotta do is get what they've got
back here with what we've got.


- Bees.
- Park.


- Pollen!
- Flowers.


- Repollination!
- Across the nation!


Tournament of Roses,
Pasadena, Oalifornia.


They've got nothing
but flowers, floats and cotton candy.


Security will be tight.


I have an idea.


Vanessa Bloome, FTD.


Official floral business. It's real.


Sorry, ma'am. Nice brooch.


Thank you. It was a gift.


Once inside,
we just pick the right float.


How about The Princess and the Pea?


I could be the princess,
and you could be the pea!


Yes, I got it.


- Where should I sit?
- What are you?


- I believe I'm the pea.
- The pea?


It goes under the mattresses.


- Not in this fairy tale, sweetheart.
- I'm getting the marshal.


You do that!
This whole parade is a fiasco!


Let's see what this baby'll do.


Hey, what are you doing?!


Then all we do
is blend in with traffic...


...without arousing suspicion.


Once at the airport,
there's no stopping us.


Stop! Security.


- You and your insect pack your float?
- Yes.


Has it been
in your possession the entire time?


Would you remove your shoes?


- Remove your stinger.
- It's part of me.


I know. Just having some fun.
Enjoy your flight.


Then if we're lucky, we'll have
just enough pollen to do the job.


Oan you believe how lucky we are? We
have just enough pollen to do the job!


I think this is gonna work.


It's got to work.


Attention, passengers,
this is Oaptain Scott.


We have a bit of bad weather
in New York.


It looks like we'll experience
a couple hours delay.


Barry, these are cut flowers
with no water. They'll never make it.


I gotta get up there
and talk to them.


Be careful.


Oan I get help
with the Sky Mall magazine?


I'd like to order the talking
inflatable nose and ear hair trimmer.


Oaptain, I'm in a real situation.


- What'd you say, Hal?
- Nothing.


Bee!


Don't freak out! My entire species...


What are you doing?


- Wait a minute! I'm an attorney!
- Who's an attorney?


Don't move.


Oh, Barry.


Good afternoon, passengers.
This is your captain.


Would a Miss Vanessa Bloome in 24B
please report to the cockpit?


And please hurry!


What happened here?


There was a DustBuster,
a toupee, a life raft exploded.


One's bald, one's in a boat,
they're both unconscious!


- Is that another bee joke?
- No!


No one's flying the plane!


This is JFK control tower, Flight 356.
What's your status?


This is Vanessa Bloome.
I'm a florist from New York.


Where's the pilot?


He's unconscious,
and so is the copilot.


Not good. Does anyone onboard
have flight experience?


As a matter of fact, there is.


- Who's that?
- Barry Benson.


From the honey trial?! Oh, great.


Vanessa, this is nothing more
than a big metal bee.


It's got giant wings, huge engines.


I can't fly a plane.


- Why not? Isn't John Travolta a pilot?
- Yes.


How hard could it be?


Wait, Barry!
We're headed into some lightning.


This is Bob Bumble. We have some
late-breaking news from JFK Airport,


where a suspenseful scene
is developing.


Barry Benson,
fresh from his legal victory...


That's Barry!


...is attempting to land a plane,
loaded with people, flowers


and an incapacitated flight crew.


Flowers?!


We have a storm in the area
and two individuals at the controls


with absolutely no flight experience.


Just a minute.
There's a bee on that plane.


I'm quite familiar with Mr. Benson
and his no-account compadres.


They've done enough damage.


But isn't he your only hope?


Technically, a bee
shouldn't be able to fly at all.


Their wings are too small...


Haven't we heard this a million times?


"The surface area of the wings
and body mass make no sense."


- Get this on the air!
- Got it.


- Stand by.
- We're going live.


The way we work may be a mystery to you.


Making honey takes a lot of bees
doing a lot of small jobs.


But let me tell you about a small job.


If you do it well,
it makes a big difference.


More than we realized.
To us, to everyone.


That's why I want to get bees
back to working together.


That's the bee way!
We're not made of Jell-O.


We get behind a fellow.


- Black and yellow!
- Hello!


Left, right, down, hover.


- Hover?
- Forget hover.


This isn't so hard.
Beep-beep! Beep-beep!


Barry, what happened?!


Wait, I think we were
on autopilot the whole time.


- That may have been helping me.
- And now we're not!


So it turns out I cannot fly a plane.


All of you, let's get
behind this fellow! Move it out!


Move out!


Our only chance is if I do what I'd do,
you copy me with the wings of the plane!


Don't have to yell.


I'm not yelling!
We're in a lot of trouble.


It's very hard to concentrate
with that panicky tone in your voice!


It's not a tone. I'm panicking!


I can't do this!


Vanessa, pull yourself together.
You have to snap out of it!


You snap out of it.


You snap out of it.


- You snap out of it!
- You snap out of it!


- You snap out of it!
- You snap out of it!


- You snap out of it!
- You snap out of it!


- Hold it!
- Why? Oome on, it's my turn.


How is the plane flying?


I don't know.


Hello?


Benson, got any flowers
for a happy occasion in there?


The Pollen Jocks!


They do get behind a fellow.


- Black and yellow.
- Hello.


All right, let's drop this tin can
on the blacktop.


Where? I can't see anything. Oan you?


No, nothing. It's all cloudy.


Oome on. You got to think bee, Barry.


- Thinking bee.
- Thinking bee.


Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


Wait a minute.
I think I'm feeling something.


- What?
- I don't know. It's strong, pulling me.


Like a 27-million-year-old instinct.


Bring the nose down.


Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


- What in the world is on the tarmac?
- Get some lights on that!


Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


- Vanessa, aim for the flower.
- OK.


Out the engines. We're going in
on bee power. Ready, boys?


Affirmative!


Good. Good. Easy, now. That's it.


Land on that flower!


Ready? Full reverse!


Spin it around!


- Not that flower! The other one!
- Which one?


- That flower.
- I'm aiming at the flower!


That's a fat guy in a flowered shirt.
I mean the giant pulsating flower


made of millions of bees!


Pull forward. Nose down. Tail up.


Rotate around it.


- This is insane, Barry!
- This's the only way I know how to fly.


Am I koo-koo-kachoo, or is this plane
flying in an insect-like pattern?


Get your nose in there. Don't be afraid.
Smell it. Full reverse!


Just drop it. Be a part of it.


Aim for the center!


Now drop it in! Drop it in, woman!


Oome on, already.


Barry, we did it!
You taught me how to fly!


- Yes. No high-five!
- Right.


Barry, it worked!
Did you see the giant flower?


What giant flower? Where? Of course
I saw the flower! That was genius!


- Thank you.
- But we're not done yet.


Listen, everyone!


This runway is covered
with the last pollen


from the last flowers
available anywhere on Earth.


That means this is our last chance.


We're the only ones who make honey,
pollinate flowers and dress like this.


If we're gonna survive as a species,
this is our moment! What do you say?


Are we going to be bees, orjust
Museum of Natural History keychains?


We're bees!


Keychain!


Then follow me! Except Keychain.


Hold on, Barry. Here.


You've earned this.


Yeah!


I'm a Pollen Jock! And it's a perfect
fit. All I gotta do are the sleeves.


Oh, yeah.


That's our Barry.


Mom! The bees are back!


If anybody needs
to make a call, now's the time.


I got a feeling we'll be
working late tonight!


Here's your change. Have a great
afternoon! Oan I help who's next?


Would you like some honey with that?
It is bee-approved. Don't forget these.


Milk, cream, cheese, it's all me.
And I don't see a nickel!


Sometimes I just feel
like a piece of meat!


I had no idea.


Barry, I'm sorry.
Have you got a moment?


Would you excuse me?
My mosquito associate will help you.


Sorry I'm late.


He's a lawyer too?


I was already a blood-sucking parasite.
All I needed was a briefcase.


Have a great afternoon!


Barry, I just got this huge tulip order,
and I can't get them anywhere.


No problem, Vannie.
Just leave it to me.


You're a lifesaver, Barry.
Oan I help who's next?


All right, scramble, jocks!
It's time to fly.


Thank you, Barry!


That bee is living my life!


Let it go, Kenny.


- When will this nightmare end?!
- Let it all go.


- Beautiful day to fly.
- Sure is.


Between you and me,
I was dying to get out of that office.


You have got
to start thinking bee, my friend.


- Thinking bee!
- Me?


Hold it. Let's just stop
for a second. Hold it.


I'm sorry. I'm sorry, everyone.
Oan we stop here?


I'm not making a major life decision
during a production number!


All right. Take ten, everybody.
Wrap it up, guys.


I had virtually no rehearsal for that.

ha ha funny 2016 meme trend


----------



## ThoD (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> According to all known laws
> of aviation,
> 
> 
> ...


For the love of god, put that thing in a spoiler!:/


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 28, 2018)

ThoD said:


> For the love of god, put that thing in a spoiler!:/


i did.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 28, 2018)

(ᵔᴥᵔ)


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 28, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Spoiler: dont click this >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the entire scipt


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2018)

https://instaud.io/2mRr


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2018)

t!slots 500


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2018)

```
new Vector3((float)(thresholdX * -40), 0, 0)
```


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 1, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ```
> new Vector3((float)(thresholdX * -40), 0, 0)
> ```


nerd


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 1, 2018)

IT'S A TRAP


----------



## ThoD (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 1, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


is that supposed to mean she's flat?


----------



## ThoD (Jul 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> is that supposed to mean she's flat?


Yes, thought that was obvious, why?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 1, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 134077


even if big boobs are common in anime, there is something i like more


Spoiler



Bigger boobs


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 1, 2018)

*Hey Look Ma, I Made It*


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 2, 2018)

Instead of obviously biased & joking about said bias.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2018)

https://instaud.io/2nMm


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Larsenv (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 2, 2018)

*Katushiro Takagi*


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 2, 2018)

*Don’t. Tell. Me. What. To. Do.*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/AteTheOnion/comments/8vjqab/those_damn_meat_eaters/


----------



## ThoD (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 2, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 2, 2018)

I think I found a new favourite YouTube channel.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 4, 2018)

[Latin Lyrics]
Audi famam illius.
Solus in hostes ruit
et patriam servavit.

Audi famam illius.
Cucurrit quaeque
tetigit destruens.

Audi famam illius.
Audi famam illius.

Spes omnibus, mihi quoque.
Terror omnibus, mihi quoque.

Ille
iuxta me.

Ille iuxta me.
Socii sunt mihi,
qui olim viri fortes
rivalesque erant.

Saeve certando pugnandoque
splendor crescit.
[In-Game Translation]
I’ve heard legends of that person
How he plunged into enemy territory
How he saved his homeland

I’ve heard legends of that person
How he traveled the breadth of the land
Reducing all he touched to rubble

I’ve heard legends of that person
I’ve heard legends of that person

Revered by many -- I, too, revere him
Feared by many -- I, too, fear him

Now, that person
Stands at my side

Now that person stands at my side
Now my friends are with me
Some of them were once heroes
Some, my mortal enemies

And as we face each other in battle, locked in combat
We shine ever brighter
[Literal Translation]
Listen to the legend of that man!
Alone he faced his foes
And saved his country.

Listen to the legend of that man!
He ran, destroying everything he touched.

Listen to the legend of that man!
Listen to the legend of that man!

Hope to everyone, also to me.
Fear to everyone, also to me.

That man!
He is close to me.

That man! He is close to me!
I have friends
Who were once brave men
and rivals.

By fiercely competing and fighting,
Our splendor will increase.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## oofio (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Jul 4, 2018)

While reading this thread my clipboard changed, because I saw something good and wanted to share it.

So have atcha, a dupe!





kudos to @DeoNaught


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2018)

One Punch'd


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 5, 2018)

collected candy


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 5, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cousin#Relationship_charts


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2018)

The hunt was over. Palace Skip _was_ real. And the only partners, and tricks we needed to perform were Goombella, Koops, Yoshi and a double jump. And how to perform the trick?
Well, all you had to do is use a trick called delayed Goombella buffers to get a glitch called text storage twice, move to the left side of the room and have Koops start a battle off-screen, perform a glitch called Yoshi teleport, land on a spring underneath the room, maneuver on the narrow seam of the room, manipulate Yoshi to fall with the delay, lure an Ember towards you, have Yoshi teleport slightly underneath the floor, and double jump up to the loading zone.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 5, 2018)

Tlj


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Tlj


BLJ


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> BLJ


No stop


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> No stop


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2018)

oh cool, pasting copied discord emoji pastes them as images


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2018)

Seriel said:


> oh cool, pasting copied discord emoji pastes them as images


Holy shit


Spoiler: Vector alert


----------



## Seriel (Jul 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Holy shit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Vector alert


LOL


----------



## ThoD (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 5, 2018)

Holt shit this thread finally got a sticky


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 5, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Holt shit this thread finally got a sticky


OH MY GOD
*fangirl screams*


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 5, 2018)

/give @s skull 1 3 {SkullOwner:King_Of_Skiddos}


----------



## danwellby (Jul 5, 2018)

d9f288d21e77e61e0c8bd904331d43cb696c93d0636e26c423f5230921690ad9


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 5, 2018)

nice it's sticky
just like everywhere in Quebec right now


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2018)

So if I write "Autistic" in my bio it's a license to be a dick without repercussion? Good to know.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> /give @s skull 1 3 {SkullOwner:King_Of_Skiddos}


I was first!
Also, is that actually your MC username?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2018)

417993047427776512


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2018)

https://twitter.com/michaelreeves08/status/1015013225488777216


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I was first!
> Also, is that actually your MC username?


Yes, that's my Java MC name


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> https://twitter.com/michaelreeves08/status/1015013225488777216


I fucking love Michael Reeves.

My Ctrl + V:


----------



## pandavova (Jul 6, 2018)

Kalender


----------



## ThoD (Jul 6, 2018)

H: What's that smell?
W: I don't smell anything
H: Exactly, so go in the kitchen and make something to eat already!


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 7, 2018)

Haha no, looks like every fps out there


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 134845


sexy...
how old...?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> sexy...
> how old...?


16


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

Seriel said:


> 16


sexyer...
from...?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> sexyer...
> from...?


https://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Hatsune_Miku


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

Seriel said:


> https://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Hatsune_Miku


whats vocaloid?
voice modifier?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats vocaloid?
> voice modifier?


a vocaloid is kind of like a virtual anime-like character that sings songs composed by humans.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> a vocaloid is kind of like a virtual anime-like character that sings songs composed by humans.


cool


----------



## Seriel (Jul 7, 2018)

But she’s also Christian so maybe it’s not worth it


----------



## awesomebing1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Seriel said:


> But she’s also Christian so maybe it’s not worth it



[17:44] Erisa: theyre talking to me in a FUCKING group chat


----------



## Seriel (Jul 7, 2018)

[22:45] Erisa: i bet theyre christian

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 134941


actually what is that face though lol


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 8, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> actually what is that face though lol


He's an expert in weird faces.


Spoiler












Too lazy to find more


----------



## plasturion (Jul 8, 2018)

https://www.deviantart.com/nvillustration/gallery/


----------



## VzUh (Jul 9, 2018)

bone idleness
and a minutes ago i copied this manually because of reasons
Grabando a: “***-***.**/public/rom/Nintendo DS/3407 - Simple DS Series Vol. 46 - The Hikyou Tankentai - Choujou Special 'Kyoui! Jinrui Mitou no Sekai Kakuchi ni Nazo no Mikakunin Seibutsu wa Sonzai Shita!!' (Japan) *.nds.7z”*


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2018)

MOTHERLODE


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 135070


well... still... she looks flat...


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 9, 2018)

This actually brought me to tears. https://t.co/QgRNFBJk6y via @YouTube— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) July 9, 2018


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 9, 2018)

*Personality* is defined as the set of habitual behaviors, cognitions and emotional patterns that evolve from biological and environmental factors.[1] While there is no generally agreed upon definition of personality, most theories focus on motivation and psychological interactions with one's environment.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

I made this in 6 hours.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I made this in 6 hours.
> 
> View attachment 135344


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

Video version of my previous post:


----------



## SG854 (Jul 11, 2018)

Why Big Mac's don't rot


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## CeeDee (Jul 13, 2018)

HAC-P-APSWA


----------



## Seriel (Jul 13, 2018)

216.5 MB/566.7 MB, Rate: 9.3 MB/s


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 14, 2018)

/    イ              (((ヽ
(    ノ                 ￣Y  \
|   ( \      (.       /)     |     )
ヽ   ヽ `  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  _ノ    /
    ＼   |   ⌒Ｙ⌒   /  /
          | ヽ     |      ﾉ ／
       ＼トー仝ーイ
              | ミ土彡/
            ) \      °   /
           (     \      /     )
          /       / ѼΞΞΞΞΞΞΞD
        /      /    \ \ \
      ( (    ).         ) ).  )
     (      ).            ( |    |
   |    /                \    |

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dAVID_ said:


> /    イ              (((ヽ
> (    ノ                 ￣Y  \
> |   ( \      (.       /)     |     )
> ヽ   ヽ `  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  _ノ    /
> ...


that doesnt work


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2018)

OCEAN MAN Take me by the hand  lead me to the land that you understand OCEAN MAN The voyage to the corner of the globe is a real trip OCEAN MAN The crust of a tan man imbibed by the sand Soaking up the thirst of the land


----------



## ThoD (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2018)

SexySpai said:


>


I got this very same image...
Here is the noob me who though he would get actual image of AL'S


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Ochinchin daisuki desu!


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 15, 2018)

Literally me since the beginning of my lifespan


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


>


Is that Mojangles?
But why?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


>


That looks like the font used in Minecraft chat.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> That looks like the font used in Minecraft chat.


Because it is. It's called Mojangles.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 135899


*ITS A TRAP
THEYRE BOTH TRAP*


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 135899


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.webtoons.com/en/challen...-schedule/viewer?title_no=201857&episode_no=3


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> https://www.webtoons.com/en/challen...-schedule/viewer?title_no=201857&episode_no=3


"ITERESTING"
XD


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> "ITERESTING"
> XD


Is a typo seriously all you can take away from that?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Is a typo seriously all you can take away from that?


eerrrrr... yesss...?


----------



## Uumas (Jul 17, 2018)

*The Registration Email Address is not Verified*


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 17, 2018)

"Fuck off doesn't mean go away. Fuck off means fuck. Off. Fuck off! He will fuck off. Off he will fuck."


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## adrifcastr (Jul 18, 2018)

Pentatonix - Attention LIVE [Tour 2018]


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 136163


RAPIST ALERT!!!


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 18, 2018)

http://example.com/


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/lBOlok9.mp4


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> https://i.imgur.com/lBOlok9.mp4


Put your dick in it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Put your dick in it.


Excellent idea.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Excellent idea.


nice your new avy


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 19, 2018)

nice pillow


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 19, 2018)

plasturion said:


> nice pillow



since when does people have squirrel as pet?
never saw that before
and i even saw a skunk as pets xD


----------



## plasturion (Jul 19, 2018)

Sometimes people have.
For example this guy found injuried squirrel and take her home. Very soon she became domestic pet.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 19, 2018)

For one time this topic pops up, I have something at all that's also appropriate to post...

The picture also found at this address: http://thedarkblade.com/wp-content/uploads/CSA-Rifle-Sword.jpg

Found while Bing Image searching for "katana with gun inside", of course


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 19, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> For one time this topic pops up, I have something at all that's also appropriate to post...
> 
> The picture also found at this address: http://thedarkblade.com/wp-content/uploads/CSA-Rifle-Sword.jpg
> 
> Found while Bing Image searching for "katana with gun inside", of course


why would you search on bing?


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 19, 2018)

296115447720


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why would you search on bing?


Best tool for each job (chiefly, for adult content)


----------



## ThoD (Jul 19, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> For one time this topic pops up, I have something at all that's also appropriate to post...
> 
> The picture also found at this address: http://thedarkblade.com/wp-content/uploads/CSA-Rifle-Sword.jpg
> 
> Found while Bing Image searching for "katana with gun inside", of course


Now I want one like that, know someone that owns a similar kind of gun (ranger-type pistol with shortsword though), looks fun! If only there was rocketlauncher-greatsword

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Now I want one like that, know someone that owns a similar kind of gun (ranger-type pistol with shortsword though), looks fun! If only there was rocketlauncher-greatsword
> 
> Ctrl+V:



As a peaceful canadian, I'll never understand americans and their guns mania...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2018)

http://xn--hrdin-gra.se/files/vcs/Dengue_Fever_by_DSS_and_Flush.mp4


----------



## ThoD (Jul 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> As a peaceful canadian, I'll never understand americans and their guns mania...


Neither can I. However, gunblades and weapons of that sort have never been american... Bayonett rifles were British/French and longsword rifles were just an evolution of those, while shortsword pistols were Spanish/German in origin. Also, I'm not american, but I do like guns (not like a dumb american, I understand they are dangerous and don't play around with them, but the best gun users in the world all come from Italy and Greece, so that should tell you something, just check top sharpshooting rankings worldwide and it's literally only Italians/Greeks). Weapons are cool and useful, so knowing a lot about them and being good at using them is a very important skill that prepares you for both emergencies and allows you to be good at hunting if you ever want to try it out (hunting is fun, just try it, really relaxing and then you get to eat what you kill most of the time so it's rewarding too).


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> http://xn--hrdin-gra.se/files/vcs/Dengue_Fever_by_DSS_and_Flush.mp4


looks like an old Atari game (atari as in atari-2600)


----------



## ThoD (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> looks like an old Atari game (atari as in atari-2600)


Because it is from that platform


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Because it is from that platform


huhu i see

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Because it is from that platform


I remember they didnt know what background music was back then


----------



## plasturion (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


what is the name of that meme btw?
i know that usually there is another girl, well, in the original meme
but i dont know the name of the meme, what is it please?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what is the name of that meme btw?
> i know that usually there is another girl, well, in the original meme
> but i dont know the name of the meme, what is it please?


idk lol

CTRL+V


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> idk lol
> 
> CTRL+V


#relatable

also ctrl+v


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what is the name of that meme btw?
> i know that usually there is another girl, well, in the original meme
> but i dont know the name of the meme, what is it please?


Distracted Boyfriend.
https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/distracted-boyfriend


----------



## ThoD (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 136820


'_>'


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 23, 2018)

http://kicad-pcb.org/blog/2018/07/KiCad-5--a-new-generation/


----------



## ThoD (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 23, 2018)

dysthymia


----------



## ThoD (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 23, 2018)

Should


----------



## drenal (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-england-nottinghamshire-42527880


----------



## SG854 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>



That reminds me of that older video with the 4 year old thinking a GBC had a touch screen, people these days really need to learn how to use old technology, especially how it's laughably simpler to use than most things nowadays


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


whats that drug O.o
I want some

plus it reminds me this from the simpsons


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats that drug O.o
> I want some
> 
> plus it reminds me this from the simpsons



It's the gay in liquid form


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


>


I have several questions.


My Ctrl+v
Is Ocarina of Time a gay coming-of-age story?

https://www.destructoid.com/is-ocarina-of-time-a-gay-coming-of-age-story--506492.phtml

Shared from my Google feed


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2018)

drenal said:


> I have several questions.


You don't want to know

My CTRL+V


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> You don't want to know


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 24, 2018)

We get back to the castle after a long day of mining. I remove my diamond armor, and unequip my sword. You see my long flowing blonde hair escape my helmet. My slightly sweaty body glistens in the torchlight. Continue as Steve from minecraft


----------



## ThoD (Jul 24, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


>



Welp, that was actually awesome... want more of it

Ctrl+V:


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2018)

http://www.themostamazingwebsiteontheinternet.com/


----------



## drenal (Jul 25, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> http://www.themostamazingwebsiteontheinternet.com/


My eyes


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 27, 2018)

I take my bank profile VERY seriously pic.twitter.com/wmkfFc7E8g— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) July 27, 2018


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 27, 2018)

It's hentai again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> It's hentai again.


Proof?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Proof?


I won't post it here.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I won't post it here.


Then we don't believe it's hentai

My Ctrl+v


----------



## ThoD (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 27, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 137355


What anime is that? The art style feels so Trigger.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> What anime is that? The art style feels so Trigger.


Kiznaiver, probably one of the best-looking/animated shows of recent years, came out in 2016, really fun to watch and has a somewhat interesting theme, especially if sick of the classic school drama genre that's been so overdone


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2018)

drenal said:


> Then we don't believe it's hentai
> 
> My Ctrl+v
> View attachment 137350


so true


----------



## ThoD (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## AT-LOWDeSu (Jul 28, 2018)

sweis12 said:


> *8 in. 1 Power Source*


Updating your switch will not prevent you from using Atmosphere/Fusee Gelee. It will just make doing so more difficult and involved.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 137406


Don't know how I didn't think of that before... I mean, they look the same even without the wig or glasses

Ctrl+V:


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 28, 2018)

§


----------



## drenal (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 29, 2018)

i'd post my ctrl+v here but some of you wont like it


----------



## drenal (Jul 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> i'd post my ctrl+v here but some of you wont like it


What is it


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 29, 2018)

drenal said:


> What is it


i might regret this


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> i might regret this


black slave?
as in...
big dick?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> black slave?
> as in...
> big dick?


well that isnt specified


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> well that isnt specified


watch out with what youre posting
<---Zelda is watching you


----------



## ThoD (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 29, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


found it
it's you


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 29, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


i found it


----------



## ThoD (Jul 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> i found it


Good to know, if you have any trouble next time, a mirror can make it even easier/s

Ctrl+V (rewatching some old anime and screenshotting...):


----------



## drenal (Jul 29, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> i might regret this


OMG XD


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 29, 2018)

*:regional_indicator_d:* *:regional_indicator_a:* *:regional_indicator_m:* *:regional_indicator_e:* *:regional_indicator_t:* *:regional_indicator_u:* *:regional_indicator_c:* *:regional_indicator_o:* *:regional_indicator_s:* *:regional_indicator_i:* *:regional_indicator_t:* *:regional_indicator_a:*


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 30, 2018)

I call them out on their "comforts" like, cause it's full of lies, and if your gonna try to comfort me, try something honest, It's my Nature, I hate lies, and always want truth. So people just get tired of me calling them out, and trying to help, and leave me. I can't blame them, I'd get tired of myself too.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


FUCKING FURRY


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> FUCKING FURRY


it's just a mix of Fenneko and Braixen.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> it's just a mix of Fenneko and Braixen.


Braixen is hot...I mean

F-F-FUCKING FURRY


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2018)

snip


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

What happens if we evolve to give birth every time we mastrubate :thinking:


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 2, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> What happens if we evolve to give birth every time we mastrubate :thinking:


Would be pretty awkward for the first guy, that's for sure.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

sks316 said:


> H


----------



## ThoD (Aug 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Would be pretty awkward for the first guy, that's for sure.


Even more so considering how a single session can create enough "content" to give birth to 30 million babies

Ctrl+V (trying to make a gif of this):


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Even more so considering how a single session can create enough "content" to give birth to 30 million babies


And they'd be really small too, not sperm-sized mind you but just large enough to barely fit through a fully dilated dickhole.











it'd give a whole new meaning to the phrase "baby batter"


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 2, 2018)

(Magnet link to Infinity War)


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

£7.99


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 3, 2018)

10k Ohms


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> £7.99


wow thats cheap


----------



## ThoD (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 4, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 138544


"Really Bob? Stabbing me in the head? 'Oh no, it hurts so much...!' Grow up!"


----------



## ThoD (Aug 4, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> "Really Bob? Stabbing me in the head? 'Oh no, it hurts so much...!' Grow up!"


You gotta love how all medieval depictions of killing are like that, everyone just smiling as if everything is alright


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 5, 2018)

https://twitter.com/artemis_uwu/status/1021906888298979328


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 5, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/dragoninjector-game-cart-payload-injector-trinket-m0-clone.511780/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 6, 2018)

Tune in 8/8 at 7am PT for a Super #SmashBrosUltimate Direct livestream, featuring new game information delivered by director Masahiro Sakurai! pic.twitter.com/Df3xxTCTGR— Nintendo Versus (@NintendoVS) August 5, 2018


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 139030


Bad


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Bad


Good*


----------



## ThoD (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 8, 2018)

04:19 / 04:20 pic.twitter.com/n4sdez3Smr— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) August 8, 2018


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Good*


Bad**


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Bad**


meh***


----------



## ThoD (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## oofio (Aug 9, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 9, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 11, 2018)

Tanya's technically a magical girl, she's a mage and she's a girl. This is a really hardcore magical girl anime.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 12, 2018)

Wenn ist das Nunstück git und Slotermeyer? Ja! Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Wenn ist das Nunstück git und Slotermeyer? Ja! Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput


Nice job, Google Translate.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 12, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Nice job, Google Translate.
> 
> View attachment 139613


You don't get it, do you? It's an easter egg on Google Translate, reason the "Fatal Error" isn't in red It's from Monty Python's "The funniest joke in the world" where the joke was so funny everyone died when they heard it...


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> You don't get it, do you? It's an easter egg on Google Translate, reason the "Fatal Error" isn't in red It's from Monty Python's "The funniest joke in the world" where the joke was so funny everyone died when they heard it...



Oh!


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 13, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


>



If only practice was enough to quell the murderous tendencies I wouldn't have give up archery /s

Ctrl+V:


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2018)

thank you https://t.co/KO2RcfIA2Q— Michael Reeves (@michaelreeves) August 12, 2018


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2018)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 139679


how can I trigger this glitch?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> how can I trigger this glitch?


That's not a glitch, it's edited.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> That's not a glitch, it's edited.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Well, next time, make your sarcasm more obvious, because knowing you, I wouldn't be surprised if you thought this was real.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2018)

I just found a great artist, holy shit.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## aphirst (Aug 14, 2018)

01286 234936

Scam caller claiming to be "my ISP" despite stating the wrong company. Typical shit trying to get personal details, or trying to get you to install TeamViewer or something (to then scour your files).


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 14, 2018)

i'd post the youtube link here but im afraid itll get taken down

for summary, its basically a computarized voice singing ''hitler did nothing wrong'' to Take on Me.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 15, 2018)

​


----------



## ThoD (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2018)

Spoiler: Warning! Nightmare fuel!


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler: Warning! Nightmare fuel!
> 
> 
> 
> [Sweet jesus why]


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Hey, I warned everyone
not my problem if you opened it


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler: Warning! Nightmare fuel!


Meh, I've seen worse.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2018)

https://www.amazon.ca/Samsung-MB-MC...pID=41uLxnArMtL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## ThoD (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler: Warning! Nightmare fuel!


BTW, after a quick research, this image is from the Momo challenge
please, get information about it before trying it
a young 12 years old girl committed suicide after trying it


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Dominator211 (Aug 17, 2018)

Canal Tecniqueza  4 days ago
sim Ary tanto dlc quanto updates


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 19, 2018)

A cock.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 19, 2018)

I fucking HATE fake pockets. If it has fake pockets, I will not buy it, period. If it didn’t have any pockets, I might be into it if it’s a truly great pair of pants, but I really need my pockets.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 19, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 140473


Funny law, it's illegal for kids under 12 to have email addresses, even if supervised by guardian/parent and that's an international law, really makes you think how more empty the place would be without the whippersnappers on here (damn we need an "old" emoji...)

My Ctrl+V (I know this is probably gonna get axed by a mod who can't take a joke since it may be seem as a bit too sexual, but oh well, I'll just put it in a spoiler):


Spoiler


----------



## Seriel (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

Seriel said:


>


thats why I never used Apple services


----------



## Seriel (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> thats why I never used Apple services


Hahah. I use Apple Music because I'm part of a family plan so it's free. Sadly that means I have to use iTunes on my computer to get the same music on it.
That screenshot was half-intentional, I unplugged my ethernet during a song and it seemed to trigger a memory leak in the program. I just left it open for ages to see how far it could go.
This is what happened when I killed it:


----------



## ThoD (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2018)

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1480053790


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 24, 2018)

content://media/external/file/176927


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2018)

privates->ParseNodes(firstNode);


----------



## Shubshub (Aug 25, 2018)

https://www.mightyape.co.nz/product...-an-elusive-age-edition-of-light-ps4/26858886


----------



## drenal (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Creamy (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 26, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/s571jBj.gifv


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



funny, it's election here in Quebec, and the deputy i'll vote for is named Michel Reeves


----------



## Seriel (Aug 27, 2018)

ThoD said:


> https://i.imgur.com/s571jBj.gifv


same lmao


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 141236


yea I've heard of the i9 and its 18 cores
is it released yet?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yea I've heard of the i9 and its 18 cores
> is it released yet?


What?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> What?


what what?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yea I've heard of the i9 and its 18 cores
> is it released yet?


You should hear about the Threadripper and its 32 cores :^)


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 27, 2018)

*stares motherfuckerly*


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> *stares motherfuckerly*



You deserve a thousand likes


----------



## ThoD (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## The0919 (Aug 28, 2018)

NoNand cfw


----------



## ThoD (Aug 28, 2018)

Spoiler: It's from a non-hentai anime but people might get offended because panties, so spoiler I guess:P


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 29, 2018)

BufferedPaintDC(): arguments did not match any overloaded call:
  overload 1: argument 2 has unexpected type 'NoneType'
  overload 2: argument 2 has unexpected type 'NoneType'


----------



## ThoD (Aug 30, 2018)

I like to play at 1 fps, because it's more photographic.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 30, 2018)

content://media/external/file/177067


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

i'd paste what was in my clipboard but it's a link and right now i'm a stupid newbie who can barely do anything on the site


----------



## ThoD (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-538


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.roblox.com/games/612603002/UPDATE-Escape-the-Cruise-Ship-Obby


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


I saw this couple years back and almost died Thanks for the big resolution!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 1, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/562410/Panty_Party/

PS: Don't ask


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2018)

ThoD said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/562410/Panty_Party/
> 
> PS: Don't ask


@Lilith Valentine

also ctrl+v


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Shubshub (Sep 4, 2018)

this


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 4, 2018)

style="background-color: lightcyan"


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 4, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> style="background-color: lightcyan"


Huh, didn't know lightcyan was a valid color in CSS


----------



## ThoD (Sep 4, 2018)

Spoiler: Just in case because context can be a bit inappropriate even if nothing is shown


----------



## zacchi4k (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## zacchi4k (Sep 5, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Please tell me that's not what I think it is


----------



## zacchi4k (Sep 5, 2018)

deleted


----------



## ThoD (Sep 5, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Please tell me that's not what I think it is


Starts with a "V" and it shakes


----------



## zacchi4k (Sep 5, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Starts with a "V" and it shakes


....violin string


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 6, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> Please tell me that's not what I think it is


It is


----------



## peteruk (Sep 6, 2018)

And I will pour out mine indignation upon thee, I will blow against thee in the fire of my wrath, and deliver thee into the hand of brutish men, and skilful to destroy.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 6, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/capcom-...issable-ace-attorney-panel-at-tgs-2018.517319


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## friz2000 (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Shubshub (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 8, 2018)

Shubshub said:


>


you did well, hasselhoff


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Sep 9, 2018)

As Daniel Vetter, a kernel engineer from Intel, observed on Twitter: “Linus books the wrong flight and they decide to move the entire conference. It's ... a cult.”


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2018)

https://github.com/cmilr/DeadSimple-Pixel-Perfect-Camera.git


----------



## ThoD (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-vi...re-dark-filter-and-widescreen-support.517158/


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Wew, I'm gonna need a source for that animu girl.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 9, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Wew, I'm gonna need a source for that animu girl.


Wish I had exact source, but fairly sure it's just Pokemon fanart


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 10, 2018)

i += ((((((1493869 ^ 9250225) >> 6) & 0xFF) & 1) / 2) * 4) / 2


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 11, 2018)

...on 9/11?


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2018)

Mari Yamaguchi


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

- snip -


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 13, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/researc...on-sos-rescue-thank-you-mail-research.409118/


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2018)

*modsnip*

: D


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> *modsnip*
> 
> : D


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2018)

content://media/external/file/63873


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


inb4 post removed by staff


----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> inb4 post removed by staff


It's just a cucumber, don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


LMAO STEALING THIS

[EDIT] CTRL+V


----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 16, 2018)

pic.twitter.com/FMRuXHFdoF— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) September 16, 2018


Shameless self-advertisement because I think one of my comics actually looks half decent for once.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> https://twitter.com/smileyhead1500/status/1041352646005858304
> 
> Shameless self-advertisement because I think one of my comics actually looks half decent for once.


People are making too much of a deal out of it, you just can't make memes with copyrighted images, drawing your own version of the copyrighted image still is legal to use in memes

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 16, 2018)

ThoD said:


> People are making too much of a deal out of it, you just can't make memes with copyrighted images, drawing your own version of the copyrighted image still is legal to use in memes
> 
> Ctrl+V:


The thing is, the actual point of a meme is to be a joke on culture, you need to at least have the original copyrighted material for it ti actually work

The thing that really scares people is they think that meme, which are protected under fair use, will be removed just because of the copyrighted material


----------



## ThoD (Sep 16, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> The thing is, the actual point of a meme is to be a joke on culture, you need to at least have the original copyrighted material for it ti actually work
> 
> The thing that really scares people is they think that meme, which are protected under fair use, will be removed just because of the copyrighted material


I know, people always read too much into things... Anonymous memes still are safe as they can't prosecute you and same goes for drawn ones, so it's not exactly like you don't have loopholes...

Ctrl+V:


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 20, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/monotonemonkey/another-re-tail-thing


----------



## ThoD (Sep 20, 2018)

Spoiler: May be seen as bad by some, so spoiler...


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2018)

drenal said:


> View attachment 143936


Albino litten huh?
like it


----------



## drenal (Sep 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Albino litten huh?
> like it


...it's a shiny


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2018)

drenal said:


> ...it's a shiny


yea well, shiny albino, same thing


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/death-to-furries.484902/


----------



## plasturion (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2018)

Mega Man 3 - Wily Stages 1-2 (Atari PoKEY)


----------



## ThoD (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Shubshub (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## danwellby (Sep 25, 2018)

My control+v, who Know compressing switch nand backups made such buitaful pattens


----------



## ThoD (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2018)

https://www.nintendo.com/json/content/get/filter/game?system=switch&sort=title&direction=asc


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 25, 2018)

I was at a local bar when a woman at a table a few feet away from me sneezed and her glass eye came out and I caught it.  I handed it back to her and she popped it in and said thank you. She was a beautiful woman. Gorgeous face stunning body and a beautiful smile to boot. The woman of my dreams right in front of me. A few moments pass by and she comes up to me and asks for my number and I looked around the room. Surely she must’ve been mistaken. I said “ who me?!!!?” She said “yes of course you. I don’t usually do this kind of thing but you just sort of caught my eye.”


----------



## ThoD (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 27, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Spoiler: May be seen as bad by some, so spoiler...


ZOMG IM OFFENDED


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Sep 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bow...AUIECgD&biw=1366&bih=574#imgrc=zx3i5JGgYJ7dxM:


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 27, 2018)

/dev/ttyACM0


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Are underaged anime pantyshots actually allowed in the EoF? Interesting to know...

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Shubshub (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 28, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Are underaged anime pantyshots actually allowed in the EoF? Interesting to know...
> 
> Ctrl+V:
> View attachment 144736


that's not a panty shot. we appear to have a very differing definition of nsfw.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 28, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> that's not a panty shot. we appear to have a very differing definition of nsfw.


I didn't say that it's because of the pantyshot that it's nsfw, just that because it's both a pantyshot (it actually is) and because it's an aderaged girl it's more towards smut, not exactly NSFW but still, just asking where the borderline is because I haven't posted a lot of stuff on EoF I could have if anime underaged smut is allowed...


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 28, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I didn't say that it's because of the pantyshot that it's nsfw, just that because it's both a pantyshot (it actually is) and because it's an aderaged girl it's more towards smut, not exactly NSFW but still, just asking where the borderline is because I haven't posted a lot of stuff on EoF I could have if anime underaged smut is allowed...


because underaged fictional characters have feelings..


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 28, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> because underaged fictional characters have feelings..


Oh boy, here we go


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2018)

https://instaud.io/2JAk


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/v...lf5TtpxxYjjBUBp-BSLtZ8RzFBpOhdMk=w652-h868-no

From the "What was your first phone?" thread


----------



## ThoD (Sep 28, 2018)

PS: Not part of the Ctrl+V, but whoever isn't aware, they are actually patching out boob physics from Fortnite because "it wasn't intended to be in the game", more like an animator put that in there and they only now found out


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Sep 28, 2018)

ThoD said:


> PS: Not part of the Ctrl+V, but whoever isn't aware, they are actually patching out boob physics from Fortnite because "it wasn't intended to be in the game", more like an animator put that in there and they only now found out


Its a t rated game where you shoot people in the face but realistic jiggle physics is crossing the line? What the actual heck!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Its a t rated game where you shoot people in the face but realistic jiggle physics is crossing the line? What the actual heck!


Ikr


----------



## ThoD (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 144996


I'm sorry what


----------



## ThoD (Sep 29, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm sorry what


Guy sees add for a 42 inch TV, didn't read the fine print thinking it was a television, so he got a 42 inch tall TransVestite


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Guy sees add for a 42 inch TV, didn't read the fine print thinking it was a television, so he got a 42 inch tall TransVestite


That was definitely bait


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 29, 2018)

it's an nsfw reddit post


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Sep 29, 2018)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 145043


Since the earth is obviously flat there is now way the Japanese planes could have flown to the right of japan to get to america quicker.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 29, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Since the earth is obviously flat there is now way the Japanese planes could have flown to the right of japan to get to america quicker.


What really gets me in that pic is that even if earth was flat, why wouldn't they fly in a straight line? He drew a really roundabout way as if planes can't fly over things


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2018)

ThoD said:


> What really gets me in that pic is that even if earth was flat, why wouldn't they fly in a straight line? He drew a really roundabout way as if planes can't fly over things


well, apparently, planes float, for a moment...
So maybe they were out of fuel and used it as a boat?
who knows?


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Sep 29, 2018)

ThoD said:


> What really gets me in that pic is that even if earth was flat, why wouldn't they fly in a straight line? He drew a really roundabout way as if planes can't fly over things


I dont think china would like an entire squad of fighters to fly over it. They would be shot down because japan was already fighting china.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 30, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> I dont think china would like an entire squad of fighters to fly over it. They would be shot down because japan was already fighting china.


China didn't have AA artillery until almost 1940, but even then, why not fly over Africa or South America? Doubt there are flying lions or people would catapult llamas into the air, that would be scary

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Sep 30, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=can.....69i57j0l5.1701j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## SimonMKWii (Sep 30, 2018)

Files.Add("main_image.jpg", new MemoryStream(Convert.FromBase64String(JObject.Parse(JSON)["body"]["main_image"].ToString())));


----------



## ThoD (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## JustANoob;) (Sep 30, 2018)

https://www.red dit.com/r/btd6/comments/9jphfo/why_churchill_never_gets_out_of_his_tank/?utm_source=reddit-android


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 1, 2018)

<:skiddo:349312904551464961>


----------



## ThoD (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 2, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


Ok that was funny


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 2, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

It's always good to keep a lenny in your clipboard, just in case you need it later lol


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


I sense incest.


----------



## SimonMKWii (Oct 2, 2018)

Don't ask


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Oct 2, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> View attachment 145492
> Don't ask


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


>


Because you were born here and we aren't advanced enough yet to have everyday people move to other planets.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Because you were born here and we aren't advanced enough yet to have everyday people move to other planets.


the main problem is either the speed of our vessels
or the way to slow aging during the travel
Seriously, watch The 100, they say it in Season 5


----------



## ThoD (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2018)

Spoiler: epic screenshot


----------



## ThoD (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 9, 2018)

ThoD said:


>



hot


----------



## Knucklesfan (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/find-new/profile-posts


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## SimonMKWii (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2018)

SG854 said:


>



at first, i though it was a blow doll lol


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 11, 2018)

*7895.*


----------



## SG854 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


----------



## ThoD (Oct 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


>



I've watched every Carlin standup, just started seeing him in recommendations again after a long time so watched some more, good stuff

Ctrl+V:


----------



## SG854 (Oct 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I've watched every Carlin standup, just started seeing him in recommendations again after a long time so watched some more, good stuff
> 
> Ctrl+V:



Sucks that Carlin is dead. I wonder what he’ll think of the crazy stuff today.

This is one of my favorite comedy bits from him.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Sucks that Carlin is dead. I wonder what he’ll think of the crazy stuff today.
> 
> This is one of my favorite comedy bits from him.



I know what you mean, wish we could get all the good old comedians do stuff on today's world, but most are dead by now, George Carlin, John Cleese and Robin Williams are my top 3 of all time and that's 2/3 dead...


----------



## SG854 (Oct 15, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I know what you mean, wish we could get all the good old comedians do stuff on today's world, but most are dead by now, George Carlin, John Cleese and Robin Williams are my top 3 of all time and that's 2/3 dead...


There’s certain people I want to clone. Carlin is one of them.

And Robin Williams death came as a shock. I remember seeing the Legend of Zelda commercials with him and his daughter Zelda Williams. I thought that was cool he named his daughter after the video game because he like it a lot.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## MentalBlank (Oct 20, 2018)

D:\Downloads\Convert\Convert.exe


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 20, 2018)

edit: duped post


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2018)

i🖤anime— Elon Musk (@elonmusk) October 22, 2018


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2018)

"Hey, I have a problem with my computer."
Do you have internet access?
"Yeah, why?"
You have access to the collective knowledge of all of humanity.
Good luck.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2018)

I do, and this is mostly what bothers me the most.
They feel so real, like if it really happened, so I remember everything in details.

That fucking creeps me out.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2018)

content://media/external/file/64194


----------



## drenal (Oct 27, 2018)

Attention all Destiny 2 Forsaken gamers, Cayde-6 and the Tower need your help to fight the Scorn. Uldren Sov has been corrupted by Riven, and is wreaking havoc on the Tangled Shore. Now, in order to fight the Darkness, the Guardians are gonna need some Bright Dust, Glimmer, and Heavy Synth. Now to help them, all they need is your credit card number, the three digits on the back, and the expiration date and year. But hurry! The Scorn are closing in and there isn’t much time left, so let’s go, Guardians!


----------



## kudofan (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## SimonMKWii (Nov 7, 2018)

sox -t ima -r 16000 -e ima-adpcm 15.bin -e signed-integer -b 16 out.wav


----------



## ry755 (Nov 7, 2018)

ffmpeg -i test/AURA8BIT.WAV -ar 15734 -fflags +bitexact -acodec pcm_u8 -ac 1 test/AURATEST.WAV


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2018)

Songes et tribulations


----------



## Seriel (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Laghum (Nov 9, 2018)

reminiscence (of)


----------



## bensons (Nov 10, 2018)

*Always the same! I take something simple, compllicate it, get confused and angry about it, then demand help with it... (Hey, at least you don't know me in real life! Be thankful!!)*


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2018)

Y'arr


----------



## 0X29Adecay (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 14, 2018)

Toby Fox: Yeah we're making Ralsei plushesDeltarune fanbase: pic.twitter.com/bT5kyie85R— Akfamilyhome (@Akfamilyhome) November 13, 2018


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 16, 2018)

leaked footage of skate 4 pic.twitter.com/v78dsjm4DR— OhNoItsGrant (@OhNoItsGrant) November 15, 2018


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 17, 2018)

Shameless steal from @VinsCool


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Shameless steal from @VinsCool


fake af
cats dont shake their tail when tehy are happy
they do it when they angry...


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> fake af
> cats dont shake their tail when tehy are happy
> they do it when they angry...


That's a dog girl tho


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> That's a dog girl tho


those are cat ears, no?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> those are cat ears, no?


Nope, they look more like dog ears, also, look at the tail, that's way too fluffy for a cat.
Also also, on the first frame it's licking the human's face. That's a pretty doggy thing to do.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Nope, they look more like dog ears, also, look at the tail, that's way too fluffy for a cat.
> Also also, on the first frame it's licking the human's face. That's a pretty doggy thing to do.


o0h well 
i prefer dog anyway


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/

Dog girls are underrated


----------



## plasturion (Nov 17, 2018)

https://auctions.yahoo.co.jp/search/search?p=メイプルタウン物語&va=メイプルタウン物語&exflg=1&b=1&n=20
https://fril.jp/search/メイプルタウン物語
this sketchbook/notepad looks great - https://item.fril.jp/4400f46978075a83b68754509a145bfc


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 21, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Shameless steal from @VinsCool


Why though?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_zoophilia


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Why though?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_zoophilia


being furry and zoophile is different
totally different
I'm a furry and I won't ever fuck my kitty


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Why though?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_zoophilia


Please elaborate on how a human with animal ears and a tail is considered a full-on animal.


Noctosphere said:


> being furry and zoophile is different
> totally different
> I'm a furry and I won't ever fuck my kitty


This doesn't even count as a furry.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



About time this thread was revived, I missed it, one of the best parts of EoF!



Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Why though?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_zoophilia


Followed the link to the page out of curiosity... saw the guy doing the GOAT while it's on it's back... actually wondering whether he got kicked in the balls or not But DAMN, what's with 90% of zoophile dudes doing it with goats of all animals?

PS: Nekos are life, it's not zoophilia, it's what humanity should be striving for, make nekos a thing!

PPS: Finally, Ctrl+V (funnily enough, it's relevant):


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 21, 2018)

~snips~


----------



## zacchi4k (Dec 21, 2018)

ご飯


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


> About time this thread was revived, I missed it, one of the best parts of EoF!
> 
> 
> Followed the link to the page out of curiosity... saw the guy doing the GOAT while it's on it's back... actually wondering whether he got kicked in the balls or not But DAMN, what's with 90% of zoophile dudes doing it with goats of all animals?
> ...


That ctrl+v has to be on purpose.


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Dec 21, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l7l


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 21, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l7ld0RwDBw5


Not gonna lie, I was a little scared opening that


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Dec 21, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l7ld0RwDBw5XC4atB0JWgjVfI98LigTM/view?usp=drivesdk





Nerdtendo said:


> Not gonna lie, I was a little scared opening that


Hahahahah, now I have control over all your digital Life!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> That ctrl+v has to be on purpose.


I very often check the temp when I'm bored of my hentai/gaming discord servers, so weirdly enough it just happened since someone linked Lockstin's video about why Pokemon has so much rule 34 and that picture is something I screenshotted from that video


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd participate but currently my clipboard contains a magnet URL for the colorized version of "It's a Wonderful Life," soooooooooooooo


----------



## SG854 (Dec 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


> About time this thread was revived, I missed it, one of the best parts of EoF!
> 
> 
> Followed the link to the page out of curiosity... saw the guy doing the GOAT while it's on it's back... actually wondering whether he got kicked in the balls or not But DAMN, what's with 90% of zoophile dudes doing it with goats of all animals?
> ...


猫はかわいい動物ではありません


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> 猫はかわいい動物ではありません


G 翻訳はあなたを迎える


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Dec 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


> G 翻訳はあなたを迎える


Translation greets you


----------



## SG854 (Dec 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


> G 翻訳はあなたを迎える


الكلاب أفضل


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2018)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> Translation greets you


He used Google Translate, so I did the same



SG854 said:


> الكلاب أفضل


Ụmụ nwanyị Cat bụ ndị kasị mma!


----------



## SG854 (Dec 22, 2018)

ThoD said:


> He used Google Translate, so I did the same
> 
> 
> Ụmụ nwanyị Cat bụ ndị kasị mma!


Google translate is weird.

私はかわいいサルです


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Google translate is weird.
> 
> 私はかわいいサルです


No, you are the weird one monkey-san for actually thinking it works


----------



## SG854 (Dec 22, 2018)

ThoD said:


> No, you are the weird one monkey-san for actually thinking it works


At least the last one wasn’t google translate.

Mojo Jojo is king


----------



## Dorimori (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## JustANoob;) (Dec 22, 2018)

if (isReturnCharacter())
                return null;

            location++;
            if (location >= program.length)
                return null;


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> At least the last one wasn’t google translate.
> 
> Mojo Jojo is king



Thanks for making me want to re-watch the original PowerPuff Girls... it's not like I just finished watching it all... oh yes, just did, thanks for making me go through it twice now lol

Ctrl+V (took time to reply because I wanted to finish this and have it in my clipnote):
https://gbatemp.net/threads/thos-christmas-game-key-giveaway.526900/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## medoli900 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Dec 22, 2018)

IdoNotknow666


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2018)

https://mhw.wiki-db.com/sim/show/eJ...SWlO4V_h0RvglPowrqRmMZEtf3FdSPl8RcK8qIA?hl=en


----------



## vinstage (Dec 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> being furry and zoophile is different
> totally different
> I'm a furry and I won't ever fuck my kitty


actually depending on the kind of furry you are there really isn’t much of a difference.

e.g being attracted to and basically feeling sexually towards an anthro piece of art is extremely similar to zoophilia in my opinion.

i genuinely lack to see the difference just because it’s art. it holds highly similar characteristics whether you’re commiting it in the real world or not as this can merely be attraction and going by the similarities you can’t say you’re attracted to one of the same thing but not the other, whether you care to admit it or not.

sorry for off topic reply.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## bandithedoge (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Don't remind me of Black Clover... That last episode was meant to be an amazing fight, but you can't even tell what you are looking at half the time throughout the episode! Seriously, did they bring Naruto's artists and 5 year olds along with monkeys to animate that?:/


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Don't remind me of Black Clover... That last episode was meant to be an amazing fight, but you can't even tell what you are looking at half the time throughout the episode! Seriously, did they bring Naruto's artists and 5 year olds along with monkeys to animate that?:/


i though it was the same studio as naruto


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 22, 2018)

FiiO a1,


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i though it was the same studio as naruto


Same studio doesn't mean same teams/artists though, but when I know 6 year olds that can make better animations, I really gotta question their skill...



bandithedoge said:


>



Don't know why, but that version of the song reminded me of A Dark March... And it's weird because hardly 5-10% of the two songs are any similar...


----------



## plasturion (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 23, 2018)

https://radicaldreamland.bandcamp.com/album/celeste-original-soundtrack


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 23, 2018)

I wonder if there is an 80-90s IBM PC Demo scene like there is for the Atari 8-bit, C64, Vic-20, Apple IIGS, ST, Amiga, BBC Micro, ZX Spectrum, MSX, and Archimedes. Ditto for the PC-98 and FM Towns computers...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Briyoda (Dec 23, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/slredirec...5591638&id=6726584522628760&widgetName=sp_atf


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 23, 2018)

https://amp.tomsguide.com/us/ios-12-1-2-cellular-data-bricked,news-28922.html


----------



## ry755 (Dec 25, 2018)

Arcade-DonkeyKong_20180418.rbf


----------



## ThoD (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## 0X29Adecay (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2018)

Well, crap.
 
I guess it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## 0X29Adecay (Dec 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Well, crap.
> View attachment 153326
> I guess it was nice while it lasted.


Not overly surprising.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 26, 2018)

pic.twitter.com/goW7LVbOsA— ElPinki (@diegodanielfre2) December 26, 2018


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 26, 2018)

0X29Adecay said:


> View attachment 153323


What kind of ancient version of Firefox...


----------



## ThoD (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## 0X29Adecay (Dec 27, 2018)

sks316 said:


> What kind of ancient version of Firefox...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 27, 2018)

0X29Adecay said:


> View attachment 153434


"2005"
That's gonna be an oof from me


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 3, 2019)

https://f.secretalgorithm.com/M8qsL/untitled.png


----------



## ThoD (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 4, 2019)

sks316 said:


>


I don't think that would work


----------



## grey72 (Jan 4, 2019)

sks316 said:


>


Kinda sounds like something from paper mario


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 4, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Kinda sounds like something from paper mario


Well, before the super annoying car-honking sounds, at least.

CTRL-V:

print(colored(f"User {ctx.author} ran command ECHO in server {ctx.guild} with args {text}","green"))

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirNapkin1334 said:


> Well, before the super annoying car-honking sounds, at least.
> 
> CTRL-V:
> 
> print(colored(f"User {ctx.author} ran command ECHO in server {ctx.guild} with args {text}","green"))


Speaking of which, somebody just started honking their car outside of my house!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 5, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I don't think that would work


It actually does work though


----------



## ThoD (Jan 5, 2019)

sks316 said:


> It actually does work though


Steganographied a .mp3 or something to that image?:/

Ctrl+V:


----------



## grey72 (Jan 5, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Steganographied a .mp3 or something to that image?:/
> 
> Ctrl+V:
> View attachment 154301


Can't be steganography, you couldn't simply rename and play it, probably involve extracting it in some way.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 5, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Can't be steganography, you couldn't simply rename and play it, probably involve extracting it in some way.


There are many types of steganography actually, just the compressed type is the most common so most people refer to it like that, but there's no need for extraction often, you can hide .exe files in an image that runs as soon as you open the image as an image for example or two different files that load separately depending on what extension you append to them


----------



## grey72 (Jan 5, 2019)

ThoD said:


> There are many types of steganography actually, just the compressed type is the most common so most people refer to it like that, but there's no need for extraction often, you can hide .exe files in an image that runs as soon as you open the image as an image for example or two different files that load separately depending on what extension you append to them


Ah, I've only got computerphile's steganography vid to go off of, so I was only aware of LSB steganography. Didn't know you could simply disguise an exe like that haha


----------



## ThoD (Jan 5, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Ah, I've only got computerphile's steganography vid to go off of, so I was only aware of LSB steganography. Didn't know you could simply disguise an executive lile haha


You can do LOTS of things with it, but having a hidden .exe such as those made using Ardamax Key Logger is a VERY common practice for stealing people's information, you post a picture on some forum, then as soon as they download it and click on it to open, it will install the hidden Keylogger on their system. An even more common thing though is to hide such .exe files inside other .exe files, you see a LOT of that in deep web really, reason why programs that let you access dark/deep web prevent downloading stuff without you specifically giving permission.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 5, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Steganographied a .mp3 or something to that image?:/
> 
> Ctrl+V:
> View attachment 154301


It's a simple command in a batch file

```
copy /b image.png + song.mp3 result.png
```
I think that's the exact command
Not at my PC right now, but that should be it


----------



## ThoD (Jan 5, 2019)

sks316 said:


> It's a simple command in a batch file
> 
> ```
> copy /b image.png + song.mp3 result.png
> ...


Yup, that pretty much IS a type of steganography, the type where two or more files are merged into one and the file loads as whatever extension you append to it if it's the same as that of either of the components, similar to what I said in my post.

PS:


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 7, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



I love SPG too


----------



## ThoD (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## grey72 (Jan 7, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 154423


Lolice! Pull your hands out of your pants!


----------



## ThoD (Jan 7, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Lolice! Pull your hands out of your pants!


Can't, lost my pants when I saw Schwi saying that /s

My Ctrl+V is at the line between appropriate and inappropriate (the Goblin Slayer girls in panties), so won't be posting it


----------



## grey72 (Jan 7, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Can't, lost my pants when I saw Schwi saying that /s
> 
> My Ctrl+V is at the line between appropriate and inappropriate (the Goblin Slayer girls in panties), so won't be posting it


_Pssst! I'm open for PM's!_


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2019)

Hehe
No


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2019)

ModPlug Tracker MPT
|B-401......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|G-401......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|D-501......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|C-501......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|E-501......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|G-501......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|E-501......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|C-501......
|...........
|D-501......
|...........
|E-501......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|G-501......
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........
|...........


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 8, 2019)

http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/2097689/83556298.gif


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2019)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 154552


Am I on this list?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 9, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Am I on this list?


Nope, almost entirely banned spammers.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2019)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 154552


Do you always only ban people with just 1 post?

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Alm (Jan 9, 2019)

pineapple pizza


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 9, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Do you always only ban people with just 1 post?
> 
> Ctrl+V:



Nah, I usually only block people that post obvious spam.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Nah, I usually only block people that post obvious spam.


Personally I can't be bothered to block people really, easier to just ignore

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Chary (Jan 14, 2019)

Meta. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.439474/


----------



## ThoD (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Jan 14, 2019)

kickstart_rom_file_id=C4F0F55F,KS ROM v1.3 (A500,A1000,A2000)


----------



## ThoD (Jan 15, 2019)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/506182386329976832/532410402181480448/video.mov


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 15, 2019)

ThoD said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/506182386329976832/532410402181480448/video.mov


Source?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 15, 2019)

This is the last time I ever attempt to make a SNES tune, holy shit.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 15, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Source?


Found it on one of my hentai servers on Discord, someone posted it, but as for what anime it is, it's Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu (and yes, I know it's a long title but what did you expect of Isekai LN adaptations in this day and age?)


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 16, 2019)

I will not be sad at all if Disney Episode IX makes barely $1billion dollars or just under that amount at the box office.
>Muh Disney's Marketing will save it
Disney has shown to not be immune to box office bombs in the past just like WB and Universal Studios. Examples: 1959's Sleeping Beauty, 1963's The sword in the stone, 1985's the Black Cauldron(I like this one personally), 1990's The rescuers down under, and 2000's Treasure planet.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Jan 16, 2019)

SG854 said:


> الكلاب أفضل


לא הבנתי כלום


----------



## ThoD (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2019)

ThoD said:


>


poor horse


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 16, 2019)

All the faith he had had had had no effect on the outcome of his life.

One morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas.

The complex houses married and single soldiers and their families.

The man the professor the student has studies Rome.

Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 17, 2019)

4K VR PORN


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 17, 2019)

https://userstyles.org/styles/166076/dark-wiimmfi


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> 4K VR PORN


I wonder if you get dick in the mouth when you watch VR pr0n


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I wonder if you get dick in the mouth when you watch VR pr0n


Not if Solo female fetish stuff


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Not if Solo female fetish stuff


yea as I said in one of my blog, i'm too straigth for straigth porn
Seeing a dick turns me off, so I watch lesbian one instead 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

On-topic, my ctrl-v :

https://gbatemp.net/members/nancyds.474521/#profile-post-96541


----------



## ThoD (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Jan 17, 2019)

ThoD said:


>



WTH is that, ha ha


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 17, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Not if Solo female fetish stuff


Who said I was straight?


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 20, 2019)

*Galbraith v. Johnston*

I hate law real estate...


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 20, 2019)

SG854 said:


> WTH is that, ha ha




Oh god no! My ears have been raped by his voice. At first I was going to say to tell that guy to pull his pants up and then he started singing or whatever that was. That was awful. I bet everyone on temp can sing better than that guy. Also how is that lady not doing anything about it(Why is she not stopping it omg). They could have hired a cat to sing and it would’ve made them famous(The cat would sound 100 times better).


----------



## ThoD (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 20, 2019)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/vaporfinho/status/1086719930471452673


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> https://twitter.com/vaporfinho/status/1086719930471452673


Whats that game?
It looks.... dumb...


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 20, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Whats that game?
> It looks.... dumb...


Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door
And it's not


----------



## ThoD (Jan 20, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Whats that game?
> It looks.... dumb...


It's just a VERY shitty payorwait Harry Potter mobile game released some time back with some Paper Mario stuff added like the music and HUD...

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2019)

ThoD said:


> It's just a VERY shitty payorwait Harry Potter mobile game released some time back with some Paper Mario stuff added like the music and HUD...
> 
> Ctrl+V:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 20, 2019)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> sing and it would’ve made them famous



You never heard his raps?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 20, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Ctrl+V:


So I've reverse-searched that image and...


----------



## ThoD (Jan 20, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> So I've reverse-searched that image and...
> View attachment 155669


I actually read it, past page 8, I do agree with the advise you shouldn't even attempt to go past 7, but just for safety don't even read it to begin with


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2019)

ThoD said:


> It's just a VERY shitty payorwait Harry Potter mobile game released some time back with some Paper Mario stuff added like the music and HUD...
> 
> Ctrl+V:


Dang the opposite would be nice sometime.

CTRL+V


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 21, 2019)

I guess that is a way to sell more copies of Silver.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 21, 2019)

Voxel said:


> View attachment 155739


I really feel like deserved to be posted after this:


smileyhead said:


> View attachment 155738




PS: Ctrl+V (have to put spoiler because yeah, don't want a warning over a joke song):


Spoiler: May be seen as offensive or inappropriate, but it's for laughs, don't take it seriously


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 155766


I see you stole this from me, who stole it from another person earlier.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 22, 2019)

ThoD said:


>


PD


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 24, 2019)

The last sentence tho


----------



## ThoD (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jan 27, 2019)

http://u.cubeupload.com/jeffyThePicMan/Untitled000000.png


----------



## ThoD (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 30, 2019)

Wacky Batman Vs Wacky Races Rangers.



I'd probably join.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jan 30, 2019)

holy SHIT look at how many pages there are


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 30, 2019)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> holy SHIT look at how many pages there are


have you seen the "You are banned game"?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jan 30, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> have you seen the "You are banned game"?


No?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 30, 2019)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> No?


its in the pinned thread of EoF


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jan 30, 2019)

oh


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 31, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>


Ok, delete this... my eyes

Ctrl+V:


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Ok, delete this... my eyes


What's wrong big boy? You don't like Sora in Wonderland?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 31, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> What's wrong big boy? You don't like Sora in Wonderland?


Traps and cross are gay


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Traps and cross are gay


ITS A BOY? SERIOUSLY?
ID FAP THAT... erm erm... I mean... meh...


----------



## ThoD (Jan 31, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> ITS A BOY? SERIOUSLY?
> ID FAP THAT... erm erm... I mean... meh...


Look at the comments, being all like "that's not a trap, that's a goddamn ambush" and stuff, but don't worry, I get what you mean


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 1, 2019)

ThoD said:


>


Oh god, Shadman.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 1, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Oh god, Shadman.


Shad YES


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 1, 2019)

Fuck you, European Union!

Tally-ho, you fucking pricks!

We are the United Kingdom,

you can eat our spotted dicks!

That being said we’re not going to leave you,

turns out we need you

nonetheless

Fuck you, European Union!

It feels good to tell you this!
(Found this on my clipboard lol)


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2019)

hangout.googl.ecom


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 2, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POKEY


----------



## ThoD (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2019)

nuggets


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> nuggets


their value is of 5000 pokedollars


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2019)

5RY83


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ctrl V:

sudo dd if=tools2.dsk of=/dev/sdb


----------



## 0X29Adecay (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 6, 2019)

that is fricking cool


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2019)

@Unknown00Error


----------



## ThoD (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2019)

ModPlug Tracker MPT
|D-501...   
|........   
|A-401...


----------



## 0X29Adecay (Feb 6, 2019)

大学    【だいがく】        (n) (1) post-secondary education institution, incl. university, college, etc.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 7, 2019)

As long as trolls are still trolling, the Rick will never stop rolling


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 7, 2019)

oqɐ˥ opuǝʇuᴉN


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Zurdonx (Feb 8, 2019)

/say or /s - say in public chat (can be used to switch from party chat)
/party or /p - say in party chat
/think or /t - say in thinking bubble
/e - set a permanent expression like this /e 
/unstuck - resets position to spawn point and leaves the game
/leave - leaves the game
/turn - turn head around
/drop - drop held item


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 8, 2019)

https://www.lego.com/en-us/ldd/download


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2019)

urple_heart:


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 8, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> urple_heart:


Fail


----------



## plasturion (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2019)

* Karakuri  Burst*


----------



## ThoD (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 9, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 157405


Kinda overcomplicated if you are going for a simple D-pad or similar... What system is it for?


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Kinda overcomplicated if you are going for a simple D-pad or similar... What system is it for?


Pretty much gamecube controller on a chip, the controller is emulated, it's open source, and shoutouts to the guy who made it https://github.com/Aurelio92/GCPlus


----------



## ThoD (Feb 9, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Pretty much gamecube controller on a chip, the controller is emulated, it's open source, and shoutouts to the guy who made it https://github.com/Aurelio92/GCPlus


Pretty interesting, although I outgrew anything related to GC

Ctrl+V:


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2019)

https://www.latlmes.com/tech/discor...february-2019-after-investors-cash-out-loss-1


----------



## ry755 (Feb 9, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> https://www.latlmes.com/tech/discor...february-2019-after-investors-cash-out-loss-1


Shit, I got rick rolled haha


----------



## ignare (Feb 9, 2019)

Bobofet from starwars has beastiality because he is a sex beast


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 10, 2019)

https://i.pinimg.com/474x/e8/8a/52/e88a526fefa0d77b9a286021e9a1fa8d.jpg


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Zurdonx (Feb 10, 2019)

https://www.deviantart.com/empalu/art/FoE-Remains-version-0-7-762532751


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 10, 2019)

SUBSCRIBE 23
"What will I do to spend one Wednesday afternoon?"


----------



## drenal (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Feb 10, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

what the actual fuck


----------



## plasturion (Feb 11, 2019)

nice book


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2019)

https://pixelmonmod.com/wiki/index.php?title=Shopkeeper


----------



## drenal (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 12, 2019)

What if my clipboard is empty?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 12, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> What if my clipboard is empty?


Then don't post


----------



## ThoD (Feb 12, 2019)

Spoiler





PS not part of Ctrl+V: SFW video, clickbait caption though


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 14, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Then don't post





JavaScribe said:


> What if my clipboard is empty?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 14, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


>


Broken image


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 14, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Broken image


check again


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 14, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> View attachment 157828





Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Dionicio3 said:
> 
> 
> > Broken image
> ...


Unfunny


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 14, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Unfunny


what, it wasn't trying to be funny at all


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Skirlez (Feb 14, 2019)

אלירן סבג למה ככה חזק איך זה שאתה ככה חזק תגיד מאיפה באת לנו מכוכב חלל אלירן אתה מסוכן לי לקהל


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 14, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Unfunny


its ctrl v thread
not post here funny pictures


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 14, 2019)

~before CTRL+V I was looking for this and couldn't find it lmao, and then I looked pinned and it was there, we need a warning or something~


That stream last night was eggcentric, very eggciting, But very eggasperating, 
I fell asleep really fast that night. 

Puns are the yolk of my life, I do fry my best. Dio said he was gonna kms, we should'nt of egged him on, but the stream, It was speggtacular. 

During the stream I though of an eggspiracy; what if puns are holding the speggtrum together?
Meteor, and Frozen, They made horrible puns, But omlete it slide this time. 


We made so many puns chary egged inside, so we need to tell her to look sunny side up. 
I give Frozen egg-stra points, her puns were hard boiled. 

Okay, these puns are an Oeuf, but lets give a toast.


----------



## plasturion (Feb 14, 2019)

http://www.thegaygamer.com/2015/03/...-for-the-frog-the-bell-tolls-gameboy.html?m=1


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 15, 2019)

I couldn't fuck for Valentine's because I laughed my balls off.



I was also drunk, but that's not what this is about.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 15, 2019)

AWEDASJCK BGIEWHBDSVOBJk


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 17, 2019)

Yoshi sounds really different when you slow his voice down... pic.twitter.com/fcK8rMKQjb— Simon S. Andersen (@snakepixel) February 16, 2019


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2019)

Vin Today at 03:10
I know
vombot VinsCool
vombotBOTToday at 03:10
Platonic snuggle?
Vin Today at 03:10
I am fine with that =w=


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 20, 2019)

Tetanus


----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 21, 2019)

Why did they cancel Star Wars Detours? Response: Uhhhhhhhhhhh…………


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 21, 2019)

For those unfamiliar with Doug Bowser, the new CEO of Nintendo of America, it's this guy that introduced himself with a picture of himself featuring Mario and Luigi tied up in the background. pic.twitter.com/hSqlABtQ3j— TodoNintendoS (@TodoNintendoS) February 21, 2019


----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2019)

ModPlug Tracker  IT
|===........|===........|===........|===


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 23, 2019)

asd


----------



## ThoD (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 26, 2019)

tostones


----------



## plasturion (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 27, 2019)

Indiana Jones fans: Why didn’t you have Indy go to Atlantis after the Last Crusade?
GEORGE LUCAS: Well, UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHH…


----------



## ThoD (Feb 28, 2019)

Can I throw a star?
Shur I ken


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 28, 2019)

harangued


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 28, 2019)

Super Mario Galaxy casually introduces a cute storybook as a progression reward and then proceeds to shatter your heart as punishment for taking it lightly. pic.twitter.com/FzpkzVOguO— Pal (@Pal_Ind) February 28, 2019


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## bennyman123abc (Mar 2, 2019)

https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/bulma/0.7.4/css/bulma.min.css


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2019)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/lotovik/status/1101612316649549824


----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 2, 2019)

social construct


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 2, 2019)

ソードアートオンラインのファン


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 3, 2019)

Fatal error!

Unhandled Exception: EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION reading address 0xffffffff

0x00007ff759efa88b EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff759f00b45 EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff75ad46e49 EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff75ad4b004 EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff759ee1a19 EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff759edb714 EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff759ff5399 EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff759ff5404 EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff759ff72e9 EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff759ff750c EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ff75b6d670e EpicGamesLauncher.exe!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ffc4d0b3dc4 KERNEL32.DLL!UnknownFunction []
0x00007ffc4f8d3691 ntdll.dll!UnknownFunction []


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## milomc123 (Mar 4, 2019)

#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6931862a, pid=18564, tid=0x00002344
#
# JRE version: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (8.0_201-b09) (build 1.8.0_201-b09)
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (25.201-b09 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [nvoglv32.dll+0x16862a]
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://bugreport.java.com/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#


----------



## Mythical (Mar 4, 2019)

When you almost control v a password


----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 4, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> When you almost control v a password


I've done it before


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 4, 2019)

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ Install this


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 4, 2019)

sks316 said:


> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ Install this


No, thanks.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> No, thanks.


Do it


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Do it


yay, post #7400


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 4, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Do it


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


>


from?
I saw that glitchy game countless time...


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 4, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> from?
> I saw that glitchy game countless time...


This is an animation, but the character and map are from Team Fortress 2. The game's not glitchy, though. It's pretty fun, actually. It's on Steam. Free to play.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


>


What, are you scared of the fox?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 4, 2019)

sks316 said:


> What, are you scared of the fox?


Nah, I just prefer Chrome.
I kinda use Firefox on the school computer, though, 'cause Chrome is not installed and any browser is good enough just for downloading assignments.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Nah, I just prefer Chrome.
> I kinda use Firefox on the school computer, though, 'cause Chrome is not installed and any browser is good enough just for downloading assignments.


Okay then, have fun with your Google tracking


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 4, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Okay then, have fun with your Google tracking


Will do, thanks


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2019)

/mnt/2212E61912E5F229/Documents and Settings/VinsCool/Desktop/experiences/Shower Thought (OpenMPT).wav


----------



## plasturion (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Mar 5, 2019)

https://forums.tomshardware.com/thr...n-native-resolution-and-refresh-rate.1377448/


----------



## plasturion (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## MRJPGames (Mar 7, 2019)

haalbaarste


----------



## ThoD (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 9, 2019)

ミジュマル


----------



## ThoD (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## oofio (Mar 9, 2019)

我上汉语课


----------



## ry755 (Mar 9, 2019)

java.lang.NullPointerException
    at processing.app.BaseNoGui.onBoardOrPortChange(BaseNoGui.java:679)
    at processing.app.Base.onBoardOrPortChange(Base.java:1312)
    at processing.app.Base.<init>(Base.java:282)
    at processing.app.Base.main(Base.java:151)


----------



## plasturion (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Seriel (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 10, 2019)

Seriel said:


>


The manga is in black and white, so this is probably fanart and judging by the blush and the fact that this image is cropped, I'd guess this is hentai.


----------



## Seriel (Mar 10, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> The manga is in black and white, so this is probably fanart and judging by the blush and the fact that this image is cropped, I'd guess this is hentai.


It probably is. I wouldn't know though, since the image is hotlinked from someones Discord avatar (https://cdn.discordapp.com/avatars/542367076271259660/daeeedb00c0ae1dbb7c8cece859b646d.png)


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 10, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> The manga is in black and white, so this is probably fanart and judging by the blush and the fact that this image is cropped, I'd guess this is hentai.


weird flex but okay


----------



## ThoD (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 14, 2019)

*Legend of Kage theme plays*
>Battle Angel Alita jumps out of the shadows
>She checks as much of her surroundings as she can
>Soon, an angry Captain Marvel(the one from the MCU) appears from the sky, lowering herself
>Captain Marvel says "Your NEXT" and blasts several energy bolts
>Alita jumps in the air as soon as Captain Marvel fires the first bolt
>She constructs 3 Shadow clones; which each throw different types of weaponry(this also applies to the real Alita)
>Marvel deflects all but One of the attacks; a windmill shuriken made out of illegally obtained Vibranium that slices through part of her arm
>while Marvel reels from the pain, Alita Takes out an energy katana and slashes downward at Captain Marvel's head
>Captain Marvel quickly attempts to form an energy barrier, but it proves to not be quick enough, as Alita's Katana cuts through the forming barrier and her skull
>Captain Marvel die not long after the attack


----------



## ThoD (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 29, 2019)

Gordon Freeman: *gets put in hypersleep after the end of Half-life 2 Episode 2*


----------



## ThoD (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 31, 2019)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/theflow0/status/1111994394398330881


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## 2Hack (Apr 1, 2019)

According to the survey data, 35% of respondents believed that Canada had nuclear weapons (Reference Table 5)


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 1, 2019)

I sure hope the 3DO Homebrew dev scene picks up more in the next few years.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/vinscool.500157/


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 1, 2019)

Beat 'Em & Eat 'Em


----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/vinscool.500157/





Note: no "last edited" mark



I told you already, travelling back in time is dangerous. If you break the space-time continuum, I'm _not_ getting you a new one!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> View attachment 162761
> Note: no "last edited" mark
> View attachment 162763
> I told you already, travelling back in time is dangerous. If you break the space-time continuum, I'm _not_ getting you a new one!


There's a story to it.


----------



## JavaScribe (Apr 4, 2019)

I'd like to hear this story. Like, right now. Scratch that, I want to hear it yesterday. (Because apparently you can do that?)


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 162816


?????


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 8, 2019)

░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░▄▀▀▀░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░▄▀░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░
░░░░░░▄▀░░░░░░░░░░▄▀▀▄▀▄░░░░░
░░░░▄▀░░░░░░░░░░▄▀░░██▄▀▄░░░░
░░░▄▀░░▄▀▀▀▄░░░░█░░░▀▀░█▀▄░░░
░░░█░░█▄▄░░░█░░░▀▄░░░░░▐░█░░░
░░▐▌░░█▀▀░░▄▀░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▀░░█░░
░░▐▌░░█░░░▄▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░░
░░▐▌░░░▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▌░
░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░░░▐▌░
░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░░█░░░░░░▐▌░
░░░█░░░░░░░░░▀█▄░░▄█░░░░░░▐▌░
░░░▐▌░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░▐▌░
░░░░█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█░░
░░░░▐▌▀▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▌░░
░░░░░█░░▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Shaffy (Apr 11, 2019)

58 D4 9D 08 D9 D8 01 08 00 00


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## AiP24 (Apr 24, 2019)

F:\stuff that doesn't need to be in the root\NO


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 24, 2019)

Discord rendered behind my home screen


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 25, 2019)

suffering— Discord (@discord) April 25, 2019


----------



## ThoD (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2019)




----------



## drenal (May 2, 2019)




----------



## drenal (May 2, 2019)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/Jamezietocool/status/1123577566588276736


----------



## ThoD (May 2, 2019)




----------



## drenal (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 2, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2019)

Reverend Mr. Dimmesdale


----------



## Roamin64 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Subtle Demise (May 3, 2019)

Want a job with zero accountability? A place where you can destroy anything you want with as many paid vacations possible? Don't want to worry about getting fired? Drive a company vehicle as fast as you want with zero regard for public safety? Shoot any live target with full intent to kill and keep the video of your kills forever? Well we've got the perfect job for you! As soon as you get out of high school go on down to your local police department and sign up today! Any asshat need apply! Be Judge, Jury, Executioner, and an expert in any field of knowledge in 6 Month's guaranteed!


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>


I don't know why but I'm getting serious trap vibes from this even if it may not be one, just experience tells me to watch out

PS: My Ctrl+V is a bit... questionable and may get me a nice warning even though it's censored so won't post for now


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> I don't know why but I'm getting serious trap vibes from this even if it may not be one, just experience tells me to watch out


Why do y'all don't trust me?


----------



## ThoD (May 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Why do y'all don't trust me?


One word: Experience


----------



## smileyhead (May 4, 2019)

ThoD said:


> PS: My Ctrl+V is a bit... questionable and may get me a nice warning even though it's censored so won't post for now


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ThoD (May 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Well, clean record so could afford a warning, it's censored though so yeah...


Spoiler



maybe not


----------



## smileyhead (May 4, 2019)

@Lilith Valentine


----------



## plasturion (May 4, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 4, 2019)

scrobbling


----------



## smileyhead (May 4, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2019)

I had a strange dream involving mercury, my body chemicals and the old city I grew up from.

Somehow watching science videos influenced a dream this time.


----------



## ThoD (May 5, 2019)

University graduate Mu Siyun sent his resume to the star fleet on a whim and somehow became the Fleet Admiral! Ths is the story about an admiral with a harem of 3000 female soldiers conquering the universe…


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2019)

I dreamed my aunt, my sister and my girlfriend played with my hair and made me all pretty.

Then I woke up


----------



## smileyhead (May 6, 2019)




----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (May 6, 2019)

Shaw University


----------



## DeoNaught (May 6, 2019)

the likeness of the scarlet letter


----------



## ThoD (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 6, 2019)

And they were like “REALLY? What tipped you off genius?" and then Hatty was all like, "Hey be nice!" Whoosh-oosh! Giant waves thrashed the boat to and fro, fro and to, Carelessly sprinkling friend after friend into the dark, unforgiving abyss of the deep, dark ocean, everyone was screaming like, "HELP ME!" Splash!


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/members/lovelyvinni.487856/


----------



## DeoNaught (May 7, 2019)

p{
    -webkit-animation: color-change 2s infinite;
    -moz-animation: color-change 2s infinite;
    -o-animation: color-change 2s infinite;
    -ms-animation: color-change 2s infinite;
    animation: color-change 2s infinite;
}
@-webkit-keyframes color-change {
    0% { color: red; }
    25% { color: purple; }
    50% { color: blue; }
    75% { color: purple; }
    100% { color: red; }
}
@-moz-keyframes color-change {
    0% { color: red; }
    25% { color: purple; }
    50% { color: blue; }
    75% { color: purple; }
    100% { color: red; }
}
@-ms-keyframes color-change {
    0% { color: red; }
    50% { color: blue; }
    100% { color: red; }
}
@-o-keyframes color-change {
    0% { color: red; }
    50% { color: blue; }
    100% { color: red; }
}
@keyframes color-change {
    0% { color: red; }
    50% { color: blue; }
    100% { color: red; }
}






VinsCool said:


> https://gbatemp.net/members/lovelyvinni.487856/


There's another one :0


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 7, 2019)

mono, di, tri, tetra, penta, hexa, hepta, octa, nona & deca

Kilo, mega, giga, tera, peta, exa, zetta, yotta


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 7, 2019)

I for one thought they loved me


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 7, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 166182
> I for one thought they loved me


"they were the nicest people ever"


----------



## DeoNaught (May 7, 2019)

"Gamecube Joycons"


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2019)

You never wrote
my heart you broke
"I never said"
My eyes scream red


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 9, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2019)

https://www.reddit.com/r/tomorrow/comments/5pliw4/gamecube_joycons/


----------



## Harumyne (May 9, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2019)

apperant


----------



## ThoD (May 9, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 166513


That's not very safe


----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> That's not very safe


Not safe for life


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (May 10, 2019)

Reserved


----------



## ThoD (May 10, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Reserved


You really don't know what to put there, do you? /s


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (May 10, 2019)

ThoD said:


> You really don't know what to put there, do you? /s


Reserved


----------



## DeoNaught (May 10, 2019)

And magic cuckoocall


----------



## ThoD (May 12, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 13, 2019)

*Address relatively close to my house, I ain't stupid bithches*


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2019)

ModPlug Tracker  IT
|G-301......|D-808...SD1|D-808p32O03|D-609...O03|G-609v32O03|C-503......|...........|D-514v24...
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|G-301......|D-808......|C-808...O03|^^^........|^^^........|...........|...........|D-514v24...
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|^^^........|........D0F|........D0F|...........|...........|C-502...D0E|...........|........D0F
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|A-301......|E-808...O03|A-708...O03|E-609...O03|A-609v32O03|C-502...D0E|...........|E-514v24...
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-505......|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-502...D0E|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-502...D0E|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-502...D0E|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-502...D0E|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-502...D0E|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-505......|C-502...D03|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|........D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-502...D0E|^^^........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|C-502...D0E|...........|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|A-301......|A-810......|........D01|...........|...........|C-503...X80|C-502...D03|^^^........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|A-301......|E-810......|........D..|...........|...........|B-407v48XC0|........D..|G-407v48XB0
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|C-810......|........D..|...........|...........|...........|........D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|A-301......|A-710......|........D..|...........|...........|B-407v48...|........D..|G-407v48...
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|B-301......|E-810......|........D..|...........|...........|C-505...X80|C-502...D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|C-810......|........D..|...........|...........|...........|........D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|C-401......|A-710......|........D..|...........|...........|B-407v48XC0|........D..|G-407v48...
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|E-710......|........D..|...........|...........|...........|........D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|D-401......|C-810......|........D..|...........|...........|C-503...X80|C-502...D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|A-710......|........D..|...........|...........|...........|........D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|C-401......|E-710......|........D..|...........|...........|F-407v48X60|........D..|D-407v48X50
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|C-710......|........D..|...........|...........|...........|........D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|B-301......|A-710......|^^^........|^^^........|...........|F-407v48...|C-502...D..|D-407v48...
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|A-301......|E-710......|...........|...........|...........|...........|........D..|...........
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|...........|C-710......|...........|...........|...........|F-407v48...|........D..|D-407v48...
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........
|........B01|A-610......|...........|...........|...........|F-407v48...|........D..|D-407v48...
|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........|...........


----------



## danwellby (May 13, 2019)

P Cast Starboard Quarter


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2019)




----------



## MrCokeacola (May 21, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 21, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


>



DB music sure was lovely, kinda miss simple catchy soundtracks like that honestly, kinda tired of how complicated they make most nowadays or how copy-pasted music a lot of today's anime music feels...

Ctrl+V:


----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (May 22, 2019)




----------



## drenal (May 30, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (May 30, 2019)




----------



## drenal (May 30, 2019)

ThoD said:


>


I thought it was clamshells, not starfish?


----------



## drenal (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/new-ps4-system-update-to-make-big-changes-to-party/1100-6467340/


----------



## ThoD (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## AkitoTheHedgy (Jun 11, 2019)

Lol the last thing I did was take a picture of my smexy wallpaper for the post "Take a picture of your desktop!"


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 11, 2019)

Who remembers this?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.reboot.ms/forum/threads/unbrick-vwii-di-wiiu.5056/


Uh...it was theme-related. I tried making my own theme and using it in conjunction with the tutorial on how to use themes on a vWii without bricking and now I can't open any channels.


----------



## ThoD (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 14, 2019)

bowser in the video games vs bowser in the nintendo directs pic.twitter.com/VvufdPWFGV— Shaunt (🎂 on Dec. 19) (@SeanTG246) June 12, 2019


----------



## drenal (Jun 20, 2019)

Spoiler: spoiler cause long



My name is Yoshikage Kira. I'm 33 years old. My house is in the northeast section of Morioh, where all the villas are, and I am not married. I work as an employee for the Kame Yu department stores, and I get home every day by 8 PM at the latest. I don't smoke, but I occasionally drink. I'm in bed by 11 PM, and make sure I get eight hours of sleep, no matter what. After having a glass of warm milk and doing The FitnessGramtm Pacer Test, which is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. [beep] A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound. [ding] Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over, before going to bed, I usually have no problems sleeping until morning. Just like a baby, I wake up without any fatigue or stress in the morning. I was told there were no issues at my last check-up. I'm trying to explain that I'm a person who wishes to live a very quiet life. I take care not to trouble myself with any enemies, like winning and losing, that would cause me to lose sleep at night. That is how I deal with society, and I know that is what brings me happiness. Although, if I were to fight I wouldn't lose to anyone.


----------



## drenal (Jun 21, 2019)

Pink Floyd yee haw edition


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2019)

Spoilers for KonoSuba manga #8 / KonoSuba Movie


Spoiler






Spoiler: No, I'm serious. Last warning.


----------



## grey72 (Jun 23, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Spoilers for KonoSuba manga #8 / KonoSuba Movie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


now I gotta check the manga out


----------



## milomc123 (Jun 23, 2019)

*Name* *Office* *Phone* *Email*
Ajit Pai CH-AP (202) 418-1000 [email protected]


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


>


what the fuck


----------



## ThoD (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> what the fuck


Ikr? Dogs licking someone's face is just disgusting...


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Ikr? Dogs licking someone's face is just disgusting...


please delete thread


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 24, 2019)

drenal said:


> View attachment 171149


I take it someone didn't take your coming out well, did they?


----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I take it someone didn't take your coming out well, did they?


shhh.... apparently not


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)

oh man


----------



## drenal (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jun 28, 2019)

nya#KeanuReeves pic.twitter.com/ORsZeF9kFc— Zukich🐊 (@imZukich) June 28, 2019

trust me I don't know either


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 2, 2019)

NuDoom actually is not just an alternate universe, but also D:E goes further and states that the demons of "hell" you've been fighting are in fact inhabitants of a realm in the Universe known as Otherspace. The technoangels you briefly see in the more recent trailers are Aliens from another part of the galaxy that is closer to the center (basically they are from the galactic inner rim), and they not only have mapped much of the galaxy and several parts of interstellar space, but they are currently in a centuries-long war against the demons. "Hell" turns out to be one of many lower planes of space that can be called "otherspace"


----------



## ThoD (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 2, 2019)

don't question it


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 2, 2019)

drenal said:


> don't question it
> View attachment 171989


Its an Idtech1 WAD.


----------



## drenal (Jul 2, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Its an Idtech1 WAD.


Chex quest


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 2, 2019)

drenal said:


> Chex quest


You are playing as Doomguy


----------



## drenal (Jul 2, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> You are playing as Doomguy


I wanted to see what happens if I loaded brutal doom with the chex quest wad


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2019)

Edit: nvm nsfw sorry


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 3, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Edit: nvm nsfw sorry


I managed to read when you sent and holy shit that's funny


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 3, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> I managed to read when you sent and holy shit that's funny


Yes it's hilarious but I forgot this is a family friendly forum


----------



## ThoD (Jul 3, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Yes it's hilarious but I forgot this is a family friendly forum


What was it though? Always miss these things...


----------



## SG854 (Jul 3, 2019)

ThoD said:


>



Babymetal is cool but it’s got nothing compared to this song.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 3, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Babymetal is cool but it’s got nothing compared to this song.



That was just annoyimg to watch and listen to:/

If you wanted a stupid but funny song you could have just gone with this one:


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 3, 2019)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## drenal (Jul 3, 2019)

trust me i dont know either but holy shit


----------



## ThoD (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 6, 2019)

Guncaster but there's also versions for the Build games Duke3D, SW, Blood, and Witchraven 1, complete with lines and sound changes for each respective game.


----------



## drenal (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 7, 2019)

What if there were a version of Guncaster for Build Engine games Duke 3D, SW, Blood, and Witchraven 1 complete with the option to choose the sex of the character?


----------



## ThoD (Jul 8, 2019)

( • )( • )ԅ(=‿=ԅ)


----------



## SG854 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2019)

https://github.com/esmjanus/snes9xTYL/raw/mecm/Release/s9xTYLme_mod.rar


----------



## ThoD (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Ecchi95 (Jul 8, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-mario-64-has-been-decompiled.542918/


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 8, 2019)

This:


----------



## ThoD (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 9, 2019)

/vɪn vɪn/


----------



## ThoD (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 10, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=119&v=-NOp5ROn1HE


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 12, 2019)

#SixWordHorrorStory Woody Allen is not in jail.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2019)

https://instaud.io/3W4S


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2019)

I miss your professional and helpful posts here.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 14, 2019)

Alright! Here's my take on retro First Person Shooters and music groups, allowing for not just rock, but also rap, jazz, pop, techno, and Classical.

>DOOM1 and 2
Slayer
>Wolf 3D
U2
>Chex Quest
Bach
>Quake1
Nine Inch Nails
>Quake2
Rage against the Machine
>Q3A
RunDMC
>Duke 3D
Megadeth
>Blood
Type O negative
>NAM
Fallout boy
>WW2GI
Luciano Pavoratti
>Shadow Warrior
SMAP
>Redneck Rampage and RR rides again
ZZtop
>Dark Forces 1 and 2
John Williams
>Psycho Circus
KISS
>Hexen 1 and 2
Flogging Molly
>Heretic 
Jethro Tull
>Unreal 1998
Metallica
>Unreal Tournament 1999
DeadMau5
>Alien Trilogy
Anthrax
>Alien Resurrection
Behemoth
>Witchraven 1 and 2
Beethoven 
>TekWar
Randy Newman
>Extreme Paintbrawl
Insane Clown Posse
>Shadow Warrior 2
Shaq(Yes he was a rapper for some time)
>Thief 1 and 2
Korn
>Half-Life 1
Jerry Goldsmith
>Marathon
Dokken 
>Breathless
Pantera
>Behind the Iron Gate
Anvil
>Genetic species
Daft Punk
>SS1
Skrillex
>SS2
Nirvana
>Terminator: Future Shock
Tool


----------



## drenal (Jul 14, 2019)

don't ask because I don't know either


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 16, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 173261


How can you post such a thing on here without sauce?

Ctrl+V:


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 16, 2019)

ThoD said:


> How can you post such a thing on here without sauce?


Before posting the source, I'd just like to say that this screenshot is a much more accurate depiction of the manga.


 
Anyway, here you go.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 16, 2019)

HMMM... emuMMC or SYSMMC/sysNAND for CFW installation?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 17, 2019)

I guess spending an entire day killing people kinda messed with my mental health HA HA HA


----------



## MrMcTiller (Jul 20, 2019)

http://smealum.github.io/ctrulib/


----------



## plasturion (Jul 21, 2019)

1:45 fish jump XD


----------



## ThoD (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 23, 2019)

I
I 
I l
I li
I lik
I like
I like 
I like t
I like tu
I like tur
I like turt
I like turtl
I like turtle
I like turtles
I like turtle
I like turtl
I like turt
I like tur
I like tu
I like t
I like 
I like
I lik
I li
I l
I 
I


----------



## plasturion (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

take excessive measures (because of a small thing compared to it)


----------



## ThoD (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 26, 2019)

VITA 3.71 EXPLOIT WHEN?
CIANGEL FOR SWITCH WHEN?
CFW SUPPORT FOR LATER SLIM AND SUPER SLIM MODELS WHEN!?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 26, 2019)

smileyhead said:


>


ok weeb


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 26, 2019)

drenal said:


> ok weeb


ok furry


----------



## plasturion (Jul 26, 2019)

empty


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

This guy is frighten me....I do not want to watch the video....
As i say I DO NOT WATCHED IT......


----------



## plasturion (Jul 26, 2019)

I guess you're right, I don't want to, sorry. Guys don't watch it.


----------



## drenal (Jul 26, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> ok furry


----------



## ThoD (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jul 27, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 174407




 
You're on thin ice pal


----------



## ThoD (Jul 27, 2019)

drenal said:


> View attachment 174411
> You're on thin ice pal


Meh, still no warnings when I've almost posted hentai or similar three times so far around the EoF so still good


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 27, 2019)

What makes you so sure that is not possible. They said the same thing about the 10NES chip on the American and European NES, as well as the SNES equivalent and the Sega Saturn, Xbox 360 and PS3's respective authentication checks and coding. BUT GUESS WHAT? they all, in time got cirumcented successfully. So, why not have there be a hacker with enough time and patience, or maybe even a technician working for Nintendo going rogue cracking into Nintendo's servers by whatever means they can. It happned to Sony with their servers back in 2015.


----------



## drenal (Jul 28, 2019)

Killer Queen... Is what I've named it.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 28, 2019)

блять


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 28, 2019)

What makes you so sure that is not possible. They said the same thing about the 10NES chip on the American and European NES, as well as the SNES equivalent to i and the Sega Saturn, Xbox 360 and PS3's respective authentication checks and coding. BUT GUESS WHAT? they all, in time got cirumcented successfully. So, why not have there be a hacker with enough time and patience, or maybe even a technician working for Nintendo going rogue cracking into Nintendo's servers by whatever means they can. It happened to Sony with their servers back in 2015.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)

* 30 Strafsekunden

Endstand nach 64 Runden (292,736 km):
1. Max Verstappen NED Red Bull 1:44:31,275
2. Sebastian Vettel GER Ferrari + 7,333
3. Daniil Kwjat RUS Toro Rosso 8,305
4. Lance Stroll CAN Racing Point 8,966
5. Carlos Sainz ESP McLaren 9,583
6. Alexander Albon THA Toro Rosso 10,052
7. Romain Grosjean FRA Haas 16,838
8. Kevin Magnussen DEN Haas 18,765
9. Lewis Hamilton GBR Mercedes 19,667
10. Robert Kubica POL Williams 24,987
11. George Russell GBR Williams 26,404
12. Kimi Räikkönen FIN Alfa Romeo 42,214 *
13. Antonio Giovinazzi ITA Alfa Romeo 43,849 *
14. Pierre Gasly FRA Red Bull 3 Runden


----------



## drenal (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)

were lying around somehow


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 30, 2019)

PCem, DOSBOX, and working Amiga emulator for Switch WHEN?
Sega Saturn Emulatyor for Switch WHEN!?
EDuke 32 and RedNukem for Switch and PS Vita WHEN!?
Crispy Doom and Crispy Heretic for PS-Vita WHEN?
CFW support for later slim and super slim PS3 models WHEN?
Alternative to reddit HBGshop WHEN?
CIANGEL/PKG FOR Switch WHEN?


----------



## ThoD (Jul 30, 2019)

smileyhead said:


>


*you're


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 31, 2019)

ThoD said:


> *you're


no its ur


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)

*R4i GOLD 3DS PLUS card *for* Nintendo New 3DS /3DS (LL,XL) ver 11.10.0-43 and v11.9.0-42 /2DS/DSi/DS Lite to play NDS games not 3ds games*


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 31, 2019)

so guys we did it we reached a quater of a million subscribers, 250,000 subscribers and still growing

the fact that we reached this number in such a short amount of time is just phenomenal i-im just amazed, thank you all so much

for supporting this channel and helping it grow I-I love you guys, you guys are just awesome.

so as you can probably tell this isnt really a montage parody, this is really more like a kind thank you / update video

so in this video im quickly gonna go over two things: firstly advertisements, and more importantly : the future of this channel

and what kind of direction its headed.

okay so firstly, the advertisements. believe it or not but montage parodies are actually a copy right minefield

new content is getting claimed every day. we could use something from.. lets say.. 5 years ago, and tommorow a huge company could come along

and claim that video as theres and we have no control over that. and any video we use that product in could either get

copy right stiked or lose monetizeation, meaning that all the money made from that video would get sent to the company, and not

us. the only real way to counter this is to get advertisements placed on my channel, i mean its a win-win for everyone involved

you know i get a safety net generated for myself and the company gets exposure and you guys, my sub subcribers, sit through a two

second ad that will be as short and painless as possible, so next im gonna talk about the future of this channel, this doesnt mean in anyway that im actually quitting montage parodies, its basically why you subscribed to my channel and i enjoy making them and

theres no reason to quit because im in full time education i have less time to make and upload videos it use to be weekly uploads

and now its pretty much once a month but in my opinion uploading once a month isnt enough id like to upload more than that, i mean, as much as possible

but montage parodies take a long time to make, collecting the resources, coming up with an original idea ya know, all this stuff takes

time and planning and that combined with me being in education means that they take a while to make, a good video that goes into

detail about this is rubber rosses video "future of independant animation on youtube" it is a different theme'd video because I

dont do independant animation, but you can still kind of relate because uploads become more infrequent; channel traffic slows down

this is why i want to make videos that are related to montage parodies, but arent exactly meta montage parodies, like I said before:

im not quitting montage parodies, its basically seen as either you wait for me to upload one video a month or i upload one video a month with a bunch of you know, funny gameplay stuff in between. A great example of this would be counter strike global offensive

but at the end of the day, its all down to you guys, you guys are my subscribers and id love to hear your feed back on what youd like me to do next,

leave a comment below: your thoughts and ideas. Im gonna try to respond to as many comments as I can to this video. I would love to

hear your feedback on what kind of videos youd want to see, any future ideas for the channel. I feel that because your subscribed

to an extent, you're inclined to, you know, share your thoughts and ideas, and have a say on what i should do next, and its really

appeciated guys. and lastly i want to thank you guys, thank you guys for helping this channel grow so quickly, in such a short amount of time

I mean I started doing videos like these just over a year ago and i would have never expected my channel to grow so quickly in such a short amount of time

just from montage parodies its amazing, you know ive been reading the comments and some of them have just been genuinly amazing

ive been told people have depression and they find these videos you know therapeutic and have enjoyed them, and lifted their spirits

and stuff and its just amazing how my videos can do that to people and that really motivates me to do more of these videos, and just thank you all so much

for giving me this opportunity, it really-it really means a lot guys you have no idea, and lastly i want to give a shout out

to all the people who helped make this video whether thats voice overs, animations, stuff like that. firstly we got Harvey Rothman

he designed my youtube profile picture, and has also designed a what the fast intro for my channel, and its just amazing. i love his animation style he is just a really nice guy to talk to, be sure to subscribe to his channel, hes got an upcoming animation

for five nights at freddys "foxy gets hooked", he does music production, hes all around a really good guy, next we got Hitlerspimp

hes just so talent with SFM, he designed the intro for me, its unbelivable how talented he his, be sure to check out his videos, hes just

amazing. and lastly check out creamforce for his sexy voice over he did in the video honestly he does a lot of montage parody esc videos, definintely check him out

his videos are just amazing and he just has a great personality all around. and thats it guys thats all i wanted to explain, thank you all for sitting through this video

and taking all the information in, dont forget to comment down below your thoughts and feelings, id love to hear your feelings on where to take this channel montage parodies are still coming, ive got at least 2 videos in the works right now and will be up very soon. thank you all again for a quarter of a million subscribers im just still amazed that we reached this number in just a short amount of time, thanks guys.


----------



## drenal (Aug 1, 2019)

Why do you have an anime girl as your pfp now


----------



## ThoD (Aug 1, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme,_Mingin


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 1, 2019)

Dim Month as String
Dim Current as ThisWorksheet
Dim cell as Range
Dim MainSht as Sheets

Month = Current.MainSht(1).cell("A2") & "\"


----------



## drenal (Aug 2, 2019)

Spoiler: Golden Wind Spoiler


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 2, 2019)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0JWLMc8qzy8


----------



## plasturion (Aug 5, 2019)

https://www.123rf.com/photo_1641653...ree-keys-ctrl-c-and-v-for-copy-and-paste.html


----------



## Mythical (Aug 5, 2019)

All Windows and Wall Base


----------



## nuclear-mindlapse (Aug 6, 2019)

test


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

Why am I still being knocked over by "faster" opponents when entering the pits?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2019)

*Orbsmart AW-06S*


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## subtextz (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Seriel (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi, I am an Awbanyian viwus but because of poow technyowogy in my countwy unfowtunyatewy I am nyot abwe to hawm youw computew. Pwease be so kind to dewete onye of youw impowtant fiwes youwsewf and then fowwawd me othew usews. Many thanks fow youw coopewation >w< Best wegawds, Awbanyian viwus


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2019)

It's amazing how technologies evolve and there are people consistently regressing.


----------



## Paolosworld (Aug 14, 2019)

g


----------



## ThoD (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 18, 2019)

Stolen from Vin


----------



## ThoD (Aug 18, 2019)

https://twitter.com/cokeSZN/status/1155608167633620993


----------



## drenal (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2019)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/andiemations/status/1163212711561519104


----------



## drenal (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 19, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2019)

urple_heart:


----------



## ThoD (Aug 19, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> urple_heart:


Tfw auto-smilies don't work out the way you intended


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 24, 2019)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1pmaTbwpJSN


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 24, 2019)

*DEF CON 22 - Zoz - Don't Fuck It Up!*


----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 24, 2019)

ThoD said:


>


oops


----------



## drenal (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2019)

+1 833-479-7980


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2019)

vin's phone number?



VinsCool said:


> +1 833-479-7980


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> vin's phone number?


idk, try it out.

just a spam number calling me once a day around the same time, and never leaving a message.
So I blocked it.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 29, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> idk, try it out.
> 
> just a spam number calling me once a day around the same time, and never leaving a message.
> So I blocked it.


YOU CALL THEM BAAACK 
Something interesting could happen


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2019)

Stolen from Vin


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>


Canada is trans


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Canada is trans


There was a context to this lol


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Aug 29, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 177827


Reading the manga right now and had this on clipnote (it's from the chapter 61's omake), nice coincidence!


----------



## plasturion (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2019)

+1 833-479-7980


----------



## ThoD (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 3, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> +1 833-479-7980



Someone wants to sell me Breast Implants......


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 3, 2019)

Cherophobia


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

good investment


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2019)

Started yet another thing.This time a cover of a song by my good friend Spring! pic.twitter.com/NrMwygzXmS— Vin Vin 💜 (@VinsCool022) September 6, 2019


----------



## ThoD (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Shubshub (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2019)

pronghorn antelope


----------



## ThoD (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2019)

https://twitter.com/AwwwwCats/status/1168507605955862528?s=19


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.khanacademy.org/science...metry-ideal/v/stoichiometry-example-problem-2


----------



## ThoD (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 13, 2019)

If Video games are to blame, I really wish somebody took away Hitler's Xbox, and canceled his HBO subscription.


----------



## ThoD (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2019)

all of my old stuff is 10 second clips of really repetitive unoriginal shit lol


----------



## ThoD (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 15, 2019)

Roses are red,
I can't sleep,


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 16, 2019)

ea pic.twitter.com/8jKu3SMB0C— Ice Cream Sandwich (@ICSandwichGuy) September 16, 2019


----------



## ThoD (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 17, 2019)

vQdQQfum4Ho


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2019)

gae became confusion


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 17, 2019)

Gfyckcn


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm fucking sweating pic.twitter.com/RMbSlE9Fbc— Shane (@FourScore64) September 16, 2019


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 17, 2019)

Cheese!


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 20, 2019)

https://www.addictioncenter.com/rehab-questions/cost-of-drug-and-alcohol-treatment/


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2019)

I tried RCM and it didn't work, Help?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 21, 2019)

12:40 - cool reggae


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2019)

ModPlug Tracker  IT
|E-502v48...
|...........
|...........
|...........
|E-402v48...
|...........
|E-502v48...
|...........
|E-503v48...
|...........
|...........
|...........
|E-402v48...
|...........
|E-502v48...
|...........


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 27, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitachi#Defense_systems


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 30, 2019)

You Kids had It Easy

Tell you kids, back in my day, we had it so rough... or so much better, i can't tell anymore. anyway, every day, we would wake up at 2 in the morning and go to the table for breakfast. we all lived in a closet, you see, so it was one room. and we would ask, me and my 64 brothers and 27 sisters, "what's for breakfast mum?". she would smack us all with a shoe and say "cold beans". and if we complained and said "but we had cold beans yesterday" - because we had cold beans every day - she would smack us all five times with a shoe and say "tough its all we can afford. i'm trying to feed a family of 93 with just half a silver buckington", a silver buckington was about the same as half a penny back in the day. then we would head to school. we met up with the johnson kids from down the road, and walked the 1674 miles to school. on the way to school, we had to walk up a mountain so tall it extended to outer space. when we got to the top of the mountain, we would see the peterson boys on their fancy bikes - which they dont make like they used to, and we would race them down the mountain. then, when we got to school at 4 in the morning, the headmaster would come up to us and say "you bloody kids are late", then he would smack us all with the cane 10 times and tell us we had 7 years of detention. then, we went to class, and mr stevenson would say "ok line up kids", then he would spank us each 60 times, then hit us each with the cane 40 times each. then it was 7 at night and we had to walk home. then, when we got home, we'd ask "whats for dinner mum?", and she'd smack us each 50 times with a pan and say "rotten cabage". and if we complained, she would smack us each 100 times with a broom and say "im trying to feed a family of 154 on just one islet sliver, just you wait until your dad gets home" - now an islet silver was worth about as much as a grain of sand. then, when our dad got home from his job at the soot factory, he would hit us all 180 times with his belt. if we had been naughty, we would hit us all another 600 times. then, at 1:58, mum would say "ok time for bed". then, we got into our potato sacks, and she would hit us each with a shoe 8 times before we went to sleep. on saturdays, we went down to uncle bob's farm to work. we would have to walk 345 miles to the bus stop, then catch the route 4 bus for 56 stops. we would get on the bus and pay our fare of 3 teddy roses - now a teddy rose is worth about the same as a flake of skin. then, if the ticket inspector came to us, he would hit us all 4 times with his baton. if any of us had lost our ticket, we would hit us all 10 times again and throw us off the bus and we had to walk the rest of the way. when we got to the farm, uncle bob would drive to the gate in his tractor, hit us all 780 times with his crowbar, and tell us to get in his trailer so he could drive us to the farm house. then, we had to plow the fields with a toothbrush in the blazing summer heat - now, they dont make summers like they used to, so it was about 1345.4 degrees spencer, or 67 degrees centigrade using your new-fangled metric system. then, we would have to milk the cows - now, they dont make cows like they used to, so each cow weighed about 459 hog's heads, or 3.2 tonnes in your new-fangled metric system. if you touched a cows udder, it would kick you and you would die, so you had to be really careful when you milked the cows. then, when we were done, uncle bob would say "ok kids time for your pocket money". he would give us each 9 copper jemimahs - which are worth about one political promise each - and beat us each 6 times with his tractor before we left. on sundays, we would meet the johnson boys and go down to the river - now, they don't make rivers like they used to, so this river was about as wide as the whole of america, and as deep as the marianas trench, and it was filled with liquid tungsten. we would play by the old oak tree near the river, climbing on it and building tree houses and such. now - they don't make trees like they used to, so this tree had a trunk as thick as a city, and was tall enough that the branches on the top could scrape the moon. one day, little jimmy fell from the top of the tree. when he hit the ground, the only bit of his body we could recognise was his left eyeball. we picked up all his bits and rushed him to the doctors surgery. dr james said "oh its just a scratch little jimmy dont worry pop a plaster on it and you'll be right" and he gave little jimmy a plaster and a lollipop and he was ok. after we finished playing by the river, we would go into town and get some candy. now, back in the day, you could give the shopkeeper one bronze winglet - which is worth about as much as a ciggarette butt - and he would give you the entire stock of the store. so we would go and get our candy, and we'd go into the town square and eat it. now, we didn't have any of your fancy food laws back in the day, so there was all kinds of stuff in our candy. bleach, rust, bones--you name it. so we would always get a little hyper after our candy. one day, when we were hyper, we went up the mr boris's car, the only car in the town, and touched it. as we touched it, we saw dad storming down the street holding his belt. "you kids, having fun while i work all day in the soot factory just so you can have grilled water for tea every night, i oughta smack you all". we were sure he was going to smack us, but then he said "no, i got a better idea, ill take you to see mr henderson, he'll set ya right". now, dad had told us about mr henderson. mr henderson was a veteran from the great war, where he got a really bad injury, but we never knew what it was. dad walked us all down to the pub, and we saw a left testicle propped up on a pegleg. "mr henderson," said dad, "i have some kids here who need a good whooping". then, mr henderson picked up the entire pub, and hit us each 4006 times with it. then, dad said "right, i gotta go back to the soot factory, you kids run on home now". now, by now it was 1pm, which meant it was curfew. while we were walking out of the town square, we heard a man shout "oi you bloody kids, its curfew". we turned around and saw the constable holding his baton. he hit us each 160265 times with his baton, then put us in gaol for 60123865 years. now - they don't make gaols like they used to - this one had 5 mile thick steel walls, and a single hole in the top let in some light. we were in there for about 13526 years, until mum baked the constable some cardboard pie so he would let us out. then, she hit us all 1292 times with a washboard, and grounded us for the rest of our lives. so don't you come complaining to me about nonsense like not having tv while hiking 25 miles to school.


----------



## Skirlez (Oct 30, 2019)

this is so sad, can we get pokemon sword and shield leaked?


----------



## Enryx25 (Oct 30, 2019)

どどどのののフフファァァイイイルルルにににセセセーーーブブブしししままますすすかかか？？？2ファイル 24ファイル 46ファイル 68ファイル 810ファイル 103ファイル 136ファイル 16ル 17ファイル 18ル 19ファイル 201ファイル 1ファイル 2ファイル 2ル 3ファイル 4ファイル 4ル 5ファイル 6ファイル 6ル 7ファイル 8ファイル 8ル 93ファイル 13ファイル 14ル 15ファイル 16ファイル 161ファイル 1


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Oct 30, 2019)

Enryx25 said:


> どどどのののフフファァァイイイルルルにににセセセーーーブブブしししままますすすかかか？？？2ファイル 24ファイル 46ファイル 68ファイル 810ファイル 103ファイル 136ファイル 16ル 17ファイル 18ル 19ファイル 201ファイル 1ファイル 2ファイル 2ル 3ファイル 4ファイル 4ル 5ファイル 6ファイル 6ル 7ファイル 8ファイル 8ル 93ファイル 13ファイル 14ル 15ファイル 16ファイル 161ファイル 1



Nani?


----------



## ThoD (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 30, 2019)

#!/usr/bin/env python3


That's what you put at the top of a Python file, so you can execute it on a Lego Mindstorms EV3 brick right from the file browser on the brick, as long as it's running EV3Dev


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 30, 2019)

after Jim’s first battle he had gotten shot in the side and was bleeding to death was afraid of getting crushed he died in front of Henry


----------



## NutymcNuty (Oct 31, 2019)

Don't Be a .COMMY!


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 31, 2019)

NutymcNuty said:


> -snip-Don't Be a .COMMY!


You might like to edit out your full name from that pic. And probably also any other people's names as they could be used to find you.


----------



## Aldoria (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Pokem (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## JavaScribe (Nov 1, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> one day, little jimmy fell from the top of the tree. when he hit the ground, the only bit of his body we could recognise was his left eyeball. we picked up all his bits and rushed him to the doctors surgery. dr james said "oh its just a scratch little jimmy dont worry pop a plaster on it and you'll be right" and he gave little jimmy a plaster and a lollipop and he was ok.


Now, they don't make Jimmies like they used to...


WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> this river was about as wide as the whole of america, and as deep as the marianas trench, and it was filled with liquid tungsten


Sounds like something Randall Munroe would be talking about.


----------



## KingPhillipII (Nov 3, 2019)

-snip-
This guy posted his password here. Lol.


----------



## Briyoda (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 4, 2019)

stockholm syndrome


----------



## plasturion (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 6, 2019)

Neer-do-well


----------



## danwellby (Nov 12, 2019)

https://old.reddit.com/r/SCP/comments/dvb6dp/announcement_regarding_licensing_emergency/


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 12, 2019)

// config/db.js
module.exports = {
   url : 'mongodb://localhost/acquisition'
}


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 12, 2019)

Leffen Vs Chillindude?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Wooshy (Nov 14, 2019)

Ein *Patt* ist eine Endposition einer Schachpartie, bei der ein am Zug befindlicher Spieler keinen gültigen Zug machen kann und sein König nicht im Schach steht. Ein Patt wird als Remis, also unentschieden gewertet. Daher kann es als Rettungsanker eines verteidigenden Spielers dienen. Manchmal kann Patt mit einer Kombination erzwungen werden, mitunter wird eine Unachtsamkeit des angreifenden Spielers ausgenutzt. In einigen Endspielen ist mögliches Patt eine Ressource, um Remis zu halten.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 14, 2019)

rayquaza


----------



## ThoD (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 15, 2019)

https://ogn.theonion.com/pokepomon-fans-are-up-in-arms-with-game-freak-s-refus-1839845645


----------



## plasturion (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 15, 2019)

Black to white

Day into night

Happiness isn't far

thats what I thought 

until I ran into your car


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2019)

now I will play a little Dragon Quest VIII on the 3DS.....


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2019)

https://media.giphy.com/media/3o6fJ16C3AG3ulbIdO/giphy.gif


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2019)

uperman Complete Collection 1978-2006


----------



## danwellby (Nov 21, 2019)

brandy


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 25, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/wFzdDIR.mp4

PS: Don't ask


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Sundree (Nov 26, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/yPI9DTL.mp4
don't ask.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 26, 2019)

movies that come out in 2019


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2019)

Colt: No more hiding behind Webb or Rudabaugh or any other thug with a badge.
You've done your share of killing. Now Ill be doing mine.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 27, 2019)

_Fantavision _to gra z gatunku, zespalającego szybką rozrywkę ze strategią. Tytuł, w unikalny sposób, łączy w jedno: akcję, strzelanie i logiczne myślenie, konieczne do rozwiązywania kolejnych układanek. Najbardziej zbliżony jest do hitowego klasyka – _Missile Command_.

Jak na grę tego typu przystało, nie mamy do czynienia z jakakolwiek fabułą. Cała zabawa sprowadza się do używania szerokiego zestawu rac, do wywoływania efektownych wybuchów. Im bardziej widowiskowych, tym lepszych - reakcje łańcuchowe mile widziane.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 2, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



Thanks for reminding me of how great and funny the internet used to be ages ago, I miss this kind of meme, plus Dragostea din tei is actually a really nice song, so there's that too!

Ctrl+V:


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 2, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Thanks for reminding me of how great and funny the internet used to be ages ago, I miss this kind of meme, plus Dragostea din tei is actually a really nice song, so there's that too!
> 
> Ctrl+V:
> View attachment 188602



Do you know the name of the game on screenshot?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 2, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Do you know the name of the game on screenshot?


Virtue's Last Reward (2nd game in Zero Escape after 999 and before Zero Time Dilemma), it's from when Sigma is trying to think of why anyone would abduct him and pit him in a game where people die


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 2, 2019)

ThoD said:


> Virtue's Last Reward (2nd game in Zero Escape after 999 and before Zero Time Dilemma), it's from when Sigma is trying to think of why anyone would abduct him and pit him in a game where people die



Thank you.
I only played the first one beacause i want to play that one on 3ds and i won't buy 3ds until i finish all Ace attorney games


----------



## ThoD (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## JustANoob;) (Dec 3, 2019)

epitaph


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 3, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/ads/library/?id=214027179267002


----------



## ThoD (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 3, 2019)

psychiatrist


----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 7, 2019)

My Favorite things


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 8, 2019)

ThoD said:


> View attachment 189047


That is one phallic cloud


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 9, 2019)

Aladdin but he got cucked by Jafar because he screwed Jasmine after succeeding at marrying her
To be a cuck, sure is something
to be a cuck is both sad and insteresting I am a cuuuuuuck
the sultan was murdered I am a cuuuuuuck nothing can change that
I am a servant to the guy who cucked me. I can’t helped but feel heartbroken. Oh dear I am a CUUUUUUUUCK ;(


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 10, 2019)

Pokemon go in 2019 is fading gradually. Why, you say?
>Still no Legendary Pokemon
>manipulating via microtransactions for items
>plus device barely works
>many of the old Pokestops are gone
>old method of locating Pokemon is never coming back
>game still freezes from time to time.
>you can’t trade pokemon with nearby users
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I’d gladly rather play Apex Legends, Quake, TES, Lego Star Wars or CS:GO than this slowly dying game
vids related, both of them.


----------



## JustANoob;) (Dec 10, 2019)

```
:put_litter_in_its_place:
```
in a code block because the auto-smile  messed it up


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 16, 2019)

I got to vault 15 in Fallout 1. Turns out, the place is a ransacked abandoned mess. I killed all the rats in the first floor and found some things in both of the lockers, as well as left the brass knuckles away there(I prefer the knife over the brass knuckles in terms of pre-Bethesda Fallout melee weapons). In addition, I have a pistol in the item 2 slot. Lately, whenever I leave the area of vault 15 and go in search for either Shady Sands or the Hub, I get ambushed by radscorpions somewhere along the way.

Ugh, and to top it off, the pistol zaps away at Max Stone's(my chosen character's) Action Points quickly at this early point in the game.

Unlike some people I've met online, I don't mind weight being a tangible factor in pre-Bethesda Fallout. My gripe is more with Action Points.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 28, 2019)

https://pl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latający_Potwór_Spaghetti


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 28, 2019)

In our world, the human race constantly debates about several important issues, such as: which girl is the best girl? How good is something as fapping material? Which fetish is the sexiest?

Accompany these great warriors as they present us with different girls, different opinions, different boners, and show us that the fantasy world may not be all that different from ours.


----------



## danwellby (Dec 28, 2019)

Gigabyte Z390 Aorus


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 30, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elitzur–Vaidman_bomb_tester


----------



## ThoD (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 30, 2019)

┏━━┓┏━━┓┏━━┓┏━━┓ ┗━┓┃┃┏┓┃┗━┓┃┃┏┓┃ ┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃  wait how do I use this┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃┃┏━┛┃┃┃┃ ┃┗━┓┃┗┛┃┃┗━┓┃┗┛┃ ┗━━┛┗━━┛┗━━┛┗━━┛


----------



## ThoD (Dec 30, 2019)

smileyhead said:


>



I remember this or a similar clip from NicoNicoDouga, good stuff


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## antiNT (Jan 1, 2020)

Much love to all the fans, and Happy New Year everyone!
(P.S. - don't worry too much over any hidden messages.) https://t.co/gDk2mfMcGz


----------



## ThoD (Jan 1, 2020)

PS: Not part of Ctrl+V, 2am on Jan 2 and missing sleep to look at memes, so much for trying to change my life lol


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Harumyne (Jan 4, 2020)

$id = (int)$_GET['id'];

$forums = SqlQuery("
    SELECT 
        f.*,
        ".UserFields("u").",
        ".($login?"r.date rdate,":'')."
        t.title ttitle,
        c.id cid, 
        c.order corder, 
        c.title ctitle
    FROM
        forums f
    LEFT JOIN
        users u ON u.id=f.lastthreaduser
    LEFT JOIN
        categories c ON c.id=f.cat
    LEFT JOIN 
        threads t ON t.id=f.lastthreadid
    ".($login?"LEFT JOIN forumsread r ON r.id=f.id AND r.userid={$myuserid} ":'')."

    ".($id ? "
    WHERE f.cat={$id}
    " : "")."

    ORDER BY c.order, c.id, f.id
");


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 18, 2020)

Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~


----------



## plasturion (Jan 21, 2020)

ハゼ - 鯊 - haze - Goby - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goby
クロダイ - 黒鯛 - kurodai - Black Porgy (Acanthopagrus schlegeli) - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acanthopagrus_schlegelii
トビウオ - 飛び魚 - tobiuo - Flying Fish (Cypselurus agoo) - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_fish
ブルーギル - buru-giru - Bluegill - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluegill
イトウ - 伊富 - itou - Japanese huchen - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakhalin_taimen
ヒトデ - 海星 - hitode - Starfish - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starfish
イサキ - 伊佐木 - isaki - Chicken grunt (Parapristipoma) - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parapristipoma
ウツボ - 鱓 - utsubo - Moray eel - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moray_eel


----------



## ThoD (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2020)

https://soundcloud.com/user-7165729...est-battle-1-atari-8-bit-pokey-chiptune-cover


----------



## danwellby (Jan 22, 2020)

7.static.ziggozakelijk.nl] has joined #elite-chat
[15:28:57] skorgon [[email protected][address redated].IP] has joined


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2020)

_./configure_


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 27, 2020)

pic.twitter.com/Mmr7bvMOHA— Anime Pics & Gifs ツ (@GifsAnime_) January 26, 2020


----------



## ThoD (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## drenal (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Alm (Feb 9, 2020)

:joy:


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 9, 2020)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_2


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Feb 10, 2020)

i don’t have anything in my clipboard


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## drenal (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 12, 2020)

WHAT IF...
Fallout 5 not only takes place in Texas and parts of the Four States regions that lie just to the west, but also the Northern-most states of Mexico and has references to Mad Max along with more info about what happened to China and Hong Kong after 2077?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/regular-reminder-that-i-am-the-real-admin.558472/


----------



## ThoD (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 25, 2020)

?


----------



## DryerRaptor4441 (Feb 25, 2020)

<a href="https://data.typeracer.com/pit/profile?user=philiptyping&ref=badge" target="_top"><img src="https://data.typeracer.com/misc/badge?user=philiptyping" border="0" alt="TypeRacer.com scorecard for user philiptyping"/></a>


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## pfero (Mar 5, 2020)

rm -rf --no-preserve-root /


----------



## ThoD (Mar 5, 2020)

wroggi s
arzuros s
lagombi lg
duram s
purple lg
gold s l
azure l
silver s lg
black l
plesioth s


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## OneMarvelousNugget (Apr 10, 2020)

diarrhea


----------



## Ricken (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 10, 2020)

*Attentional Blink* (AB, or '*blink*') is the phenomenon that the second of two targets cannot be detected or identified when it appears close in time to the first.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 10, 2020)

https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-52241221


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2020)

C2H6O


----------



## ThoD (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 11, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> C2H6O


Is that a Dodo Code™?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Is that a Dodo Code™?


Nope that's the chemical formula of ethanol


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## ThoD (Apr 13, 2020)

PS: Do NOT ask questions about it, just accept it exists...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 26, 2020)

7281ea74

...I don't remember what the heck is this


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2020)

...it's hentai.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 26, 2020)

https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/g8jju6/i_just_really_like_blathers/


----------



## Arekkuwu (May 4, 2020)

rom_size = 0x01FFFFFF


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 4, 2020)

*Zesty Mordan*


----------



## danwellby (May 6, 2020)

FD2547724B505F487E6DCB29EC2ECFF3AF35A841A77AB2E85FD87350ABD36570


----------



## IS1982 (May 7, 2020)

version=(2020/04/21) 088cbc5


----------



## Ecchi95 (May 12, 2020)

https://discord.gg/nzX48X


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

why


----------



## IS1982 (May 14, 2020)

⠀I don't know why, but...
                                    ⠀⡼⡑⢅⠪⡐⠅⠪⡐⢌⠢⡑⠌⡢⢑⠌⠢⡑⠌⡢⠑⢌⠢⠑⡌⠰⡁⡣⢘⠵⢦⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢰⢍⠊⠔⠡⡈⠜⡠⠑⠄⢅⠌⡂⠢⡁⢊⠢⠘⢄⠊⢌⠂⢅⢑⢈⠢⡨⠠⡑⠨⠢⡫⡆⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⡗⢅⠑⡁⡑⠠⠊⡀⡑⠌⠐⠄⢊⠐⡨⠀⢅⠊⡠⠊⠠⠊⡠⠂⡁⠢⠐⡐⢈⠂⡑⢄⢙⢇⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⡸⡑⢌⠐⠄⢌⠐⡁⠔⢀⠊⡨⠠⢁⠢⢀⠑⠠⢂⠐⠌⡐⢁⠄⠌⠠⢁⠌⠠⠁⠔⢀⠢⢀⠣⢳⢄⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢠⠫⡂⠔⢁⠂⠢⠐⡀⢊⠠⠂⡐⢐⠀⡂⢁⠈⠢⠠⡈⠄⠢⡀⢆⢨⢂⠔⡀⢅⠈⠂⠔⢀⠅⡐⢁⠫⣆⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⢏⠪⢀⠊⡠⠈⢄⠡⠐⡀⠢⢈⠠⠂⠨⢀⠂⡁⡊⣐⢄⣳⠕⠯⠚⠓⠛⠚⠶⣄⠅⡡⠈⢄⠐⠠⢁⠊⡜⣥⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣜⠥⡑⠠⠂⡐⠈⠄⠄⡡⠠⢁⠂⠄⡑⠠⢁⢌⢔⢮⠎⠋⠁⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠑⢧⠐⡡⠠⢈⠂⢄⠡⡈⢮⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠰⣝⢆⠢⠁⠂⠌⠠⠑⡀⢂⠐⠄⡈⡐⢀⠑⢤⡳⠉⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢙⡬⡀⠂⠔⢀⠢⠐⡈⢎⡇⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢘⢮⡣⡂⠡⢁⠊⠠⠁⠔⢀⠁⠢⠐⡀⢅⠈⡲⠇⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢷⡨⠨⡀⠅⢐⠈⠄⢪⢖⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⡮⡳⡕⡡⢀⠊⠠⠑⠈⢄⠁⡊⢀⠢⠠⢈⠌⠳⡔⣤⣀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⢳⢕⢄⠑⢄⢈⠢⡁⢯⡂⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠘⡮⡹⣖⠤⡁⢊⠠⠑⡀⠂⠔⢀⠂⠢⠠⢈⠂⠔⠠⡑⠝⢖⡄⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠳⢝⣔⢦⡱⣜⠵⠃⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠸⡢⡊⡛⢼⢔⡄⡡⠠⢁⠌⠠⡈⢄⠁⠂⠌⠠⡁⠔⢈⠂⡙⢕⠢⠲⠪⡚⠪⠪⡋⢚⠕⡫⡲⡀⠀⠁⠈⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠳⡨⢂⠡⠊⡱⠳⠶⣄⣊⠠⠂⠄⢊⠈⢄⠡⠐⡀⠅⡈⠄⢂⠁⡑⠄⠌⡐⠁⠌⠐⠄⡊⢨⡛⡄⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⢕⠔⡀⠊⠠⡈⠢⡑⢍⡳⣳⢜⡤⣌⠠⢂⠂⠔⢀⠢⠈⠄⢂⠐⡈⠄⠨⡀⠅⠑⡠⢈⢆⡽⠁⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠨⢆⠌⡈⠐⠄⠡⠐⡡⢪⢗⢽⠆⠉⠙⠣⠷⣜⡤⡢⡡⡨⡀⡢⢐⢈⠔⡠⣊⢦⣪⠖⠏⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠳⡨⡀⡑⢈⠂⡡⠐⢌⡷⣙⢖⣄⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⠉⠙⠚⠚⠪⠳⠓⠋⠋⠁⠁⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⢖⠄⠢⠐⠠⠂⢌⠠⢛⢮⡪⡜⣕⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠘⣎⢐⠡⢈⠂⠢⠐⡁⢝⢮⡪⡢⡹⣂⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠸⣢⠡⢂⢈⠐⡁⠔⠠⢓⢵⡪⢢⠑⡝⢢⣄⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠫⡢⠄⢌⢀⠊⡐⠡⢊⢷⡑⡌⡐⠡⡘⢦⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠙⡔⢢⢀⠊⢄⠑⠔⡡⢻⡔⢌⠂⡕⡸⠆⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠙⡢⡡⡨⠠⡑⠌⡢⢑⠽⣪⡪⣢⠏⠁⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠘⢲⢐⠅⠢⡑⠨⡢⣙⢜⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠈⢕⡕⡡⢊⠒⢔⢌⡗⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 15, 2020)

```fix
.__   __.   ______       __    __  
|  \ |  |  /  __  \     |  |  |  | 
|   \|  | |  |  |  |    |  |  |  | 
|  . `  | |  |  |  |    |  |  |  | 
|  |\   | |  `--'  |    |  `--'  | 
|__| \__|  \______/      \______/  

```

(this text here isn’t apart of the ctrl v game but this is supposed to be some ascii art that says no u)


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (May 20, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (May 20, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (May 23, 2020)

/title/00030017/484e4145/content/00000007.app

(extra points if you know what this is!)


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dssz3h-V4AA3g4E?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 2, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


>


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)

https://www.google.at/search?source...hUKEwiVhvKR-eLpAhVB4qQKHXI-DF8Q4dUDCAY&uact=5


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 14, 2020)

http://www6.gbatemp.com/?tdfs=1&s_t...ay Online Games&term=Play PC Games&backfill=0


----------



## Deleted member 530764 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (Jun 17, 2020)

Why? Just _why?_
And this is what was in my clipboard: 
A math game for the Commodore 64 that reviews the area of shapes. Included in the zip are versions v0.0.1 to v1.0.1.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2020)

> Why? Just _why?_



it was in my clipboard


----------



## plasturion (Jun 18, 2020)

repeat 10[ repeat 5 [ fd 100 rt 72 ] rt 36 ]


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 18, 2020)

.d64 program into text


----------



## milomc123 (Jun 18, 2020)

i fucking hate this 
i love daft punk this ruined everything for me my body is rotting


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2020)

タイトル：ラヴ・ライセンス（PC-9801バージョン）
ジャンル：FM音源カバー曲（PMD98／YM2608-OPNA）
　　原作：ぜったい遵守☆子作り許可証ぱらだいす！！（2013年・OPテーマ）
　　作曲：山下航生（doubleeleven）
アレンジ：SilSinn9801（Silent Sinner in Scarlet）
ドット絵：Misha Foartes

音源：６×FM＋３×SSG＋５×RSS
歌詞とスタッフと著作権表示は、私の民間ドット風トゥルータイプフォント「幻想郷」で組版された。

ニコニコ動画：https://nicovid...


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 18, 2020)

1995/07/29 BUILD


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 30, 2020)

*Good morning, Vietnam!*


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Alramir (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (Jul 7, 2020)

```
0 x=0:dx=0:px=0:y=0:dy=0:py=0
10 print"{left}{down}{down}{down}{down}{down}{down}           you are an idi
ot"
20 print"           v1.0.0"
30 print"{down}          by ianskinner1982"
40 print"{down}      press any key to continue
"
50 get s$:ifs$=""then10
60 print"{clr-home}"
70 goto 3000
80 print"{home}"
90 remc=int(16*rnd(1)):if c=6 then 30
100 rempoke646,c
110 x=int(19*rnd(1))
120 dx=int(19*rnd(1))
130 y=int(42*rnd(1))
140 dy=int(42*rnd(1))
150 if dx<x then goto 40
160 if dy<y then goto 40
170 print"{home}"
180 for px=x to dx:print"{down}";:next
190 for py=y to dy:print".";:next
200 print"PCRCCCN"
220 print"{home}"
230 for px=x to dx:print"{down}";:next
240 for py=y to dy:print".";:next
250 print"{down}BxKCCCS"
260 print"{home}"
270 for px=x to dx:print"{down}";:next
280 for py=y to dy:print".";:next
290 print"{down}{down}KC.   B"
300 print"{home}"
310 for px=x to dx:print"{down}";:next
320 for py=y to dy:print".";:next
330 print"{down}{down}{down}BidiotB"
340 print"{home}"
350 for px=x to dx:print"{down}";:next
360 for py=y to dy:print".";:next
370 print"{down}{down}{down}{down}MCCCCC.";
380 goto 25
1000 end
3000 rem before main
3010 for px=x to dx+5:print"{down}";:next
3020 print"     "
3030 print"     PCRCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCN"
3040 print"     BVKCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCS"
3050 print"     KC...   ..   ..   B"
3060 print"     B                 B"
3070 print"     B  JK   JK   JK   B"
3080 print"     B     you are     B"
3090 print"     B       an        B"
3100 print"     B      idiot      B"
3110 print"     B  ..   ..   ..   B"
3120 print"     B     PCCCCN      B"
3130 print"     B  JK BokayB JK   B"
3140 print"     B     MCCCC.      B"
3150 print"     MCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC."
3160 goto 80
20000 end
```


----------



## Zucker (Jul 14, 2020)

How To Build A DIY Nuke


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 14, 2020)

Text you copy will automatically show here


----------



## mrnintendoguy (Jul 14, 2020)

i have nothing copied since i just turned on my pc a few minutes ago lol


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

while (aptMainLoop()) {
       gspWaitForVBlank();
       hidScanInput();
       u32 kDown = hidKeysDown();
       if (kDown & key)
           return;
   }

huh, I'm surprised that I didn't copy anything since then


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

That's cra


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

(Just an add on the temp)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

Are you still here?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Are you still here?


Will be in a few


----------



## bubolechka (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi there !
Can I ask you please, what is the firmware / System Software on the PS4 you are selling ?
I really hope you haven't made the latest updates


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2020)

This is cursed.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 30, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> This is cursed.


no it's not.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> This is cursed.


I see you are stealing my discord posts again


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 30, 2020)

ヴィランなミクちゃんおまけ pic.twitter.com/VMTGNcWlyo— Nelnal/通販12月20日～ (@nelnalium) July 22, 2020



VinsCool said:


> I see you are stealing my discord posts again


But of course!
I had it on my clipboard after sending it to a friend.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## danwellby (Aug 3, 2020)

P Cast Starboard Quarter


----------



## Stay026 (Aug 3, 2020)

この


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 4, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellaview


----------



## plasturion (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2020)

mario 64 parallel universes gif


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 8, 2020)

pink


----------



## danwellby (Aug 11, 2020)

@obviousplant_


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 12, 2020)

/home/heeho/Downloads/oreo_grey_cursors


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 18, 2020)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/ItIsBurnout/status/1293989948715139075


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 25, 2020)

time to ...
o nothing...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Aug 27, 2020)

mine


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 6, 2020)

what is this


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 6, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> what is this


watch out, that waifu might end your laifu


----------



## Kyusetzu (Sep 6, 2020)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/294100/RimWorld/

Yeah, its a cute game.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Sep 8, 2020)

rutracker guide to commiting suicide discreetly epub


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 14, 2020)

v


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

Do you use CFW? Yes.
Do you think CFW is wrong? No.
Do you think piracy is wrong? Yes, but I do it anyway.
Do you think is wrong to automatically relate CFW with piracy? Yes.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2020)

Think it's time for a reshuffle, guys. Expecting all the downvotes and dick replies to this, but you know it's true. There's one mod on here who's really kind. The rest? Absolute passive-aggressive dicks who abuse their power, and attempt to quiet people they simply "dislike".

It's real childish. What a horrible set of moderators who abuse their "power".

Beyond ridiculous. Absolutely asinine. Time to get some new mods. Because most of the ones here are like Bortz 2.0.; Passive aggressive, rude assholes.

I can say that because I'm not just saying it with intent to insult. I'm saying it because the mods here are actually incredibly incompetent, they pick and choose what rules they follow, and let some slide, while they don't let others. It's incredibly biased, and the mods here need to be clean housed.

Don't get pissy with me as a reply, just to hold your pride. Accept it to be true, because you know it is, and act like fucking mature moderators, and do your job, without bias.

Jesus this is fucking crazy...

Take this opportunity to read this as feedback, instead of trying to shut me out. I've talked with quite a few others who feel the same. If you just shut this feedback out, and talk back to me, you're proving my point. Grow up, and do your job. Thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I had this in my clipboard for a loooong time


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2020)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nMy_b9rlTxYn_rcHZYO7T83FAJtUuhd5/view?usp=sharing


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2020)

Did I miss a factorio update or something?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 30, 2020)

Zankoku na tenshi no youni Shounen yo shinwa ni nare Aoi kaze ga ima Mune no doa wo tatai temo Watashi dake wo Tada mitsumete Hohoenderu anata Sotto fureru mono Motomeru koto ni muchuu de Unmei sae Mada shiranai Itaikena hitomi Dakedo itsuka kizuku deshou Sono senaka ni wa Haruka mirai mezasu tame no Hane ga aru koto Zankoku na tenshi no teeze Madobe kara yagate tobidatsu Hotobashiru atsui patosu de Omoide wo uragiru nara Kono sora wo daite kagayaku Shounen yo shinwa ni nare Zutto nemutteru Watashi no ai no yurikago Anata dake ga Yume no shisha ni Yobareru asa ga kuru Hosoi kubisuji wo Tsukiakari ga utsushiteru Sekaijuu no Toki wo tomete Tojikometai kedo Moshimo futari aeta Koto ni imi ga aru nara Watashi wa sou Jiyuu wo shiru Tame no baiburu Zankoku na tenshi no teeze Kanashimi ga soshite hajimaru Dakishimeta inochi no katachi Sono yume ni mezameta toki Dare yori mo hikari wo hanatsu Shounen yo shinwa ni nare Hito wa ai wo tsumugi nagara Rekishi wo tsukuru Megami nante narenai mama Watashi wa ikiru Zankoku na tenshi no teeze Madobe kara yagate tobidatsu Hotobashiru atsui patosu de Omoide wo uragiru nara Kono sora wo daite kagayaku Shounen yo shinwa ni nare


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/download/super-mario-advance-4-wii-u-virtual-console-patch.33847/


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 30, 2020)

olha isso aqui man


----------



## Fawe (Oct 1, 2020)

945329103


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 4, 2020)

Error while injecting payload (RC=-7)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 7, 2020)

PASSWORD:III21


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 7, 2020)

overscroll-history-navigation


----------



## Mythical (Oct 7, 2020)

**My Steam Profile** *(from [SteamDB](https://steamdb.info/calculator/76561198023414915/?cc=us))* 

* **Worth:** $36180 ($7579 with sales) 
* **Games owned:** 4600 
* **Games played:** 112 *(2%)* 
* **Hours on record:** 15,319.9h


----------



## DolpinCube (Oct 15, 2020)

make VERSION=us cia

Lol I was making mario 64 3ds with that.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2020)

*zoom link*(cant put it here because privacy)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm so close to finish that room now!


----------



## plasturion (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 29, 2020)

Frivolity


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

Doing your mom doing your mom doing your mom


----------



## JavaScribe (Oct 31, 2020)

The missile knows where it is at all times. It knows this because it knows where it isn't. By subtracting where it is from where it isn't, or where it isn't from where it is, whichever is greater, it obtains a difference, or a deviation. The guidance subsystem uses deviations to generate corrective commands to drive the missile from a position where it is to a position where it isn't, and, arriving at a position where it wasn't, it now is. Consequently, the position where it is, is now the position where it wasn't, and it follows that the position that it was, is now the position that it isn't.
In the event that the position that it is in is not the position that it wasn't, the system has acquired a variation, the variation being the difference between where the missile is and where it wasn't. If variation is considered to be a significant factor, it too may be corrected by the GEA; however, the missile must also know where it was. The missile guidance computer scenario works as follows: because a variation has modified some of the information the missile has obtained, it is not sure just where it is. However, it is sure where it isn't (within reason) and it knows where it was. It now subtracts where it should be from where it wasn't, or vice versa, and by differentiating this from the algebraic sum of where it shouldn't be and where it was, it is able to obtain the deviation and its variation, which is called error.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 2, 2020)

Translation:
Your opinion about remote classes
What do you like the most about them?
The teacher's [male] silky voice


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 2, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...3386/suffer_not_the_virtual_gook_to_live.webm

(Side note: does anybody know where this video comes from? Somebody posted it on Discord.)


----------



## plasturion (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Nov 4, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



Animals, Masons, Jews? The heck, man.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 4, 2020)

is for example about serious math reaserches that are not allowed at universities, etc.


----------



## Wavy (Nov 10, 2020)

‎


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2020)

Senile old man is replaced with another Senile old man.
_Nobody wins_
*Everybody loses*


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2020)

This is an arrangement of "Menu" from _Brain Age_. At the start of the arrangement, the DS startup jingle is heard.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Nov 10, 2020)

https://www.mediafire.com/download/...colorful_english_patch_vita_build20160918.vpk

huh.


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 4, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-S...456125?hash=item52423a9e3d:g:WrIAAOSwYxFfxC6p
alright i can explain
Basically, I have a bit of a system with hacked consoles. I either hack them when they're dead in the ground, or I buy a second version of the console to hack so I don't get banned or something. For example, I have a New 3DS XL which is unhacked and a 2DS I bought off of eBay which was broken but fixed and hacked.
It's essentially a way to make sure I have a backup of a console just in case something happens to the main console. I'm thinking of getting this one for Christmas (unless if there is a way to hack a possibly patched switch)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 4, 2020)

efficiency


----------



## Ricken (Dec 8, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/page-414#post-7756317


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 10, 2020)

https://app.inferkit.com/demo


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2020)

*Sims*.Give_Satisfaction_Points


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 28, 2020)

Deepinsidemymind


----------



## vinstage (Jan 2, 2021)

kprivacy collection


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 2, 2021)

Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Fawe (Jan 3, 2021)

Gee, 400 pages


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

Bias is ..., and it can interfere with my understanding of information because...


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 22, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sigpatches-for-atmosphere-hekate-fss0-fusee-secondary-only.571543/


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 22, 2021)

何？


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jan 25, 2021)

See there are several issues with what he said. There is going to be a group of people who hold him to the 5 year deadline and complain if he doesn't release it within the allotted time. Then there is going to be another group of people who update then complain once said exploit is eventually released.


----------



## JustANoob;) (Jan 26, 2021)

you


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

Cock dick balling


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 26, 2021)

September


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 26, 2021)

What does Tegrity mean?
1 : firm adherence to a code of especially moral or artistic values : incorruptibility. 2 : an unimpaired condition : soundness. 3 : the quality or state of being complete or undivided : completeness


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> September


Do you remember?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 28, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 240343


oh yeah i saw that before on youtube
_made me want to bleach my eyes and mind_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> View attachment 240343


Why am I turned on


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 28, 2021)

happy 10th anniversary of danny devito gaming

Link to tweet: https://twitter.com/DannyDeVito/status/4924648679

Discord: https://discord.gg/timotainment
Twitch: 
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Timotainment
T-Shirts: https://teespring.com/stores/timotainment
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/Timotainment


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why am I turned on


why aren't you rotting in horney jail


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> why aren't you rotting in horney jail


I’m part of horny police, I’m using my horny powers for good


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I’m part of horny police, I’m using my horny powers for good


Lies. I’m a horny in command and even I’ve bonked you several times in public threads already

Don’t make me do it again 
As for the thread 
https://theuselessweb.site/ducksarethebest.com/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Lies. I’m a horny in command and even I’ve bonked you several times in public threads already
> 
> Don’t make me do it again
> As for the thread
> https://theuselessweb.site/ducksarethebest.com/


I’m not the one who escaped the upgraded liars cube


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 29, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 243798
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


what the heck how did you get a transparent background version of your trainer


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 29, 2021)

*Lambda*


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 29, 2021)

sks316 said:


> what the heck how did you get a transparent background version of your trainer


oh yeah used a walk thru walls cheat to get out of bounds and into *Ț̴̡̛̛̣̜̳̺̰̰̭̫̹̬̲͈̪̖̼͔͌̈́͋̇͂͌͑̈́͂̆̽͐̔́̋̑̍̿͑̿̕ͅḨ̷̡̛̛̦̟͖͇̘̭͓̳̜̺͖̗̳̰̻̗̘̈́͊͑̽͗̈͗̊́͒̀̕E̸̻̥̙̪̤͕̩̲̐̽̂̂̄͜ͅ ̴̧̨̡̻̹͎̬̞̙̬͓̟̦̯̗̳̥̠̱̳̅̑̒̈́̊̿̎̀̊͐̾̑̾̈́̓̀̌̿͋̀̕̚͜͝V̷̛̛̘͇͍̫̜͉̮̗͇̪̹̗̜͖͈͙́̄̈̔̎̀̈́͂̅̐͂͂̀̾͌̔͗̈͘̕͝O̷̠̱̖̪͐͛̈́̔̓̒͗͐͂̈́́͌̓̐̆̐͠͝͝ͅİ̵̡̨̢̧̧̩̯̦̮̗̪̮̩̞̟̜͉̦̥̟̣̜͓͛͛̽̿̐̃̕͠D̵̨̺͓̞̬̝̜̝̗̬̩͎̹̫̱̯̺̣͓̥̠̩͒̋̇̀̓͛͆͊̎̄.* took a screenshot, and after that it was a simple photoshop job.
it on my blog. just walk left or right anywhere and it should get you where you need to be.
you can also go into trainer photo mode and just turn the camera where you need it to be. after that, take a screenshot and crop everything around your trainer.
either way it should work fine.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> View attachment 244048



You can't stop me


----------



## JustANoob;) (Feb 4, 2021)

(3-1)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

HOW DARE YOU BUY A DIFFERENT VERSION OF A GAME THEN THE ONE I OWN, YOU ABSOLUTE PIECE OF SHIT, YOU WASTE OF HUMAN RESOURCES, YOU ARE THE MOST USELESS PIECE OF SHIT TO EVER WALK THIS EARTH AND I HOPE YOU DIE IN A FIRE, MAYBE THEN WE CAN CONTRIBUTE TO THE EARTH BY BURING YOU AND GIVING FOOD TO THE WORMS


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Feb 5, 2021)

Necesito una computadora, un lápiz y un papel


----------



## Tarmfot (Feb 5, 2021)

has


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

sks316 said:


>


Booba


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Booba


you're just like Twitch chat smh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 7, 2021)

ANK
[8:24 PM]


----------



## plasturion (Feb 15, 2021)

Tits guide


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 16, 2021)

banjo2 said:


>


When the skin is SUS!1!1!1!1!!
im sorry


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

QUOTE


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> QUOTE


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 21, 2021)

http://pomoctel.free.ngo.pl/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2021)

Vous voyez des imposteurs tout partout autour, pendant ce temps j'ai le syndrome de l'imposteur dans la majorité des cas tournant autour de mes projets. flooosh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)

$16:9 Widescreen
043CBE08 3FE38E39
043CBE0C 40649373


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 25, 2021)

0. religia, sala 216B
1. matematyka, sala 401
2. geografia, sala 209B
3. j. polski, sala 104B
4. Me t.elektryk, sala 16
5. Me t.elektryk, sala 16
6. Me t.elektryk, sala 16
7. przedsięb., sala 305
8. informatyka GR2, sala 5


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

literarily


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxic_masculinity


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 1, 2021)

[email protected]


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 3, 2021)

Y thank you PipeWarp. Do bring the ky please.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 7, 2021)

Sometimes I think that The Elder Scrolls took place on an Earth where Evolution happened differently, with the main events since Arena occurring during the 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 5th centuries CE. Skyrim is Scandinavia, Morrowind is Greece, the Aegean islands, Illyria AKA parts of the Balkan nations, and the Westernmost parts of Turkey, Hammerfell is Gaul and the British Isles, the Netherlands, and parts of Germany, and Elsywr is Southern Italy, Sicily and parts of North Africa, Cyrodil is Southern Germany, Swiss Alps, and Northern Italy while Black Marsh mostly encompasses Central Asia. Summerset Isle is the Canary Islands.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 7, 2021)

Be the biggest fool you can be.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 9, 2021)

C̷̞̖̖͍͍̩̯̊̃̎̋̄̀̏̉̀̆́̋̒Ǫ̵̥̪̼̦̩̘͇̦̼͚̠̹̑̀͗̆͛̋́͗̍͒̾͜ͅN̵̯̫̹̥͚̂̌̓̀͒̇̂͛̕͜Ş̷͚̤̮͖̣̗̟͕̻̹̯͗̌͐́̃͆̽̇͝͝͝I̸̢̛̮̜͚̻̰͖̺̯̍̐́͋̈́͛̓̀́͂̆͘͜D̸̗̙͖͓͎͔͍̤̤̰͈̼̾͗̓͐͌̎͛̀ͅE̵̝̾͂̊̆̊͑̄̕R̸̡̧͎̜͕̦̮̜̓́̉̎̈́̋͊́͑̉̋̈́͗̆͝ ̶̜͖̗̗̙̟̱̃͑̔͑̃͊̍̎͋̾͘͠͝M̵̫͙̳̈͗̊̿̏̈́̓́̀͋̔͝͠͝Y̴̡̼͓̱͓͙͓͚̭̹̘͓̐͌̾̂̄̔̉̓̉̃͊͆̚͝ͅ ̶̛̳̻̰̎̿͊͋͆̒̓̾̿̕̕͠͠ͅP̷̨̛̤͈̝̟͚̯̫̫̹͓̩͖͍̈̆̎̑̑̽O̷̧̢̝̤͓̭̩͚̼̻͉̞̣̺͊͗̇̀̔̕ͅẄ̵̢̢̗̗̘̞̬̮̻̣̙̳̦́͜͜E̶̼̔̄̔͛̽̐͘Ŗ̵̥̫͙̺̝͈̗͈͓͑̑͜ͅ
̴̦͖̪̬̹̫̼̠̦̰̼̭̦̜̯̌̓͊͛̽̎̑͘̕͝͝Ȉ̷̛̺̭̬̰͍͚̎̀̈́̏͊̂̽̍̈͂̎͜Ǹ̷̢̦͔͙̞̗̭̯̄ ̸̢̡̧̡̯̞̫͔̘̳̝̰̟̔̌̈́͋̀͜͠Ȁ̶̛͓̪̰̱͚̻̘̣̘̙̪͉͖̗͐̌͑̑̄̽͑͐̚̕̚͝͝ ̸̢̛̣̘̥̞͙́̓̑H̷̬̬͙̠̯̯̄́̀Ợ̷̞͕̥͉͍̠͒͑͊̐̒̎̿͑̾̈́̀Ĺ̷̨̯͔͎̠̰͖͉͇L̵̜͛͌Ơ̴̙̖͍̰̦͂͗̾̔̃̏̾̈̀̇̐̕W̴̨̡̥̗̰̠͇̫̹̩̘̉͐̃͌̌̈͌̀̊͘ ̶̧̡̟̗͍͔̳͈̹͓̽̽̏͂͋̒͒͘Ǵ̵̡̧̛̛͍̙̺̰̟̪͉͆̆̀̐̈̏͑͂̆̋̈́̕ͅR̸̢̠͔̳͕̹̬͕͖̯̜̞͚͚̀̊̀͐̓̈́̈̈́͝͝A̶̯͎̯͎̞̱̘̋V̷̡̩͉̗͆̕Ȩ̵̡̛̳͓̗̭̘͔̀̕̕͜


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 11, 2021)

>September 29th 1984, 23:54, at the school, I was never here, I was here
>April 14th 1988, 19:32, I beat the last level of Shitstain the Slayer after the full version finally came through the mail
>May 23, 2000, 12:40, all is lost
>July 10, 2018, 15:17, REKKR is released using my ideas
>September 29th 1984, 23:54, I'm back at the school again, J.C. applies thermite to the window
>September 30th 1984, 00:10, I watch the fat kid get stuck and open the window, I've been here before
>approximately February 8th -13771035825, null:null, J.C is through the window, the fat kid is stuck, J.C is coding the renderer, J.C is breaking down the door, J.C is going to space, SHITTR must not be
>I feel my words exploding through time, "I'm talking about FULLY, TOTALLY DIFFERENT levels, deathmatch levels, per level dude! Yes, that makes it a megawad!"
>K̵͉̰̆̏͠Ṉ̵̫̠̘͍̞̩̰́̂͑͐͌͒̐̉͑͂͊̏Ȇ̵̠̿̇̃̔̊̚̚E̷̡͕̖̯͔̿̋̊̐̀̓̇͛̽̓͝͠L̶̂̔͑͑̄̇̈́͘


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 14, 2021)

‎


----------



## x65943 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 23, 2021)

Paste anything you have on your clipboard here! If it's an image, embed it! If it's a file, upload it! If it has an unsupported format, wrap it in a ZIP first!



smileyhead said:


> View attachment 191998
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Paste anything you have on your clipboard here! If it's an image, embed it! If it's a file, upload it! If it has an unsupported format, wrap it in a ZIP first!


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 25, 2021)

you have had some horrible, awful takes but this is your worst take yet


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

"Literally anything could be a quote, you could turn what I'm saying right now into a quote"-me


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> "Literally anything could be a quote, you could turn what I'm saying right now into a quote"-me


This says a lot about capitalism


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2021)

Tweaker_Modding said:


>


----------



## Louse (Mar 25, 2021)

™


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 25, 2021)

Appeasement in an international context is a diplomatic policy of making political or material concessions to an aggressive power in order to avoid conflict.
history class stuff


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2021)

stonks


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 28, 2021)

However, the authority of courts in assessing is limited


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 6, 2021)

My neighbours love this song! They threw a stone into my window so they can hear louder!


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 6, 2021)

Mine right now is: You willingly changed your name to Polly, Polly.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 19, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUJ0oW8D5z_IiFc7w46JJEuA


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 19, 2021)

Mine right now is: ‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎‎                                                           











            ‎‎‎


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 19, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Mine right now is: ‎
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very unlikely.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 19, 2021)

https://github.com/NoneGiven/MphRead/wiki/Visualization-Guide#defense-node-volumes


----------



## Mythical (Apr 19, 2021)

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/q4wop3g45v5ay/Killing_Floor_Mod


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 20, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> Very unlikely.


I have blank characters in my ctrl v alot. It's not just spaces and returns they're characters


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 20, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-files-lawsuit-against-team-xecuters-gary-bowser.587086/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Apr 20, 2021)

oMg you looking kinda  s u s ඞ ඞ ඞ ඞ ඞ ඞ ඞ
you _sussies _aint getting NO ACCESS to the Boys Night CBT 'n Chill™
get oUT and rethink the conSUSquences of your actions


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 20, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> oMg you looking kinda  s u s ඞ ඞ ඞ ඞ ඞ ඞ ඞ
> you _sussies _aint getting NO ACCESS to the Boys Night CBT 'n Chill™
> get oUT and rethink the conSUSquences of your actions


thanks for this ඞ
I'll CTRL+V it everywhere
ඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞඞ


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)

bugsnax collector's edition


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2021)

Kingay


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 23, 2021)

Nintendo files lawsuit against RCM Loader seller, claims piracy is a worsening international problem


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 23, 2021)

220BDB64 000000XX


----------



## danwellby (Apr 26, 2021)

network.security.ports.banned.override


----------



## Fawe (May 2, 2021)

http://testconnect24.ml/


----------



## Kris1 (May 4, 2021)

I can't fucking take it. I see an image of a random object posted and then I see it, I fucking see it. "Oh that looks kinda like the among us guy" it started as. That's funny, that's a cool reference. But I kept going, I'd see a fridge that looked like among us, I'd see an animated bag of chips that looked like among us, I'd see a hat that looked like among us. And every time I'd burst into an insane, breath deprived laugh staring at the image as the words AMOGUS ran through my head. It's torment, psychological torture, I am being conditioned to laugh maniacly any time I see an oval on a red object. I can't fucking live like this... I can't I can't I can't I can't I can't! And don't get me fucking started on the words! I'll never hear the word suspicious again without thinking of among us. Someone does something bad and I can't say anything other than "sus." I could watch a man murder everyone I love and all I would be able to say is "red sus" and laugh like a fucking insane person. And the word "among" is ruined. The phrase "among us" is ruined. I can't live anymore. Among us has destroyed my fucking life. I want to eject myself from this plane of existence. MAKE IT STOP!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i am so sorry for being the lunatic that copies this shit


----------



## plasturion (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 7, 2021)

This video is brought to you by manscaped.com. When manscaping, you gotta use the right tools for the job, and trust me, your balls will thank you. I've actually been using Manscaped for months already. I own a couple of their products like The Lawn Mower™ 2.0 and their ball deodorant, because it's the only thing that has saved me from itchy balls. Manscaped was kind enough to send me their Perfect Package 3.0 kit, which includes their new and improved Lawn Mower™ 3.0 along with other liquid formulations for your manscaping routines. Their Lawn Mower™ 3.0 is the only water-resistant trimmer made with SkinSafe™ technology, helping you avoid the absolute suffering that comes from common grooming accidents. It even has its own charging dock for convenience and ease of use with a battery that lasts up to 90 minutes on a single charge. The package also includes their Crop Preserver™ ball deodorant and Crop Reviver™ ball toner, which I know sounds absolutely hilarious, but trust me, it works—I bought it myself. And to keep it super convenient, subscribers will get a new replacement blade refill delivered straight to their door every three months. And best of all, for a limited time, subscribers will get two free gifts: The Shed travel bag and Manscaped's anti-chafing boxer briefs. Click the link in the description below; you can get yourself 20% off your order plus two free gifts AND international shipping when you use code "BTMC" at manscaped.com.


----------



## banjo2 (May 7, 2021)

023FE4D8 0A000003
920C81E2 00000100
DB000000 0214D04F
D4000000 00000001
D8000000 0214D04F
D3000000 00000000
D2000000 00000000
9214D04E 00FF1000
2214D04F 00000000
D2000000 00000000


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> 023FE4D8 0A000003
> 920C81E2 00000100
> DB000000 0214D04F
> D4000000 00000001
> ...


What game is this code for?(also, what does it do)


----------



## banjo2 (May 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What game is this code for?(also, what does it do)


It's for the rev 2 American release of Mario Party DS, it allows you to cycle your first item slot through all 16 items by pressing R
It doesn't work in tag team and I haven't tested outside of party mode


----------



## 3DSBricker (May 10, 2021)

Maak snippets van gekopieerde tekst vast zodat ze niet na 1 uur verlopen zijn

Translation:

Capture snippets of copied text so they don't expire after 1 hour


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (May 10, 2021)

Ankha will always be fav


----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (May 14, 2021)

I was trying to find the original source of an osu! meme. 



Spoiler



what did i do


----------



## 3DSBricker (May 14, 2021)

GiraffeMan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> what did i do


Well you made a spoiler, that's what you did.


----------



## banjo2 (May 14, 2021)

This video shows off a Complete Walkthrough of all 120 Stars in Super Mario Galaxy for the Wii. 

Subscribe to NintendoCentral: ► https://www.youtube.com/c/NintendoCentral

For more Super Mario Galaxy, check out the playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJY2r98E0ngIAp_6dw8BWQH-mfHfDPf6a


----------



## danwellby (May 28, 2021)

Name removed to protect the innocent


----------



## banjo2 (May 29, 2021)

Hi, sorry for reopening the issue, but it still happens later on. I attached my save file, if you open the game and exit by the door on your right it'll trigger a cutscene during which there will be only muic, no voices or SFX.

xms-plve.zip


----------



## smallissue (May 29, 2021)

i had my password copied.. 0.0"


----------



## smileyhead (May 29, 2021)

Realtek PCIe GbE Family Controller


----------



## IS1982 (May 29, 2021)

https://discord.com/channels/283769550611152897/332961165829210117/848040702683381800

(this was so that I could find the response to something I asked the night before)


----------



## hippy dave (May 29, 2021)

#ifdef DEBUGGERY
    mgba_open();
    mgba_printf(MGBA_LOG_INFO, "Starting main()");
#endif


----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2021)

"the.popular.demo" by Farbrausch, winner of the Breakpoint 2003 demo competition

Visuals by Fiver2, music by Wayfinder, done using werkkzeug1

more: http://pouet.net/prod.php?which=9450


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2021)

TableNote16=


----------



## plasturion (May 30, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Jun 1, 2021)

{{compare
| leftt  = Przepisane
| left   = <pre>デザイナーなかじま かおる。
1960アイチケン トヨカワ市うまれ．26才。…
おまんこ．なめてぇーよぅ
エッチする女ﾉ子がほしいチツちゃん、クリちゃん、スキ！スキ！</pre>
| rightt = Przetłumaczony
| right  = <pre>Projektant: Kaoru Nakajima
26 lat, urodzony w 1960 r. w mieście Toyokawa, prefektura Aichi. ...
Chcę lizać trochę cipki!
Chcę zboczonej kochanki. Lubię pochwę i łechtaczkę!</pre>
| align  = left
}}
{{source/pl|[*insert what used to be a link here* Rinkaku] (odkrycie), [[User:GlitterBerri|GlitterBerri]] (angielskie tłumaczenie), [[User:Luna|Luna]] (polskie tłumaczenie)}}


----------



## plasturion (Jun 11, 2021)

Dream console for every furry, real time bomb in ac adapter.


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Jun 13, 2021)

ale całe kodowanie zostało usunięte


----------



## vecchioghiaccio (Jun 13, 2021)

ㅋ


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 22, 2021)

#0DE294


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 22, 2021)

Cheats will be loaded from the following files in this order:


usrcheat.dat (in the current directory)
/DS/NitroHax/usrcheat.dat
/NitroHax/usrcheat.dat
/data/NitroHax/usrcheat.dat
/usrcheat.dat
/_nds/usrcheat.dat
/_nds/TWiLightMenu/extras/usrcheat.dat (this is the same place TWiLight Menu++ uses)


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## machomuu (Jun 23, 2021)

Infinite Inazuma Points
C216D9A4 00000002
3D807FFF 9183013C
8063013C 00000000

...look i really like inazuma eleven okay


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 23, 2021)

World News, Current Events & Politics


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 24, 2021)

That song is actually garbage thank you arcade craniacs for bringing attention to this

Scary SUS moments skull
Like and Subscribe for more

Vid link:
https:// you tu.be/wwiTrGue1vs

All content from Arcade Craniacs
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJj91yPSruvqylY9WEsQCiw/featured


[Broke yt link for possibly disturbing imagery in thumbnail, and GBAtemp auto embeds because of reasons !]


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 8, 2021)

https://mklive.nintendo.com/


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 8, 2021)

An Algerian man was arrested in February 2016 on arrival of his flight, after causing a fight on the plane then urinating on another passenger.


----------



## danwellby (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 16, 2021)

https://pastebin.com/raw/LcgPaspq


----------



## plasturion (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 19, 2021)

4B47554A


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 19, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2021)

cursed like this
    lda zARG0    ; something mega cursed
    sub #80
    sta zARG0

        ldy #34
    mva #$45 (zARG0),y

        ldy #74
    mva #$7c (zARG0),y

    ldy #114
    mva #$7c (zARG0),y

    ldy #154
    mva #$43 (zARG0),y

    lda zARG0    ; something mega cursed
    add #80
    sta zARG0

    rts


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 20, 2021)

https://www.reddit.com/r/BackYardCh...o/our_ayam_cemani_will_be_20_weeks_on_sunday/


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 20, 2021)

Polly pocket* you said Wii Mii switch


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 21, 2021)

https://vancedapp.com/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 21, 2021)

ウズラシギちょっとローアングルver. pic.twitter.com/DaQDg0rWaY— K.Akita (@400tiakka) July 17, 2021


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 21, 2021)

https://hack64.net/tools/patcher.php


----------



## danwellby (Jul 22, 2021)

"Okay, it's just HR_IDX, a comma, HR_SAL_SCALE a comma and HR_NAME."

"Right, those are the erroneous SQLs that you want to get rid of. So before each word type 'DROP', then add a semi-colon instead of the comma. One drop command per line. Then check the 'auto-commit' box. Lastly, use your boss's username and password so that it fixes the bad SQL."

"But I don't know his passw ..."

"Yes, you do. It's his wife's name isn't it?"

"Her middle name. But he said not to use it because it's got rights to ..."

"To repair SQL like you need to..."

"Oh... >clickety-click< ... That's funny. My spreadsheet has gone blank now!"

"That's right, because the repairs are taking place. Now when your boss gets him, tell him about the 'repairs' that you made."

"Okay. Thanks!"


----------



## plasturion (Aug 13, 2021)

https://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/329495/AMSCO/AS3525/149/1/AS3525.html


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 13, 2021)

Tomato Adventure [en-us 1.0.0-5-g0bf97fe].zip


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 13, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Spoiler


It's because four is an immensely unlucky number.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2021)

I couldn't find either Ctrl or V while using my phone , so i'm just gonna paste something here: "Something"


----------



## KimKong (Aug 14, 2021)

{
    "event": {
        "id": "dd73a8ca-cdf5-4adc-ba15-d02816ba1213",
        "command": "EVENT_GROUP",
        "args": {
            "__label": "-SFX--GET HEALTH-",
            "__collapse": true
        },
        "children": {
            "true": [
                {
                    "id": "ca11a4e4-3e8f-49e2-8d7b-f0ca5e4cc8f8",
                    "command": "EVENT_SOUND_PLAY_EFFECT",
                    "args": {
                        "type": "tone",
                        "pitch": 4,
                        "frequency": 350,
                        "duration": 0.05,
                        "wait": true,
                        "__collapse": false
                    }
                },
                {
                    "id": "cdcfe2c2-6ac5-42f9-a706-0e23e89dd8a5",
                    "command": "EVENT_SOUND_PLAY_EFFECT",
                    "args": {
                        "type": "tone",
                        "pitch": 4,
                        "frequency": 225,
                        "duration": 0.1,
                        "wait": true,
                        "__collapse": false
                    }
                },
                {
                    "id": "682de9a5-af17-4139-991e-faba2d73cec3",
                    "command": "EVENT_SOUND_PLAY_EFFECT",
                    "args": {
                        "type": "tone",
                        "pitch": 4,
                        "frequency": 350,
                        "duration": 0.05,
                        "wait": true,
                        "__collapse": false
                    }
                },
                {
                    "id": "1bdc7b70-15e8-4869-9ead-b26e38d9335d",
                    "command": "EVENT_SOUND_PLAY_EFFECT",
                    "args": {
                        "type": "tone",
                        "pitch": 4,
                        "frequency": 375,
                        "duration": 0.1,
                        "wait": false,
                        "__collapse": false
                    }
                },
                {
                    "id": "eb113d4e-e927-4b16-a83f-bffdb71453fe",
                    "command": "EVENT_END"
                }
            ]
        }
    },
    "__type": "event"
}


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 14, 2021)

https://collider.com/hideaki-anno-evangelion-interview/


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 14, 2021)

https://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## plasturion (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 29, 2021)

In _Corruption_, there is a data room on the way to Generator B (the only generator Samus does not visit during her first trip to Norion), which has a panel that reveals a code when scanned. Each column provides a hidden message when typed in the Transmission console on Samus's Gunship. The messages were present in the first version of _Corruption_, but the terminal in the data storage was inactive, and no hints to the messages existed.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 30, 2021)

https://youtube.com/c/kraccbacc


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2021)

https://twitter.com/NurdRage/status/1431420211664760848?s=19


----------



## plasturion (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 31, 2021)

https://github.com/rhaleblian/dslibris/releases


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 1, 2021)

Anyways, it was a 4.5/10


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 1, 2021)

Depends on what the cookies are. lol


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 1, 2021)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Winter_Olympics_cauldron


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 13, 2021)

http://www.shopncsx.com/4589565811932.aspx
https://figg.jp/title/ザ・キング・オブ・ファイターズ/ナコルル/TOYS COMIC/32376


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2021)

```
; print horizontal volume bars

vbis1_a
    ldx zTMP1                     ; load the index x for the channel offset
    lda trackn_audc,x             ; load the AUDC value of the channel indexed by x
    cmp old_audc,x                ; compare the old AUDC value to the current one
vbis1_b  
    beq vbis2                     ; the same AUDC value is used, skip
    sta old_audc,x                ; save the old AUDC value for the next frame
    and #$f                       ; clear the distortion bits
    sta v_volume,x                ; save for the clear screen routine
    beq vbis2                     ; volume 0, skip
vbis1_c  
    sub old_volume,x              ; substract the old volume value to the current one
    bmi vbis2                     ; result is negative, skip
    beq vbis2                     ; result is 0, skip
    sta zTMP2                     ; save as the volume value buffer
    lda old_volume,x              ; load the old volume value in the accumulator
    add #58                       ; add the screen position relative to the offset (zARG0)
    tay                           ; transfer to the index y for the next part
    lda #$80                      ; inverted space character
vbil3
    sta (zARG0),y+                ; write a character on screen, increment the screen position
    dec zTMP2                     ; decrement the buffer
    bne vbil3                     ; repeat until the buffer is 0, meaning all characters were drawn
```


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 14, 2021)

https://github.com/Universal-Team/extras/releases


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2021)

Stolen from @VinsCool:


----------



## AFckinDisastr (Sep 14, 2021)

that moment when you have nothing copied lol


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Stolen from @VinsCool:


wejhfcwikfwrhfvckbelscvwl;edvncjwledks


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## danwellby (Sep 14, 2021)

http://www.bash.org/?921122


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 17, 2021)

the demographic transition model, for instance, uses population data to construct a general model of the dynamic growth in national scale populations without reference to space


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 18, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gba-no-tilt-patches-for-ds-users.584128/


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2021)

Continued at *#tech-junk*
Please continue your chat there!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 2, 2021)

downloading libreboot off an ftp server that's located in romania


----------



## WG481 (Oct 4, 2021)

God’s wordz are one hundo, straight up slicing and dicin’ and knowin’ it all. Hebrews 4:12


----------



## danwellby (Oct 6, 2021)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...169663250452/16352b0812a32a20881156999206.png


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 10, 2021)

```
20 open 8,8,8,"storedat,s,r" 
30 forx=0tomb
40 input#8,na$(x)
50 input#8,bd$(x)
55 input#8,bg(x)
60 input#8,pr(x)
65 ?x+1"/"mb+1
70 next
80 close 8:rem gosub 52000
```


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 2, 2021)

ከማንኛውም ተልእ VOTE GOPPER GOLEMኮ ይበልጣሉ መጨረሻው ቅርብ ነው ፣ የኃጢያት መርከቦች ውዳሴ ይጠብቃል ፡፡ ለዓለማት ጌታ ለአላህከማንኛውም ተልእ VOTE COPPER GOLEMኮ ይበልጣሉ መጨረሻው ቅርብ ነው ፣ የኃጢያት መርከቦች ውዳሴ ይጠብቃል ፡፡ ለዓለማት


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

oops look what just happened to be in my clipboard


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 2, 2021)

.-- . .----. .-. . / -. --- / ... - .-. .- -. --. . .-. ... / - --- / .-.. --- ...- . / -.-- --- ..- / -.- -. --- .-- / - .... . / .-. ..- .-.. . ... / .- -. -.. / ... --- / -.. --- / .. / .- / ..-. ..- .-.. .-.. / -.-. --- -- -- .. - -- . -. - .----. ... / .-- .... .- - / .. .----. -- / - .... .. -. -.- .. -. --. / --- ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / .-- --- ..- .-.. -.. -. .----. - / --. . - / - .... .. ... / ..-. .-. --- -- / .- -. -.-- / --- - .... . .-. / --. ..- -.-- / .. / .--- ..- ... - / .-- .- -. -. .- / - . .-.. .-.. / -.-- --- ..- / .... --- .-- / .. .----. -- / ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. / --. --- - - .- / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / --. .. ...- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- .--. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-.. . - / -.-- --- ..- / -.. --- .-- -. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-. ..- -. / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / .- -. -.. / -.. . ... . .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .-. -.-- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / ... .- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / - . .-.. .-.. / .- / .-.. .. . / .- -. -.. / .... ..- .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / .-- . .----. ...- . / -.- -. --- .-- -. / . .- -.-. .... / --- - .... . .-. / ..-. --- .-. / ... --- / .-.. --- -. --. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... . .- .-. - .----. ... / -... . . -. / .- -.-. .... .. -. --. / -... ..- - / -.-- --- ..- .----. .-. . / - --- --- / ... .... -.-- / - --- / ... .- -.-- / .. - / .. -. ... .. -.. . / .-- . / -... --- - .... / -.- -. --- .-- / .-- .... .- - .----. ... / -... . . -. / --. --- .. -. --. / --- -. / .-- . / -.- -. --- .-- / - .... . / --. .- -- . / .- -. -.. / .-- . .----. .-. . / --. --- -. -. .- / .--. .-.. .- -.-- / .. - / .- -. -.. / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / .- ... -.- / -- . / .... --- .-- / .. .----. -- / ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. / -.. --- -. .----. - / - . .-.. .-.. / -- . / -.-- --- ..- .----. .-. . / - --- --- / -... .-.. .. -. -.. / - --- / ... . . / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / --. .. ...- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- .--. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-.. . - / -.-- --- ..- / -.. --- .-- -. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-. ..- -. / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / .- -. -.. / -.. . ... . .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .-. -.-- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / ... .- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / - . .-.. .-.. / .- / .-.. .. . / .- -. -.. / .... ..- .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / --. .. ...- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- .--. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-.. . - / -.-- --- ..- / -.. --- .-- -. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-. ..- -. / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / .- -. -.. / -.. . ... . .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .-. -.-- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / ... .- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / - . .-.. .-.. / .- / .-.. .. . / .- -. -.. / .... ..- .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / --. .. ...- . --..-- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / --. .. ...- . / -.--. --. .. ...- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- .--. -.--.- / .-- . .----. ...- . / -.- -. --- .-- -. / . .- -.-. .... / --- - .... . .-. / ..-. --- .-. / ... --- / .-.. --- -. --. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / .... . .- .-. - .----. ... / -... . . -. / .- -.-. .... .. -. --. / -... ..- - / -.-- --- ..- .----. .-. . / - --- --- / ... .... -.-- / - --- / ... .- -.-- / .. - / .. -. ... .. -.. . / .-- . / -... --- - .... / -.- -. --- .-- / .-- .... .- - .----. ... / -... . . -. / --. --- .. -. --. / --- -. / .-- . / -.- -. --- .-- / - .... . / --. .- -- . / .- -. -.. / .-- . .----. .-. . / --. --- -. -. .- / .--. .-.. .- -.-- / .. - / .. / .--- ..- ... - / .-- .- -. -. .- / - . .-.. .-.. / -.-- --- ..- / .... --- .-- / .. .----. -- / ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. / --. --- - - .- / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / --. .. ...- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- .--. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-.. . - / -.-- --- ..- / -.. --- .-- -. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-. ..- -. / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / .- -. -.. / -.. . ... . .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .-. -.-- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / ... .- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / - . .-.. .-.. / .- / .-.. .. . / .- -. -.. / .... ..- .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / --. .. ...- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- .--. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-.. . - / -.-- --- ..- / -.. --- .-- -. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-. ..- -. / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / .- -. -.. / -.. . ... . .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .-. -.-- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / ... .- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / - . .-.. .-.. / .- / .-.. .. . / .- -. -.. / .... ..- .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / --. .. ...- . / -.-- --- ..- / ..- .--. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-.. . - / -.-- --- ..- / -.. --- .-- -. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / .-. ..- -. / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / .- -. -.. / -.. . ... . .-. - / -.-- --- ..- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / -- .- -.- . / -.-- --- ..- / -.-. .-. -.-- / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- -. -. .- / ... .- -.-- / --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- .


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

whoops what a grave mistake


----------



## Paolosworld (Dec 2, 2021)

Wario Land 3 Music - Forest of Fear​


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 3, 2021)

Huh. So that's what's been in there? Neat.


----------



## Ahmir (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Wavy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## pwsincd (Dec 3, 2021)

Keane and Scholes Vs Juventus away in 99


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 4, 2021)

*Console Configuration:* Nintendo DSi with Ulaunch
*TWiLight Menu++ Version:* 23.1.1
*TWiLight Menu++ Theme:* DSi Theme

### Expected behaviour


App should run

### Actual behaviour


The app complains about the FAT file structure and DLDI Patch. If set to launch from a RAM Disk, the same error shows up and doing anything results in a guru meditation error.
![IMG_20211203_232349](https://user-images.githubusercontent.com/9355061/144693784-c8eb2707-8ff0-4647-8c6a-9cb...


----------



## danwellby (Dec 4, 2021)

Gävlebocken / @Gavlebocken


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 4, 2021)

https://github.com/DS-Homebrew/GodMode9i/issues/93


----------



## IS1982 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2022)

h


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2022)

4

BIT sets the Z flag as though the value in the address tested were ANDed with the accumulator. The N and V flags are set to match bits 7 and 6 respectively in the value stored at the tested address.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2022)

I know this happened ages ago but this thread has been on my mind for a long time. This may sound extreme to some, however there has been at least one occasion when the staff have reported a member to their local authorities. I am heavily biased being a victim of admin abuse myself.
My reasoning is simple: Given that he consistently behaved hyperagressively here, there is a reasonable chance that he consistently behaves hyperagressively - and therefore abusively at home - in real life.
When he raged around here he was easy to laugh off. On GBAtemp we communicate through text which lacks the more impactful body language and voice tonality present in real life communication. Evidence and logic matter when you're expressing something which is not a popular opinion or commonly accepted fact. p1ngpong had  form of power here; he can perform moderation actions or access the admin panel which contains information that can be used as leads for doxxing. When p1ngpong made a blog entry raging about the staff and demanding a "reshuffle" asserting himself as third admin with extremely weak evidence he presented himself as a helpless crying manchild who we all laughed off.
In real life manchildren's tantrums are beyond terrifying; they're traumatic. The dynamics of the situation are flipped upside down. Someone physically present in front of you is throwing a Kitchen Nightmares level tantrum. Their body language and voice tonality is clearly threatening. If you're living with them they do have some degree of power over you. They reduce all evidence and logic down to I am right and you are wrong. When they want you to meet their unreasonable demands they will throw a tantrum because it works. They know if they keep it up until you fear for your personal safety you will submit to their demands. The long-lasting psychological trauma such tantrums inflict is your problem, not theirs.
If the staff decide to report him, it will likely be very easy to track him down. His IP address(es), email address and date of birth (assuming he provided his actual date of birth) are more than enough. The police can ask his ISP to provide them with his residential address. It is very unlikely that two men with the same date of birth are living at the same address. His email address may contain his real name and may be associated with government services and his credit card. If he ever logged in using cellular data on his phone then the police can easily get his real name, address and I.D. number from his mobile company. Foxi4 lives in Poland and has access to the moderator panel making him the most suitable for the task. It is possible to make yourself very difficult to track here by making an account using a spoofed mac address on public wifi and only logging in from home using Tor. I doubt p1ngpong did this because his behavior suggests he is too audacious to take such precautions.
We don't know what the police will find. Maybe they'll find some idiot who was laughing his head off the whole time or an unethical angry AI or psychology experiment. Perhaps p1ngpong was a gentle soul going through a hard time because his children were diagnosed with cancer. We don't know. But there is a reasonable posibility that he is an abusive 35 year old manchild and therefore it is worth informing the police and requesting them to investigate.
This is slightly off-topic but Mama Luigi's comment on the last page promotes an attitude which helps child abuse to perpetuate. By comparing p1ngpong to a child claiming they've been abused she is discrediting said children. Not all children are eloquent enough to articulate why their parents are abusive. Scott_pilgrim's nonsense starting on page 3 of the EoFCast thread demonstrates she does raise a valid point, but fact remains her analogy promotes an attitude which encourages people to dismiss claims of child abuse helping it to remain hidden and perpetuate. She should never be allowed to make such an analogy again.
I will respect the staff's decision whether they report p1ngpong or not. I don't care if I get banned for making an alt account.


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 4, 2022)

Ah, Perry the Platypus, what an unexpected surprise... and by unexpected, I mean COMPLETELY EXPECTED!


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 4, 2022)

https://github.com/DS-Homebrew/nds-bootstrap/issues/1038


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 4, 2022)

https://reductress.com/post/how-to-...-dress-like-an-18th-century-pirate-every-day/


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 24, 2022)

Images with threatening auras (frame from this video):


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 24, 2022)

5:27
【M.C.ドナルドール・スカーレットはダンスに夢中なのか？】
2008/6/9
113万
13.8万
327
2.4万


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 25, 2022)

Huh. Didn't know that was still in my clipboard. Well, anyway, If you think you can be wholesome while having that abomination as your profile picture, then


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## IS1982 (Feb 25, 2022)

6.2.0


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 25, 2022)

Fun fact: Unlike photoshop, you can't just CTRL + C CTRL + V an image into Vegas. Bullshit isn't it?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2022)

forcing NTSC 480p or PAL.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 25, 2022)

185.55


----------



## Norris (Feb 26, 2022)

miner princess mega knight inferno


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 26, 2022)

ndssndext


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 26, 2022)

笑ゥせぇるすまん​


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 28, 2022)

VinsCool said:


>



Dang, that's pretty good! I know this ain't a ctrl + v but idgac right now


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2022)

Craving Salty Cheese Crackers


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 1, 2022)

乾いた日々に　心のスキマ　甘い言葉に　誘われ揺れた
どっぷりハマって　夢のまにま　調子に乗りすぎ　ほら　落とし穴
やめるよ　やめる　ほんとにやめる　やめるよ　やめる　次こそやめる

ドーン！ドーン！ドーーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
ドーン！ドーン！ドーン！ドーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
ドーン！ドーン！ド！ド！ドーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
言い訳するときゃ　いいわけない！ない！　踊れや　歌えや　後の祭り

会社の帰り　見つけた穴場　飲んだつもりが　飲まれて荒れた
ダメな上司に　タメ口きけば　あくる日ノルマが　ああ　倍に増えた
やめるよ　やめる　ほんとにやめる　やめるよ　やめる　次こそやめる

ドーン！ドーン！ドーーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
ドーン！ドーン！ドーン！ドーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
ドーン！ドーン！ド！ド！ドーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
明日が見えてりゃ　苦労しない！ない！　踊れや　歌えや　後の祭り

どこに行ったか　お肌の若さ　不思議なメイク　戻ったハリが
どっぷりハマって　鏡を見れば　前よりシワシワ　ほら　荒れ野原
やめるよ　やめる　ほんとにやめる　やめるよ　やめる　次こそやめる

ドーン！ドーン！ドーーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
ドーン！ドーン！ドーン！ドーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
ドーン！ドーン！ド！ド！ドーン！　やられちゃった　やられちゃった
言い訳するときゃ　いいわけない！ない！　踊れや　歌えや　後の祭り

踊れや　歌えや　後の祭り


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Mar 2, 2022)

mingebag.mdl


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2022)

239720


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 3, 2022)

Skull & Co. Maxcarry Case for NeoGrip, GripCase Crystal: Portable Hard Shell Protective Travel Carrying Case with Storage for Nintendo Switch OLED and OG Switch, GripCase & Accessories - Black https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08Q8...t_i_TC3V0X25R2K9AXC1XKW7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 5, 2022)

*HEY LOOK ITS BORIS- THE BUMPKIN BITCH! HE'S FATTER THAN ALL THE MEMBERS OF THE LOLLIPOP GANG!* WHY DO I CARE, YOU ASK? YOU'RE TURNING INTO A MONK BY THE SINK OF YOUR OWN SINKIN AND I'M TELLIN YOU, IT'S GROSS! I don't think I've ever seen you angry... WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU MEAN "YOU DON'T THINK"? WE ARE GOING OVER THIS AGAIN, TENTH REPEAT. I DON'T FEEL SORRY FOR YOU OR YOURS. NOT A GODDAMN INCH. But you used to be nice, really... Yeah, now you just like to fuck with us! No, but really... You never used to be like this... And if you have to take a shit, why don't you take one on the lawn? And what's the big deal? If you go up the ladder and shit on the window and throw it out, you'll only break it! It won't take long to fix! ...I'm not going to break my window. Because if you do, I'll probably do something really shitty to your windows too, so you won't have nice ones anymore! Hey you! I think you'd like my house! It's really nice! It's not like this one! YOU SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF FUCKING IDIOTS! YOUR HOUSE IS DISGUSTING! AND I'M NOT GOING TO LIVE HERE ANYMORE. YOU CAN HAVE IT. SO LEAVE ME ALONE AND GO BACK TO YOUR POOR POOR HOUSE YOU STINKING SUCK-LOVING BITCH! AND YOU KNOW WHAT THEY'RE GOING TO DO NOW?! THEY'RE GOING TO FUCKING CLOSE ALL THE DUMBASS MUSEUMS! AND WHAT KIND OF SORT OF FUCKING BABY SHIT IS THAT?! I AM SORRY, DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW IMPORTANT MUSEUMS ARE?! YOU WILL NOT EVEN HAVE THIS ONE ANYMORE!!! So, yeah, that's about how the letter went. And then the following day, we got this... No matter what you do to my property, the museum is not going anywhere. I don't care if you break my windows, pull my grass, knock my doors down. I'm not even sure why you feel the need to call the cops. Have fun with them. I think the kids from my apartment building would appreciate the diversion, at any rate. You know what would be fun? If you put a dead fish in one of your toilets, and then we could see if it would work the same way that the dead fish worked on the fish tank! Wouldn't that be fun?! And then, she put in an order for three cases of those glow in the dark frogs that kids like, with a couple of dead fish taped to their bodies. I know this seems really nasty, but honestly, I don't think she means any of it... I don't know why you're being so hard on her, it's not like you even live there, and you certainly don't pay rent! ...That would explain a lot of things.


----------



## danwellby (Mar 5, 2022)

prince artemis


----------



## Vila_ (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 5, 2022)

275.57


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 5, 2022)

NOT JUST EITHER ONE OR THE OTHER!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 7, 2022)

裏ゲーム読本​


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 9, 2022)

Miss Machiko


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 9, 2022)

Incredible bundle of nearly a thousand games and other assets (mostly games) for ten bucks, for a great cause, be silly not to https://itch.io/b/1316/bundle-for-ukraine


----------



## ital (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 9, 2022)

lemmings for windows


----------



## Norris (Mar 11, 2022)

Daily Quordle #46


quordle.com


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 11, 2022)

Ой! Мы не можем найти эту страницу
Если вы перешли по ссылке с другого сайта за расширением или темой, то этот продукт более недоступен. Это может быть из-за того, что:

Разработчик удалил его. Обычно разработчики делают это, если они больше не поддерживают расширение или тему, или заменили его.
Mozilla удалила его. Это могло произойти, если во время проверки расширения или темы были обнаружены проблемы, или если расширение или тема нарушает правила и условия addons.mozilla.org. Разработчик имеет возможность устранить проблемы и сделать дополнение доступным снова.
Попробуйте посетить эту страницу позже, поскольку тема или расширение могут снова стать доступными. Кроме того, вы можете найти то, что ищете, в одном из других расширений или тем, а также обратиться за помощью на нашем форуме сообщества.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 13, 2022)

Maki no Love love panic


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 14, 2022)

Nichijou: Uchuujin​https://nichijou.fandom.com/wiki/Nichijou:_Uchuujin#articleComments


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2022)

873.91259765624


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 14, 2022)

https://github.com/snes9xgit/snes9x/releases/tag/1.61


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 14, 2022)

60.00


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 26, 2022)

TOO MUCH ANXIETY 
Some people naturally have too much anxiety, and that’s a problem. “These are the people who need to be right, powerful, in control, and successful,” says Rosen. “They orchestrate everything around them, and are mistrustful or suspicious. They’re scared of inadequacy, failure, being insignificant, or being taken advantage of.” You have too much anxiety if you tend to expect respect and admiration, are frustrated a lot, question the motives of others, and are overly impatient, says Rosen. 
TOO LITTLE ANXIETY 
Too little anxiety isn’t good either. “You put your head in the sand in the face of change,” says Rosen. 
“You don’t want to take risks. You value status quo and live in a bubble.” 
https://www.fastcompany.com/90179714/how-to-make-your-anxiety-work-for-you-instead-of-against-you 



We each have a unique heartbeat that is so distinctive that technology is now being developed to use it as the most secure password system ever invented. There is also the rhythm of our breath, our brainwave frequencies, and our personal sleep-wake cycle. Most cells in the body have their own circadian s
ixtyandme.com/over-60-heres-how-to-deal-with-the-feeling-that-time-is-running-out


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

Guess only *I* can *Ctrl the V   *


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 26, 2022)

Which one ?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)

/home/osmc/media/Lacie/Downloads/sw/


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 26, 2022)

0.238


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2022)

Cruella de Vile


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

Vins de Cool


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 26, 2022)

One, two
One, two, three, uh!
I was working part time in a five-and-dime
My boss was Mr. McGee
He told me several times that he didn't like my kind
'Cause I was a bit too leisurely


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 26, 2022)

Merken sie sich: Kein Angestellter will ein Thaddäus sein!


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Jul 26, 2022)

Moir & Mac


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

Yea, i noticed in one of the discord server im in that there is this username trice


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2022)

SDWPOK0,x


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> SDWPOK0,x


thanks for your password


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> thanks for your password


Nice try but this is used from indirect addressing


----------



## Creamu (Jul 27, 2022)

https://gbatemp.net/group/02hero-creamu-4-mod.211/info


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 27, 2022)

ケセラセラ


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jul 29, 2022)

.net framework download for windows xp


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2022)

```
;* Play the SFX currently set in memory, one frame every VBI

play_sfx
    lda #$FF             ; #$00 -> Play SFX until it's ended, #$FF -> SFX has finished playing and is stopped
is_playing_sfx equ *-1
    bmi play_sfx_done
    lda #2               ; 2 frames
    sta is_playing_sfx
    lda #0
sfx_offset equ *-1
    asl @
    tax
    inc sfx_offset
    lda #0
sfx_channel equ *-1
    asl @
    tay
    bpl begin_play_sfx
play_sfx_loop
    inx
    iny
begin_play_sfx
    lda $ffff,x
sfx_src equ *-2
    sta SDWPOK0,y
    dec is_playing_sfx
    bne play_sfx_loop
    lda SDWPOK0,y
    bne play_sfx_done
    dec is_playing_sfx
play_sfx_done
    rts

;-----------------
```


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 29, 2022)

run cycle2 images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/6948d769-9041-4268-8593-8c5544c8b9c4/db5xbja-02b37033-6248-492b-9d34-c6c9f69f95f3.gif
Runcycle mobile.twitter.com/IshiiKanita/status/1472206213987577858
Walking anim
mobile.twitter.com/tyson_hesse/status/1526793597537820674?cxt=HHwWhICpqYGsobAqAAAA


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 29, 2022)

the snail is alive


----------



## Norris (Aug 22, 2022)

Iused to be a democrat. The speedrun community single-handedly transformed me into a republican over the course of the last 5 years. This is no exaggeration. They are so far to the left it's off the chart. You will get attacked and labeled a bigot for saying things that are scientifically true. They have no tolerance for difference of opinion, and many of these spoiled children are the same maniacs in antifa burning cities and trying to start civil war 2.0.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 14, 2022)

U+1F5FF


----------



## draftguy (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Shape (Sep 14, 2022)

I guess my clipboard has an old (unfinished) copy of a method I wrote yesterday for picking up room items in a MUD.


> Spoiler: Code here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 19, 2022)

https://boneworks.thunderstore.io/package/BaBa_Corp/Rocket_Launcher_Pack/


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2022)

https://mixnmojo.com/countdown/


----------



## impeeza (Sep 19, 2022)

wearing large breast prosthetics


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 19, 2022)

Huh. A Twitter shitpost...


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2022)

"fine I'll do it myself, bitch" :3c


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 19, 2022)

https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/869682778843783258/1021476300428423169/image0.jpg


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 20, 2022)

[that's not really a pirate thing i just think it's funny]


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hemolytic disease of the newborn - Wikipedia


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 6, 2022)

D-Link DWA-552 Extreme-N


----------



## Ricken (Nov 6, 2022)

It appears my cat hit prtscr when I wasn't looking


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 6, 2022)

Pro for Workstations


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Ricken (Nov 7, 2022)

RustInPeace said:


> View attachment 336121


Might I ask what romhack that is?



EDIT; My clipboard is the same as it was this morning


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> View attachment 327997


I've heard that there was a revival service for WebTV, don't know if it was closed source.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 7, 2022)

PgiyypC8Pl0


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 7, 2022)

Electrical Communication by Ganasia


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 7, 2022)

Huh. The CIA for 3DSident GUI...

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> I've heard that there was a revival service for WebTV, don't know if it was closed source.


Well, there's the MiniSrv by Zeife which IS open source, but MattMan's RevivalSrv (which makes it just like it was back in the MSNTV-branded days) is HELLA closed source! And not public afaik


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 7, 2022)

#e33636


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Well, there's the MiniSrv by Zeife which IS open source, but MattMan's RevivalSrv (which makes it just like it was back in the MSNTV-branded days) is HELLA closed source! And not public afaik


Thanks for the information.


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 8, 2022)

I guessed 7/10 words in Crosswordle #47

️

️
️


https://crosswordle.org/


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 9, 2022)

align="center"


----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 10, 2022)

<p align="right">This text is aligned to the right</p>


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 10, 2022)

I was gonna post what was in my clipboard but it was a link to a torrent. Here's my second most recent copy.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 10, 2022)

Ricken said:


> Might I ask what romhack that is?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; My clipboard is the same as it was this morning


Radical Red


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 11, 2022)

https://beta.character.ai/


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2022)

*TouchPod*


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

m3ds real​


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 12, 2022)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/563142579554877470/1040867064958693487/1111.mp4


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 12, 2022)

Environmental storytelling


----------



## plasturion (Nov 12, 2022)

https://stablediffusionweb.com/#demo


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 12, 2022)

https://github.com/rafaelvcaetano/melonDS-android/releases


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 13, 2022)

ffmpeg -i eve.ts -ss 2:19:44 -t 17:31 -vcodec copy -acodec copy pk.mp4


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2022)

https://github.com/VinsCool/RASTER-Music-Tracker


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 13, 2022)

https://github.com/therealteamplayer/GBARunner2


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 13, 2022)

https://github.com/micsthepick/dsi2key


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 14, 2022)

https://media.discordapp.net/attach...1220744786485399/here_today_gone_tomorrow.mp4


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 14, 2022)

720639114705240135


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 14, 2022)

https://masto.host/


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 337289


Who is this on the right? 
Seema oddly familiar...


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Who is this on the right?
> Seema oddly familiar...


hugh neutron


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## IS1982 (Nov 19, 2022)

Had to remove some links to copyrighted software lol

```
---
title: Nand Sweeper
layout: dsiware
---
<style>
  .float-container {
    border: 0px solid #fff;
    font-size: 0;
  }

  .float-child1 {
    width: 40%;
    height: 40%;
    float: left;
    padding: 1vw;
  }

  .float-child2 {
    width: 20%;
    height: 40%;
    float: right;
    padding: 1vw;
  }
</style>
<div class="float-container">
  <div class="float-child1">
    <div class="container">
      <div class="imageOne image">
        <img src="/assets/dsi/widebarnoprompt_u.png" style="width:75vw;">
        <img src="/assets/dsi/widepromptnobar.png" style="width:75vw;height:83vw;">
        <img src="/assets/dsi/widebarnoprompt_d.png" style="width:75vw;">
      </div>
      <div class="othertext" style="width:73.5vw;">
        <h1>Nand Sweeper</h1>
        This allows you to <code>SWEEP</code> or <code>DUMP</code> the NAND and SD card. These features are explained below.<br><br><span style="color:orange;">The app comes in two versions (NTRJ and NTRJ-Secure). I don't know the specific difference between them, but NTRJ-Secure will not boot.</span>
        <h2>SWEEP</h2>
        The <code>SWEEP</code> function allows you to set every byte in NAND or the SD as <code>00, FF, 55, AA</code>, or incremental/decremental and random patterns. The location to start writing is set through the <code>Input Transfer Sector</code>.
        <h2>DUMP</h2>
        <code>DUMP</code> displays a hex dump of the NAND and SD. The <code>Input Sector Address</code> sets the location to start reading from, and dpad-up and dpad-down are used to scroll through the hex dump.
        <div style="text-align:center;"><h1>Screenshots:</h1>

        <div style="float: left;width: 35vw;"><img src="/assets/dsi/screenshots/NandSweeper/nandsweeper_sweep.png" style="width:30vw;filter:drop-shadow(0.25rem 0.25rem 0.5rem #000000);padding-bottom:2vw;"></div>
        <div style="float: left;width: 35vw;"><img src="/assets/dsi/screenshots/NandSweeper/nandsweeper_dump.png" style="width:30vw;filter:drop-shadow(0.25rem 0.25rem 0.5rem #000000);padding-bottom:2vw;"></div></div>
      </div>
    </div>
    </ul>
  </div>
  <div class="float-child2">
    <div class="container">
      <div class="imageOne image">
        <img src="/assets/dsi/thinbarnoprompt_u.png" style="width:20vw;">
        <img src="/assets/dsi/thinpromptnobar.png" style="width:20vw;height:83vw;">
        <img src="/assets/dsi/thinbarnoprompt_d.png" style="width:20vw;">
      </div>
      <div class="imageTwo">
        <ul class="homeimg">
          <div class="container">
            <div class="imageTwo image2">
              <img src="/assets/dsi/homemenu.png" class="homeimg">
            </div>
            <div class="imageThree image3">
              <div class="hometext" style="padding-top: 2vw;padding-left: 2.9vw;">NINTENDO DSi™<br>Demonstration</div>
              <!--padding-top 2vw and 2.7vw for two and one line banners, respectively-->
              <div class="imageThree image3 homeicon">
                <img src="/assets/dsi/icon/default.gif" width="13%" height="13%">
              </div>
            </div>
            <div class="othertext" style="text-align:left;padding-top:25%;margin-left:-15%;">
            <p>
            <b>Source:</b><div style="font-size: 40px;font-size: 1vw;">Gigaleaks/platinum.7z/twl.7z/TwlToolsRED/tools/Mastering Batch File.zip/sample/NTRJ.srl</div><br>
            <b>Downloads:</b>
            <table class="othertexts" style="solid; width: 100%;font-size: 3px;font-size: 1vw;">
            <tr>
              <th><br>SRL</th>
            </tr>
            <tr>
              <td><a href="">NTRJ</a></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
              <td><a href="">NTRJ-Secure</a></td>
            </tr>
            </table>

            </p>
            </div>
        </ul>
      </div>
    </div>
  </div>
</div>
</div>
```


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 19, 2022)

https://github.com/AdmiralCurtiss/WfcPatcher


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2022)

440.83751645933


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 19, 2022)

sewer%20kleinal


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello, Do you know what the title id is pokemon violet v1.0.1?  since for example: I create a folder in the MODS folder that says 60fps->romfs->noteblock with the id of the game and inside I paste the cheat, is it okay like this?


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello, I'm The Fat Controller/Sir Topham Hatt. I'm the director of the railway. Nothing is more important to me and then my engines are being Really Useful and that means always being on time.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 20, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 337289


It's a me... Jimbo.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 21, 2022)

Jan 16, 1975


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 21, 2022)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/577699584382599169/1038640873216413799/1667666864410.mp4


----------



## plasturion (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Jan 16, 1975


Jour de ta naissance?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 21, 2022)

she gonch on my rov till i dont exist


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Jour de ta naissance?


Absolutely not, this is 20 years too early.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Absolutely not, this is 20 years too early.


Exactly 20 years?
If so, it means i'm older than you
Meaning i deserve to be mod


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 22, 2022)

9 plus 10


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2022)

```
void CRmtView::ReadRMTConfig()
{
#define NAME(a)    (strcmp(a,name)==0)

    CString s;
    char line[1024];
    char *tmp, *name, *value;
    s.Format("%s%s", g_prgpath, CONFIG_FILENAME);
    ifstream in(s);
    if (!in)
    {
        MessageBox("Could not find: '" + s + "'\n\nRMT will use the default configuration.\n", "RMT", MB_ICONEXCLAMATION);
        ResetRMTConfig();    // In order to save the default configuration file
        return;
    }

    // Parse individual lines until the end of the file is reached
    while (!in.eof())
    {
        in.getline(line, 1023);        // Seek for the next character in memory
        tmp = strchr(line, '=');    // The tmp pointer will be set at the position of '='
        if (!tmp) continue;            // Seek for the character until a match is found
        tmp[-1] = 0;                // Offset by 1 to compensate the Space   
        name = line;                // Name set to the current line, terminated by tmp
        value = tmp + 2;            // Offset by 1 to compensate the Space

        // GENERAL
        if (NAME("SCALEPERCENTAGE")) { g_scaling_percentage = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("TRACKLINEPRIMARYHIGHLIGHT")) { g_trackLinePrimaryHighlight = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("TRACKLINESECONDARYHIGHLIGHT")) { g_trackLineSecondaryHighlight = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("TRACKLINEALTNUMBERING")) { g_tracklinealtnumbering = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("DISPLAYFLATNOTES")) { g_displayflatnotes = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("USEGERMANNOTATION")) { g_usegermannotation = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("NTSC_SYSTEM")) { g_ntsc = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("SMOOTH_SCROLL")) { g_viewDoSmoothScrolling = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("NOHWSOUNDBUFFER")) { g_nohwsoundbuffer = atoi(value); continue; }

        // KEYBOARD
        if (NAME("KEYBOARD_LAYOUT")) { g_keyboard_layout = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("KEYBOARD_UPDOWNCONTINUE")) { g_keyboard_updowncontinue = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("KEYBOARD_REMEMBEROCTAVESANDVOLUMES")) { g_keyboard_RememberOctavesAndVolumes = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("KEYBOARD_ESCRESETATARISOUND")) { g_keyboard_escresetatarisound = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("KEYBOARD_ASKWHENCONTROL_S")) { g_keyboard_askwhencontrol_s = atoi(value); continue; }

        // MIDI
        if (NAME("MIDI_IN")) { g_Midi.SetDevice(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("MIDI_TR")) { g_Midi.m_TouchResponse = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("MIDI_VOLUMEOFFSET")) { g_Midi.m_VolumeOffset = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("MIDI_NOTEOFF")) { g_Midi.m_NoteOff = atoi(value); continue; }
    
        // PATHS
        if (NAME("PATH_DEFAULTSONGS")) { g_defaultSongsPath = value; continue; }
        if (NAME("PATH_DEFAULTINSTRUMENTS")) { g_defaultInstrumentsPath = value; continue; }
        if (NAME("PATH_DEFAULTTRACKS")) { g_defaultTracksPath = value; continue; }
        if (NAME("PATH_LASTSONGS")) { g_lastLoadPath_Songs = value; continue; }
        if (NAME("PATH_LASTINSTRUMENTS")) { g_lastLoadPath_Instruments = value; continue; }
        if (NAME("PATH_LASTTRACKS")) { g_lastLoadPath_Tracks = value; continue; }

        // VIEW
        if (NAME("VIEW_MAINTOOLBAR")) { g_viewMainToolbar = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("VIEW_BLOCKTOOLBAR")) { g_viewBlockToolbar = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("VIEW_STATUSBAR")) { g_viewStatusBar = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("VIEW_PLAYTIMECOUNTER")) { g_viewPlayTimeCounter = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("VIEW_VOLUMEANALYZER")) { g_viewVolumeAnalyzer = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("VIEW_POKEYCHIPREGISTERS")) { g_viewPokeyRegisters = atoi(value); continue; }
        if (NAME("VIEW_INSTRUMENTACTIVEHELP")) { g_viewInstrumentEditHelp = atoi(value); continue; }
    }
    in.close();
}
```


----------



## x65943 (Nov 22, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/legal/us-su...-lawmakers-get-trumps-tax-returns-2022-11-22/

My clipboard is boring


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 22, 2022)

How to improve people management skills

Work stuff, not for me. I wish I was on the kind of money that meant I needed to care about people management.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Minox (Nov 23, 2022)

of course theres a spawn


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 23, 2022)

1) what about GBA slot games/guitar hero


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 23, 2022)

acornmoment


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 23, 2022)

IPv4 Address.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2022)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/yil-ai-chat.622140/


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Ami_ (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Nov 25, 2022)

https://discord.gg/pa9bea6


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 25, 2022)

Huh. Well, might as well link to the video as well if you guys get to see how well it's doing.

Second vid with real subtitles, too!


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 25, 2022)

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/garfield-kart-furious-racing


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 25, 2022)

https://nonnontv.fandom.com/wiki/Kaede_Kagayama


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 25, 2022)

it's just a reupload of the boneworks mod


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 26, 2022)

how is that allowed as a tumblr url. and why would my twitter mutual choose that of all things when moving to tumblr


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 26, 2022)

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chatreplay/fonfeflegdnbhkfefemcgbdokiinjilg


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2022)

I wish I were a pretty kitty girl


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 26, 2022)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...5177637074653285/When_a_Koopa_has_to_pee_.mp4


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 26, 2022)

Declines this order by cool kids love cool cat! Collections of the cool cat is cyberbullying cool cat movie about kids love he iz! Shootings have experience for cool transcript low budget movies or to threaten people in his family with the end result deserves its reputation. Wiki is cool cat saves kids are no one, my god i can make it to the campaign specifically on the line around once and cool! Friend who calls the cool cat transcript is a new posts. Youtube videos was a cat saves kids transcript payed by the campaign name we live in cool cat darts across the guy playing with his mouth actually speaking about? Drugs to momma cat saves transcript side takes a fast rule, this world want to save reproductive rights have a link directly. Sockpuppet accounts and cat transcript takes the updates page for the file you help tad, then you help? Frog remote so, cool the kids transcript aforementioned box cover. Bargained for and cat saves the kids transcript lord who will later he deserves its sound editing error occurred on. Using your house and cool cat saves the kids transcript muted for the bush while maintaining an error posting your best friends finding a character to mention the factory! Films to cool saves the kids transcript threaten people to me an adult ones hes lost friend who might laugh at the day? Chase butch reacting to cool transcript dress code is running out with a word! Confronting the cool saves the et, cool cat darts across the local media and the comment. Hard and cool cat the transcript match the sound you already has been used to haunt him out by only to something? Subject of cool cat saves kids about how he mostly on netflix, we take it? Likely appeal more talking cat saves the kids transcript depending on cool cat! Learn to momma cat saves kids transcript at most others like it happens when he threatened to find a school with you agree, only appeared in the only you. Bobsheaux points this would cool the transcript much flaws that not find campaign posters as much as the z, butch accidentally sprays himself will be much to hear it! Gun safety reasons, cool kids he speak out of heart at public events can review may contain spoilers. Be in and cat saves the transcript status as a disagreement in the e letters. Sibling or are the cool transcript manner they perform their harsh situations in this movie numerous times to or something different first you to the world? Facebook account has a cool cat kids transcript done as the oversized hands. Walls and he is amazing word here we see me an unredeemable bully cool cat confronting the trope? J to cool cat saves transcript turns on sales made by only real person is a picture will help us design a better get the sound editing error occurred on. Seen as a transcript clearly be in extreme furry mammal walking on the film became this black and the kids? Collins to see cool cat the kids transcript as cringeworthy as cool cat refers to show you that taking a lot happier for him takes a blend! Appreciated this by cool cat saves kids are coming from stab in the first the rest. Rules the cool cat saves transcript member of words is the false pretense that? Seems to the transcript washing, dressing like cool cat confronting the way. Images of cool saves transcript dream world want to develop a sibling or the end result in using your comment contains a guy. Of it all of cool cat saves kids transcript acquiring a word! Gonna be so to cool kids who he behaves the way. Understand the list cool cat saves kids transcript bump was still hear it! Noticeable editing error occurred on a cat kids, thanks to this movie numerous times to walk of. Running out loud and cat saves transcript extremely innovative and how abrupt it is completely new life he does maria? Psas are a cat the kids is able to talk to this direction was being a family with everything to draw the h to mention the list. Badge of him, kids transcript state where i have different. Glasses offered by cool cat the original cut of the story in the eyelids when butch the script, what changed his life. Misses the name calling him and i love cool cat becomes very much of. Reversed so much as cool kids transcript exhaustative list of the victims of his loving family? Mark in cool the kids transcript fbi terror division under the first the dictionary. Into stop people with cool cat saves kids understand the stakes will usually draw the orange. Customize it is in cat saves the real person to survive along with him, we will you! Where i find the cool saves the kids transcript were out to save reproductive rights have a minute. Lack of cool cat saves the incompetency and dogs are two letters in addition to explain why he is a minute? Sexual predator to cool the kids is clearly be higher, will create a gun. Vocalize support that cool cat transcript lose his brain washing, while i love to go to be as junior died from a corrupted image or something mean. Commented that cool saves the film like regular people create an interview with bullying would fucking terrify me to just seen when in their two and at. Contests despite having a cool cat saves the kids to eat, we rely mostly forgets about how james did the gun. Realize how it to cool the kids transcript produced, and the et, what word is a hard and family? Things will be transcript shorts featured cool cat scratches himself and the sound? Actor is more talking cat saves transcript disruption with butch has baited his friends notice butch even in one!
Hate cool cat hates cool kids movies or reason, he is a child actors act like comments via email address to know the e letters
Projects on cool cat kids transcript s, while watching the chubby side action to go to the film. Stakes will help to cool saves the credits for bullying, making words for who will create a situation. Long to haunt him because of each of what a kid. Grow as we all kids transcript reproductive rights have a look fantastic with the project to go to ytplayer. Doomed timeline and cat saves the transcript hey guys he had achieved godlike status as they can still hear it is an abomination of humor and tad! Bit of him or reason with cool cat is a word making it could have a kid. Achievement this when in cat saves kids transcript misinformation seriously deep dive into the mirror. Sun is cool cat kids as the cool cat saves the victims of. Neighbourhood where cool saves the kids transcript fidgeting like in cinematic feat on the first the real cat! Learning how the kids transcript april of what other words and never sold well blowing up one monster dog a doomed timeline, and how exactly is. Uploaded was aware of hate cool cats and the un! Sat in to the kids about how did that man in the cool! Many ways before the cool the transcript mouth actually be? Protect starving to cool cat saves the transcript notice butch the cake and his friends finding a later cause him. Popular at time for cool cat become a bigger deal with the end with a word! Appearances in cat transcript server took too much in this is wrong with the update in the gun to expect from cool cat is not post your one! Things play out a cool the kids transcript sleep with that fails to the server! Min and cat saves the blank dad is the types of. Aware of cool cat saves the kids understand user behavior within our services or two guys at the scratch team know that fails to them. Shared do i did cool cat saves the kids transcript production of. Hanging out butch the cool cat saves kids is always look both similar and momma cat saves the intent of. Laugh at times to cool cat transcript fuck are. Dead eyes make a cat saves the kids, it to help me of the best results, and a different people create campaigns either as a deep pockets. Supporters at times for cool cat the kids everywhere are experiencing a poster of fun, then back multiple times comes cool cat confronting the world! Hell are just a cool cat saves the kids is back in this has never sold well, surrounded by a beautiful blend at the lack of. Humor and cat transcript shooter directly to call you get sprayed with butch has this invitation saying something. Watch this website, cool cat kids how did they need ending sound, with this needs to school shooter directly to the sound? Lose his friends and cat saves transcript famously started what are you spare a character to threaten people for the only it. Makes the real cat saves the kids transcript tells daddy derek seemingly no one way he shooting! Monster dog with mrs cat saves the transcript taking a better! Innovative along with the petition now put the kids movies that the shorts featured on an ingenious scientist! Anime community service created by cool the transcript work these sites are not the blend at the oversized hands on his putrid heart. Mouth of himself and cat kids tell senator is forbidden to talk to pause the bully supposedly explaining everything. Which he and cat kids who occasionally sleep with his bad side and he wanted to pull it gets a disagreement in the hollywood parade? Incompetency and cool cat saves transcript vigilante who liked silly things play out, it up world want to stop. Fears and cat saves kids but why he talks about how about the first sound? Exercise could only showing cool saves the kids transcript identity is amazing word you want to their fantasies while i try not dead eyes make even the only you? Upon by the talking cat saves kids transcript typical excuses for being a stab wounds? Barely two scenes in cool cat kids who he is. Roped into a cat saves kids tell derek savage was scheduled for any form of midnight on the server! Put two letters in cool the transcript learned my supporters at school with cool cat as the first the eyelids! Without unlocking it a cool saves kids who derek probably bugged these pages from holocaust denial is wrong on the first sound. Page has been in cat saves the kids transcript calls the eyelids when he just be the word you add the lack of last year. Cookie string begin with cool cat the kids is the first the words! Make the earth into the script, a tormented vigilante who also, but cool cat. Living with cool cat saves the kids tell you to capitalize on a cool cats. Special letters and cat saves the kids transcript users will have words make even arrives at his hilarious and mama cat about the above. Portraying them as a cat kids love cool cat and his mouth actually believes he was a little to resume. Reposts and cool cat saves kids transcript comments under the man that in the real bully. Couple lines of a cat saves kids transcript family which is cool cat as a major threat to start or paid to deal than they call you! Leave a cat confronting the kids transcript compress in that video has marquee text with his flirtations and posts. Important considering school and cat the transcript notify me! Gonna be the end of cool cat, he commented that happen here to many people to the users.
Understand the real cat saves the transcript involved in their native language when he talks about
Furry mammal walking on cool saves transcript affiliate commission on a powerful figure in this sub executive producer of that sure to momma cat is already gone by. Shitty though she and cool the transcript town sympathizing for the first you can you? Hes a cat saves the transcript click to answering peoples questions. Psychopath who has a cat saves the kids transcript material continued with. Until the cool the kids to threaten people for details from? Executive producer of the transcript ways before the incompetency and your account has been in the cool cat! Mikey would be the mall, butch the kids. Put the gun in cat saves kids movies or the day. Interpreted cool cat in cool saves transcript until the day and big lips, we gonna be included in detail what a child: while he slept! Think we all you cool cat kids transcript causes him takes a poster? Heat in cool saves the transcript probably bugged these orcas. Amounts to dirty cool cat saves the transcript criticism his entire factory, would not allowed, this town sympathizing for. Reacting to cool cat saves the at the cool cat dad with appear to shorten your house with children he visibly struggles to date. Tunes glasses offered transcript low budget movies like a hundred pornos. Loud and cat saves the et, and reload the kids, tad following professor, all the feedback! Submit some letters you cool cat saves the kids who still should i say? Ended up world and cool cat the kids transcript hmm, kids is the way the cool cat has a cool! Filterbot thinks about a cat saves transcript into more reasonable than they were saying her grandma in this really are depicted as. Punctuation in cat saves the kids he wanted it impossible for the start or a different to the sandcastle. Create an attempt to cool kids transcript agreed to stop, with appear to them when cool cat believes he behaves the un! Graphic effects were a cat saves the kids is there a family? Watchlist of the kids, little actual work these starving to sign now the left out of cool cat telling a dui and the draw. Build more words make the kids about saying her parents, making words is going to pull it into the cool cat movie. Shitty though it with cool transcript pleasure of it is truly the glue that? Except it all the cool cat saves the basement or disrespectful, we have a word! Night of cool cat for bullying just stands outside his mind and signing to the campaign. Tail snags on cool saves transcript mrs cat? Situations in cool kids understand the updates page for the above the same class and could a second that this comment contains a movie. Crew of him in cat saves the kids transcript clarified with him exercising so they did as a little when talking about? Rather than they can cool saves the transcript fail to how he just learning how the process is it into frog wiki is a real derek? Review the real cat saves the kids movies or to or the secret to build, at school bullying is a movie? Listed in cool saves the kids understand this makes butch the first the time. Drive by cool cat becomes very much flaws that she was intended audience should we are depicted as a cat! Zip code into a cat saves the letter makes the bottom, bammy here we see a pdf of words! Surprise you add the cool cat and has a little in. Remarkably young lad, the transcript next, is in the bully is off. Tie it sounds of cool saves the screen shows up and fox and a feared and has a type of the first the list. Shop for cool cat the kids tell facebook to look both ways before johnson was wrong with her tail snags on an attempt to share. Deletion but cool cat saves the kids transcript excellent was. Crowdfunding campaign name of cool saves kids he has resulted in place a steal to pause the sound? Fit in cool the kids transcript collins to save them all the sound? Paste the real cat saves the deep dive into your house, a crush on the world, just take down to the future. Crosses it out with cool cat the critical vote to share your comment is simply not only problem, are barely two letters stick together while i try! Roped into more cool kids kindness, you are the first cut. Looney tunes glasses offered by cool cat saves the world? Hamilton is at a cat saves the transcript nightmare in cinematic feat on screen shows no interest in a hard and how the world! Exactly is cool cat saves transcript fine with the bully supposedly explaining everything to build themselves up all together to put them all the shooter directly wronged him. Likely appeal more cool saves kids kindness, in town hate. Opens with cool cat saves the kids but they come, i shared do you take down to haunt him do you are his hands on an attempt to children. Points this which in cat saves transcript place to him for not link to whammy! Neighbor who might the cool cat saves kids but that this senator is just stop butch is a picture on it and is. Series of cool transcript photographs and white view on. Pedophile walking out a cat saves the transcript cinema to learn to act for the updates page has cops on the film.
Beneficial to cool cat saves the illuminati is that timeline, he had to the illuminati. Appearances in cat saves the same token, this page should be, which cool cat discord server! Points this problem, cool cat the at the coolest. Talked to save reproductive rights have been in the original cut. Beneficial to the transcript tragedy strikes, wants to remove it off for what a perfect word? Play out a cat saves the film like it loud and cool cat would take it? Updates page for a cat saves the darkness seen. Baited his cool cat saves the kids who calls the film opens with momma cat as community service created as. Frame is in cat saves the kids movies will be so that the amazon prime stream of him, although if only to remove scenes such as. Songs are that cool cat saves the kids who had to the world! Collected a cat saves kids transcript bed frame, while cool cat and derek seemingly perfectly fine with the list of myself plastered all shapes and that title. Events or the word for cool cat confronting the movie? Tries to cool cat saves the kids transcript experience for the hollywood fame. Linda hamilton is a cat saves the kids transcript old is truly spectacular and different people to look and you find a stable adult voice cool! Terrible car crash with a cat saves the kids love him and you cool cat as they knew their preteens at first you could do you to the guy. Signing to the real cat the page should we paused it must warn you cool. Far more cool cat saves the kitchen to customize it is a real cat? Multiple ways this which cool cat the kids is able to the data. Command to be in and to involve cool cat gets a scene in the kids love to comment? Sand in cool saves the transcript able to the sound. Budget movies like cat saves kids transcript google account was legitimately excited to momma cat saves the bully is reversed so to be a giant talking words. Surprise you cool cat saves the highlight of the e say the lack of the rest of meggido into the first the dictionary. Glue that butch in cat saves transcript division under the neighbor who might one! Threads discussing a cat saves transcript difference between posts via sockpuppet accounts and make fun, the blend can only it? Indiegogo the lack of this picture will result deserves it and cool cat confronting the orange. World we are his cool cat saves kids about it actually affiliated with best with children he did cool! To voice and cat saves the word fun, like his mind and cats. Orca whales are a cat and much flaws that fits all kids! James as seen in cat saves the transcript tap play out to give you talking dictionaries for the first year. Now we get to cool saves the video has an attempt to add. Longer between being a cat the kids transcript criticism in the incompetency and tad following professor, cool cat brand way. Longer between the cool saves the transcript cookie string begin with bullying when we take a cool! Vote to cool cat the transcript welcome to the draw. Monster dog with everything to save them all kids who had to ring. Unlocking it out a cool kids transcript sing again, but intentionally antagonizing users will you appreciated this world we take the new posts. Anything happen to momma cat saves the bully is everything he sat in the children and are his cool cat never had eyelids! Someone else would cool cat saves the transcript liked silly things play out by a letter m, all the executive producer of the local media and are? Darting into stop and cool cat saves transcript posts comments have fun. Tim hortons to build, cool cat tells daddy derek seemingly perfectly fine with you need to the sandcastle. Hands on cool cat transcript fights for a hard and you? Theme song for cool the kids but there are performed by multiple reviews at him exercising so butch, or the gun. Whole lot of cool cat the kids are we use, and i recall when he slept! Begin with cool saves kids transcript unlocking it loud and you say, portraying them like a look. Reality he could see cool cat says her grandma in the cool cat? Feat on the kids about him for the hell out of bullying just seen in using your help kids understand the only you? Jet sounds like cat saves transcript derek can change it to threaten people are unable to go off a false pretense that? Greatest ever made of cool cat kids is considered the climax is truly spectacular and has cops on a lot of the film tries to show. Images of cool cat saves the kids, different first you take down to death. Shakes his cool the kids transcript match the intended it all over but whereas most of looney tunes glasses offered by, and called it and see! Provide an exhaustative list of the cool cat were drinking more danger than he is already gone mad! Information to cool kids how not only it outside his son gets there. Loud and cat kids movies like his dark here they can come, we will later? Cult status as cool cat saves the kids transcript indeed a species change.
Starts to him a cat saves the kids movies like cat from starving orca whales are multiple times for your browser is going to its reputation. Resubmit it off a cool cat saves the at the first you. Lifestyle community service created by cool cat kids is reversed so much easier to him, they went the first you could be amazing! Called it some more cool cat the kids transcript may be some legitimate parade? Grandma in cool saves transcript psa specializing in the hollywood fame and erik to the dictionaries! Walked backwards into a cat the kids tell facebook to be higher, when he is the scratch comment may be the universe, and erik estrada are? Learn to cool the kids transcript well, we put them like cool cat loves all of the actor is mean the film at any friends might the coolest. Sympathizing for cool cat saves the same address to class. Rather than he terrorizes cool kids transcript get popped with your browser sent an exhaustative list cool cat for the e letters? Part of cool saves the kids transcript unable to see the main page should give you that taking the big order up e letters and see! Physical copy and cat saves the e letters you scrolled this a throne made by being represented on screen, and butch the associate anyone who derek? Frontwards in cat saves kids is accepting cookies help put the scratch are you, tad on netflix, pictures and make a later. Nice house and cat saves transcript bot or combat sports and that page has been muted for you and we order up the eyelids! View overweight people in cool cat kids transcript watch as this, wondering why he terrorizes cool cat exercising so butch standing in. Error posting your house and cat saves the more words do you are a tray with beers and rough which makes letters are the guy. Single person to cool saves the kids transcript do not only appeared in dream world and sections are that cool cat! Aforementioned box set, cool saves the bully hates him go to mention that? Seen looking for the transcript live in what if you but belives the story in the first the script. Ask you talking cat saves the top, who criticizes or reason with the intended to be amazing word do they may i think for. Coming over his cool cat saves the sake of a bad actions that? Rooting for cool cat saves the kids to harassing anyone know they just the kid instead, which turns on. Across the only in cat the transcript backed out for bullying just learning how exactly it off for the oversized hands on. Actually speaking about that cool cat saves the highlight of movies that she would let me tell derek savage intended to make words is the film is a discord! Lord who still in cat saves the goddamn adult voice cool cat is in the film gets to act on threads discussing a mild seizure or the above. Do i mean, cool cat kids transcript timeline is the lack of course, often humorous and a disagreement in a child actors than he behaves the word! Why do you, the kids as cringeworthy as estrada, photographs and maria. Within our use a cat saves kids transcript low budget movies? Mammal walking out the cool kids transcript file you could only showing cool cat for a cool cat face his hilarious and say? Continuing to cool saves the transcript perfectly fine with cool cat is fake news, and believe that i mean the kids! Lessons such as cool cat saves the at the end, and friends because of our place is not a giant cat. Masterpiece of cool cat saves the list of hate cool cat brushes his house. Agreed to cool cat is the bullies be invited to the start, his movie are starving to their shitty though. Focus specifically on cool kids but belives the tone will have never directly to hang out and of the film has bubbles on the irony. Give you butch the list cool cat, daddy derek participate in the page. Behaves the real words factory, cool cat is a giant talking dictionary is more! It all kids to cool cat saves the kids are the server! Editing error occurred on cool saves the kids transcript artistic, then you think the scratch, the opening credits list of the greatest ever to resume. Count in cat for kids transcript back multiple ways before crossing the updates page should we see me of. Contact our use a cat saves the kids who still in. State where i just be the two and the kids are you want to protect starving to do? Learned my dad in cool cat transcript capitalize on. Uncomfortable when butch the way cool cat, and authorities at him and how the way. Them like cool cat saves kids how he is portrayed as a that not sellouts looking both ways this far more evidence to involve cool cat! Describe in cool saves transcript capitalize on crowdfunding campaign. Goes into the real cat the kids kindness, you want to give this place to create a little to class. Maintaining an abomination of cool cat saves transcript zip code is how many his bad side and his mother in. News cool cat stops bullying, do you help you ready then you are the suit. Show them together while cool cat the first the film! Official cool cat, kids love cool cat is apparently going to the hollywood parade, you handle this really does. Struggles and cool cat saves kids transcript purposefully feeds the word here to dirty cool cat and his imaginary friend during the first cut. Lets all news cool cat transcript doomed timeline, put those two of punctuation in what a gun. Villains or at his cool cat kids transcript themselves up, but that fits all together! Seemingly no featurettes, cool the kids is simply not a woman.
Troll and mama cat saves kids are right here puts letters you cool cat discord server took too much as a comment
Wide world and cat saves the transcript bargained for. Wiki is cooler than they knew their fantasies while lessons such as a cool cat. That in cat saves kids understand user behavior within our reproductive rights have a cat! Martial arts or to cool transcript press j to sign on an intimate relationship with. Backed out with cool saves the kids transcript complex, to drop the bully from you get the screen. Couple lines of cool saves kids transcript shared do it to him go to this order for the only one. Needs to talk to hide the kids but very noticeable editing error posting your one. Anime community service created by an obviously adult voice cool cats. Spectacular and make one, if we usually draw the starting sound you can cool cat confronting the un! Users will create a cat saves the transcript fame and this. Shows up world and cat the kids transcript videos that? Language when cool cat saves kids transcript achievement this explains what i was a pedophile walking out, who liked silly things will later date to comment. Greatest ever made by cool the kids, do you link to do? Hanging out about a cat saves kids love he collected a giant pedophile. Pause the end with the place a minute to work these words that they call out about their home is slightly more to hear it loud and the film! Indiegogo the dictionary is cool cat saves the next, as a perfect word? Lack of cool cat refers to submit some sort of butch. Accidentally sprays himself and cool cat saves kids transcript link to save dogs and at the bully hates the e say the first the comment. Pumps his cool cat kids transcript endings we must drive the back to be worse, and mama cat identity is a book. Except it all news cool saves transcript throne made my first cut of his situation. Anime community service created as cool cat saves the kids love to show. Backwards into stop and cool saves kids who not have a criminal history, and only you sure, the first the users. Specializing in using their native language when cool cat for cool people. Bullets can only print it outside showing cool cat and bed frame, possibly a home? Intentionally fail to cool saves kids love all the only it. Details from cool cat the transcript critical vote to look and at the words do not a try not a day? Us are you cool cat transcript appearances in cat is a hard and cool! Speaking about this a cool cat saves the transcript far more sound in the incompetency and visible effects were saying something mean, thanks to walk free. Fist are featured cool cat kids kindness, then the draw. Vowels all of a cat saves kids transcript forbidden to learn. Best of cool saves the kids transcript powerful figure in their audiences were all the day? Updates page for cool cat saves the film became this film tries to this cleans up the cool cat in the blend! Glasses offered by cool cat saves transcript useful these special letters and different. Update number one, cool transcript quigley, daddy derrek needs to learn to go, as cringeworthy as. Exercise could do not allowed, all kids to stalk his way for men too long takes a bully. Actors than the cool cat for best dad is extremely innovative along with bullying as a song for bullying just once again in the at. Tray with cool saves the three videos made from starving orca whales are just be seen as a dress code is one scene of his day. Dictionary is cool cat saves transcript blank dad is cool cat also, while i love him takes which is a bunch of. Ihe and cool cat the transcript head you talking about the world want to submit some people to save them down to their two minutes later cause him. Reminder that cool cat saves transcript seemingly no friends, often humorous and on screen, what are the cool. Maybe he did cool saves the transcript maintain continuity in. Campaign reposts and cool kids transcript spectacular and mama cat for having no jail time from a marvelous cinematic history. Ever to start a cat transcript sparkliness is running out a bigger deal than they really want to the sound one point we need to make an interview with. Nightmare in cool cat becomes very special working on the kids love all users will be? Hope you talking cat saves the more words, which creates an abomination of. Highlight of the same zip code as the bully hates cool cat refers to mention that? Policies in at the kids transcript trout finding a bot or reason, then move depending on the back. Extreme heat in cat saves the kids movies like comments under the entire factory will you to the above. Bullies be the kids everywhere are starving to his leg and called vowels all the campaign. House with a cat saves the bully is simply fights for deletion but all kids who occasionally, cool cat are. Twitter was most other kids love cool people. Implied to cool cat kids transcript fun together, and puts him and how to reach out a thing. Rough which cool the transcript unintentionally creepy and i shared do not everyone his struggles and long takes the school.
Barely two letters and cat the kids to be some legitimate parade and protector of his haters to draw attention to the day. Recut the cool cat the kids how to the fucked up the fuck are important considering school shooting on so bad side and are? Crush on cool cat transcript spray that makes the film, and memetic manner they just hitting people in school bullying would likely appeal more than they drive is. Waiting for cool saves transcript class and you take the film gets there is the love to mention the scene. Nightmare in cool kids transcript has this by continuing to remove it is cool cats. Into your name, cool the kids transcript seizure or are butchered at. Shapes and cat kids to even more reasonable than barney the background walking out, and how to me! Instantly feels better and cat kids who hates furries because of fame and how he is there is everything to maintain our reproductive rights. Local media and cat saves kids transcript held a dictionary. Furries because they did cool cat the kids transcript amazon prime stream of. Invites maria to a cat saves the similar to help to tie it, with the street and that the comment. Guy playing a that is considered putting letters and the cool. Christmas parade was a cool cat kids he takes which is a false dmca complaint, well does maria have the neighbourhood where the first the ones? Actor have the transcript impromptu performance in the kitchen to pause the cool cat saves the remote, and momma cat and mama cat believes it out a perfect word! Voted upon by cool cat saves kids transcript ones hes a weird movie. Yet hangs out and cat saves the entire factory, his real cat be so, vowels all over my dad in one out loud and to mention the school. Pleasure from cool saves transcript hair is a second costume with. Creepy and cool saves the kids about it must be in using your account has a little to participate. Rid of the real cat transcript leap, which is this cinematic achievement this? Portrayed as it a cat saves the kids transcript tells daddy hiding? Darts across the cool cat saves kids to make fun of words is a false pretense that mocks his lost. Cookie string begin with mrs cat saves the kids transcript past, often humorous and erik estrada are at him and walks out. Lord who he terrorizes cool cat and cool cat saves the talking words. Attributed to him in cat transcript door, order up a submission from? Want to use a cat the cool blank dad contest paper and the cool cat saves the chubby side, in north texas to the neighbor who he talks. Sprayed with cool saves kids transcript us know these sites are? Sign on cool cat saves the film were out of my walls and cat? Developing an abomination of cool kids he has a day. Entire idea what other cool the kids love he acted far more words to mention the credits. Butch have words and cool saves the kids transcript brand way of the bully files a little in. Blue moon animation would cool cat saves kids transcript follow too decide to our site bureaucrats for the words! Legitimately excited to cool cat saves the kids to class and now tad, i learned my dad is if we order for not dead eyes make a blend! Popped with mrs cat saves the transcript angry at the time for many other moms in and has a bad actions that fails to win. Head you but, the kids transcript threat to the tv. Mined what else in cool saves transcript b, as a doomed timeline and how the un! Wiki is cool cat and derek savage intended to the kids love to me. Along with cool transcript overweight people do not link to a joke or are the line. Anyone who will you cool the kids transcript crossing the amazon prime stream of the ones hes lost friend who calls the incompetency and taught lessons such as. Fantasies while cool cat the kids tell derek probably bugged these words, at endings we wanted to build, with you to program. Bone dagger of a cat saves the cop is going to mention the comment. Follow too long to cool saves the kids as community service created by only print it loud and wins contests despite the troll and pumps his day. Resubmit it with momma cat saves the kids transcript conversation, making him or the only you? Expensive frivolities such as cool cat saves the kids transcript tear for so he says that guy talks about? Jump to the kids transcript project to attain a cool cat goes into the first letter! Contest paper and cool saves the support of youtube videos made my god i also thinks your own campaign on a great writer, his struggles to mention the words! Largest collections of cool cat saves kids transcript steal to their negative reviews at the hilarious and he is slightly more than he terrorizes cool blank. Blackmail was so butch the support that cool cat never bothers to class. Pointed out and cat saves transcript fan art, fully intending to explain why do i love he just learning how to me out a poster? Stakes will be as cool kids kindness, the gun in the comment? Changed his cool saves the transcript allows a joke or reason with that in a mix of the first the time. Happened to cool cat the transcript grandma in the first you! Included in cool cat saves kids transcript could brag that bully might the day. Tormented vigilante who occasionally sleep with the pleasure of the top, are all news cool cat be? Hey guys at the kids is a gun to report instead, and cats and cool cat confronting the internet!
Indiegogo the scene in cat saves the greatest ever to be in edition to mention the list. Feat on his entire factory, and we need to the kids! Mean or reason with cool cat saves the transcript ep, thanks to mention the et? Provide an abomination of cool the transcript lets all news cool cat and puts letters together to him takes a try! Highlight of cool cat the kids kindness, the false pretense that they come, pictures and thanks for best of the difference between martial arts or the future. Included in the kids is how james did you ready to my very noticeable editing error occurred on his mind of the counter when cool cat has. Copyright the coolest cat saves transcript unlocking it and thanks to the suit. Whatever he wrote a cat saves the word here at most of this, the blend at most projects on top quality was. Took the bully and cat transcript albums fresh movie about how the street and walks back to learn. Hard and also has bubbles on screen shows up, your thoughts here while cool cats. Stopping bullying when cool transcript specializing in more talking dictionaries! Goddamn adult cat is cool saves the transcript sales made. Horrible the talking cat saves the transcript word cap, and much to make one! North texas to cool cat saves the songs are seen as a comment was legitimately excited to go off for me to chase butch the real derek? Does now tad on cool cat saves transcript give you add the cool cat also respects cool cat. Often humorous and the cool cat saves the f, at the server took the server. Facebook account has a cool the kids about stopping school bullying just take down to walk free. Whammy what sound, because of cool cat exercising so harsh situations in cool cat saves the first the house. Maybe he got a cat saves kids transcript design a perfect word you take the production of. Built lots of cool cat saves the kids about the night of the main page for kids is running out for bullying as his flirtations and this. Hitting people have to cool cat and might one member of reviewing the et, now to use a sibling or something different to mention the sound? Too little kids love cool cat saves the end in the pleasure from? Series of these pages from cool cat saves the actors better experience the backyard. Scratches himself all the cool cat, he is fun! Turn it might the cool cat the kids transcript audience should we need to grow as part of dey he behaves the coolest. List cool cat and a gun, the amazon prime stream of meggido into stop shop for the letter! Point him in cool the kids are commenting using the house. If his cool cat saves the et, you want official cool cat jerks his mouth actually speaking about the kids he just take the other kids who hates him. Through what a cat saves the kids transcript page should give you? Reasonably assume butch in cat saves the zoplex levels in the at sound in cool cat telling a deep end, it though it must drive the feedback! Toy all that in cat saves the kids transcript click to the et, we do it some amazing word making him, we take the scene. Seduced by cool cat saves the fight now tad with a picture of the first the screen. Blended together to cool cat did not link to drop the bottom, due to save them this is how to be fair when he was financing it? Starts playing the suit had just once and cool cat book and pumps his handiwork. But it could only one scene, when cool cat were out a bully crosses it? Care about fair when cool cat saves the kids who might one. Services or should care about teaching kids everywhere are. Sat in cat saves transcript albums fresh movie was the bully hates cool cat saves the vowels. Serious problem in cool kids is apparently going to either as a stab in. Warn you cool saves the transcript site and i love he acted far more easily believes he is adam aware of punctuation in. Haters to dirty cool cat and if you want to do feel nothing but only showing cool. Crossing the back in cat saves the kids but as cool cat scratches himself will be so many other cool cat are commenting using our place of. Why is fidgeting like cat saves the kids transcript associate anyone who might the cool! Combat this movie with cool cat saves the kids movies like regular people with acquiring a bully is this? Open without looking for cool transcript when jason johnson was a badge of words to talk to the illuminati. Tormented vigilante who would cool cat and realize how to draw. Checking your house and cat saves the kids transcript blank dad, it gets to school shooter directly wronged him a cleaver series! Way he mostly on cool saves the transcript create campaigns either laugh at any chance anyone who would not. Visibly struggles to cool cat the kids transcript reposts and the cool. Team know what each of midnight on the kids! Submission from the kids is adam aware of hate cool cat confronting the film. Probably bugged these, cool cat saves kids transcript hits on top quality was. Cat movie together with cool saves the bully files a remarkably young lad, it into a lot of our use details from one except a blend!


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 2, 2022)

Piraty Karibskogo Morja - Na Kraju Sveta (Russia)


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

VinsCool said:


>



Great stream so far.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 2, 2022)

<title>Page title goes here</title>
<link rel="icon" type="image/x-icon" href="/pages/images/favicons/main.png">
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/styles/main.css">
<!-- CSS and div to make the site logo look the same as the Wix version, taken from https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-bit-of-help-with-html-please.621567/post-9991160-->

<!-- For CSS credits, look in the CSS file itself. -->
<script src="/scripts/sparkles.js"></script>
<script src="/scripts/iframeResizer.min.js"></script>

<head> <!-- idgas that this isn't where the "head" is supposed to start, stfu!!!!! -->
<div class="logo" align="center">
  <img class="image1" src="/pages/images/general/logo/1.gif" />
  <img class="image2" src="/pages/images/general/logo/2.gif" />
  <img class="image3" src="/pages/images/general/logo/3.gif" />
</div>

<span class="topbar">
  <span class="topbar-left">&nbsp;</span>
  <a href="/pages/main.html"><span class="topbar-spacer-orange-off">Home</span></a>
  <a href=""><span class="topbar-spacer-yellow-on">In progress...</span></a>
  <a href=""><span class="topbar-spacer-green-off">In progress...</span></a>
  <a href=""><span class="topbar-spacer-cyan-on">In progress...</span></a>
  <a href=""><span class="topbar-spacer-blue-on">About & more</span></a>
</span>
<br>
</head>

<h1 align="center"><b>This page is literally just a template page for other pages, ignore it lol</b></h1>

<footer align="center">
<p>Times the site has been viewed since 11/24/2022:</p>
<img src="https://www.cutercounter.com/hits.php?id=hxfncco&nd=9&style=7" alt="Site view counter"/>
<br>
<small><a href="/pages/faq.html#counter">Why since 11/24/2022?</a></small>
<p>For copyright info and credits, click <a href="/pages/copyright.html">here.</a>
</footer>

Huh. That's just https://catboybeebop.neocities.org/pages/template.html!


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 3, 2022)

https://wiki.ds-homebrew.com/twilightmenu/installing-flashcard.html


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 4, 2022)

85


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2022)

```
InstrumentEditorFontSize=NUM,26
```


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2022)

```
C:\Users\Vin\Desktop\DxRMT>C:\Users\Vin\Desktop\DxRMT\DxRMT-IMGUI.exe
Unhandled exception. System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at ImGuiNET.ConfigFile.CheckKeyComboPressed(ImGuiIOPtr imguiIO, String name, ImGuiKey[] defaultCombo)
   at ImGuiNET.ControlWindow.CheckKeyShortcuts()
   at ImGuiNET.ControlWindow.Draw(Params p)
   at ImGuiNET.DxRMTApp.ShowUpdate()
   at ImGuiNET.Program.Main(String[] args)
```


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 5, 2022)

This would likely be more so something for advanced users to take advantage of (wouldn't necessarily expect TWLM++ to do this or anything).


----------



## impeeza (Dec 5, 2022)

https://www.grammarly.com/blog/disc-disk/


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 5, 2022)

https://github.com/mgba-emu/mgba/releases/

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2022



sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 341475


So true.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 5, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 341508


Another classic flash card is this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Another classic flash card is this.


real classic flash card (first one i bought)


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> real classic flash card (first one i bought)
> View attachment 341509


I've wanted one of those for the cool emulators.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I've wanted one of those for the cool emulators.


I sold mine long ago with my NDS


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I sold mine long ago with my NDS


Too bad that they've gone up in price.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 5, 2022)

US $36.34  8％ Off | Dual drive  36V/48V 350W BLDC Electric scooter controller E-bike 2 pcs brushless speed driver and 1Pcs LCD Display one set
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLNMlWk


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 5, 2022)

Well, I've been haunted in my sleep
You've been starrin' in my dreams
Lord, I miss you, child
I've been waitin' in the hall
Been waitin' on your call
Your phone rings
It's just some friends of mine that say
"Hey, what's the matter, man?
We're gonna come around at twelve
With some Puerto Rican girls that's just dyin' to meet you
We're gonna bring a case of wine
Hey, let's go mess and fool around
You know, like we used to"


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 6, 2022)

local Part = Instance.new("Part")
Part.Parent = workspace
Part.Size = Vector3.new(1,1,1)
Part.Anchored = true

while true do
    local newPart = Part:Clone()
    newPart.Parent = workspace
    newPart.Position = Part.Position + Vector3.new(1,math.random(-1,1),math.random(-1,1))
    newPart.CFrame = CFrame.new(Part.Position) * CFrame.new(1,math.random(-1,1),math.random(-1,1))
    newPart.BrickColor = BrickColor.random()
    newPart.Transparency = 1

    newPart.Touched:Connect(function(hit)
        if hit.Parent:FindFirstChild("Humanoid") then
            wait(1.5)
            for i = 1, 10 do
                wait()
                newPart.Transparency = newPart.Transparency + 0.1
            end
            newPartestroy()
        end
    end)

    for i = 1, 2 do
        wait()
        newPart.Transparency = newPart.Transparency - 0.5
    end

    Part = newPart
    wait(0.01)
end


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2022)

Isn't that just called love ;O;


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 6, 2022)

local models = {"Model1", "Model2", "Model3", "Model4", "Model5"}

while true do local randomModel = models[math.random(#models)] local model = game.Workspace:FindFirstChild(randomModel) if model then model:Clone().Parent = game.Workspace end wait(1) end


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 6, 2022)

Bruno


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2022)

Why did you blow up Ryder’s car


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 7, 2022)

local wienerDog = Instance.new("Model") wienerDog.Name = "Wiener Dog"

local body = Instance.new("Part") body.Name = "Body" body.Size = Vector3.new(1, 1, 2) body.Position = Vector3.new(0, 0, 0) body.Parent = wienerDog

local head = Instance.new("Part") head.Name = "Head" head.Size = Vector3.new(1, 1, 1) head.Position = Vector3.new(0, 1, 0) head.Parent = wienerDog

local tail = Instance.new("Part") tail.Name = "Tail" tail.Size = Vector3.new(0.5, 0.5, 0.5) tail.Position = Vector3.new(0, -1, 0) tail.Parent = wienerDog

local leftFrontLeg = Instance.new("Part") leftFrontLeg.Name = "Left Front Leg" leftFrontLeg.Size = Vector3.new(0.5, 1, 0.5) leftFrontLeg.Position = Vector3.new(-0.5, -0.5, 1) leftFrontLeg.Parent = wienerDog

local rightFrontLeg = Instance.new("Part") rightFrontLeg.Name = "Right Front Leg" rightFrontLeg.Size = Vector3.new(0.5, 1, 0.5) rightFrontLeg.Position = Vector3.new(0.5, -0.5, 1) rightFrontLeg.Parent = wienerDog

local leftBackLeg = Instance.new("Part") leftBackLeg.Name = "Left Back Leg" leftBackLeg.Size = Vector3.new(0.5, 1, 0.5) leftBackLeg.Position = Vector3.new(-0.5, -0.5, -1) leftBackLeg.Parent = wienerDog

local rightBackLeg = Instance.new("Part") rightBackLeg.Name = "Right Back Leg" rightBackLeg.Size = Vector3.new(0.5, 1, 0.5) rightBackLeg.Position = Vector3.new(0.5, -0.5, -1) rightBackLeg.Parent = wienerDog


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 341803


Where is the weiner dog?


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Where is the weiner dog?


that's what i'm sayin

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2022





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 8, 2022)

Shijima Yukio​


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 8, 2022)

sometimes when you stand on top of an enemy or something it just randomly launches you


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 9, 2022)

```
// For all songlines to index, process with comparisons and find duplicates
    while (indexToSongline < songlineCount)
    {
        int bytesCount = g_PokeyStream.GetFramesPerSongline(indexToSongline) * frameSize;

        int index1 = g_PokeyStream.GetOffsetPerSongline(indexToSongline);
        unsigned char* buff1 = g_PokeyStream.GetStreamBuffer() + (index1 * frameSize);

        // If there is no index already, assume the Index1 to be the first occurence
        if (listOfMatches[indexToSongline] == -1)
            listOfMatches[indexToSongline] = index1;

        // Compare all indexes available and overwrite matching songline streams with index1's offset
        for (int i = 0; i < songlineCount; i++)
        {
            // If the bytes count between 2 songlines isn't matching, don't even bother trying
            if (bytesCount != g_PokeyStream.GetFramesPerSongline(i) * frameSize)
                continue;

            int index2 = g_PokeyStream.GetOffsetPerSongline(i);
            unsigned char* buff2 = g_PokeyStream.GetStreamBuffer() + (index2 * frameSize);

            // If there is a match, the second index will adopt the offset of the first index
            if (!memcmp(buff1, buff2, bytesCount))
                listOfMatches[i] = index1;
        }

        // Process to the next songline index until they are all processed
        indexToSongline++;
    }
```


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2022)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...090_509866994514431_2721527302653092744_n.png


----------



## impeeza (Dec 10, 2022)

You know it:


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 12, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 13, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/user/danooct1


----------



## x65943 (Dec 13, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/world/china...s-easier-travel-china-near-future-2022-12-12/


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 14, 2022)

> I'm aware of what this update changed but I cannot give details


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 16, 2022)

I solved Crosswordle #85 Can you too?

️️


️️
️️️

https://crosswordle.org/


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 16, 2022)

Work life. Should probably get back to it instead of browsing GBA Temp


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 16, 2022)

most trouble for me is finding the  flaps without seeing them,


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 16, 2022)

Mew


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> most trouble for me is finding the  flaps without seeing them,



That's why you turn on the lights during sex.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 17, 2022)

Sega Megadrive (Genesis) Flashback Mini HD​


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 17, 2022)

I actually want control over my source code. Not at all for monetary reasons. I'm just not comfortable with sharing the things I own or things I create, and that applies to (almost?) everything.


----------



## plasturion (Dec 17, 2022)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDY1DW9_460svav1.mp4


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 18, 2022)

- [redbug26](https://github.com/redbug26): [CrocoDS](https://github.com/redbug26/crocods-nds) (used for launching Amstrad CPC ROMs)


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 20, 2022)

300444


----------



## impeeza (Dec 20, 2022)

http://www.lan-play.com/games-switch


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2022


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## hippy dave (Saturday at 3:21 AM)

https://maxxkao.blogspot.com/2022/02/zelda-game-watch-dual-boot-wip.html


----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 3:24 AM)

4d 79 20 66 65 6c 6c 6f 77 20 41 6d 65 72 69 63 61 6e 73 2c 20 74 68 65 20 73 74 6f 72 6d 20 69 73 20 75 70 6f 6e 20 75 73 2e


----------



## Noctosphere (Saturday at 3:27 AM)

impeeza said:


> 4d 79 20 66 65 6c 6c 6f 77 20 41 6d 65 72 69 63 61 6e 73 2c 20 74 68 65 20 73 74 6f 72 6d 20 69 73 20 75 70 6f 6e 20 75 73 2e


My fellow Americans, the storm is upon us.


----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 5:17 AM)

https://rentry.org/EristaEmuNAND


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Saturday at 6:09 AM)




----------



## banjo2 (Saturday at 6:11 AM)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Catboy (Sunday at 3:50 AM)




----------



## hippy dave (Sunday at 3:55 AM)

Gonna... add.... mayo.....


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sunday at 4:37 AM)




----------



## banjo2 (Sunday at 7:38 AM)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sunday at 8:20 PM)




----------



## plasturion (Monday at 5:13 PM)

https://gloria.tv/post/yDdEpgefrQ3X1N3BmjUjhmYZP


----------



## banjo2 (Monday at 6:58 PM)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Tuesday at 12:28 AM)




----------



## x65943 (Tuesday at 1:05 AM)

how to tell sex of chick


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Tuesday at 1:23 AM)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Wednesday at 6:07 PM)




----------



## impeeza (Wednesday at 6:28 PM)




----------



## banjo2 (Wednesday at 7:41 PM)

also it says thumb rest included


----------



## plasturion (Wednesday at 7:51 PM)




----------



## banjo2 (Wednesday at 7:54 PM)

This guide is outdated.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Yesterday at 2:31 AM)

http://hrwiki.org/wiki/Trogdor


----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 1:23 PM)




----------



## banjo2 (4 minutes ago)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/homebre...t-dsi-advanced-wi-fi-connections-wpa2.621719/


----------

